# Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar IC



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

Scales of War Part #1 Rescue at Rivenroar
Set in Fallcrest within the Nentir Vale.

Fallcrest, the Nentir Inn, late Fritag night.

Gasper No couldn't stop grinning, here he was in the Nentir Inn, a place he could previously never afford to eat in, the best Inn in Fallcrest in fact. He'd just finished his meal- baked Stirge in a rosemary crust with winter vegetables, followed by a flambéed mini-Gelatinous Cube with a caramel sauce, accompanied by half-a-bottle of a most agreeable Elven Chimblee.

Gasper wiped his mouth with his napkin and opened his purse, for the first time in the evening his smile faltered, nervously he flopped out two dozen gold coins, enough for the meal, the wine and a hefty tip- why not he figured, plenty more where that came from.

However, here was the test- Gasper let the coins sit on the counter, Ayella the barmaid wandered over, picked up the coin- as if there was nothing wrong, and then with a smile wished him good night.

Gasper sat for a moment, still watching- waiting, as Ayella made her way back to the till and placed his money within... nothing.

Ayella went back about her business, leaving Gasper smiling again.

Less than two hours ago the coins that he had paid with had been copper- he'd done it, he had truly done it- he was certain.

Gasper No had discovered the Philosopher's Stone, he'd discovered the way to transform base metals in to gold, no magic just alchemy, he had spent 42 years searching for the secret, more than once he had come close to madness, the pursuit had left him almost penniless, at times homeless, and for several decades now friendless.

Gasper got up from his stool, waved a last goodbye and moved over to the door, knowing that he was about to return home to start the job of making himself rich. He had only one gold coin left in his pocket but that didn't matter, he would have to get some change- 100 copper coins, which he would turn this very evening in to 100 gold, and from there...

Gasper did a little dance on the way to the door, spiralled on the spot- nobody was watching, why not.

He pulled open the door of the Nentir Inn, looking back to offer a last 'G'night' to the staff and the other patrons- he turned back and...

Standing in the doorway was the biggest Hobgoblin he had ever seen, strange he thought, and then was swiftly decapitated.

And thus the secret of the Philosopher's Stone remained a secret for a little while longer.

The evening however would nevertheless come to be remembered, not for Gasper No and his 42 years of work, but for the Goblin attack on Fallcrest, and the heroes that took up arms and implements to defend the city from the terrible foe.

(There's more)


----------



## Goonalan (May 31, 2011)

The Scales of War Part #1
Rescue at Rivenroar

The world has never been a safe place. Bastions of civilization populate a dark, menacing world—islands of order and reason exist in a land otherwise overrun by dark cults, vile monsters, creatures from the dark edges of the imagination, and worse. As deadly as the world is on a normal day, something has begun to stir on the fringes of the civilized Nentir Vale. Formerly the site of an attack by an army known as the Red Hand, the Vale has known several years of peace since brave adventurers stormed into the teeth of the approaching Hand and sent them scurrying back into the darkness.

But the peace of Nentir Vale—and specifically, the city of Fallcrest, heart of the former conflict with the Red Hand—has been shattered. The vague shadow of unease the locals have been experiencing lately has crystallized in the form of an attack on the town itself. Now Fallcrest finds itself once more in need of brave heroes willing to come to the aid of their citizens.

Bar Fight

The gentle hubbub of an evening at the Nentir Inn is shattered by the crack of the front door flying off its hinges to land amid the nearest tables, and a friendly looking citizen of Fallcrest (Gasper No) being decapitated. Four goblins rush into the bar, three Hobgoblins with longswords outstretched to skewer the nearest bar patrons, and a smaller goblin with a short sword in one hand and a burning bitumen torch in the other. “For Sinruth! For the Hand!” they cry.









*OOC:*


Note you lose 10 XP (from the Encounter total) for each citizen that is killed in the bar, just a little incentive to try and keep some of them alive, and to prevent them being used as meat shields, not including Gasper- you're way too late to help him.















*OOC:*


I'm not one for telling PCs what monsters (exactly) they face, therefore you can use a Monster Knowledge check as a Free Action each turn to try and learn more information, if you wish.







Initiative please...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Sneaky Goblin #1
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]

New Maps-

All PCs in the bar, and a nice map of Fallcrest for you.

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar


----------



## hairychin (May 31, 2011)

*Kali*

There was a day when Kali would not have drawn in anger against his kin.  That day was long gone, his heart sang at the thought of ending the life of any goblin that dared to face him, along with any he could surprise with an axe in the back of the head!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (May 31, 2011)

*Viator*

He sat thoughtfully chewing the rabbit in his stew, watching the patrons in the bar. This was definitely his favourite place in Fallcrest. Ayella was always smiling, the place was warm and even the food he could afford was good. He looked round at the elven woman sat at the end of the table and gave her what he hoped was his most winning smile. Its effectiveness was probably lost by the fact he blushed almost straight after.

"Getting better, Viator" 

he mumbled sarcastically under his breath.
His attention was grabbed by a sudden movement by the door. Someone had obviously enjoyed a little too much wine this evening. He giggled to himself as the man annouced his exit, and began fishing around for a dumpling.
The sound of the head striking the ground sent a shiver up his spine that led to the reflexive throbbing at his temples...

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 1, 2011)

_Hmm, if white's bishop takes that knight, then black can fork the bishop and rook, so that should be safe, but..._  Snapped back to reality by the sudden violence at the door, Ah-shahran pushes himself up and prepares to take action.  Hobgoblins here?  I thought this place was civilized!

[sblock=OOC]I grant all allies within 10 squares a +2 bonus to initiative.  That should apply to everyone, I think.

Also: _thinking_, speaking, *yelling*, *whispering*[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kyalia*

The elven woman smiled and nodded, a sign of not being used to socialize like that, and she is just about to say something, as all of a sudden a fight erupts. Seeing the hobgoblins threaten the lives of the good citizens of Fallcrest, Kyalia immediately reaches for her bow.


----------



## Caim (Jun 1, 2011)

Magnus sat at the bar having a laugh with the bartender. He hadn't even noticed the man enter the establishment but he did notice the creatures that followed him. "You let filthy gobers in here? They'll stink up the place and their so da..." Before Magnus could finish the thought the man was slain and now lay in the floor in front of the door.

Magnus slid of his stole and grabed for his hammer and shield. "Filthy beast. What ya kill that fella for?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Items Sblocked like the one below with PC/s name on are info for these characters only, obviously I can't stop anyone from looking- it's a trust thing, the PCs in question can obviously share this information with you in-game.







[sblock=Monster Knowledge for Ah-shahran & Kyalia]

The Hobgoblins are just Grunts (Minions), run-of-the-mill troops- that said your knowledge of the beasts is such that you know that they have the ability to increase their defences by fighting in pairs or groups (adjacent). Lastly they are sometimes quick to throw off adverse effects.

The real threat however is the Goblin, a Blackblade (Lurker), a sneaky bugger- they're shifty, able to move if missed in combat, also able to change places with their allies. Blackblades also enjoy attacking enemies while already engaged with their allies- they seem to be able to pick the sweet spot and increase the hurt.

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Whereas the following Sblocked info is for anybody to look at-







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
23 Magnus (TSS)
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #3
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Waiting on Goken's initiative.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Bar Fight









*OOC:*


I'm posting this as Goken, I note, cannot get over 26 with his initiative, therefore the Sneaky Goblin is first up. 







And so it begins...

Sneaky Goblin #1 Scorch.

The Goblin clutches his torch and hops up on to a stool and from there on to the bar (R27). The creature throws ts arms wide and declares in broken common-

“No bodz muuv. We art da Red 'and- an' dis iz a grakkin robbery...”

Then cackles like a crazy thing and pulls out a second pre-prepared bitumen torch (he has a number of the things stuffed into his belt), he tosses the first flaming torch to the rear of the bar- where the bottles of spirits and fortified wines are. There's a sudden lick of flame and a pool of 'Old Janx' Dwarven Spirit ignites... not good.

The Goblin cackles some more and then shouts over the noise of the bar patron's screams-

“Get 'em boyz.”









*OOC:*


Move: R27
Minor: Light 2nd Bitumen Torch.
Standard: Throw lit Bitumen Torch to M29







At the same time a door a little further in to the Inn (M42) is flung open revealing a second Sneaky Goblin and a bunch more Hobgoblins in the chamber beyond.

Sneaky Goblin #2 Fiery Pete.

Fiery Pete shuffles in to the Inn proper (N42)- he's holding two bitumen torches, he surveys the scene, grins as he spots Viator- an Eladrin he figures, they're really just posh Elves, and throws a torch at Viator, yelling-

“For Sinruth!”

Followed by, “Catch!”

The flaming bitumen torch thuds in to Viator, scorching him a little (1 HP damage), and then falls next to Viator's feet, it takes less than a second to ignite the alcohol soaked floorboards.









*OOC:*


Move: N42
Standard: Throw lit Bitumen Torch at Viator







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)*
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #3
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #5
19 Hobgoblin #6
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/8 Flaming Bitumen Torch at feet.

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1
Sneaky Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 Fire damage and the Torch burns, starting to ignite the floor in (Q41).

Magnus- 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Note there are lots of changes of elevation in the bar- spot the stairs, generally they are only 2-3 feet up or down. There are also lots of sections bordered by hand rails, these count as providing cover.







New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Magnus heads in to action...


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Freggo*

Freggo was starting to worry. Maybe he'd made a mistake leaving his apprentceship with that carpenter. And the archivist before that, he'd had such great books to read. He was just so sure that he was meant for bigger things. The wanderer said a talent with the blade of his caliber comes along once in a generation. There had been something about needing practice and dedication too, but who has time for that? Adventure calls!

Freggo sighed. At least, it was supposed to call. He couldn't find anyone in this bar that needs a hero. Maybe he could ask that nervous fellow wolfing down the fancy food. It seemed like he might have been holding back. Now where did he go? Oh, there he is by the door. Who's he talking to? Holy crap a fight, a real bar room brawl, this is more like it! Wait... Freggo peered down at the nervous guy's body in confusion. Blood? But... That's not how it's supposed to go...

[sblock=DM]
Please roll init for me, I'm on travel and it's hard to roll from the phone.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo was starting to worry. Maybe he'd made a mistake leaving his apprentceship with that carpenter. And the archivist before that, he'd had such great books to read. He was just so sure that he was meant for bigger things. The wanderer said a talent with the blade of his caliber comes along once in a generation. There had been something about needing practice and dedication too, but who has time for that? Adventure calls!
> 
> Freggo sighed. At least, it was supposed to call. He couldn't find anyone in this bar that needs a hero. Maybe he could ask that nervous fellow wolfing down the fancy food. It seemed like he might have been holding back. Now where did he go? Oh, there he is by the door. Who's he talking to? Holy crap a fight, a real bar room brawl, this is more like it! Wait... Freggo peered down at the nervous guy's body in confusion. Blood? But... That's not how it's supposed to go...
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Freggo's Init roll, with +2 Bonus is... well how about that- I am the DM after all- such are my powers.
















*OOC:*


Magnus you're first to dance, while Freggo is about to put himself to the test...


----------



## Caim (Jun 2, 2011)

"You li..." Magnus watchs the torch hit the bottles of spirits and almost seems to cry. "That was good spirits gobers. Didn't filthy dog of a den mother ever teach ya not to play with fire?" He looks back to the sneaky goblin laughing on the bar. "Let's see how well ya laugh with a broken face."









*OOC:*



Move: Jump on top of bar, Athletics. R 32.
Standard: Charge Scorch. Move to R 28


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "You li..." Magnus watchs the torch hit the bottles of spirits and almost seems to cry. "That was good spirits gobers. Didn't filthy dog of a den mother ever teach ya not to play with fire?" He looks back to the sneaky goblin laughing on the bar. "Let's see how well ya laugh with a broken face."
> 
> 
> 
> ...













*OOC:*


Hop up top the bar (2 squares) and then move forward to R29 (3 squares)- that's one move- you move 5 squares, if you wanted to do it that way.

You could-

Move: with hop up on bar to R30
Standard: Charge Sneaky Gob #1

Sorry if I'm not seeing it... you could spend two movement points to get on the bar without even bothering with the Athletics check.


----------



## Caim (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*



Its my fault been a while since my last play and I was more than a little tired when I posted. Much like I am now. Let me know if you would like me to resolve the attack which would be a charge.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC Action Order]
I'm posting my turn now.  This way the game isn't help up, as I won't be able to post until much later today.
By the way, I've been some PBP games where PCs can go at the same time if there aren't enemies between them in initiative order.  I like that idea, could that work here as a general rule?
[/sblock]
Freggo's mind races, and he finds himself recalling a conversation with his old mentor...

_"Yes, you have magic in you, Freggo, but you like swinging sticks around too much for me to think you would really take to following me on the path of the Magician," mused Schmendrick.  "You remind me of an old friend, the way you dream of doing great deeds all the time..."
"Really?  Then I'll be like him!  What did he do?" young Freggo had asked excitedly.
"Do?  Well... I suppose you could say he was a hero.  But don't mistake me.  He wasn't a hero because he swung a great piece of metal around.  No, he was a hero because he did what others dared not.  When everyone else is frozen, and all seems lost, the very few will step forward to do what needs to be done.  That's... what... heroes are for..."_

Freggo suddenly shouts out, *"You're right, that's exactly what heroes are for!" *
He leaps forward, whipping his sword from his back and advancing on the monsters crowding in through the doorway.  *"Stand back everyone!  Froggo the Hero, Last of the Red-Hot Swammis, is here!"*

Freggo advances on the goblin who had killed the hapless bar patron, and prepares his sword, mumbling, "magic do as you will...".  His sword starts to glow faintly, and he darts forward, catching the hapless hobgoblin unawares.  He sword strikes unerringly, dealing a devastating blow just below the creature's neck!  Before the fiend has time to react, Freggo is suffused in the light from his blade, which draws him back and pulls the wounded creature with him.  The hero prepares his blade for his next move, waiting to see if his enemy has survived his first strike...

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free Action: Investigate enemies with Nature
Move Action: Move to W:27 so as not to draw any OAs.
Standard Action: Luring Strike vs. AC of Doofus.  First shift to W:26.  The attack crits for 8 damage and Freggo shifts again to V:25 and pulls Doofus to W:26.
Action Point: Depends on if Doofus lives; if so, will action point to attack both adjacent enemies with Sword of Sigils.
Minor Action: Depends on who lives; will definitely use it to mark someone with Aegis of Ensnarement.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Its my fault been a while since my last play and I was more than a little tired when I posted. Much like I am now. Let me know if you would like me to resolve the attack which would be a charge.












*OOC:*


I messaged TSS sometime ago, when I posted earlier asking him to carry on and resolve his attack- I realise we're not in the same time zone TSS, I hope you don't mind but I'm just going to roll for your charge attack, as I say apologies.







Magnus leaps on to the bar, scattering drinks and plates of food in his wake and then warhammer in hand charges at Scorch aiming to bring the pain.










*OOC:*


Minor: Draw Warhammer
Move: Leap up on bar and to R30
Standard: Charge Scorch (to R28).







Scorch staggers a little, only a glancing blow- he eyes the fat Dwarf warily, spits and places his hand on the hilt of his short sword- 'yewl pay fur dat, dung breath!"


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
19 Hobgoblin #1*
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #3
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #5
19 Hobgoblin #6
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/8 Flaming Bitumen Torch at feet.

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- taken 4 damage & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.



[/sblock]

Freggo gets to work...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


My mistake Freggo gets into the action.







Freggo's mind races, and he finds himself recalling a conversation with his old mentor...

"Yes, you have magic in you, Freggo, but you like swinging sticks around too much for me to think you would really take to following me on the path of the Magician," mused Schmendrick. "You remind me of an old friend, the way you dream of doing great deeds all the time..."
"Really? Then I'll be like him! What did he do?" young Freggo had asked excitedly.
"Do? Well... I suppose you could say he was a hero. But don't mistake me. He wasn't a hero because he swung a great piece of metal around. No, he was a hero because he did what others dared not. When everyone else is frozen, and all seems lost, the very few will step forward to do what needs to be done. That's... what... heroes are for..."

Freggo suddenly shouts out, "You're right, that's exactly what heroes are for!" 
He leaps forward, whipping his sword from his back and advancing on the monsters crowding in through the doorway. "Stand back everyone! Froggo the Hero, Last of the Red-Hot Swammis, is here!"

Freggo advances on the goblin who had killed the hapless bar patron, and prepares his sword, mumbling, "magic do as you will...". His sword starts to glow faintly, and he darts forward, catching the hapless hobgoblin unawares. He sword strikes unerringly, dealing a devastating blow just below the creature's neck! Before the fiend has time to react, Freggo is suffused in the light from his blade, which draws him back and pulls the wounded creature with him. The hero prepares his blade for his next move, waiting to see if his enemy has survived his first strike...

Free Action: Investigate enemies with Nature
Move Action: Move to W:27 so as not to draw any OAs.
Standard Action: Luring Strike vs. AC of Doofus. First shift to W:26. The attack crits for 8 damage and Freggo shifts again to V:25 and pulls Doofus to W:26.
Action Point: Depends on if Doofus lives; if so, will action point to attack both adjacent enemies with Sword of Sigils.
Minor Action: Depends on who lives; will definitely use it to mark someone with Aegis of Ensnarement.









*OOC:*


Ignore the dice roll attached my bad, I forgot about Freggo getting 21 Init.







Freggo cuts down Doofus with one swing of his longsword, he looks at the blade, mesmerised by his own success- but for a moment, before shuffling forward to meet Smeg and draw his sting...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1*
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #5
19 Hobgoblin #6
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/8 Flaming Bitumen Torch at feet.

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- taken 4 damage & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 2, 2011)

The bar errupts, a cacophany of screams and shouts as the Hobgoblins enter the fray.

Hob#1 Gronk.

Gronk shuffles forward making parrying blows with his longsword and attempts to skewer Freggo with his blade, and draws a line of blood along Freggo's left arm- it's all become very real for the neophyte Swordmage.

Hob#2 Smeg

Already in close, his sword dances- can Freggo keep both the brutes at bay, Smeg makes it harder for Freggo by shuffling a little to his rear, and when he least expects it slices- and cuts deep, scoring a line across Freggo's shoulder, and nipping him in the neck, the wound bleeds profusely.









*OOC:*


Freggo has taken 10 damage in that short exchange.







Hob#4 Thug

Leaps up the stairs two at a time and rushes over to Berk, a fat merchant enjoying his repast- he decapitates the man and screams his delight.

Hob#5 Trev

Leaps up the stairs and takes a look around, he spots his foe- the one that looks like a pansy Elf (Viator), he charges- his aim is true, Viator is cut badly at his side, his clothes soon soaked through with blood.









*OOC:*


Viator takes 5 damage.







Hob#6 Gut Spike

Follows his compatriots up the stairs and into the Inn, and spots instantly his opening- Viator, coming through, he charges figuring him and Trev can do the job and bring the feeble Elf down (I know he's an Eladrin). Gut Spike is on target also, and Viator feels his sting, he's almost bloodied- he winces, half in shock, a wall of Hobgoblins before him.









*OOC:*


Viator takes another 5 damage.







Hob#7 Gah!

Out of sight Gah rushes forward to stand by Fiery Pete's side, his longsword drawn- menacing any that would get close to the Goblin with the flaming torch.









*OOC:*


And so endeth the charge of the Hobgoblins, with a bag full of hits and no misses.

And remember Viator you have a burning torch at your feet, at the start of your round you take 1 more point of fire damage.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #5
19 Hobgoblin #6
19 Hobgoblin #7
15 Viator (Raven)*
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 Flaming Bitumen Torch at feet- 1 HP damage.

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- taken 4 damage & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sorry about the confusion earlier, in general I've been having a bad day today, I've just been to sleep for the last several hours and now feel like a new man- a lack of sleep and anxiety are not good for the soul.







New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/









*OOC:*


We'll stick to Initiative order for this fight, see how it goes, then discuss the options before the next combat- and hopefully change the rules a little.







Next up Viator...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 3, 2011)

The sting of the blades cuts sharply through his mind and his training kicks in.  Focussing his pain into thought, Viator springs into action.  No longer smiling, his left eye twitches as the torch at his feet flies across the room, landing by the wall behind the goblin.  Before the hobgoblins can blink, he bares his teeth at them and disappears, appearing again by the stairs to the upper level. His right hand pressed to his temple was the only warning they got before his power ripped through them all trying to pull their body parts from each other in a fountain of blood.
Breathing heavily, Viator looks around to assess the situation.
[sblock=Combat Actions]Minor = Far Hand on the torch: move it to M42
Move = Fey Step: Teleport to W36
Standard = Dimensional Scramble: centered on O42, catching Gah!, Firey Pete, Thug, Gut Spike and Trev[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 14/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]








*OOC:*


I am so new to this dice roller.  That was obviously going in a clockwise direction starting top left so the first Trev should be Thug.  I saved the rolls and they didn't all come out!  I was hoping for a little better rolling!














*OOC:*


Oh and they're all vs Fort. I'll do better next time, promise


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> The sting of the blades cuts sharply through his mind and his training kicks in.  Focussing his pain into thought, Viator springs into action.  No longer smiling, his left eye twitches as the torch at his feet flies across the room, landing by the wall behind the goblin.  Before the hobgoblins can blink, he bares his teeth at them and disappears, appearing again by the stairs to the upper level. His right hand pressed to his temple was the only warning they got before two of them were ripped apart, their body parts pulled apart from each other in a fountain of blood.
> Breathing heavily, Viator looks around to assess the situation.
> 
> [sblock=Combat Actions]Minor = Far Hand on the torch: move it to M42
> ...




Noticeably it's Gut Spike and Trev who are mangled- ripped apart, they were the ones that stuck their blades in Viator, the remaining Hobgoblins blink and stare, trying to make sense of what just happened...

Fiery Pete, screams them back in to action- "Make 'em pay!"

And then smells something burning, the torch has singed his boots...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #7
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)*
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 Flaming Bitumen Torch at feet- 1 HP damage.

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- taken 4 damage & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.
Ah-shahran-

[/sblock]










*OOC:*


Ah-shahran is up...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah-shahran steps out from behind his table and raises his hands, opening them to reveal a chess piece in each hand.  The bishops, glowing and slightly transparent, swiftly grow to the size of small dogs as they launch forward at the goblinoids.

Hands now empty, Ah-shahran shouts *Let's clear that door!  We'll be needing to leave before this place burns down!*

Meanwhile, Freggo is suddenly aware of a ghostly bulldog at his side.  A comforting warmth spreads over him as the dog snarls at the hobgoblins.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to O37
Standard: Twin Panthers, first attack at Gah.  If it hits, second attack at Fiery Pete, otherwise second attack also at Gah.  edit: these attacks target Reflex, forgot to put that in my die rolls.
Minor: Call Spirit Companion in square U25, granting 4 temp HP to Freggo.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


If at least one of the Twin Panthers attacks hits then until the end of my next turn, you have combat advantage when making melee attacks against enemies adjacent to my spirit companion.

For later turns, both of my at-wills grant basic attacks.  Anyone care if I roll their granted attack in the interest of saving time?


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 3, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If at least one of the Twin Panthers attacks hits then until the end of my next turn, you have combat advantage when making melee attacks against enemies adjacent to my spirit companion.
> ...












*OOC:*


Sure, good idea.  Freggo's MBA is +7 for 1d8+3.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran steps out from behind his table and raises his hands, opening them to reveal a chess piece in each hand.  The bishops, glowing and slightly transparent, swiftly grow to the size of small dogs as they launch forward at the goblinoids.
> 
> Hands now empty, Ah-shahran shouts *Let's clear that door!  We'll be needing to leave before this place burns down!*
> 
> ...




Gah! is swiftly savaged, the Hobgoblin staggers backwards and tumbles back down the stairs, lies motionless at the bottom- neck broken.

Fiery Pete suffers too, he's scratched and clawed by the second panther but he's made of hardier stuff- that said he's just seen his Hobgoblin troopers cut to the quick.

Kalimaru is next in to the action...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)*
11 Kyalia (Thanee) 
0 Patrons of the Inn

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (+4 Temp) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 4 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 6 damage taken
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- 

[/sblock]

I'll update the map when I get home and repost for all to see.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM: I believe you logged the temp HP with Viator when actually Viator gave them to Freggo (thanks!).


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> DM: I believe you logged the temp HP with Viator when actually Viator gave them to Freggo (thanks!).




Got it.

And here's an updated map, complete with Ah-shahran's Spirit Companion.

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar


----------



## hairychin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali grins at the quick reactions of the other patrons, and is at one with the hit them hard and fast option, though there seems only one way he can make his axes count quickly, and he so wants to let them meet Fiery Pete up close and personal.

He draws both axes, centres his darker powers on Pete, an attempts to hurtle across the bannister and table that seperates them.









*OOC:*


Minor: Draw weapons
Free: Drop an Assassins shroud on Pete
Move: Across table to and on to O42, with Acrobatics check







And finds himself flat out - damn those pies are hard so awkward to avoid!!

But he just has time to get himself upright.









*OOC:*


Standard Action: Stand up!!
Well that didn't go as planned. Thinking I've ended up somewhere around R40?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali grins at the quick reactions of the other patrons, and is at one with the hit them hard and fast option, though there seems only one way he can make his axes count quickly, and he so wants to let them meet Fiery Pete up close and personal.
> 
> He draws both axes, centres his darker powers on Pete, an attempts to hurtle across the bannister and table that seperates them.
> 
> ...




Kali picks a chicken drumstick from behind his ear...









*OOC:*


You end in Q41.







[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)*
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 (+4 Temp) Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 4 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 6 damage taken. Shroud (Kali).
Hobgoblin #1- Combat Advantage vs.
Hobgoblin #2- Combat Advantage vs. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Kyalia you're up...


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 3, 2011)

Freggo shouts out, *"To any able to fight, help me down these monsters while they're distracted by these ghostly animals!  Then we can start evacuating everyone before the fire starts to claim lives!"*









*OOC:*


They're granting combat advantage!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Nodding approvingly to Viator, as he drops two of the hobgoblins, and then seeing the Deva remove the goblin's bodyguard, Kyalia sees a chance to strike at him. She leaps up the table and balances between the plates and dishes with great agility, all the while taking aim at the goblin holding the torch. Two arrows leave her string in rapid succession, racing towards her quarry.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Jump on the table and move up to P40
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Fiery Pete
Standard: Twin Strike on Fiery Pete (2x)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Nodding approvingly to Viator, as he drops two of the hobgoblins, and then seeing the Deva remove the goblin's bodyguard, Kyalia sees a chance to strike at him. She leaps up the table and balances between the plates and dishes with great agility, all the while taking aim at the goblin holding the torch. Two arrows leave her string in rapid succession, racing towards her quarry.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Jump on the table and move up to P40
> Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Fiery Pete
> Standard: Twin Strike on Fiery Pete (2x)[/SBLOCK]




Both arrows strike home and Fiery Pete staggers, the blood drains from his face, he seems to be having doubts.

The scene seems to unfreeze, life and motion suspended during the brief seconds of shock, return- the patrons of the Nentir Inn scream and run amok, actually run mostly away.

Dishonourable mentions for the following individuals-

Earl Pye dives under a table and cowers, while Caridol, Jimbo and Gurp the Killer head for the nearest greenery and attempt to hide within.

Honourable (but stupid) mention goes to Wumpus who attacks Smeg the Hobgoblin with a metal plate- Smeg doesn't look to be that bothered by this event, Wumpus you notice is a little drunk...

BOOM!

While behind the bar a liquor cabinet explodes, and the fire spreads- as it does also behind Fiery Pete (ironic really), the Goblin's exit is getting warmer.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1*
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo 
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 (+4 Temp) Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 4 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 16 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- Combat Advantage vs.
Hobgoblin #2- Combat Advantage vs. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Smig- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1-

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

In a second the Goblins go again.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 3, 2011)

Sneaky Goblin #1 Scorch

Scorch is not done, the Dwarf isn't even hitting hard, must be some kind of runt he figures, the Goblin draws his shortsword and attempts to stab Magnus through the heart, which turns out to be quite an accurate attack- Magnus blanches as he begins to leak profusely.

[sblock=Scorch Combat]Minor: Draw Shortsword.
Standard: Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.
[/sblock]

Meanwhile...

Sneaky Goblin #2 Fiery Pete

Things are not looking that good for Pete, he does the maths- and then launches his bitumen torch at Kyalia- alas it misses by inches and flops on to the floor before the table, spilt alcohol catches light, and burns. Pete then draws his shortsword and heads back the way he came in, through the fire- taking a little more hurt en route, Fiery Pete is pretty much out on his feet.

[sblock=Fiery Pete Combat]Standard: Shortsword Magnus.
Minor: Draw Shortsword.
Move: Flee back way came taking Fire damage en route.
[/sblock]

Magnus leaps in to the action.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)*
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 (+4 Temp) Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 4 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 19 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- Combat Advantage vs.
Hobgoblin #2- Combat Advantage vs. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Smig- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=2


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


*nudges DM* 'pears my temp HP have returned to their master again...


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2011)

"Got some fight in ya, huh?" magnus takes a another swing at the goblin.









*OOC:*



Standard: Reaping Strike


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Got some fight in ya, huh?" magnus takes a another swing at the goblin.




Scorch is hit again, although again more of a waft rather than a solid blow, the Goblin grins and dances upon the bar to show his delight- clearly going toe-to-toe with a Dwarven Warrior is easier than he expected.

He even finds time to make several gestures which clearly indicate the amount of respect he has for his enemy, that is less than none.

[sblock=TSS Info]I'm guessing that each time you attack you Mark your opponent, if this is ever not the case then make it clear.

Cheers Goonalan[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Update]There isn't one- nobody has moved.

Cheers Goonalan[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)*
19 Hobgoblin #1
19 Hobgoblin #2
19 Hobgoblin #4
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 19 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- Combat Advantage vs.
Hobgoblin #2- Combat Advantage vs. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Freggo you're up next and both Hobgoblins are granting you Combat Advantage...

In future if you think it will be okay then feel free to pre-post your actions.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cool, I'll definitely pre-post in the future unless it looks like the actions of the other PCs will affect Freggo.







*"Magic do as you will!"*  Freggo shouts out his incantation now, elation and fear mixing together.  _So this is what being a hero is!  It's terrifying and exilirating at the same time!  If I can just keep it together I think I can help save these people..._

The magic glows a bright red around Freggo's sword as he whirls it in the faces of his two foes, the magic exploding forth as he does so.  Freggo brings his brief training with the town guard into play when he reads the goblin near the door dodging left, cutting moving with the dodge to insure the magic has every chance to do its damage.  The other monster is even more elusive, but Freggo is desperate that his debut heroics should succeed.  He digs deep and manages to draw even more magic forth in the direction of the second foe.  Adrenaline pumping, Freggo briefly glances down at the two to make sure they aren't moving, then leaps up onto the bar like he's always wanted to do and calls out to the other figure battling the little monster.

*"Hallo Mr. Dwarf!  You seem to know what you're doing up here, but perhaps you won't mind a little heroic assistance from the last Red-Hot Swammi!"*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard Action: Sword of Sigils vs. AC of Gronk and Smeg.  Forgot to add Combat Advantage to rolls, so totals are 16 and 13.  Not sure if those hit so...
Free Action: Brawling Warrior Feat to gain +1 vs. Gronk for a total of 17
Free Action: Heroic Effort to gain +4 vs. Smeg for a total of 17 (DM: If the attack vs. Gronk misses at 17, can I use this power on Gronk instead?)
Move Action: Move to R:26 with a heroic leap
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement vs. Scorch
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Cool, I'll definitely pre-post in the future unless it looks like the actions of the other PCs will affect Freggo.
> ...




        *GM:*  Foolishly I thought you had finished and did my response, so here's the updated version.     

Freggo completes his circuit and opens his eyes, (alas both Hobgoblins are unmarked, unharmed, and looking like they're about to try to murder him...) and both of the Hobgoblins are dead.

Freggo leaps upon the bar and sets his aegis upon Scorch...

Here come the bad guys-

[sblock=This didn't happen]Hob#1 Gronk

Gronk shift his position and takes aim, he has Freggo positioned ideally for his attack- his longsword swings and is cut badly, this time above his right eye- the blood pours down, Freggo is in trouble.

[sblock=Gronk Combat]
Move: Shift W24
Standard: Longsword Combat Advantage Freggo- Crit 5 damage.
[/sblock]

Hob#2 Smeg

Smeg sees his opportunity too and slashes wildly at Freggo and connects, the Swordmage is bloodied and battered.

[sblock=Smeg Combat]
Standard: Longsword Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit 5 damage & Bloodied.
[/sblock][/sblock]

Hob#4 Thug

Thug shuffles forward, growls at Kali, and lances out with his longsword, but wide.

[sblock=Thug Combat]
Move: Q42
Standard: Longsword Kali- Miss
[/sblock]

Bursting through doors behind the bar come another pair of Hobgoblins, more trouble...

Hob#8 Ung Gak

Ung Gak bustles in to the bar, takes the scene in and then charges screaming at Magnus atop the bar, but the Dwarf shows his footwork and avoids the goblin's blade.

[sblock=Ung Gak Combat]
Move: N26
Standard: Longsword Magnus- Miss
[/sblock]

Hob#9 Grokka

Grokka comes screaming in to the Inn and clambers up on top of the bar to make his presence felt- @For Sinruth... For the Hand", he screams.

[sblock=Grokka Combat]
Move: P29
Move: R33
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #9
15 Viator (Raven)*
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 19 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Viator is up next... 

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=2


----------



## Caim (Jun 4, 2011)

Magnus looks at his hammer as if something maybe wrong with. "Aye you better bring me some stronger hits or I'll throw ya in the trash hammer!"










*OOC:*



Free: Challenge Scorch
Standard: Reaping Stike


----------



## Thanee (Jun 4, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I will be going after the small one,”_ Kyalia announces to those in the vincinity. _“He cannot have gotten far.”_


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 4, 2011)

Seeing the lone figure parading on the bar, Viator reaches out with his mind. The fingers on his left hand twitch and the hobgoblin stumbles off the bar as he charges forward; his right hand leading, voice screaming, focussing his power in a telekinetic punch aimed squarely at its chest.









*OOC:*


Hoping for a bonus as he's fallen off the bar!







[sblock=Combat Actions]Minor = Forceful Push - slide Grokka to Q34
Move = to R34
Standard = Force Punch - Grokka[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 14/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Seeing the lone figure parading on the bar, Viator reaches out with his mind. The fingers on his left hand twitch and the hobgoblin stumbles off the bar as he charges forward; his right hand leading, voice screaming, focussing his power in a telekinetic punch aimed squarely at its chest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grokka tries to pick himself up having just been shoved off the bar during one of the finest speeches he has ever made. Suddenly standing before him is a weasily man, with a pronounced twitch.

Grokka grins "Me...", he starts, and then his head rocks back with such force that his neck is snapped like a twig.

Viator smiles thinly and blinks furiously.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #4
19 Hobgoblin #8
15 Viator (Raven)
14 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)*
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HPs) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 19 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Ah-shahran, you're up...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I will be going after the small one,”_ Kyalia announces to those in the vincinity. _“He cannot have gotten far.”_




You must make a Skill Check to avoid taking damage for every square of Fire you pass through- you decide what check you're going to use and how.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah-shahran replies to the archer, Good idea.  I'll be ready to back you up.









*OOC:*


Delaying until after Kyalia.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali focuses his mind and takes up a more aggresive stance, then swings at the hobgoblin with his battleaxe, in the hope that there are no pies around to spoil his aim this time.









*OOC:*


Minor: Enter Aspect of the Soaring Hawk
Standard: Melee Basic
Free: Dual Weapon Attack (if Hobgob is still up)
Move: Run to U33 if Hobgob is down, otherwise stand and fight







[sblock=Kali]Kalimaru, Last of the Darkfoot
Played by Hairychin
Razorclaw Shifter Scout Level 1

Perception: 17 Insight: 12 Low-light Vision

AC 18 Fortitude 12 Reflex 16 Will 12
Initiative: +5 Speed: 6
Str 10 Con 13 Dex 20 Int 8 Wis 15 Cha 10

Hit Points: 25 / 25 Bloodied: 12
Temporary Hit Points: 0
Healing Surge: 6 Surges per day: 8 / 8

Resist: 

Action Points: 1
Second Wind: 1

Languages: Common, Goblin.

Skills: Acrobatics +11, Arcana -1, Athletics +4, Bluff 0, Diplomacy 0, Dungeoneering +2, Endurance +5, Heal +2, History -1, Insight +2, Intimidate 0, Nature +7, Perception +7, Religion -1, Stealth +13, Streetwise 0, Thievery +4.

Feats: Shadow Initiate.

Traits: Acrobatics Bonus, Stealth Bonus, Attack Finesse, Spinning Axe Mastery
Knacks: Watchful Rest, Beast Empathy

At-Will Powers: Standard Actions
Melee Basic Attack (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+7 damage.
Melee Basic Attack (Handaxe): +7 vs AC 1d6+7 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Throwing Hammer): Range 5/10 +2 vs AC 1d6+2 damage.
Ranged Basic Attack (Longbow): Range 20/40 +7 vs AC 1d10+5 damage.


At-Will: Minor Actions
Aspect of the Cunning Fox: Take half damage form attacks made against you in your turn; whenever you hit or miss with a melee or ranged attack can shift 2 squares as a free action.
Aspect of the Soaring Hawk: +2 bonus to speed; ignore penalty to attacks for partial cover and partial concealment and just -2 for full cover and full concealment; +2 bonus to perception.

At-Will Powers: Free Actions
Dual Weapon Attack: Follow up a successful melee basic attack with (Battleaxe): +7 vs AC 1d10+7 damage or (Handaxe): +7 vs AC 1d6+7 damage.
Assassin’s Shroud: Close burst 10, one enemy that can be seen; Use on own turn, once per turn, up to 2 per encounter; Must choose to invoke shrouds prior to attack, does 1d6 per damage per shroud if hit or per (shroud-1) if miss.

Encounter Powers: Minor Actions
Razorclaw Shifting: Must be Bloodied, until the end of the encounter speed increase by 2, and gain +1 on AC and Reflex.

Encounter Powers: No Action
Power Strike: If hit with a melee basic attack, add 1(W) extra damage.

Conditions:

Equipment:[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali focuses his mind and takes up a more aggresive stance, then swings at the hobgoblin with his battleaxe, in the hope that there are no pies around to spoil his aim this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In a pie free zone Kali cuts down Thug and then hot foots it across to the bar area...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #2
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)*
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HPs) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken & Marked by Magnus.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 19 damage taken. Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia)
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Kyalia you're up next...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Nodding to the Deva, Kyalia hops down from the table and races towards the fire, using her speed to leap over it, hoping not to get singed too badly. Once she spots the fleeing goblin, she gets close to him, staying just outside of his reach, and then stops to fire another arrow at her quarry.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Hop down to O41 then move up to L41 (leaping over the fire), then spend rest of movement (3 more squares) to get closer to Fiery Pete, but not directly adjacent to him.
Standard: Evasive Strike
Free: Shift 4 Squares (I will let you know where I want to end up later, when the result is known)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Nodding to the Deva, Kyalia hops down from the table and races towards the fire, using her speed to leap over it, hoping not to get singed too badly. Once she spots the fleeing goblin, she gets close to him, staying just outside of his reach, and then stops to fire another arrow at her quarry.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Hop down to O41 then move up to L41 (leaping over the fire), then spend rest of movement (3 more squares) to get closer to Fiery Pete, but not directly adjacent to him.
> ...




Kyalia's arrow takes Fiery Pete in the throat, the Goblin flops to the floor to gurgle a little then die, that's when Kyalia spots the others- another  Hobgoblin and a third of the torch wielding Goblins...

Kyalia, light on her feet, decides to move off quickly.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)*
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HPs) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken. Marked (Magnus) & Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Kyalia still your shift to do, and Ah-shahran time to get in to the action.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“There are more back here!”_ Kyalia shouts, while moving a few steps back towards the fire (to K41), hoping to get some cover from the banister.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“There are more back here!”_ Kyalia shouts, while moving a few steps back towards the fire (to K41), hoping to get some cover from the banister.




Kyalia shuffles back, shouting for help.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)*
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HPs) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 8 damage taken. Marked (Magnus) & Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Ah-shahran is next to play.

New Map- not needed Kyalia moved to K41.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 6, 2011)

At Kyalia's shout, Ah-shahran moves closer to the door, staying well back of the flames.  He glances back at the bar, where the ghostly dog bounds up next to Freggo and lets out a piercing howl.  As its form fades away, Freggo jerks in surprise, his sword cutting down at the goblin between him and the dwarf.

In the back room, Kyalia is heartened by the sudden presence of the ghostly dog.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to O42, going around the flames.  Gorm (my spirit companion) moves to S26.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
Minor: Call Spirit Companion in square J40, granting 4 temp HP to Kyalia[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> At Kyalia's shout, Ah-shahran moves closer to the door, staying well back of the flames.  He glances back at the bar, where the ghostly dog bounds up next to Freggo and lets out a piercing howl.  As its form fades away, Freggo jerks in surprise, his sword cutting down at the goblin between him and the dwarf.
> 
> In the back room, Kyalia is heartened by the sudden presence of the ghostly dog.
> 
> ...




And all goes to plan, Scorch is cut again- not the glancing blows of Magnus but a hearty sword thrust which pierces the Goblin's side and leaves a ragged gaping wound, the creature blanches- Scorch is bloodied, and not happy about things.

Bar Patrons-

The patrons of the Inn meanwhile do the best they can to run and hide, save three of them-

Ayella and Shadwick bartenders at the Inn are loyal to the last, they shout and scream above the noise- mainly at Kali and Viator (closest)-

"We must save the Inn! We must save the Inn!"
"Put out the fire before it spreads..."

The pair then leap back over the bar to do what they can to put out the flames there.

Wumpus is not done however, by hook or by crook he climbs on to the bar- it takes him a little while he's not very dextrous at the moment (drunk), once there he looks around- spots a beer stein, picks it up and smashes Scorch in the side of the head with it... the blood pours from the wound (1 HP damage to Scorch).

Wumpus cheers his own success-

"Goin' dahn! Goin' dahn! Goin' dahn!" He sings, over, and over, and over, and over again.

Fire-

And just to punctuate Ayella and Shadwick's point the liquor cabinet and the spirit bottles behind the bar explode strafing the area behind the bar with flying glass. Miraculously no-one is injured.

Meanwhile the fire in the dining area continues to spread, threatening Ah-shahran.

[sblock=Read This... Putting out the Fire]
It's getting dangerous in the bar, the fire is raging and the smoke is beginning to build up... and remember this Inn has rooms above- if the conflagration were to spread then the entire structure would become unstable. At the very least cause localised collapses.

You need to fight the invaders... and put out the fire, how you extinguish the fire is entirely up to you, the most obvious resource are the patrons of the Inn- if you could get them to do it for you...

And so I need you to take action, or else make skill checks to put out the flames- you decide what checks and how they are used to fight the flames.

Success and all flames are extinguished in a Close Burst 1- around you or a selected NPC (Bar Patron).

Failure, well- you'll see.

Skill checks can be Free, Minor, Move or Standard Actions. The more of your time you spend on such actions then the easier the DC for the check, so making a check as a Free Action = Hard DC, while making a check as part of a Standard Action = Easy DC.

Your friendly DM will reward good ideas or role-play with easier checks.

You do not know how many Successes you need, but a good guess would be until the flames are out.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1*
26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 20 damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Magnus) & Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Next up the Goblin bad guys.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Sneaky Goblin #1 Scorch

Hmm... Where would he rather be right now- that's right, anywhere but here. Scorch stabs Magnus in the gut and then attempts to get the hell out of dodge... Alas he misses Magnus by a country mile.

Wumpus attacks again (OA) but alas misses.

Combat Challenge from Magnus and an AoO from Freego please. Do I roll these in future?

[sblock=Scorch Combat]
Standard: Short sword Magnus- Miss.
Move: O21.
[/sblock]

Sneaky Goblin #3 Arsonaround

Here doggy, doggy... Arsonaround rushes forward and slices at Gorm- the spirit dog disappears leaving the Goblin scratching his head.

"Kill da elf!" It snaps at the Gripples the Hobgoblin.

[sblock=Arsonaround Combat]
Minor: Draw Shortsword.
Move: J39.
Standard: Short sword Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm disappears.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #1
26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)*
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 20 damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Magnus) & Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. Combat Challenge Magnus- & AoO Freggo- 

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears.

Magnus- 

[/sblock]

New Map

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=2

Magnus & Freego are up for AoO vs Scorch. Then it's Magnus' Turn- and remember you need to start putting the flames out somehow, see previous post.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Freggo AO and Pre-Posted Turn*









*OOC:*


DM: Please do roll for future AOs, whatever helps speed things along.  In fact, anyone is welcome to roll anything for me at any time if that helps.  It doesn't matter to me who does the rolling, the probability is always the same.  Besides, superstition is bad luck. 







Freggo swings at the fleeing goblin and connects for a solid hit.  _Another hit!  I'm doing it!  I'm fighting villainous monsters, even without magic!  I guess drilling with the guard wasn't such a waste after all!_

Realizing now that heroics sometimes involves less glamorous acts, Freggo sets his mind to stopping the roaring flames.  Thinking back to some of the knowledge that his tutors tried to impart (while he was secretly reading tales of daring adventure), he believes that only high alcohol content liquids will actually burn.  *"Ho there bar workers!  If you wish to battle the flames, use those great casks of ale right behind you!  It will wash away the fire, you have my word of honor!"*

Freggo then strides unflinching toward the flames himself.  At least, in his mind's eye he strode unflinchingly.  In actuality, anyone watching could see he was flinching a good deal... fire is hot!  But he strode nonetheless, and concentrated on the magic at his command, wielded through his sword.  If he could just apply the same forces that he uses to summon forth flames in order to extinquish them, maybe he can squelch them even more than the casks of ale would!  Freggo, sweating and grimacing, gathers his power and sweeps forward with his blade and a choking shout, *"MAGIC DO AS YOU WILL!"*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free Action: Opportunity Attack with Combat Advantage vs. Scorch, hits for 6 damage

Minor Action: Use History to recall fire fighting and impart advice to the bar workers.  I have no idea why the check was rolled twice, maybe I clicked a button twice (I didn't think that I did).
Move Action: Move to O:28
Standard Action: Arcana to apply an altered version of Greenflame Blade to N:28 (Greenflame Blade does fire damage to enemies adjacent to the target.)
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


When Gorm takes enough damage to disappear, I take a fixed amount of damage--at this level, 5.  So Ah-shahran is at 30/25 HP


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Attacking Spirit Companions*









*OOC:*



I had to look this up, so no worries about getting this wrong.
The Shaman's Spirit Companion is a Conjuration.  If you look up the Conjuration keyword (on page 219-220 in the PH2 or in the Compendium) you'll see that Conjurations that can be attacked use the owner's defenses unless specified otherwise.  So Arsonaround does not auto-hit, he must make an attack.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> DM: Please do roll for future AOs, whatever helps speed things along.  In fact, anyone is welcome to roll anything for me at any time if that helps.  It doesn't matter to me who does the rolling, the probability is always the same.  Besides, superstition is bad luck.
> ...




And Scorch is cut down, his body thumps on to the bar...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)*
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #8
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow when caught up with posts.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> When Gorm takes enough damage to disappear, I take a fixed amount of damage--at this level, 5.  So Ah-shahran is at 30/25 HP






Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixed and logged- for next time.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Got some fight in ya, huh?" Magnus takes a another swing at the goblin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Using this to attack Ung Gak the Hobgoblin.

Magnus swings hard and connects with Ung Gak the other side of the bar, slicing through the creatures armour and cutting deep- the Hobgoblin staggers and falls.

[sblock=Question for Magnus]
Do you want to do anything else after the Reaping Strike, like put out the flames, employing a skill to do so- see Skill Challenge below-

It's getting dangerous in the bar, the fire is raging and the smoke is beginning to build up... and remember this Inn has rooms above- if the conflagration were to spread then the entire structure would become unstable. At the very least cause localised collapses.

You need to fight the invaders... and put out the fire, how you extinguish the fire is entirely up to you, the most obvious resource are the patrons of the Inn- if you could get them to do it for you...

And so I need you to take action, or else make skill checks to put out the flames- you decide what checks and how they are used to fight the flames.

Success and all flames are extinguished in a Close Burst 1- around you or a selected NPC (Bar Patron).

Failure, well- you'll see.

Skill checks can be Free, Minor, Move or Standard Actions. The more of your time you spend on such actions then the easier the DC for the check, so making a check as a Free Action = Hard DC, while making a check as part of a Standard Action = Easy DC.

Your friendly DM will reward good ideas or role-play with easier checks.

You do not know how many Successes you need, but a good guess would be until the flames are out. [/sblock]

Freego next...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)*
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- 

[/sblock]

Map still to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Realizing now that heroics sometimes involves less glamorous acts, Freggo sets his mind to stopping the roaring flames.  Thinking back to some of the knowledge that his tutors tried to impart (while he was secretly reading tales of daring adventure), he believes that only high alcohol content liquids will actually burn.  *"Ho there bar workers!  If you wish to battle the flames, use those great casks of ale right behind you!  It will wash away the fire, you have my word of honor!"*
> 
> Freggo then strides unflinching toward the flames himself.  At least, in his mind's eye he strode unflinchingly.  In actuality, anyone watching could see he was flinching a good deal... fire is hot!  But he strode nonetheless, and concentrated on the magic at his command, wielded through his sword.  If he could just apply the same forces that he uses to summon forth flames in order to extinquish them, maybe he can squelch them even more than the casks of ale would!  Freggo, sweating and grimacing, gathers his power and sweeps forward with his blade and a choking shout, *"MAGIC DO AS YOU WILL!"*
> 
> ...




Freego leaps down off the bar and cautiously approaches the fire, shouting instructions to the bar staff as he goes- the pair are swiftly in action, a tapped keg is used to spray a powerful jet of ale at the base of the flames. The pair continue spray the booze, the fire recedes.

Freego's still not finished, he flails with his blade at the fire- a strange sight, all the while recounting and reversing his Greenblade power- it works, and yet more of the fire is extinguished.

Meanwhile...

Hobgoblin #10 Gripples

Gripples shuffles forward with his longsword swinging- attempts to introduce Kyalia to a world of hurt, the goblinoid slices hard and wounds the Elf.

[sblock=Gripples Combat]
Move: J41
Standard: Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)*
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge- Successes 2 (Freego 2)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- Move O28. Issue instructions to bar staff to fight flames- Success. Reverse Greenblade to extinguish the fire- Success.

Hob#10- Move J41. Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=2

Viator is up...

I'm caught up.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kali*









*OOC:*


Posting early as after today I'll be unable to post for 2 weeks, off to the Masai Mara and won't be back until the 23rd - GM will be playing Kali, unless someone else wants to volunteer (this is fine with me if someone wants to).  If so, basically he's very angry with everyone and everything, but can't help letting his protective and just side come through.







Kali sees the flames building at the rear of the inn and knows it could be trouble.  The rug at his feet looks looks like a new purchase, the owner must have spent a fair few gold on it.  Ah well, he'll just have to get over it.  Grabbing it from the floor Kali dashes to the flames and flings the rug out like a fisherman hurling his net, and attempts to dampen the flames, as he would his campfire when in a rush to hide it.









*OOC:*


Minor: grab rug
Move x2: to P41
Free: Nature check


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Posting early as after today I'll be unable to post for 2 weeks, off to the Masai Mara and won't be back until the 23rd - GM will be playing Kali, unless someone else wants to volunteer (this is fine with me if someone wants to).  If so, basically he's very angry with everyone and everything, but can't help letting his protective and just side come through.











*OOC:*


Goonalan: I'm willing to run Kali while hairychin is away if it helps.  Whatever's easier for you.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 6, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Goonalan: I'm willing to run Kali while hairychin is away if it helps.  Whatever's easier for you.




Done, he's yours.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 6, 2011)

Seeing the rising flames at the door the elf maiden ran through, Viator runs at full speed into the centre of them.  Taking a moment to focus his thoughts and reach out, he attempts to create a telekinetic blanket over the flames and a funnel to evacuate the air from.  He reaches deep inside him as he tries to extend his power and a small trickle of blood runs from his nostril.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Run (+2 speed) to N41
Minor & Standard = Arcana to create psionic fire blanket and spend a psi point in the hope of extending the blast range[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 14/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 1/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Seeing the rising flames at the door the elf maiden ran through, Viator runs at full speed into the centre of them.  Taking a moment to focus his thoughts and reach out, he attempts to create a telekinetic blanket over the flames and a funnel to evacuate the air from.  He reaches deep inside him as he tries to extend his power and a small trickle of blood runs from his nostril.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move = Run (+2 speed) to N41
> Minor & Standard = Arcana to create psionic fire blanket and spend a psi point in the hope of extending the blast range[/sblock]




The flames roil and curve, and are sucked in towards Viator- as they lick out to touch him each is extinguished- one by one... leaving only a pocket of stillness, of silence around the nervous young man who wipes away the trickle of blood from his nose.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)*
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge- Successes 4 (Freego 2, Viator 2)

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- Move O28. Issue instructions to bar staff to fight flames- Success. Reverse Greenblade to extinguish the fire- Success.

Hob#10- Move J41. Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.

Viator- Move (Run) N41. Extinguish the flames with Arcana and Power Point- counts as double Success.

Kali-

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow after Kali's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Posting early as after today I'll be unable to post for 2 weeks, off to the Masai Mara and won't be back until the 23rd - GM will be playing Kali, unless someone else wants to volunteer (this is fine with me if someone wants to).  If so, basically he's very angry with everyone and everything, but can't help letting his protective and just side come through.
> ...




Rearranged to smother flames behind the bar-

Kali lumbers forward grabs up the rug, spilling furniture in his wake, clambers up on to the bar. From there he launches himself in a charge motion- rug before him and thuds hard in to the back wall of the war- slapping and beating at the rug as it smothers the conflagration- a critical success.

The flames are out...

Now for the two pesky Goblins still left standing.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)*
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge- Successes 6 (Freego 2, Viator 2, Kali 2)- COMPLETE

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- Move O28. Issue instructions to bar staff to fight flames- Success. Reverse Greenblade to extinguish the fire- Success.

Hob#10- Move J41. Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.

Viator- Move (Run) N41. Extinguish the flames with Arcana and Power Point- counts as double Success.

Kali- Move R35- grab rug, then on to bar Q33. Charge and smother the flames- critical Success.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Kyalia next, and then Ah-shahran to follow.

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Good work!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Taking a look over her shoulder, Kyalia sees the fire being smothered. _“Good job, now let's see about these two here!”_ she says, as she draws two arrows. Taking a step back from the advancing goblins, the elf fires both arrows at once, one aimed for each of them.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Shift L40 (or L41, if L40 isn't possible)
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Goblin #3
Standard: Twin Shot (one arrow each)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 7, 2011)

As Kyalia unleashes a pair of arrows at the goblinoids, she again feels warmth suffuse her as Gorm flickers at her side.  Inspired, she pulls a third arrow from her quiver and launches it at the goblin.  The arrow seems to glow softly as it zips through the air.  As Gorm reforms in a defensive position, Viator also feels protected by the spirtual dog.

Atta boy!

[sblock=mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at M41, granting 4 temp HP to Viator
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, who makes an enhanced ranged basic attack on the goblin.
Move --> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at K41, granting 4 temp HP to Kyalia

Note that I switched the order of temp HP granting in my fluff.  If Kyalia missed the Goblin on her turn, she gets another chance at quarry damage here.  I'll roll it separately since it won't apply if she already got it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/25*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]On the plus side, if the 17 from my Twin Shot is a hit already, I'll still have my Elven Accuracy to use here. 

I'll just roll it here, in case it is needed. The attack bonus should be +10, though, thanks to Prime Shot (no ally closer to the target).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Taking a look over her shoulder, Kyalia sees the fire being smothered. _“Good job, now let's see about these two here!”_ she says, as she draws two arrows. Taking a step back from the advancing goblins, the elf fires both arrows at once, one aimed for each of them.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Shift L40 (or L41, if L40 isn't possible)
> Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Goblin #3
> Standard: Twin Shot (one arrow each)[/SBLOCK]




The first arrow thumps in to Gripple's chest, actually protrudes a way through its back, Gripple clutches the offending missile, looks to rip it free then suddenly realises... I'm dead, he folds like a pack of cards.

The second arrow seems to miss Arsonaround, the Goblin grins- and then spots something from the corner of its eye. Arson turns to look behind it, nailed to the wooden shelving behind the creature is Kyalia's arrow, complete with Arson's right ear and much of the side of the Goblin's face- the creature visibly sags, bloodied, and seemingly abandoned.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Sneaky Goblin #3
23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
19 Hobgoblin #10
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn*
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3- 15 damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10- DEAD.
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge- Successes 6 (Freego 2, Viator 2, Kali 2)- COMPLETE

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- Move O28. Issue instructions to bar staff to fight flames- Success. Reverse Greenblade to extinguish the fire- Success.

Hob#10- Move J41. Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.

Viator- Move (Run) N41. Extinguish the flames with Arcana and Power Point- counts as double Success.

Kali- Move R35- grab rug, then on to bar Q33. Charge and smother the flames- critical Success.

Kyalia- Shift L41. Hunter's Quarry Arsonaround. Twin Strike Hobgoblin Gripple- Hit and Dead & Arsonaround- Hit 15 damage and Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As Kyalia unleashes a pair of arrows at the goblinoids, she again feels warmth suffuse her as Gorm flickers at her side.  Inspired, she pulls a third arrow from her quiver and launches it at the goblin.  The arrow seems to glow softly as it zips through the air.  As Gorm reforms in a defensive position, Viator also feels protected by the spirtual dog.
> 
> Atta boy!
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]On the plus side, if the 17 from my Twin Shot is a hit already, I'll still have my Elven Accuracy to use here.
> 
> I'll just roll it here, in case it is needed. The attack bonus should be +10, though, thanks to Prime Shot (no ally closer to the target).[/SBLOCK]




Suddenly Gorm reappears and then just as suddenly disappears again, the spirit hound infusing the elven archer who fires again, he aim is at first ocluded but then Arson presents himself- and takes another arrow to the face- the Goblin is dead before he hits the ground.

And the encounter is over...

[sblock=XP]
10 Hobgoblin Grunts = 10 x 38XP = 380XP
3 Goblin Blackblades = 3 x 100XP = 300XP
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge = 100XP
=780XP /6 = 130XP each.
Forget the -10XP per citizen killed, you were too good to penalise.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #1 Bar Fight

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus (TSS)
21 Freggo (Goken)
15 Viator (Raven)
13 Kalimaru (Hairychin)
11 Kyalia (Thanee)
10 Ah-shahran (Tiornys)
0 Patrons of the Inn*
0 Fire

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/27 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8 

Monsters
Sneaky Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #2- 44 damage taken- DEAD.
Sneaky Goblin #3- 32 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #1- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #10- DEAD.
Put out the Flames Skill Challenge- Successes 6 (Freego 2, Viator 2, Kali 2)- COMPLETE

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Sneaky Goblin #1- Move on to bar (R27). Light 2nd Torch. Throw Torch behind bar (M29), it burns.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Burst in to Inn & Move (N42). Throw Bitumen Torch Viator- Hit 1 HO Fire damage and the Torch burns.

Magnus- Draw Warhammer. Leap on the bar and to R30. Charge Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Move W27. Luring Strike Hob#3 Doofus- Hit & Killed, and Shift to V25. Aegis of Ensnarement Smeg.

Hob#1- Move V24. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#2- Shift U26. Longsword Freggo- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#4- Charge Berk- Hit & Killed.

Hob#5- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#6- Move N41. Charge Viator- Hit 5 damage.

Hob#7- Move N41. Ready Action.

Viator- Move Torch M42. Fey Step W36. Dimensional Scramble- Gah, Fiery Pete, Thug, Gut Spike & Trev- Gut Spike & Trev killed.

Ah-shahran- Move O37. Twin Panther- Gah & Fiery Pete- Hit both, Gah killed, Fiery Pete 6 damage. Summon Spirit Companion U25 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Kalimaru- Draw Axe. Shroud Fiery Pete. Move with Athletics check- Fail Q41.

Kyalia- Jump up on to table and Move P40. Quarry Fiery Pete. Twin Strike Fiery Pete- Hit & Hit for 10 damage- Bloodied.

Bar Patrons- Run around screaming, or flee, or hide. Wumpus attacks Hobgoblin Smeg- Miss.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes- fire spreads. Fire on the stairs behind Fiery Pete does the same.

Turn #2

Sneaky Goblin #1- Draw Shortsword. Shortsword Magnus- Hit 11 damage.

Sneaky Goblin #2- Throw Bitumen Torch Kyalia- Miss. Draw Shortsword, Retreat in to storeroom taking 3 Fire damage en route.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Scorch- Hit 4 damage & Marked.

Freggo- Sword of Sigils Gronk & Smeg- Miss both.

Hob#4- Move Q42. Longsword Kalimaru- Miss.

Hob#8- Move N26. Charge Magnus- Miss.

Hob#9- Move P29. Move R33.

Viator- Forceful Push Grokka Q34- Prone. Move R34. Force Punch Grokka- Hit & Dead.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk. Battleaxe Thug- 13 damage & Dead. Move U33.

Kyalia- Move over Fire I41. Evasive Strike Fiery Pete- Hit 25 damage- Dead. Shift K41.

Ah-shahran- Move O42. Spirit Companion- Gorm Move S26. Spirit Infusion Freggo- Basic Melee Attack +2/+4 Scorch- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion J40 & 4 Temp HP Kyalia.

Bar Patrons- Mostly run, Ayella & Shadwick move to put out the fire, and scream for the PCs to help. Wumpus meanwhile attacks Scorch again- Hit 1 damage, still Bloodied.

Fire- Liquor cabinet explodes, behind the bar is raging. Seating are is also burning well with the fire spreading.

Put out the Flames Skill Challenge Starts Now.

Turn 3.

Sneaky Goblin #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss. Move O21- Flee. AoO Wumpus- Miss. AoO Freggo- Hit 6 damage- Dead.

Sneaky Goblin #3- Draw Short sword. Move J39. Short sword Gorm- 11 damage & Gorm disappears. Ah-shahran takes 5 damage.

Magnus- Reaping Strike Ung Gak- Hit 4 damage- Dead. Anything else Magnus?

Freego- Move O28. Issue instructions to bar staff to fight flames- Success. Reverse Greenblade to extinguish the fire- Success.

Hob#10- Move J41. Longsword Kyalia- Hit 5 damage.

Viator- Move (Run) N41. Extinguish the flames with Arcana and Power Point- counts as double Success.

Kali- Move R35- grab rug, then on to bar Q33. Charge and smother the flames- critical Success.

Kyalia- Shift L41. Hunter's Quarry Arsonaround. Twin Strike Hobgoblin Gripple- Hit and Dead & Arsonaround- Hit 15 damage and Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion 'Gorm' M41- 4 Tem HP Kyalia.  Spirit Infusion- Kyalia Ranged Basic Attack Arsonaround- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 17 damage- DEAD.

ENCOUNTER COMPLETE.

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

The bar patrons rush about a little at first, the majority of them towards you guys, offering thanks and pats on the back and arm- you're heroes now.

A good number of them peering out of windows and doors, fretting- what's going on? What in the hell is happening to Fallcrest?

Before you do too much please take a short rest, you're new to this game... and now relax just for a few minutes. Please tell me who does what to whom if Healing Surges and/or Inspiring Word's are getting spent.

After that... the world's your oyster, what next?

Oh and by the way, excellent work people.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we have time for a second short rest, or just the one? For the moment, I'll just post the healing I have for one short rest.







Ah-shahran cackles as the goblin falls to the barrage of arrows.  Good shooting, girl!  Turning to Viator, he says, Nice work with the flames, sonny.  Now patch up that scratch!  Meanwhile, Gorm ambles over to Freggo and Magnus, gives Freggo a lick, and then settles onto his haunches, panting happily.

[sblock=Mechanics]Inspiring Word on Viator (Viator adds the die roll to his surge value).  Mending Spirit on Magnus, splashing HP to Freggo (Magnus spends a surge, Freggo regains 1d6 HP without spending a surge).[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do we have time for a second short rest, or just the one? For the moment, I'll just post the healing I have for one short rest.
> ...




In short order Ah-shahran ensures that all of the group- who have not met each other yet of course, are a little less bruised and battered (see below).

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter 

Turn: 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/22 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]

You're fine to take another 5 minute rest, outside the Inn (see map of Fallcrest 000 Fallcrest The Nentir Inn is the large building on the left, the only building this side of the river), every now and then, citizens of Fallcrest run by.

It's clear there are other events occuring, you can hear distant sounds from the other side of the river, but nothing certain.

The odd citizen pokes his head inside, mutters something about an 'attack', and 'Goblins!, and 'the Red Hand'- but nothing more than this...

The patrons of the Inn are looking to you for leadership, they're glad they have heroes in their midst, and are more than keen for you to stay here- just in case.

This would be an ideal time perhaps to introduce yourselves to each other, perhaps even to the patrons of the Inn who are keen to learn more about the people that saved their lives.

We're taking another five minute rest for now, so feel free to grab the floor for a short speech or two, and investigate or... well, whatever it is you want to do, there certainly are a lot of bodies lying around.

No new map.

Some general chatter from the crowd at the Inn-

Wumpus (Drunk)- "Come on, let's get aht there- kill us some Gobbo's- are you wi me?" Wumpus slumps on to the floor dead drunk.

Jimbo (bar lad- glasses collector)- to Freego- "Are you wun a them heroes mister? Show us yer sword den..."

Shadwick (bar dwarf)- to Ah-shahran- "Who are these bastards then?" He indicates a Goblin dead body.

Ayella (bar woman)- to Kali- "What the hell did they want? I don't get it- why would they attack here?"

Earl Pye (Fish Merchant)- "Brave fellow! You're very brave fellows- have you been adventuring together long? What a team... d'ya like prawns? I've a big bag of prawns, and other shellfish, with your name on it." The later to Kyalia.

Dick Dirk (bar lad- glasses collector)- to Magnus- "Cor mister, that was ace- d'ya reckon I could do that wen'un I grow up?"

Zorbad (Merchant)- to Viator- "I saw what you did, that's quite a talent you've got there..." Zorbad edges away from Viator.

Gurp the Killer (Bouncer)- "I could'a 'andled 'em easy like, bu' a new yew guys needed da work out."

Blind Pete (Blindman)- "What's all the noise- are they having a dance here?"

Feel free to answer any of the questions- particularly if they are aimed at you...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 8, 2011)

[sblock=Mechanics]One more Mending Spirit then, targeting me and splashing Freggo again.  And a couple of knowledge checks to help inform my next post (will be a few hours on that).[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

After a quick search and reassuring herself, that there are no more goblins inside for the time being, Kyalia heads back to the others.

_“Thank you for your help!”_ she says to the Deva. _“My name is Kyalia.”_

When the fish merchant rushes over to offer her some prawn, Kyalia just smiles and takes one of them, nodding thankfully.

The elf then addresses everyone.

_“We should consider the quite real possibility that these were not all of them. Goblins wouldn't dare such an open attack with just such few warriors. There must be more around. We should go hunting! What do you say?”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=Mechanics]One more Mending Spirit then, targeting me and splashing Freggo again.  And a couple of knowledge checks to help inform my next post (will be a few hours on that).[/sblock]




Ah-shahran shares his thoughts and knowledge-

The Red Hand... over a century ago an army of mainly Orcs, but also Goblinoids, invaded the Nentir Vale- they destroyed most everything in their path. Fallcrest itself was reduced to a pile of rubble... it was the beginning of the points of light approach to the vale- very little survived.

The symbol of the Red Hand was a Bloody Right Hand/Claw.

The Hand held some areas within the Vale (Hammerfast) but for the most part was content to overrun and destroy most places.

The Hand was lead by... well, that depends on who you listen to, favourites have included-
Demons or Devils- they get the blame for most stuff.
A cruel Dragon- see above.
A Lich- again.

The Hand were defeated by a group of adventurers, with help from a small but dedicated resistance movement, the adventurers were a mixture of local heroes and those from outside the vale.

A lot of the events at the time of the Red Hand are unrecorded, the Vale- in the course of a year or two went from having a population approaching 150,000 to a population of 5,000-10,000. There were very few people around to witness the fall of the Hand, those that were around were generally hiding in order to stay alive.

The Markelhay (the family that rule Fallcrest) were part of the resistance movement, as were several other prominent Fallcrest families. 

Fallcrest still has a little museum attached to the Temple of Erathis, run by a doddery old geezer, where the school kids are taken to learn about 'the past' and see some of the relics and remains of the time of Red Hand- mouldering old junk.

Sinruth... you've never heard of him/her, clearly not a deity, so probably the name of the Goblin Chief or Commander.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 8, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Zorbad (Merchant)- to Viator- "I saw what you did, that's quite a talent you've got there..." Zorbad edges away from Viator.



He turns to the merchant, wiping the blood away:

I'm glad I could have been of service. Is everyone...

His eyes drops as he watches yet another person disengage from him.



tiornys said:


> Turning to Viator, he says, Nice work with the flames, sonny.  Now patch up that scratch!



Thank you, sir.  My name is Viator.  Yes, sir.

He smiles warmly and drops lightly to the floor, cross legged.  Head bowed he concentrates on the unity of mind and body, restoring both as well as he can.  Using the encouragement from the white-haired companion he finds his focus particularly sharp.



Thanee said:


> _“We should consider the quite real possibility that these were not all of them. Goblins wouldn't dare such an open attack with just such few warriors. There must be more around. We should go hunting! What do you say?”_




His head snaps up, his ice blue eyes shining in the light.

We hunt.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Freggo Reacts to Everything*









*OOC:*


Lots to post so bear with me...


Goonalan said:


> Oh and by the way, excellent work people.



Thanks!  Great start to the game, kudos to the DM!


Goonalan said:


> The Hand were defeated by a group of adventurers, with help from a small but dedicated resistance movement, the adventurers were a mixture of local heroes and those from outside the vale.



DM: It occurs to me that Freggo's backstory would be more interesting if it had something to do with the campaign.  Can I say that Freggo's benefactor Schmendrick (along with friends Lir and Molly) were among the heroes and resistance that fought agains The Hand?  I'll post here assuming that's okay, but I'm open to changing if that doesn't work.









Goonalan said:


> Jimbo (bar lad- glasses collector)- to Freego- "Are you wun a them heroes mister? Show us yer sword den..."




Freggo is wide-eyed and breathing heavily, looking around as if expecting some new danger to present itself at any moment.  *"Errr, yes, a hero... *

He gradually calms himself enough to clean and sheath his sword.  He looks over as some of the other heroes of the bar begin discussing the situation, but mostly listens while he catches his breath.  He smiles as the strange animal seems to offer him encouragement.








*OOC:*


Freggo spends a healing surge, should be full now with the extra healing from Gorn.







Realizing he needs to stop feeling sorry for himself and get going, Freggo collects himself and addresses the bar lad.  *"A hero isn't someone who swings about a lump of metal.  A hero is someone who does what needs to be done, even when he doesn't want to.  And it looks like that job isn't done yet today.  Help take care of the folks in this bar, will you?"*

Freggo squares his shoulders walks toward *manic-looking Deva* and claps him on the shoulder warmly.  *"This animal here is your friend, I take it?  Thank him for me, will you?  His aid against those monsters was invaluable, and his gentle encouragement reminds me that heroes doesn't stop while trouble still threatens!  My name is Freggo Meusins, a hero.  Well fought all, we saved a lot of lives today!"*



Thanee said:


> _“We should consider the quite real possibility that these were not all of them. Goblins wouldn't dare such an open attack with just such few warriors. There must be more around. We should go hunting! What do you say?”_











*OOC:*


Freggo recalls his own knowledge of The Red Hand, particularly in light of Schmendrick's teachings.






*"Yes, just as the folks here relied on us, innocents elsewhere may yet be in peril!  We should forge together as one, united against the fiends that would rape and pillage the good folk of this land!"*  Freggo realizes he is getting a little overexcited, and blushes a little, clearing his throat.

*"My mentor, the Great Schmendrick the Magician, was among those who helped defeat the original Red Hand.  From what I understand, it was no simple affair.  A whole mess of nasties were involved, and some of them might have survived the aftermath to threaten innocents once again.  In Schmendrick's name, I am honor bound to see them defeated!  Let us delay no more!"*


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kali is angry put protective*



Goonalan said:


> Ayella (bar woman)- to Kali- "What the hell did they want? I don't get it- why would they attack here?"



Kali grunts dismissively.  *"Gobs don't need reasons to kill.  Never mind them, quit pestering me with dumb questions, and do something useful with yerself!"*

Kali throws up his hands and marches toward the others who managed to do something useful in the fight.



Thanee said:


> _“We should consider the quite real possibility that these were not all of them. Goblins wouldn't dare such an open attack with just such few warriors. There must be more around. We should go hunting! What do you say?”_




As Ah-Shahran and Freggo discuss history and other useless drivel, Kali burst into the conversation.  *"Name's Kalimaru.  You lot seem less useless than the rest of this riffraff, but you're wasting time flapping your mouths when you should be swinging steal.  There's more of them buggers out there, let's go already!"*

Kali marches angrily for the door, leaving it to the others to follow or not.


----------



## Caim (Jun 8, 2011)

Magnus walks over to were everyone else seems to gathering. "Aye the elf is right. Goblins as stupid and ugly as they maybe-are still smart enough to watch their own hides."


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Freggo recalls his own knowledge of The Red Hand, particularly in light of Schmendrick's teachings.
> ...




Alas Freggo can recall no more than Ah-shahran has already offered, the happenings- the Red Hand's rising, was afterall something that happened a century ago. In fact the only nugget that Freggo can add is that the Hand's attack and decimation of the Vale was actually over 110 years ago.

Which is increasinlgy strange- why were the Goblins shouting about the Hand, it's ancient history, fit only for the museum (see previous post).

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter 

Turn: 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Actions To Date

Turn #1

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

In reply to various offerings...

Kali opens the door of the Inn, about to head out on the hunt- standing in the doorway, smirking, is Sgt. Thurmina from the Fallcrest Guard, with her an out of breath squad of guards. Thurmina herself looks calmly cool- it's her way.

She pushes past Kali, the Guards do likewise- shutting the door behind them and posting a guard-

"No-one's going anywhere..." Thurmina starts, "until I find out what has occurred here, I take it the injured have been taken care of, the dead seen to and identified, and these Goblins", Thurmina points her blade at one of the bodies.

"They've been examined? Anything to report? Well... Okay let's start with an easy one- nobody leaves here understand- it's dangerous out there, you got lucky, maybe- I want the whole story, somebody start talking!"

Just a note, Thurmina is known to be all business, stern and impolite, but an excellent soldier through and through.

Start talking, or you're going no where... unless you want to fight the guard?

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=3


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kali is still angry*

Kali growls in frustration.  *"Goblins swarmed in, lopping heads.  A few stouter folks stood our ground, and did some lopping of our own.  Happy?  Can we go save the city now?"*


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Freggo is distracted*

_Inspect the bodies?  Ewww... Wait, maybe there's some clues on them!  Let's see if there's really any Red Hand evidence here..._
Freggo, not paying much attention to the request of the guard lady, wanders over to a few of the downed goblins and begins poking through their belongings, trying not to get any more blood stained than he already was.









*OOC:*


If I can take 10 on Perception, that's a 10.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“It all happened quick. We were sitting at our tables, when suddenly the poor fellow near the entrance lost his head. The goblins swarmed in from here and there, laying fire to the house and stabbing people with their rusty blades. I'm glad, that there were enough of us here who could take up arms to fight this threat without delay and even smother the fire in time, or else you might be standing in front of a raging fire now. It hasn't been long, yet. We have just decided, that we should band together against this threat and see where else our help might be needed. I am certain, that the fallen will be treated with the proper respect.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kali growls in frustration.  *"Goblins swarmed in, lopping heads.  A few stouter folks stood our ground, and did some lopping of our own.  Happy?  Can we go save the city now?"*




"Sit down, friend." The last word a growl, Thurmina thumbs towards a bar stool, and locks eyes on Kali- clearly not at all bothered by the big man.

She raises her voice for all to hear...

"You may as well know- there's been a minor Goblin incursion, nothing to worry about- the Knights Gate saw a little action, and a boat full of the bastards landed at the lower quays, there was a brief episode of... lawlessness. But the City Watch have taken care of things- that said you're safer inside, we don't want citizens getting involved..."

A clamour of voices.

"Listen! A few Goblins- that's all, lthe Guard are checking to make sure the streets are clear, that nothing got missed, we're going to wait here- as long as it takes. We don't want any more casualties, as soon as I get the order- we can all go back about our business."

Thurmina turns to Kali, and grins, "okay?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> _Inspect the bodies?  Ewww... Wait, maybe there's some clues on them!  Let's see if there's really any Red Hand evidence here..._
> Freggo, not paying much attention to the request of the guard lady, wanders over to a few of the downed goblins and begins poking through their belongings, trying not to get any more blood stained than he already was.
> 
> 
> ...




There's no take 10 any more, feel free to roll a Perception check, but just on sight then several of the bodies are wearing insignia- a bloody right hand, only... there's something odd.

[sblock=Skill Checks, for all to read]Perception, or History, or Insight for the win (see above)- don't be afraid to make multiple checks per post- you're in down time, we've had ten minutes with Ah-shahran doing his healing so... feel free to make checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“It all happened quick. We were sitting at our tables, when suddenly the poor fellow near the entrance lost his head. The goblins swarmed in from here and there, laying fire to the house and stabbing people with their rusty blades. I'm glad, that there were enough of us here who could take up arms to fight this threat without delay and even smother the fire in time, or else you might be standing in front of a raging fire now. It hasn't been long, yet. We have just decided, that we should band together against this threat and see where else our help might be needed. I am certain, that the fallen will be treated with the proper respect.”_




"Excellent report, I take it you're the leader of this band..." Thurmina lets the statement hang in the air, it's clear however she's a woamn in a man's world and has perhaps recognised a kindred spirit.

"Look, you seem like the real deal, I'm going to send one of my guys to check in- he'll be ten minutes- if he comes back unscathed then... well, we'll be off- then you can get back to your lives, or even do a little hunting of your own, that okay?" Thurmina offers with a smile.

And then after a minute or so-

"Good job. I mean... well, a good job here- you did well, even you", Thurmina even offers a half-smile for Kali.

[sblock=Next]I'll post again in an hour or so- when the coast will probably be clear, I'm waiting on some skill checks...[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Oh, I have only met these people right here and yet, so we do not actually have a leader, only a common goal,”_ Kyalia corrects.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Oh, I have only met these people right here and yet, so we do not actually have a leader, only a common goal,”_ Kyalia corrects.




"Oh, sorry- still, think about it", Thurmina adds and then wanders over to see what you're looking at, which is the Red Hand insignias on several of the Goblin's.

Thurmina smirks, and you get it- they're on upside down.

"I reckon the Red Hand maybe more of a Red Herring..." Thurmina adds.

And with that the guard Thurmina sent away earlier returns, in short order the good Sgt and her men are ready to leave, she first off cautions you and the other patrons to take care, she thanks you all once again, and again favours Kali with a smile.

"And good luck, make that happy hunting", she adds and leads her men out of the Inn.

Less than second later the men, Sgt. Thurmina and the main doors of the Inn are engulfed in a Fireball- the screaming starts soon after...

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

I'll be back in an hour, with Init rolls for you guys- get ready, it's going to get dirty again. More info to follow.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah-shahran, who has been staring abstractedly into space since his rambling discourse on the original Red Hand, suddenly snaps into focus.  She was an annoying girl, but she didn't deserve that!  More fire?  Sighing, he looks at the others.  I guess we should have headed out while we could have.  But no worries!  The goblins have come to us!  Cackling, he moves toward the doors.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

And as swiftly as it appeared the flame is gone leaving behind the charred bodies of the Fallcrest Guard, and Thurmina alive- but only just...

"Goblins!" Thurmina croaks and then passes out...

Ayella is quickly on the scene, the barmaid has a modicum of medical knowledge- she will keep Sgt. Thurmina alive (don't use your Powers).

You have bigger fish to fry, collectively you head out of the bar to see what you can see...

Which is initially a bunch of ragged ass Goblins armed with a mixture of shortswords and shortbows.

Check the map out below, and what a sight.

However beyond the Goblins is a curious sight: a full-grown Ogre pulling a wagon by a yoke around its waist. The Ogre holds a cask in one hand, a short length of cord or some other material exits the cask- the end of the cord fizzes, it's on fire. The creature has a massive club close to hand on the cart, there seem to be more casks stacked in the back, also close to hand for the Ogre, while a torch is mounted on the cart in reach. 

Riding atop the casks in the back of the wagon are two Hobgoblins armed with bows.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus*
16 Kalimaru
14 Ogre
13 Ah-shahran
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #3
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1
Goblin #2
Goblin #3
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- 

Kalimaru- 

[/sblock]

Magnus and then Kali are up. 

You can start anywhere in the six squares you occupy at present, remember you can also make Monster Knowledge checks as a Free Action.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=3

Good luck & sorry about the low Inits.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Minor correction*









*OOC:*


As I mentioned above, Freggo used a healing surge, so he should be down 1 surge but at full HP.  
I will post Kali's 1st round actions tomorrow morning.  Very glad that hairychin posted the CB file.   Gotta sleep now...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I grant a +2 bonus to initiative for myself as well as everyone else.  So, my initiative should be 2 higher.  I think the bonus was accounted for on the rest of the party.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 9, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As I mentioned above, Freggo used a healing surge, so he should be down 1 surge but at full HP.
> I will post Kali's 1st round actions tomorrow morning.  Very glad that hairychin posted the CB file.   Gotta sleep now...






tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I grant a +2 bonus to initiative for myself as well as everyone else.  So, my initiative should be 2 higher.  I think the bonus was accounted for on the rest of the party.












*OOC:*


I'll sort, apologies...


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Kali dives in swinging*

Kali's eyes widen upon seeing the familiar figures of goblins before him.  But the explosion and the ogre give him enough pause to assume a more cautious stance.  Like the appraising hawk, Kali glides forward, surveying the battlefield.  He pays particular attention to the ogre and the manner in which it is attached to the cart, and marks any weaknesses for future exploit.

But for the time being, the goblins numbers will be one fewer.  Kali circles and dives into the front goblin on the right, chopping mightily with his ax.  But Kalimaru has let his attention wander, and the Goblin sidesteps his clumsy attack, grinning with malice.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor Action: Aspect of the Soaring Hawk for +2 to speed, bonuses vs. cover, and +2 to Perception
Free Action: Perception vs. enemies, particularly ogre and cart
Move Action: Circle to W:14
Standard Action: Charge to Y:13 and MBA vs. Goblin #1 (Knocker)
[/sblock]


----------



## Caim (Jun 10, 2011)

"So they brought an ogre with'em this time." Magnus shield and hammer still in hand moves and charges in.









*OOC:*



Move: X15
Standard: Charge Z14


----------



## tiornys (Jun 10, 2011)

[sblock=Goblin Tactics?]Do the Goblins have the typical immediate reaction ability?  If so, I'd expect it to be used after Kali's attack.  I'm going to assume that, if that was the case, Magnus still charged the same Goblin, and stayed within 2 squares of Kali.  My turn won't change except the basic attack will be given to Magnus, not Kali (so -1 to hit), and Gorm will wind up adjacent to Magnus, nearest the rest of the enemy.[/sblock]

As the besieged goblin ducks and weaves, Ah-shahran stares at the enemy, seemingly lost in thought once again.  In the midst of the action, Kali spots an opening as Magnus's hammer whistles through the air.  Inspired by a brief *wuff*, he seizes his chance to correct his earlier mis-swing.  However, the goblin remains impervious to attacks.  Gorm's slightly glowing presence, a comfort to the two combatants, settles between them and the oncoming goblinoids.

[sblock=Mechanics]Free: Nature check on the enemy side
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at Y14, granting 4 temp HP to Kali.
Standard: Spirit Infusion, granting enhanced melee basic to Kali.
Move --> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at AA14, granting 4 temp HP to Magnus.
Free: mutter relevant knowledge in a rambly fashion, assuming my knowledge check was decent[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/7  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 15
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
(will double-check AP status later) *Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "So they brought an ogre with'em this time." Magnus shield and hammer still in hand moves and charges in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Magnus is first out of the blocks, head down he bullets forward, has to slow a little mid-stride to adjust his helm and see where he's going, and then charges at the nearest Goblin- and swings... and misses.

Magnus issues his challenge, 'don't move a muscle ya slimey wee eejit. I'll getchya nex' time.'

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru*
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #3
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/8
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1
Goblin #2
Goblin #3
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- 

[/sblock]

New Map- next time.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kali's eyes widen upon seeing the familiar figures of goblins before him.  But the explosion and the ogre give him enough pause to assume a more cautious stance.  Like the appraising hawk, Kali glides forward, surveying the battlefield.  He pays particular attention to the ogre and the manner in which it is attached to the cart, and marks any weaknesses for future exploit.
> 
> But for the time being, the goblins numbers will be one fewer.  Kali circles and dives into the front goblin on the right, chopping mightily with his ax.  But Kalimaru has let his attention wander, and the Goblin sidesteps his clumsy attack, grinning with malice.
> 
> ...




Freggo spots that Ogre is not 'attached' to the cart at all, a thick rope has been connected to the two spars, the Ogre merely pushes against the rope to impart forward momemtum- an engagingly simple design.

The Swordmage dances forward and around- the nips in to thrust his longsword at Knocker the Goblin, alas yet another Miss.

Knocker for his part looks mightily worried, he fears Maglubiyet has deserted him- what with two of the bigger folk choosing to attack him... He tries to remember back how he could have perhaps offended his god.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran*
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #3
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/8
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1
Goblin #2
Goblin #3
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Ogre- 

[/sblock]

Map Next time.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kali, not Freggo*









*OOC:*


DM: Remember I'm playing for Kali (in addition to Freggo) until hairychin gets back in a few weeks.  I'll go ahead and correct it here.  Also, not sure if you missed it, but Ah-shahran took his actions, so after those are resolved it's the ogre's turn.







KALI spots that Ogre is not 'attached' to the cart at all, a thick rope has been connected to the two spars, the Ogre merely pushes against the rope to impart forward momemtum- an engagingly simple design.

The SCOUT dances forward and around- the nips in to thrust his AX at Knocker the Goblin, alas yet another Miss.

Knocker for his part looks mightily worried, he fears Maglubiyet has deserted him- what with two of the bigger folk choosing to attack him... He tries to remember back how he could have perhaps offended his god.









*OOC:*


And Kali will take a Free Action to say:






*"Look, the beastly thing is pushing the cart forward with a single rope!  Somebody cut it!"*


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 10, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=Goblin Tactics?]Do the Goblins have the typical immediate reaction ability?  If so, I'd expect it to be used after Kali's attack.  I'm going to assume that, if that was the case, Magnus still charged the same Goblin, and stayed within 2 squares of Kali.  My turn won't change except the basic attack will be given to Magnus, not Kali (so -1 to hit), and Gorm will wind up adjacent to Magnus, nearest the rest of the enemy.[/sblock]
> 
> As the besieged goblin ducks and weaves, Ah-shahran stares at the enemy, seemingly lost in thought once again.  In the midst of the action, Kali spots an opening as Magnus's hammer whistles through the air.  Inspired by a brief *wuff*, he seizes his chance to correct his earlier mis-swing.  However, the goblin remains impervious to attacks.  Gorm's slightly glowing presence, a comfort to the two combatants, settles between them and the oncoming goblinoids.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Goblin Tactics reply- all read]I am going to attempt to continue to play moving in Init order, you can pre-post of course- that would be great but I think me rolling the Init and you guys sticking in order is... well, working. I think the other way de-values Init (and a player or two has stated that they think the same).[/sblock]

Both Kali and Magnus are buoyed by the presence of Gorm- alas Kali's Battleaxe swipe is high wide and handsome, Knocker truly is living a blessed existence, despite his fear that Maglubiyet has abandoned him.

Ah-shahran, begins to ramble-

"Ware the great beast, tis an Ogre, it's Greatclub can deliver injuries severe, it can at times gauge it's strike to perfection- I also fear the fiery kegs it even now clutches, they may be the source for the previous fiery interlude."

And,

"Close upon the Hobbo's, they are experts with their bows- they are also, at times, able to throw off ill-effects quickly."

And, lastly-

"Smash the Goblins, but care they may shuffle away, should you miss your strike- but fear them not for they are the chaff, the great beast is the prize..."

And with that the Ogre gets in to the action-

Ogre- Big Fat Angry Bob

The Ogre drags the cart forward a little way, then- tongue out, aims and pitches a fizzing cask in to the adventurers crowding the door to the Inn.

Alas both Kyalia and Freggo are caught in the flaming inferno as the things explodes on contact with ground creating a fireball like effect.

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Move: with cart AE10.
Standard: Throw cask W21-Kyalia & Freggo both Hit 6 fire damage
Minor: Grab another cask
[/sblock]

The Ogre screams- "I 'it, I 'ard."

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia*
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #3
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/21 Surges 9/8
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/19 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

The Ogre grabs up another cask...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=3

And your enemies fear you not...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Ouch!”_

To avoid further explosions in her vincinity, Kyalia decides it is best to split their little party up a bit, therefore she runs a few meters along the house's wall.

From there, she brings her longbow to bear and targets the closest goblin.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AD-21
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Goblin #3
Standard: Twin Shot on Goblin #3[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Ouch!”_
> 
> To avoid further explosions in her vincinity, Kyalia decides it is best to split their little party up a bit, therefore she runs a few meters along the house's wall.
> 
> ...




Kyalia skitters south a way and then two arrows fly- the first is high and wide, the second is pin-point accurate- Magoo the Goblin suddenly sprouts an arrow from the centre of his chest.

The little creature slumps to the floor dead- first blood for the good guys.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1*
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/21 Surges 9/8
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8
Kyalia 26/19 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

Scales of War #1 Rescue at Rivenroar

Next up the Hobgoblins & Goblins...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Hobgoblin Archer #1 Gogol

Gogol tries his best to mitigate for the sway of the cart... aims along the arrow at Kali... and hits, the arrow ripping in to Kali's right shoulder, almost spinning him around.

Gogol nocks another arrow, while pointing and gesticulating wildly to his compatriot Chigbert.

[sblock=Hogob#1 Combat]
Standard: Longbow- Kali- Hit 12 damage
[/sblock]

Hobgoblin Archer #2 Chigbert

The second Hobgoblin Archer balances on the cart as it jolts forward, steadies his aim- straight for Kali again, and fires- a perfect hit which scores a bloody line across Kali's check and rips a chunk of flesh from his ear.

[sblock=Hogob#2 Combat]
Standard: Longbow (with +2 To Hit from Gogol)- Kali- Crit 15 damage- Bloodied
[/sblock]

Kali staggers, almost down (2 HP left).

Goblin #1 Knocker.

Knocker aims to show Maglubiyet how worthy he is- he spits and curses and slices his shortsword in to Magnus- alas the blade just bounces off the Dwarf's thick armour, Knocker curses some more and vows to show his god he really cares next time.

[sblock=Gob#1 Knocker]
Standard: Shortsword Magnus- Miss.
[/sblock]

Goblin #2 Spangles

Spangles shuffles forwards and lays about Gorm with his Shortsword- alas however to little effect, even though Spangles manages to connect with the great dog the beast seems wholly unaffected.

Spangles looks mighty frustrated and stamps his feet.

[sblock=Gob#2 Spangles]
Move: AB13
Standard: Shortsword Gorm- Hit 4 damage- unaffected.
[/sblock]

Goblin #4 Migsy

Migsy scampers down the road by the Inn, then nocks and arrow and lets it fly from his shortbow- straight at Kali... wide. It;s Migsy's turn to stamp his feet.

[sblock=Gob#4 Migsy]
Move: V8
Standard: Shortbow Kali- Miss.
[/sblock]

Goblin #5 Dandruff

Dandruff scurries for cover and then notches an arrow and lets it fly- straight at Kyalia, a hit- Kyalia takes a glancing shot from the arrow which breaks her skin on her left forearm...

[sblock=Gob#5 Dandruff]
Move: AH15 (Cover)
Standard: Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo*
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/21 Surges 9/8
Kalimaru 25/2 Surges 8/8- Bloodied.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 (4 Temp HP) Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo-

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib/goonalan/Scales+of+War+#1+Rescue+at+Rivenroar/?g2_page=3

Freggo you're up, followed by Viator.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Freggo is Risks His Life and Tries not to Close His Eyes*

*"Time to go to work!"*  Freggo says a little shakily, then charges through the battlefield, dodging past goblins and arrows and grunting allies (yikes, Kali doesn't sound happy!).  He heads straight for the terrifying giant with the cart-ful of exploding death.  _This is what I'm supposed to do... right?  Gotta protect folks?  Zounds that creature is large..._  Realizing that he's going to be putting a target on his back for doing this, he spares a moment to try to remember his fencing lessons and prepares to parry.

Freggo rushes forward, trying not to close his eyes.  He charges one of the archers in the cart, swinging as best he is able, wincing a little bit at getting so perilously close to the looming ogre.  His wild swing gets close to the archer, though Freggo isn't sure if it connects.  He does his best to gather himself for another surprise attack, doesn't seem to have it in him to pull off the double-attack that he'd managed in the inn.  _Drat, perhaps that's a trick I'll need to be more careful to save..._

[sblock]
Free Action: Brawling Warrior Feat to gain +1 to AC until SONT
Move Action: Move to AD:16
Standard Action: Charge to AH:14, MBA against Goblin Archer #1
Action Point: Burning Blade vs. AC of Goblin Archer WAIT CANCEL THAT I DON'T HAVE AN ACTION POINT TO SPEND (which is actually disappointing, I was hoping a missed burning sword would have interesting consequences in that cart...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Time to go to work!"*  Freggo says a little shakily, then charges through the battlefield, dodging past goblins and arrows and grunting allies (yikes, Kali doesn't sound happy!).  He heads straight for the terrifying giant with the cart-ful of exploding death.  _This is what I'm supposed to do... right?  Gotta protect folks?  Zounds that creature is large..._  Realizing that he's going to be putting a target on his back for doing this, he spares a moment to try to remember his fencing lessons and prepares to parry.
> 
> Freggo rushes forward, trying not to close his eyes.  He charges one of the archers in the cart, swinging as best he is able, wincing a little bit at getting so perilously close to the looming ogre.  His wild swing gets close to the archer, though Freggo isn't sure if it connects.  He does his best to gather himself for another surprise attack, doesn't seem to have it in him to pull off the double-attack that he'd managed in the inn.  _Drat, perhaps that's a trick I'll need to be more careful to save..._
> 
> ...




Freggo scampers forward, as arrows fly, eyes on the Ogre- wary. He dodges in and slices hard left with his longsword, alas the Hobgoblin dodges back just in time and his blow manages only to scrape the side of the cart. Freggo's mind whirrs- in the back of the cart sit at least another two or three of the fiery casks- if only he could... then... BOOM! 

Only he better not be standing too close when it all goes up.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #1
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/21 Surges 9/8 +1 AC
Kalimaru 25/2 Surges 8/8- Bloodied.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 (4 Temp HP) Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre
Hobgoblin Archer #1
Hobgoblin Archer #2
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- 

Turn #2

[/sblock]

New map, and Large because it looks lovely.

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Nentir+Inn-+Freggo+in+Action_+Large.jpg.html

Next up Viator, and then in Turn #2- Magnus, Kali and Ah-shahran before the Ogre is back in play.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I believe, Goken100 meant AH11 not AH14, because he wrote "Goblin Archer #1" everywhere in his attacks. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]I believe, Goken100 meant AH11 not AH14, because he wrote "Goblin Archer #1" everywhere in his attacks. [/SBLOCK]




[sblock=OOC]Done, good catch. I realised he wrote in the cart, but then he wrote Goblin and AH14, either way- open to interpretation. Alas he missed the Hobgoblin in the cart however. 

Cheers Goonalan[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]I believe, Goken100 meant AH11 not AH14, because he wrote "Goblin Archer #1" everywhere in his attacks. [/SBLOCK]












*OOC:*


Quite right!  Sorry about the confusion, and thanks for the catch.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 11, 2011)

Bolstered by the swift action of his companions, Viator runs without hesitation towards the cart.  Focussing on the torch mounted in the cart he reaches out with his mind, lifting it up and running the flame over the fuses of the remaining barrels, leaving it hanging in the air over them.

Freggo?!  Get the hell out of there!  Now!!

With a final effort, he smashes into the ogre with his power, shoving it away from his comrade, hopefully dragging the cart away with it.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Double Move =  to AI13
Minor Action = Far Hand on torch (still holding)
Free Action = Forceful Push on Orge - slide to AD9
Free Action = Shout to Freggo
Free Action = Put fingers in ears?! [/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Bolstered by the swift action of his companions, Viator runs without hesitation towards the cart.  Focussing on the torch mounted in the cart he reaches out with his mind, lifting it up and running the flame over the fuses of the remaining barrels, leaving it hanging in the air over them.
> 
> Freggo?!  Get the hell out of there!  Now!!
> 
> ...





BOOM!

The first cask explodes...

Which sets off the second cask...

BOOM!

Which ignites the third and fourth casks which explode simultaneously...

BOOM!

Flinders of broken wood, and pieces of scorched flesh rain down...

[sblock=Explosion Results]
Freggo has taken 9 points of Fire damage, and is now bloodied.
Hobgoblin Archer #2 has taken 30 points of Fire damage, and is now bloodied.
Hobgoblin Archer #1 has taken 42 points of Fire damage, and has seemingly disappeared.
The Ogre has taken 30 points of Fire damage, and is now very angry indeed.
The cart has also vanished- odd that.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus*
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +1 AC
Kalimaru 25/2 Surges 8/8- Bloodied.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 (4 Temp HP) Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 30 damage taken.
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- Dead.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 30 damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- 

Kali-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ar/028+The+Nentir+Inn-+Viator+_+Boom.jpg.html

Magnus, Kali and then Ah-shahran to go, the Ogre follows- and he's not at all happy!

Nice turn Viator- impressive.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Kali's Claws Come Out*

Being battered by his old friends the goblins is more than Kali can take.  He growls ferociously, stooping over to better use his forelimbs while moving.  The glint of light off of his claws shows that they are now fully extended.  *"A little help here?"* Kali growls out toward the shimmering beast Gorm, knowing full well that another hit and he'd be down.

Kali is sure to provide a significant distraction for the goblin Knocker (who seemed to be having an existential crisis), signaling to Magnus with a flick of his eyes that a flanked attack is possible if Magnus wishes to sweep around behind the goblin.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor Action: Razorclaw Shifting for +2 to speed and +1 to AC and Reflex
Free Action: Talk and flick eyes
Other Actions: Will declare after Magnus goes
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


Magnus's turn is not done, just pre-posting the first part.  Will do the rest after Magnus.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 12, 2011)

TSS still not in play- 24 hours have passed.

Magnus

Magnus glances sidewards, and then shuffles forward between the Goblins- unafraid. Knocker looks at Magnus- Magnus points at Kali, then at himself, then at Kali again, and back at himself...

Knocker, the Goblin, scratches her head.

"Yer surrounded..." Magnus adds, spits on his hands- and swings, and misses by a country mile.

Knocker looks at Kali- Kali growls.

Knocker looks at Magnus, the Dwarf looks sheepish and then shrugs- then indicates to Kali, your turn.

[sblock=Magnus Combat]
Move: Shift AA13.
Standard: Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Goblin #1- Miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru*
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #1
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +1 AC
Kalimaru 25/2 Surges 8/8- Bloodied.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 (4 Temp HP) Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 30 damage taken.
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- Dead.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 30 damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #1- Marked (Magnus)
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...enroar/029+The+Nentir+Inn-+What+cart.jpg.html

Kali, and then Ah-shahran... you're up.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kali Swings Away*

Magnus move into position and takes his shot, mssing once again.  *"Time to end this little bugger!"*  Kali swings away!  Well that looked like a hit!  Time to pull back and lick some wounds.  Kali cautiously backs up, trying to blend with the trees at the edge of the clearing.  _Dang, I'm on the wrong side of the tree, so much for being inconspicuous!_

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free Action: Assassin's Shroud on the Ogre
Standard Action: MBA on Goblin #1
Move Action: Assuming Gob #1 is dead, Move to V:14 and make a Stealth Check at -5
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Magnus move into position and takes his shot, mssing once again.  *"Time to end this little bugger!"*  Kali swings away!  Well that looked like a hit!  Time to pull back and lick some wounds.  Kali cautiously backs up, trying to blend with the trees at the edge of the clearing.  _Dang, I'm on the wrong side of the tree, so much for being inconspicuous!_
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Free Action: Assassin's Shroud on the Ogre
> ...




The Goblin cut down, and with his Shroud in place on the Ogre, Kali shuffles back and attempts to hide within the bushes by the well.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran*
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
7 Hobgoblin Archer #2
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +1 AC
Kalimaru 25/2 Surges 8/8- Bloodied.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/36 (4 Temp HP) Surges 13/12
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 30 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 30 damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- 

Ogre-

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

030 The Nentir Inn- Kali hides

Ah-shahran you're up next, then the Ogre gets to play...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 13, 2011)

As Kali backs away from the action, Ah-shahran steps forward and barks out, Hah, you aren't hiding from anyone in there!  Better use those leaves to staunch that cut, and get back to it!  Oddly, the reprimand seems to lift Kali's spirits.

Meanwhile, Gorm bounds across the battlefield to Kyalia's side, then turns and growls at the hobgoblin archer.  As his form thins into mist and fades away, Kyalia finds herself loosing another arrow with deadly force.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 6 squares to Y17, Gorm moves 6 squares to AD20
Minor: Inspiring Word on Kali
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/7  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 15
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
(will double-check AP status later) *Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Note Re: Kali's Razorclaw Shifting*









*OOC:*


DM: I noticed that Freggo's bonus to AC is listed in your status entry.  Just wanted to mention that Kali has +1 to AC and Reflex and +2 to speed until the end of the encounter.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As Kali backs away from the action, Ah-shahran steps forward and barks out, Hah, you aren't hiding from anyone in there!  Better use those leaves to staunch that cut, and get back to it!  Oddly, the reprimand seems to lift Kali's spirits.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gorm bounds across the battlefield to Kyalia's side, then turns and growls at the hobgoblin archer.  As his form thins into mist and fades away, Kyalia finds herself loosing another arrow with deadly force.
> 
> ...




Gorm disappears in to Kyalia and the Elven Ranger lets another arrow fly, the second Hobgoblin, staggering from the wreck of the disintegrated cart, is hit and spun around on the spot, the creature drops- claws briefly at the turf in a forlorn attempt to rise and then expires.

Alas the Ogre is far from death- it roars incoherently, grabs up it's greatclub, and stomps forward to wail on Magnus, the creature makes a few warm up swishes and pokes and then...

"WHUMP"

Magnus concertina's a moment and then seems to shake himself out- another blow like that though...

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Minor: Grab Club
Move: AB10
Standard: Angry Smash (two attack- take best roll) Magnus- Hit 22 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia*
6 Goblin #2
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 (+1 AC)
Kalimaru 25/9 Surges 8/7- Bloodied. (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc)
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 30 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...out+Hobgoblin+and+Ogre+mashes+Magnus.jpg.html

Kyalia's up, and then the pesky Goblins.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia moves closer to the skirmish to get a better look at the mighty ogre, but the elven huntress decides to deal with the lesser foes first and so her arrows fly towards the nearby goblins.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AE14
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Ogre
Standard: Twin Shot (Goblin #2 and then either Goblin #2 again (if still alive) or Goblin #5)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia moves closer to the skirmish to get a better look at the mighty ogre, but the elven huntress decides to deal with the lesser foes first and so her arrows fly towards the nearby goblins.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AE14
> ...




Alas Kyalia's first arrow flies high and wide, her second hits the spot- the Goblin scrabbles trying to reach for the offending missile which has pierced the middle of its back- it cannot reach it.

The Goblin sinks to its knees and then falls forward- dead.

The other Goblins spring into action-

Goblin #4 Migsy

Migsy tries and fails to spot where the hairy man went (Kali), alas he seems to have totally disappeared (Perception check- 2). Migsy sticks his tongue out the corner of his mouth and aims... for Ah-shahran, the one in the dress is bound to be important he figures.

His arrow thunks home and he does a little dance, then scurries for cover.

[sblock=Migsy Combat]
Minor: Quick look around with Perception.
Standard: Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage.
Move: U6
[/sblock]

Goblin #5 Dandruff

Dandruff is feeling a little trapped, he scurries off looking for somewhere else to hide, settled in a bush he readies his shortbow, notches an arrow and let's fly... at Kyalia- alas his aim is off, Dandruff swears and curses and stamps his little feet...

[sblock=Dandruff Combat]
Move: AH20
Standard: Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo*
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 (+1 AC)
Kalimaru 25/9 Surges 8/7- Bloodied. (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc)
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 30 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia). 
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ar/031+The+Nentir+Inn-+The+shoot-out.jpg.html

Next up Freggo, then Viator.

Then we're back around to the start with Magnus, Kali and Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Freggo Is Stupidly Heroic Again*

_At ta ta ta... being a hero isn't easy.  Wow, that ogre is still up, and he packs a wallop!   Better see what I can do about that!_ *"Hey ugly, your friends are gone, time to give up!"*  Freggo concentrates his energy on this sword, and it bursts into a roaring fire, then he swings it with all his might right at the looming tower of destruction.  The ogre lifts one mighty arm to deflect the attack.  *"A hero's blade is not turned so easily!"*  Freggo's blade blasts through the Ogre's guard, gouging deep and burning furiously as it goes.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Move to AD:11
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement
Standard Action: Burning Blade vs. AC of Ogre (All attacks now +3 Fire Damage)
Free Action if Burning Blade misses: Heroic Effort to add 4 to attack for total of 22
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> _At ta ta ta... being a hero isn't easy.  Wow, that ogre is still up, and he packs a wallop!   Better see what I can do about that!_ *"Hey ugly, your friends are gone, time to give up!"*  Freggo concentrates his energy on this sword, and it bursts into a roaring fire, then he swings it with all his might right at the looming tower of destruction.  The ogre lifts one mighty arm to deflect the attack.  *"A hero's blade is not turned so easily!"*  Freggo's blade blasts through the Ogre's guard, gouging deep and burning furiously as it goes.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Move Action: Move to AD:11
> ...




Freggo's blade is, with a Heroic Effort, impossible to turn aside- the Ogre screams and winces as its fiery edge cut and sears the creature, leaving a singed scar deep in the beasts flesh- it has a new foe now.

The Ogre begins to turn, to direct its attention to the slight figure of Freggo...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/9 Surges 8/7- Bloodied. (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc)
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 46 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia). Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- 

Turn #3

Magnus- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

032 The Nentir Inn- Freggo's Burning Blade

Alas the great beast is not even bloodied.

Viator up next.

Magnus, Kali and Ah-shahran to follow.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 13, 2011)

Flinching at the dwarf's pain, Viator repositions himself around the corner of the building, out of the bush goblin's sight.  Then he concentrates on the hulk of an enemy.  

Trying to teleport the brute, ripping him in the process, proves too much of an effort.  Sweating, he collects himself, hoping his team mates have more luck.

[sblock=Combat Actions]Free = Wince
Move = shift to AJ13
Standard = Dimensional Scramble AB10 - Ogre, miss
Minor = Sweat and curse[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 25/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Flinching at the dwarf's pain, Viator repositions himself around the corner of the building, out of the bush goblin's sight.  Then he concentrates on the hulk of an enemy.
> 
> Trying to teleport the brute, ripping him in the process, proves too much of an effort.  Sweating, he collects himself, hoping his team mates have more luck.
> 
> ...




Viator slips away behind the building, his powers alas are no match for the Ogre's fortitude- the beast, even wounded, has the constitution of an ox...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus*
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/9 Surges 8/7- Bloodied. (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc)
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 46 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia). Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, Viator only moved one square.

Next up- Magnus, Kali and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Kali Sneaks and Springs*

Kali throws yet another layer of shadow energy on the ogre.  He then slinks back further into the bushes, insuring that the ogre in particular does not mark him.  From the safety of the bush, he takes a moment to catch his breath and collect himself.  _Ah, that's better.  Time to hit hard!_  Kali leaps into motion, a blur too fast for any to register he had left the bushes until he'd already delivered his hit.  Kali puts everything he has into the hit, and is confident that he slipped under the hulking behemoth's guard.  He swings around quickly for a second attack but the second one is batted aside.  Kali uses the momentum to dart back a couple steps, out of range of the fiend's massive club.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free Action: Assassin's Shroud #2 on ogre
Move Action: Move to U:14 Stealthily
Standard Action: Second Wind, spending 1 surge to gain 6 HP and gain +2 to defenses until start of next turn.
Minor Action: Aspect of Cunning (half damage on Kali's turn and shift 2 on a miss)
Free Action: Activate Assassin's Shrouds
Action Point: Charge to AA:10 against ogre
Free Action: Power Strike (if hits)
Free Action: Dual Weapon Attack with flank vs. AC of ogre (if hits)
Free Action: Aspect of Cunning to shift 2 squares away to Y:12 (if 2nd attack misses)
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 I know that the stealth was completely unnecessary because Freggo was providing a flank, but it was much cooler this way.


----------



## Caim (Jun 14, 2011)

"Ate let me get another swing at ya big boy." Magnus moves into place.









*OOC:*



Move: AA12
Standard: Use Reaping Strikes


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 14, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Ate let me get another swing at ya big boy." Magnus moves into place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Here's some shameless table talk!  Flanking an enemy is a great way for a team to work together and gain combat advantage, granting a +2 to hit.  If Magnus had moved to Z:12 and then AA:11, he would have flanked the ogre without prompting any opportunity attacks.  Then both he and Freggo would have +2 to attack. Something to keep in mind in the future.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 14, 2011)

Terrible Swift Sword said:


> "Ate let me get another swing at ya big boy." Magnus moves into place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali shouts at Magnus, points out a better place for him to deliver his attack... reluctantly the surly Dwarf shuffles in to position, and swings- catching the beast on the thigh. The creature staggers for a moment before turning back, all of its attention now on Magnus.

The Ogre, although bruised and battered shows no signs of slowing.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru*
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/9 Surges 8/7- Bloodied. (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc)
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 54 damage taken. Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Quarry (Kyalia). Marked (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- after Kali's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 14, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kali throws yet another layer of shadow energy on the ogre.  He then slinks back further into the bushes, insuring that the ogre in particular does not mark him.  From the safety of the bush, he takes a moment to catch his breath and collect himself.  _Ah, that's better.  Time to hit hard!_  Kali leaps into motion, a blur too fast for any to register he had left the bushes until he'd already delivered his hit.  Kali puts everything he has into the hit, and is confident that he slipped under the hulking behemoth's guard.  He swings around quickly for a second attack but the second one is batted aside.  Kali uses the momentum to dart back a couple steps, out of range of the fiend's massive club.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Free Action: Assassin's Shroud #2 on ogre
> ...




Kali bursts from the bushes and rushes at the Ogre, taking the beast completely by surprise. The beastman's battleaxe rips through the Ogre's defences, almost severing the creature's left hand at the wrist and digging in to it's gut.

The Ogre yowls and pulls back, just in time as Kali's hand axe cuts the air where it once stood- Kali quickly dances away.

The Ogre is in a fury, it's bleeding profusely and beginning to puff and blow- a mixture of exhaustion and fear, it may have met its match.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran*
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/18 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 77 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- 

Ogre- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

033 The Nentir Inn- Ogre-kill

Ah-shahran is up next, followed by the Ogre- who's not looking that healthy, still a way to go but...


----------



## tiornys (Jun 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, I guess I'll go with handing out temp HP and being ready for major healing next round.







Ah-shahran squints at the ogre.  Scratching the stubble on his chin, he mutters, By Pelor, that thing's huge! before cackling madly.  Get in there, Gorm!

Magnus feels energized as a wave of spirit energy washes over him, impelling his hammer into the ogre's side.  Gorm rematerializes next to Freggo and crouches, his low growl lending courage to the aspiring hero.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at Z12, granting 4 temp HP to Magnus.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Magnus, enhanced MBA vs. the Ogre.
Move --> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at AC12, granting 4 temp HP to Freggo.[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/7  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 15
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
(will double-check AP status later) *Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kyalia*









*OOC:*


Assuming, the ogre focuses on the nearby warriors, here's Kyalia's action already, so you can continue with the goblins right away (hopefully I will relieve you of that burden, though ).








Kyalia is torn between helping her allies with the big brute or dealing with the remaining goblins. Seeing how pretty much everyone's focused on the ogre, she decides to go after the two other foes for now. Retreating towards Ah-shahran, the huntress raises her bow and two arrows are released.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AA16
Standard: Twin Shot on both goblins[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Well, I guess I'll go with handing out temp HP and being ready for major healing next round.
> ...




Magnus and Freggo are buoyed by the appearance of Gorm, alas Magnus' warhammer strike against the Ogre is high and wide, the creature although bloodied and battered still has the good sense to avoid the Dwarf's half-hearted blow.

And is very much in the mood to retaliate, the Ogre attempts to steady itself... braced for a big hit on the Dwarf.

"Hur...Hur." The Ogre guffaws through the pain and makes a couple of practice swings, certain he's going to brain the Dwarf.

Then smashes his greatclub down on Magnus, and if it wasn't for those temporary hit points then magnus would be down in the dirt.

The Ogre, with no better ideas prepares to do it all again- although now slightly concerned that Magnus has not seen fit to die just yet.

[sblock=Ogre Combat]
Free: Recharge Angry Smash- 6 Needed= 6.
Standard: Angry Smash Magnus Hit 21 damage- Magnus bloodied (on 1 HP)
[/sblock]

Magnus totters a little and does his best to stay on his feet.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia*
6 Goblin #4
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/15 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/1 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 77 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow after Kyalia and the Goblin/s.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Assuming, the ogre focuses on the nearby warriors, here's Kyalia's action already, so you can continue with the goblins right away (hopefully I will relieve you of that burden, though ).
> ...




Kyalia's first arrow finds its target, Migsy the Goblin flops forward out of the bushes- dead as a doornail. Alas the next two shots manage only to frighten Dandruff, who skitters deeper in to the undergrowth.

Then readies his bow- bloody Elf, he thinks- it's a good job he's an excellent shot, he'll show the tree-hugger how it's done.

Kyalia is struck on her arm, only a graze but enough to bloody the Elf, she curses and looks to the Goblin- who has gone! Disappeared from sight!

[SBLOCK=Goblin #5 Combat]
Standard: Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.
Move: Shift AI20 Stealth '20'
[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo*
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/1 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 77 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD.
Goblin #5

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AA16. Twin Strike Goblin #4 Hit- Dead & Goblin #5- Miss- Elven Accuracy- Miss.

Goblin #5- Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Shift AI20 and Stealth (Hide) 22

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ar/034+The+Nentir+Inn-+Hidden+Goblin.jpg.html

Freggo is up next, followed by Viator.

Then round to the beginning again for Magnus, Kali and Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Freggo is concerned*

Freggo cringes as the brave dwarf is battered by the mammoth onslaught.  _I'll bide my time, and make sure to get the beast's attention before it attacks again._









*OOC:*


Freggo delays until after Magnus' turn.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 16, 2011)

Viator pops his head around the corner,trying to spot the goblin in the bushes. 

The power throbs too strongly, however, clouding his vision so he unleashes on the ogre. He whips his head around too quickly though and he stumbles. 

Focus, damn it, focus!

His left eye twitches. 

[sblock=Combat Actions]Minor = Perception to spot Goblin
Standard = Dimensional Scramble on Ogre
Free = scream at dice roller
[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
HP: 25/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 16, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator pops his head around the corner,trying to spot the goblin in the bushes.
> 
> The power throbs too strongly, however, clouding his vision so he unleashes on the ogre. He whips his head around too quickly though and he stumbles.
> 
> ...




Viator looks out of sorts, wobbly even on his feet, he clutches at his head, unable to focus his powers...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus*
Freggo
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/1 Surges 13/12- Bloodied.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 77 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD.
Goblin #5- Hidden.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AA16. Twin Strike Goblin #4 Hit- Dead & Goblin #5- Miss- Elven Accuracy- Miss.

Goblin #5- Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Shift AI20 and Stealth (Hide) 22

Freggo- Delay till after Magnus.

Viator- Perception spot Goblin #5- Fail. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #4

Magnus-

Freggo-

Kali-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Magnus, followed by Freggo, then Kali and Ah-shahran.

No new map- no one has moved much (at all).


----------



## tiornys (Jun 16, 2011)

Suddenly, Ah-shahran loses his vaguely abstracted look.  His eyes are intent, focused, and almost scary.  In an incisive, commanding voice that sounds nothing like his usual rambling or mad badgering, he snaps out Take that thing down!  Focus your efforts and hold nothing back.  We can't keep taking hits like that!


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

Magnus

Magnus sucks up the hurt- "Ya don't scare me- is that all ya got?" The Dwarf seems to grow a little in stature, certainly he moves easier as his cuts and bruises are momentarily forgotten.

Magnus hefts his warhammer once more and attacks the Ogre with a series of parries, thrusts, feints and strikes- and hits, although only a glancing blow- however well-aimed.

Magnus smashes the Ogre on its left foot, leaving the beast hobbling- almost unable to move.

"Phut!" Magnus spits on the beast, "come on then..." he declares, and then looks pleadingly at Ah-shahran for any help he can give.


[sblock=Magnus Combat]
Minor: Second Wind
Standard: Steel Serpent Strike with CA vs Ogre- 7 damage & Slowed & can't Shift.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
Freggo*
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/10 Surges 13/11- Bloodied. +2 All defences.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 84 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked & Slowed & can't Shift (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD.
Goblin #5- Hidden.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AA16. Twin Strike Goblin #4 Hit- Dead & Goblin #5- Miss- Elven Accuracy- Miss.

Goblin #5- Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Shift AI20 and Stealth (Hide) 22

Freggo- Delay till after Magnus.

Viator- Perception spot Goblin #5- Fail. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #4

Magnus- Second Wind. Steel Serpent Strike CA Ogre- Hit 7 damage (still Bloodied) & Slowed & can't Shift- Marked.

Freggo-

Kali-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nus+says+the+Ogre+is+going+no+where_.jpg.html

Next up Freggo, then Kali, then Ah-shahran... followed by the Ogre.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Freggo hesitates*

_Should I defend and get the things attention, or hit as hard as I can?  Dang, I guess I'd better wait to see if Ah-shahran has a trick to get Magnus patched up first._








*OOC:*


Freggo will delay until after Ah-shahran.  He was going to use second wind and mark the ogre, but now that Magnus has done so, it might be better to try to do some damage.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kali darts in... and out*

Kali charges in next to Magnus, hitting as best he can.  Frustrated with another botched swing, he dances back out of reach again.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard Action: Charge to AA10 vs. Ogre with flank from Freggo
Free Action: Aspect of Cunning Fox to shift 2 to previous position after miss
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kali charges in next to Magnus, hitting as best he can.  Frustrated with another botched swing, he dances back out of reach again.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Standard Action: Charge to AA10 vs. Ogre with flank from Freggo
> ...




Kali scurries back out of the Ogre's range, the beast is hurt bad but still up and swinging.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran*
Freggo 
14 Ogre
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/12 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/10 Surges 13/11- Bloodied. +2 All defences.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 84 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Marked & Slowed & can't Shift (Magnus).
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD.
Goblin #5- Hidden.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AA16. Twin Strike Goblin #4 Hit- Dead & Goblin #5- Miss- Elven Accuracy- Miss.

Goblin #5- Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Shift AI20 and Stealth (Hide) 22

Freggo- Delay till after Ah-shahran.

Viator- Perception spot Goblin #5- Fail. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #4

Magnus- Second Wind. Steel Serpent Strike CA Ogre- Hit 7 damage (still Bloodied) & Slowed & can't Shift- Marked.

Kali- Charge Ogre- Miss & Aspect of Fox Cunning- Shift Y12

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed Kali returns to same square.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah-shahran circles the battle, murmuring, Spirits of life, aid these warriors.  Almost faster than the eye can follow, a wave of light green energy seems to rise from the ground at Ah-shahran's feet, then lances forward to mantle Magnus for a brief instant before sinking into him, while a smaller pulse jumps from Gorm to Freggo.  It is suddenly crystal clear that Ah-shahran has been controlling Gorm, who barks once at Ah-shahran's gesture as his form fades into Freggo, granting his sword arm a burst of energy that translates into a vicious swing at the Ogre.  Ah-shahran watches the attack intently, weighing his next move.

As Freggo strikes cleanly, searing another wound into the Ogre's flesh, Ah-shahran raises his hands, palms forward.  A ghostly image of Gorm leaps forward, splitting into duplicates that charge the Ogre, leaping at the monster, sending jolting waves of energy as they disappear into its form.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: walk to AD16, no movement for Gorm.
Minor: Healing Spirit on Magnus, splash healing for Freggo.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
Action Point: pending the result of Spirit Infusion--Twin Panthers on the Ogre (reflavored somewhat) (sorry about the reversal of attack and damage rolls, tried using the Favorites feature and ran into a bug)
Free Action: (if needed) Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes to aid Twin Panthers attacks, used on the first attack to miss.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/7  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 15
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, ??Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes??, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran circles the battle, murmuring, Spirits of life, aid these warriors.  Almost faster than the eye can follow, a wave of light green energy seems to rise from the ground at Ah-shahran's feet, then lances forward to mantle Magnus for a brief instant before sinking into him, while a smaller pulse jumps from Gorm to Freggo.  It is suddenly crystal clear that Ah-shahran has been controlling Gorm, who barks once at Ah-shahran's gesture as his form fades into Freggo, granting his sword arm a burst of energy that translates into a vicious swing at the Ogre.  Ah-shahran watches the attack intently, weighing his next move.
> 
> As Freggo strikes cleanly, searing another wound into the Ogre's flesh, Ah-shahran raises his hands, palms forward.  A ghostly image of Gorm leaps forward, splitting into duplicates that charge the Ogre, leaping at the monster, sending jolting waves of energy as they disappear into its form.
> 
> ...




Magnus and Freggo are buoyed by Ah-shahran's healing powers... the later kicks in to action and delivers a slicing blow which rips through the Ogre's armour and scores a terrible burning wound on the beasts back.

Following on two spirit panthers appear and launch themselves at the Ogre, the beast is at last brought down, the large cats tear at the Ogre and inflict a myriad wounds. In the last moments the creature paws at the spirit panthers, a futile attempt to get them off of him- his hands sink through the spectral monsters and he is sent to the floor still thrashing and bemoaning his end- the Ogre's struggles soon cease.

The Ogre is dead.

[sblock=Ah-shahran]Didn't need 'Memory of a Thousand Lives'.[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #2 The Firestarter

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Magnus
16 Kalimaru
15 Ah-shahran
Freggo* 
10 Kyalia
6 Goblin #5
5 Freggo
3 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8 +3 Fire damage all attacks
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 (+1 AC/Ref +2 Speed- Enc). +2 All defences. Aspect of Cunning.
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/19 Surges 13/10- Bloodied. +2 All defences.
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

Monsters

Ogre- 118 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #1- 42 damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin Archer #2- 40 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- DEAD.
Goblin #2- DEAD.
Goblin #3- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD.
Goblin #5- Hidden.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Magnus- Move X17. Charge Goblin #1- Miss & Marked.

Kalimaru- Aspect of the Soaring Hawk (Speed +2 Perc +2). Perception Ogre. Move W14. Charge Goblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Nature check Goblins (new info). Call Spirit Companion X14- 4 Temp HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kali- MBA Goblin #1- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion AA14- 4 Temp HP Magnus.

Ogre- Move with cart AE10. Throw cask W21- Kyalia and Freggo- Hit both 6 Fire damage. Grab up another cask.

Kyalia- Move AD21. Quarry Goblin #3. Twin Strike Goblin #3- Miss & Hit for 2 HP damage- dead.

Hob#1- Longbow Kali- Hit 12 damage. Reload.

Hob#2- Longbow Kali- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gob #1- Shortsword Magnus- Miss

Gob#2- Move AB13. Shortsword Gorm- Hit- no effect.

Gob#4- Move V8. Shortbow Kali- Miss

Gob#5- Move AH15 (Cover). Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage.

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Move AD16. Charge Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Viator- Double Move AI13. Far Hand Torch to Fire casks. Forceful Push- Ogre to AD9, with cart. Casks Explode!! Freggo 9 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #2 30 Fire damage- Bloodied & Hobgob #1 42 Fire damage- Dead & Ogre  30 Fire damage.

Turn #2

Magnus- Shift AA13. Reaping Strike Combat Advantage Knocker- Miss & Marked.

Kali- Razorclaw Shifting. Shroud Ogre. Battleaxe Goblin #1- Hit 8 damage Dead. Move (Stealth 9) V14.

Ah-shahran- Move Y17- Gorm AD20. Inspiring Word +1 HP Kali. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Dead.

Ogre- Grab greatclub. Move AB10. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 22 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AE14. Hunter's Quarry Ogre. Twin Shot Goblin #2 Miss & Hit- Dead.

Goblin #4- Perception check. Shortbow Ah-shahran- Hit 4 damage. Move U6.

Goblin #5- Move AH20. Shortbow Kyalia- Miss.

Freggo- Move AD11. Aegis of Ensnarement Ogre. Burning Blade with Heroic Effort Ogre- Hit 18 damage.

Viator- Shift AJ13. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #3

Magnus- Move AA11. Reaping Strike Ogre- Hit 8 damage & Marked.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Ogre (2). Move U15 Stealthy- Success. Second Wind +2 Defences. Aspect of Cunning- Half damage. Activate Assassin's Shrouds. Charge with Power Strike Ogre- Hit 23 damage- Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Ogre- Miss & Shift to Y12.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion Gorm Z12- 4 Temp HP Magnus. Spirit Infusion Magnus Warhammer Ogre- Miss & Marked. Summon Spirit Companion Gorm AC12- 4 Temp HP Freggo. 

Ogre- Recharge Angry Smash- Success. Angry Smash Magnus- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move AA16. Twin Strike Goblin #4 Hit- Dead & Goblin #5- Miss- Elven Accuracy- Miss.

Goblin #5- Shortbow Kyalia- Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Shift AI20 and Stealth (Hide) 22

Freggo- Delay till after Ah-shahran.

Viator- Perception spot Goblin #5- Fail. Dimensional Scramble Ogre- Miss.

Turn #4

Magnus- Second Wind. Steel Serpent Strike CA Ogre- Hit 7 damage (still Bloodied) & Slowed & can't Shift- Marked.

Kali- Charge Ogre- Miss & Aspect of Fox Cunning- Shift Y12

Ah-shahran- Move AD16. Healing Spirit Magnus- Surge & Freggo 4 HP.  Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ogre- Hit 14 damage- Ogre still Bloodied. Action Point. Twin Panthers Ogre- Hit & Hit 20 damage- Dead.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

The last Goblin, hidden from sight, gulps and calculates a path to freedom... maybe.

New Map- 

036 The Nentir Inn- The Ogre is down.

Freggo then Kyalia to play- then the last Goblin attempts its break for freedom.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Freggo contemplates and beats about the bush*

Freggo watches as the ogre is brought down through his teamwork with the deva and his ghostly animals.  He couldn't help but feel sorry for it.  _Sorry for killing an ogre?  Odd... maybe this is part of being a hero too..._  Shaking off his reverie, Freggo sets off to locate the goblin who'd jumped into the bush.  *"I know you're in here somewhere.  Surrender now and you may yet live... ouch!  So there you are!  Do you yield?"*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Move to AG:17
Standard as Move: Move through each space in bush, ending at AH:20 and attempting to move into AI:20, causing goblin to no longer be hidden from Freggo
Free Action: Let everyone know Freggo found the goblin and in which square - Now they can target the correct square, though he is still hidden from them.
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement on Goblin
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia lets out a sight of relief as the ogre drops to the ground. That was one massive problem solved for the time being. The elf then heads back towards where the last combatant is hiding, keeping her bow at the ready.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AG17
Minor: Perception to find the Goblin
Standard: Ready Twin Strike against the Goblin, if he does not surrender but rather flees or fights instead.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches as the ogre is brought down through his teamwork with the deva and his ghostly animals.  He couldn't help but feel sorry for it.  _Sorry for killing an ogre?  Odd... maybe this is part of being a hero too..._  Shaking off his reverie, Freggo sets off to locate the goblin who'd jumped into the bush.  *"I know you're in here somewhere.  Surrender now and you may yet live... ouch!  So there you are!  Do you yield?"*
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Move Action: Move to AG:17
> ...






Thanee said:


> Kyalia lets out a sight of relief as the ogre drops to the ground. That was one massive problem solved for the time being. The elf then heads back towards where the last combatant is hiding, keeping her bow at the ready.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to AG17
> ...




With Freggo beating his way through the undergrowth and Kyalia waiting on with her longbow ready to attack... the Goblin has little or no chance of escape, and yet...

THUNK!

And that's the last of them...

All of the enemies are dead, the sounds of violence come to an end, you stand and listen, in the half light- evening is closing fast. The city is quiet again, the patrons of the bar are peering out- marveling at the size of the defeated Ogre, sneering at the fallen Goblinoids.

All is well with the world, or at least the small corner of the Nentir Vale called Fallcrest.

Minutes later a second contingent of the Watch are at the Nentir Inn, patching up the injured, Sgt. Thurmina you note is already on her feet, although her equipment is blackened and her skin in places burnt and singed.

There's a lot of activity, patrons heading home from the Inn to check on their loved ones- likewise loved ones from the city arriving to check on those at the Inn. Amidst it all you are thanked, patted, grabbed, hugged, kissed and otherwise made to feel like you are the heroes of the hour- which is as it should be, you are after all the heroes of the hour.

Drinks are bought for you, food is brought out- some semblance of normality returns- stories are told of Goblins on the streets of the city (no other Ogres mind), attacks on Watch buildings, minor fires, and casualties... and deaths.

Fallcrest however remains safe, in places the goblins caused havoc for a while, but for the most part the city, and the Watch fought back- and the fillthy humanoids fled, or else were slaughtered...

In the swirl and the bustle a well dressed man arrives at the Inn, a myriad fingers point from him to you, and he approaches.

Those of you who are citizens of the city recognise the fellow-

Council-member Eoffram Troyas is a high ranking member of the Fallcrest city council. He's known to be less prone to the traditional means of accomplishing important tasks. In a short time, he has established a reputation as an outspoken, and sometimes combative, public figure. A half-elf, he has shown little of his race’s good-natured tendency toward patience.

One of Troyas’s most recent controversial remarks was that he intended to use adventurers to aid in cutting down on recent bandit attacks in the Nentir Vale. Other members of the council—despite the city’s history and survival thanks to the efforts of adventurers—are dubious, but willing to give Council-member Troyas’s policy a chance—to fail. 

Word has obviously reached Council-member Troyas of your actions. The assaults upon the city proper are a fresh outrage, especially to a man who lost many members of his family to the Red Hand’s assault more than a century ago. Troyas doesn’t have blind faith in adventurers, however, and clearly wants to meet you for himself.

As Council-member Eoffram Troyas greets you solemnly, he makes eye contact with each of you in turn. “I am considering something, and I wished to speak to you about it in person.”

“I am looking to hire a group of adventurers, such as yourselves. Many people have spoken highly of your actions during the attack on the city- I came here straight away to see what sort of people you are.”

“If you are interested in a little, ahem- 'action', then answer me, each of you, and truthfully so- why did you take up arms against the brutes that attacked our fair city? Do you fight for a cause, for money, for fame, or for something else?”

[sblock=Skill Challenges]

This is a Skill Challenge- in future I will probably not tell you when you are in a skill challenge, merely prompt role-play and ask for associated skill checks- but as this is our first time together. The Council-member it seems has a job, you need to convince him that you are the right people for the job- before you have even heard the task... 

This skill challenge requires that you use your social skills, it suggests the following- Diplomacy, Insight and History; in future I may or may not tell you what skills are required to be employed, most likely not. That said for all skill challenges, providing you can make your case, then all skills are acceptable, for instance perhaps for one of the more physical members of your group feel that actions speak louder than words. So bench-pressing a table full of halflings (while they eat their dinner), with an Athletics check for good measure, would suffice in this instance to impress Troyas.

I'll say it again, it is your job to convince me that the skill you are employing can be applied to the challenge, and do not hesitate- write up your role-play, state what you are doing, and attach your roll- be confident.

Generally I play skill challenges like combat, although without the initiative order, everyone should contribute something each round, I realise some players are ill-equipped for skill use but you need to remember- if you can convince me that the skill can be used then it's acceptable. If you really can't think of anyway to make your skills fit then 'aid another' with a check- remember there's no order each turn but everyone must make an attempt to do something. Lastly you may be able to find ways to employ your powers, or feats, or racial characteristics in place of a skill check, be creative.

To recap, we play in turns- everyone gets a go, no exceptions.

Obviously you succeed at a skill challenge by garnering successes with your skill checks- you do not know what you have to roll to get a success, however I will make you aware of the situation moment-by-moment, mainly through the continued role-play, but also overtly in some cases. Likewise I will tell you when a dice roll is bad, and probably prompt you to make up the score with 'aid another' checks. Hopefully this will become obvious in game. Note good role-playing can gain you up to an additional +3 on your roll- it's a role-playing game after all.

A turn, in which all PCs contribute, is self-contained. Once all of the PCs have contributed then that turn is ended and successes and failures are calculated, my point is you cannot recover a failed check by continuing to 'aid another' on the next turn.

That said you can employ Action Points to erase mistakes and effectively take a new roll, the new roll stands however, and cannot be altered again, although it can be 'aided' by other players.

Finally, skill challenges require X successes before Y failures, I will not tell you the values of either X or Y, I will however attempt through role-play to indicate your status, as regards the ongoing skill challenge, hopefully again, you will be able to spot the signs.
[/sblock]

In the aftermath of the second fight you each receive 129 (which should put you on 259 XP each), you also get an Action Point. Feel free to spend Healing Surges or else beg Ah-shahran for Healing- this happens in the background, between the Ogre being killed and Eoffram Troyas arriving. Likewise if you have other questions then feel free to ask them...

But for now- Eoffram is waiting your replies.

[sblock=HP & Conditions]

Ah-shahran 30/26 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/8 
Kalimaru 25/15 Surges 8/6 
Kyalia 26/11 Surges 8/8- Bloodied
Magnus 38/19 Surges 13/10- Bloodied. 
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

037 The Nentir Inn- Eoffram Troyas

And good luck...


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Freggo hears the call to adventure but doesn't call it that*

Freggo is a little dizzy at the whirlwind of activity.  He isn't really sure what to do with himself throughout all of the celebrating and mending of wounds.  He does have the presence of mind to shake the hand of each of his new friends and comrades at arms, thanking them for standing together and praising their teamwork.

When the council member approaches them with his questions, Freggo steps forward before he can stop himself.

*"You're looking for a group of adventurers?  I cannot say that I have known many people like that, but I cannot imagine that I would enjoy the company of such.  People who seek out danger, violence, and challenge because they enjoy it and wish to live that way of life... well that's not me.  We here today, we had a bit of an adventure, but we did not seek it out.  

No, it was fate that brought us this "adventure" today.  We had the training, the ability, and most of all the courage and will to do what needed doing.  We defeated the terrifying assault of monsters on the innocent folk of this town because someone had to do it.  And we did it because of who we are.  Today, we were heroes.

For myself, I have wondered if the hero's way was my destiny.  Today I have found that I am capable, and it is a good feeling.  But it is not all glory and delight.  And that too is a good thing.  I can now say proudly, in the darkness of my own self, that I am no seeker of violence for its own sake.  No, I am no adventurer.  I am a hero.  And if you have a problem that a hero can help with, I stand ready."*

In the wake of his speech, Freggos eyes blaze with passion and he stands proud.  Then he remembers himself and who he is talking to, and looks a bit sheepish.  He quickly jumps in again before anyone can react to his brash speech.

*"Ah, haha, I beg your pardon for getting a bit fired up there.  I meant no insult.  You see, you reminded me of a group of bandits that I have been told of who fashioned themselves as adventurers.  Captain Cully was their leader, and their only goal was profit was to enrich themselves, often at the expense of others.  They romanticized their lifestyle to be like that of bandit heroes of myth.  But they were no heroes, not like Prince Lir.  He was a hero because he served the greater good, and not just for himself.  In the end, he did the most heroic thing of all... he let his true love go so that the world could see magic restored.  So, ah, that is what I thinking of.  I would much rather be the latter than the former you see.  Freggo, a foolish young hero, at your service."* 

Freggo bows to the council member and sits down to let his friends say their piece.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Freggo spends 2 healing surges to get back to full
Action: Diploacy Check about Heroism
Supplemental: Can I use Heroic Effort to add +4, even though its not an attack or saving throw?  Seems appropriate. 
Action Point: History Check to support his speech with an historical anecdote
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is a little dizzy at the whirlwind of activity.  He isn't really sure what to do with himself throughout all of the celebrating and mending of wounds.  He does have the presence of mind to shake the hand of each of his new friends and comrades at arms, thanking them for standing together and praising their teamwork.
> 
> When the council member approaches them with his questions, Freggo steps forward before he can stop himself.
> 
> ...




Eoffram's grin is a mile wide- "This is the kind of thing...", he slaps Freggo on the back- hard enough almost to dislodge teeth.

"That's what I wanted to hear, clearly you must be the leader of this intrepid bunch... I'm so glad you were here, how the people would have suffered if it wasn't for the intervention of heroes such as yourselves."

Eoffram shouts to the bar staff- glasses are charged, and duly sunk- a salute to you.

"And you, you others do you fight for Fallcrest, or at your leaders behest...", Eoffram nods at a furiously blushing Freggo, "or was it the thrill of it all- are you danger seekers that delight in the kill? Speak now, or else show us your worth."

[Sblock=Skill Challenge- Impressing Eoffram]
By rights Freggo's efforts should be two successes (in my world- and with his Heroic Effort) but for now- one success, no failures... we press on. Delight Eoffram and the crowd people.[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kali makes an entrance*

Kalimaru keeps a low profile throughout the aftermath of the battle.  Then the puffed up leader-guy shows up wanting to test them or something.  And he thinks they're some sort of traveling troop with a leader and everything, hah!  Kali smirks and decides to set this council-guy straight.

Keeping to the shadows and moving with the flow of the crowd, Kali rears suddenly beside the council-member and slams his hand on a table.  *"He's not my leader!  I just met him today, though he knows his way around a sword I suppose.  And you're not my leader either, to go demanding anything from me."*

Kali grunts in satisfaction at putting the man in his place.  *"As you can see I could have ducked away and not gotten involved.  But I don't much like to see folks get pushed around.  And I happen to know a thing or two about goblins."*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Kali spends 1 healing surge
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 18, 2011)

As the ogre and goblin fall, Ah-shahran seems to sway for a moment, then slumps slightly into his normal posture, and looks vaguely around at the group.  The bigger they are, right?  He cackles, then reaches down to scratch Gorm's ears as the spiritual dog materializes next to him.  Guess it's time to clean things up.

[sblock=OOC, Healing stuff]Is it all right to establish a general rule that, in cases where we don't have time pressure (and can therefore take multiple short rests), each surge spent has a d6 attached to it that can either go to the person spending the surge (via Inspiring Word), or to any other party member besides myself (via Healing Spirit)?  That would allow people to simply roll some d6's when they spend surges, without needing tedious back-and-forth with myself.

If that's all right, Freggo has a couple of d6's to distribute, which I think are best served going to Kali.

Skill challenge post to follow after I think things through; I wanted to get this bit of post combat RP in first.

Also, I'm spending a surge.  I'll just roll 3d6 surgeless healing for Kali.  edit: actually, since those first two rolls fully heal Kali, can the last 4 HP go to Magnus?[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/6  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah-shahran stands, and clears his throat.  Well sir, as those who have been around the Vale know, this is hardly the first time we've been invaded by goblinoids.  And I know better than most!  I fought those bastards the last time!  I mean, not in this lifetime, I was a pikeman... no, an archer....  Ah-shahran gives a quick shake of his head.  And bedamned if I'm just going to sit here while this town gets invaded!  Again.  I mean, have you seen what happens when a town gets overrun, and they come swarming over the walls, and....  Another shake.  Bedamned I say!  So me and my dog here, (Gorm materializing as he speaks) we took a stand.  And I'll be fighting these bastards whether you hire me or not!  Looking around at his newfound companions, he adds, This is a good bunch though.  I'll probably stick with them.  Someone has to keep these kids out of trouble!  Cackling, Ah-shahran sits back down, scratching Gorm's ears.

[sblock=Mechanics]Ah-shahran is using History to add some relevant details to his mumblings about what happened the last time the vale was invaded.  In character, he actually is accessing his latent memories, and he actually did live multiple lifetimes during the previous invasion.  The check represents how well he's accessing those memories.

Also as a side note, I don't know how obviously Deva show signs of age, but Ah-shahran is, physically, not very old.  His mannerisms on the other hand....[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> “If you are interested in a little, ahem- 'action', then answer me, each of you, and truthfully so- why did you take up arms against the brutes that attacked our fair city? Do you fight for a cause, for money, for fame, or for something else?”






Goonalan said:


> "And you, you others do you fight for Fallcrest, or at your leaders behest...", Eoffram nods at a furiously blushing Freggo, "or was it the thrill of it all- are you danger seekers that delight in the kill? Speak now, or else show us your worth."




Viator looks up from surveying the damage caused by the exploding casks.  He stands quickly from a crouch and with a thought blurs through the distance between himself and the questioner.

That you ask the question, sir, offends me.  The Eladrin sent me here for this very reason and to test my skills.

The dust on the floor around him begins to shift, swirling at his feet

I was chosen by the council to widen my knowledge and to aid the best I could to help build relations between you and the fey.

Tankards and crockery join the building swirls, now up to his waist.

You ask why I do this, sir?  I do this because I have to, because I want to.  Because I am trained to.  A soldier of the mind.

With that, all the items fly back to their original places, as if undisturbed.

Viator's left eye twitches.

[sblock=Actions]Fey Step to Eoffram
Then Arcana for display during chat[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kalimaru keeps a low profile throughout the aftermath of the battle.  Then the puffed up leader-guy shows up wanting to test them or something.  And he thinks they're some sort of traveling troop with a leader and everything, hah!  Kali smirks and decides to set this council-guy straight.
> 
> Keeping to the shadows and moving with the flow of the crowd, Kali rears suddenly beside the council-member and slams his hand on a table.  *"He's not my leader!  I just met him today, though he knows his way around a sword I suppose.  And you're not my leader either, to go demanding anything from me."*
> 
> ...




Eoffram looks a little perturbed at first, Kali caught him on the hop, and the big man is quite frightening up close- particularly when unprepared.

"Well... I...", Eoffram stutters a while, then gingerly reaches out to attempt to put his hand on Kali's shoulder- a reassuring touch, Kali snarls again, Eoffram thinks better of it.

"I see, well, certainly any Goblins would be best to turn and run faced with... you!" Eoffram trys, stumbling on his words for a moment.

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram]
Eoffram is suitably impressed, perhaps even a little frightened by the hirsute Kali- which is no bad thing- two successes, and no failures.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As the ogre and goblin fall, Ah-shahran seems to sway for a moment, then slumps slightly into his normal posture, and looks vaguely around at the group.  The bigger they are, right?  He cackles, then reaches down to scratch Gorm's ears as the spiritual dog materializes next to him.  Guess it's time to clean things up.
> 
> [sblock=OOC, Healing stuff]Is it all right to establish a general rule that, in cases where we don't have time pressure (and can therefore take multiple short rests), each surge spent has a d6 attached to it that can either go to the person spending the surge (via Inspiring Word), or to any other party member besides myself (via Healing Spirit)?  That would allow people to simply roll some d6's when they spend surges, without needing tedious back-and-forth with myself.
> 
> ...




[sblock= Healing]
I will automatically presume during a short rest that you will distribute Inspiring Words et al as needed, and distribute the extra D6s as best I can, unless I hear different, with that in mind after the last round then the PCs status are-

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/6
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/6
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/5 
Kyalia 26/23 Surges 8/7
Magnus 38/32 Surges 13/9
Viator 26/25 Surges 8/7 

I'll always post the above before moving on, just in case anyone wishes to use additional surges/healing etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran stands, and clears his throat.  Well sir, as those who have been around the Vale know, this is hardly the first time we've been invaded by goblinoids.  And I know better than most!  I fought those bastards the last time!  I mean, not in this lifetime, I was a pikeman... no, an archer....  Ah-shahran gives a quick shake of his head.  And bedamned if I'm just going to sit here while this town gets invaded!  Again.  I mean, have you seen what happens when a town gets overrun, and they come swarming over the walls, and....  Another shake.  Bedamned I say!  So me and my dog here, (Gorm materializing as he speaks) we took a stand.  And I'll be fighting these bastards whether you hire me or not!  Looking around at his newfound companions, he adds, This is a good bunch though.  I'll probably stick with them.  Someone has to keep these kids out of trouble!  Cackling, Ah-shahran sits back down, scratching Gorm's ears.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Ah-shahran is using History to add some relevant details to his mumblings about what happened the last time the vale was invaded.  In character, he actually is accessing his latent memories, and he actually did live multiple lifetimes during the previous invasion.  The check represents how well he's accessing those memories.
> 
> Also as a side note, I don't know how obviously Deva show signs of age, but Ah-shahran is, physically, not very old.  His mannerisms on the other hand....[/sblock]




"Well...", and again Eoffram is somewhat lost for words, "you were a pikeman...", he begins and then thinks better of it. 

"You are certainly suited to the task- with your knowledge of... pike?" Eoffram tries and fails to find a suitable end to his sentence.

"Yes, indeed", Eoffram rocks back and forth on the heels of his feet, feeling slightly uncomfortable in the presence of such... experienced (?), and scary adventurers.

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram]
Eoffram is a little confused but... three successes, and no failures.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator looks up from surveying the damage cause by the exploding casks.  He stands quickly from a crouch and with a thought blurs through the distance between himself and the questioner.
> 
> That you ask the question, sir, offends me.  The Eladrin sent me here for this very reason and to test my skills.
> 
> ...




"That's it... I mean, I'm feeling a little..." Eoffram puts his hand out to steady himself- shuffles to a chair and sits down. He longs for easier times- the cut and thrust of debate in the council chamber, talk of drains and pot-holed roads. He undoes the top button of his chemise- it's hot in here, and these adventurers are... the word escapes him- that's the problem he thinks, I'm out of my depth here- adventurers are such strange individuals, you never know what they are going to do next.

Eoffram sips at a small glass of water, trying to calm his nerves, the water alas is in fact a Dwarven Spirit- his face reddens dramatically.

"A-A-And you two, may I enquire, why did you er... I mean." Eoffram makes strange gestures, clearly he is incredibly flustered, and a little light headed- the gesture indicates he wishes to hear from Kali and Magnus.

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram]
Eoffram sweats a little, impressed and almost as intimidated- four successes, and no failures.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 18, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> "A-A-And you two, may I enquire, why did you er... I mean." Eoffram makes strange gestures, clearly he is incredibly flustered, and a little light headed- the gesture indicates he wishes to hear from Kali and Magnus.




..._Kyalia_ and Magnus.









*OOC:*


DM: Thanks for handling the healing, that sounds awesome.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I came here in peace and was welcomed warmly by the good folks that are your citizen. When the goblins rushed in, it was clear, that someone had to fight them back, and that many of the townsfolk lack the expertise in fighting such malign foes,”_ Kyalia says. _“As a hunter, I have trained with my bow for years and have fought the enemies of my people on numerous occasions. Now it is time, I lend my keen eyes and steady hand to those in the need,”_ the elf goes on and raises her bow to fire an arrow into a nearby target, hoping to show Eoffram her skill with the bow, but the many people make her nervous and the arrow is hardly as precise as she would have hoped.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I came here in peace and was welcomed warmly by the good folks that are your citizen. When the goblins rushed in, it was clear, that someone had to fight them back, and that many of the townsfolk lack the expertise in fighting such malign foes,”_ Kyalia says. _“As a hunter, I have trained with my bow for years and have fought the enemies of my people on numerous occasions. Now it is time, I lend my keen eyes and steady hand to those in the need,”_ the elf goes on and raises her bow to fire an arrow into a nearby target, hoping to show Eoffram her skill with the bow, but the many people make her nervous and the arrow is hardly as precise as she would have hoped.




"There's no need for that..." Eoffram gets up from the floor, having had to scramble beneath a table to avoid Kyalia's arrow shot.

"Look- I appreciate you're very pumped up and that but I'm a council member here in Fallcrest I'm used to a little more decorum, I'm happy to witness displays of your talents but... well, I hope that was an aberration- or else I fear for people's safety." Eoffram folds his arms and looks a little stern.

"Perhaps you... Mr. Dwarf, can answer my initial question?" Eoffram bends down to talk to Magnus, pats the dwarf on the head in a patronising manner.

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram]
Eoffram is less impressed, and a little terrified- four successes, and one failure.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 19, 2011)

Magnus

Magnus looks... astonished, no that's not it- patronised, well a bit. Mostly annoyed.

"I kilt Goblins cos Goblins get kilt- them's the rules, I'll fight the basturds whereva dey are!" Magnus finishes by swigging down another pint of 'Old Noggin', his fifth since the fight finished- he's making up for lost time.

Magnus hiccups a little and then belches.

"If ya want a hard bastard Dwarf to do yer fightin' fer yer- then I'm yer Dwarf."

Magnus sinks another pint, and slams the pint pot down- eyes the barmaid and shows two fingers, who swiftly produces two more pints.

Magnus shoves the first filled pot at Eoffram, thumps it in to the council members chest, then grabs the second.

"DRINK!" Magnus barks- an order.

Gingerly Eoffram obeys- sipping at first, Magnus uses his pint pot to increase the angle, cauding ale to spill down the council members fine clothes.

Eoffram finishes, staggers, and slumps against the bar- he looks addled.

Magnus grins, and sinks his pint in three seconds flat.

Burps loudly and grins at Eoffram, who is disarmed- and a little drunk, he grins back.

"I'll fight in the morning, I'll fight in the afternoon, I'll fight in the evening, I'll fight in the night... I can go on forever!" Magnus signals for another two pints- Eoffram looks ill.

"So stick to yer council chamber, and let us do yer fightin'" Magnus passes another pint over to Eoffram, and then sinks his, winks and grins.

"Got it, pal!"

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram]
Eoffram is a little drunk, and mostly convinced- five successes, and one failure.
[/sblock]

Magnus sags against the bar- his feet go from him and thumps down to the floor, he begins to snore.

"Well... hiccup, that was..." Eoffram is lost for words- "so... wanna earn some cash and kill, sorry ahem kilt, some Goblinsh?" Eoffram slurs. Looking for one more clear indication from the assembled adventurers of their competence or else desire to kick Goblin ass.

Anybody?

[sblock= About TSS (Magnus) all read this please]
Anybody seen him, I've sent messages- about four or five over the last week or so since he's been in-game? Suggestions?
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Freggo steps forward*

Freggo gives the councilman a hand, now doing his best to act a gentleman.  If only he'd paid better attention to those lessons in decorum!  After steadying him, Freggo will address him formally.

*"Sir, I understand that there may be some further trouble connected to today's attack.  If you are looking for individuals willing to face danger for the sake of the good people of this land, you have found them.  I would be honored to be given the trust of the community in undertaking such a task, and I believe my new friends here are willing as well."*

[sblock=About TSS(Magnus)]
I think it's certainly good to give any player ample opportunity to respond.  We're all friends here, and we want to treat each other with respect.
That said, if it's really been over a week with not a peep, maybe it's time to move on.  The game is most fun with enthusiastic participants.  I'd vote in favor of letting someone new join the game with a new character (now is not a bad time for that, story-wise).
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo gives the councilman a hand, now doing his best to act a gentleman.  If only he'd paid better attention to those lessons in decorum!  After steadying him, Freggo will address him formally.
> 
> *"Sir, I understand that there may be some further trouble connected to today's attack.  If you are looking for individuals willing to face danger for the sake of the good people of this land, you have found them.  I would be honored to be given the trust of the community in undertaking such a task, and I believe my new friends here are willing as well."*




Eoffram nods, his head drooping a little- nerves, tension, trepidation- and several beers courtesy of Magnus.

"Then perhaps I should explain more..." Eoffram takes a gulp of air- not enough, the bar is hazy still with the smoke from the fires. Eoffram spies the exit-

"If you'd like to walk with me... I'll explain." Eoffram indicates the exit.

At this point the bar is almost empty, save for those that are carrying or helping out the wounded and the dead, and a small group of the Fallcrest Watch- with Sgt. Thurmina in charge.

[sblock= Skill Challenge Impressing Eoffram- Success]
Success= 33 XP each, Total = 292 XP each.
[/sblock]

You exit the bar with Eoffram, Sgt Thurmina and her men tag along- it seems Eoffram is important enough to warrant her attention.

[sblock=If there's anything you want to do in the bar]
If there's anything you want to do in the bar then don't hesitate to tell me- we can rejig time to take in to account your actions. [/sblock]

Together you wend your way across Five Arch Bridge and in to the city proper, here and there are signs of the Goblin's passing, although in all honesty the signs are few and far between already- a little spilt blood on the road, a scorch mark here and there, an abandoned helm in the middle of the road.

Eoffram chats- "It seems the creatures had a plan, what I mean to say is that several of the attacks served as feints, they had a target. At present we believe that 30 members of the public met their ends this evening, with twice as many left injured. The guard, and several more experienced citizens- such as yourselves, accounted for perhaps fifty dead Goblins... and an Ogre of course." Eoffram grins.

"As I was saying- the Goblins seemed to have a plan, while the Guard were kept busy fighting off the Goblinoids a group of the rascals made their way to the Hall of Great Valour... for those of you that don't know the Hall is a museum attached to the temple of Erathis here in Fallcrest- I kind of civic storeroom." Eoffram shrugs.

"It's not really a military target, as I say- a storeroom is a pretty apt description- it's the place we keep heirlooms and relics, of sentimental value only you understand, for the citizens to visit- not that many did."

Eoffram pulls up short- "Look it's a dusty room at the back of the church crammed with <ahem> junk, and looked after by a doddery old man called Sertanian, why it should be targeted..." Eoffram looks bereft of ideas, he walks on.

"The thing is we don't even know what was taken, if anything- there's a catalogue of the materials within but... alas the Goblins set fire to the place, there's nothing left of the paperwork, and Sertanian..." Eoffram looks suddenly very serious. "Sertanian was one of the ones taken."

Which cause your group to stop, Eoffram pulls up short, turns to face you.

"Which brings me to my first request, best guess seven citizens of Fallcrest were 'taken' by the Goblins- we don't know if this was deliberate or... Well, we just don't know. Obviously we'd like them back, and we're willing to pay- we will not have our citizens taken from the streets of their home." Eoffram slams his fist in to the palm of his other hand.

"We will pay 500 gold coins for the return of all seven citizens, what say you to this?" Eoffram asks.

[sblock=Quest #1 Recover the seven Citizens of Fallcrest]
500gp for the return of these citizens, and any others unaccounted for. The reward is payable in full for complete success in this endeavour. [/sblock]

[sblock=The missing seven citizens]
Sertanian: An aged male human, the curator of the Hall of Great Valour. Sertanian is the only captive who can identify the treasures from the Hall of Great Valour on sight (they’ve been his responsibility for years). 

Jalissa: A young female human acolyte of Ioun, she was visiting Fallcrest and had only been here for two or three days, she was preying at the temple of Erathis- it encompasses a smile shrine to Ioun.. 

Kartenix: A male human guard captain, he was off-duty at the time, taking his son through the city on an errand. Kartenix is a fine swordsman and an astute military tactician- he may prove invaluable to you.

Thurann: The 8-year-old male human son of Kartenix the Fallcrest guard captain.

Mirtala: A female human cook who was preying at the temple when the attackers struck.

Zerriksa: A female human crone, she portrays herself as a wise-woman, selling trinkets and items to ward spirits away, or else to poultices to mend or to charm, many believe Zerriksa to be some sort of witch. She was reportedly taken while in the same location as Kartenix and his son.

Adronsius: A male dwarven alchemist, again caught running an errand witnesses state they saw him being beaten and taken away, I presume this may something to do with the goblins hatred of his race.


 [/sblock]

Eoffram walks on. "We would also like you to recover the items from taken from the Hall of Great Valour, we feel it is important that we get these back, like our citizens we will not have Goblins wandering in to our city and just taking what they want. We're prepared to pay an additional 200gp for the return of these items, although... well, we have no idea what has been taken- you'll need to find Sertanian first, he'll know what they took, the old coot... I mean <ahem>, the curator is a very particular man. He'll know for certain what they took. Well, do we have a deal?"

[sblock=Quest #2 Recover the relics of the Hall of Great Valour]
200gp for the return of the items. The reward is payable in full for complete success in this endeavour. [/sblock]

Eoffram looks up, stops walking.

"The obvious question of course is where are the Goblins, the citizens and the items- well, that's where this bastard comes in..."

Eoffram, you know notice, has walked you through the city to the Fallcrest City Hall, the building serves a second function- it's also the city jail, he leads you in, past nodding Watch members and other workers, all of whom are rushing around- busy in the aftermath.

Past more guards and in to the a much more martial area, the jail.

"We captured a Goblin alive, he says his name is Morrick, I'm hoping you can find out what you need to know from him..."

[sblock=Read this...]
And I'll leave it there for the moment- if you have any questions then go right ahead, I'll post again tomorrow when you're let loose on the Goblin prisoner. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia listens to what Eoffram has to say, and the elven huntress nods several times, seemingly in agreement with his words. She seems willing to undertake this quest on behalf of the citizens of Fallcrest.

_“A large warband like this, and especially if they have taken prisoners with them, should not be too hard to track. I can look for signs of them in the vincinity. Maybe this could give us a general idea as to where they might have went. Either way, it might help to prove whether this Morrick is speaking the truth, if he does speak, that is.”_


----------



## tiornys (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah-shahran nods at Kyalia's words.  Ah, tracking.  Seems I've done that a time or two.  I should be able to lend a hand at that.  Looking to Eoframm, he adds We'll get them captives free.  He walks on a few more steps, staring distractedly at some scorched buildings.  Now then, time to see about a goblin....


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Freggo is mildly disappointed*

*"Ah... so... no dragons then?  Well, ah, yes, I suppose rescuing kidnapped citizens falls under heroism as well.  Sounds good.  We probably aught to confer with the guard captain and anyone who might know something before setting out.  I thought someone said something about what the goblins were wearing.

And of course, questioning the goblin sounds prudent as well.  Ah... does someone know how to speak to goblins?"*  This last question is addressed to Freggo's new friends.









*OOC:*


Oh yeah, I meant to capture that last goblin alive.  (Remember all that surrender talk?)  But I suppose since we have a captive, it's all the same.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 20, 2011)

Just before they leave the bar, Viator walks tentatively over to Ayella.

Um...I think I might be going away for a while...that is, I just wanted to say...um...thank you for being so kind to me.  I...you have a really pretty smile.  I mean...anyway, I hope the damage to the place isn't too bad.  And I hope I can help a little with this.  I know it's not much.

With that he holds out his hand and places some coins into hers.

Catching up with the others, he manages to hear all of the mission details.

Looking to the others, he breathes deeply

If you will have me, I would come with you.

[sblock=Actions]Hand 5gp to Ayella[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Just before they leave the bar, Viator walks tentatively over to Ayella.
> 
> Um...I think I might be going away for a while...that is, I just wanted to say...um...thank you for being so kind to me.  I...you have a really pretty smile.  I mean...anyway, I hope the damage to the place isn't too bad.  And I hope I can help a little with this.  I know it's not much.
> 
> ...




Ayella blushes a little as she takes the money, "I...", she begins and ends with a smile, a smile solely for Viator.

"I hope I see you again..." She adds as you leave.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia listens to what Eoffram has to say, and the elven huntress nods several times, seemingly in agreement with his words. She seems willing to undertake this quest on behalf of the citizens of Fallcrest.
> 
> _“A large warband like this, and especially if they have taken prisoners with them, should not be too hard to track. I can look for signs of them in the vincinity. Maybe this could give us a general idea as to where they might have went. Either way, it might help to prove whether this Morrick is speaking the truth, if he does speak, that is.”_






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran nods at Kyalia's words.  Ah, tracking.  Seems I've done that a time or two.  I should be able to lend a hand at that.  Looking to Eoframm, he adds We'll get them captives free.  He walks on a few more steps, staring distractedly at some scorched buildings.  Now then, time to see about a goblin....




Eoffram nods- "Your tracking skills will come in handy, of that I have no doubt. As to the guard captain- well, one of them was taken by the Goblins- Kartenix. That said I can find members of the Watch that may be of some assistance, but let's see what you can extract from this fellow first..."

Eoffram nods and then leads you in to the jail area.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Ah... so... no dragons then?  Well, ah, yes, I suppose rescuing kidnapped citizens falls under heroism as well.  Sounds good.  We probably aught to confer with the guard captain and anyone who might know something before setting out.  I thought someone said something about what the goblins were wearing.
> 
> And of course, questioning the goblin sounds prudent as well.  Ah... does someone know how to speak to goblins?"*  This last question is addressed to Freggo's new friends.
> 
> ...




See above re guard captain, sorry muli-quoting and it didn't work like I planned.

"The Goblins were wearing... do you mean the Red Hand badges?" Eoffram asks, and then answers his own question- "apparently they were shouting about the Hand, damn miscreants- still, did you see, many of them had the badges on upside down. There's something odd going on here- I'm certain."

Eoffram leads you in to the cells.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

It's tomorrow enough...

"Apparently he's called Morrik- he was captured in the raid." Eoffram nods toward the Goblin.

"Perhaps you could persuade him to give up a few of his secrets, although let me caution you he must be in one piece, this fellow will stand trial for his crimes." Eoffram adds.

You are lead in to the cells there’s a lone goblin in a cell here, with a pair of guardsmen watching on. His wounds have been bandaged, but a number of tomatoes on his clothes indicate that his treatment hasn’t been completely kind.

Morrik takes one weary look at you and says, “I ain’t saying nothin’ unless you people let me go.” He speaks Common, which is a relief.

One of the guardsmen hands over the key to the cell door...

[sblock=Questioning Morrick]
At this point its over to you, questions with skill checks attached please, and yes you can use any skill checks- or anything else that fits the bill that you can convince me will work... Remember there are some things that you need to find out- you may want to chat about these OOC, if you gain a Success but Morrick doesn't know the answer to your question then you can ask another question- and receive a reply (providing, again, Morrick knows the answer).

Again this works in rounds- I expect all players to get involved and have a go at something- use your imaginations.
[/sblock]

"Well... wha'dya wan?" Morrick sneers and picks his nose.

New Map-

038 The Fallcrest Jail- Alas poor Morrick

You're up, any and all of you...


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Freggo is good-cop*

*"No worries, my friend.  It is I who will be talking.  Let me tell you about the time Schmendrick the magician met up with the goblin twins Gory and Mory.  And if my story doesn't make you laugh, I'll leave you be.  Oh, would you like something to drink?  Let's send out for a couple of ales while we talk.

Now then, it seems that Gory and Mory ambushed Schmendrick one day, but fell into an argument over which one of them was Gory.  Schmendrick was able to discover that neither of them was too sure, so they had fallen to taking turns..."*

Freggo does his best to make Morrik forget he is a captive and get him to tell his own stories.  He does his best to get some ale sent in for the two of them to quaff companionably throughout the story.

*"...and that's why there's a florist shop on the hillside called Othergory's to this day!  Ahh ha ha ha ha...  Haaaa..."*

Freggo wipes a tear of laughter away and sighs fondly at the reminiscing.  

*"I bet you could tell quite a few swashbucklers yourself, eh Morrik 'ol lad?  Like how you and your mates decided to get all kitted up together, wearing those funny symbols, and form a merry band to go raging about the countryside!  How'd that ever come about, I wonder?  I'll wager another round that yarn would leave us both in stitches, eh?!"*









*OOC:*


Forgot to add "Diplomacy" to roll text, but that's what it is obviously.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 21, 2011)

*Viator is biometric analyser *

Viator leans carefully against the opposite wall.  Feeling that the best thing to do would be to observe for the subtle signs that the others might miss out on, his blue eyes lock onto the goblin.

Reaching out with his power, gentle tendrils of thoughts caress the goblin's mind, waiting to probe for a deeper meaning or to catch the creature out in a mistruth.

The power slides around the goblin's mind and Viator tries desperately to hang on.  His hands move in fits, as if trying to grasp the goblin's skull.  He reaches deep into his well of power and pushes a little harder.

Blood trickles from one nostril.

[sblock=Actions]Insight on the goblin
Spend a power point to push for success[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 21, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"No worries, my friend.  It is I who will be talking.  Let me tell you about the time Schmendrick the magician met up with the goblin twins Gory and Mory.  And if my story doesn't make you laugh, I'll leave you be.  Oh, would you like something to drink?  Let's send out for a couple of ales while we talk.
> 
> Now then, it seems that Gory and Mory ambushed Schmendrick one day, but fell into an argument over which one of them was Gory.  Schmendrick was able to discover that neither of them was too sure, so they had fallen to taking turns..."*
> 
> ...




Morrick kinda hippity-hops on his seat, prevented from getting up to applaud by shackles which hamper his movement, he claps- as best he can and grins from ear to ear.

" 'Gain. 'Gain tell it 'gain..."

Then he looks hard left at the patch on his leather jerkin, the symbol of the Red Hand... he displays it proudly. The hand is upside down.

"Sinruth say weez desend ants ov Red 'and. Sayz we wur it wiv pride an' dat... Sinruth make big speeks..." Morrick tries to stand, he can't, so he does the best he can sitting and waving his hands about- clearly he is impersonating someone.

"I am big Goblin and big 'and red wot is our density, and la-la-la somefing-somefing, and dat!" He finishes with a grin.

"Mor abowt Mory and Gory pleese Unky!" He whines.

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's one success and no failures, and Morrick is a little excited.
[/sblock]

Don't be shy, everyone gets a go...

Just to repeat- everyone is to try something, a bit of RP, a skill check and a question you want the answer to...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 22, 2011)

As his power sinks into the goblin's mind, taking it where he wants, Viator wipes way the blood from his nose and asks gently:

Why did you take some of the people from the town, Morrick?  Why those in particular?

Viator pushes gently with the tendrils.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah yes, the Red Hand.  Why, I mind me of how the original Red Hand lay siege to Fallcrest....  Ah-shahrah continues to talk about the exploits of the Red Hand, emphasizing the "triumphs" on the monster side.  After a few anecdotes, he pauses.

Why, I bet Sinruth has picked out locations that have similar importance!  If only I knew where he was staying, I could tell you about its magnificence.  Ah-shahran looks wistfully into the distance over the goblin's shoulder.









*OOC:*


Total 14 after my saving MoaTL roll


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As his power sinks into the goblin's mind, taking it where he wants, Viator wipes way the blood from his nose and asks gently:
> 
> Why did you take some of the people from the town, Morrick?  Why those in particular?
> 
> Viator pushes gently with the tendrils.




Morrick switches direction, stares intently at Viator, as if contemplating some deep inner truth, the silence gathers.

Morrick trumps.

Giggles, and answers.

"Morrick und udder gobs towld ta get prisiners ta feed ta “undeadies” wot gard catykoombs."

Morrick smiles at Viator- happy to be of service.

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's two successes and no failures, and Morrick is calm and helpful.
[/sblock]

Next up... still waiting on efforts by magnus, Ah-shahran, Kali and Kyalia.

RP, skill check and a question from each please.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah yes, the Red Hand.  Why, I mind me of how the original Red Hand lay siege to Fallcrest....  Ah-shahrah continues to talk about the exploits of the Red Hand, emphasizing the "triumphs" on the monster side.  After a few anecdotes, he pauses.
> 
> Why, I bet Sinruth has picked out locations that have similar importance!  If only I knew where he was staying, I could tell you about its magnificence.  Ah-shahran looks wistfully into the distance over the goblin's shoulder.
> 
> ...




Morrick seems to have a lot of new friends- this makes Morrick very happy, the Goblin has almost forgotten about his cell and captivity such is his new popularity.

"Sinruth an' Goblinz liv in catykoombs unda ruwins ov Castle Rivenroar."

Morrick continues to grin and swing his feet under the bench- like a dog wagging its tail.

Castle Rivenroar is a ruin you've heard of it the exact location is lost on you but with a lot of work it could probably be located... someone in Fallcrest will know where it is- it's just a question of how long it will take to discover who knows where the place is, and how much they'll want to be paid to tell you...

If only there was a quicker way.

"Morrick draw 'em map, if un' giv us colours. An' if wun ov udders", Morrick points at Kali, Kyalia and Magnus in turn, "if wun ov um, entertain uz- maybe hairy man dance, elf laydee tell norty story and fat Dwarf jiggle an' that?"

Morrick adds helpfully.

In translation he will draw you a map to the ruins of Castle Rivenroar, after the next success.

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's three successes and no failures, and Morrick is happy to be your friend.
[/sblock]

Which leaves Magnus, Kali and Kyalia...

RP, Skill Check and Question please- or else just ask for Morrick to draw you the map.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kali stays in the back for now*









*OOC:*


I'm letting Kali take a back seat unless he's needed.  hairychin should be back on Thursday the 23rd to take back the reins.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]With TSS being AWOL, I suppose that leaves Kyalia to do something... will write a post later today. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kali grunts and snorfles*

Kali walks up to the goblin with a scowl, and hunkers down in front of him, nose-to-nose, looking him dead in the eye.  He begins to make quiet grunting noises, growing louder until it becomes clear that he is chanting something in the goblin tongue.  He will sing a goblin digging song, all about how the goblin way is to dig deep and hide from bigger folk, striking only when they are few and the goblins are many.

When the song is done, Kali will stare at Morrick angrily and say in goblin, *"Remember goblin way as song tell us!  Attacking human town is dumb, not goblin way!  Tell us where Sinruth is so we can tell him he dumb!"*









*OOC:*


DM told me I should post.   I think he'd still like to hear from everyone Thanee, I didn't mean to jump in front there.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kyalia*

While Morrick is distracted from the weird singing, Kyalia vanishes to get behind him and sneak up on him, so she can shock the goblin when Kali is done and apparantly asking him questions, lending some support to the shifter this way.

_“Tell him, what he wants to know! And while you are at it, why don't you describe your great leader 'Sinruth' to us? What is he, a goblin? An orc? Or something else? How does he look like?”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Kali walks up to the goblin with a scowl, and hunkers down in front of him, nose-to-nose, looking him dead in the eye.  He begins to make quiet grunting noises, growing louder until it becomes clear that he is chanting something in the goblin tongue.  He will sing a goblin digging song, all about how the goblin way is to dig deep and hide from bigger folk, striking only when they are few and the goblins are many.
> 
> When the song is done, Kali will stare at Morrick angrily and say in goblin, *"Remember goblin way as song tell us!  Attacking human town is dumb, not goblin way!  Tell us where Sinruth is so we can tell him he dumb!"*
> 
> ...




It's like being at a variety show for Morrick, he hasn't had this much fun since cousin Eggbert fell in the fire and was burned to death...

He giggles and applauds until his manacles cut in to his wrists...

"Sinruth bak tew katykoombs... ere!"

Morrick thrusts a piece of paper at Kali, crude depiction of the route to the ruins of Castle Rivenroar, best guess it lies at least two days march away from Fallcrest.

"Maw! Maw! Maw!"

Morrick continues to frolic.

New Map-

039 Morrick's Map

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's four successes and no failures, and Morrick is as happy as a sand boy.
[/sblock]

Just to reiterate, so far you have learnt-

1) The Goblins live in the 'katykoombs' of the ruins of Casle Rivenroar.
2) You have a map to show you the route to the place.
3) That 'Sinruth' had told the Goblins that they are related to the 'Red Hand', although the Goblins can't even get the badge the right way round.
4) That they took prisoners to feed to the 'undeadies' in the 'katykoombs'.

What else do you want to find out about?

Clue you have two Quests, rescue the people and...

Just waiting on a question to go with Kyalia's effort (success), if anyone can suggest anything then please don't hesitate to use the OOC.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Other possible quests might be to retrieve the stolen items and to find out where Sinruth got his information.  Didn't the goblin say something about Sinruth saying he had "red wot is in our destiny"?  Then of course there's the potential quest for just offing Sinruth.  If this were an MMO, the boss battle would definitely be a quest.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanee said:


> While Morrick is distracted from the weird singing, Kyalia vanishes to get behind him and sneak up on him, so she can shock the goblin when Kali is done and apparantly asking him questions, lending some support to the shifter this way.
> 
> _“Tell him, what he wants to know! And while you are at it, why don't you describe your great leader 'Sinruth' to us? What is he, a goblin? An orc? Or something else? How does he look like?”_




Morrick suddenly looks flustered, he wasn't expecting the Elf- he has nightmares about Elves- nasty pointy eared fiends that eat babies...

"Sinruth iz big boss ov goblins, 'e raze army- we carve kingdumb fur us-selves. 'E is right tall...", Morrick gestures- about four feet something, "an 'av wun ear bit off, and iz noze is bit too, an wid an eye missin... an he limps cos his leg got bit... an he's dead 'ansome. All der Gob-laydees say so..."

Morrick blinks hard at Kaylia, his best puppy-dog eyes, hoping the Elf will not 'eat 'im'.

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's five successes and no failures, Morrick is a rabbit caught in the Elf-eyes.
[/sblock] 

Next up Magnus... which I'll do.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 22, 2011)

Magnus

Magnus barges past the dancing, singing, sweet-talking members of the group- leans in and grabs the Goblin, clears a space, cocks his right- and WHAMMO!

"Why dja tek the treasures from the Hall of Glory, ya weasly barmpot?"

Magnus leans in- bristling beard in the now blubbing Morrick's face, he hisses-

"I don'tjer be lying ta me laddie, or I'll shuv dis where da sun don't shine!"

Magnus fetches out his Warhammer.

The guards move to break it up...

"Morrick don’t kna anyfing abart treshure fro' 'all ov Valourmajig. Must av bin Sinruth 'imself, s'pose, he din’t say nuffing abart it. Promise- promise... Pleeeeeease... I want my mummy!"

Morrick snivels and cries.

[sblock=Morrick Spills the Beans]
That's six success and no failures, complete success- have 33 XP each, which should put you on- 325 XP in total. 
[/sblock]

The guards rush in to the cell, Magnus is dragged back- grinning, and the rest of you are ushered out of the area and back in to the City Hall proper- where Eoffram awaits.

"I hope you have all the information you need. If there's anything I can do to help..." Eoffram lets the sentence hang in the air for a while.

"Well, when can you start for Castle Rivenroar? Tomorrow morning?" Eoffram asks.

Just to say it is now gone midnight in the City of Fallcrest.

[sblock=Read This]
Next stage is to Castle Rivenroar, if you want anything before you go then now is the time to ask- be that equipment, information, whatever... You have until Friday GMT- I'm gaming tomorrow and wont finish till 1 AM to ask for whatever you need. Run errands, Find things out or whatever it is- Friday you hit the road.
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think we can delay by the sounds of it.  It would be great if we had our own horses to get there quicker. And I heard a bard once sing a song to aid travellers on a speedy journey. 

I would also like to meet someone that can be our liason here. I will send a daily report to them if it is required.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I don't think we can delay by the sounds of it.  It would be great if we had our own horses to get there quicker. And I heard a bard once sing a song to aid travellers on a speedy journey.
> 
> I would also like to meet someone that can be our liason here. I will send a daily report to them if it is required.




Eoffram warns against travel at night, it would be difficult to keep to the path, and besides it's dangerous out there.

He states that he's happy to get together food for the journey, have it ready at first light- rooms at the Nentir Inn (the best Inn in the City, although now a little smoke-damaged).

As to horses- they're generally reserved for farmers and nobles, there is a stables in Fallcrest, run by a jolly Halfling called Lannar Thistleton, however it was caught up in the attack- several horses were killed and most of the others stampeded and are yet to be recovered. Horses and fire generally don't mix well, particularly when hay/straw also gets involved.

        *GM:*  The cruel DM is not going to let you have mounts at this point.     

Eoffram volunteers to be the liaison, but if you're not happy with him then Sgt. Thurmina salutes you and states that she is more than happy to serve, glad to in fact- collectively you saved her life. She's not going to forget that fact in a hurry.


----------



## tiornys (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm pretty good at taking care of people, but it's good to have options for emergencies.  Can you procure a healing potion or two for us to take?  As you say, it's dangerous out there....









*OOC:*


How long do we want to give TSS to show up before looking for a replacement?  We're about to pass a good place in the storyline for introducing a new character, and I'm not sure when the next decent option is.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I'm pretty good at taking care of people, but it's good to have options for emergencies.  Can you procure a healing potion or two for us to take?  As you say, it's dangerous out there....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eoffram scratches his chin- "I will do what I can to secure said items, Sgt. Thurmina will be at the Inn in the morning to see you off, she will have any items you have requested ready for you."

"Is there anything else?"









*OOC:*


As to TSS I will message him again, but if there's no joy I will look for someone new on Friday- hope this sounds okay with people. Actually now I think about it I have a couple of people I can ask... But first to message TSS one more time.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 23, 2011)

The goblin mentioned undead, sir. Do you have anything that would aid us against them?  I heard that blessed water is anathema to them, is that true?  Do you know of anything better?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> The goblin mentioned undead, sir. Do you have anything that would aid us against them?  I heard that blessed water is anathema to them, is that true?  Do you know of anything better?




"I'm not a religious man myself, well I stop in at the temple of Erathis of course... but I'll see what I can do- whatever I can get will be ready for you tomorrow mornig, with the good Sgt."

Eoffram smailes, "anything else?"


----------



## hairychin (Jun 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hi all. I'm back from my travels and will try to get up to date ASAP, and jump back in as soon as I know what's going on.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 24, 2011)

[sblock=News]
See the OC thread- waiting on replacement for TSS, should be in play in the next 24 hours or so.

Which will also give Hairchin a little time to catch up with events.

If everything goes well you guys will be departing Fallcrest sometime tomorrow (Saturday) evening or Sunday morning- my time.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Freggo's request*

Regarding extra equipment, Freggo will ask for: 1 Climber's Kit, 1 Lantern, and 2 Pints of Oil.  Freggo figures these might come in handy in case the group needs to scale any walls or have a light source that can be quickly covered or deployed.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kali*

Likewise Kali will go for a climber's kit, with 50' rope, and flint & tinder - nothing fancy.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

*Early the next morning...*

Although not as early as it should have been- there have been many events, strange- or otherwise, this morning. It's probably best to start at the beginning...

The Inn staff were to wake you first light, and so they did, all save one- Magnus is missing, his room looks like it has seen signs of struggle, although no signs of any other occupant- perhaps he was struggling with his own dreams and thoughts. A search of the building ensues, much to the chagrin of the other inhabitants of the Nentir Inn, most of whom are roused from their beds at 5 AM by your hue and cry, but nothing, well nothing save some angry patrons of the Inn.

Eoffram arrives soon after, keen to get you on your way, by-and-large you ignored him- desperate to find out what has befallen Magnus, the search expands, although still at silly O'clock in the morning. Eoffram eventually sees the shape of things and sends runners to all guard houses and gates for the whereabouts of Magnus, he insists- in the meantime that you eat, and 'make ready'.

And thus it is thirty minutes later you learn that Magnus left two hours before your rise via the Wizard's Gate, he even left a crumpled note for you with the Watch Commander there- Sgt. Murgeddin, a stout dwarf, the note reads- “Sorree”. Murgeddin, briefly questioned Magnus it seems- it being strange for a fellow dwarf to be taking to the roads in the half-dark on his own, Magnus didn't say much of interest, only that he had to go to Hammerfast, and that it was important...

And thus the mystery is solved, or at least partially solved- for now.

And thus we advance an hour, to 6 AM- most people are up and about, you guys are no exception. Eoffram has been as good as his word, or as good as he can be, you each have the equipment you asked for (the items up to 10gp you have already listed) and two weeks trail rations each. Eoffram has also managed to locate the following items-

Potion of Healing (1)
Holy Water- Level 1 (3)
Everburning Torch (2)

He looks pleased with himself... Please distribute these items accordingly, perhaps even one each.

It seems that Eoffram has something, or rather someone else for you-

“This is Sarge... sorry, I mean Velani- I've asked her to come with you. Sarge... sorry- I did it again, Velani is a very resourceful individual, I'm sure she will prove an excellent addition to the group. I wish to assure you- this is not a question of trust, just... well, I would sleep safer knowing that Sarge... sorry again, Velani were there with you...”

Eoffram shrugs but looks unmoveable.

You have a short time to chat- if you wish, after which I will start the journey, intros and questions please.

New Map-

040 The Gate- Leaving Fallcrest


----------



## hairychin (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kali*

"Welcome to the Hunt Sergeant Velani.  Now lets away, there's goblins to kill"

Kali's impatience to be on the road, making up lost ground is evident.









*OOC:*


Would prefer a Holy Water out of the items, if that's ok with all.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 26, 2011)

*The hunt begins*

Having risen early in the search for Magnus, Viator runs swiftly through his morning meditations.  He becomes aware of everything surrounding him: the floor beneath him, the sun gently warming him, the slight breeze caressing his skin.  He listens for the birdsong, the rumble of a town coming to life.  Drawing the beauty of the world around him into him, he channels it deep into him, feeling the energy suffuse his body.  The sheer wonder as his body vibrates with psychic resonance overwhelms him, as it does every time, and he doesn't hold back a smile.

Then his ice blue eyes flick open and he focuses, ready for the day.

Joining the gang, he nods to their new companion:

It will be a pleasure to have you with us, Sergeant Velani.  Are we to continue using rank?  Would it be ok if I took a vial of the blessed water?

Turning to the others he frowns,

Magnus didn't seem happy during our interrogation last night.  He flew off the handle a little.  Either those blows to the head rattled him or things must be difficult for him right now.  Maybe after this we could go and find out what was troubling him?

For now, we hunt.
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 26, 2011)

Velani

"The rank is now more honorary than true, Viator, and I would welcome a break from the city tradition. Velani is fine."

"And may I say to you all what a welcome sight you are indeed. News of your exploits have all the city a-buzz and many this morning will offer prayers of thanks and hope to their god for you. I have served Fallcrest since my earliest years, as runner, squire, footman, guard, and leader. I place my sword once again at Fallcrest's feet and pray you would have me as a humble, faithful servant of the people."

"It has been some time since my blade found purchase upon the enemies of the state. I too am ready for the hunt. I am in your employ and vow to protect you with all my breath...let us go find my people and our trophies of battles past...and show this Sinruth that Fallcrest will bow before no Red Hand or otherwise."


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 26, 2011)

On the trail...

It's a beautiful day, a little chilly but... the sun is trying to break through the clouds, the going is slightly soft underfoot but for now there are roads and trails to follow. You pass at first through worked land, crops grow tall and animals graze- all is well with the world.

As you progress however signs of habitation swiftly fade, the land undulates, there always seems another hill that needs to be climbed, copses of trees grow denser in places, and the foliage within- bracken and gorse makes tough going. It doesn't help that shallow streams need to be forded here and there, you feet get wet- your boots and trews become sodden, and by mid-afternoon a fine rain settles in...

You have two days travel (or thereabouts) ahead of you, you need to use your skills to follow the map and the Goblins trail, overcome natural hazards, and otherwise make your way without harm safely to the ruins of Rivenroar Castle.

[sblock=Skill Checks]
Each player must make two Skill Checks, and contribute a little RP, the first Skill Check is an Endurance roll (this is a must). The second is any Skill you wish to employ on your journey- note those using Perception specifically to Track the Goblins receive a +5 to their check, you have a map after all.

In summary- RP & two Skill checks, Endurance and one other.

I will tell you how you got along when all players have completed their checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia is used to traveling in the wilds, so a little rain does not bother her at all. Unfortunately, the water will make it harder to read the tracks, but since they are pretty easy to follow to begin with, it shouldn't be too bad. At least, unless the weather becomes a lot worse than as it is.

The long walk and the constant strain of having to keep her mind focused do take their toll after a while, however, as the elf slowly grows tired. But for now, they have to press on and cannot afford the luxury of a rest.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 26, 2011)

Viator pushes through the forest with the others, trying to pull his weight with his more experienced companions. He reaches out with his power, trying to slide the odd obstacle out of their path, leaning branches out of the way, parting deeper puddles of water and gently nudging them, and himself, as they traverse over difficult terrain. 

He pushes himself too hard with his power, however, and his head spins with a blinding headache. Growling to himself he tries to keep going.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kali - is that a smile?*

Kali relaxes somewhat as he surrounds himself with the natural world - his home.  More than that, The Hunt is on.  And 'The Hunt' it is, not hunt, as he sniffs the breeze. His racial heritage is more pronounced here, his movements more bestial.  If any of his companions looked closely, they might even catch him smiling.

Not that Kali stays too close to his new friends, 'Is that the right word?' he wonders.  But instead he dashes one way then the other, as he senses the beasts of the wild around them, assuming that they are no friends to the goblins, and letting them know 'The Hunt is on'.









*OOC:*


Using Beast Empathy to communicate basic concept to any creatures nearby, with the idea that they can either clear the area where there may be trouble, or come and watch (or maybe feast on the remains), whichever they prefer.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

[sblock=Apologies- Read this...]
Sorry if I didn't make it clear that this is a new day, you have all taken an extended rest... I'm still getting used to the PBP format, it's difficult at times to understand how explicit I have to be. Again, apologies- I'll get better at it.
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 27, 2011)

Ah-shahran mostly helps Kyalia with tracking, with an eye on the map to note any deviation.  At times he summons Gorm to "help" with the tracking.  He also rambles about the wildlife, plant life, and terrain.  Occasionally, he'll mix in an encouraging word to the various members of the party--of note, he addresses Velani as "Honorary Sergeant".

As the going gets tougher, he calls on his past soldiering experience to help him push through.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Freggo wants to find the castle!*

Freggo greets this new military-type-ally as they begin their journey.  *"Valeni is it?  Well, we can use all the help we can get, lives are counting on us!"*

Despite his serious words, Freggo hops eagerly ahead as the party travels, acting as though they are on a picnic in the country.  He occasionally will take his sword out and gesture grandly in the direction he assumes the group will be going next... which is often wrong.  Nonetheless, he eagerly throws himself at every obstacle, moving logs and branches out of the way for his fellows, and trying out various routes up hillsides to find the easiest one.

He suggests that Ah-Shahran take the Healing Potion.  *"You seem to have quite a knack for keeping everyone up and fighting!  Seems to me like you're the last one we want to get injured!  And if some unfortunate accident should happen, one of us can take the potion from your pouch and give it to you."*

Freggo will volunteer to take one of the ever-burning torches, as he generally fights with only one hand.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 27, 2011)

Velani

"No, no, my ever-living friend, simply 'Velani' will do. I retired from Fallcrest's service last year, well, least I thought I had. Nevertheless, I was the Sergeant-At-Arms of the Guard. Most everyone still calls me Sergeant, 'cept for my husband, praise Dol Arrah."

"It has been some time since I set out this far from Fallcrest. Never had much of a need to leave town. My friends and family are there...." There's a subtle downturn to her usually positive demeanor. "I'm sure Pashon will get along fine without me for a spell."

"Do you know the legend of these woods? Let me tell you...." and Velani begins to spin a lovely yarn, some fiction mixed in with fact, enough to hopefully help the party avoid some rather unpleasant areas of the trail.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 27, 2011)

A funny old day...

Or at least nothing seems to go exactly right, supper time sees the group doing their best to hide their various bruises, cuts and scratches from each other. 

There's nothing that can disguise how pale Viator looks however, the poor lad has been suffering from a migraine for the majority of the day, perhaps he over-stretched himself- trying to be helpful, moving things to make the passage easier. Maybe he's not used to the country life- the life of the mind is Viator's, either way when supper comes Viator rubs his temples vigorously and tries to ease his buzzing brain.

Kyalia suffers a fall earlier on in the journey- again nothing much, a minor thing, Kali had lifted a log in place to aid the crossing of a shallow but fast flowing stream, and at just the wrong moment the log slipped. Again, nothing much, a turned ankle that's all, and for Kali a little shame for not doing his job as well as he could.

Freggo is at times a myriad of mishap- letting go of branches which swing back to lash a friend- 'sorry', wandering once in to stinging nettles, and twice or more getting caught on briars... None of these things account for much, they just chip away at the spirit of the venture, it's as if the group are struggling a little to find their stride, they're good but not great.

At the end of the day Velani is suffering also, she secretly removes a boot to discover the biggest blister, there's no denying things a year out of the guard has left her a little out of shape, and later on in the trek, out of breath- she'll sleep well tonight.

[sblock=Read This]
Each PC loses a Healing Surge, although this matters little- as above nothing terrible happens, just silly mishaps here and there, minor niggles, and a hard(-ish) days travel for some. Don't worry you will wake tomorrow fully refreshed- Healing Surges back to full.
[/sblock]

Around the fire, after supper, you trace your progress on the map- you thought that you could manage the journey in two days, your less certain now however. At your present rate you should arrive at the ruins on the third day of travel, but perhaps later on- certainly in the afternoon.

You post watches, hidden as you are in a dense copse of tress- away from prying eyes, and rest for the evening- nothing disturbs your slumber (or watch).

[sblock=Read This]
First up, do you have any questions about your first days travel- were you trying to find anything out with your skill checks about the Goblins? Or any other questions.

If not then feel free to add a little more RP, roll an endurance check and one other skill please- the second day of your journey is underway.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Freggo tries harder*

Somewhat chastened by the previous day's bumbling performance, Freggo is determined to make better ground the next day and not to be such a fool.  No more does he waste time gesturing, posing, and dreaming of castles in the sky.  He marches in line with the group stoically.  

He aids the group by occasionally scurrying up a tree or hill to scout out the area.  He is increasingly aware the the closer they get to the lair of the enemy, the more likely they are to encounter armed resistance.  Freggo is sure to look for goblins and shortcuts both, when perched atop a tree.

[sblock=OOC Magic Item Allocation]
Not everyone stated a preference, so I've allocated the leftovers below.  Just let everyone know if something else would be better, I just wanted to help get things settled. 

Potion of Healing  - Ah-shahran (as suggested by Freggo)
Holy Water- Level 1 - Kali
Holy Water- Level 1 - Viator
Holy Water- Level 1 - Velani (leftovers)
Everburning Torch - Freggo
Everburning Torch - Kyalia (leftovers)
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 28, 2011)

The second day, so far...

Is much harder going, you're in the wilds now- farmers fields and verdant growth has given way to twisted briars and scrub, the wooded areas are much more dense, at times the sun disappears, such is the canopy covering.

Worse the rain, which has continued steadily to hamper your progress has turned dirt to mud, runnels and ravines, many hidden from sight, dot the land. Those hidden by the trees are still dry, and require you to scramble down short, but dangerous, scree slopes, and then to tiredly plod back up the other side. Those that have been exposed to the rain have become mud pits- the Goblins progress is easy enough to track, the creatures have cut down saplings to span some of the more expansive gaps.

And still the rain comes down, soaking everything- it's not heavy, not a downpour, just a fine drizzle that is ceaseless, and gradually over the hours makes everyone in it quiet, sullen and sulky.

[sblock=Read This...]
Need more skill checks and RP as previous, remember Endurance and one other...
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kali*

The first day had been tough, too tough, something didn't feel right.  Kali had walked the wilderness for years, but yesterday's little trips, falls, scratches, and general annoyances seemed somewhat out of the norm.

Kali searched for the other beasts around him, did they feel it too, was there something unnatural about it.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 28, 2011)

The first day had taken its toll on Viator.  The drain he felt from the day before warned him against pushing himself further today.  His training had warned that but he thought he knew better.  Confidence knocked, he spends the day keeping an eye out for traces of the missing town folk, along with the goblins, trying to work out what may have happened to them.  He secretly hopes that one of the folk had the presence of mind to leave something for them.  Just something.

Kyalia, Kali, would you show me some of your ways?  You seem to be at home during this Hunt.  I would love to further my knowledge.

With his headache faded after his meditation, his keen eyes help him find the easy track through and his companions closeness bolster his spirits.


[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Kali*

Not one for idle chatter, Kali still sensed something different about the strange Viator.  A perception of the world unlike most, a difference in manner and action that seperated him from the average folk.  He welcomed Viator's desire to learn, perhaps even to be able to see, no, not see, but to sense some of those things that Kali's bestial heritage made him aware of.

So as they travelled he tried to impart a feeling of what he sensed around him, from the obvious signs of goblin travel, to the odours on the breeze, the rustle that was the passage of some smaller beast and not the wind, the 'taste' of the world around them, hoping that maybe Viator's unusual skills would allow him to get a glimpse of the world as Kali saw/sensed it.

Maybe the word he had been thinking of the other day was correct after all - 'friends'?


----------



## tiornys (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah-shahran's attention had a different focus today.  Trusting the others to keep the path, he kept his eye on his companions.  His rambling today consisted of humorous anecdotes and wise experience, timed to lift spirits whenever they began to flag, and retune concentration when it began to slip.  Gorm aided the efforts, acting at times like a playful puppy, and others like a hunting hound.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 29, 2011)

Velani

"Ungh... retirement's caught up on me faster than I thought! Five years ago, I could have taken to this trail with nary a hard breath, and now I find myself huffing and puffing like a crone. I'm going to have to dig a little deeper and find a younger version of myself today! .... Not that I'm _old_ mind you!" Velani smiles and laughs, joking at her own diminished capability, always trying to lighten the mood through the clouds and downpours.

"Let not this foul weather deaden our hearts or feet, friends. Nay, let it wash away the grime of travel and renew our faith in the cycle of all things. Trust in Lady Dol Arrah, and let her Light shine even where the clouds darken your sky."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I can certainly do that, Viator,”_ Kyalia says to the Eladrin.

During the day, the elven huntress spends most of her time searching for signs of the goblins' passage, tracking their movement and comparing it with the map they have got, in order to validate the direction they are taking to get to their hideout.

Where it is possible, she explains to Viator, what she is doing and why, and what information she is reading from the tracks they have found.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Somewhat chastened by the previous day's bumbling performance, Freggo is determined to make better ground the next day and not to be such a fool.  No more does he waste time gesturing, posing, and dreaming of castles in the sky.  He marches in line with the group stoically.
> 
> He aids the group by occasionally scurrying up a tree or hill to scout out the area.  He is increasingly aware the the closer they get to the lair of the enemy, the more likely they are to encounter armed resistance.  Freggo is sure to look for goblins and shortcuts both, when perched atop a tree.
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> The first day had been tough, too tough, something didn't feel right.  Kali had walked the wilderness for years, but yesterday's little trips, falls, scratches, and general annoyances seemed somewhat out of the norm.
> 
> Kali searched for the other beasts around him, did they feel it too, was there something unnatural about it.






RavenBlackthorne said:


> The first day had taken its toll on Viator.  The drain he felt from the day before warned him against pushing himself further today.  His training had warned that but he thought he knew better.  Confidence knocked, he spends the day keeping an eye out for traces of the missing town folk, along with the goblins, trying to work out what may have happened to them.  He secretly hopes that one of the folk had the presence of mind to leave something for them.  Just something.
> 
> Kyalia, Kali, would you show me some of your ways?  You seem to be at home during this Hunt.  I would love to further my knowledge.
> 
> With his headache faded after his meditation, his keen eyes help him find the easy track through and his companions closeness bolster his spirits.






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran's attention had a different focus today.  Trusting the others to keep the path, he kept his eye on his companions.  His rambling today consisted of humorous anecdotes and wise experience, timed to lift spirits whenever they began to flag, and retune concentration when it began to slip.  Gorm aided the efforts, acting at times like a playful puppy, and others like a hunting hound.






larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Ungh... retirement's caught up on me faster than I thought! Five years ago, I could have taken to this trail with nary a hard breath, and now I find myself huffing and puffing like a crone. I'm going to have to dig a little deeper and find a younger version of myself today! .... Not that I'm _old_ mind you!" Velani smiles and laughs, joking at her own diminished capability, always trying to lighten the mood through the clouds and downpours.
> 
> "Let not this foul weather deaden our hearts or feet, friends. Nay, let it wash away the grime of travel and renew our faith in the cycle of all things. Trust in Lady Dol Arrah, and let her Light shine even where the clouds darken your sky."






Thanee said:


> _“I can certainly do that, Viator,”_ Kyalia says to the Eladrin.
> 
> During the day, the elven huntress spends most of her time searching for signs of the goblins' passage, tracking their movement and comparing it with the map they have got, in order to validate the direction they are taking to get to their hideout.
> 
> Where it is possible, she explains to Viator, what she is doing and why, and what information she is reading from the tracks they have found.




And the second day is glorious, well... rainy and glorious, muddy and glorious- there are no slips, spills or falls. You work together to counter the weather and the generally miserable conditions, and seemingly without trying (too hard) learn to get a long- to work together.

Kali en route learns a little from his chatterings with the woodland creatures, although communication is limited, most of the creatures of the wild are cunning but not clever, at least not in so far as communication, in summary-

"Bad pass this way."
"Big bad!"
"Many bad"

The most intriguing thing, repeated by a number of his woodland and wild friends is the sense that something 'big' passed this way, something 'big' accompanied the Goblins- a big creature?

Kyalia has more to add, her tracking skills can easily discern that there were in excess of thirty creatures passing this way, by their tread a mixture of Goblins and Hobgoblins, and... some others, maybe half-a-dozen folk with booted feet smaller than the Goblins, and with a much lighter tread. There are no other clues, nor can she guess what manner of creatures they are.

Oh, and the 'big bad'- a four footed Drake, a large creature with a heavy tread that did not go round the natural barriers of briars and thorns but instead went through. Clearly something that is used to travelling between points A and B in a straight line- a blundering brute of a Drake.

What's more one of the prisoners has been doing his or her best to ensure that the trail is still warm, between them Kali, Kyalia and Viator pick up three buttons, a cork (from a bottle of "South Paw", a Fallcrest brew), and half-a-dozen pieces of cloth. Ah-shahran makes sense of it all- Kartenix, the Guard Captain, the buttons and the cloth are from the uniform of a Watchman...

Your confidence begins to grow, yesterdays frowns turn to thin smiles, which grow wider (regardless of the miserable weather and conditions) as the day progresses and the clues gather.

And so it is, early evening, with the sun sinking beneath the horizon that you spy the ruins of Rivenroar Castle, you have not made good time today- you have made great time, surpassing all of your expectations. By the look of the trail you have certainly made up considerable time upon your quarry. 

Yesterday you guesstimate you were 6-8 hours behind the Goblins, the trail you see before you now- heading in to the ruins is probably less than two hours old.

[sblock=The Journey (& XP)]
So that was another Skill Challenge (of course), the first day you had three successes, and one failure. The second day- five successes, including a '20' from Kali- good work, and nicely played out. 

That's another 50 XP each for the journey, that should put you on 375 XP each. You are all fully rested- full compliment of Surges and Powers, and that counts as the first encounter of the day- one more and your up for an Action Point.

I'll post again in an hour or so with what you can see, then you can work out what you are going to do, the big question is of course, do you rest or proceed to the action. But more info first and a chance for you to have a nose-around perhaps.

Good work people![/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 29, 2011)

The Ruins of Castle Rivenroar are just that... a ruin, an ancient ruin by the look of the thing...

Castle Rivenroar-

041 Rivenroar Castle Ruins

You are within the perimeter of the Castle before you realise it, the wood is dense here, the ruins sit atop a gentle rise, or at least the few standing walls that remain do.

You hunker down in silence for a moment (Passive Perception and Insight checks used), other than the sights and sounds of the woodland creatures and the coming dark then... nothing stirs, except... perhaps.

Maybe forty to fifty yards ahead of where you hide is a thin wisp of smoke, from where you crouch it's difficult to see the source, certainly you cannot hear the sound of a fire...

You scout left and right, twenty or so yards each way, and discover nothing, which is to say the ruins are ahead of you- that's all that is left, there is no more to them.

The tracks of the Goblins blaze a swathe through the tall grass, heading straight ahead, directly towards the wisp of smoke that is even now getting harder to see- it gets dark quickly around here.

You ascertain you have perhaps 30 minutes of half-light remaining to work in, after which time you will need light sources, particularly beneath the canopy of the trees and in the shadows of the ruins.

[sblock=Rivenroar Castle Ruins]
Just to make sure, the ruins consist of a few standing walls, there are no inhabitable structures. The building is ancient and has been hidden by the woods- grown over, it is going back to nature.

That's all you can see.

Oh and if you are doing 'stuff' then remember to add Skill Checks (aplenty), I like Skill Checks- I like lots of Skill Checks for everything you're doing...
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 29, 2011)

Velani

"Ah, she must have been a thing of beauty in her hay-day. Wish I knew more about her, though...."

"As I'm neither built for speed or stealth, maybe a quick scouting by one of our more limber-toed friends would help with the lay of the land and determine where those bedeviled goblins have gone?  Mind you, that's not _my_ personal preference - I'm all for us walking up on the front door like we own the place, but I don't want to come across as brash. I'll follow where our, erm... leader goes?" Suddenly Velani realizes the party has been operating simply under a common goal, but with no discernable individual 'in charge.' 

Again, a smile crosses her face. "Amazing how we have not even had _need_ for a Captain. This speak volumes about all of you - a worthy band of warriors if ever there were one. And while this may have served us 'til now, how will we fare in the hours to come? I am not worried, mind you, but the fog of war can be chaotic indeed, and without a bannerman to guide our strategy, will we prevail? I am not suggesting my own leadership...I was asked to serve you five, and serve I will. Whom shall we look to for decisions?"


----------



## hairychin (Jun 29, 2011)

*Kali*

"I'll take a closer look at where our prey went, and see what sort of guard they've left. Happy to have company by any other light of foot." Kali draws his cloak closer around him.

"Whilst I'm gone you guys can decide which of you is best placed to lead us, and let me know the outome when I return."

Kali turns to leave, but at the last moment looks back "That way I'll know whose orders I'll be ignoring!" Kali grins, even on the verge of a chuckle, then turns, serious again, and heads on using the thicker parts of the vegetation to conceal himself.









*OOC:*


Enter Aspect of the Soaring Hawk to increase perception, and move slowly forward, aware that there may be more goblin guards or spotters around than those that might be close to the smoke.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Ah, she must have been a thing of beauty in her hay-day. Wish I knew more about her, though...."
> 
> ...




Damn! If only Velani had spent a little more time back at school listening in her history classes, I mean she's heard of the place- everyone's heard of the Castle Rivenroar, but... damn!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 30, 2011)

Kali said:


> "I'll take a closer look at where our prey went, and see what sort of guard they've left. Happy to have company by any other light of foot."




Yes Kali, scout ahead. I shall scout also. In my way. 

Reaching out with his mind, he treads carefully, searching for any sign of traps of the arcane kind or rituals being held. 



Velani said:


> "Ah, she must have been a thing of beauty in her hay-day. Wish I knew more about her, though...."




I was imparted information about your lands during my training. Let me see...

Viator shuts his eyes and runs the paths of his mind. The memories fly by as if riding down corridors as he seeks the necessary information.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“In the meantime, I will make myself useful and look for different ways to approach these ruins. Maybe there is some choice in what way we can take,”_ Kyalia offers before vanishing into the undergrowth. The elf moves in a healthy distance to the ruined castle to avoid detection, looking for possible approaches and possibly getting a better idea of the area.


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Freggo is excited*

Freggo hops from one foot to the other upon seeing the mysterious ruin before them.  "We're HERE!" Freggo whispers quietly and exuberantly.

Freggo shrugs at the suggestion of a leader from Velani.  "I guess we could use someone to negotiate with anyone we meet.  I did a bit of that back at the inn, but ah, I'm a bit new at this."  Freggo smiles companionably.  "Is that something you think you could help with, Ms. Velani?  Negotiating and whatnot?  That'd be great, and I could learn from you too.  I've had lots of teachers!  Never lasts that long though... ah, never mind."  Freggo blushes a bit at his inadvertent mention of past failures.  Freggo mumbles, "See, there I go, always saying too much..." 

Freggo is very interested in what Viator does with his magic.  "Ooh, that's neat.  Maybe I can help a bit..." Freggo tries to lend some of his own amateurish magical energy to Viator's efforts.

Freggo places his ever-burning torch into his lantern (at least the burning portion) and shutters it, ready to deploy a light as needed but not wanting to draw attention until they come up with a plan.  "I say we go check it out tonight!  I'm too excited to sleep anyways!"


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "I'll take a closer look at where our prey went, and see what sort of guard they've left. Happy to have company by any other light of foot." Kali draws his cloak closer around him.
> 
> "Whilst I'm gone you guys can decide which of you is best placed to lead us, and let me know the outome when I return."
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Yes Kali, scout ahead. I shall scout also. In my way.
> 
> Reaching out with his mind, he treads carefully, searching for any sign of traps of the arcane kind or rituals being held.
> 
> ...






Goken100 said:


> Freggo hops from one foot to the other upon seeing the mysterious ruin before them.  "We're HERE!" Freggo whispers quietly and exuberantly.
> 
> Freggo shrugs at the suggestion of a leader from Velani.  "I guess we could use someone to negotiate with anyone we meet.  I did a bit of that back at the inn, but ah, I'm a bit new at this."  Freggo smiles companionably.  "Is that something you think you could help with, Ms. Velani?  Negotiating and whatnot?  That'd be great, and I could learn from you too.  I've had lots of teachers!  Never lasts that long though... ah, never mind."  Freggo blushes a bit at his inadvertent mention of past failures.  Freggo mumbles, "See, there I go, always saying too much..."
> 
> ...




So here goes-

Kali moves silently forward, through the long grass, only from above could anyone hope to see him- thirty or so yards in he comes to a stop.Waits a while- nothing stirs. Ahead and to his side areas of fallen masonry- the side walls of the Castle in fact- however much of the stone and ancient mortar has been eroded by time, but that's not the interesting thing, slightly ahead the tall grass ends, or else the grass is bent down and trampled- a clearing, in the centre of which is a set of ancient stone steps that lead down, a whisp of smoke escapes from the opening.

[sblock=Kali]
A Perception check needed for anything further, the above info courtesy of your passive perception.
[/sblock]

Viator (with help from Freggo) stand statue and scan the area ahead for magical forces and/or traces, alas even their combined efforts are not enough... but wait, a trickle of power- the source and type you are unable to detect comes from some where straight ahead (latter when Kali reports you will work out that it comes from the direction of the opening). The pair are too far away to detect anything other than a sizeable source of magic, the opening is still over 150 feet away after all.

Still perhaps this skill could be of use a little closer, there's certainly something there...

Viator's historical knowledge is much easier to recollect- the Castle is indeed ancient, a relic of the Nerath Empire- a sprawling empire that covered the Nentir Vale and most of the known lands. Rivenroar was, in its hayday, home to Lords and Dukes- rulers of the Vale, this when Fallcrest was only a muddy settlement by the Nentir Falls. Viator recollects that a number of families have ruled the surrounding lands from Rivenroar, holding court there. Alas the names of the families escape him however (higher History check needed), they were however martial rulers- not tyrants, but men and women of action, used to fighting the myriad humanoids, and other factions, to keep their place in power.

Kyalia completes a circuit of the ruin, keeping to the shadows and the vegetation- there are few signs of activity, or even of creatures passing- a few half-hearted trails perhaps that swiftly peter out and lead to nowhere much. 

The Elf deduces that the Goblins have not been in the ruins long, or else they are particularly lax at posting guards- the place appears to her to be abandoned, another ruin- inadvertantly the Goblins with their lazy ways have not been detected, mostly, by not venturing far from their lair.

Returning to her start point Kyalia also spots the clearing (but not Kali), she edges forward and confirms the details so far provided by Kali above. 

[sblock=Kali]
Another Perception check specifically in this area may garner new insights.
[/sblock]

Freggo helps Viator of course, but also strains to see ahead, if there are lights then they are well disguised- or else hidden beneath the ground (down the stairs), Freggo can make out little from where he is alas.

And so twenty or so minutes pass with you creeping about, watching, waiting- straining to see or hear, which leaves only ten minutes of half-light left.

[sblock=In conclusion]
The only thing of note is the clearing and the stairs down, the rest is woodlands and mostly ruins and fallen stone. Any checks you make in the last ten minutes would be best made close to the clearing, and it seems there are no enemies to impede your progress to the area.

A few more checks and RP please (if you wish), and then an answer to the question- what are you doing next, enter now or wait until tomorrow?

Excellent play, I'd award XP but it keeps telling me I have to spread some around before it will let me award any more to you guys.

You've got Freggo nailed- top work, big dog in a small room, I think before the end of the adventure things are going to get knocked over and Freggo is going to stick his nose somewhere it doesn't belong. Excellent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia returns just in time to hear about Freggo's excitement. The elf nods to him, smiling.

_“I am not too tired yet, and as our adventurous friend here, I am in favor of entering the goblin's lair now and do not let them come to rest. They might have had a rougher journey with the prisoners in tow, so we would give up a potential advantage in fighting them, if we rest until tomorrow.”_


[SBLOCK=OOC]The new Perception Check is in case you meant Kyalia and not Kali with that spoiler right under the "Kyalia paragraph". [/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 30, 2011)

Velani

"So, the coast is clear, you say? Lax security either means surety or stupidity. Given their disregard for covering their tracks here, I believe it would be the latter. However, they may think that the night is worth posting a guard. My vote is to make our way to the entrance now before the final moments of daylight fall."

"Well done, my friends, well done, I applaud your skills!"









*OOC:*


 Perception to be made along the way to the enterance when party moves out 















*OOC:*


 LAWL... "ahem, so Velani notices, for the first time today, the _sun_......."


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia returns just in time to hear about Freggo's excitement. The elf nods to him, smiling.
> 
> _“I am not too tired yet, and as our adventurous friend here, I am in favor of entering the goblin's lair now and do not let them come to rest. They might have had a rougher journey with the prisoners in tow, so we would give up a potential advantage in fighting them, if we rest until tomorrow.”_
> 
> ...




[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry first time I wrote your reply I put Kali throughout, went through and changed them all and forgot to do the last one... I'm a fool.[/SBLOCK]

Alas Kyalia hears no sound from down below, although she's certain there's a light down there...

The stairs down-

042 Stairs Down

[sblock=Read This]
Anyone can move forward (safely) to the clearing and make a Perception (or any other) check, of course.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Freggo tip-toes*

"Rivenroar, Rivenroar, where have I heard that..." Freggo tries to remember any specific histories he's been told about past rulers of this castle.  "Nope, I don't remember any names either, sorry." 

"Oo, an opening ahead, going into the ground you say?  It's just like a story!  I gotta see this!"  Freggo does his darndest to sneak forward noiselessly, trusting his friends' assurances that no enemies are about more than his own prowess at staying quiet.  In one hand he holds his sword, in the other an odd-looking shuttered lantern with the handle of a torch sticking out of the smoke-hole.

"Hmmm, let's see if I can detect any more of that magic we sensed before..."  Freggo peers into the darkness and extends his senses as he was taught by old Schmendrick.









*OOC:*


DM: Thanks for the props!  By the way, I loved the pic of the castle, nice touch!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jun 30, 2011)

Freggo, I also am eager to get in after our prey.  I fear for those kidnapped...

Viator's ice blue eyes, usually so cold, melt slightly for just a second.

But may I advise caution?  We sensed a strong magic from down those stairs.  If I could just...

Moving closer to the stairs, he extends his senses.  Reaching out, he finds the resonance and lets it engulf his mind.  His eyes shine and his stands up straight.

I feel it...

Fingers twitching, holding on to the sense, he compartmentalises the feeling and tries to work out the link between the location and the powers being used.


[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah-shahran quietly follows the party, seemingly distracted by the view of the castle, and gazing abstractedly around the clearing.  As his glance absorbs every detail of the area, he softly mumbles Down, down, down the stairs, the goblins and the captives.  Whither light, in dead of night, beneath the bones of earth?  His face stretches in a manic grin just short of his standard cackle.  I agree.  Let's follow now, and deny them time to feed the captives to whatever undead lurk in these "katykoombs".

With a glance at Freggo as a few twigs snap under his exaggeratedly cautious step, he adds A subtle approach is a good idea, even if some of us are terrible at it.  Should we try for quiet?


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 30, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> "Rivenroar, Rivenroar, where have I heard that..." Freggo tries to remember any specific histories he's been told about past rulers of this castle.  "Nope, I don't remember any names either, sorry."
> 
> "Oo, an opening ahead, going into the ground you say?  It's just like a story!  I gotta see this!"  Freggo does his darndest to sneak forward noiselessly, trusting his friends' assurances that no enemies are about more than his own prowess at staying quiet.  In one hand he holds his sword, in the other an odd-looking shuttered lantern with the handle of a torch sticking out of the smoke-hole.
> 
> ...




Alas Freggo has no more to add as regards the history of Castle Rivenroar... he's heard of the place of course, and he knew it was within the Vale, but nothing else.

Now to help Viator to scan the area for magic...



RavenBlackthorne said:


> Freggo, I also am eager to get in after our prey.  I fear for those kidnapped...
> 
> Viator's ice blue eyes, usually so cold, melt slightly for just a second.
> 
> ...




Yes, certainly there is magic below, Viator (and Freggo) get a sense of ancient magic- mostly faded but at one time potent, that perhaps still holds in places.

More specifically the chamber down the stair seems to contain a slight sense of the ancient magic, some power- much faded, which as yet remains. 

For the briefest moment Viator sees an image of flickering flame- as quickly the flickering flame bursts in to a gout of fire and then is gone. He is confident however, the magic is weak, faded and old- Viator is not frightened.

A second tug comes a little later, a wielder of magic lies below, a small but dark force broods down the stair- somehow the flame and the... individual are connected... and then the feeling is gone.



tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran quietly follows the party, seemingly distracted by the view of the castle, and gazing abstractedly around the clearing.  As his glance absorbs every detail of the area, he softly mumbles Down, down, down the stairs, the goblins and the captives.  Whither light, in dead of night, beneath the bones of earth?  His face stretches in a manic grin just short of his standard cackle.  I agree.  Let's follow now, and deny them time to feed the captives to whatever undead lurk in these "katykoombs".
> 
> With a glance at Freggo as a few twigs snap under his exaggeratedly cautious step, he adds A subtle approach is a good idea, even if some of us are terrible at it.  Should we try for quiet?




Ah-shahran comes to a halt- voices, their are voices coming from down the stair, he looks about wondering why none of his companions can hear them, surely... but, no. 

Not undead but Goblins, and one of them is particularly shrill- barking, or rather, screeching orders- impossible to hear what he's too far away. However the 'shrill Goblin' is clearly the leader, and by the sound of things no great warrior.

And another sound, quiet- background noise, no more- the flicker of flame...

[sblock=Onwards]
By the sound of things, perhaps someone sneaky could even take a peek...
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jun 30, 2011)

Freggo is seriously excited now.  "Yeah, let's be sneaky!  Ah man, I wish I knew how to do that!  Um, maybe the K's can scout in there a little for us.  Then we can develop a plan of attack!"  Freggo indicates Kali and Kylia might want to go the the stairs.  Getting a little overexcited, Freggo practices a few swipes and flourishes that he plans on using on any goblins that don't cooperate.

[sblock=ooc love the mumbling]


tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran quietly follows the party, seemingly distracted by the view of the castle, and gazing abstractedly around the clearing.  As his glance absorbs every detail of the area, he softly mumbles Down, down, down the stairs, the goblins and the captives.  Whither light, in dead of night, beneath the bones of earth?  His face stretches in a manic grin just short of his standard cackle.  I agree.  Let's follow now, and deny them time to feed the captives to whatever undead lurk in these "katykoombs".



Nice!  I tried to give experience, but I haven't spread xp around enough yet I guess. =/
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah-shahran cocks his head toward the stairs as Gorm materializes next to Freggo.  What's that?  Goblin voices, goblin orders floating up the stairs.  They may not be on guard above, but they have guardians below.  With a glance at Kali, he continues, Stealth is decidedly in order.  I don't believe they know we're here, and the yapping of their leader will help cover our approach.  Should we send someone to scout the layout, or tiptoe down below en-mass?

[sblock=Mechanics]Technically I can grant 4 temp HP to Freggo here when I summon Gorm, but if you'd prefer to constrain that mechanic to combat I understand--regardless I won't go the cheese of granting 4 temp HP to everyone in the party every few minutes as we walk along.

Mostly I just want Gorm already summoned since we might have a surprise round coming up.

And speaking of surprise--I'll go ahead and roll stealth now, but it only applies when we're all going down the stairs.  edit: blah, terrible roll.  Are we using the group skill check rules?  If so, I'll add Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jun 30, 2011)

Velani

"I will admit my sword thirsts for retribution and, surrounded by you, I am feeling somewhat bold. I wish to take the forward line to them, but I am afraid I am not quite skilled at skulking and whatnot. However, should you wish to have me shout a declaration of our presence, I would be honored and will take the fore as we descend."









*OOC:*


 Two rolls provided, one for Stealth and one for Intimidation, should the party wish to sneak downstairs or, as Velani would rather, to put the fear of Dol Arrah into them as we enter their lair.


----------



## hairychin (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali sits quietly on the edge of the clearing as his companions move closer to the stairs. He is convinced that there must be some guard, alarm, or trap here. He knows better than most that Goblins may lack a few brains, but they are cunning, and it would be unlike them to not have any defence. He streches out all of his senses to find that one thing out of place.









*OOC:*


If he spots anything he will investigate, if not then as below:







'I am willing to scout ahead to check the lie of the land, and just what our goblin friends are up to, if our leader is in agreement'  Kali smiles and looks around to see who has been chosen, and gives a swift bow to Freggo before moving quietly towards the stairs.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran cocks his head toward the stairs as Gorm materializes next to Freggo.  What's that?  Goblin voices, goblin orders floating up the stairs.  They may not be on guard above, but they have guardians below.  With a glance at Kali, he continues, Stealth is decidedly in order.  I don't believe they know we're here, and the yapping of their leader will help cover our approach.  Should we send someone to scout the layout, or tiptoe down below en-mass?
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Technically I can grant 4 temp HP to Freggo here when I summon Gorm, but if you'd prefer to constrain that mechanic to combat I understand--regardless I won't go the cheese of granting 4 temp HP to everyone in the party every few minutes as we walk along.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Mechanics]
I am happy for Gorm to be summoned pre-fight once, so that one lucky soul can gain 4 Temp HP- I figure that's the kind of thing a nice DM would do.

As to the group Stealth checks I have seen two variants- 
1) average the groups check, and the one I usually use-
2) take the lowest number.

I like 2) not because I'm a bad person but because it just seems 'real' if one guy is clanking along in Platemail (you know who you are), then no matter what the other players are doing they can't mitigate for sir, or rather, lady clankalot.

What's your take on it?
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> As to the group Stealth checks I have seen two variants-
> 1) average the groups check, and the one I usually use-
> 2) take the lowest number.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 I'm all for #2...it's what I use in my RL games. Concur w/ the realism. Even if it _might_ be a certain plate-wearing clunkity-clunk of a cavalier.....


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> [sblock=Mechanics]
> I am happy for Gorm to be summoned pre-fight once, so that one lucky soul can gain 4 Temp HP- I figure that's the kind of thing a nice DM would do.
> 
> As to the group Stealth checks I have seen two variants-
> ...



[sblock=OOC]My preference is the Group Checks rules introduced in Essentials (Rules Compendium, p. 128; Heroes of the Fallen Lands, p. 283; Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms, p. 281).  Basically, everyone makes a Stealth check vs. highest enemy passive Perception, and if at least half the group succeeds, the group gains surprise.

Take the lowest number is also reasonable, and arguably more realistic.  The group check can be rationalized as the stealthier members helping the clankers out by showing them where to step, or when it's ok to move (timed during bursts of louder screeching in this case).

I prefer the group check rules because otherwise, most parties never have a realistic chance of achieving surprise.  Surprise generally depends on Bluff or Stealth, and it's difficult to put together a party where everyone has a good score in at least one of those skills.  But I certainly can't fault someone for going with the lowest check.

I just wanted to know which method you were using because adding 5-6 to my Stealth might matter in a group check, but probably wouldn't matter in a lowest roll situation (as proved out by Velani  )[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali sits quietly on the edge of the clearing as his companions move closer to the stairs. He is convinced that there must be some guard, alarm, or trap here. He knows better than most that Goblins may lack a few brains, but they are cunning, and it would be unlike them to not have any defence. He streches out all of his senses to find that one thing out of place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali spots nothing untoward, it seems the Goblins either believe themselves to be safe, or are very lazy- or possibly have just got back from a raid... Or perhaps a combination of all three.

Kali heads forward to do a little scouting...

New Map-

043 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Kali takes a look

Ahead Kali spies in to a fairly clean guardroom- by Goblin standards, some one has clearly made an effort some time in the past, the place is dank and smells of mildew however.

Nearest to him are a pair of bulky looking Hobgoblins, they look to be the real deal, wearing chainmail over thick leathers, clutching heavy shileds in one hand and incredibly nasty looking spiked flails in their other hands. The pair keep a constant vigil staring up the stair, and seemingly through Kali.

Every now and then one of them turns around, briefly, to look behind... and with good reason.

Behind the pair a smaller figure, a Goblin, wearing a thick travelling cloak that seems to have something (words, symbols or... dunno) written on it- or else decorated in some way.

The cloak wearing Goblin seems to be berating (in Goblin) two other Goblins, alas because of the angle of the stairs Kali can only see their feet- he can tell little from their boots.

"Dith-piccable, it'th dith-piccable. Behawving lyke a wowdy bunch ov wazzokth!" The cloaked Goblin is quite clearly in charge, and has a pronounced lisp- either that or he's doing the voice for effect.

"It'th thith tha kind ov behavwiour that yew exthibit wen yaw withh Thinrewth?"

Silence for a moment, it's odd that Kali can only see the furthest two Goblin's shoes, as that's all they're looking at too.

"Wewll?" Lisper asks, nay demands.

"No-ow!" The pair chorus back like naughty schoolboys.

"Noa, whath?"

"No-ow, Unholy Jeff" The pair chorus again.

Throughout this exchange, and while the two Hobgoblin Guards share looks and giggle a little at their compatriots being told off, throughout this Kali can see, hear and smell- fire. Or rather he can see the glow, but not the source.

Kali takes a tentative step forward, the two Goblins at the back are a ragged pair, with short swords at their belts, and hand-crossbows at the ready- one of them wipes his nose and looks forlorn, then goes back to keeping his head down, as the tirade continues.

Kali can just make out, both sides of the room- burning braziers with leaping flames illuminate the chamber, and ahead a set of important-looking, but very rusted, metal doors. The doors seem to have a plaque above them- alas Kali is much to far away to make out what it says there.

Job done, Kali shuffles back to see tell his friends...

[sblock=Last Thing]
It is possible to move your PCs to where they are now on the map, note Kali is the only PC on the stairs (which are not difficult terrain). MOve any further and your Stealth checks enter play (or at least those rolled already do).
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=OOC]My preference is the Group Checks rules introduced in Essentials (Rules Compendium, p. 128; Heroes of the Fallen Lands, p. 283; Heroes of the Forgotten Kingdoms, p. 281).  Basically, everyone makes a Stealth check vs. highest enemy passive Perception, and if at least half the group succeeds, the group gains surprise.
> 
> Take the lowest number is also reasonable, and arguably more realistic.  The group check can be rationalized as the stealthier members helping the clankers out by showing them where to step, or when it's ok to move (timed during bursts of louder screeching in this case).
> 
> ...




[sblock=Stealth]
I'm going to keep it going my way for now, although I may change if I think it will make it easier for you guys if I think you're having a tough time of it. I am aware from past experience how deadly a Surprise round can be, I remember a time in Troll Haunts a bunch of 12th Level PCs with a surprise round and a natural '20' nearly took down the Troll King (my end of module bad guy), as it was they crippled him.

Same for a surprise round and the Duergar Chief in Thunderspire.

My advice to you is compromise, I will always try to get you close to the action when the combat begins, unless circumstances dictate otherwise.

There are stealthy folk, and that's part of their schtick, they get to move in a little closer- the clankers should be able to work out for themselves that moving forward will jeopardise the team effort.

I'm happy for high stealth rollers to aid another but... that could get messy, so we'll go for lowest roll, unless it works out you guys really do need a helping hand.

Hope that's okay for you, the other thing is the non-stealthy guy is going to get targeted- obviously in the stair way it's a bad example but in open play/space then those that are stealthy are not spotted- clank-alot gets the heat, which is part of the reason the buggers (Defenders almost all) get to dress up in the metal stuff in the first place.
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

*Did we pick a leader?  I'd be happy to give direction in combat, if you'd like.  Why don't you sneaky people move a bit closer, and we'll time our headlong rush down the stairs with your attacks.  Oh, and intimidating challenges and battle cries, too.*  As Ah-shahran whispers, Gorm ghosts down the stairs a bit.

[sblock=Mechanics]Moving Gorm one square short of where the Goblins can be seen (i.e. if the goblins can be seen from M6, I move him to N6; if Kali can see them now, I move him to O6).  This shouldn't require stealth--as a construct, Gorm does not make noise, and I'm keeping him out of sight.  This positions him to grant Kyalia a RBA during the surprise round, assuming she moves up to where she can see the Goblins.

I guess this disproves my comment about surprise depending on stealth--stealth here allows for superior positioning, which makes plenty of sense to me.[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Freggo prepares to pounce*

Upon learning that there is light ahead, Freggo will put away his lantern and torch and join the group on the stairway, ready to attack.  He will grin a bit at Ah-shahran's question about leadership, but save such discussions for after the fight.  _I will gladly follow any advice given that seems wise, and Ah-shahran seems to know what he is doing._

[sblock=OOC Group Stealth]







tiornys said:


> My preference is the Group Checks rules introduced in Essentials



I agree with this.  I actually think it's more realistic to use group checks in situations such as Stealth.  If you look at how stealth actually works, a lot of the skill that comes with experience is when to duck, where to hide, how to hunker, etc.  An experienced leader can keep an inexperienced group much better hidden than they could be on their own.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> [sblock=OOC Group Stealth]
> I agree with this.  I actually think it's more realistic to use group checks in situations such as Stealth.  If you look at how stealth actually works, a lot of the skill that comes with experience is when to duck, where to hide, how to hunker, etc.  An experienced leader can keep an inexperienced group much better hidden than they could be on their own.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Stealth]
That I don't disagree with at all, my own real life experience (as a group leader) comes from my time in the British Armed Forces, and the guy with with 90lb bergen and/or the GPMG (or just foolishly stowed mess tins) tends to stick out or sound off like a kitchen falling down the stairs. 

And in the example we're in at the moment you are moving down a set of stairs effectively in the open with nothing to 'duck', 'hide' or 'hunker' behind.

My point being a guy in Full Plate and Heavy Shield, metal Helm and heavy weapon just plain clanks, and would in any reality make noise just by moving...

Regardless, this isn't a deal breaker, some guys on the battlefield are good at stealth, they tend to move away from the clanky people in order to be stealthy- which is why Kali and Kyalia went for a wander and you guys stayed put. Basically that's there thing, in the same way that the clanky person gets to be trained (5 points) in Intimidate and Athletics and wallop around shouting and being macho, that's why Larry rolled his intimidate check.

I'm not saying there's not a between phase I'm just saying you have some clanky individuals and no amount of shushing is going to solve their problems, part of the -4 to their Stealth checks is the encumberance- they don't bend well to hunker, nor do they duck- or at least not without sounding like someone hitting a saucepan with a spoon.

Our stealthy guy gets to put his faith in not doing that- trained in Stealth, Bluff and Acrobatics he goes ahead of the bunch and does what he does best.

Assassins tend not to travel in packs, if they do- they all wear black pyjamas.

In my time in the forces then all of my guys, if we were trying to be stealthy, tended to be stripped to the bone and moving low and light (and fast where possible). We'd hide what equipment we didn't need- no one wore Plate, and we never made group checks.

On the other hand if we were not being stealthy I used to recommend air support and an APC to keep dry in and smoke.

Here's the thing, we'll go with lowest for the moment, if you are seriously down on it then we'll try the Group Method, but I honestly like the danger that metal man brings to you... Also the group method is going to be me rolling for all of you again isn't it...

The other obvious thing is the guy in the plate would in reality have to have someone show him where to step et al every stride he takes (between encounters too). That's mostly why they stuck those guys on horses- walking in armour is an issue, thank heavens we're in fantasy land.

Lowest check goes for now, stealth is somebody's thing- don't take their thing away from them, it's theirs. As I said previously I'll mitigate for this by getting you in close where I can, I promise.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

On the ready line...

You each catch your breath, hold it- ready for the word.

[Sblock=Movement/Stealth]
K is the Stealthy line, you need to make a Stealth check to get here, fail and the encounter triggers. If you want to move forward of 'K' then you need to make a very good stealth check.

O is the start line for the none stealthy guys, everyone can start their move from here, forward of 'O' and you need to make Stealth checks.

There everyone can get in with a charge-ish.

Remember I'm on your side 50% of the time at least.

Anyone wanting to make Stealth checks to move to K, do so now- Kali is already there.

Then, we go, or else I'm about to roll your initiative, you decide what happens from here.

PS I've given Freggo 4 Temp HP from the summoning of Gorm.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
16 Velani
11 Kalimaru
11 Viator
5 Ah-shahran
4 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali-

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo-

[/sblock]

Kyalia (see above regards Stealth) when the fighting begins you're first to roll (Surprise round unless you mess up a Stealth check)


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

Freggo will wait near the stairs for the signal to charge and attack.









*OOC:*


O-line for Freggo.







[sblock=Stealth]


Goonalan said:


> That I don't disagree with at all, my own real life experience (as a group leader) comes from my time in the British Armed Forces, and the guy with with 90lb bergen and/or the GPMG (or just foolishly stowed mess tins) tends to stick out or sound off like a kitchen falling down the stairs.
> 
> And in the example we're in at the moment you are moving down a set of stairs effectively in the open with nothing to 'duck', 'hide' or 'hunker' behind.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me.  As far as experienced people helping, I was thinking about how they can tell folks not to walk along the top of hills, and what not to step in and stuff.  What you say makes plenty of sense though, advice doesn't help sneak down stairs without clanking.  Also LOL multiple times, black pajamas indeed. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=Updated Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
17 Freggo
16 Velani
11 Kalimaru
11 Viator
5 Ah-shahran


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- 

Freggo-

Velani- 

Kali-

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=Initiative Bonus]I grant everyone a +2 bonus to initiative; looks like you applied a +1 bonus.  Unless I'm missing something, everyone should be 1 point higher on initiative--too early to say whether that matters or not, since we haven't seen enemy initiative yet [/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=Initiative Bonus]I grant everyone a +2 bonus to initiative; looks like you applied a +1 bonus. Unless I'm missing something, everyone should be 1 point higher on initiative--too early to say whether that matters or not, since we haven't seen enemy initiative yet [/sblock]












*OOC:*


 if some +1 bonuses were erroneously applied, velani missed hers entirely. w/ a +2 she'd be at +7 overall....


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Velani

<whispering to the party> "Target the brutes watching the stairs...I'm headed for the goblin."









*OOC:*


 The following turn goes off either after Kayalia and/or Freggo get surprise rounds or of they decide to delay 







In Goblin (yes, Velani speaks Goblin!), she yells, "The Red Hand was bloodied and beaten years ago, and soon your corpses will add to the tally of dead! For Fallcrest!" (utilizing her Intimidate roll of 27 from post #234)









*OOC:*



Minor: Defender's Aura: Aura 1, enemies are -2 hit anyone else and if moves or makes an attack that does not include Velani, takes 6 radiant dmg
Move: to K6
Standard: charge to F6, provoking an OA from Grouch at +2 all defenses (heavy blade expertise) (unless he's surprised, then she just saunters on by), MBA vs. Jeff
AP: Vengeful Strike vs. Jeff 
Free: Heroic Effort if 18 vs AC misses 
Free: Holy Smite - 5 addl radiant dmg vs. Jeff and Jeff dazed until end of Velani's next turn


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kyalia*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, Stealth Check coming... sneaking to the square next to Kali (N6).[/SBLOCK]


Surprise Round (if we get one)

As they are sneaking up to the enemy, Kyalia readies her bow and once they decide that it is time to jump on their foes, the elf releases two arrows on the nearby goblins.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Shot on Hobgoblins #1 (Gung Ho) and #2 (Grouch).[/SBLOCK]


Regular Round 1

Once the goblins begin to stir, Kyalia leaps forward, drawing two arrows, and fires them at the closest targets.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move to M6; Hunter's Quarry on Hobgoblin #1 (Gung Ho); Twin Shot on Hobgoblins #1 (Gung Ho) and #2 (Grouch).

In case they are minions and already down, any extra attacks go to Goblin #3 (Unholy Jeff).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if some +1 bonuses were erroneously applied, velani missed hers entirely. w/ a +2 she'd be at +7 overall....




[Sblock=Init]
Sorry I was posting at 2.30 AM last night.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Freggo hears the signal*

When Freggo sees Kyalia fire off her first shots, Freggo leaps forward.  _Yes!  Here we go!_  He heads straight for one of the guards at the front, sword swinging.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard Action: Charge from O:6 to I:6 vs. Hobgoblin #2
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]Ok, Stealth Check coming... sneaking to the square next to Kali (N6).[/SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> Surprise Round (if we get one)
> ...




Kyalia signals the attack, alas her aim is out- her first arrow passes harmlessly several feet to the side of Gung-ho, the Hobgoblin looks quizzical, what just happened. He scratches his head.

In the same instant Kyalia sights upon the second Hobgoblin, Groucho- Thuk! Her arrow ricochets the creatures heavy shield- it spies along the line of flight of the missile. Groucho's mouth drops open, it tries to make words, eventually- in garbled tones, comes one word.

"Bushwhackers!"

Groucho looks confused- where did that word come from.

Alas two misses Kyalia will have to improve her aim.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/25 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- 

Freggo-

Kali-

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=READ THIS!]
This is a surprise round, you all have surprise- you can all take one action... I get the feeling people do not play surprise rounds like this- my bad, possibly.

I play, or rather I thought the rules were- if the bad guys haven't heard you then... you have a surprise round. The creatures are all distracted, the Goblins looking at their shoes, Unholy Jeff with his back to you, and the Hobgobs are giggling.

Admittedly as soon as clanky gets moving then the game is up but that's not enough for the bad guys to get in to the initiative- am I playing this incorrectly, genuinely, I'm concerned that I should be doing something different.

To conclude that's why I said that the sneakies can get as far as the K-line, while those that choose not to sneak can get to the O line, the top of the stairs, without having to make a roll or indeed be seen or heard.

Help, please.

Oh and the initiative order has changed- Velani is ahead of Freggo, bad maths and far too tired last night.
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are correct - one action for each party member (Standard, Move or Minor), and as many Free actions as you want, and no APs can be used.  Then its into a normal intitiative round for both sides.  I can only suggest that Kyalia and Velani do-over their action in light of this.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> [sblock=READ THIS!]
> This is a surprise round, you all have surprise- you can all take one action... I get the feeling people do not play surprise rounds like this- my bad, possibly.
> 
> I play, or rather I thought the rules were- if the bad guys haven't heard you then... you have a surprise round. The creatures are all distracted, the Goblins looking at their shoes, Unholy Jeff with his back to you, and the Hobgobs are giggling.
> ...



[sblock=OOC]That sounds correct to me.  My understanding:  Kyalia can sneak ahead outside of combat.  Once she Twin Strikes (or uses Hunter's Quarry), that initiates the surprise round, and uses up her action in the surprise round (so I assume she'll Twin Strike).  Then each of us gets 1 action in initiative order (plus free actions, so Velani can issue her "challenge" as she moves down the stairs).  Then we start a regular round, and unless the goblins have a very high initiative, Kyalia gets a full round of actions, followed by normal initiative.

I assume we're also still posting in initiative order?  I know my action for the round, but I figured I'd wait to post it until everyone else had gone.[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I am of exactly the same mind as [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION] and [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION].  You are correct.  It all got a little confused then.  I see you've resolved [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] 's actions by taking her first attack.  Maybe do the same for [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION] and not take the action point action if that is ok.  I was waiting for those before me in the init to act before I did.

As you were.[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Right, I think what Thanee posted for Kyalia posted is fine (at least the surprise round part).  It it's still applicable, Kyalia's 1st round of combat actions could be used too when it comes around to her again.
larryfinnjr will probably want to post again with a surprise round turn, since I don't think he knew Velani was getting one.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]larryfinnjr hasn't had a combat with us, so he presumably wasn't aware of our habit of posting in order.  He stated that his action was set for after the surprise round.  I figured he was delaying during the surprise round and effectively giving up his surprise action to go first during regular combat, and that he was just posting early to get his turn out of the way, as is common in other PBP games.[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







tiornys said:


> larryfinnjr hasn't had a combat with us, so he presumably wasn't aware of our habit of posting in order.  He stated that his action was set for after the surprise round.  I figured he was delaying during the surprise round and effectively giving up his surprise action to go first during regular combat, and that he was just posting early to get his turn out of the way, as is common in other PBP games.



I don't think you can delay a surprise round and end up with a full round's worth of actions early.  If the surprise round is delayed all the way until the same initiative comes up again in the first round of combat, obviously the person gets all actions.  But if the person takes an action ANY time before that, they still only get a standard action, since it's still technically that character's surprise action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, the first part (Twin Shot, nothing else) is the Surprise Round action. I posted the regular action already, because of my rather high Initiative... seems rather likely, that the bad guys won't have acted until then).

And yeah, those dice rolls were really abysmal... 5d20 and four of them single digits, and the other barely made it into doubles. And to top it all off, the good damage rolls were paired with the worst attack rolls. Can only get better!  

Oh, and one question... why is Kyalia missing one hp in the Status? Shouldn't we be fully rested?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Velani

First part of my original plan stays: Intimidate challenge 27 and move to K6.

will pick up rest of turn after surprise round completes


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You are correct - one action for each party member (Standard, Move or Minor), and as many Free actions as you want, and no APs can be used.  Then its into a normal intitiative round for both sides.  I can only suggest that Kyalia and Velani do-over their action in light of this.












*OOC:*


Kyalia's is fine- she just posted her surprise round and then her actions for round #1, her surprise round was Twin Strike- the move came before she started the fight.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> [sblock=OOC]I am of exactly the same mind as [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION] and [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION].  You are correct.  It all got a little confused then.  I see you've resolved [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] 's actions by taking her first attack.  Maybe do the same for [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION] and not take the action point action if that is ok.  I was waiting for those before me in the init to act before I did.
> 
> As you were.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
larry's first action is a Move, that's why I wanted to give him the choice...
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> First part of my original plan stays: Intimidate challenge 27 and move to K6.
> 
> will pick up rest of turn after surprise round completes




[sblock=HELP some more]
I'll admit it I'm foxed again, does 'Intimidate challenge' mean something in game, I've never heard the phrase, in the compendium Intimidate can be used as a Standard action to get a bad guy to surrender... If you mean you're just screaming at the bad guy then I get it- sorry again if I appear dumb it's just that tiornys also referred to it-

'Oh, and intimidating challenges and battle cries, too'

It sounds like a rule I should know? Should I?
[/sblock]

Velani moves swiftly down the stairs...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo-

Kali-

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

044 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Into the fray


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 1, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> When Freggo sees Kyalia fire off her first shots, Freggo leaps forward.  _Yes!  Here we go!_  He heads straight for one of the guards at the front, sword swinging.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Standard Action: Charge from O:6 to I:6 vs. Hobgoblin #2
> [/sblock]




Freggo is down the stair in several graceful bounds and at Groucho, who still looks shocked, the Swordmage slices in to the Hobgoblin who does the decent thing and bleeds profusely...

Behind the Goblins look up and finally realise what is going on, with shaking hands they scramble to get their hand-crossbows ready for action.

Unholy Jeff, the cloaked Goblin, is furious and continues to berate the pair- he's still not spotted the action as of yet.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2- 10 HP damage yaken.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali-

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

045 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Charge of the Freggo

Kali, then Viator, then Ah-shahran...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> I'll admit it I'm foxed again, does 'Intimidate challenge' mean something in game, I've never heard the phrase, in the compendium Intimidate can be used as a Standard action to get a bad guy to surrender... If you mean you're just screaming at the bad guy then I get it- sorry again if I appear dumb it's just that tiornys also referred to it-
> 
> 'Oh, and intimidating challenges and battle cries, too'
> 
> It sounds like a rule I should know? Should I?












*OOC:*


 Sorry, Goonalan, you are correct. The _true_ use of the skill, during combat, is as a standard action. Given that we were still (oh so slightly) outside of combat, the intent was more flavor than anything else - a yell and stride to add a moment of hesitation in the enemy. We got our surprise round, and that's the best I could imagine getting out of the play. I'm not expecting anything more out of it. 

I have, in my RL games where defender types have tried that and failed miserably, played it out where the enemy actually got the reverse jump on the party by 'playing scared' and then unleashing sudden hell on the players.... DMs are evil, eh?


----------



## hairychin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali eyes Unholy Jeff with a view to a later assassination, but heads in to take a quick swipe at Groucho.









*OOC:*


Drop an Assassins Shroud on Jeff (Free), and charge Groucho


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 1, 2011)

Watching his companions charge into the fray, Viator calls out:

Beware the robed one! I think he may be the one I sensed! Beware flames!

He reaches out with his power, trying to clear a path.

The rush of the others distracts him, however, and he struggles to focus

Dammit!

[sblock=Actions]Dimensional Scramble at G5, catching Gung Ho[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 1, 2011)

With a *wuff*, Gorm's figure dissolves, forming an attenuated line that aims at Groucho's heart.  Faster than thought, Kyalia launches an arrow, trying to follow the line.  From the top of the stairs, Ah-shahran's voice is barely audible to those entering the room: We must clear the way to get at the caster, for the grunts might surrender if we slaughter the master!  The cackle that follows, however, is clearly audible to the entire room below.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA against Groucho with combat advantage and cover.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali eyes Unholy Jeff with a view to a later assassination, but heads in to take a quick swipe at Groucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jeff suddenly develops an itch- it's in the centre of his back, he tries to reach it, scratches furiously- now with both hands, and hoping from foot to foot. The Goblin, still with his back turned and unaware of all that is happening behind him, is doing some strange chicken dance- or so it seems to those observing him.

Meanwhile Kali is in and hacking at Groucho, the Hobgoblin has still not stirred, and that's the second wound he has taken.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator-

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow all posted actions.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Watching his companions charge into the fray, Viator calls out:
> 
> Beware the robed one! I think he may be the one I sensed! Beware flames!
> 
> ...




Viator's warning rings out- it has an immediate effect, Unholy Jeff stops scratching, he just heard his name...

He turns...

And stares...

"Wathhh!"

And stares.

Meantime Viator's arcane power fails to take hold.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6

Turn: The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- as previous, when I catch up.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

tiornys said:


> With a *wuff*, Gorm's figure dissolves, forming an attenuated line that aims at Groucho's heart.  Faster than thought, Kyalia launches an arrow, trying to follow the line.  From the top of the stairs, Ah-shahran's voice is barely audible to those entering the room: We must clear the way to get at the caster, for the grunts might surrender if we slaughter the master!  The cackle that follows, however, is clearly audible to the entire room below.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA against Groucho with combat advantage and cover.[/sblock]




Kyalia is in action once again, another arrow notched... and fired- this one finds its target and Groucho takes his third wound the Hobgoblin is fading fast- bloodied already and yet has still not had time to launch his own attack.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2- 29 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- 

Goblin #1- 

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

046 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Surprise

I've already got Kyalia's next turn so I'll do that next.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Regular Round 1
> 
> Once the goblins begin to stir, Kyalia leaps forward, drawing two arrows, and fires them at the closest targets.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Thanee +8 To Hit?]
How do you get +8 for your bow, don't get me wrong you're probably right but- +4 Dex +2 Bow +1 Expertise = +7
What am I missing?
[/sblock]

Kyalia's first arrow's aim is true, Gung Ho takes a blow to the leg, that'll wake him up- the martial Hobgoblin still has not recovered enough to leap in to action.

Alas the second arrow whizzes high and wide, let loose in the pull back rather than the aim- an amateur mistake.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1*
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #2- 29 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- 

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow after the Goblins get in to the action (which may be tomorrow- it's late and I'm tired).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]+1 is from Prime Shot, but none of my allies can be closer to the target, so it wouldn't apply at this point. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Goblin #1*

Tomo, still covered in mud from the hard trek back from Fallcrest, dashes for cover, and in the process does his best to hide his position.

Then readies his aim, and...

<Splung!>

The tiny bolt finds its way through the fracas and in to Freggo's leg, happily it's only a scratch, Tomo however feels a modicum of pride, the fight back has begun.

[sblock=Tomo Mechanics]
Move: F2 (Cover) with Stealth 13.
Standard: Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage (remember Freggo had 4 Temp HP already).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #2- 29 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Goblin #2*

Spizz dives forward, does his best to hide himself behind the cloaked Unholy Jeff, all the time nudging the cloaked one...

"Get 'em Jeff, get 'em Master!"

He then steadies his aim, and squeezes off a shot, this time at the wild-man laying in to Groucho- Kali.

<Spuck!>

Another hit, Kali takes a bolt to the right shoulder and winces, the pain is terrible- they may be small but they bite these Goblins. The wild-man grits his teeth and grimaces, fights on.

[sblock=Spizz Mechanics]
Move: Move D7 (Cover), cower behind Unholy Jeff.
Standard: Hand Crossbow Kali-Hit 9 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Magnus 38/38 Surges 13/13
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #2- 29 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow, Velani has already messaged me her turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Velani

"Jeff! Over here my little lisping kidnapper! BOO!"

[sblock=OOC
Minor: Defender's Aura: Aura 1, enemies are -2 hit anyone else and if moves or makes an attack that does not include Velani, takes 6 radiant dmg
Standard: charge to F6, provoking an OA from Grouch at +2 all defenses(heavy blade expertise) (unless he's still surprised), then MBA vs. Jeff
AP: Vengeful Strike vs. Jeff 
Free: Heroic Effort if 18 vs AC misses 
Free: Holy Smite - 5 addl radiant dmg vs. Jeff and Jeff dazed until end of Velani's next turn  

Here were Velani's original rolls:
Vengeful radiant dmg vs. Jeff: 1d8 + 4 = 7
Vengeful Strike vs. Jeff AC: 1d20 + 8 = 18
MBA dmg: 1d8 + 4 = 7
MBA vs. Jeff, incl charge: 1d20 + 9 = 28
[/sblock]

Velani charges forward, getting far too close to Groucho- who at last sees his opportunity and lashes out with his flail at the Cavalier.

<WHUMP>

A critical hit that sucks all the air, and much of the sense out of Velani, she is stopped in her tracks.

[sblock=Grouchs's OA]
OA: Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed and Marked (till end of Hobgoblin #2s next turn).
[/sblock]

Velani, cannot run on- her feet are like lead and her head... She turns back to stare at the bastard Hobgoblin, and swings hard- her charge has a new target.

[sblock=Velani Mechanics]
As above MBA on Unholy Jeff.

I didn't use your AP- message if you want me to do this- but I didn't use it for a good reason, think about it.
[/sblock]

The Hobgoblins are turning out to be sturdy foes...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/14 Surges 11/11- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #2- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Freggo, then Kali, then Viator- hold Ah-shahran please.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Stairs+down-+Hobgoblins+are+sturdy.jpg.html


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Freggo duels in his own mind*

Freggo points his sword to the less injured hobgoblin and shouts, *"watch this, villain, for you are next!"*  Freggo begins to dance around the still lethargic but injured hobgoblin, with feints, side-steps, and yells of *"ha, ho, touche!"*  His sword begins to glow a beguiling and mesmerizing yellow  color as he slips behind the foe, finally launching a genuine attack.  The hit strike true, drawing blood, and also allowing Freggo's magic to flare and draw the Hobgoblin after him as he steps back next to the robed goblin.  *"Hi there, mister Jeff.  I'll be your heroic opponent today!"*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement on Hobgoblin #1
Move Action: Shift to H:6
Standard Action: Luring Strike, allowing a shift prior to attack to G:7  After hit for 5 damage, shift to F:8 and pull Hob#2 to G:7.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo points his sword to the less injured hobgoblin and shouts, "watch this, villain, for you are next!  Freggo begins to dance around the still lethargic but injured hobgoblin, with feints, side-steps, and yells of "ha, ho, touche!"  His sword begins to glow a beguiling and mesmerizing yellow  color as he slips behind the foe, finally launching a genuine attack.  The hit strike true, drawing blood, and also allowing Freggo's magic to flare and draw the Hobgoblin after him as he steps back next to the robed goblin.  "Hi there, mister Jeff.  I'll be your heroic opponent today!"
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement on Hobgoblin #1
> ...




Freggo's action work out perfectly, the first Hobgoblin is bond to him, the second now very bloodied and kept close to him.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/14 Surges 11/11- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #2- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

048 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Freggo in action

Kali next, then Viator...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kali*

Not best pleased with being used as a pin cushion, Kali is set on ending a few lives quickly, and one of them is Jeff's - time to move it up a gear, and move through the fray with the cunning of the fox.









*OOC:*


Minor: Take on Aspect of the Cunning Fox
Free: Another Assassin's Shroud on Jeff
Move: To H6, flanking Groucho







Kali aims for the already bloodied Hobgoblin, who he is hoping will be his first victim.









*OOC:*


Standard: Melee Basic, +2 for flanking
If hits, follows this up with:
Free: Dual weapon attack







Kali dances past his victim and focuses his attentions on Jeff, his real prey.









*OOC:*


Cunnig Fox allows a shift of 2 squares as a free action irrespective of whether I hit or miss, so will shift to F6, then use an AP







Kali's blows are aimed at His Unholiness the Jeff this time, as he brings down the darkness of the assassin on the goblin.









*OOC:*


Melee basic, using up both Assassin's shrouds















*OOC:*


To GM: Can you let me know if this is a hit or miss (I suspect the latter), as the last bit is quite different depending on which, and putting both options down will get even more complicated than this round already is?







Kali's axe makes contact, and he puts all his power into it, along with the pain that only an assassin can bring.









*OOC:*


Just to clarify - the damage is melee basic, plus 2 shrouds, plus an extra 1W for power strike







Kali quickly follows up with his Handaxe, bringing on the pain for Jeff.









*OOC:*


Free: Dual attack







Now its time to get his back to the wall before Jeff or another Hobgob decides they should put either a blade or a bolt into it.









*OOC:*


Cunning Fox shift to G8


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Not best pleased with being used as a pin cushion, Kali is set on ending a few lives quickly, and one of them is Jeff's - time to move it up a gear, and move through the fray with the cunning of the fox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali manuevers in to the perfect position to take down Groucho, alas his attack just short of perfect- the Hobgoblin reacts with lightning reflexes- brings his heavy shield to bare and the blow bounces off. Kali however is not done, he dances on, without delay Kali finds himself before a gulping Unholy Jeff- the poor Goblin doesn't know quite what to do?

"Thorry!" He tries and crouches knowing the blow is coming...

Kali swipes with all his might- which turns out to be quite some might-

<Thwick!>

Unholy Jeff's head departs his body, the latter sags and falls while his head is sent spinning furiously in to the air- Spizz watches the thing, mesmerised.

Jeff's head curves in its flight and then descends, thunks hard against the rim of the brazier in the north-east corner of the chamber, bobbles and continues to spin around the edge of the fiery maw- one circuit, two circuits, threeeee... it's slowing and....

<KRRRRRR-Poof!>

It drops in to the brazier and is lost to the flame.

Spizz looks suitably terrified...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
7 Hobgoblin #1
7 Hobgoblin #2
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/14 Surges 11/11- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #2- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD.
 Shift G8.
Viator- 

[/sblock]

Viator, you're up.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Stairs+down-+Unholy+Jeff_s+3+pointer.jpg.html

Not bad...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 2, 2011)

Viator heads to the bottom of the stairs just in time to watch the goblin's head catch fire.  He takes just a moment to appreciate Kali's feat before throwing his hand out to focus his power.

A blinding headache strikes him, and his vision blurs.  Holding a hand out to steady himself, Viator curses the arcane magics in here affecting his frail body.

The mind is the sole self.  The mind is the sole self.  I am a mental fotress.. I control my body.  The mind is the sole self.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to K6
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at G3: Tomo - Miss; Gung Ho - Miss[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator heads to the bottom of the stairs just in time to watch the goblin's head catch fire.  He takes just a moment to appreciate Kali's feat before throwing his hand out to focus his power.
> 
> A blinding headache strikes him, and his vision blurs.  Holding a hand out to steady himself, Viator curses the arcane magics in here affecting his frail body.
> 
> ...




Viator almost stumbles at the bottom of the stairs, luckily none of the combatants have noticed his presence...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1*
7 Hobgoblin #2
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/14 Surges 11/11- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #2- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- 

Hobgoblin #2- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #1*

Gung Ho has a strong dislike for the way Freggo it seems, perhaps the young dude said something in passing, and yet the opportunity to smash the warrior woman is great...

The woman must die- he steps in and strikes with his great flail and smashes the woman down

[sblock=Gung Ho Mechanics- Freggo READ THIS]
Move: Shift G5
Standard: Formation Strike Velani (CA but at -2 Aegis)- Hit 15 damage- Dying.

I presume you are then going to Teleport Gung Ho to a square adjacent to you, please confirm or deny asap.
[/sblock]

"SINRUTH! SINRUTH!" Gung Ho screams as Velani hits the floor.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
7 Hobgoblin #2*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/-1 Surges 11/11- Dying. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #2- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying.

Hobgoblin #2- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...he+Stairs+down-+Gung+Ho+has+been+bad.jpg.html

Freggo need to know where you are Teleporting Gung Ho to (Aegis Immediate Reaction Teleport to square adjacent to you- all have Combat Advantage against the target), if at all, as it effects what I do with Hobgoblin #2.

Ah-shahran- still on hold, sorry.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 2, 2011)

Velani

Free Action:  <silence> <thunk>

LOL...  "Welcome to the party, Wicktor!"


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Freggo pulls the Hobby with MAGIC*

Freggo looks on with distress as the hobgoblin delivers a devastating blow to his ally.  *"Noo!  Didn't you hear me!  You're NEXT!"* _Zaaawwwp_  The bewildered hobgoblin finds itself next to Freggo, unable to fully defend itself for the moment.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Hobgobline#1 is teleported to F:7 and grants combat advantage to everyone until the end of Freggo's next turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #2*

The creature lets out a sigh of relief as his companion appears next to him- clearly Maglubiyet has seen to favour him. Groucho promises to prey all the harder after their certain victory here...

The two Hobgoblins lock shields and co-ordinate their defences better now that they are adjacent- blessed are the dark gods.

Damn! Groucho misses with his flail- leans in and toward Gung Ho and pivots around, repositioning himself perfectly...

Groucho looks towards Tomo (Goblin #1) and mutters something in his native tongue...

[sblock=Groucho Mechanics]
Free: Phalanx Soldier +2 to AC for both Hobgoblins- thanks Freggo.
Standard: Formation Strike Kali- Miss.
Move: Shift F6
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
7 Hobgoblin #2
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/-1 Surges 11/11- Dying. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #2).
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo). Phalanx Soldier.
Hobgoblin #2- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Phalanx Soldier.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ar-+The+Stairs+down-+Hobgoblin+Waltz.jpg.html

Ah-shahran, followed by Kyalia please.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_Here's my action already..._


Kyalia leaps down the last steps of the stairway and heads into the room. Since everyone is entangled in one big melee, she decides to go for one of the goblins who are still unengaged, firing two arrows at him.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: to G4
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Goblin #1
Standard: Twin Strike on Goblin #1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah-shahran descends into the room and sees Velani on the ground.  What, napping already?  Kids and discipline these days, I tell you....  *ON YOUR FEET, SERGEANT!*  That ought to snap her out of it. Ah-shahran chuckles as his hands make swirling motions, summoning images of Gorm that snap viciously at the goblinoids.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 6 squares to I4
Minor: Inspiring Word on Velani--she regains a surge + 1d6 HP
Standard: Twin Gorms (panthers), first attack at Groucho.  If he's still up after that attack, second also at Groucho.  If he goes down, second at Spizz (who I believe does not have cover from me once Groucho is down).[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, ??Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes??, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran descends into the room and sees Velani on the ground.  What, napping already?  Kids and discipline these days, I tell you....  *ON YOUR FEET, SERGEANT!*  That ought to snap her out of it. Ah-shahran chuckles as his hands make swirling motions, summoning images of Gorm that snap viciously at the goblinoids.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: 6 squares to I4
> Minor: Inspiring Word on Velani--she regains a surge + 1d6 HP
> Standard: Twin Gorms (panthers), first attack at Groucho.  If he's still up after that attack, second also at Groucho.  If he goes down, second at Spizz (who I believe does not have cover from me once Groucho is down).[/sblock]




Ah-shahran marches down the stairs in to the chamber, mumbling still, motions towards Velani- who opens one eye, then two, and manages a grin.

The unleashes the spectral versions of Gorm- alas the first dog stumbles and flickers as it forms, Groucho is caught off-guard and yet still manages to deflect the spirit beast... the second, the second guts the Hobgoblin who goes down screaming and less than five seconds later is as silent as the grave.

And another one bites the dust.

        *GM:*  Memory of a Thousand Lives- not needed.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/11 Surges 11/10- Bloodied. Slowed. Prone.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo) Combat Advantage.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- 

Goblin #1- 

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow after Kyalia's turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _Here's my action already..._
> 
> 
> Kyalia leaps down the last steps of the stairway and heads into the room. Since everyone is entangled in one big melee, she decides to go for one of the goblins who are still unengaged, firing two arrows at him.
> ...




Kyalia follows Ah-shahran in to the chamber, equally determined to make her mark.

Tomo, peering around the corner suddenly looks terrified, particularly when the big-eared elf woman winks at him.

Kyalia's first arrow pierces his chest, passing clean through all the important organs en route, blood gushes from the wound, Tomo sags.

Her second arrow strikes Tomo in his left thigh, he yelps furiously- juggles his hand crossbow and looks... beaten.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1*
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/11 Surges 11/10- Bloodied. Slowed. Prone.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo) Combat Advantage.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- 

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow Goblins.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Goblin #1

Tomo, all the blood drained from his face, curses- and with shaking hands brings his crossbow to bare... may demons eat the Elf.

He fires.

Damn!

Then runs... barging through a set of rusty doors behind him, skidding around a corner- screaming!

"Intrewdurrs!" (in Goblin of course).

[sblock=Tomo Mechanics]
Standard: Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss
Move: Run to ??
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/23 Surges 9/9
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/11 Surges 11/10- Bloodied. Slowed. Prone.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo) Combat Advantage.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New map- to follow Goblin #2


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

*Goblin #2*

Suddenly looks concerned, time to get the hell out of dodge- but first.

<Thuukaa>

Spizz lets loose with his crossbow, at Freggo- a perfect shot, catching him in his right hand side, soon enough Freggo's garments are thick with blood...

"SINRUTH! RED HAND!"

Spizz adds and pumps his arm several times- a victory salute.

Then backs away, towards the exit through which Tomo departed, grinning all the while and making ready for his next shot, he draws his short sword en route- just in case.

[sblock=Spizz Mechanics]
Standard: Hand Crossbow Freggo- 
Move: E1.
Minor: Draw short sword.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/11 Surges 9/9- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/11 Surges 11/10- Bloodied. Slowed. Prone.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 5 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo) Combat Advantage.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Velani next, then Freggo, then Kali, then Viator.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nroar-+The+Stairs+down-+One+got+away.jpg.html

Tomo fled in to the West corridor, and then North- running.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Freggo decides he doesn't like crossbows*

Freggo looks down with concern at the comatose guard lady.  _Schmendrick's hat, is she going to be okay?!  Oh it looks like Ah-shahran's got her awake again, that's good..._  And then blinding pain floods Freggo's body and he briefly staggers, looking down at half a crossbow bolt sticking out of his chest.  _That wasn't there before... maybe I'm not cut out for this this hero stuff after all..._

But Freggo surprises himself as he adjusts his fighting stance so the bolt doesn't get away and levels his sword at the hobgoblin he'd just summoned.  *"I... told... you... * Freggo grits out, and springs forward, just as he had before.  Now his movement are less joyful and wasteful, but just as effective.  His sword begins to glow, but his timing is off this time, and the hobgoblin seems to be fighting more efficiently as it brings it's shield to bear.  Undeterred, Freggo swings around to cut off the Hobgoblin's retreat or prepare to chase the fleeing goblins.  *"...your turn."* Freggo finishes, hoping that his friends can do a better job than he had.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Shift to G:7
Standard Action: Luring Strike vs. Hobgoblin#1  Shift to F:6 (regardless of hit or miss).
[/sblock]








*OOC:*


The hobgoblin doesn't grant Combat Advantage after Freggo's turn, but Velani should get it since her turn is technically first.  Kali could shift 1 to get the flank if he wants CA.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 3, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali sees the oppurtunity that Freggo has provided, and takes a side step before swinging his axe at Gung Ho's head.









*OOC:*


Move - Shift to G7
Standard - Melee basic attack, to be followed by Dual attack (free), if hits







The axe swings well wide, but with the need to get the goblins down Kali dances out of the way.









*OOC:*


Cunning Fox - shift 2 to G5


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

*GM:*  Freggo and Kali are still waiting on Velani however... who is ahead of them both in Initiative...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

Velani

Shaking the cobwebs from her mind and suddenly feeling a bit worse for wear, Velani looks around and takes in the situation. _"Bloody hell, am I _that _rusty?!," _she mumbles to herself.

Jumping to her feet, she eyes the remaining hobgoblin, regaining its attentionn before it has a chance to repeat its comrade's actions on her newfound charges. "Ok, let's see if I can survive another one of those blows to the noggin...."









*OOC:*


 Move: stand up
Standard: Vengeful Strike (use Heroic Effort +4 to hit if needed), 11 dmg
Free: Holy Smite, 5 addl radiant dmg and Hob is dazed until end of my next turn
AP: Second Wind, 9hp healed, +2 all def until start of next turn















*OOC:*


 Question: Hob#1 had slowed Velani until the end of its next turn. In the meantime, it died. In my RL games, I play that the effect is ended if the caster drops to 0 hp. Is it the same here or is she still slowed until the Hob's "turn" comes back around?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Shaking the cobwebs from her mind and suddenly feeling a bit worse for wear, Velani looks around and takes in the situation. _"Bloody hell, am I _that _rusty?!," _she mumbles to herself.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Answer: Yep, Slowed removed.     

Even with the Hobgoblin being unready for Velani's sudden attack (you also had Combat Advantage) then her blow is too low, it takes a heroic effort- at the last minute to re-aim her sword and connect with the creature, skewering the beast through the shoulder.

And yet it still stands, grunts and looks to bring its flail in to play.

"Kill all!" Gung Ho mutters, matter of factly.

Although while not yet bloodied the creature finds it hard to lift its shield in to place.

Velani sucks in the hurt, gets her second wind, and grimaces through the pain- she's no age and yet, this is proving to be more difficult than she expected.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/11 Surges 9/9- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/20 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 21 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo) Combat Advantage. Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo looks down with concern at the comatose guard lady.  _Schmendrick's hat, is she going to be okay?!  Oh it looks like Ah-shahran's got her awake again, that's good..._  And then blinding pain floods Freggo's body and he briefly staggers, looking down at half a crossbow bolt sticking out of his chest.  _That wasn't there before... maybe I'm not cut out for this this hero stuff after all..._
> 
> But Freggo surprises himself as he adjusts his fighting stance so the bolt doesn't get away and levels his sword at the hobgoblin he'd just summoned.  *"I... told... you... * Freggo grits out, and springs forward, just as he had before.  Now his movement are less joyful and wasteful, but just as effective.  His sword begins to glow, but his timing is off this time, and the hobgoblin seems to be fighting more efficiently as it brings it's shield to bear.  Undeterred, Freggo swings around to cut off the Hobgoblin's retreat or prepare to chase the fleeing goblins.  *"...your turn."* Freggo finishes, hoping that his friends can do a better job than he had.
> 
> ...




Freggo is all action, alas his blade is not as quick as his mind- the Hobgoblin sags still, and yet has the energy to meet his attack.

Freggo scuttles around the beast, making it easier to disengage and get to the departing Goblins...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/11 Surges 9/9- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/20 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 21 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali sees the oppurtunity that Freggo has provided, and takes a side step before swinging his axe at Gung Ho's head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali follows Freggo's lead, swinging hard- but alas missing the Hobgoblin and then moving to get close to the departing Goblins...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/11 Surges 9/9- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/20 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 21 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Viator is up next, and then the surrounded Hobgoblin is up for it- and Dazed of course.

New Map-

053 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- In the thick of it


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm going to be incommunicado for the day... having people over for a cookout starting around noon my time (3 hrs from now) and game night. Assuming I'm still cognizant, I'll check in before bedtime, but it might be in the morning....... (American holiday tomorrow).


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 3, 2011)

As he watches the goblin disappear around the corner, Viator shakes off the headache.  Spurred to action he rounds the corner infront of the shortsword-wielding goblin.
As the goblin smiles seeing easy prey, Viator disappears in a blur of movement, appearing only a moment later in the corridor.
He looks around, feeling his power surge...

TO BE CONTINUED...

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to F2
Standard = Fey Step to F-3
READY TO USE ACTION POINT[/sblock][sblock=NOTE]I'll probably act if I see anything around the corner[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 3, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As he watches the goblin disappear around the corner, Viator shakes off the headache.  Spurred to action he rounds the corner infront of the shortsword-wielding goblin.
> As the goblin smiles seeing easy prey, Viator disappears in a blur of movement, appearing only a moment later in the corridor.
> He looks around, feeling his power surge...
> 
> ...




And this is what you can see...

A screaming limping Goblin, Tomo, rushes on in to a well lit chamber ahead, the jumble of bedding on the floor- in the midst of the chamber a group of Hobgoblins stare at Tomo, all three reaching for their weapons- caught mid-reaction. 

Two other Hobgoblins stir as if from slumber...

New Map-

053 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- OMG

Check out the full size version. 


Note two maps, different screen shots from maptools, welded together.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 3, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As he watches the goblin disappear around the corner, Viator shakes off the headache.  Spurred to action he rounds the corner infront of the shortsword-wielding goblin.
> As the goblin smiles seeing easy prey, Viator disappears in a blur of movement, appearing only a moment later in the corridor.
> He looks around, feeling his power surge...




Catching sight of the new foes, he pushes out toward them...

In a storm of movement his mind tears at their bodies attempting to relocate them, throwing towards their rousing companions. 

Um...we have more company!

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to F2
Standard = Fey Step to F-3
Action Point = Dimensional Scramble at X7: HG3 - Miss; HG4 - if hit 5dmg and teleported to V5; HG7 - Crit for 10dmg and teleported to V6[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
Action Points: 0
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Catching sight of the new foes, he pushes out toward them...
> 
> In a storm of movement his mind tears at their bodies attempting to relocate them, throwing towards their rousing companions.
> 
> ...




Viator does a double-take- OMG (Oh More Goblins).

A burst of psionic energy erupts through the Hobgoblins stood in the centre of the chamber, Gonk is completely unaffected, while Ludo groans as the molecules in his body are momentarily disassembled- then slumps to the ground, bleeding from ears, eyes and mouth- dead. The last, Tiswas, is left suitably scrambled and suddenly finds himself teleported further away.

"Wha's goin..." Tiswas mutters and wipes his brow.

Viator notes that three of the Hobgoblins, not Tiswas, are not as heavily armed or armoured- they wear rough leathers and have sheathed longswords at their belt. Tiswas, alas, is armed and armoured the same as the belligerent buggers in the previous chamber- in chain, with a heavy shield and cruelly spiked flail.

"Intrewders!" Tomo continues to scream... now in an 'I told you so' fashion.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/11 Surges 9/9- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/20 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 21 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #4

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow Hobgoblin. Note the creatures in the next chamber are surprised.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #2*

Gung Ho shakes his head violently, trying to dislodge the angry bees that buzz there, he cannot- he remains out of sorts- dazed.

That said Gung Ho sticks to his task, and smashes his flail in to Freggo, smashing the Swordmage in to the ground, Freggo lies still and bleeds profusely.

"All Die!" Gung Ho adds, and swats his flail about limply.

[sblock=Hobgoblin #2 Mechanics]
Dazed
Standard: Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying, Slowed & Marked.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/-3 Surges 9/9- Dying. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #1).
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/20 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 21 HP damage taken. Aegis Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #4

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Ah-shahran is up next... things are gettting- awkward, is that the word?

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...airs+down-+More+Goblins_+less+Freggo.jpg.html


----------



## tiornys (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, Freggo. Ah-shahran shakes his head.  I know you like Velani, but really, imitation is kind of inappropriate right now.  Gorm, see if you can get him up!  Gorm materializes and licks at Freggo's face, then turns to Velani, wags his tail, and leaps across Freggo's body, briefly distracting Gung-Ho as he fades away, allowing Velani to snap off a rapid slash.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F5, granting 4 temp HP to Freggo.
Move --> Minor: Healing Spirit Freggo, splashing HP to Velani.  Freggo regains a surge, Velani gains 1d6 HP without spending a surge.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Velani, enhanced MBA on Gung-Ho.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Rushing past the other goblin, still not quite sure what is going on around the corner along the way her quarry has fled, Kyalia slows down on Viator's words and tries not to give her presence away too easily.

She pulls out two arrows and aims at the fleeing goblin.

_“Uh, oh. Four more of those hobgoblins are down the corridor.”_


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to E-2 (to the corner; on the previous map it kinda looked like the corridor wasn't that broad, but there is plenty room now, so not going too far in), provoking an OA from Spizz (AC 19; there's some hope that he can't make a good attack while holding his crossbow). Use Stealth (at -5) to gain Combat Advantage.

Standard: Twin Shot (on Tomo first, if he goes down with the first shot, the second one goes to Hobgoblin #5 (the one who's name we cannot see, and who seems to be one of the more lightly armoured ones)).

Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Spizz.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Oh, Freggo. Ah-shahran shakes his head.  I know you like Velani, but really, imitation is kind of inappropriate right now.  Gorm, see if you can get him up!  Gorm materializes and licks at Freggo's face, then turns to Velani, wags his tail, and leaps across Freggo's body, briefly distracting Gung-Ho as he fades away, allowing Velani to snap off a rapid slash.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F5, granting 4 temp HP to Freggo.
> Move --> Minor: Healing Spirit Freggo, splashing HP to Velani.  Freggo regains a surge, Velani gains 1d6 HP without spending a surge.
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Velani, enhanced MBA on Gung-Ho.[/sblock]




Freggo blinks open his eyes, the Swordmage looks angry and frightened, above him the Hobgoblin still rages and swats- this time at Gorm, which proves just enough distraction for Velani to slice once more at the Hobgoblin, the creature staggers, goes to take a step back but steadies itself. Blood pours from a myriad wounds on the beast-

"Sinruthhh", the last of the word a hiss, it fight s on.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
25 Goblin #1
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #1). Prone.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 26 damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.
Goblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow the action.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Rushing past the other goblin, still not quite sure what is going on around the corner along the way her quarry has fled, Kyalia slows down on Viator's words and tries not to give her presence away too easily.
> 
> She pulls out two arrows and aims at the fleeing goblin.
> 
> ...




Kyalia scurries by Spizz who is at present balancing a hand crossbow with his short sword, and not doing great- he spots the Elf at the last instant and swings wildly in the hope of making a connection, alas it's not to be-

"Sugar Puffs!" Spizz curses.

[sblock=Spizz Mechanics OA- Distracted]
OA: Short Sword (-5 To Hit) Kyalia- 
[/sblock]

Kyalia reaches the corner of the corridor and peers around, spotting the running (Combat Advantage) Tomo, her first arrow flies- and thuds in to the Goblin's back, the creature falls and skids to a halt on the cold stone floor- stone cold dead.

Kyalia re-aims in an instant, picks out one of the lightly armoured Hobgoblins in the chamber ahead, The Hobgoblin looks distraught and unprepared, the arrow flies and catches the creature in the throat, he clutches the spot and goes down gargling blood and fighting for air- in second the Hobgoblin is dead.

Kyalia turns back and winks at Spizz, winks.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #1). Prone.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

Just to note, surprise round over for the bad guys in the second chamber.

Next up the remaining Goblin in the first chamber- Spizz.

New Map- to follow (they're getting harder to put together with the two rooms in play).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

*Goblin #2*

Spizz looks left, the right, then left- and right again, it sucks to be him, and yet. He moves... dodging in between the nasty Elf that winked at him (his mind conjures all manner of terrible perversions- Elves, they give Spizz nightmares), and the other poncey looking Elven one- here goes nothing.

Viator is shocked, he swings hard with his staff attempting to teach the foul Goblin a few manners- alas the troublesome beast is away before he get a proper grip on his weapon...

"Woo-hoo!" Spizz screams, and then spills the beans, only in the Goblin tongue (anyone in range can make a check- providing they understand the Goblin tongue to hear what Spizz reports).

[sblock=Spizz Mechanics]
Move: B-3.
Standard: Move on to the 2nd map- cannot be see.

No attacks of opportunity as Kyalia has her bow out and Viator has no Melee Basic Attack, unless he has- Viator?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #1
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #1). Prone.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 +2 all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Dazed (Velani).
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Velani, and then Freggo to play next.

New Map-

055 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Kyalia target practice- Spizz hot foots it

Oh and the Hobgoblin in the centre of the second chamber, #3- that's another of the lightly armed guys.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 4, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali is some distance away from the retreating shouts of Spizz, but he knows Goblin like its his native language, and so tries to make sense of any sounds that do reach his ears.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 4, 2011)

Velani

Hoping to finish off the initial guard, Velani brings her sword to bear against the hobgoblin, just swinging wide and managing to do nothing but provoke its ire.









*OOC:*


 Standard: Vengeful Strike, miss
Minor: none
Move: none (Gung Ho still in Defender aura)... if Gung Ho swings for anyone but Velani, he'll take 6 radiant dmg and Velani will kick in Righteous Shield if the swing connects (Velani takes the damage instead and gains a +2 power bouns to attack rolls until end of next turn)


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Hoping to finish off the initial guard, Velani brings her sword to bear against the hobgoblin, just swinging wide and managing to do nothing but provoke its ire.
> 
> ...




Velani in fact slices her longsword in to the dazed Hobgoblin, the creature is left a bloody mess on the floor.

[sblock=Velani in translation]
You hit for two reasons 1) now the other Hobgoblin is dead Gung Ho has AC 19, and 2) +2 for Combat Advantage because it's dazed- you dazed it.
You do 11 points of damage- +3 for a bloodied ally.
Your Defender Aura is no longer functioning after you spent a brief time unconscious.

Happy 4th!

You have a Move and a Minor if you want them...
[/sblock]

The last of the Hobgoblin Soldiers is dead- next stop the new bad guys.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/8 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Freggo, then Kali, then Viator please.

New Map-

056 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Gung Ho is dead

First chamber only.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali is some distance away from the retreating shouts of Spizz, but he knows Goblin like its his native language, and so tries to make sense of any sounds that do reach his ears.




Alas one room away- in the middle of a fight, and over 80 feet away Kali has difficulty picking out Spizz's conversation... save one phrase- 'dirty wolfman', who can he mean?


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Freggo is glad he hasn't run out of blood*

Freggo is somewhat surprised and delighted that he is still alive.  _Wow, that Ah-shahran does good work!_  He gingerly stands up and moves reluctantly toward where his friends indicated there are even more goblins.  _Hopefully not too many..._

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Stand
Standard Action: Move to F:0
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kali*

With the nearby enemy no more, Kali moves on with the rest of his companions, preparing himself for another wave of goblins that need slaying.








*OOC:*


Second wind and move to E-1


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is somewhat surprised and delighted that he is still alive.  _Wow, that Ah-shahran does good work!_  He gingerly stands up and moves reluctantly toward where his friends indicated there are even more goblins.  _Hopefully not too many..._
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Move Action: Stand
> ...






hairychin said:


> With the nearby enemy no more, Kali moves on with the rest of his companions, preparing himself for another wave of goblins that need slaying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Freggo and Kali head for the front line, although Freggo is feeling vulnerable still- bloodied, battered and bruised.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
11 Hobgoblin #3
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 all Defences. Move E-1.

Viator- 

Hobgoblin #3-

Hobgoblin #6-

Hobgoblin #7-

Ah-shahran-

[/sblock]

Viator is next, then the Hobgoblins, followed by Ah-shahran.

New Map-

057 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- After the bad guys


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Velani in fact slices her longsword in to the dazed Hobgoblin, the creature is left a bloody mess on the floor.
> 
> The last of the Hobgoblin Soldiers is dead- next stop the new bad guys.












*OOC:*


 w00t! had no idea...missed the formation thing... hooray!

yes, please, my kick my aura back in and run west to join the party 7 squares....

sorry not very present today... people and family over all day, games, BBQ, kids, sprinklers....   [/ooc


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 5, 2011)

Aware of the wounds his fellows have taken, Viator steels himself.  Stepping out into the corridor fully he pulls the shield wielding hobgoblin towards him with a gesture of his fingers, before unleashing his power on two of them.

He mistimes the psychic shove however, and the shield wielding hobgoblin avoids the unseen explosion that tears his fellow apart.

Viator's eyes shine and he braces himself for the oncoming onslaught.

[sblock=Actions]Move = F-4
Minor = Forceful Push: Tiswas moved to W7
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at X8: Tiswas; Gonk[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Aware of the wounds his fellows have taken, Viator steels himself.  Stepping out into the corridor fully he pulls the shield wielding hobgoblin towards him with a gesture of his fingers, before unleashing his power on two of them.
> 
> He mistimes the psychic shove however, and the shield wielding hobgoblin avoids the unseen explosion that tears his fellow apart.
> 
> Viator's eyes shine and he braces himself for the oncoming onslaught.




Viator maneuvers the pieces on the board, sending Tiswas scrambling towards him and in to range of his next trick...

A sudden and momentary furze surrounds Tiswas and Gonk, and seconds later- when it dissipates, Gonk is a mess on the cold stone floor, his features set in a rictus grin.

Tiswas grunts and emerges unharmed.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6*
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6-

Hobgoblin #7-

Ah-shahran-

[/sblock]

New Map to follow after the Hobgoblins move.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #6*

Sneg scrambles to his feet, draws his longsword and rushes down the corridor towards you, screaming all the while- "FOR SINRUTH!" Clearly the brute is unfazed by the killing he has seen.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/8 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7-

Ah-shahran-

[/sblock]

New Map to follow, after Hobgoblins.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #7*

Tiswas, clearly the leader of this group, calls the shots- shouting and screaming in the Goblin tongue...

Around the corner Kali listens in (I'll take your Perception check now), he hears snatches of the great brutes orders, although unable to ascertain who is being ordered about-

"Get down there, slow them..."

And,

"What are you waiting for Maglubiyet's birthday, get Eggnog, and the Gimp!"

And,

"Stop blabbering, shift that... and then cover me..."

Shouting done, Tiswas barrels down the corridor, looking for things to kill- his flail already at the ready.

He rumbles down the corridor, building up a head of steam, before finally breaking in to a charge- "RED HAND! RED HAND! FOR BLOOD!"

Straight at Viator- smashing in to the Eladrin, wounding him badly and leaving him unable to escape the Hobgoblin's menace (Slowed and Marked till end of his next turn).

Tisaws looks left and sees the massed ranks gathered there...

"Is that all you've got!" He bites off and spits. Clearly he means business.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/16 Surges 8/8 Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7)

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran-

Turn #5

Kyalia-

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

Next up Ah-shahran, followed by Kyalia.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Rivenroar-+The+Stairs+down-+Tiswas.jpg.html

Note I only included the lower half of the map as there is no-one to be seen in the upper half...


----------



## tiornys (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah-shahran moves up next to Freggo and pats him on the shoulder.  Looking a bit winded there, young man.  Might want to take a moment to catch your breath.  He lowers his voice a bit.  I'm afraid I'm running out of tricks, here.

Meanwhile, Gorm makes a brief appearance at Velani's side, growling at the nearby hobgoblin, then dissolving into mist that flows into Kyalia and empowers her to snap off an arrow at Tiswas.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 6 squares to E0
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F/-2, granting 4 temp HP to Velani.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA on Tiswas.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nice shot, Kyalia! Err... I mean, tiornys! [/SBLOCK]


Following up on her magically-empowered arrow, Kyalia gives up on her current quarry and chooses a new one, Tiswas who happens to be right in front of her bow. She fires another two arrows at the hobgoblin before disappearing behind her more melee-savvy allies.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Tiswas
Standard: Twin Shot on Tiswas
Move: Move to F1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran moves up next to Freggo and pats him on the shoulder.  Looking a bit winded there, young man.  Might want to take a moment to catch your breath.  He lowers his voice a bit.  I'm afraid I'm running out of tricks, here.
> 
> Meanwhile, Gorm makes a brief appearance at Velani's side, growling at the nearby hobgoblin, then dissolving into mist that flows into Kyalia and empowers her to snap off an arrow at Tiswas.
> 
> ...




Gorm briefly appears as Ah-shahran closes the distances to his comrades, the spirit hound nuzzles Velani and then fades in to Kyalia, a feat she is growing used to. Energised she fires her Longbow at Tiswas, almost point blank range, and to devastating effect, the Hobgoblin is badly wounded, blood pours from a gaping wound in his side, made all the worse when the brutish thug rips the arrow out, causing the flow to increase dramatically.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/16 Surges 8/8 Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7)

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Quarry (Kyalia).
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia-

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]Nice shot, Kyalia! Err... I mean, tiornys! [/SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> Following up on her magically-empowered arrow, Kyalia gives up on her current quarry and chooses a new one, Tiswas who happens to be right in front of her bow. She fires another two arrows at the hobgoblin before disappearing behind her more melee-savvy allies.
> ...




Alas Kyalia without Gorm as her Spirit Guide seems a little off target, a momentary lapse rest-assured, both arrows shatter on impact with the stone wall of the corridor beyond Tiswas.

Kyalia herself filters back to a position of greater safety.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/16 Surges 8/8 Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7)

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- 

[/sblock]

Next Up Goblin #2

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Goblin #2*

Spizz discards his Short Sword, he's following orders, grabs the barrel and attempts to roll it in to position...

Perfect!

Spizz settles behind his new firing position, with cover, and aims... at Viator- squeezes the trigger to his Hand Crosbbow, grinning all the while- catching the Eladrin in his left leg, the bolt passing allmthe way through leaving a bloody hole in his calf.

Viator is almost done for, already limping badly from Tiswas' assault- he needs saving fast.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/5 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7)

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Next up Velani and then Freggo, then please wait a moment... and no I'm not telling you why.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Stairs+down-+Viator+takes+the+hits.jpg.html


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Freggo is brave... perhaps for the first time*

Freggo looks at Ah-shahran in response to his concern.  His expression betrays his fear as he processes the desperation of their situation, but gradually gives way to a bemused grin.  *"I think... I'm starting to understand what it means to be a hero a little better."*  Freggo sets himself for battle, feeling a flood of energy quicken his steps.  YES!  This is what he was meant to do!

Freggo thrums with magical energy, his hair standing up straighter, and he spares only a confidant grin for the hobgoblin leader as he saunters on by, ready to bat aside any swipes aimed at him.  He faces off with the injured hobgoblin, stepping to the side and cuttiing a viscious slash through the midsection.  Then allowing the motion of the attack to carry him through, Freggo takes control of the barrel from the surprised goblin.  *"Hello there little friend.  I'm the hero.  You're the bad guy.  I'd run if I were you."*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Free Action: Brawling Warror Feat to gain +1 to AC until start of next turn
Standard Action: Second Wind to gain 6 HP (total of 12 with 4 temp) and +2 to defnese until start of next turn
Move Action: Move to B:-3, provoking an OA from Tiswas BUT Freggo has Heavy Blade Expertise, so he gets +2 to all defenses vs. OAs, total AC against the attack is 24
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement vs. Spizz
Action Point: Luring Strike vs. Sneg, first shifting to A:-4.  HIT
Free Action: Athletics to brace a leg against the barrel, preventing rolling and gaining cover?  (Freggo does get a shift from hitting with luring strike!)
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *Hobgoblin #7*
> 
> Tiswas barrels down the corridor, looking for things to kill- his flail already at the ready.
> 
> ...




Velani

"I don't think so, mister."

In a flash, it seems Velani's body take Viator's place, and the blow is struck upon her instead. In the same instant, Viator is once again next to the hobgoblin, none the worse for wear.









*OOC:*


 (I hate dealing with interrupts in PbP, but we'll make due...Velani did post that if she could use Righteous Shield, she'd pop it...)

Velani instead takes the 10 dmg instead of Viator and now has a +2 hit until the end of her next (on deck) turn.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Velani

<in goblin> "It seems you meant for me to receive your excuse for wrath. Feel now the righteous wrath of Dol Arrah and feel the pain you have inflicted upon my comrades!"









*OOC:*


 Move: (slowed) to E-3, Tiswas now in Velani's aura, Velani marked by Tiswas
Standard: Vengeful Strike, incl bonus dmg for bloodied ally w/in 5 sq
Minor: none


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "I don't think so, mister."
> 
> ...




Velani suddenly appears and takes Tiswas' blow- the Hobgoblin brute looks momentarily confused, Viator however looks trim, healthy and well.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.


Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Will be back in a hour or so to complete Velani and Freggo's turns.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> <in goblin> "It seems you meant for me to receive your excuse for wrath. Feel now the righteous wrath of Dol Arrah and feel the pain you have inflicted upon my comrades!"
> 
> ...




And with that Velani slashes hard at Tiswas, and marks the Hobgoblin's face- a dueling scar, of sorts, delivered with a Longsword- so all the deeper. Half of the Hobgoblins face slips away to reveal sinew, tendon and bone.

The creature gulps blood and snarls.

"RED HAND! DIE!"

Then pointedly turns to face Velani, she has the creatures full attention.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
11 Hobgoblin #6
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/8- Bloodied.
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6
Hobgoblin #7- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.


Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo looks at Ah-shahran in response to his concern.  His expression betrays his fear as he processes the desperation of their situation, but gradually gives way to a bemused grin.  *"I think... I'm starting to understand what it means to be a hero a little better."*  Freggo sets himself for battle, feeling a flood of energy quicken his steps.  YES!  This is what he was meant to do!
> 
> Freggo thrums with magical energy, his hair standing up straighter, and he spares only a confidant grin for the hobgoblin leader as he saunters on by, ready to bat aside any swipes aimed at him.  He faces off with the injured hobgoblin, stepping to the side and cuttiing a viscious slash through the midsection.  Then allowing the motion of the attack to carry him through, Freggo takes control of the barrel from the surprised goblin.  *"Hello there little friend.  I'm the hero.  You're the bad guy.  I'd run if I were you."*
> 
> ...




Freggo feels the surge of new energy coursing through him before making his dash to hero status, the Swordmage gets his second wind. Then, tight to the wall, edges forward- Tiswas however is not blind to his progress, the angry Hobgoblin lashes out and connects, Freggo's legs almost buckle- he feels dizzy, very dizzy, if only he could just lie down...

But instead the young hero looks up and sees Sneg, the Hobgoblin moving towards him- Sneg is a real brute, massive- twice the size.

SNICK!

Freggo slashes hard, and Sneg is no more, he shuffle- staggers on, finally comes to rest, one foot on the barrel staring down at Spizz- who gulps, and then remembers the Hand Crossbow he is holding.

Spizz looks up at Freggo- grins and makes a cutting motion across his throat.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.


Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Hit 10 damage. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling.

Goblin #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Freggo feels the surge of new energy coursing through him before making his dash to hero status, the Swordmage gets his second wind. Then, tight to the wall, edges forward- Tiswas however is not blind to his progress, the angry Hobgoblin lashes out and connects, Freggo's legs almost buckle- he feels dizzy, very dizzy, if only he could just lie down...
> 
> *Hobgoblin #7 OA Flail AC Freggo*: 1d20 + 6 = 25




BAH! Cursed dicebot!!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 5, 2011)

*Goblin #3*

Freggo looks up to see a Goblin he has not seen before, head from the shadows in the corner of the chamber he is about to enter (AA10) and dash towards the doors on the far side of the chamber, which are already open.

The Goblin dashes through the doors and out- shouting all the while...

The creature was wearing scruffy leathers and wielding a short sword, that's about all Freggo could make out while hacking his way through Sneg.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
7 Hobgoblin #7
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7 +2 all Defences. 
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 41 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.


Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Hit 10 damage. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling.

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Kali, then Viator, please.

New Map-

060 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Freggo Hero or Dead Hero


----------



## hairychin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali, feeling somewhat improved, steps up to say hello to Tiswas, though his greeting is not exactly friendly.









*OOC:*


Can't remember whether you can move diagonally across a corner - if so then will move to D-3, if not then to E-3







As his first axe says hello, his mate swings up to join him.










*OOC:*


Free: Dual attack







And though the second blow misses the party, Kali dances on up the corridor.









*OOC:*


Shift of 2 up the corridor from Aspect of the Cunning Fox


----------



## tiornys (Jul 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Since Freggo is after Velani, doesn't Tiswas take radiant damage when he makes his attack?  As an opportunity action?  Possibly killing him before he hits Freggo?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali, feeling somewhat improved, steps up to say hello to Tiswas, though his greeting is not exactly friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  No you can't diagonal around a corner.     

Kali gets up close and personal with Tiswas- briefly, the Shifter lodges his battleaxe in the Hobgoblins neck, actually severing the thing- Tiswas flops to the floor, like a fish out of water he fits and twists and turns- eventually lies still.

The big man, with a grin, moves on- next!

At the end of the corridor Spizz looks sickened, he screams for help.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/6 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.


Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Hit 10 damage. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling.

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move D-3. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #7- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Shift C-3.

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

061 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Now you start rolling high


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Since Freggo is after Velani, doesn't Tiswas take radiant damage when he makes his attack?  As an opportunity action?  Possibly killing him before he hits Freggo?




        *GM:*  Good catch- I didn't have that written in my notes for the power, and just enough to kill him.

Come on Larry!! Kidding.

Freggo 10 HP back.

Kali- have your turn again, and Tiswas is dead.

Sorry folks I honestly didn't know the power did that.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2 Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- 

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Kali, again please.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali, feeling somewhat improved, steps up to say hello to Tiswas, though his greeting is not exactly friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reinterpretation of Kali's turn- new target Spizz.

Kali stalks forward, now the corridor is clear, growling all the way- stomping even, biting and chewing at words to make mostly unrecognisable sounds- he's not happy.

He slams his battleaxe in to Spizz, who's screams increase in volume and frequency and then shuffles forward to circle behind Spizz.

        *GM:*  My bad with the map- Kali should be in Z7 (2nd Map).     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 10 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss.

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Viator, then Ah-shahran, then Kyalia... I'm dead meat aren't I?

New Map-

062 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Kali gets mad


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 6, 2011)

_Never leave an enemy to flee. This is an important lesson. The enemy will bring reinforcements and you may find yourself pushed. Bring that enemy DOWN_

As his instructions flash through his memory, Viator surges down the hallway.  Ignoring the crossbow wielding goblin pinned down by his companions, he throws a hand out and the doors ahead fly open, leaving the fleeing goblin exposed. 

Get...here...

The swinging door throws off his aim.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to AA8
Minor = Far Hand on the doors
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at T7: Goblin#3[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> _Never leave an enemy to flee. This is an important lesson. The enemy will bring reinforcements and you may find yourself pushed. Bring that enemy DOWN_
> 
> As his instructions flash through his memory, Viator surges down the hallway.  Ignoring the crossbow wielding goblin pinned down by his companions, he throws a hand out and the doors ahead fly open, leaving the fleeing goblin exposed.
> 
> ...




Viator moves forward, Spizz is almost surrounded- he's not getting the respect he deserves...

The doors ahead push open a little, that is to say Tixter (Goblin #3) is parked against one of the doors, so it doesn't swing that far- but enough.

Enough to see a long corridor strectching in to the darkness, and another pair of Goblins further on down the passage- the pair are in action, moving towards the chamber...

You've got company.

Alas, once again, Viator's mind is unable to harm Tixter who is safe behind his rusty metal door.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 10 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Next up Ah-shahran and then Kyalia... then me, if I have anything left- woe is me.

New Map-

063 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Thar be Goblins

The map just shows the new chamber and the passage ahead... oh look you've found Eggnog and the Gimp.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 6, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Much as I would prefer Freggo having 16 HP, I think he's actually at 12 HP with 4 temp HP.  If I'm wrong, he gets the temps this turn instead of Kali.[/sblock]

Ah-shahran rounds the corner, grumbling to himself.  Stupid twisting hallways.  How's an old man supposed to kick back and relax when the goblins keep running off to the side?  Snapping his fingers, he summons Gorm, who materializes next to Kali, then snaps at Spizz as his form dissolves while Kali launches a vicious cut.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 5 squares to C8 (old map)/AD8 (new map)
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at AA6 granting 4 temp HP to Kali.
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali, enhanced MBA on Spizz.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 6
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=ooc]Much as I would prefer Freggo having 16 HP, I think he's actually at 12 HP with 4 temp HP.  If I'm wrong, he gets the temps this turn instead of Kali.[/sblock]
> 
> Ah-shahran rounds the corner, grumbling to himself.  Stupid twisting hallways.  How's an old man supposed to kick back and relax when the goblins keep running off to the side?  Snapping his fingers, he summons Gorm, who materializes next to Kali, then snaps at Spizz as his form dissolves while Kali launches a vicious cut.
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran shuffles closer to the action, moaning all the while, Gorm briefly appears, gives a plaintive look to Kali and then disappears within the big man who swings with a fury, alas too much fury- Spizz ducks the blow just in time, it would have killed him dead.

Still the Goblin doesn't look happy at all...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia*
25 Goblin #2
25 Goblin #4
25 Goblin #5
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura. Slowed & Marked (Hobgoblin #7). +2 To Hit.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 10 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

Goblin #2- 

Goblin #4- 

Goblin #5- 

[/sblock]

Kyalia is next up, and then the Goblins- here come the reinforcements... who am I kidding?

New Map-

064 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Ah-shahran approaches

Again just the upper map shown, below is the full picture-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ar-+The+Stairs+down-+The+big+picture.jpg.html


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia moves forward just enough to be able to shoot into the corridor. With her allies storming ahead and having vacated the corner, it seems like a perfect spot for now. She draws two arrows and fires them at the nearby goblin, who more-or-less-valiantly fights on in the middle of the melee.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to E-2
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Spizz
Standard: Twin Shot on Spizz[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia moves forward just enough to be able to shoot into the corridor. With her allies storming ahead and having vacated the corner, it seems like a perfect spot for now. She draws two arrows and fires them at the nearby goblin, who more-or-less-valiantly fights on in the middle of the melee.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to E-2
> ...




Kyalia peers around the corner, sights her bow, and sinks two arrows in to Spizz, the Goblin sinks to his knees- covered in blood, and still sporting both arrows.

"Mayk it stop!" The Goblin screams, in the Goblin tongue.

"I giv'up" Spizz repeats time and time again and crawls in to the barrel on the floor.

The result of which is his voice takes on a slightly booming aspect...

Spizz is having none of it- he throws his crossbow out of the barrel, and cries- great jagged sobs, all the time begging for 'no hurty.'

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
25 Goblin #4
25 Goblin #5
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- 

Goblin #5- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow the Goblins, the other Goblins- not Spizz.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Goblin #4*

Eggnog hears the call and comes rushing forward to help his friends...

He leaps and swings (you'll see) and...

"Aaaaaaaaaarrggghhh!"

That's the end of Eggnog.

The other Goblins present witness this and feel a lot less confident about their prospects...

It's time to beat feet.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
25 Goblin #5*
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

And now, Goblin #5.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Goblin #5*

The Gimp looks at Tixter, who's about to be all alone, he offers Tixter a limp smile, and then runs.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
25 Goblin #5
18 Velani*
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/17 Surges 11/9 Defender's Aura.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Next up Velani, then Freggo- end this.

New Map

066 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Goblins gone

Just the second chamber again, and there's just one Goblin (of the three) left in the corridor north.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 6, 2011)

Velani

_"More running...always more running...I've got to get in back in shape.....," she mumbles to herself._

Velani's grateful our combined actions have routed the goblins, but she frets that they're simply running off to get more help. Moving with all the clunkity speed she can muster, she heads to the door to see what lies beyond.









*OOC:*


 Double Move/Run to S9, Tixter in her aura
Minor to look around. 







"If you want to live, little one, I highly suggest you stay where you are...."









*OOC:*


 DM: When appropriate, would you kindly point out if we've hit a milestone? Not sure if this is one encounter or 2 linked ones... just for AP purposes.....  Thanks!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> _"More running...always more running...I've got to get in back in shape.....," she mumbles to herself._
> 
> ...




Velani sets off at quite a pace to see what she can see...

I bet she wishes she hadn't bothered. Tixter is not yet in the mood for surrendering, or so it seems- the Goblin lashes out at Velani, and cuts deep.

Velani, for the second time, flops unconscious on to the cold stone floor.

A brief glimpse of a long corridor ahead, a dark pit just ahead- seemingly the floor has at some time in the past just collapsed, a rope positioned midway over the pit- to swing over, and then... darkness enfolds her.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
25 Goblin #5
18 Velani
18 Freggo*
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 +1 AC. +2 All Defences. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- 
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...s+down-+Velani+hits+the+dirt+_again_.jpg.html

Again just the second chamber.

Freggo is up...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Velani sets off at quite a pace to see what she can see...
> 
> I bet she wishes she hadn't bothered. Tixter is not yet in the mood for surrendering, or so it seems- the Goblin lashes out at Velani, and cuts deep.
> 
> Velani, for the second time, flops unconscious on to the cold stone floor.












*OOC:*


 awesome! 2 KOs in the same (linked) encounter... it's a defender's life afterall....  glad she took the dmg and not another party member...  just gives them a chance to AVENGE HER!!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Freggo wonders at that one*

Freggo watches Velani move forward, assuming she will charge the remaining guard, then watches as she instead walks an extra step next to it and peers down the hall.  It seems almost inevitable when the goblin drops her with a thump.  _Why didn't she attack?  That's odd.  Well, maybe she thought it was worth the risk to peer into the passageway instead... she probably knows better than me..._

Freggo follows his own advice and rushes the remaining enemy, hoping they can manage to patch up their brave if confusing ally.  *"Hands off, goblin fiend!"*  Freggo finds that sometimes he doesn't need any magic at all as his blade crushes the defenses of the hapless goblin, executing a perfect charging side-swipe.  _Heh, the old fencing teacher would have liked that one._

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move/Standard: Charge to T:8 - CRIT for 11 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches Velani move forward, assuming she will charge the remaining guard, then watches as she instead walks an extra step next to it and peers down the hall.  It seems almost inevitable when the goblin drops her with a thump.  _Why didn't she attack?  That's odd.  Well, maybe she thought it was worth the risk to peer into the passageway instead... she probably knows better than me..._
> 
> Freggo follows his own advice and rushes the remaining enemy, hoping they can manage to patch up their brave if confusing ally.  *"Hands off, goblin fiend!"*  Freggo finds that sometimes he doesn't need any magic at all as his blade crushes the defenses of the hapless goblin, executing a perfect charging side-swipe.  _Heh, the old fencing teacher would have liked that one._
> 
> ...




Tixter sucks in air, the Eladrin is good- but the Goblin is better, or so he thinks... Tixter not to think about the bright red welt along his forehead that has begun to drip blood already.

The bastard will pay for that...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3*
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 11 HP damage taken.
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- Fled.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- Move V3. Charge Goblin #3- Crit 11 damage.

Goblin #3- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Next up Goblin #3- last bad guy standing.

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

*Goblin #3*

It's worth noting at this point that Tixter does not look like a Goblin that will give up easily, the creatures armour is in fine fettle, its weapons cleaned and kept free of blemish. It's entire visage from its rows of sharpened teeth to its beady eyes- Tixter is a bastard, a nasty bastard.

Tixter feints left, then right, and stabs out his short sword, time to make the big-eared one pay-alas the blow is just wide (with Second Wind bonus), time for a re-think perhaps.

Tixter turns and leaps for the rope...

Freggo lashes out and slices in to Tixter's back- opening up another wound, the Goblin has met its match, time to get the hell out of here.

Tixter grabs on to the rope, the creatures forward momentum swinging him across- the Goblin lands safely on the other side, and runs...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/7 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- Fled.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- Move V3. Charge Goblin #3- Crit 11 damage.

Goblin #3- Short Sword Freggo- Miss. Leap for Rope to swing across opening. OA Freggo Longsword Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied.  Leap for Rope and swing across- continue movement (Run) J8.

Kali- 

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Note there are two obvious ways across the pits- Jump (Athletics Check, much easier with a running start), or using the rope to swing across (Acrobatics Check). Failure and it's a long way down, and you figure one Goblin (Eggnog) has already perished this way. Either use the pit counts as two squares movement.

Ahead Freggo can make out yet another hole which the Goblin will have to leap over, or so Freggo thinks anyway...

Is it worth the risk...

Can you stop Tixter from getting away...

Kali, followed by Viator, followed by Ah-shahran.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nroar-+The+Stairs+down-+Tixter+flees.jpg.html

Should have been CA for Freggo but he hit anyway, my bad.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Freggo suddenly feels self-conscious about his ears*









*OOC:*


Freggo is a human... what's this about big ears? 
Also, I hate to say it, but I'm pretty sure the Second Wind bonus expired on Freggo's most recent turn, so unfortunately that hit probably hurt... *wince*
Maybe that means Tixter will be confident enough to hang around and get skewered?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Freggo is a human... what's this about big ears?
> ...




        *GM:*  Damn, so it did.

And sorry for some reason I thought Freggo was an Eladrin... but that's Viator- isn't it?

Tixter is still not stopping around, unless you're down dead... take your damage my friend.     


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru*
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/7 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 20 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- Fled.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- Move V3. Charge Goblin #3- Crit 11 damage.

Goblin #3- Short Sword Freggo- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Leap for Rope to swing across opening. OA Freggo Longsword Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied.  Leap for Rope and swing across- continue movement (Run) J8.

Kali- 

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches Velani move forward, assuming she will charge the remaining guard, then watches as she instead walks an extra step next to it and peers down the hall. It seems almost inevitable when the goblin drops her with a thump. _Why didn't she attack? That's odd. _












*OOC:*


 Why didn't she attack? Because her handler is a dolt! LOL I mixed up the goblins and thought he (#3) was the one that crawled into the barrel and had given up (#2). Wasn't going to attack what I thought was a non-combatant at that point... but that's what I get for overdosing on chocolate covered hotdogs!.........


----------



## tiornys (Jul 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah-shahran will be delaying until right before the Goblin--or until he drops.  This lets him keep an eye on Spizz, and give an extra attack to whoever seems best able to use it should Tixter still be going.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_When my turn comes up..._

Kyalia quickly moves along the corridor and past Ah-shahran into the room beyond, finding a position, that will allow her to send some arrows into the pit-ridden corridor and after the fleeing goblin.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move 7 squares to (approximately) Z8 or Z9
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Tixter
Standard: Twin Shot on Tixter (with CA)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali knows they can't let Tixter get away, and moves in to get a shot over Velani's unconscious form, dropping his axes (not on Velani), drawing his bow and getting shot off at the retreating Goblin.









*OOC:*


Move to T9, Free to drop axes, Minor to draw bow, Standard ranged basic


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why didn't she attack? Because her handler is a dolt! LOL I mixed up the goblins and thought he (#3) was the one that crawled into the barrel and had given up (#2). Wasn't going to attack what I thought was a non-combatant at that point... but that's what I get for overdosing on chocolate covered hotdogs!.........











*OOC:*


Totally been there.  I figured that was the case, but since you took it in stride, I just played it in-character.  You're a stronger man than me for not asking for a do-over, kudos.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 7, 2011)

Viator's eyes narrow as Velani falls. She stood for him. He would avenge her. 

He surges forward, stopping by his fallen comrade.  Looking down he focuses his pain. Throwing his head back and his hands out, he screams. 

I said...GET BACK HERE!

His power ripples the air down the corridor, tearing at the goblin, ripping him from reality and back towards Viator who adapts the weave to accelerate the filth into the corridor wall. 

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to T9
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at K9: Tixter - hit, 9dmg and teleport to N9
Minor = Arcana check to slam into wall[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/15
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 2/2
Action Points: 0
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 8, 2011)

Velani (I believe everyone else has posted back around to her and, unless Ah-Shahran pops back in the init order, it should be time for ye olde Death Save)

_<Ouch! Ok, this is wearing a bit thin. Did I forget my armor? Have the beasties of the West starting smithing their swords from depleted uranium? Hrm...well, if anything, I'm getting to be quite a study in dungeon floor design....>_


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali knows they can't let Tixter get away, and moves in to get a shot over Velani's unconscious form, dropping his axes (not on Velani), drawing his bow and getting shot off at the retreating Goblin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali is quickly on the scene, standing over the fallen Velani to guard her from harm, this time the great hairy man has his longbow in hand, and...

PHWOOM

Followed by...

"Euurrgghh!"

Kali's aim is true, Trixter now sports an arrow in the back, and yet the Goblin drags itself on- continuing its escape attempt.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator*
6 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/7 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 29 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- Fled.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- Move V3. Charge Goblin #3- Crit 11 damage.

Goblin #3- Short Sword Freggo- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Leap for Rope to swing across opening. OA Freggo Longsword Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied.  Leap for Rope and swing across- continue movement (Run) J8.

Kali- Move T9. Drop Axes. Draw & Load Longbow. Longbow Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Viator next, already posted.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator's eyes narrow as Velani falls. She stood for him. He would avenge her.
> 
> He surges forward, stopping by his fallen comrade.  Looking down he focuses his pain. Throwing his head back and his hands out, he screams.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I could only get you to U9, not T9- you have a Move of 6- right, and you were in AA8. Also T9 is coccupied by Kali, no matter still get your DS in.     

Viator quickly moves in to position, sighting ahead down the corridor he lets loose his powers, the Goblin, Tixter, is plucked up- shaken like a rag doll and then slammed down.

The Goblin does not stir.

Dead.

Encounter over- breath again, more details to follow, but first (hope you don't mind but some attempts to save Velani from taking her Death Save- still in Init order.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #6 The Entrance to the Katykoombs

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

26 Kyalia
25 Goblin #2- Surrendered.
18 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Goblin #3
12 Kalimaru
12 Viator
6 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/7 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 49 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Cloaked Goblin- 29 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia). Surrendered.
Goblin #3- 37 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Goblin #4- DEAD probably.
Goblin #5- Fled.
Hobgoblin #3- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5- 3 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #6- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 51 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Shot Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Velani- Move K5.

Freggo- Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia RBA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move M6. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Hit 5 damage & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Goblin #1- Move F2- Cover (Hide). Hand Crossbow Freggo- Hit 8 damage.

Goblin #2- Move D7- Cover, cower behind Unholy Jeff. Hand Crossbow Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Velani- Defender's Aura (CB1). Charge Unholy Jeff. AoO Hobgoblin #2 Flail Velani- Crit 14 damage- Bloodied, Slowed & Marked. Change Charge to Hobgoblin #2- Hit 7 damage.

Freggo- Aegis Ensnarement Hobgoblin #1. Shift H6. Luring Strike (Shift G7) CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 5 damage and Pulled (see Map).

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Assassin's Shroud Unholy Jeff. Shift H6. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Miss. Shift F6. Action Point. Battleaxe with Power Strike Unholy Jeff- Hit 29 damage- DEAD. Shift G8.

Viator- Move K6. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #1- Miss & Hobgoblin #1- Miss.

Hobgoblin #1- Shift G5. Formation Strike (CA but -2 Aegis) Velani- Hit 15 damage- dying. Aegis Teleported to F7, and all Combat Advantage.

Hobgoblin #2- Phalanx Soldier +2 AC. Formation Strike Kali- Miss. Shift F6.

Ah-shahran- Move I4. Inspiring Word +2 HP Velani- Bloodied.  Twin Panthers Grouch- Miss and Hit 8 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Move G4. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #1. Twin Strike Goblin #1- Crit & Hit 26 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #1- Hand Crossbow Kyalia- Miss. Run- screaming.

Goblin #2- Hand Crossbow Freggo- Crit 12 damage- Bloodied. Move E1. Draw Short sword.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA with Heroic Effort Hobgoblin #2- Hit 16 Radiant damage & Dazed (with Holy Smite).  Action Point. Second Wind- no longer Bloodied, +2 all Defences.

Freggo- Shift G7. Luring Blade CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift F6.

Kali- Shift G7. Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #1- Miss & Shift G5.

Viator- Move F2. Fey Step F-3. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Miss & Hobgoblin #4- Hit 5 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #7- Crit 10 damage and Teleported V6.

Hobgoblin #1- Dazed. Flail Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Dying & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion, 4 Temp HP Freggo. Healing Spirit Freggo- no longer dying, +3 HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Gung Ho- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move E-2 Stealth 15. OA Goblin #2 Short sword (-5)- Miss. Twin Strike CA Goblin #1- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & CA Hobgoblin #5- Hit 3 damage- DEAD. Quarry Goblin #2.

Goblin #2- Move C-4. Move (2nd Map) ??.

Velani- Vengeful Strike CA Hobgoblin #1- Hit 11 damage- DEAD. Move F-1. Defender's Aura.

Freggo- Stand. Move F0.

Kali- Second Wind +2 AC. Move E-1.

Viator- Move F-4. Forceful Push Hobgoblin #7 to W7. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #6- Stand. Draw Longsword. Move A-3 (Map #1).

Hobgoblin #7- Shout orders. Move A-4 (Map #1). Charge Viator- Hit- Immediate Interrupt Velani Righteous Shield- 10 damage & Slowed & Marked.

Ah-shahran- Move E0. Call Spirit Companion F-2- 4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Hobgoblin #7- Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Hobgoblin #7. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #7- Miss & Miss. Move F1.

Goblin #2- Drop Short sword. Move barrel (2 squares). Hand Crossbow Viator- Hit 11 damage- Bloodied.

Velani- Move E-3. Vengeful Strike Hobgoblin #7- Hit 14 damage. 

Freggo- Brawling Warrior +1 AC. Second Wind +2 All Defences. Move B-3 OA Hobgoblin #7 (-2 To Hit) Flail Freggo- Righteous Radiance Hobgoblin #7 6 Radiant damage- DEAD. Aegis of Ensnarement Goblin #2. Action Point. Luring Strike Hobgoblin #6- Hit 6 damage- DEAD. Stop barrel rolling. 

Goblin #3- Move U9. Move (out of the door and out of sight).

Kali- Move A-3. Battleaxe Goblin #2- Hit 10 damage. Dual Attack Goblin #2- Miss & Shift Z7.

Viator- Move AA8. Far Hand the doors. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move AD8. Call Spirit Companion AA6 Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Goblin #2- Miss.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Move E-2. Hunter's Quarry Goblin #2. Twin Strike Goblin #2- Hit & Hit 17 damage- Bloodied.

Goblin #2- Surrendered.

Goblin #4- Move in to chamber. Acrobatics Check- '1' Fail- “Aaaarrrggghhh!”

Goblin #5- Flee (out of sight).

Velani- Move (Run) Z8. Move (Run) T8. OA Goblin #3 Short Sword CA Velani- Crit 17 damage Dying & Tixter Shift R8.

Freggo- Move V3. Charge Goblin #3- Crit 11 damage.

Goblin #3- Short Sword Freggo- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Leap for Rope to swing across opening. OA Freggo Longsword Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied.  Leap for Rope and swing across- continue movement (Run) J8.

Kali- Move T9. Drop Axes. Draw & Load Longbow. Longbow Goblin #3- Hit 9 damage.

Viator- Move U9. Dimensional Scramble Goblin #3- Hit 8 damage- DEAD. 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

069 Castle Rivenroar- The Stairs down- Encounter over


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Healing Velani*

        *GM:*  Regardless of space and time (and square distant) in this instance I am going to let Ah-shahran and Kyalia attempt to revive, actually stabilise, Velani with Heal checks- the presumption is the two dash to their fallen comrade and... here goes.     

Ah-shahran is first on the scene, he crouches over the fallen Velani muttering strange things-

"Pancreas, bobcat, artichoke- eye of newt, wing of bat <chuckles>, and..."

Ah-shahran's eyes roll over to white, in some sort of spirit trance, speaking to his spirit world companions in search of the soon to be departed Velani. (+4 to next Skill Check).

The skill check below does not include the +4 above, I forgot, and yet that's still not enough, but Ah-shahran is still not done, memories come flooding back of his previous lives- the time he served as a ships surgeon in the Great Dwarven Fleet... and success, Velani stirs.

        *GM:*  Velani does not have to make a death saving throw, she is stabilised.     

More to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Short Rest Healing.*

Here's hoping you don't object to this but you have five, or ten, or fifteen minutes to take a breather...

Before the Short Rest you're HP are-

[sblock=HP]

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/7 Surges 9/7- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 25/22 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/0 Surges 11/9 Ko'd
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/8

[/sblock]

However Ah-shahran goes about his business with silent grace and a side salad of crazy mumbling, at the end of which (after 15 minutes)...

[sblock=HP]

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Sorry I had a string of crap dice rolls with lots of '1's.

[/sblock]

Note you each gain an Action Point, which puts you all on 1, save Kyalia and Ah-shahran who have 2 each- please confirm.

[sblock=XP]

That was a Level 4 Encounter 1177 XP for six players.

That's an additional 196 XP each, for a total of 571 XP each.

Over half way to second level.

[/sblock]

More information to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 8, 2011)

*Take a look around you...*

First step is for you guys to take a look at the chamber you are in- then decide what you are going to do (specifics), and answer some of the questions I pose at the end of this, after this you can retreat to the first chamber and do the same.

First off you take a look around, trying to be careful and silent- just in case...

To begin with in this chamber are three dead Hobgoblins, they wear beaten up leather armour, carry sturdy-ish light shields and wielded well-kept longswords; they also have a smattering of coin- 27cp, and 14 sp.

There are a number of bedrolls scattered here and there, this place obviously served as a rest room- none of the bedrolls hold anything of value- they're all pretty mangy and worthless.

There are also, scattered about, a fair amount of food- much of which is rank, and not fit for human consumption, some (a little) is slightly better. There's plenty of water- slightly brackish, but drinkable.

There are a number of crates, several of which are marked with familiar trade logos- it's clear the Goblins have been active, either attacking caravans or else perhaps they managed to capture some goods in the recent raids.

One crate in particular catches the eye- the crate is marked "Og's", the Og Brothers are a pair of Half-Orcs (brothers naturally) resident in Fallcrest- one of whom owns a tannery, the other a leather working shop. They are both seriously good at their jobs, in fact Teldorathan, the Dwarven Master Smith of Fallcrest insists on Og's- there was an advert some time back in the Fallcrest Flyer that said as much.

Anyway, the Og crate does indeed contain a dozen or more completed pieces of Leather work- wrist guards, bracers, belts, a beautiful backpack but the prize- a suit of exquisitely made (and stitched) Leather armour, genuinely beautiful work. Freggo notes that the Leather is certainly his size... and as stated, of very fine manufacture, perhaps even...

The other crates contain a myriad of merchant ware- clearly stolen stuff, from rock salt crystals to a consignment of "Mad Derek's Dwarven Candy- it sucks for generations", but little else of real interest.

The double doors to the West are the same as all other doors you have passed so far, a peek through them reveals a corridor that seems to turn to head North, no sound comes from there.

The double doors to the north, already open, down which Tixter fled, and then was killed- there seems to be a passage to the West just over the first pit, other than that the corridor heads north for quite a while, although you can perhaps see that a second pit lies beyond the first.

The first pit, it seems at some point the floor here has simply given way- remember this is an ancient construction, however the reason the floor gave way here becomes apparent. Below is a chamber, of that you're certain, something (lots of things- plant-life, fungi?) glows down there, not enough light to see by but more a hazy furze. At one point Kyalia swears she saw something move, something big... and there are sounds. Sounds of something eating perhaps- you're fairly certain Eggnog the Goblin fell down here. 

It also smells below- of rot, and death.

Above the pit, attached to the ceiling some how is a thick rope- a swing, this is the method by which the Goblins traversed the pit- the rope is of good condition, although the pit, with a decent run up could be leapt of course.

Lastly, in a barrel- now with the lid on, is Spizz- you've not done anything with the Goblin so far- not searched him, or spoke to him or...

Remember you can take some time- fifteen minutes have already been spent here with Ah-shahran doing his healing, or else waiting for his powers to recharge.

Questions-

1) What, if anything are you going to do with the dead bodies?

2) What's happening with the leather goods, in particular the armour?

3) What are you going to do with Tixter's body- recover it?

4) Are you taking a look down the any of the passages- North or West?

5) What about Spizz?

Do not think you are limited to only the above questions- any you think of then don't hesitate to ask, and make rolls to accompany your asking (I like rolls).

Just to remind you, here's the map again-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Rivenroar-+The+Goblin+Rest+Chamber.jpg.html

Over to you... and we 'll head back to the first chamber when you've done here, provided that is good for you...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 8, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali retrieves his axes then heads to the ajar western door, and opens it gently and quietly and takes a stealthy step through to ensure that there are no new arrivals imminent.  If not he pulls the door to and places one of the crates in front of it - that should at least alert us if anyone tries to come that way.

That done he'll take another couple of crates, preferably with help, to sit on the near edge of the pit, making it trickier still for anyone trying to either jump or swing across to this side.  Following this he'll pull the left hand door part closed, enough to offer some cover but still see down the corridor.

Kali keeps one eye on the corridor and one on his companions, one or more of which will hopefully be questioning Spizz.  And its whilst keeping watch that the thought comes to him ..... he could go fishing with a goblin body as worm, and some unknown pit creature as fish.  'Hmmm, maybe a later'.









*OOC:*


If you want to amuse Goonalan, can I suggest someone considers disposing of the bodies by burning them on a pyre!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali retrieves his axes then heads to the ajar western door, and opens it gently and quietly and takes a stealthy step through to ensure that there are no new arrivals imminent.  If not he pulls the door to and places one of the crates in front of it - that should at least alert us if anyone tries to come that way.
> 
> That done he'll take another couple of crates, preferably with help, to sit on the near edge of the pit, making it trickier still for anyone trying to either jump or swing across to this side.  Following this he'll pull the left hand door part closed, enough to offer some cover but still see down the corridor.
> 
> ...




Kali assures himself that all is silent to the west, as stated previous the passage only travels a short distance and then heads north, but nothing stirs.

To the north, well... nothing stirs again- Kali has a good vantage point however, he certainly would see anything coming, particularly if the somebodies had light sources, which would be needed in the dark(-ish) corridors.

Down the pit... well, there's nothing much to see, although every now and then the sounds of things crunching, or snapping- Kali is in no doubt after a while listening to this. The things crunching, and indeed snapping, are bones- the pit clearly drops in to another chamber, and within the chamber...

Whatever it is it's been recently fed- thanks to Eggnog's acrobatics skills, or lack off.

        *GM:*  Don't get me started on pyres...


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Freggo takes a breather*

*"Well done friends, we have them on the run now!  I imagine just another handful and some rescued prisoners and we'll return triumphant!"*

Freggo will hold his sword over the items the enemies possessed, as well as the loot from the barrells and such.  Regardless of whether he detects any hint of magic on anything, he will try on the leather.  He'll assure his friends that he'll return it to the rightful owner should they be discovered, but it seems prudent to look as dashing as possible while heroism is afoot.  He also grab a spare longsword.

Freggo will recomend taking the coin but leaving the bodies where they fell for now.  He will then turn his attention to their prisoner.

*"Mr. Goblin?  No, you can stay in the barrel if you wish, I just want to talk.  I know your situation seems bad, but you've actually done a very smart thing by surrendering.  And now you've got a chance to make some new friends.  What do you think, want to work for us?  Let me tell you a story about two goblin brothers who found a new career..."*

Freggo will tell the story of Ory and Gory again, as that worked pretty well last time.  He'll then try to find out how mant goblins, monsters, and captives there are and rough directions to each.  He further offer the little fellow the job of guiding them if he wants it.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 9, 2011)

Ah-shahran nods approvingly at Kali's precautions, then turns his attention to Spizz and Freggo.  Chuckling at the swordmage's clumsy attempt to befriend the goblin, he claps a hand to Freggo's shoulder and says, Son, I don't think he's likely to trust us too far, given the mincemeat we just made of his companions.  It's going to take more than a story to calm him down, I think.  Look, you can tell by the way his hands are shaking, and that tic in his cheek.  He's figured out that he's completely at our mercy--and he knows nothing about how merciful we might be.  Ah-shahran pauses, then cackles.  Heck, I'm not sure how merciful we are!

While he talks, Ah-shahran is also thinking about the goblin who ran off, how much he saw before running, and what the likely response of the encampment is.

[sblock=Mechanics]Insight to soothe over the low Diplomacy roll, and grant a bonus to an Intimidate check--or another Diplomacy check, if we must 

And, Nature to gain information to help decide our next move.[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 9, 2011)

*Teenage hormones*

Shaken by his comrade falling in battle and the arcane magics seeming to restrict his powers in these dungeons, Viator begins to feel nervous.  The chomping sounds only serve to remind him of the danger the townfolk are in.

The sense of frustration overwhelms him and he storms over to the goblin stuffed barrel.

Why are you being so nice to this pathetic creature, Freggo?

His eyes lock on to the goblins as he strides over.  The air around him seems to vibrate and small bit of debris shudder on the floor.  The space between him and the goblin warps until his face is almost touching the goblins.

His voice begins in a low, dangerous tone.

You are an embarrassment, goblin.  And that's saying something for one of your kind.  You and your friends have cause us a small deal of inconvenience and we don't intend on being further inconvenienced.  Now you are going to tell me, and my friends here, what we want to know or I will disassemble every molecule of your body, starting from the bottom up.  And I won't even use my hands.

His eyes flash and although he doesn't raise his voice, his words boom in the the goblins head.

Now...WHERE ARE THE TOWN FOLK?! AND WHERE HAS YOUR EXCUSE FOR A FRIEND GONE?! WHO ELSE IS IN THIS DUNGEON! TELL ME EVERYTHING AND TELL ME NOW!!

The swirling, crackling air subsides.

I won't ask twice.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“If I got this right, two of his friends have escaped. One left through the door, and the other... well... left to feed the beast that lives below this chamber. It's one of those dragons, right? Or is it something else? Maybe we could draw some more conclusions, if we give it something more to chew on... like him!”_ Kyalia says (making sure the goblin can hear her), standing near Viator and pointing at the goblin in the barrel.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Well done friends, we have them on the run now!  I imagine just another handful and some rescued prisoners and we'll return triumphant!"*
> 
> Freggo will hold his sword over the items the enemies possessed, as well as the loot from the barrells and such.  Regardless of whether he detects any hint of magic on anything, he will try on the leather.  He'll assure his friends that he'll return it to the rightful owner should they be discovered, but it seems prudent to look as dashing as possible while heroism is afoot.  He also grab a spare longsword.
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran nods approvingly at Kali's precautions, then turns his attention to Spizz and Freggo.  Chuckling at the swordmage's clumsy attempt to befriend the goblin, he claps a hand to Freggo's shoulder and says, Son, I don't think he's likely to trust us too far, given the mincemeat we just made of his companions.  It's going to take more than a story to calm him down, I think.  Look, you can tell by the way his hands are shaking, and that tic in his cheek.  He's figured out that he's completely at our mercy--and he knows nothing about how merciful we might be.  Ah-shahran pauses, then cackles.  Heck, I'm not sure how merciful we are!
> 
> While he talks, Ah-shahran is also thinking about the goblin who ran off, how much he saw before running, and what the likely response of the encampment is.
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Shaken by his comrade falling in battle and the arcane magics seeming to restrict his powers in these dungeons, Viator begins to feel nervous.  The chomping sounds only serve to remind him of the danger the townfolk are in.
> 
> The sense of frustration overwhelms him and he storms over to the goblin stuffed barrel.
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> _“If I got this right, two of his friends have escaped. One left through the door, and the other... well... left to feed the beast that lives below this chamber. It's one of those dragons, right? Or is it something else? Maybe we could draw some more conclusions, if we give it something more to chew on... like him!”_ Kyalia says (making sure the goblin can hear her), standing near Viator and pointing at the goblin in the barrel.




And so, working our way through the various questions and points...

The Armour

Freggo- the armour is well made, as per previous, a suit of +1 Leather Armour, and has been made ready for further enchantments to be placed upon it, an excellent find.

Spizz- The Goblin

Spizz pops his head out of the barrel and listens to Freggo's story, alas part the way through the Goblin's lids begin to droop- he stirs himself, manages to stay awake, and at the end... looks non-plussed, it seems at some point his mind has wandered off, lost the plot.

"An' which one are you- Ory or Gory?" He asks of Freggo at the end of the story...

Spizz listens to Ah-shahran and shrugs, the mumbler thinks that Diplomacy could be used but perhaps, at this point, Spizz would better respond to a more threatening approach- Intimidate at this point would better serve than kindness, there seems to be a semblance of a hierachical structure. Spizz would perhaps respect power and threat.

Viator is next in to the fray, Spizz is instantly wide-eyed, and terrified- he gibbers and mumbles, makes mewling noises and attempts to cover his ears. He is eager to answer as many of Viator's questions he can.

WHERE ARE THE TOWN FOLK?!

"In crypts, from main entrance- both downstairs- Fat Dwarf in one, Witch in other..." Spizz gibbers and gulps, again trying to protect himslef from Viator's mental magic.

WHERE HAS YOUR EXCUSE FOR A FRIEND GONE?!

"To Deadeye, Deadeye and guards to the north, over pits- Gimp go long way round- creepy way round- not nice, try to get to Deadeye, warn him... warn him you have come. Quick way to Deadeye north."

WHO ELSE IS IN THIS DUNGEON!

"Sinruth. Sinruth somewhere... Undeadies somewhere... Dungeon full of creepies and nasties." Spizz shivers violently- genuinely scared.

Soon after Kyalia comes over and adds her support, and Spizz is further terrified- it is a well known fact that Elves eat Goblins.

It's one of those dragons, right? Or is it something else? Kyalia asks.

"Drake- two Drakes, big Drakes, angry Drakes- Sinruth's ride. Sinruth's pets." Spizz volunteers, working towards a brownie point.

"Spizz helpful, Spizz good Goblin. Spizz go now?" Spizz asks.

The Gimp- The Goblin that escaped

Ah-shahran is rightly concerned, the Gimp, the Goblin that ran would of course head for friendlies, he is certain that soon after such an event the 'lair' such as it is would be put on alert- perhaps even the possibilities of patrols.

That said Ah-shahran also notes that the Goblins seem unorganised, no watchers out side of the lair, no traps- he assumes that they are new to this lair (or fairly new), and are perhaps disjointed- afterall a good number of them fell in the raid on Fallcrest.

Weighing up the evidence Ah-shahran believes that the threat has just increased but that the threat itself is perhaps not so great at present.

Just to remind you of the questions et al-

Questions-

1) What, if anything are you going to do with the dead bodies?

2) What's happening with the leather goods, in particular the armour?

3) What are you going to do with Tixter's body- recover it?

4) Are you taking a look down the any of the passages- North or West?

5) What about Spizz?

Do not think you are limited to only the above questions- any you think of then don't hesitate to ask, and make rolls to accompany your asking (I like rolls).

Just to remind you, here's the map again-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contrib...amber.jpg.html

Over to you... and we 'll head back to the first chamber when you've done here, provided that is good for you...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 9, 2011)

Velani

(first back in time a hair) <groan> "Ungh. Thank you again, my long-lived friend. Seems I've managed to tax your healing abilities today, which are amazing might I add." 

Standing up and shaking off the cobwebs of near death, Velani eyes the corpses that could have had her company in the afterlife. "No sense letting the rest of the place know _exactly_ where we are...I recommend we feed them to the beasts below. A full belly makes for a sleepy beast - in the event we should have to face them, I would rather them sated than hungry." Spying Tixter's body across the gap, she asks the party, "Would someone slightly more agile than I be willing to collect the dearly departed over there as well?"

"Freggo, that new suit, well, suits you. Nice lines, very slimming. Wear it in good health!"

Now, to Spizz. Keying in on the already spooked goblin, Velani intends to put the final fear of the gods into this one. Kneeling by his side, she draws her Widow's knife and lays the point by his neck, and in goblin speaks, "Yes, Spizz, you've told us what we wanted to know, but that does _not_ make up for stealing and kidnapping. All you have done is earned a quick death!" Jerking her hand up, eyes wide with anger, she lunges at the scrawny beast. The tip finds its mark and draws blood, but her arm halts any forward progress. "Unless..... unless you truly wish to atone. Dol Arrah commands that evil be destroyed where it stands, but also to bring light to the dark places. Will you shine? Or be snuffed out?"

[sblock=mechanics]
Yet another intimidate check to really get Spizz to heel, hoping the previous success further aid her.

On the hope she's successful, she'll 1) ask Ah-Shahran to heal Spizz, 2) have him take lead w/ Velani and Freggo (or whomever our lead Perception character is) as we progress. I want to use him as a divining rod for traps, locations, etc. If we can totally win him over, maybe even use him as an NPC on our side of the screen in combat.
[/sblock]

"We've barely had a moment to get our bearings in here, and the entrance still has need of clearing. Shall we head back to the stairs and ask our new 'friend' here where those other doors lead?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> (first back in time a hair) <groan> "Ungh. Thank you again, my long-lived friend. Seems I've managed to tax your healing abilities today, which are amazing might I add."
> 
> ...




Again, in answer to various points-

The Hobgoblin bodies

The bodies are slung down the pit- unless anyone objects in the next 12 or so hours. A brief glimpse down below confirms the presence of at least two large creatures- voracious in their appetite.

Tixter's body

Is there anyone who wants to go and get Tixter, any precautions being taken- who's it going to be. And remember- getting over the pit, a leap is an Athletics check, using the rope is an Acrobatics check- neither too difficult you sumise.

Spizz gets Intimidated (again)

Spizz is not use he understands all that Velani has asked, certainly the Goblin is shaking his head furiously at the thought of moving with the front of the company- he's a Sharpshooter by trade, he's not a front-line soldier.

Also he's not keen on the company- Freggo and/or Velani.

"The general... The general..." He screeches, and clings on to Viator, he seems to think that Viator is the nastiest, loudest and therefore the power of your group. He's happy to stick around Viator, and help out where he can.

"Spizz not know lots, Spizz only been few places- this place dangerous, Goblins go bye-bye, nasties about- Undeadies and brrrrrr..." The last part of the statement, the 'brrrrrr' is Spizz's fear manifested- he's clearly not sure what is out there, but some of it is bad- apparently.

He is keen to get any healing that is going- note this will also count as a success to getting him on-side.

The Entrance chamber

Spizz has already answered this question, or at least as much as he knows-

WHERE ARE THE TOWN FOLK?!

"In crypts, from main entrance- both downstairs- Fat Dwarf in one, Witch in other..." Spizz gibbers and gulps, again trying to protect himslef from Viator's mental magic.

And...

It's one of those dragons, right? Or is it something else? Kyalia asks.

"Drake- two Drakes, big Drakes, angry Drakes- Sinruth's ride. Sinruth's pets." Spizz volunteers, working towards a brownie point.

Spizz confirms that the north passage heads downstairs in to a chamber with two Drakes in it (which you presume are the creatures down the pits here), also the Witch prisoner (Zurriksa) is down there.

Spizz confirms that the Dwarf prisoner (Adronsius) is to the west, down stairs again.

More info about the entrance chamber will be available when we finish this area- Tixter's body recovery or...


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Freggo is impatient*

Freggo frets at the valuable time taken to throw the bodies into the hole, but acquiesces to the experience of Velani.  *"Hey, this guy says that goblin that got away will warm someone named Deadeye, but if we are quick and jump over these pits, we might still get the drop on Deadeye.  I say we press the attack now!  We can go back to the front room and sift through those vermin later, no offense Spizz."*

Freggo will proceed to secure a safety rope with the climber's kit, so that if anyone fails to make it across the first jump, they'll dangle from the rope and can climb back out.  He'll then attempt to leap across whilst attached thusly.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Short of time for a real post, will edit in appropriate RP later.  Yes, I'll provide healing for Spizz.  I'll also be keeping an eye on him to watch for honesty in his conversion.







Ah-shahran looks questioningly at Velani, then shrugs.  If you really think he'll behave, I suppose I can heal him.  Looking to Spizz, Ah-shahran holds a measuring stare before administering to the goblin.  You turn on us, that effort will just be wasted, he says.  May Dol Arrah--not Gruumsh--truly guide you now.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo frets at the valuable time taken to throw the bodies into the hole, but acquiesces to the experience of Velani.  *"Hey, this guy says that goblin that got away will warm someone named Deadeye, but if we are quick and jump over these pits, we might still get the drop on Deadeye.  I say we press the attack now!  We can go back to the front room and sift through those vermin later, no offense Spizz."*
> 
> Freggo will proceed to secure a safety rope with the climber's kit, so that if anyone fails to make it across the first jump, they'll dangle from the rope and can climb back out.  He'll then attempt to leap across whilst attached thusly.






tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Short of time for a real post, will edit in appropriate RP later.  Yes, I'll provide healing for Spizz.  I'll also be keeping an eye on him to watch for honesty in his conversion.




And so... the intrepid adventurers head on, across the first pit.

With the right precautions, and Freggo manages to make things safe (I take it the safety rope is attached to whoever is crossing the pit) then you all make it across without any great struggle, a few wobbles here and there but... you're between the pits- you stop look and listen some more...

Across the other side the passage continues on, another pit- likewise kitted out with a dangling rope to swing across. However there's also a passage that heads west.

Velani, towards the front is certain she can hear voices ahead- across the second pit, the passage turns hard right, there's also the trace of a light coming from that direction- perhaps it's Deadeye and his friends, you may have to be quiet as you get over the next pit then.

Kali sees a short corridor to the west, it ends in a pair of doors (same type as seen previously), one of the doors is ajar, and there's the faintest hint of a light- although no sound at all- Viator concurs with Kali's observations.

Spizz has now been healed, the Goblin scuttles around Viator, getting as close as he can without touching- always watching Viator- Spizz looks suitably cowed, and perhaps a little in awe of the mentalist.

Tixter's body reveals a few more coins- 18cp and 18sp, 3 serviceable daggers (hidden away in various places), a suit of leather armour, a light shield and a short sword; all of the creatuire's kit seem of mundane manufacture.

And so the new questions are...

1. Do you head north, towards where Spizz indicated Deadeye lurks, if so you need to come up with a plan to cross the second pit that is safe and is silent- and I will require skill checks to get across, failures may also generate Stealth checks. Obviously if your method is safe then no-one is going to fall in the pit, but it may tie a few PCs up- busy keeping you out of the pit.

Or,

2. Do you head west to the open door- Eggnog the Goblin who ran away must have headed off in this direction, after watching the Gimp fall in to the first pit it's doubtful he decided to try to jump, swing across the second pit.

And,

3. What do you do with Tixter's body?

You are not limited to these questions, if there's something else you want to do then- go for it.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Castle+Rivenroar-+Over+the+first+pit.jpg.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 10, 2011)

Spizz, I hope you continue to behave, I would hate to deal with a misbehaving goblin, do you hear?

He tilts his head to one side briefly and then turns to his companions. 

Freggo, I am a little worried that we didn't check the cloaked goblin. He seemed to be linked to some of the arcane around here. I am, however, in agreement with your need for haste to prevent further resistance. As long as we remember to return. 

Looking at the shattered body of the last goblin he muses. 

It's a shame we don't have a poison to coat or infuse this body with. We could have weakened them or at the least given them a bad stomach when they fed on it.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kali*

"Nice idea Viator.  We may not have poison, but I suspect that a high dose of either salt or candy may at least upset the beasts, and we have some of each in the crates.  I would be happy to open our friend Tixter up and fill him with either or both.

Kali grins at the idea of the rather grim and bloody task.

"Anyone have any thoughts on which would be most effective?"









*OOC:*


Kali tries to think of anything he can recal re: animal biology and diet.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Nice idea Viator.  We may not have poison, but I suspect that a high dose of either salt or candy may at least upset the beasts, and we have some of each in the crates.  I would be happy to open our friend Tixter up and fill him with either or both.
> 
> Kali grins at the idea of the rather grim and bloody task.
> 
> ...




Alas Kali is no expert in the field... however he's fairly certain that whatever beast is down there then its digestive tract would have to pretty tough to snack on Goblin in the first instance.

Salt would perhaps make the beast thristy, inextremis it may even kill the beast- but the flavour itself would possibly cause the creature to either stop eating or else gag and wretch.

Sugar (candy) on the other hand would be much more palatable, as to untoward effects- an energy boost? That's probably not good.

The best suggestion that Kali can come up with is a mixture of both, the sweet candy to hide the taste of the salt... even then- Kali is really not sure.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 10, 2011)

Ah-shahran grins at Kali's suggestion before shaking his head.  *I like how you think,* he says quietly, *but if the point of pushing on is to surprise those goblins up ahead, that'll have to wait for later.  Let's rig that pit and see if we can lop the "eye" off of Deadeye.*  He turns expectantly to Freggo, looking significantly at the ropes.

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kali*

With the decision clearly made to go on to find Deadeye, Kali moves towards the second pit and takes a swing across intending to drop lightly and quietly on the other side. Once there he will fade into the shadows and scout out ahead.









*OOC:*


Ooooh, not good, Kali is mostly clumsy and clunky


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> With the decision clearly made to go on to find Deadeye, Kali moves towards the second pit and takes a swing across intending to drop lightly and quietly on the other side. Once there he will fade into the shadows and scout out ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali is across pit in an instant, a raggedy approach but no problems, he turns back and grins at his compainions, and then almost trips as he rounds the corner, and immediately regrets his mistake.

Ahead is a crypt, well lit by a large lantern perched on the top of one of the tombs, Kali can see three tombs- each a solid stone object around about four feet high. The tombs are not the problem however- the four Hobgoblins, two of which have just turned to observe his entrance.

The Hobgoblins wear leather armour, tote light shields and have sheathed longswords at present.

Further in to the chamber Kali spots a Drake, the creature is some five feet long from the tip of its snout to the end of its tail- like some chunky compact crocodile, with an equally tooth-filled maw, the Drake also sports a jagged crest from top to tail. It hisses and flops its tail down upon the cold flagstone floor.

No sign of Deadeye though... but that's not the real concern.

Gudrun, the nearest Hobgoblin shouts, and points- at Kali...

Kali, obviously, calls back to his colleagues- the encounter has begun.

Remember it takes 2 squares movement, and a Acrobatics check to get over the pit- either way, obviously jumping across is an Athletics check, best achieved via a running jump (2 squares run up).

NOTE THOSE DOWN THE CORRIDOR CAN START AT ANY SQUARE ON THE WRONG SIDE (SOUTH) OF THE PIT.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator 
17 Kyalia
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #1
11 Hobgoblin #2
11 Hobgoblin #3
11 Hobgoblin #4
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4
Drake

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- 

Viator- 

Kyalia-

[/sblock]

This is a full round, they spotted you, and you spotted them.

Kali, then Viator, then Kyalia please.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...2+Castle+Rivenroar-+Deadeye_s+Domain.jpg.html


----------



## hairychin (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kali*

'No time to be faint hearted' thinks Kali as takes in everyone's positions and the chances of being left exposed, and heads straight for Gudrun. 'Lets see if we can improve the odds'.

Kali is up onto the tomb and throws a quick glance at the drake before slicing at Gudrun's bonce.









*OOC:*


Minor: change to aspect of the cunning fox.
Move: to M12 (on the upper map - ie SW of Gudrun). I'm assuming its just an extra move to get onto the tomb, similar to the bar previously)
Free: assassin's shroud onto the drake.
Standard: Melee basic on Gudrun, followed by dual attack if 1st hits.







After a couple of quick, and hopefully effective swipes, Kali dances backwards.









*OOC:*


Shift 2 from Cunning Fox toM10


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> 'No time to be faint hearted' thinks Kali as takes in everyone's positions and the chances of being left exposed, and heads straight for Gudrun. 'Lets see if we can improve the odds'.
> 
> Kali is up onto the tomb and throws a quick glance at the drake before slicing at Gudrun's bonce.
> 
> ...




Kali is straight in to the action...

He leaps on top of the nearest tomb, casts a beady eye on the Drake nearby and marks it for destruction later, from his new position the room opens out a little. To the north a stone spiral staircase heads upwards in to a chamber above- there's light in the chamber above too. On the southern wall another set of the metal doors- tight shut. To the east Kali can see (just) an altar, with candles, and incense burning...

Now to take care of the Hobgoblin, Kali's axe slashes out and scores a terrible blow, cutting and severing Gudrun's neck- the Hobgoblin flops to the floor in an instant- blood pools and spurts, as Kali dances back and makes ready for the inevitable charge of his foes.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator*
17 Kyalia
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #1
11 Hobgoblin #2
11 Hobgoblin #3
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- 

Kyalia-

[/sblock]

Viator to follow, then Kyalia...

New Map-

073 Castle Rivenroar- First Blood Kali

See Previous map for position of corridor and pit etc.

Also error on the map, Kali should be in M10, not N10- sorry, my bad.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia runs towards the pit and uses the momentum to swing over it (hopefully), then as soon as she can see one of the enemies, she fires two arrows at him.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move (Swing) to O8 (right where the 8 is)
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on closest Hobgoblin
Standard: Twin Shot on closest Hobgoblin[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 10, 2011)

Now is your time to prove yourself, Spizz. And don't forget I have you marked. 

Viator waves his hands over the goblin's head before turning to the sounds of battle and the brave Kali. 

In a blink of the eye, he is by the corner of the corridor. Looking in he spots the drake and attempts to hold off the flood. 

His power tears though the room catching the drake and the furthest hobgoblin, pulling them into a teleporting tempest. 

[sblock=Actions]Minor = Arcana to "mark" Spizz
Move = Fey Step to O9(8?)
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at J19(18): Hobgoblin #3 - if hit 10dmg and teleport to H17(16);  Drake - if hit 10dmg and teleport to I21(20)[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 2/2
Action Points: 1
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Update Done

Velani

_"That's it, when I get home, it's straight to the gym...." _Velani thinks to herself as she throws her body across the void. (Move: Standing jump over the pit w/ Athletics)

Slapping Viator on the rear as she moves by, she heads straight into the middle of the room hoping to catch everyone's attention. (Double Move)

<in goblin> "Nice pet, Deadeye! We'll have it stuffed and mounted for the Guvn'r of Fallcrest!" (Minor: Defender Aura)

"Now, taste my .... whoops! ... er, blade (?)" (AP: charge, Heroic Effort for +4 hit)


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Now is your time to prove yourself, Spizz. And don't forget I have you marked.
> 
> Viator waves his hands over the goblin's head before turning to the sounds of battle and the brave Kali.
> 
> ...




Spizz cowers, tries to swat at the arcane mark which circles his head- only he can see it however, fails to do so several times and then slumps to the floor to cower some more.

"Yeth Marthta." He replies to Viator wondering where, when and how he developed his lisp.

<PING>

And Viator is on the far-side of the pit.

The mentalist peers around the corner, marks his spot and...

<FZZZT!>

There's a sudden burst of terrifying static hiss on the far-side of the chamber, Svank, the Hobgoblin, clutches at his head- blood pours from his nose, ears, eyes and mouth- a thin whisp of smoke follows and the humanoid slumps to the floor dead. The Drake is similarly attacked, only the effect is a little less dramatic, it does however leave the creature hoping mad and lumbering around to see who just harmed it.

To make matters worse the creature suddenly realises it is stuck on top of a crate in the corner- how did it...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia*
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #1
11 Hobgoblin #2
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia-

[/sblock]

Kyalia to follow- already posted (may have to change move slightly).

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia runs towards the pit and uses the momentum to swing over it (hopefully), then as soon as she can see one of the enemies, she fires two arrows at him.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move (Swing) to O8 (right where the 8 is)
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry had to move you N9 to see anyone as Viator in square you stated, not to worry (I hope), still within move as you don't need a run up to swing across, only to jump across.     

Kyalia swings across and keeps on going, grabs out her longbow en route and notches an arrow, then another- the pair fly- the first slams in to Rojak with enough force to knock the Hobgoblin off its feet, Rojak doesn't get up. The second missile clatters against the stone walls a few feet from Trillum's head- who looks suitable panicked.

The defenders of the crypt are falling fast.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye*
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #1
11 Hobgoblin #2
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

[/sblock]

That's when Deadeye steps in to view...

New Map to follow, in approx. an hour- got a job to do RL.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 10, 2011)

*Positioning*



Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Sorry had to move you N9 to see anyone as Viator in square you stated, not to worry (I hope), still within move as you don't need a run up to swing across, only to jump across.











*OOC:*


Actually, I think Kyalia wanted to be on the square to my left O8(7) "where the 8 is". I certainly didn't want to steal the elf's square!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]On the newest map (073; sorry, only looked at the one before that ), the square I meant is O7 (but with #3 and #4 down already, I probably won't see much from there, so N9 is fine, too).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

*Deadeye- Hobgoblin #5*

He's really not much to look at, a six foot and broad-shouldered specimen of the Hobgoblin race, but they all tend to look that way, many of them bigger in fact. Deadeye wears thick leather armour and has a longsword at his side, but in his hands is his bow...

Deadeye scurries across the chamber, bow before him, pointing out- then, before the stairs, begins to holler...

"Gathra! Intruders! Gathra!"

Never taking his eye off the corner, the other side of which Kali hides.

Kali choses to take a look.

Deadeye fires... and never misses, Kali takes an arrow his right arm, the missile passing in to his wrist and lodging there.

Deadeye laughs, and offers some advice in his guttural native tongue.

"Show yourself again and the next one is through your throat..."

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani*
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #2
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

Hobgoblin #2- 

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

Velani, and then Ah-shahran please...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...74+Castle+Rivenroar-+Deadeye+Strikes.jpg.html


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 10, 2011)

Velani - see post 393


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Update Done
> 
> Velani
> 
> ...




Velani is breathing hard by the time she gets to Deadeye, but still she has enough energy left to deliver a slicing blow which scars the Hobgoblin, a trifle but enough to keep the beast interested.

Deadeye screams and rages...

"Gathra! Now!"

        *GM:*  Didn't need the Heroic Effort- 17 Hit.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran*
11 Hobgoblin #2
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Hobgoblin #2- 

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

This is where it gets interesting- Ah-shahran...

New Map-

075 Castle Rivenroar- Longest Charge

For full map see 072 Deadeye's Domain


----------



## tiornys (Jul 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Turn complete







Ah-shahran shakes his head, looking at the pit.  I hope the spirits are kind to these old bones, he says to Freggo, before running up and attempting to leap the pit.  He gets a good takeoff--for him--and swirls of spiritual energy seem to add extra lift as he soars, giving him just enough clearance to land on the edge of the other side.

As he moves up next to Viator, spotting Velani, he mutters Damnation, that girl's in  hurry to meet Dol Arrah in person.  Gorm, watch her back!  He snaps his fingers and Gorm materializes behind Velani, granting her a measure of comfort and protection.

Turning to Freggo, Ah-shahran calls out, Best hurry, son!  Yon lady's bitten off more than she can chew again!

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Speak with Spirits to add 4 to Athletics
Move: attempting to jump the pit with a running start, heading to O7
*phew* exact roll!
Standard --> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at I16, granting 4 temp HP to Velani (and blocking the easy flank)
I was going to action point: Direct the Strike for Kyalia to gun down the last minion, but thanks to the corners, I can't reach a square where I can see the darned thing--not even from Viator's square.  So I guess I'll live with my 2 minors and a move turn....[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Turn complete
> ...




Ah-shahran's mumbles turn to grumbles as he leaps the pit, moments later Gorm appears and brings comfort and solace to Velani, while Ah-shahran contemplates a quieter life.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #2*
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- 

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

Next up the Hobgoblin Grunt.

Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #2.*

Trillum hears Deadeye screaming...

"Block them off! Block them off!"

Instead of rescuing his master he rushes over to pay a visit, and do some harm, to Kali- swinging his Longsword with all his might- alas Kali is too fast and to clever, the attack sails harmlessly wide.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #2
9 Freggo*
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

Next up Freggo, then the Drake.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...076+Castle+Rivenroar-+Block+them+off.jpg.html


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Freggo starts to direct his allies... who are gone*

*"Okay, so what we'll want to do is... hmmm let's see... I think if we quietly insert pitons along the wall here, we might be able to sneak up on them... what do you think guys?  Guys?"*

Freggo is surprised to find that while he was musing over a careful crossing of the second pit, his allies have somehow all decided to get the party started on the other side without him.  *"Hmmm... I guess that works... charge!"*

Freggo backs up, then throws himself over the gap and charges around the corner, bringing his sword to bear on the first enemy he lays eyes on.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor Action: Draw sword
Move Action: Move and jump to P:7
Standard: Charge to N:10 vs. Hobgoblin #2
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Okay, so what we'll want to do is... hmmm let's see... I think if we quietly insert pitons along the wall here, we might be able to sneak up on them... what do you think guys?  Guys?"*
> 
> Freggo is surprised to find that while he was musing over a careful crossing of the second pit, his allies have somehow all decided to get the party started on the other side without him.  *"Hmmm... I guess that works... charge!"*
> 
> ...




Freggo leaps over the pit and charges in to action- Trillum, the last of the Hobgoblin defenders left standing, save for Deadeye himself, looks terrified as the hollering human bursts out and chops him down.

Save for Deadeye and the Drake your enemies have been vanquished, and both the aforementioned are wounded. Clearly Spizz has earned your trust...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo
5 Drake*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- 

[/sblock]

Next up the Drake.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

*The Drake*

The frazzled creature rumbles closer, unsure at first which target to aim for, it finally settles upon the closest- the damn dog!

The Drake snaps its jaws shut on Gorm, who nimbly steps aside at the last instant.

The Drake is frustrated...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru*
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 10 HP damage taken.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali-

[/sblock]

Next up Kali, then wait please.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Rivenroar-+Drake+bites+Dog-+nearly.jpg.html


----------



## hairychin (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kali*

Ever one to take revenge Kali sets his 'evil eye' on the Hobgob Boss before moving in, alighting atop the tomb in front of him, to take a swipe in retaliation.









*OOC:*


Minor: Shroud onto Hobgob boss.
Move: to H15
Standard: Basic melee using shroud, and if hits, dual attack







Kali then dances away from the fray, but still isn't finished as he goes in for the boss' pet.









*OOC:*


Shift 2 from cunning fox to J16
AP: Melee basic using shroud, if hit, power strike, and then dual attack















*OOC:*


Ooops.  Would liked to have moved away againg using cunning fox (to K15), but I guess I might not get that option now.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 11, 2011)

*Kali*









*OOC:*


Re-do due to miscalculation of movement across initial diagonal







Kali moves in on the boss' little pet and slices in at the drake with both axes, before dancing out of the way.









*OOC:*


Move to J16
Standard: Same combo of melee basic with shroud and dual attack, but on the drake.
Cunning Fox: move back out to I14


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 11, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Ever one to take revenge Kali sets his 'evil eye' on the Hobgob Boss before moving in, alighting atop the tomb in front of him, to take a swipe in retaliation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Re-do due to miscalculation of movement across initial diagonal
> ...




Kali is straight at the Drake, dropping another Shroud on the beast en route, up close the wild man is a furious frenzy of blades- the Drake suffers, kali's battleaxe bloodies the beast. His hand axe which follows shortly after wrecks, almost, one side of the creatures body- the Drake is honking and making a hell of a racket- it's started its death throes early.

Kali dances back- out of the way.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra*
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 38 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Viator-

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Next up?

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #6- Gathra*

The sound of footsteps on the spiral staircase, and shouts from the chamber above, and Gathra appears- a six foot five mountain of muscled flesh- a Hobgoblin. This specimien wears well-maintained Chainmail, a Heavy Shiled in one hand and a wicked looking Flail in the other.

Gathra doesn't hesitate, the Hobgoblin screams its delight-

"For the Hand!"

And charges straight at Kali, the wild man dodges the blow- the Flail slams in to the stone floor, cracking the tiles...

Gathra means business, certainly he's a capable Warrior by the look of him.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator*
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 38 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 7 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator-

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

Viator, then Kyalia to follow.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+The+Drake+looks+ill_+Gartha+arrives.jpg.html


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia steps into the room, but keeps a healthy distance from the melee. For a moment, the elf's eyes dart between the three combatants, then she decides to continue, what Kali has begun, and targets the Drake with her arrows.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N12
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on the Drake
Standard: Twin Shot on the Drake[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> _"That's it, when I get home, it's straight to the gym...." _Velani thinks to herself as she throws her body across the void.
> 
> Slapping Viator on the rear as she moves by, she heads straight into the middle of the room hoping to catch everyone's attention.
> 
> ...




Blushing furiously as the veteran streaks past him, Viator watches as she throws herself bravely into the fray before becoming surrounded.

He sends out his power to those attacking her and reaches into his well to fight the torrent and shape the maelstrom to avoid the ex-sergeant and the spirit dog.

His nose trickles a small amount of blood.

Wiping it away he turns to the cowering goblin behind.

Now would be a very good time to convince us to keep you alive, Spizz.

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 1 to target only enemies in blast at H17: Deadeye - if hit 6dmg and choose not to teleport; Drake - if hit 6dmg and teleport to I19
Free = Remind Spizz to help[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 1/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Blushing furiously as the veteran streaks past him, Viator watches as she throws herself bravely into the fray before becoming surrounded.
> 
> He sends out his power to those attacking her and reaches into his well to fight the torrent and shape the maelstrom to avoid the ex-sergeant and the spirit dog.
> 
> ...




The air around Velani momentarily seems to get thicker, become charged... whatever it is it's exhilarating, Velani's hair stands on end- for Deadeye the effects are a little nastier. The Hobgoblins features for a second blur- as if the individual pieces of his face were trying to swap places- it lasts less than a second but leaves the beast a little anxious to say the least.

The Drake is further bothered by this force, physically re-located again, the beast finds itself facing the wrong way and... really not well with the world.

The Drake is having a bad day.

Spizz looks up... but, he thought his last order was to stay where he was- he thinks about arguing the point and then thinks again- Viator is watching.

Spizz backs up a way and then swings across the pit... "uh-uuuaaauuhh-uuuaaauuuh-uh", he even makes a strange noise as he makes the journey.

"Yeth Marthta" He lisps, awaiting orders, he doesn't look keen.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia*
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo
5 Drake

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 44 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- 

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kyalia.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia steps into the room, but keeps a healthy distance from the melee. For a moment, the elf's eyes dart between the three combatants, then she decides to continue, what Kali has begun, and targets the Drake with her arrows.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N12
> ...




Kyalia dances forward around one of the tombs, steadies herself, and fires- the first arrow catches the Drake, already out of sorts it gives up the ghost- the arrow skewers the beast which useleessly (and undramatically) flops down- dead.

Kyalia turns the bow and sends the second arrow at Gathra, the bulky Hobgoblin thaty answered Deadeye's call, alas her aim is out.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye*
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Next up Deadeye.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Deadeye- Hobgoblin #5*

Deadeye screams at Gathra...

"...the others?"

As much to let the Hobgoblin Warrior know his location, with that he spills his bow- his tool of death and destrcution, draws his Longsword and enters the fray proper-

Blade or bow, this feeble woman is going to realise she is no match for Deadeye, alas in this instance Deadeye's blow is easily parried- a piece of dust must have got in the Hobgoblin's eye, most unfortunate- next time...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani*
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Next up Velani, and then Ah-shahran.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nroar/079+Castle+Rivenroar-+Ex-Drake.jpg.html


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kyalia on N13*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Kyalia should be moved to N13 then (with the Drake being pushed away, I must go closer, otherwise I can't use Hunter's Quarry on it ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=reply requested - something about jumping up on bars?]
As it happened before I joined the fun, what's the rule for jumping up on the tombs? Just a simple difficult terrain move? A skill check? Does it provide any sort of advantage?

Just readying my turn - if anyone could let me know, I'd be grateful! 

[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 12, 2011)

Velani

"Whoah, they're breeding them bigger and uglier it seems! Welcome to the party, Gathra, but I really do believe this dance is mine...."

Skirting around the tomb, Velani makes her undeniable radiant presence known to the newcomer, and tries to keep her sword focused on the soon-to-be-DeaderEye. Even after two attempts though, he's barely nicked.









*OOC:*


 Move: shift to G15, both Deadeye and Gathra in defender aura
Standard: Valiant Strike on Deadeye.... epic fail!
AP: try again....weak....  LOL

Readied: Imm Interupt: If either Deadeye or Gathra hit any of my allies, pop Righteous Shield - Velani takes the dmg and gets +2 power bonus to hit that target next round.















*OOC:*


 opted to forego the tomb - no real advantage and can't shift there anyway, so she'd provoke from Deadeye.....


----------



## tiornys (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorm leaps over the tomb, snapping at Gathra, whose reflexive blow catches air as Gorm's body puffs apart and reforms atop the tomb.  Kali takes advantage of Gathra's distraction to swipe with his axe, strengthened by Gorm's presence.

Now's your chance, son, says Ah-shahran to Freggo from his new position by the near tomb.  Divide and conquer.  Get in there and stop those two from ganging up on anyone!

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 5 squares to L11, Gorm to H15
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali, enhanced MBA vs. Gathra
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at H15, granting 4 temp HP to Kali

possible action point: not worth spending on an untouched target [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Whoah, they're breeding them bigger and uglier it seems! Welcome to the party, Gathra, but I really do believe this dance is mine...."
> 
> ...




Velani dances forward, giving herself plenty of room to maneuver, alas he frist lonsword blow barely cause Deadeye to even flinch. The second blow catches Deadeye completely off-guard, although the connection is more like a graze than a solid blow.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran*
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

Next up A-Shahran.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Gorm leaps over the tomb, snapping at Gathra, whose reflexive blow catches air as Gorm's body puffs apart and reforms atop the tomb.  Kali takes advantage of Gathra's distraction to swipe with his axe, strengthened by Gorm's presence.
> 
> Now's your chance, son, says Ah-shahran to Freggo from his new position by the near tomb.  Divide and conquer.  Get in there and stop those two from ganging up on anyone!
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran maneuvers, and then Gorm fades in to kali- who swings wildly, frustration beginning to show, Gathra looks formidable before him- a solid chunk of Hobgoblin Warrior.

Gorm reappears in the same instant, renewing the wild man's energy...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #7*
11 Hobgoblin #8
11 Hobgoblin #9
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- 

Hobgoblin #8- 

Hobgoblin #9- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

There follows the clatter of hobnailed boots upon stone- a stream of Hobgoblins, all dressed in thick leather armour- wielding light shields, with longswords already drawn- they spill down the spiral staircase and in to the fray...

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #7*

The Hobgoblin Djed clatters down the stairs and takes in the situation, sees his leader in action and charges in to the fray to join him, slicing at Kali with his longsword, at the very last moment Kali turns his hand axe and catches the creatures blow- knocks it aside...

And yet another Hobgoblin follows down the stairs.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #7
11 Hobgoblin #8*
11 Hobgoblin #9
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- 

Hobgoblin #9- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #8*

Chigo leaps the last of the stairs down and launches himself at Velani, with no luck, his blow is a half-hearted attempt, easily turned aside.

        *GM:*  NB Should have been at an additional +2 for CA- miss anyway.     

And yet another Hobgoblin takes the stairs two at a time...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #7
11 Hobgoblin #8
11 Hobgoblin #9*
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #9*

Stent, the last of the Hobgoblins, comes racing down the stairs- ready to join in the fun.

The screams in the chamber are deafening now.

"RED HAND!"

"FOR SINRUTH!"

The Hobgoblins scream and shout, their war faces match their fury.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
11 Hobgoblin #7
11 Hobgoblin #8
11 Hobgoblin #9
9 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7
Hobgoblin #8
Hobgoblin #9

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Freggo next, then Kali- and the chamber just got a whole lot busier.

New Map-

080 Castle Rivenroar- Hobgoblin Invasion


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Freggo tries to get simself surrounded*

Freggo nods at Ah-shahran, *"Right, get in there, got it!"* 

Then he watches as his not-being-too-many-more theory is disproven by the ceaseless march of hobgoblins.  _Well, nothing better for a group of villains than jumping into the middle of them and whirling around dramatically!  At least, that seems like the sort of thing the hero would do... good thing I've got this new armor, the old stuff was full of holes..._

Once again Freggo applies his well-worn magic trick to mesmerize his opponents and slip in to just where he wants to be, delivering a precise slash to the nearest one.  When Freggo has the attention of all of the rather confused hobgoblins on all sides, Freggo calls out to their leader.  *"Deadeye, behold a hero in your midst!"*  His sword explodes with light, and he rips it around him in a wide arc, blasting into the fiendish creatures and leaving a nimbus of magic on any that fail to deflect the blow.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Move to H:11
Standard Action: Luring Strike vs. Hob#7, First Shifting to G:12, then HIT and shift to G:13, drawing Hob#7 to G:12
Minor: Aegis of Ensnarement vs. Deadeye
Action Point: Sword of Sigils in burst 1 - Each target hit is also marked until the end of my next turn.  In addition to the normal -2 for attacks not including Freggo, targets marked in this way take 4 force damage when the not-including-Freggo attack is resolved.
Free Action: Tempted to use Heroic Effort to gain +4 to the attack against Hob#6.  Depends... how well armored are these hobgoblins?  Are they locking their shields together?  If he doesn't seem too well defended, Freggo will go for it.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


By the way, marked enemies are not subject to a defender's aura.  This is quite a nice synergy with our two defenders, I think.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches as his not-being-too-many-more theory is disproven by the ceaseless march of hobgoblins.  Well, nothing better for a group of villains than jumping into the middle of them and whirling around dramatically!
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Move Action: Move to H:11
> ...




Freggo is like a threshing machine, actually a threshing machine crossed with some sort of classical dancing master- it is amazing to see, perhaps for the first time properly, the Swordmage at work.

Djed, the grunting Hobgoblin is stabbed and used as a pivot, Freggo spinning in to a space in the midst of the much larger brutal Goblins, continuing to pivot the young lads sword lances out at opportune moments, and save Gathra, the wily old pro Hobgoblin, all that he aims for he kills.

Freggo is glorious.

The three fresh-faced Hobgoblins that came tripping down th stairs lie dead already...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru*
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kali, and then Gathra.

New Map-

081 Castle Rivenroar- Glorious Freggo

        *GM:*  Note couldn't use Aegis of Ensnarement on Deadeye as he was 3 away and Aegis is Close Burst 2- please advise.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 12, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Note couldn't use Aegis of Ensnarement on Deadeye as he was 3 away and Aegis is Close Burst 2- please advise.












*OOC:*


Woops, I guess he'll just us that on anyone in range.  Note that I wasn't quite done in the post above.... will probably use Heroic Effort to take down the last enemy if no heavy armor and/or locked shields are in evidence (IE if 20 is likely to hit).  In that case, I guess there wouldn't be anyone left in range to mark... oh well.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali sends a nod of respect towards Freggo "Fancy footwork my young friend. Very fancy."

"Don't you agree?" he asks the chunky Gathra before side stepping to flank his useful looking opponent. Though he doesn't wait for a response, instead leading in with his battleaxe.









*OOC:*


Move: shift to I13
Standard: Melee basic, if hits: add power strike and dual attack















*OOC:*


Attack should have another +2 for flanking, so is 24















*OOC:*


Not even flanking can save the second attack







Kali's second axe goes well wide, an amateurish mistake, Kali, normally one to step away at this point instead sidesteps back to where he started, allowing an oppurtunity for he and Freggo to flank at a later stage.









*OOC:*


Cunning fox: shift back to I14


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Woops, I guess he'll just us that on anyone in range.  Note that I wasn't quite done in the post above.... will probably use Heroic Effort to take down the last enemy if no heavy armor and/or locked shields are in evidence (IE if 20 is likely to hit).  In that case, I guess there wouldn't be anyone left in range to mark... oh well.




        *GM:*  Not sure you're on the right page, the only Hobgoblins left are not going to be bothered by 6 HP damage- you took out all the Minions.

There seem to be two combatants left for the bad guys- Gathra and Deadeye, both look to be experts in their field.

I'll leave the Aegis for now- we're moving faster than that.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali sends a nod of respect towards Freggo "Fancy footwork my young friend. Very fancy."
> 
> "Don't you agree?" he asks the chunky Gathra before side stepping to flank his useful looking opponent. Though he doesn't wait for a response, instead leading in with his battleaxe.
> 
> ...




Kali side-steps, slices and leaves a horrendous gash down the right hand side of Gathra's face and chest- the Hobgoblin grunts its fury but seems unperturbed at this point.

Gathra mutters- "You die..." in its foul tongue, but then concentrates its efforts on Velani.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra*
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 22 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 

[/sblock]

Next up Gathra.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #6- Gathra.*

The bulky Hobgoblin shuffles in to place, flanking Velani with his trusted comrade in arms Deadeye- he brings his great Flail up and over to crunch in to the Cavalier, leaving Velani some what addled.

        *GM:*  Slowed & Marked by Gathra.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator*
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 22 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Shift G14. Flail CA Velani- Hit 8 damage & Marked & Slowed.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

[/sblock]

Next up Viator and the Kyalia.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...2+Castle+Rivenroar-+Velani+takes+hit.jpg.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 12, 2011)

Viator's eyes widen at the amazing display of skill from the swordmage.

You see why you want to be with us, not against us, Spizz?  Impress me.

With that, he moves to give himself a wider view of the action and reaches inside to shape his power around his allies.

The air charges around Kali and Velani and they watch as the large hobgoblin's body warps and twists.  The static builds around him and discharges.

Viator feels his intrinsic fey abilities return to him.  The training worked well.

He wipes away the tears of blood.

[sblock=Actions]Free = "Encourage" Spizz
Move = Move to N12
Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug1) at H15: Gathra - CRIT for 10 dmg and no teleport; Deadeye - miss
No Action = Fey Step recharges (Ubiquitous Step feat)[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 0/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Impressed by the heroic deeds of her allies, Kyalia still does not forget to add her own arrows into the mix. Aiming for the tough hobgoblin in the middle of the melee, she fires at him.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Gathra
Standard: Evasive Strike on Gathra[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator's eyes widen at the amazing display of skill from the swordmage.
> 
> You see why you want to be with us, not against us, Spizz?  Impress me.
> 
> ...




Spizz looks at Viator, unsure as to what he's going to do to help, he's certainly not going to get involved with the fight... that's Gathra and Deadeye in there.

Spizz so wants to get this right.

Slowly at first Spizz claps his hands together, the noise mostly lost in the sounds and screams of battle.

Spizz speeds up his effort, takes to dancing from foot to foot, then to spinning on the spot- still clapping up a storm, there follows some feral animal like noises, in the midst of which Viator recognises the following phrases-

"Come on Magic-Head."

"Zap them with your googly-eyes"

Alas it gets no better than this.

        *GM:*  DMs note, the moment Spizz gets in to combat properly- your XP gets divided by 7, if you want that to happen then that's okay- however so far Spizz is impressed, he's a long way off the point where he throws himself in front of a charging Bulette to save you, a long, long way...     

Viator moves in, Spizz follows- still doing... whatever it is he's doing.

Maybe it's Spizz's help but... whatever it is Gathra clutches at his head- blood pours from the Hobgoblin's ears and nose, he looks- bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
21 Hobgoblin #6 Gathra
19 Viator
17 Kyalia*
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Shift G14. Flail CA Velani- Hit 8 damage & Marked & Slowed.

Viator- Encourage Spizz? Move N12. Spizz follows. Dimensional Scramble with Power Point Deadeye- Miss & Gathra- Crit 10 psychic damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- 

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kyalia- already posted.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Impressed by the heroic deeds of her allies, Kyalia still does not forget to add her own arrows into the mix. Aiming for the tough hobgoblin in the middle of the melee, she fires at him.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Gathra
> Standard: Evasive Strike on Gathra[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia's arrow strikes just below Gathra's right ear, the Hobgoblin stops what it's doing instantly, turns around, the arrow head is sticking out the other side.

Gathra collapses straight forward, dead before he hits the floor.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye*
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 18 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani). 
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Shift G14. Flail CA Velani- Hit 8 damage & Marked & Slowed.

Viator- Encourage Spizz? Move N12. Spizz follows. Dimensional Scramble with Power Point Deadeye- Miss & Gathra- Crit 10 psychic damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Gathra. Evasive Strike Gathra- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 

[/sblock]

Next up Deadeye.

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

*Deadeye*

Runs! Although his skin burns as he attempts to get away from Velani, who also lashes out, but almost spills her blade, Deadeye is off and running.

        *GM:*  Should I have taken the Radiant damage? It says Shift or attack that does not include you- so I guess not.     

Deadeye leaps on top of one of the tombs en route and flings himself at the pair of metal doors to the south, which reverberate as he crashes in to them.

        *GM:*  Easy Athletics Check to burst through the doors (as a Minor Action).     

He slams through the door and disappears in to a poorly lit chamber...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani*
14 Ah-shahran
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 24 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Shift G14. Flail CA Velani- Hit 8 damage & Marked & Slowed.

Viator- Encourage Spizz? Move N12. Spizz follows. Dimensional Scramble with Power Point Deadeye- Miss & Gathra- Crit 10 psychic damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Gathra. Evasive Strike Gathra- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Run- 6 Radiant damage Righteous Radiance/Defender's Aura. OA Velani Longsword Deadeye- Miss. Run N15 straight in to doors, burst through an on...

[/sblock]

We'll stick in Init order for now...

Velani you're up, followed by Ah-shahran, then Freggo- then we'll have a little pause.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri.../083+Castle+Rivenroar-+Where_d+he+go.jpg.html

And...

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r/083a+Castle+Rivenroar-+There+he+is.jpg.html

Deadeye is yelling furiously as he barrels down the corridor, strange- it sounds like... "Derek!"

Good luck with that.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Velani

"Oh no he di'in't..."

Sprinting to catch up to him, Velani takes chase and makes it to the doors. Hearing his yell and seeing he's about to run around the corner, she shouts out to him, "What makes you think anyone else can help you? All of your allies lie bleeding about. Run, and face the same fate! STAND DOWN!"









*OOC:*


 Move: Run to N14 on map 83
Standard: Intimidate check (attempting to force a bloodied monster to surrender)















*OOC:*


 No radiant dmg - you got it right... except for the lousy '1' you rolled for my OA!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


It's choose your own adventure time with Ah-shahran!







Ah-shahran moves a few feet down the hallway as Gorm transmutes into an streak of spiritual energy that empowers Kyalia to launch an arrow at the fleeing Hobgoblin.

[sblock=If Kyalia's RBA drops Deadeye]As Deadeye collapses with an arrow through the back of his skull, Gorm materializes in front of Ah-shahran in a guard position.  Looking back at the others, Ah-shahran quietly asks, Anyone want to check if he managed to draw more of the infestation?[/sblock]

[sblock=If Deadeye is still standing]As Deadeye stumbles from the force of Kyalia's arrow, Ah-shahran raises his hands, manifesting two shadowy copies of Gorm that lunge forward and sink their teeth into their faltering prey before combining into Gorm's normal, semi-solid appearance.
[sblock=If he's STILL standing]As Gorm moves to block off Deadeye's escape, Ah-shahran calls out, Kali, get down there and cut him off![/sblock]
[sblock=If that dropped him]Looking back at the others, Ah-shahran quietly asks, Anyone want to check if he managed to draw more of the infestation?[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 6 squares to P15 (I think A3 on the new map), Gorm 5 squares to M13
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA vs. Deadeye
--ONLY IF NEEDED--Action Point: Twin Panthers (flavored as Gorms) on Deadeye
Minor: Call Spirit Companion, location depending on Deadeye's status.  If he lives through Kyalia and my attacks, summon at F4, otherwise summon at B3 (or right in front of Ah-shahran if I'm wrong about being at A3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion ??Twin Panthers??, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice rolls!  I'm reasonably sure, that the arrow should drop him.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Oh no he di'in't..."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Without the Radiant damage Deadeye in not bloodied, but hey ho... let's play it out.     

Deadeye skids to a halt- peers ahead (to the east) and then turns to Velani. The Hobgoblin drops his Longsword, then his shield- his bow he left behind in the previous chamber.

"Derrekk!" Deadeye hisses again to the east, a half-hearted whisper.

At this point Deadeye has spotted Ah-shahran and particularly Kyalia peering around the corner with her bow locked on him...

"DErrrEK!" Deadeye tries again, now no longer whispering- and more frantic than ever.

There's no reply, although Kyalia starts to pick up a few sounds- squeaking and scurrying, the sounds of vermin at work and at play.

Deadeye peers once more to the east and then slowly shuffles back down the corridor towards you...

He doesn't get far.

"Stop!" A voice from the east, a reedy child-like voice, not threatening at all- and yet...

Deadeye looks east again- peers, a few rats have gathered around the Hobgoblins feet, he kicks them away.

"Derek?" Deadeye tries again- like it's his mantra.

"What do you want?" Comes the reedy reply.

"There's..." Deadeye begins.

"Not you- you want to survive, I understand that. You at the door way- what do you want in this place?" The reedy-voiced one asks.

In the silence Kyalia picks out another voice, a faint human voice that is full of despair and fear, a whisper, but in the silence a shout.

"Help me... please, hel..." The rest is cut off.

A woman's voice, the voice of a prisoner.

Ahead of Kyalia is a dank and dirty corridor, more so than the others she has traversed in this place, it's clearly less visited, and it smells- of sweat and fear... and rot.

It reminds Kyalia, like so much of this place of a crypt, the corridor turns east- opens out at the end, there's a dull furze of light in that direction- not much light, but enough to see by, a shadowy place.

        *GM:*  We seem to have bumped in to a place between encounters, technically with the surrender of Deadeye the encounter is over, however Deadeye- and now you, have just strayed in to another encounter.

I've moved you all on to a new map- just for convenience, you all start this encounter outside of the chamber (-A2 & -A3).

You cannot take a Short Rest- that requires five minutes, therefore no healing or recovery of Encounter powers etc.

However you can have a chat here, which if you spin it out will enable you to take a Short Rest, and therefore recover powers etc.

You can instead jump straight in to it of course- but what, in this instance, is it? You're not quite sure.

You can complete your turn- Ah-shahran if you wish (with the Radiant damage removed from Deadeye then be reassured that Kyalia's arrow is not enough to drop Deadeye, your additional Panther/Gorms are however).

What is certain is there's a prisoner in here, and someone called 'Derek' is playing jailer perhaps.

'Derek' is clearly in the mood for a chat.

And so in any order begin (unless you wish to continue the encounter then stick to initiative), what do you wish to do?     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #7 Deadeye's Domain

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Kalimaru
19 Viator
17 Kyalia
16 Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye
15 Velani
14 Ah-shahran*
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/25 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/16 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/7
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/23 Surges 11/6 Defender's Aura
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 16 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- 24 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- 53 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #7- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #8- 6 HP damage- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #9- 6 HP damage- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Move M12. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Hobgoblin #4- Hit 9 damage- DEAD & Shift M10.

Viator- Arcane Mark Spizz? Fey Step O8. Dimensional Scramble Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Drake Hit- 10 damage & Teleport I20

Kyalia- Move Acrobatics across Pit to N9. Quarry Hobgoblin #1. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #1- Crit 16 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #2- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Draw & Load Longbow. Move G16. Longbow Kali- Hit 8 damage.

Velani- Double Move. Defender's Aura. Action Point. Charge Hobgoblin #5- Hit 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Speak with Spirits (+4 Skill Check). Move Jump the Pit- Success O7. Call Spirit Companion I16- 4 Temp HP Velani.

Hobgoblin #2- Draw Longsword. Move M11. Longsword Kali- Miss.

Freggo- Draw Longsword. Move and Jump Pit- Success P7. Charge Hobgoblin #2- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Drake- Move I17. Bite Gorm- Miss.

Turn #2

Kali- Move J16. Assassin's Shroud Drake. Battleaxe Drake (with 2 Shrouds)- Hit 19 damage B Bloodied. Dual Weapon Attack Drake- Hit 9 damage. Shift 

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Move D13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (Augment 1) Drake- Hit 6 damage- Teleport I19 & Hobgoblin  #5 Deadeye- Hit 6 damage. Remind Spizz to help!

Kyalia- Move N12. Hunter's Quarry Drake. Twin Shot Drake- Hit 9 damage- Dead & Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Miss.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Drop Bow. Draw Longsword. Longsword Velani- Miss.

Velani- Shift G15. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Miss. Action Point. Valiant Strike Hobgoblin #5- Hit 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move L11 & Gorm H15. Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Call Spirit Companion H15 & 4 Temp HP Kali.

Hobgoblin #7- Move F13. Charge Kali- Miss.

Hobgoblin #8- Move C13. Charge CA Velani- Miss.

Hobgoblin #9- Move Unseen. Move F13.

Freggo- Move H11. Luring Blade Hobgoblin #7- Hit 6 damage- Dead, Shift G12 then G13. Action Point. Sword of Sigils CA Hobgoblin #8- Hit 6 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #6- Miss & Hobgoblin #9- Hit 6 damage- DEAD.

Turn #3

Kali- Shift I13. Battleaxe with CA Power Strike Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Hit 22 damage. Dual Attack CA Hobgoblin #6- Miss. Shift I14

Hobgoblin #6 Gathra- Shift G14. Flail CA Velani- Hit 8 damage & Marked & Slowed.

Viator- Encourage Spizz? Move N12. Spizz follows. Dimensional Scramble with Power Point Deadeye- Miss & Gathra- Crit 10 psychic damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Gathra. Evasive Strike Gathra- Hit 21 damage- DEAD.

Hobgoblin #5 Deadeye- Run- 6 Radiant damage Righteous Radiance/Defender's Aura. OA Velani Longsword Deadeye- Miss. Run N15 straight in to doors, burst through an on...

Velani- Run N14. Intimidate Check Deadeye- Success...

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

But we're out of Combat for a moment, perhaps longer...

[/sblock]

New Map-

084 Castle Rivenroar- Meet Derek, perhaps

Good luck!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

While the others wonder what to answer, Kyalia informs them of what she has noticed so far, and then quickly heads back into the chamber they just fought in, picks up the discarded bow, and gets back to the group. You never know, it might come in handy. And at the very least, it will make it more difficult for Deadeye to retrieve it.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Freggo stalls*

Freggo whispers to his friends, "we seem to have found something terrifying that wants to chat.  Let's see if we can learn something while we catch our breath... I know I could use a break anyway.  But there's a captive in there, and I'm not leaving without her."

Freggo steps tentatively toward the voice and replies, *"Errr, hello... Derek is it?  I think you were asking what we might want?  Well, myself, I'd like to know more about you!  You seem very... interesting.  Let me guess... you were here first when Deadeye and these others showed up right?  What do you think of them?  Would you like to make some different friends?"*


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2011)

Spizz, you have done very well so far. And also been very helpful. Who is this Derek we're talking to now and what's in that room of his?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo whispers to his friends, "we seem to have found something terrifying that wants to chat.  Let's see if we can learn something while we catch our breath... I know I could use a break anyway.  But there's a captive in there, and I'm not leaving without her."
> 
> Freggo steps tentatively toward the voice and replies, *"Errr, hello... Derek is it?  I think you were asking what we might want?  Well, myself, I'd like to know more about you!  You seem very... interesting.  Let me guess... you were here first when Deadeye and these others showed up right?  What do you think of them?  Would you like to make some different friends?"*




The silence gathers, clearly Derek is considering his answer.

"No... We came here because of the Goblins, we...." The reedy voice breaks off, you form the impression that Derek is not alone, there are other 'Derek's'.

"Our business is our business." The voice comes back, a little more certain now- "We know who you are, you're the heroes, right..."

Derek takes the silence for confirmation.

"We seem to have what you want..." At this point the Derek's next words are lost in a woman's scream... "Rats!"

"You want them back- yes?" Again Derek marks the silence for acceptance, Derek goes on he sounds a little exasperated.

"We, that is my superiors told the Goblins that Fallcrest wouldn't lie down, that they would send people- specialists, but... bloody stupid Goblins."

Derek thinks about things some more.

"We're a bit stuck though, we need a way out of this- you can take the Goblin, I don't care... but the woman, the woman is our ticket. We want payment, and we want passage..."

Derek suddenly breaks off, there's certainly a second whisperer, perhaps they are not quite in agreement.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Spizz, you have done very well so far. And also been very helpful. Who is this Derek we're talking to now and what's in that room of his?




Spizz scratches his head hard... trying to remember, to please Viator, the Goblin goes on to adopt various mimed poses- all exuding the vague notion that he is in deep thought.

Then, Spizz guesses.

"Sewer Rats? Hobgoblins say about dem... dunno!"

A light bulb turns on in Velani's head (and any others born and bred in Fallcrest).

The Sewer Rats are a gang- thieves and worse, they operate via the sewers- obvious really.

Any further information about the Sewer Rats can only be garnered via Skill Checks, trying to piece together what you remember. You decide the check, and you decide the question you are trying to discover the answer to- the general information has already been presented above.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 13, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The Sewer Rats are a gang- thieves and worse, they operate via the sewers- obvious really.











*OOC:*


LOL!  Freggo is scared of lowly thieves, that's awesome!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Spizz scratches his head hard... trying to remember, to please Viator, the Goblin goes on to adopt various mimed poses- all exuding the vague notion that he is in deep thought.
> 
> Then, Spizz guesses.
> 
> ...




Very helpful, Spizz.

Viator's time in Fallcrest had not been too long but he had walked the streets and played with some of the children.  He racks his brain for any information about the hierarchy of the Sewer Rats.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> LOL!  Freggo is scared of lowly thieves, that's awesome!




Ah but Knowledge is power, and now you know who they are...

Also, anyone remember this from when Kyalia was tracking the Goblins to Rivenroar...

Kyalia has more to add, her tracking skills can easily discern that there were in excess of thirty creatures passing this way, by their tread a mixture of Goblins and Hobgoblins, and... some others, maybe half-a-dozen folk with booted feet smaller than the Goblins, and with a much lighter tread. There are no other clues, nor can she guess what manner of creatures they are.

I wonder what manner of creatures would leave such small imprints? Creatures that tread lightly perhaps, and are adept at not leaving much of a trail...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Very helpful, Spizz.
> 
> Viator's time in Fallcrest had not been too long but he had walked the streets and played with some of the children.  He racks his brain for any information about the hierarchy of the Sewer Rats.




Viator has heard tell of the 'Lady of Shadows', she is often used to scare young children in to doing the right thing-

'If you do something bad the Lady of Shadows will take you.'

In some societys this is just assumed to be the Raven Queen, in Fallcrest however the Lady of Shadows is said to be the Guild Mistress of the Sewer Rats... who she is, and what she is- no-one really knows, perhaps...

As to hierachy then again, that is pretty specialist information, probably only available to those that have been part of such an organisation. If you were to guess then Derek, and his friend/s are field operatives- they're not the management, although you'd have thought that for this kind of operation then a Guild Lieutenant (or similar) would be present- somewhere.

A good roll Viator, is there any other question you wish an answer to- ask another.

And by the way you have bought yourself nearly half the time you need to take an Short Rest already.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm kinda thinking of wererats now...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 13, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali stands back, relaxes, and drops into the aspect of the hawk. He closes his eyes and concentrates purely on the sounds around him...his companions breathes, some steady, some less so, still recovering. Deadeye's shuffling feet as keeps the rats away, and even the patter of the rodents' claws on the flagstones. The ragged breath of the scared woman, and Derek, and......









*OOC:*


Try to perceive how many others there may be, and what sort of distance/position they are from Deadeye.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali stands back, relaxes, and drops into the aspect of the hawk. He closes his eyes and concentrates purely on the sounds around him...his companions breathes, some steady, some less so, still recovering. Deadeye's shuffling feet as keeps the rats away, and even the patter of the rodents' claws on the flagstones. The ragged breath of the scared woman, and Derek, and......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I'll get on board with the supernatural (animalistic) nature of your being, however for a more thorough investigation a little stealth may be necessary to afford a better vantage point.     

Kali concentrates his mind, listening for every solitary sound...

Sniffles- the woman prisoner, the sound of her breathing- ragged, short  breaths- she is unwell, perhaps even dying... Her sounds are the most distinct- although not the loudest, she is in an open area- but perhaps the furthest away.

Deadeye- ragged gasps of the Hobgoblin, frightened, scratch that terrified- aware that he stands close to his enemy (you guys), and yet his equally unsure of his allies- the Hobgoblin stinks of fear. His gasps are the loudest.

Squeaking and scurrying- rats too numerous to account for, they are on the move- investigating, prying. In the open and in the shadows- rats, lots of rats. They are the nearest to the entrance to the chamber, they are close to the Hobgoblin, a swarm of rats- at least one.

Derek- and one, or maybe two others- they are quiet, experts at being silent and still- even now one of them is moving, through the shadows- from the entrance to the rear of the chamber. They do this naturally- like you do (it is a gift of their birth), they come and go unseen for a living.

Kali opens his eyes...

        *GM:*  Any more suggestions/questions?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Velani (finished editing)

"Derek, Derek..." Velani says. "I know that name.... yes, you were involved in that attempted theft from Magistrate Bronard last year, right? Yep, we nabbed both your buddies, but never managed to track you down. I must commend you on a job well done." (Combination attempt at history and diplomacy checks to know enough to talk about something only we would know and get them to lower their guard a smidge...)

Slowly, while talking now, Velani begins to walk forward (ending her movement in D2) "Derek, know this. I am Velani Sulianna, Fallcrest Sergeant-At-Arms _Retired_. We are the specialists sent to recover Fallcrest's stolen people and war trophies. Everything between the front door and this room has fallen to our blades, and I wouldn't mind at all picking up the bounty still on your head. I swear to you - you WILL NOT leave these catacombs alive if you so much as cause that woman one more iota of harm. But you CAN if you turn her over now. This chap here has seen the light ('Haven't you, Mr. Hobgoblin?'). You have 10 seconds to decide." (and finally an Intimidate check - BLAST, and it seemed to be going so well.......)

Deadeye is now in Velani's aura, and she will use it or take an OA if he tries to run for it.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (finished editing)
> 
> "Derek, Derek..." Velani says. "I know that name.... yes, you were involved in that attempted theft from Magistrate Bronard last year, right? Yep, we nabbed both your buddies, but never managed to track you down. I must commend you on a job well done." (Combination attempt at history and diplomacy checks to know enough to talk about something only we would know and get them to lower their guard a smidge...)
> 
> ...




The Sewer Rats were a pain in the backside even when you were still in service, you can confirm that they are supposed to be run by a figure known as the Lady of Shadows- furthermore it is said that the lady is so called because she has spent the whole of her life in the sewers beneath Fallcrest, she has never seen the sun- reason unknown.

The guild members themselves have changed over the years, shaped themselves as and when changes occur in Fallcrest society as a whole. One thing stands out- Sewer Rat's members are quite often little people- adept at getting in to places that normal-sized people would be hard-pressed to enter. In your time there numbers included all manner of humanoids ,but a vast majority were Halflings, Gnomes, a few Dwarves perhaps, and the odd member of some other monstrous humanoid race, for example Goblins and Kobolds.

The Sewer Rats also seem to have an affinity for rats, vermin of all kinds really- no special powers as such, perhaps if you live in the sewers then you get to know your neighbours.

The Sewer Rats were always a mercenary organisation-  a ragtag bunch directed as needed by the Lady of Shadows, or else left to their own devices. You have no difficulty believing they somehow have done a deal with someone here at Rivenroar- in fact, that may explain how a group of Goblins got in to the middle of the city to rob the Hall of Great Valour- via the sewers, the rest was distraction.

And at the end of your little speech, Derek is quick to respond.

"Velani, hang on..."

Much in the way of whispered conversation.

"It's alright- we'll do you a deal."

Much more whispered conversation.

"You remember Big Tony?" 

Velani flicks back through the various cons she has known and nabbed, Big Tony... ah yes, Big Tony- a second-story guy, actually not so much a guy as a Gnome, a very small Gnome at that- other Gnomes used to laugh at him... Hence Big Tony, funny sense of humour Gnomes.

"Yeah." Velani shouts back.

"He's gone missing, back near the entrance- you find him, fetch him here, fetch me Big Tony and you can have your woman, and more besides- we've got a story to tell, only then we walk... and not in the same direction as you. That's the deal Velani, now I'm going to count to 10, and when I get to 1... she gets it."

A cry from the woman, followed by jagged sobs.

"Ten... Nine..."

"Do we have a deal Velani?"

"Eight...

New Map- 

085 Castle Rivenroar- Derek & friends

The chamber beyond Deadeye is indeed a crypt, a swarm of rats scurries at the foot of a statue, another, much larger Dire Rat sits in the middle of the chamber and contemplates life- there are sounds of other rats doing ratty things elsewhere. 

The walls have nooks and niches, there are more statues- of female Halflings of all things, lots of places to hide- at the far end of the chamber is an altar, candles lit atop it, tied up and beaten up, before the altar a middle aged woman, you recognise Mirtala the Cook from Eoffram Troyas description- the rats have been at her, she looks... almost lost.

There are lots of places to hide- far too many...

You have eight seconds.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 13, 2011)

Velani

"Big Tony and your lives, for the cook and a story. Sounds like a fair deal, Derek."









*OOC:*


 Can someone better trained at perceiving falsehoods make an Insight check on what they're hearing? 







"She sounds hurt, Derek...badly. Will you allow us to try and mend her wounds first? I'd hate for you to lose your _Danth_ Card while we're gone."

And softly, to the party, "And what do we do with him?" pointing to Deadeye. "We've already got our fill of goblins," she adds while eyeing Spizz.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 13, 2011)

Viator looks from Velani to Deadeye then down to Spizz. Looking him straight in the eyes, he asks

What do we do with goblins that try to run away, Spizz?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Big Tony and your lives, for the cook and a story. Sounds like a fair deal, Derek."
> 
> ...




*Derek*

"Okay. Send your healer in... and no funny business- we all want to get out of this one alive Velani. And I want you to know- for what it's worth, we didn't do this to her- bloody Goblins!" Derek seems more exasperated than ever- a deal gone bad.

"Oh and two more things, one- Deadeye stays here, you can have him to play with when you get back, but for now... he stays with us, and take his weapons before you leave- got that!" The last part of the statement is aimed directly at Deadeye, who nods.

"Two, and this one's for free... Remember Frazzle?"

Velani thinks way back, comes up blank.

"You do, Gnome- used to wear a funny hat, had a wand made out of a bone he'd dug up, arsonist- set the Fallcrest Waifs and Strays on fire, some argument over a pair of shoes said were his..."

A vague recollection of the fire pops in to Velani's head- although she seems to remember that it was put down as accidental, six people died in the blaze.

"Anyway, Frazzle, or Lord Frazzle as he now calls himself, well- he's here, an he din't come with us- there's something odd about this place I tell ya, something beyond all this mess. Anyway, and as I say I'm telling you this cos I like yer, we gets here earlier today and he's waiting for us- Frazzle, grinning like an idiot, well waiting for Sinruth anyway- says he's done it to him, the two were having a good chat so I decided to listen in..."

Derek goes silent for a good while, you have to clear your throat a couple of times before he starts up again.

"Says he's summoned a Demon..."

Derek goes silent for a while longer, long enough for you to think he's finished, he hasn't- he speaks again.

"It's not right Sarge... It's not right." 

Derek sounds forlorn, upset even.

"Be careful as you go Miss."

You can send in whoever it is you're sending in- and note the five minutes are up, you've had your short rest, and renewed all encounter powers, I'll post details of your new hit points et al.

One last thing, it's at this point that Viator notices that Spizz is no longer standing at his side- the Goblin has gone.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator looks from Velani to Deadeye then down to Spizz. Looking him straight in the eyes, he asks
> 
> What do we do with goblins that try to run away, Spizz?




Serendipity, Spizz is no longer at your side...

You look behind you, in to the chamber you fought the Hobgoblins in, Spizz is hard at work- several of the tombs are already open, Spizz stops, spots your stare, and grins at you.

His hands are full of coins- mostly gold, he has a flask gripped in his teeth... he drops the lot, and from a newly opened sarcophagi draws a gleaming longsword- he has to kick the remains of the skeletal halfling that clutches the blade even in death off it but... Spizz grins some more...

"Treshure Marthta" Spizz declares.

But let's finish up with Derek first.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 13, 2011)

[sblock=XP and Hit Points et al]

For that short encounter with the Hobgoblins then a further 115 XP each is yours- that's a total of 686 XP each.

HP after Short Rest and Healing.
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/5
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

That was... excellent. 

More to come.

[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 14, 2011)

*Late to the RP again....*









*OOC:*


As surmised, Ah-shahran would not have bothered attacking Deadeye once it was clear he had surrendered.







As permission is given for a healer to come forward, Ah-shahran straightens from his intent, thinker style listening pose and claps Velani on the shoulder.  Back me up, he says, sounding significantly saner than normal as he walks openly over to Mirtala, skirting the rats carefully and keeping an eye out for a surprise attack.  When he reaches the woman, he examines her wounds carefully.  Bear up, brave lady.  We'll have you clear as soon as possible.

[sblock=Mechanics]Insight to evaluate the sincerity of the offer--I assume it's sincere, so moving on:
Perception as he crosses the chamber.
Then Speak with Spirits--Heal to examine Mirtala.
Then Inspiring Word, assuming she is down HP and has a surge to spend.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Freggo is creeped out and stressed out*

Freggo is embarrassed to learn that his the imagined rat-swarm-undead-giant amalgam in the darkness is in fact a den of displaced thieves.  But when the criminals threaten the life of their captive, he becomes frozen in indecision, and is grateful that other heroes have taken swift action to negotiate and find a way forward.  He is certainly willing to let their enemies live, but does not want to take any chances with innocent lives.  That's the proper priority of a hero, after all.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As surmised, Ah-shahran would not have bothered attacking Deadeye once it was clear he had surrendered.
> ...




The offer seems genuine enough, Derek's voice (reedy as it is) is tired and lacking in hope, although towards the end of his conversation not entirely hopeless- he perhaps sees a way out of this mess. You head on it to the chamber, which has seen better days.

Here and there rats nest in the filth, a swarm of the creatures scurry around the entrance- they move away as you approach, or at least do not come any closer- you get the feeling the rats somehow obey the commands of whoever this Derek is.

Here and there Dire Rats stand and scurry and scavenge in the dirt.

You make your way past four statues, Halfling maidens- most odd, the walls of the crypt show signs of having once been adorned with delicate frescoes- here and there a partial scene presents itself, but again, for the most part the place is filthy and broken, plaster litters the floor near the walls.

The altar at the end has been desecrated recently, it looks once to have been dedicated to Avandra, now however it is littered with the bloody, and in some cases, bitten corpses of rats.

The attack doesn't come, but that's not to say you don't feel the threat, moving in you spy a small hand clutching a hand crossbow- the wielder obscurred behind one of the statues- you are being watched.

"Ratsssssss!" Mirtala hisses, the woman is a mess- you quickly assess the situation- she has been bitten by the rats- the wounds have not been cleaned, left to fester. There is life in her and yet it ebbs and flows, clearly she is infected- Filth Fever, in the early stages, left unattended she will die. Although she'll last at least two days more- she needs medical attention, more than you can bestow in this short visit to have any chance.

Mirtala looks through you, half-smiles, reaches out to stroke your hand- and then suddenly draws back and shrieks- you do what you can, the woman is sorely affected... the things she has seen.

Your healing does some good- the wounds are clear and clean now. Your words alas are lost to her- calmer now after your efforts, she nods and finally sleeps, you lie her down...

From behind the nearest Halfling statue a Gnome appears, or else steps out in to the shadowy light, he offers over a jacket- his jacket, and then a rough blanket- nods toward the woman, you make her comfortable, then rise.

The Gnome looks at you- a mixture of guilt and... perhaps fear.

"Get Big Tony, soon as you can, then get back here- we just want to go home."

Before you can reply the Gnome edges in to the darkness, seemingly disappears.

New Map- 

085 Castle Rivenroar- Derek & Mirtala


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Waiting here to see if there are any further questions et al you wish to ask, or anything else you wish to do as regards Derek, Mirtala and the offer.

While we're waiting some of you file back in to the room you fought the Hobgoblins- Gathra and Deadeye, Spizz however has been busy- prying off the lids of the sarcophagi, the young (some say courageous) Goblin has handfuls of 'treshure', and an explanation.

"Sinruth say we no open toombs, 'cos of Undeadies, I say stuff Sinruth up his backslide, Viator is flippin' King 'ere now!"

And with that Spizz pays tribute to Viator, around the room the sarcophagi have given up their treasures, the ragged bones of Halflings have been dragged from their graves and robbed blind.

You have a look around the chamber to see what you can see-

1. First off, the chamber is indeed a Crypt, dedicated to the 'Rivenroar' family, from what little you can tell clearly a Halfling clan... More info available with checks. The sarcophagi each bares the name of (mostly worn away) a Rivenroar chief.

2. There are two altars over in the South East corner, both have been rededicated, actually both have been badly tarnished, smeared with blood and generally deconsecrated. You believe the altars were originally in worship of Avandra and Pelor, religion checks are needed to tell what deitys they now serve.

3. A new looking heavy lantern, with a number of attachments (bullseye, slit etc) illuminates the chamber-clearly it was recently stoloen from Fallcrest.

4. On the walls is an inscription- it seems to run around the whole of the chamber, it states- “Here lie the Rivenroars until the Day of the Black Sun. If you seek their monument, look at the lands around you.”

5. The crate contains mostly basic food supplies, a little lamp oil and a few other odds and ends.

6. Spizz has 'liberated' the following items from the dead Hobgoblins and looted Rivenroar family tombs-
79cp, 248sp, 385gp & a pair of flasks marked with the Common symbol for Healing (2x Potion of Healing), and a Longsword (beautifully made and almost untarnished) marked with an older version of the Fallcrest City emblem.

Spizz further remarks that there are other 'tooombs' belonging to this same crypt, 'up tha stair'- he's itching to get them opened.

Spizz presents Viator with the Longsword, it being (he thinks) the most worthy thing he has found.

If there's anything you wish to do- or investigate further in here, or anything you wish to add to the conversation/deal with Derek, then now's the chance.  

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Rivenroar-+Tomb+Robbing+with+Spizz.jpg.html

I'll re-send the campaign spreadsheet in a bit with all the info on- including the totals for the division of the money, when you've done your various searches etc. for the rooms you have cleared.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2011)

*Kyalia*

While Velani and Ah-shahran deal with the Sewer Rats and their hostage, Kyalia keeps her eyes open for any further trouble. When the gnome says that one of his guys is lost here, she wonders how that could happen, considering the goblins and those gnomes seem to work together. Anyways, she tries to recall, what possible directions they could still check, starting at the entrance, considering they didn't pay too much attention to that, while fighting against the swarm of goblins that opposed them up to this chamber.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah-shahran nods toward the shadow where Derek disappeared, smooths the makeshift blanket over Mirtala, and walks back to the room where Spizz has been busy.  She will live, he says in a tired voice, provided we can get her to cleaner surroundings and skilled assistance.  Filth Fever is curable, but left untreated, deadly.  He leans against a wall and rubs his eyes, letting the rest of the party tend to their new wealth.  As it becomes clear the party is ready to move on, he straightens, looking normal again.

To the entrance we go, to track down a gnome!  With a sidelong glance at Spizz, he adds, Those toombs have waited years, they can wait for another hour while we soothe the gnome fears.  Gorm appears next to Velani, frisking about and clearly ready to go.

[sblock=Mechanics]Taking advantage of the down time to replenish the encounter powers I spent on Mirtala, and granting 4 temp HP to Velani.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanee said:


> While Velani and Ah-shahran deal with the Sewer Rats and their hostage, Kyalia keeps her eyes open for any further trouble. When the gnome says that one of his guys is lost here, she wonders how that could happen, considering the goblins and those gnomes seem to work together. Anyways, she tries to recall, what possible directions they could still check, starting at the entrance, considering they didn't pay too much attention to that, while fighting against the swarm of goblins that opposed them up to this chamber.






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran nods toward the shadow where Derek disappeared, smooths the makeshift blanket over Mirtala, and walks back to the room where Spizz has been busy.  She will live, he says in a tired voice, provided we can get her to cleaner surroundings and skilled assistance.  Filth Fever is curable, but left untreated, deadly.  He leans against a wall and rubs his eyes, letting the rest of the party tend to their new wealth.  As it becomes clear the party is ready to move on, he straightens, looking normal again.
> 
> To the entrance we go, to track down a gnome!  With a sidelong glance at Spizz, he adds, Those toombs have waited years, they can wait for another hour while we soothe the gnome fears.  Gorm appears next to Velani, frisking about and clearly ready to go.
> 
> ...




*Back in the Entrance Chamber- a spot of observation.*

You make your way back, using the tried and tested Freggo double-rope crossing technique to get over the pits, no mishaps are reported. Through the abandoned Goblin rest room cum barracks, and back to the entrance chamber- the one with the burning braziers and three sets of doors.

Spizz, sulking and kicking stones, takes to emptying the pockets of the various Hobgoblins, and getting a few sneaky kicks in on the corpse of Unholy Jeff- it seems there's no love lost, even in death.

Viator's Goblin helper turns up a fresh batch of money- 90cp, 98sp & 24gp.

Spizz does a little dance before handing all the coin over, he's taking to his new role. 

The rest of the chamber holds little of interest, the braziers continue to burn- they're connected in some way to the floor- immovable, they show signs of being ancient, part of the fixtures and fittings.

The doors are likewise unremarkable... but hang on-

Above two of the doors, after a little bit of acrobatics and some spit and elbow grease, are a bunch of signs, if not signs then plaques.

Above the West Doors- the direction you have already been, it reads- "To the Von Urstadt Crypt", to the side- possibly added later is a second plaque, "To the Rivenroar Family Crypt" & finally a third plaque, "To the Von Adrez-Kauthin Crypt."

Above the East Doors- the plaque reads- "To the Von Jallach Crypt."

There is nothing above the north doors.

Well you've visited the Rivenroar Family crypt, or at least part of it, so the signs seem to be correct.

You can't see any lights coming from beneath the teo unexplored sets of doors, nor can you hear any sounds...

Maybe you should chose one and take a look, or else...

Oh and there's the small matter of a 2 Potions of Healing, and a perfectly lovely Longsword inscribed with a long-past insignia of Fallcrest.

There are also other checks you may wish to make...

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...enroar-+Back+in+the+entrance+chamber.jpg.html


----------



## hairychin (Jul 14, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali shows little interest in the treasures found, the longsword being of little use, and knowing there are others that stand to face the enemy head on who would make better use of the potions.  Instead he takes a closer look at the doors, any hinges that are visible, any marks on the handles, and any disturbance of the dust at their bases, in an attempte to see which way has been used most recently.  If life were easy there'd be a perfect gnome sized footprint in the dust!!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 14, 2011)

Very good Spizz. You've done well. Although you should be careful hen disturbing the dead. You may find a nasty surprise instead of a pleasant one. 

Have we missed anything back there, Spizz? Do you have an idea where this Big Tony might be? And do you know who or what lies ahead?

After asking the questions and hearing the answers, Viator closes his eyes and extends his arcane senses, remembering the powerful magics he felt before and trying to get a further idea.

His body feels alive as his power surges inside him.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 14, 2011)

As others seek information that might yield the missing Gnome's direction, Ah-shahran ponders the family names, seeing if he remembers anything significant about them.

[sblock=Mechanics]History check on the various family names.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali shows little interest in the treasures found, the longsword being of little use, and knowing there are others that stand to face the enemy head on who would make better use of the potions.  Instead he takes a closer look at the doors, any hinges that are visible, any marks on the handles, and any disturbance of the dust at their bases, in an attempte to see which way has been used most recently.  If life were easy there'd be a perfect gnome sized footprint in the dust!!




Both doors have been used recently, as in the last 24 hours, more specifically this is what you note-

The northern doors at some point in the recent past (again last 24 hours) have taken a pounding, something has bent the latch a little- something on the otherside has tried to get out. The door is latched shut- a simple mechanism, that with the doors bent out as they are should, or could, have been undone by whatever did the pounding if the creature had manipulative digits (hands or the like). Clearly inside the chamber is an animal (or animals), possibly large sized. Kali also smells dampness, mud and rot- and dung.

This is further reinforced when Kali spots a set of muddy footprints, a large creature came down the stairs and in to the room- perhaps two creatures- four-legged. They had to be persuaded to go in to the chamber it seems- the tracks get chaotic at several points.

The west door is normal, that is to say no signs of tampering, bending, breaking- it has been used perhaps several times in the last 24 hours. It smells of... something odd, an animal smell but mixed with something else, Kali can only liken it to the smell of a storm.

There are no tracks that you can find, which gets you thinking...

Most odd...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Very good Spizz. You've done well. Although you should be careful hen disturbing the dead. You may find a nasty surprise instead of a pleasant one.
> 
> Have we missed anything back there, Spizz? Do you have an idea where this Big Tony might be? And do you know who or what lies ahead?
> 
> ...




Viator presses himself against each door in turn- strange behaviour but to be expected from Viator.

The north door bares a faint trace of magic passing, some time ago but certainly since the Goblins returned to Rivenroar.

The west door leaves you with the feeling that there is magic within, a power source.

        *GM:*  Note that both of these answers only came about because you rolled a '20', the sources are weak, either far away, or else, as I say- weak.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As others seek information that might yield the missing Gnome's direction, Ah-shahran ponders the family names, seeing if he remembers anything significant about them.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]History check on the various family names.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Above the West Doors- the direction you have already been, it reads- "To the Von Urstadt Crypt", to the side- possibly added later is a second plaque, "To the Rivenroar Family Crypt" & finally a third plaque, "To the Von Adrez-Kauthin Crypt."

Above the East Doors- the plaque reads- "To the Von Jallach Crypt."

The families-

Von Urstadt where a human family, they ruled the Vale (see History of Castle Rivenroar previous), or part of it during the Nerath Empire- no names or great deeds spring to mind. Their history ends perhaps three centuries ago... they were perhaps the original builders of these crypts (and Castle), perhaps.

The Rivenroar Family were a Halfling trading clan that supposedly won the Castle in a game of dice, from Von Jallch's. No great heroes or exploits come to mind- the Rivenroars were perhaps the last inhabitants of the Castle, and quickly abandoned the place and went back to river-trading when the Nerath Empire fell.

The Von Adrez-Kauthin were a violent bunch of human's, more akin to Bandit Lords than Ladies and Gentlemen, they ruled over the Nentir Vale, or a portion of it for more than a century. They were also responsible for building the original city walls at Fallcrest- destroyed much later by the Red Hand. No names or deeds spring to mind.

The Von Jallach family were the last family to rule from Rivenroar (the castle has gone under many different names- as per the family names), how they came to power is unknown- how they lost power is still laughed at today- they lost their fortune in a dice game to the Rivenroar clan. Again, a human family, the Von Jallach's however didn't last long- about two decades till all the money was gone.

Certainly the Rivenroar tombs you found contained the remains of Halflings- so that bears out your recollections.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 15, 2011)

Velani

"May I see that sword?"

"Hmm... Well, this is quite a find, and a beautiful specimin, too. That Fallcrest sigil has gone unused for nearly 20 years. And in the hands of a halfling to boot. Maybe the Rivenroars won the sword as well as the castle from the Von Jalliks [local dialect there...]. And while I normally frown on the looting of corpses and their rightful belongings in the afterlife, I believe our cause and mission is dire enough to warrant 'spoils of war.' I hope no one is in disagreement."

"I am greatly dismayed at the numerous desicrations we're finding here. The altar to which the cook is lashed. These altars here to Pelor and Avandra. And the Sewer Rats believe some infernal summons may have been used here. Dol Arrah commands that evil be vanquished where it is found. We must not only save my townsfolk and retrieve the Red Hand war trophies of old, but we, or at least I, must also do my best to cleanse this place of the filth left behind."

Velani makes her way over to the altars, takes a knee, and silently offers a prayer to her sovereign Lady, and ceremoniously pours some water on a corner of the altars and wipes them clean. "I pray this token will allow the light of the rightful gods to shine once more upon the families here."

Her religious needs met, Velani faces her comrades. "So, where to?"


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 15, 2011)

I can feel some powers at work here. And I'm curious about the inscription in the tomb. Do you think it is a clue to something?  Maybe it's something for us to ponder while we search for the missing town folk?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "May I see that sword?"
> 
> ...




2. There are two altars over in the South East corner, both have been rededicated, actually both have been badly tarnished, smeared with blood and generally deconsecrated. You believe the altars were originally in worship of Avandra and Pelor, religion checks are needed to tell what deitys they now serve.

Alas Velani's religious is not enough to furnish the details, she is certain that they have been rededicated to darker gods however...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I can feel some powers at work here. And I'm curious about the inscription in the tomb. Do you think it is a clue to something?  Maybe it's something for us to ponder while we search for the missing town folk?




Call for the decision maker, one of you can move us on- by chosing between-

North doors, no sign- battered by a large creature, signs of large creatures going inside (herded)- smell of animals, rot, dung and something else and faint trace of magic having passed this way.

or,

East doors, Von Jallach Crypt sign, doors recently used multiple times, although no tracks (odd?). Faint aura of magic within.

I think the clues are all there... you could always try opening the doors and having a peek inside?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I'm confused as to east and west doors here! You've used two different directions for the same plaque!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm confused as to east and west doors here! You've used two different directions for the same plaque!




        *GM:*  Easily done- resolved.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 15, 2011)

*Kali*

"Time to take a peek, me thinks." suggests Kali as he heads to the East door.  However, with the lack of tracks Kali is suspiscious and will take a final look at the doorway before opening - 'Is it just stealthy individuals that have passed by, or a trap of some sort?' he ponders.









*OOC:*


If he finds nothing:







Kali carefully and quietly opens the east door just a touch, peeking through the gap and if all is clear quietly steps through for a look.









*OOC:*


If he does find a trap:







Kali turns to his companions to check if anyone is skilled in disarming such fieldish devices.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Time to take a peek, me thinks." suggests Kali as he heads to the East door.  However, with the lack of tracks Kali is suspiscious and will take a final look at the doorway before opening - 'Is it just stealthy individuals that have passed by, or a trap of some sort?' he ponders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I've replied to this twice already, first time last night- but had my replies swallowed twice by ENWorld which seems to be on an Ennies related go-slow, perhaps.     

The door opens easy, no traps, nothing untoward- ahead a short corridor, as seen previously, the heads East for no more than ten feet before turning North.

Kali moves in stealthy like- heads to the corner and peers round, the corridor runs north for a while more and then stairs descend, the chamber at the bottom of the stairs is clearly a crypt- Kali can see sarcophagi. 

How he can see the sarcophagi is more remarkable, there seems to be a series of symbols or pictograms on the floor- they glow, a dull yellow- there's also a slight thrum of power. 

Alas you cannot make out details, you'd have to be up close.

There's another sound every now and then, a scratching sound- sometimes multiple, like skittering...

New Map-

088 Castle Rivenroar- What Kali sees

        *GM:*  Don't hesitate in future to make multiple checks, you used Perception on the door, then Stealth to go in, I've used the first perception again for what you can see ahead...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

*GM:*  In the interest of speeding up the process... and now ENWorld seems to be working fine.     

Kali returns to the group, explains what he has seen and leads you back in, you move in quietly to the positions shown on the map. Any further movement down the stairs will require Stealth checks if you wish to remain unnoticed.

But this is what you see...

Second time around Kali is convinced that several cratures (humanoids) have down the stairs recently- at least three, although he's tempted to say that three went down the stairs and only two returned this way.

Further Kali discovers the reason behind the skittering noises he heard on his first visit- down the bottom of the stairs, on the far side of the strange glowing symbols are a cluster of tiny Drakes, each one of the creatures is no more than five or six inches high- however this is a swarm- there are easily fifty to sixty of the beasts.

Those that move forward from this point will have to employ Stealth, which can take you as far as the bottom of the stairs (J6 & J7). Otherwise you can start this encounter from where you are?

New Picture- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...090+Strange+Symbols.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Castle+Rivenroar-+Von+Jallach+Crypt.jpg.html

Initiative rolled just in case...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #8 Von Jallach Crypt

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Kalimaru
20 Kyalia
11 Ah-shahran
11 Viator
9 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/5
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters


Actions To Date

Turn #1


[/sblock]

Over to you guys...


----------



## hairychin (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali studies the swarming drakes, who seem unable or unwilling to cross the runes, but the question he ponders is are they more interested in escape or food.

If the former then maybe we can release them from the room and let them head for the surface.  If the latter, we do have some bodies not far away (as long as they don't have a particular desire for living flesh).


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Freggo likes a good puzzle*

Freggo stays where he is, in case any of his friends want to try any fancy sneakiness.  But he does put forth his sword and extend his magical senses toward the runes, seeing what he can sense.  And those runes... do they mean anything or are they simple conduits for magic?









*OOC:*


Freggo would be willing to go along with Kali's ideas of freeing or feeding the swarms, but since it was internal monologue it would be rude to respond to any proposal before they are spoken aloud.   My meta-gaming-senses tell me that they're probably bloodthirsty fiends who welcome the sweet death that we bring, but it would be awesome if that weren't the case.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 16, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali studies the swarming drakes, who seem unable or unwilling to cross the runes, but the question he ponders is are they more interested in escape or food.
> 
> If the former then maybe we can release them from the room and let them head for the surface.  If the latter, we do have some bodies not far away (as long as they don't have a particular desire for living flesh).






Goken100 said:


> Freggo stays where he is, in case any of his friends want to try any fancy sneakiness.  But he does put forth his sword and extend his magical senses toward the runes, seeing what he can sense.  And those runes... do they mean anything or are they simple conduits for magic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali ruminates on the problem... there's something to his plan, although after a while observing the things he sees there is something still that elludes him... every now and then the Drajkes see to scamper off to the east, only to return again in dribs and drabs till they're all back- this is certainly odd behaviour.

That aside the creatures are trapped, what with the door being latched shut, and voracious carnivores- possibly lured away by a hunk of meat (read Dead Goblin) on a rope. There's no doubt the operation would be hazardous, but... doable- and releasing them in to the wild would certainly be the way to go, Kali seriously doubts they would return here.

Problems however are-

The Drakes are very quick.
The Drakes are numerous.
The Drakes would no doubt love to take down live prey, possibly in preferance to carrion.
The Drakes are pretty low intelligence, any second guessing of what they might do is... well, guesswork at best.

[sblock=Getting the Drakes out]
If you wish to attempt Kali's plan (such as it is) then this would be an improvised Skill Challenge in the following parts-
1) Construct the lure
2) Place the lure
3) Lure the Drakes
4) Lure the Drakes up the stairs
5) Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber
6) Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)
You would of course gain the same XP as if you had defeated the Drakes for success.
[/sblock]

Freggo hunkers down and watches on, the runes/symbols are indeed magical in nature, some sort of power source for something, but alas Freggo is simply too far away to make any real sense of them. 

The nearest of the symbols is a good fifty feet away, and other than the light of the symbols, which is a low sickly yellow light, hidden in a dark crypt. You need to be closer- much closer, i.e. standing less than ten feet away to truly see what they are.

Attached is the updated Spreadsheet for your pleasure.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 17, 2011)

Ah-shahran looks to his companions, seeing if anyone wants to edge closer before the party launches its assault.  As he waits, he considers the capabilites of the foe he can see, and Gorm flickers into being.

[sblock=Mechanics]Sweet picture of the Runes, btw!
I'm granting 4 temp HP to Velani and having Gorm around for a potential surprise round.  If I can have him in P6 without needing a stealth check, I will.  Otherwise, he's hanging out above our heads.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia has her bow ready, but does not yet attack the drakes, not wanting to provoke them into crossing the invisible barrier that is still holding them back.

_“Does anyone have any idea what those runes might be?”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran looks to his companions, seeing if anyone wants to edge closer before the party launches its assault.  As he waits, he considers the capabilites of the foe he can see, and Gorm flickers into being.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Sweet picture of the Runes, btw!
> I'm granting 4 temp HP to Velani and having Gorm around for a potential surprise round.  If I can have him in P6 without needing a stealth check, I will.  Otherwise, he's hanging out above our heads.[/sblock]
> ...




Ah-shahran considers the enemies ahead- Drakes... Needlefang Drakes, famed far and wide, Ah-shahran knows plenty about them.

[sblock=Ah-shahran's Monster Knowledge- Needlefang Drakes]

Natural Beasts, a swarm of 50-60 smaller creatures, like tiny raptors.

They have the power to bring enemies down, that's their style, once down they swarm targets and do considerable amounts of damge (more damage specifically to Prone characters). 

Worse still any creature that starts adjacent to the swarm is attacked- the little beasts are ferocious, always attacking.

[/sblock]

Gorm appears, and Velani feels slightly tougher for the spirit hounds presence.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia has her bow ready, but does not yet attack the drakes, not wanting to provoke them into crossing the invisible barrier that is still holding them back.
> 
> _“Does anyone have any idea what those runes might be?”_




Just to clear up there's no invisible barrier, you've not been spotted as of yet... should you get spotted then we're in to Initiative and they're coming for you.

As for the symbols/runes, you have no chance of working out what they are from fifty feet away, you need to be up close- within 10 or so feet.

Any thoughts on Kali's idea?


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia has her bow ready, but does not yet attack the drakes, not wanting to provoke them into crossing the invisible barrier that is still holding them back.
> 
> _“Does anyone have any idea what those runes might be?”_




Freggo whispers a reply, "I can sense they are magic, but from this distance I doubt we'll be able to tell more.  I'm guessing they're not there to summon forth a turkey dinner though, so be careful."









*OOC:*


Freggo adds the following, assuming Kali shares his plan:






"I think Kali's idea is worth trying.  We just need to be ready for it to fail and kill the things the old fashioned way.  But even if all we achieve is killing them in some other room, that's probably still for the best, as it won't be in the same room as those weird magical runes, not to mention whatever all those things are going to check on in the back there.  When they're gone or dead, we can go investigate without all those toothy horrors in the way.

For a basic plan, I'm thinking we'll need too goblin bodies and lots of rope.  The easiest thing would be to throw a body down, pull it back out to the entrance chamber, let them devour it there, then repeat again to get them to leave.  Fortunately the goblins from the entrance chamber haven't been thrown into any pits or anything.  We'll pool our rope, set up some pullies, and try to find hiding places as we pull the bodies along.  What do you guys think?"









*OOC:*


I'm thinking Athletics to throw bodies and pull them, Thievery to set up the ropes and pullies, Stealth to find everyone good hiding spots, and Nature to prepare the bodies.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think we can assume that Kali will share the plan.  So, discussion!







*I'd be happy to marinade some goblin to needlefang swarm tastes, if we decide to try this.  But, if there's anything with the--ah--"intelligence" level of a goblin, or more, in there with those things, we'd be putting them on alert.  We might even get ourselves ambushed while focusing on that swarm.*   Ah-shahran ponders for a moment, then his face lights up with glee.  *Instead of trying to lure them out, we could use the needlefangs to find out about those runes.*  He looks at Viator, eyes bright.  *You could get them in there, right?*  He thinks for a bit more, then grins even harder.  *Of course, maybe the runes make these stairs collapse.  Or worse....*









*OOC:*


Sadly, Forceful Push won't work on a swarm, but a hit with Dimensional Scramble will do the trick.  If we want to risk it.







[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think we can assume that Kali will share the plan.  So, discussion!
> ...




I can get to them from here, yes, and would be willing to try on your orders.

Viator nods to Ah-Shahran

If I do Scramble them, we would alert whatever else is down there too. I could try Shoving them from here? Alternatively I could aid Kali's plan...

He nods to Kali. 

...by dragging smaller bits of goblin or food with my power. 









*OOC:*


The target for Forceful Shove is one creature. I believed that a swarm counted as a creature for the purposes of powers. I could be horribly mistaken, though


----------



## tiornys (Jul 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The target for Forceful Shove is one creature. I believed that a swarm counted as a creature for the purposes of powers. I could be horribly mistaken, though











*OOC:*


Swarms are immune to forced movement from melee and ranged powers, and Forceful Shove is ranged.  AoE forced teleport will have no problems.

For the sake of completeness:  A swarm is composed of multiple creatures but functions as a single creature. A swarm can occupy the same space as another creature, and an enemy can enter a swarm’s space, which is difficult terrain. A swarm cannot be pulled, pushed, or slid by melee or ranged attacks.
    A swarm can squeeze through any opening large enough for even one of its constituent creatures. For example, a swarm of bats can squeeze through an opening large enough for one of the bats to squeeze through.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well you learn something everyday


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

And so, after further observing the area for some considerable time you are convinced that Needlefang Drakes lie ahead- no other enemies have popped in to sight, and that's ten minutes spent hunkered down at the top of the stairs watching... Kali is certain that the plan should be at least attempted.

And so, theese are the things I need you to do, and the questions I wish you to answer...

If you wish to attempt Kali's plan (such as it is) then this would be an improvised Skill Challenge in the following parts-

1) Construct the lure- what is the lure, how is put together and someone roll an appropriate Skill check to get us started- others may aid of course as there are no time constraints here.

2) Place the lure- how do you do this- where do you want it to 'land'- someone roll an appropriate skill check and/or aid with Powers- Forceful Push etc.

3) Lure the Drakes- who does this, how do they do this- roll an appropriate skill check, others may aid perhaps.

4) Lure the Drakes up the stairs- similar to 3) above.

5) Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber- what are you going to do with the other dead bodies in here, where is everyone going to be positioned. Then how do you do this, who does it, and a Skill Check to follow.

6) Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)- pretty much as 3) to 5).

You would of course gain the same XP as if you had defeated the Drakes for success.

So to begin with, someone take over and complete Part 1) Marinating your Goblin/s...

I expect over the course of this challenge for all PCs to do something, and to at least roll one Skill Check or use one Power to do or aid.

Part 1) please- someone start us off.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2011)

Just a New Map showing the places you've been and seen and how they connect, just in case.

090 Castle Rivenroar- The Big Picture

Skill Challenge or fight, someone start me off...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sneaks back upstairs, whispering to the others as she moves past.

_“It's worth a try. We should get one or two of the goblin corpses to use as a lure. Someone coming with me to help?”_

Then she continues further upstairs.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 17, 2011)

Given a little time, I could create a force disc to carry the bodies at small distance from me. Do we have the time whilst you prepare the bodies?









*OOC:*


I have Tenser's Floating Disc as a ritual. Any help?


----------



## hairychin (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali takes a moment to ponder the specifics, and suggests the following to his companions:

"Someone with good rope skills ties at least 2 ropes to each body (in case the drakes eat through one during their feeding frenzy.

The first body is placed a couple of steps down, and then, with pressure on the chest, like someone sitting on it, someone slices the head off, which will either drop down the stairs or be kicked that way.  The bodies aren't that long dead, so we should also create a flow of blood for the drakes to follow.  At this point we can move back to just around the first corner, and when the drakes head on up the stairs can pull the body.

I suggest we abandon the first body at the corner, as trying to get it around will just be too likely to go wrong, with those pullers gradually moving back as the body moves along and scampering through the doors opposite just as the drakes reach the corner.

We will prepare a second body in the entrance room, along with a trail of blood and limbs from the corner.  This can be pulled by a second team up the stairs to the exit.  This second team needs to be able to disppear into the undergrowth, wait until the drakes leave, and then come back in."

He looks around to see what everyone thinks.

"Or....." he continues, "we could just kill them!"









*OOC:*


My rope skills - Thievery +4, anyone better?
I've also got a good stealth so would suggest that I'm in the second team.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali takes a moment to ponder the specifics, and suggests the following to his companions:
> 
> "Someone with good rope skills ties at least 2 ropes to each body (in case the drakes eat through one during their feeding frenzy.
> 
> ...




That seems a reasonable plan- certainly it will work, if it works (Skill Checks), if you see what I mean.

And so...

And so, theese are the things I need you to do, and the questions I wish you to answer...

If you wish to attempt Kali's plan (such as it is) then this would be an improvised Skill Challenge in the following parts-

1) Construct the lure- what is the lure, how is put together and someone roll an appropriate Skill check to get us started- others may aid of course as there are no time constraints here.

2) Place the lure- how do you do this- where do you want it to 'land'- someone roll an appropriate skill check and/or aid with Powers- Forceful Push etc.

3) Lure the Drakes- who does this, how do they do this- roll an appropriate skill check, others may aid perhaps.

4) Lure the Drakes up the stairs- similar to 3) above.

5) Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber- what are you going to do with the other dead bodies in here, where is everyone going to be positioned. Then how do you do this, who does it, and a Skill Check to follow.

6) Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)- pretty much as 3) to 5).

You would of course gain the same XP as if you had defeated the Drakes for success.

So to begin with, someone take over and complete Part 1) Marinating your Goblin/s...

I expect over the course of this challenge for all PCs to do something, and to at least roll one Skill Check or use one Power to do or aid.

Part 1) please- someone start us off.

Most of the above questions have been answered, and I'm saving Kyalia's Stealth check for later- the point that you are at on the stairs is safe- as it were.

So, someone start me off, I repeat the plan is in place- see Hairychin's entry, feel free to add lib your part. All we need now is a check to go with preparing the Goblin's ropes et al- and remember you have lots of time to get this right so you can aid each other.

I take it you are shifting the other dead bodies.

Seriously though...

GO...


----------



## tiornys (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah-shahran makes a few precise cuts on the goblin bodies, exposing organs that the Drakes will consider particularly choice.  He then steps back to supervise the tying of the ropes.

[sblock=Mechanics]Nature to prep the bodies, then Perception to Aid Another whoever is tying the ropes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 2 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran makes a few precise cuts on the goblin bodies, exposing organs that the Drakes will consider particularly choice.  He then steps back to supervise the tying of the ropes.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Nature to prep the bodies, then Perception to Aid Another whoever is tying the ropes.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




And two Goblin bodies are preped and ready to go, and in style- they're cordon bleu for Drakes. Likewise the ropes are secured and in place.

Phase two of the operation requires they be positioned, according to the plane one in the Entrance chamber- roped to someone on the outside that's going to pull the body up the stairs and out in to the wilds.

Who is this going to be?
What square is the second Goblin body placed in?

The second body needs to be located/place/positioned somehow down the stairs- thrown or transported somehow.

What square are you aiming to 'land' the body in?
Who's doing this?
How?

And make your rolls... others be ready to leap in to aid another if need be.

It's a good plan, there's no reason for it not to work...

Somebody take over the next section please.

Thank you.

Hopefully the section below will help, if I need to add more detail then please make it clear what you would like to see, including format changes or... whatever.

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.).

Adronsius-

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Lure the Drakes out from East chamber with strange symbols, in six parts.*

Construct the lure- DONE. NEXT...

Place the lure- how do you do this- where do you want it to 'land'- someone roll an appropriate skill check and/or aid with Powers- Forceful Push etc.

Lure the Drakes- who does this, how do they do this- roll an appropriate skill check, others may aid perhaps.

Lure the Drakes up the stairs- similar to 3) above.

Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber- what are you going to do with the other dead bodies in here, where is everyone going to be positioned. Then how do you do this, who does it, and a Skill Check to follow.

Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)- pretty much as 3) to 5).

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 18, 2011)

As his white haired companion prepares the bodies, Viator sits in the entrance chamber and focusses at the air in front of him.

Sit, Spizz.  See if you have any potential.

He centers his thoughts and begins to shape his power, calling into existence a temporary disc of force that shimmers faintly in the air before disappearing from view to all but him.

This should be sufficient to lure the drakes out from their chamber.  I'll be able to get them to here in the entrance chamber once everyone is clear.  However, I think someone else will have to lure them outside with the other body as I'll be left exposed out in the wilderness.

[sblock=Actions]Ritual to create Tenser's Floating Disc - 10gp used and 31 Arcana means it can carry 1000lb worth of weight.  Enough for a goblin body, I'd say![/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As his white haired companion prepares the bodies, Viator sits in the entrance chamber and focusses at the air in front of him.
> 
> Sit, Spizz.  See if you have any potential.
> 
> ...




Slowly, surely- guided by Viator's mind the disc descends the stairs, the effect is... immediate.

The swarm of Needlefang Drakes scurry out of sight- clearly they are moving around the outside of the area with the symbols on- most suspicious.

There's a sudden <Bzzzt!> sound from down below- but the action is out of sight...

Bursting in to the stairway come not one but two swarms of the tiny Drakes, they leap and spiral and flow, trying to get on baord of the floating disc, trying to get to the bloodied remains of the butchered Goblin.

Those that get aboard bite, snap and tear at the Goblin flesh- more and more of the creatures make the leap until, save a few stragglers, both swarms are in the feeding frenzy...

Note Viator's actions, and the introdfuction of the Tenser's Floating Disc are so successful (1 Success for the intro of the Disc, and 2 for the 30+ check) that the operation moves along swiftly, the Drakes are in to the Entrance Chamber already.

Every now and then one of the creatures falls off, however singularly they are easily dealt with- when need be, but for the most part those knocked off the disc redouble their efforts to get back on board.

The concern is the Goblin body is disappearing fast- the little buggers are making short work of the cadaver- now to transfer their attentions to the second body.

Who takes control? Who's on the outside ready to pull the second body out? Who signals the right time to pull? And who or how do you make sure the Drake swarms spot the second corpse.

Over to you guys.

And great work by the way...


[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.).

Adronsius-

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Lure the Drakes out from East chamber with strange symbols, in six parts.*

Construct the lure- DONE. NEXT...

Place the lure- how do you do this- where do you want it to 'land'- someone roll an appropriate skill check and/or aid with Powers- Forceful Push etc- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes- who does this, how do they do this- roll an appropriate skill check, others may aid perhaps- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes up the stairs- similar to 3) above-  DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber- what are you going to do with the other dead bodies in here, where is everyone going to be positioned. Then how do you do this, who does it, and a Skill Check to follow.

Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)- pretty much as 3) to 5).

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 18, 2011)

Peeking from between the western doors to make sure the plan is working, Viator spots the drakes poring over the goblin body in a frenzy…


_…the feyshadows leaping and swarming over him.  He swats at them helplessly and feels a sudden jolt through his body, like ice water and fire at the same time.

Your physical self is useless.  A pathetic shell with the sole purpose of containing the power of the mind.  Unleash your shackles.

Panicking, he falls to the ground, rolling, desperate to throw the shifting shapes.  They tear at him, speak of things that will happen.  His ice blue eyes widen in terror.

The test subject is failing, sir.  Another in a line of failures.  I thought this one was different, sir.  I’m sorry.

I thought you were special, boy, but I was wrong.  You shame yourself and you shame your family 

The mind is the sole self. The mind is the sole self. I am a mental fortress. I control my body. The mind is the sole self.

The power erupts from him, the shadows ripped away; twisted and torn as the air ripples around him.  The static charge in the air crackles as his form goes from lying to standing in the blink of an eye.  His hand outstretched, the source of the shadows explodes in a silent, invisible eruption.  Dark tatters float down to the ground.  His left eye twitches.

Good, son.  Very good.
_


----------



## hairychin (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali places himself in the shadows just far enough down the entrance steps to be able to see the goblin body, and will await the first signs of drakes. On sighting them starting to take an interest in it, he will tread lightly back to the top and hopefully join one of his companions - he suggests Kyalia, as she should be able to hide well emough once they have the drakes outside.

Then together they will pull on the ropes, dragging the body at a stready pace up the steps until on the lip of the entrance, and the drakes should be able to taste freedom. At which point he will blend into the undergrowth and wait for the little buggers to leave.









*OOC:*


Given how bad the last roll was, if spotted, Kali will resort to the old favourite, drop into aspect of the hawk, and ...... RUN!!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali places himself in the shadows just far enough down the entrance steps to be able to see the goblin body, and will await the first signs of drakes. On sighting them starting to take an interest in it, he will tread lightly back to the top and hopefully join one of his companions - he suggests Kyalia, as she should be able to hide well emough once they have the drakes outside.
> 
> Then together they will pull on the ropes, dragging the body at a stready pace up the steps until on the lip of the entrance, and the drakes should be able to taste freedom. At which point he will blend into the undergrowth and wait for the little buggers to leave.
> 
> ...




The first Goblin body is almost entirely consumed, even the bones are getting gnawed upon- there's not much left, several of the tiny Drakes bicker and scrap over the remains. Others begin to spill off the side of the floating disc- they've got the scent of fresh meat, the second body soon has one of the swarms upon it.

"Now", Velani shouts.

The disc fades, the remaining Needlefangs flop to the floor, right themselves quickly and...

At the same instant the second Goblin body is hauled a good way to the stiars out- leaving a slick of blood and viscera- the second swarm catches up with the first in an instant, both groups get to work on the Goblin.

The tiny beasts attach their claws and hang on as they bump, bump, bump... up the stairs, riding their meal all the way out of the dungeon.

On the outside Kali is off and running- it just needs somebody to distract the things or else use some power or skill to ensure the Drakes are sent on their way...

Just one more last effort.


[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.).

Adronsius-

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Lure the Drakes out from East chamber with strange symbols, in six parts.*

Construct the lure- DONE. NEXT...

Place the lure- how do you do this- where do you want it to 'land'- someone roll an appropriate skill check and/or aid with Powers- Forceful Push etc- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes- who does this, how do they do this- roll an appropriate skill check, others may aid perhaps- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes up the stairs- similar to 3) above- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes through the entrance chamber- what are you going to do with the other dead bodies in here, where is everyone going to be positioned. Then how do you do this, who does it, and a Skill Check to follow- DONE. NEXT...

Lure the Drakes outside (and avoid being in their path)- pretty much as 3) to 5).

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Freggo tries to spook the drakes*

While the others lure the beasts out, Freggo will go outside and start carving the ground.  He will do his best to duplicate the grid and runes, not worrying about actually repeating the actual runes for fear of creating some fell magic he doesn't understand.  He will carve the pattern with his sword and leave his sword planted in the middle of the grid.  Then he will climb the ruins and try to get a relatively hidden vantage point for when the beasts emerge.  At just the right time he will use his Swordbond to channel magic energy through the lines he's drawn in order to recreate the blue glow that the drakes were so afraid of.  If all goes well, that should be all they need to convince them to bugger off.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> While the others lure the beasts out, Freggo will go outside and start carving the ground.  He will do his best to duplicate the grid and runes, not worrying about actually repeating the actual runes for fear of creating some fell magic he doesn't understand.  He will carve the pattern with his sword and leave his sword planted in the middle of the grid.  Then he will climb the ruins and try to get a relatively hidden vantage point for when the beasts emerge.  At just the right time he will use his Swordbond to channel magic energy through the lines he's drawn in order to recreate the blue glow that the drakes were so afraid of.  If all goes well, that should be all they need to convince them to bugger off.




And that's enough... 

The Drake swarms are skittish before the glowing runes start to illuminate the evening, the result is beautiful to behold- the Drakes grab what they can of the second Goblin's flesh and skeddadle- both swarms disperse and head for the hedgerows.

A job well done, the way ahead is clear...

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 4. & 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.).

Adronsius-

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols now the Drakes are cleared out- what lies down there?
Arcane/Alchemical symbols- identify them? What use are they?
Sarcophagi?
Doors east- not tarnished.

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

And so you head back in to through the east door- the Von Jallach Crypt, you head in- and then creep down the stairs, there's not a sound coming from down there- save the hum of the strange symbols.

On the floor is a square bounded by glowing runes, it dominates the floor in this room. The east wall has two doors. The walls are covered with alcoves each holds a sarcophagi.

New Map- (Edit- replced the map with one with co-ordinates on)

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...astle+Rivenroar-+The+Glowing+Symbols.jpg.html

You take a look around, at least from the doorway...

Immediately obvious is the carving above the lintel of the entrance- it reads 'Von Jallach Family Crypt'.

Over the far side of the chamber lies the body of a Needlefang Drake, it lies half-on the glowing tiled section- the body of the creature is charred and still smokes a little.

The Drakes seem to have inhabited the far side of the chamber- the floor is dirtier there, the swarms seem to have chosen to nest as far as they could get away from the runes.

The runes themselves seem to pulse and glow with a dim yellowish light... the hum likewise grows louder as it pulses.

The runes themselves are a mixture of strange symbols- alchemical and arcane influenced, you need to make some checks to identify individual symbols- feel free to indicate squares you wish to identify the symbols for, a good skill check will allow you to identify up to 6 of the symbols, you do not have to be trained to use Arcana in this instance, other skills may also be employed but are less effective.

The doors to the east seem to be slightly better kept than many of the others you have seen- they appear much less tarnished- and cleaner.

Go explore- what do you wish to do?

[sblock=XP and Action Points]

That's the fourth encounter of your day-

Another Action Point comes your way.

Also another 41 XP, which means you should be on- 727 XP each.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Freggo pokes around*

Freggo will cautiously enter the room with sword bare, not stepping on any runes.  He'll position himself near the doors on the right, keeping a wary eye on them should anything poke its head out.

If the coast is clear, he'll wave his sword around and try to detect if there are any magical connections between the runes and anywhere else.  He'll also inspect the runes themselves for meaning, starting with the lower right rune (the up-side down triangle with the extra line).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo will cautiously enter the room with sword bare, not stepping on any runes.  He'll position himself near the doors on the right, keeping a wary eye on them should anything poke its head out.
> 
> If the coast is clear, he'll wave his sword around and try to detect if there are any magical connections between the runes and anywhere else.  He'll also inspect the runes themselves for meaning, starting with the lower right rune (the up-side down triangle with the extra line).




        *GM:*  In future don't hesitate to make two rolls if you are doing two things, particularly as you have a +9 bonus, shame not to try and make it work for you.     

The runes/symbols are strange, but seemingly- you think, for show, they do not seem to connect with anything within the chamber... which is perhaps even more odd.

You examine the indicated symbol... hmmm, that seems familiar, you've seen it before- during your studies, it's the symbol for 'Alcohol'- to be used when mixing formulas, on the Arcanic Table (like the Periodic Table) it's symbol is 'Ca'.

Alas your skills are not enough to translate any other symbols, at least not right now- perhaps you need to concentrate a little harder...

New Map-

092a Castle Rivenroar- The Glowing Symbols- Identification

If you strain yourself- really wrack your brain, then perhaps you could identify a few more... maybe. But that still leaves you wondering why the symbols are here.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“That worked rather well. Nicely done!”_ Kyalia comments, acknowledging Kali's idea and the efforts of her team-mates.

_“Unfortunately, my knowledge of the arcane is rather limited, so don't ask me what these might mean,”_ the elf says looking at the runes, as she carefully follows Freggo into the room, also avoiding the runes with her steps.


----------



## tiornys (Jul 19, 2011)

Idea and execution, all excellent indeed!  And no omens of intelligent opposition, either.  Ahead and onward!  Ah-shahran also steps carefully to avoid the runes as the party enters the former lair of the drakes.  He studies them for a moment, racking his brain from all angles, then moves closer to the nesting area to check whether anything of value might have been collected by the creatures.

[sblock=Mechanics]Arcana, History, and Religion on the runes, then Perception on the nest area.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kyalia*

As she steps over the runes, Kyalia cannot help but look at them more closely, mostly to avoid their touch, of course.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Idea and execution, all excellent indeed!  And no omens of intelligent opposition, either.  Ahead and onward!  Ah-shahran also steps carefully to avoid the runes as the party enters the former lair of the drakes.  He studies them for a moment, racking his brain from all angles, then moves closer to the nesting area to check whether anything of value might have been collected by the creatures.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Arcana, History, and Religion on the runes, then Perception on the nest area.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran muses on the symbols, the first is easy- 'Es' Esdevium, a magical element from the Arcane Table, he recognises it from a text book sometime in the past- perhaps even from a previous memory.

Then another of the symbols springs in to your mind, stupid- should have seen it straight away- 'Lbs' Pounds, the symbol is part of weights and measures- it's been used by different peoples for generations.

Two more symbols seem familiar,- 'Vo' the Vortex and the 'La' Lattice- symbols used in Spirit charts to show how creatures, like Gorm, are brought forth...

Hmm... that's a quarter of the symbols identified already... and yet you're still unsure why you are doing this- to what end.

From there you wander over with Gorm to have a look at the nests- they're nothing much, it looks like the Drakes have not had chance to settle in here, there's nothing to see... however, the odd thing is not the nests. 

Ah-shahran notices that the sarcophagi are not sealed, the lids have just been placed upon them, they are not mortared in- which is odd- this is supposed to be a family crypt afterall.

New Map-

092b Castle Rivenroar- The Glowing Symbols- Identification Pt 2

        *GM:*  Excellent use of your skills, anyone else can employ the same skills, or any others you can make fit- it's really not that difficult...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> As she steps over the runes, Kyalia cannot help but look at them more closely, mostly to avoid their touch, of course.




My word, Kyalia has a field day, identifying another four of the symbols- things she learnt to be used as map symbols, or else as part and parcel of growing up- the semi-precious stones that were used traded with the humans and dwarves to create beautiful clothes and jewellery.

She notes the following-

'Lq', the symbol for Liquid- used on maps, most often for water.
'Ja', the symbol for Jasper, and 'On', the symbol for Onyx.

Lastly, and obviously, the elven symbol for 'Ta', Leather.

Nearly half the square is complete- not that it makes any sense... does it?

New Map-

092c Castle Rivenroar- The Glowing Symbols- Identification Pt 3


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Freggo remembers to be polite*

*"That did work rather well, didn't it?  Kali, that was an inspired plan there!  And Viator, that floating disc magic was wonderful!  Great job all around!  Now we can fulfill our terrible task in order to save the fair maiden!"*  Clearly Freggo has a generous definition for fair maiden.

Freggo writes down all of the findings so far in the dust on the floor.  *"These words don't seem to have much meaning.  Maybe the symbols spell out a message if we put them all together!  Let's see if I can divine any of the remaining spots based on the adventure books I used to read..."*


----------



## hairychin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali steps around the runes and into the room, next to the odd spectral dog. He first takes in his environment, looking for anything out of place or odd.

And although his education has not been significant he will wrack his brains for any recollections of the runes on the floor, though he has no real clue what help he can be on this one.









*OOC:*


First knowledge roll was Arcana


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

Velani

Having spent a few years in the tutelage of Master Bartholigan Vespi, she hoped to make some sense of the grid.

Unfortunately she failed 3 years in a row and was eventually forced to enlist in the city guard....

"Um....this really doesn't look important to me at all. What say we just leave games of chess to others and go find our missing people?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 19, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"That did work rather well, didn't it?  Kali, that was an inspired plan there!  And Viator, that floating disc magic was wonderful!  Great job all around!  Now we can fulfill our terrible task in order to save the fair maiden!"*  Clearly Freggo has a generous definition for fair maiden.
> 
> Freggo writes down all of the findings so far in the dust on the floor.  *"These words don't seem to have much meaning.  Maybe the symbols spell out a message if we put them all together!  Let's see if I can divine any of the remaining spots based on the adventure books I used to read..."*






hairychin said:


> Kali steps around the runes and into the room, next to the odd spectral dog. He first takes in his environment, looking for anything out of place or odd.
> 
> And although his education has not been significant he will wrack his brains for any recollections of the runes on the floor, though he has no real clue what help he can be on this one.
> 
> ...






larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Having spent a few years in the tutelage of Master Bartholigan Vespi, she hoped to make some sense of the grid.
> 
> ...




Freggo can add one more 'Ch', Chloro, a type of gas used to render people unconscious, somehow he remembers the symbol- he's not sure where from.

Kali adds a little more, his knowledge of the Arcane is not great and yet he picks things up every now and then- 'Ag', the symbol for Gold and 'Al', Aluminium...

Alas Velani can add nothing to the quest for the meaning of the symbols.

Kali scans the room intensely, he notes the following- 

The sarcophagi are not sealed- all of them are open, the lids just resting upon them, they have never been sealed- there is no sign of mortar ever being applied.

The doors to the east seem to thrum- in time with the pulse of the glowing symbols, Kali grins- perhaps the two are connected. 

Over in the south east corner is a dagger, a very small dagger- the kind of weapon that would fit in the hand of something or someone very small...

Kali considers things...

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Glowing+Symbols-+Identification+Pt+4.jpg.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 19, 2011)

Viator stands by the runes, the opposite side from
Freggo and works in tandem with the swordmage. He feels the runes with his power and tries to figure out their meaning and what links them.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 19, 2011)

Velani...

...wonders what the religious signifigance could be about the sarcophagi... why not sealed, specific religion, etc.

And is obviously not cut out for remembering or knowing anything right now. 

More a doer than a thinker, Velani takes some time to bond with Gorm. "That's a good dog! Yes you are! Come on boy, you smell anything strange inside?" she goads him toward a few of the containers to see if Gorm acts funny. Obviously the dog seems to know more than her. "Maybe we should just take a look inside?"


----------



## hairychin (Jul 19, 2011)

*Kali*

As the companions stare at the runes on the floor, Kali looks around at their faces.  Though he's sure that some of them must be on the verge of the same conclusion as he, or just waiting for the identification of just one more rune to confirm it ..... something with the letters NJ.

Just in case he has somehow actually figured it out, he speaks up "We're in the Von Jallach crypt, so that's VO, NJ, AL, LA, CH.  We have found runes for all but NJ - does that help anyone with the remaining ones, or am I making it too simple?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator stands by the runes, the opposite side from
> Freggo and works in tandem with the swordmage. He feels the runes with his power and tries to figure out their meaning and what links them.




Viator completes another three of the symbols, again casting his mind back to arcane symbols that he has seen in various texts.

As to what links them... then they seem to be all representing certain letters, perhaps it's as simple as that- as to why the tiles should be here, what function they serve. That has yet to be discovered...

New Map-

092e Castle Rivenroar- The Glowing Symbols- Identification Pt 5


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...wonders what the religious signifigance could be about the sarcophagi... why not sealed, specific religion, etc.
> 
> ...




Velani can find no religious reason for the fact that the coffins are not sealed, he can however think of a practical reason, this is the Von Jallach Family Crypt- the Von Jallach's lost the castle to the Rivenroar Halfling Clan, and did not possess the building for very long seemingly.

The unsealed coffins may be down to the fact that Von Jallach's had the crypt made and then were not around to inhabit it...

They didn't die here- they were, you know from history, evicted from this place.

Velni shepherds Gorm around the sarcophagi, alas Gorm is a Spirit Beast- not a real dog, the creature looks as if it wants to please Velani, but...

Ah-shahran echoes Velani's thoughts- "perhaps you should take a look inside a few of them?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

hairychin said:


> As the companions stare at the runes on the floor, Kali looks around at their faces.  Though he's sure that some of them must be on the verge of the same conclusion as he, or just waiting for the identification of just one more rune to confirm it ..... something with the letters NJ.
> 
> Just in case he has somehow actually figured it out, he speaks up "We're in the Von Jallach crypt, so that's VO, NJ, AL, LA, CH.  We have found runes for all but NJ - does that help anyone with the remaining ones, or am I making it too simple?"




Kali reflects that it has taken the combined genius of six people to come up with the names of the various elements represented by the symbols on the floor... perhaps not that simple afterall?

There's only one tile unidentified, and all of you have racked your brains- alas the last one is not forthcoming.

What next?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

Velani

"Well done! Obviously the brains don't come standard with the brawn in Fallcrest...should we tap dance on the tiles and see if it does anything?"

"And so it looks like the Von Jallicks never got to use these things. What would _you_ do with old boxes left around the house? Me, I'd store things in 'em..."

Unless someone specifically wants to stop her or have her wait until the tiles are dealt with, Velani will start to slide some of the covers and peer inside.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia looks around for any further exits. Maybe there is a secret one.

_“Do you think the gnome went here? Doesn't seem very plausible with the drakes having been here. And what do we do with those runes now? We could try Kali's thought and just step on them in order, hoping that the one we do not know is - indeed - the missing one to complete the familiy name. Good observation, by the way. It does seem plausible to me.”_


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Freggo thinks its a red herring*

*"Ah, let's not forget that we know what happens if you step on these tiles... none of that quite yet I think..."*  Freggo indicates the smoldering remains of the needlefang drake that is half-on one of the tiles.  *"If we can't figure out any clues from the runes, there's nothing wrong with trying the doors to see what happens.  Our quest is to find a lost gnome, not conquer strange riddles... tempting as it is to do so."*

With that Freggo will trace the remaining unknown rune on a bare spot of stone and trickle a small amount of magical flame from his sword, attempting to see what its nature might be.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia looks around for any further exits. Maybe there is a secret one.
> 
> _“Do you think the gnome went here? Doesn't seem very plausible with the drakes having been here. And what do we do with those runes now? We could try Kali's thought and just step on them in order, hoping that the one we do not know is - indeed - the missing one to complete the familiy name. Good observation, by the way. It does seem plausible to me.”_






Goken100 said:


> *"Ah, let's not forget that we know what happens if you step on these tiles... none of that quite yet I think..."*  Freggo indicates the smoldering remains of the needlefang drake that is half-on one of the tiles.  *"If we can't figure out any clues from the runes, there's nothing wrong with trying the doors to see what happens.  Our quest is to find a lost gnome, not conquer strange riddles... tempting as it is to do so."*
> 
> With that Freggo will trace the remaining unknown rune on a bare spot of stone and trickle a small amount of magical flame from his sword, attempting to see what its nature might be.




        *GM:*  Changed the order of things, you'll see why.     

*Kyalia*

Kyalia takes a thorough look around the area, alas there are no secret doors or hidden chambers to be found, the crypt is exactly as it seems- however, something is amiss.

The doors exiting the crypt on the east side are sealed- what's more there doesn't seem to be a lock, and as Kali found earlier, they too seem to hum and pulse in time with the glowing symbols.

Kyalia says it aloud- "the doors are connected to the symbols on the floor, I suggest we need to tap out the pattern to open them..."

        *GM:*  Just to say Freggo you looked at the doors earlier, but rolled low on your Arcana check, that's why you didn't spot this previously, however Kali spotted this also in his search of the chamber. I guess you either missed it or didn't figure it.     

*Freggo*

Freggo taps his foot, adopts his thinkers pose and... nothing.

There's only one tile unidentified, and all of you have racked your brains- alas the last one is not forthcoming.

And that's my final offering on the tiles... have the courage of your convictions, or Kali's convictions.


[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 4. & 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.).

Adronsius-

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols now the Drakes are cleared out- what lies down there?
Arcane/Alchemical symbols- identify them? What use are they? They connect to the door- it is assumed that they open the door, which seems to be sealed and without a lock.
Sarcophagi? Being checked by Velani.
Doors east- not tarnished- sealed, as previous, possibly linked to the tiles.
Small dagger found in the south-east corner of the chamber.

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

In the background Velani begins to flip the lids off sarcophagi...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Well done! Obviously the brains don't come standard with the brawn in Fallcrest...should we tap dance on the tiles and see if it does anything?"
> 
> ...




Nothing in the first sarcophagi- not even bones, no-one has ever been interred here.

Nothing in the second... Arrrrgggghh!

Lightning fast a tiny creature wearing a dark ninja style suit, with a wizards style pointy-hat, only the hat is knitted and has been pulled down to cover the creature's face- it has eye holes, lunges forward with its short sword.

It stabs its blade clean-through Velani, who sags, almost unconscious already- bllod spews from the wound.

Velani turns back to deliver death and destruction to the tiny foe- only the creature is gone...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #9 Little Ninja

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Little Ninja
16 Velani
13 Freggo
12 Kalimaru
8 Kyalia
7 Viator
5 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 11/28 Surges 11/5- Bloodied.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Little Ninja- Invisible & Location Unknown.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Little Ninja- Short Sword Combat Advantage Velani- Hit 21 damage- Bloodied.

Turn #2

Little Ninja- Invisible & who knows. Stealth 25.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Kali- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Viator- 


[/sblock]

New Maps-

Little Ninja appears-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...stle+Rivenroar-+Little+Ninja+appears.jpg.html

Little Ninja disappears-

(I'll save you some time, it's the same map without the Little Ninja on...)

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+Rivenroar-+Little+Ninja+disappears.jpg.html

Next up... Velani, then Freggo, then Kali... although there may be other things you are free to try.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Big Tony? Is that you? We are looking for Big Tony, to bring him back - safely - to Derek!”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Big Tony? Is that you? We are looking for Big Tony, to bring him back - safely - to Derek!”_




No sound in reply... but then again... nothing happens, and yet you feel as if there has been a pause in the action- like someone was waiting, waiting to see what else was going to get said...


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Freggo tries to call a truce*

_Big Tony?  Why would the object of our quest attack the heroes?  Oh right... the sewer rats are villains, and this creature will know nothing of our discussion with Derek._

*"If indeed you are Big Tony, we have been sent to give aid to you.  We have a deal with the Derek of the Sewer Rats to help you return to them in exchange for their captive, and we will honor that deal.  Witness, I am at your mercy."*  With that Freggo will drop his sword and kick it into the corner.

*"If you are willing to accept our aid, you are welcome to stay in the shadows and follow us as we lead you to Derek and your other friends.  Does that seem acceptable?"*


----------



## tiornys (Jul 20, 2011)

Ah-shahran calls out to his companions.,  Hold your weapons!  We don't want to kill Big Tony by mistake.  Let's identify who we're dealing with here.

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Big Tony? Is that you? We are looking for Big Tony, to bring him back - safely - to Derek!”_






Goken100 said:


> _Big Tony?  Why would the object of our quest attack the heroes?  Oh right... the sewer rats are villains, and this creature will know nothing of our discussion with Derek._
> 
> *"If indeed you are Big Tony, we have been sent to give aid to you.  We have a deal with the Derek of the Sewer Rats to help you return to them in exchange for their captive, and we will honor that deal.  Witness, I am at your mercy."*  With that Freggo will drop his sword and kick it into the corner.
> 
> *"If you are willing to accept our aid, you are welcome to stay in the shadows and follow us as we lead you to Derek and your other friends.  Does that seem acceptable?"*






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran calls out to his companions.,  Hold your weapons!  We don't want to kill Big Tony by mistake.  Let's identify who we're dealing with here.
> 
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
> *AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
> ...




At the bottom of the stairs the Little Ninja appears suddenly, kind of melts in to existence... and takes it's woollen ninja/wizard's hat off, revealling a young Gnome, he pauses a while for effect- smiles, he has good teeth.

The Gnome suddenly looks a little guilty, having just caught the eye of Velani...

"Sorry, love- ya got in the way... an' no-one gets in the way of 'Big Tony'" 

He makes finger-crossbows towards Velani- fires both.

The Gnome shuffles forward, Big Tony is small, even for a Gnome- he saunters through the crowd of on-lookers (you lot) with the kind iof swagger usually reserved for kings and gods, directly to Velani, who towers over him.

Big Tony thrusts out his hand, for Velani to shake...

If, and when, Velani complies- he adds "Big Tony, know what I mean, love..." and winks at the ex-Fallcrest Guardswoman several times.

Big Tony suddenly notices Kali- "bloody hell! Do you need a license for that? Anyone got a stick, we can see how fast 'e goes." 

He turns back to Velani- still bleeding.

"You know why they call me Big Tony love, eh? Eh?" The Gnome winks furiously at Velani...

Ladies and gentlemen of the adventuring party, Big Tony has been found.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

Velani

_"DAMMIT! Got the jump on me, little bastard. Lemme find you, just lemme find you...."_

_"What the... seriously? Frikkin gnome plugged me and now we gotta be all nice nice? Aw hells........"_

Extending her bloody hand to him, Velani's cold look says everything. "Charmed, _Love_." Her eyes, almost embarrassingly, creep across the room to Ah-shahran. "Little help here, friend?"


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Freggo has a sweatdrop*

Freggo watches as the dangerous little creature reappears, confirming their suspicions that he is indeed the gnome they're looking for.  The relief is replaced by an amiable but onerous awkwardness, as the gnome proceeds to wink way too many times at Velani.  Freggo stares for a second, then shrugs, and collects his sword.

*"What say we deliver our sizable friend here and get the captive out of danger?  We can worry about magic puzzles later.  Who knows what the Von Jallachs would want with this..."*  Freggo trails off as his eyes narrow on the 'Vo' symbol for vortex that he'd scribbled in the dirt.  "Von Jallach... it couldn't be..."

Freggo will walk over to the Vortex tile and gingerly extend his sword onto the tile and push experimentally, muttering to himself, "Vo... then N for Neon... then would we need a space?... there's the Ja for Jasper..."









*OOC:*


Not sure if this is the solution exactly, but I think I'm on the right track.  I had actually typed up this post and ended with "we'll worry about the puzzle later", but decided to have one final crack at it and finally had an idea!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> _"DAMMIT! Got the jump on me, little bastard. Lemme find you, just lemme find you...."_
> 
> ...






Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches as the dangerous little creature reappears, confirming their suspicions that he is indeed the gnome they're looking for.  The relief is replaced by an amiable but onerous awkwardness, as the gnome proceeds to wink way too many times at Velani.  Freggo stares for a second, then shrugs, and collects his sword.
> 
> *"What say we deliver our sizable friend here and get the captive out of danger?  We can worry about magic puzzles later.  Who knows what the Von Jallachs would want with this..."*  Freggo trails off as his eyes narrow on the 'Vo' symbol for vortex that he'd scribbled in the dirt.  "Von Jallach... it couldn't be..."
> 
> ...




*Velani*

Big Tony scootches over to Velani, getting close to her- perhaps a little too close.

"I'm truly sorry love, up close I'm deadly accurate with my weapon- I never miss, particularly with a Miss as beautiful as you... Are you married? I hope you don't mind me asking..."

Big Tony leans on a wall, casual like, smiles and winks some more at Velani...

"Can one of you bozo's help the lady out- she's bleeding bad here... Look I've been told I have magical hands- healing hands some say, I think you might need to take your top off..."

*Freggo*

As an aside he briefly turns to Freggo, "the symbols open the door- that's where they stuck the beat up Dwarf, Adrian, or whatever he was called."

Big Tony turns back to Velani- "shall I help you take your top off..."

Freggo pushes his sword down on the "Vo" tile- the tile clicks in and the glowing symbol goes dark...

Get on with it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Well, well, looks like we have found him, after all,”_ Kyalia says.

_“We should head back to Derek. One thing after the other.”_

_“Oh, Freggo! I'm not sure that's a good idea. Without that tile with the circle you won't be able to complete it! There will be one 'l' missing. The circle tile must be part of it.”_

_“Hey, Big Tony! You do not happen to know what *this* sign stands for, do you?”_ she asks while pointing the tip of her bow towards the one sign they couldn't make any sense of.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Well, well, looks like we have found him, after all,”_ Kyalia says.
> 
> _“Hey, Big Tony! You do not happen to know what *this* sign stands for, do you?”_ she asks while pointing the tip of her bow towards the one sign they couldn't make any sense of.
> 
> ...




"Helloooooo!" Big Tony's greeting ends in a whistle- he stares a while at Kyalia, then back to Velani, then to Kyalia.

"It just got hot in here..."

Big Tony swaggers over to Kyalia- "You ain't hurt are you love- healing hands." Big Tony shows and shakes his hands to demonstrate just how healing his hands are.

He looks down at the symbols.

"Oh yeah. 'J' Jade... that's about the only one I got... Jade- it's funny that, the same colour as your eyes, your beautiful eyes... has anyone ever told you that before, I bet they've not. Have I introduced myself by the way... the name's Tony- Big Tony..."

Big Tony winks eagerly at Kyalia.

New Map-

095 Castle Rivenroar- The Glowing Symbols- Complete

Meantime Velani gets healed by Ah-shahran

[sblock=New HPs and XP]

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/26 Surges 11/4
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

More XP will be coming your way once you get Big Tony back to Derek and complete the exchange.

[/sblock]

And...


[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 4. & 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.)- got Big Tony, need to return to Derek.

Adronsius- the Dwarf, he's beyond the doors in the Von Jallach Crypt.

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

Big Tony has been found.

*5. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols now the Drakes are cleared out- what lies down there?
Arcane/Alchemical symbols- identify them? What use are they? They connect to the door- it is assumed that they open the door, which seems to be sealed and without a lock.
Sarcophagi? Being checked by Velani.
Doors east- not tarnished- sealed, as previous, possibly linked to the tiles.
Small dagger found in the south-east corner of the chamber.

The tile symbols have all been solved.

The Dwarf 'Adrian' is through the door- now you just need to open the door, take a chance- go on.

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with strange symbols beyond the Drakes.
Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Freggo tackles a terrible task*

Freggo grins from ear to ear at the sound of a click from the tile.  *"A prisoner is behind the door, you say, Big Tony?  Then we've no time to lose!"*

Freggo stands on the now dim 'Vo' tile and then proceeds to the 'N' tile confidently.  Somewhat less sure, he will depress the 'Ja' tile with his sword... which will not work.

*"Hmm, you're right Kyalia, there's no double-'L' symbol.  Well, maybe alchemical symbols were different in their day...  Wait, what was that last tile, Jade?  That's the key!"*

Freggo will then walk off of the N tile via the Vo again and circle round to the J.  He'll try to depress that one, if and if works proceed to Al, La, and finally Ch in the corner.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 20, 2011)

Velani...

...watches with anticipation as Freggo jumps from tile to tile. Readying herself at the door for anything that may attempt to barrel-roll the group, she prepares for the worst.  

_"Just hope there aren't any more gnomish blackjacks hiding back there..."_









*OOC:*


 standing 1 square from the door, sword and shield at the fore


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“J as in Jade, yes that will help, too.”_

Seeing that Freggo had the same thought already and is already on it, Kyalia watches the door, that she expects to open in a moment.

_“Oh, and thanks Big Tony, I'm not in need of healing right now. Perfectly fine,”_ she says to him, apparantly totally oblivious to his innuendo.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 20, 2011)

Before we open another door into who knows where, with who knows what behind, do you think we should return Big Tony safely so that we can guarantee one town folk's safety?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 20, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo grins from ear to ear at the sound of a click from the tile.  *"A prisoner is behind the door, you say, Big Tony?  Then we've no time to lose!"*
> 
> Freggo stands on the now dim 'Vo' tile and then proceeds to the 'N' tile confidently.  Somewhat less sure, he will depress the 'Ja' tile with his sword... which will not work.
> 
> ...




Each tile's eerie light is extinguished as Freggo steps on it, nothing untoward happens...

Although the untarnished set of doors on the east wall make a sound- an audible click, all the lights go out on all of the tiles, the east doors swing open.

The group stands statue, waiting for something else to happen- weapons drawn, ready...

Nothing happens.

For a good while.

Then a groan- someone in pain.

Followed by the rattle of a chain.

Cautiously you head in- a short corridor turns south and opens out in to a dirty chamber...

The chamber is empty, only one thing of note-

A Dwarf, beaten black & blue, manacled and in chains is slumped against a wall, barely conscious. The Dwarf is wearing dirty and ripped work clothes, with a leather apron over the top- the kind of apron an Alchemist would wear. 

"Adrian", Big Tony offers.

"Adronsius, the Dwarven Alchemist", Ah-shahran corrects.

New Map-

096 Castle Rivenroar- Von Jallach Crypt- Prisoner #1

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 4.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.)- got Big Tony, need to return to Derek.

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND.*

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

Big Tony has been found.

*5. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah-shahran glances at Big Tony.  Have you considered flowers, son?  I can recommend some beautiful buds that are easy to grow.  As he speaks, he walks over to Adronsius, and bends down to examine the dwarf and tend his wounds.

Gorm, meanwhile, shows up to comfort Velani once more.

[sblock=Mechanics]Heal check with Speak with Spirits on Adronsius, and Mending Spirit, splashing the extra HP to Velani, who also gets 4 more temp HP (since she goes through them like a hot knife through butter) (hot meant in multiple ways there  )[/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Kali*

"Can you revive him Ah-shahran?

He may know more of Sinruth and his plans? They were on the road for several days, there must have been some talk over why the artifacts were taken, or whether there is anything specific to the choice of prisoners."

Kali walks the chamber as he talks, looking for anything out of place, signs of hidden entrances, or anything that may catch his eye.

Kali spots an odd spot on the opposite wall and stares at it, what is it, what could it be, he walks carefully over, never taking his eyes off of it, gets closer, and ...... the fly foes away!!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Freggo tries a jailbreak*

Freggo smiles as they discover another innocent to rescue.  He thumps Viator on the back companionably.  *"There, you see, a prisoner just like the little-big guy said.  We can't turn our backs on a prisoner when one is so near!  But you're right, we need to go and rescue the damsel quickly.  Hmmm, in occurs to me we're going to have to bring the people we free somewhere safe.

What do you guys think?  Maybe we can set up a camp not too far from the ruins, where rescued prisoners can wait for us while we brave the dangers of this place?"*

While speaking, Freggo makes his way over to the dwarf and watches Ah-Shahran tend to him.  *"You're in good hands there, citizen, we'll have you out of here in no time.  Let's see what we can do about these manacles and chains."*

Freggo will inspect the chains and manacles to see if there are any weaknesses and if they are attached to the ground.  He'll then try to use his sword and all of his strength to free the dwarf from them.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 22, 2011)

Velani

More than pleased at finding another Fallcrest citizen and thankful once again for Ah-shahran's hot butter, Velani addresses the group: "These are good tidings indeed, as I am now hopefuly we may find more of my people alive. But what do we do now with those we have already secured? We certainly can't ferry them back one and two at a time back to the city, nor can we leave them alone...."

Velani seems to drift for a moment in thought, then snaps back. "Maybe the Sewer Rats can earn their freedom."

"Tony, love...how would you like to make ammends for the hole you put in my side?"









*OOC:*


 oh dear....


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 22, 2011)

Freggo, you were right in this case.  A good soldier uses caution as well as action, however.  At least I was taught so.  Maybe there's something to your method.

Viator slowly moves toward the dwarf.

Are you ok, sir?  Can you move?  Did they harm you?

He turns to the goblin.

Spizz, what have they done to him?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran glances at Big Tony.  Have you considered flowers, son?  I can recommend some beautiful buds that are easy to grow.  As he speaks, he walks over to Adronsius, and bends down to examine the dwarf and tend his wounds.
> 
> Gorm, meanwhile, shows up to comfort Velani once more.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Heal check with Speak with Spirits on Adronsius, and Mending Spirit, splashing the extra HP to Velani, who also gets 4 more temp HP (since she goes through them like a hot knife through butter) (hot meant in multiple ways there  )[/sblock]




Adrionsius slowly looks up, every movement an effort, bruises cover his face, his eyes are blackened, his nose broken- several teeth chipped or missing, and yet... he grins- seeing you guys.

"Adronsius..." the Dwarf gingerly reaches out a hand in greeting, "... I guess you're the rescue party- I knew you'd come, may Moradin bless you..."

Adronsius breaks off to begin to stretch his muscles- Ah-shahran's healing doing its work.

Eventually Adronsius is able to stand upright, much of the bruising has faded, his eyes look brighter- they twinkle with resolve.

"Well..." Adronsius holds his hands up to indicate the manacles, "best we be moving on..."


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Can you revive him Ah-shahran?
> 
> He may know more of Sinruth and his plans? They were on the road for several days, there must have been some talk over why the artifacts were taken, or whether there is anything specific to the choice of prisoners."
> 
> ...




Save the doors you came in there are no other exits, or anything hidden from plain sight to be found.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo smiles as they discover another innocent to rescue.  He thumps Viator on the back companionably.  *"There, you see, a prisoner just like the little-big guy said.  We can't turn our backs on a prisoner when one is so near!  But you're right, we need to go and rescue the damsel quickly.  Hmmm, in occurs to me we're going to have to bring the people we free somewhere safe.
> 
> What do you guys think?  Maybe we can set up a camp not too far from the ruins, where rescued prisoners can wait for us while we brave the dangers of this place?"*
> 
> ...




The chains are not magical in anyway shape or form, they are however well fastened to a loop of iron hammered in to the wall- it takes the combined efforts of Freggo, Kali, Velani and Adronsius to eventually pull out the loop- however that still leaves Adronsius manacled, something he doesn't look happy about.

However Big Tony soon comes to the rescue, the Gnome insists you look away while he fiddles with the locking mechanism- he mutters something about "trade secrets", and grins a lot- it takes the little guy thirty seconds- Adronsius is delighted.

Although less pleased when he spots Spizz.

"What the hell! A Goblin, you have a Goblin with you- tell me why I shouldn't strangle the little bugger now- they blindfolded us and dragged us here, we were tethered to some great beast- when we fell we were dragged. And every time they stopped to eat or to rest they'd come over to see me- call me names, tell me what they were going to do to me... Say awful things about my race... and beat me..."

"Answer me now- why is this piece of Goblin filth allowed to live, I'll take my chances on my own if you will lend me a weapon, although I am no fighter I would rescue the others on my own rather than travel with Goblin-scum!"

Adronsius looks furious.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> More than pleased at finding another Fallcrest citizen and thankful once again for Ah-shahran's hot butter, Velani addresses the group: "These are good tidings indeed, as I am now hopefuly we may find more of my people alive. But what do we do now with those we have already secured? We certainly can't ferry them back one and two at a time back to the city, nor can we leave them alone...."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Maybe you should have a chat with Derek when you get Mirtala free, and return Big Tony to the fold- there's the start of an idea here, between you and Freggo. Adronsius is keen however to go with you...

Note the Prisoners are not Minions, they have very few Hit Points however, terrible defences and no attacks to speak of... therefore they are a liability.     

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 5. then 4. & 6.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-*

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.)- got Big Tony, need to return to Derek.

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND.*

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony is somewhere either North or East of the Entrance Chamber- find him and return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

Big Tony has been found.

*5. Adronsius.*

The Dwarf is unhappy that Spizz is here- explain, fix this and see below-
What information does Adronsius have about the other prisoners, he is bound to know something.

*6. What to do with the Prisoners?.*

As simple as that, do you take the prisoners with you, do you hide them somewhere in the complex, or outside the complex- this needs resolving.

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 24, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> "What the hell! A Goblin, you have a Goblin with you- tell me why I shouldn't strangle the little bugger now- they blindfolded us and dragged us here, we were tethered to some great beast- when we fell we were dragged. And every time they stopped to eat or to rest they'd come over to see me- call me names, tell me what they were going to do to me... Say awful things about my race... and beat me..."
> 
> "Answer me now- why is this piece of Goblin filth allowed to live, I'll take my chances on my own if you will lend me a weapon, although I am no fighter I would rescue the others on my own rather than travel with Goblin-scum!"




Viator steps slowly, but deliberately, in front of Spizz.

Spizz, since that is his name, is currently trying to redeem himself for his and his fellows' crimes.  He surrendered himself and has since been helpful in answering questions which have been able to aid us saving you and the other townsfolk.

Believe me, we are well aware of the severity of what the goblins did here, and we are fully committed to serving the entirety of Fallcrest justice.

Spizz understands, I hope, that he has been given a second chance and won't be allowed a third.

For now you'll have to trust us.  And since we've managed well enough, so far, I hope you will.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Freggo also puts in a good word for Spizz*

Freggo nots at Viator's words.  *"Well said, my friend.  Adronsius, believe us when we say that our motivation is saving the good people of Fallcrest who have been so ill-used by these villains.  That means we must attempt to suppress our desire for revenge if it means that allies may be gained in our quest to save lives.  And Spizz here has helped us to do just that.

Would you have us behave as our enemies behave, with no mercy and no thought for the harm we might do by tossing aside the aid of a willing ally?  Think of the downfall of the great dwarven kingdom of Stonemark, whose king thought he could stand alone and rejected the aid of his brethren.  Perhaps he was right to lay claim to the riches of his halls and not share an ounce of gold.  But that is cold comfort now, for Stonemark is nothing more than that: a sad stone marker where once a proud king ruled."*


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 24, 2011)

Velani









*OOC:*


 Welcome back, Goonalan! and AWW! I was really hoping Velani woul have to truly deal with Big Tony after that horrible roll... granted my bonus helped, but still rolled a '1'. Hopefully we can still persuade Derek and the Rats to act as surrogate protectors. 







"Adronsius, it is good to see you again, friend. Your fine work still shines through the muck and mire that is this forlorn place." Velani wipes away dirt and blood from the lower half of her breastplate, showing the distinct mark of Adronsius' work - a smithing hammer with an 'A' inscribed in the side of the head. "But hear me...this is not your fight. Let us stand in your stead and avenge the horrible acts wrought upon you and our kinsfolk. Afterall, who will put their hands to the forge and create that which allows us to survive if this place were to wholly take you? Nay, I beseech you - trust us and by Moradin I promise to bring those rightfully responsible for your torment to their final justice."

Leaning over to whisper in Adronsius' ear, she adds, "and if the goblin so much as looks at us sideways, my blade will be the last thing it ever sees."

"Let us return to Derek now and repatriate poor Mirtala."


----------



## tiornys (Jul 24, 2011)

Close enough to hear the whisper, Ah-shahran nods at Velani's words, then again at her suggestion.  Mirtala waits.  And Big Tony's hands are twitching.  Let's move out before Velani starts... erm, a brief pause, well, let's move out.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator steps slowly, but deliberately, in front of Spizz.
> 
> Spizz, since that is his name, is currently trying to redeem himself for his and his fellows' crimes.  He surrendered himself and has since been helpful in answering questions which have been able to aid us saving you and the other townsfolk.
> 
> ...




Adronsius looks hard at Spizz, then at Viator, then at the rest of you- finally back to Spizz again...

He sags.

But soon straightens again.

"Then you make sure that he does as he's told, and doesn't get in my way, I have never killed a creature before- a humanoid, you understand. I am no warrior, and yet I swear on my ancestors life I will kill any Goblins that get in my way- I will fight to save my fellows trapped here, or I will die trying..."

The tension mounts.

"Do you understand?" Adronsius barks at Spizz.

The Goblin shelters, as best he can, behind Viator- nods at the dwarf and swallows hard.

"Good." Adronsius finishes", "you probably I have questions- I have information, let's get on..."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Don't you worry! He is being watched closely. Most of the goblins we have encountered so far have fallen to our blades and arrows. And we do not intend to stop here,”_ Kyalia says to reassure the dwarven townsfolk.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo nots at Viator's words.  *"Well said, my friend.  Adronsius, believe us when we say that our motivation is saving the good people of Fallcrest who have been so ill-used by these villains.  That means we must attempt to suppress our desire for revenge if it means that allies may be gained in our quest to save lives.  And Spizz here has helped us to do just that.
> 
> Would you have us behave as our enemies behave, with no mercy and no thought for the harm we might do by tossing aside the aid of a willing ally?  Think of the downfall of the great dwarven kingdom of Stonemark, whose king thought he could stand alone and rejected the aid of his brethren.  Perhaps he was right to lay claim to the riches of his halls and not share an ounce of gold.  But that is cold comfort now, for Stonemark is nothing more than that: a sad stone marker where once a proud king ruled."*






larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*To Freggo*

"I hear your wise words youngling... Forgive an old Dwarf, I was perhaps hasty in my assessment, and yet understand I have suffered terribly at the hands of base creatures like this... 'Spizz', I will not suffer further injury- I will make them suffer... But, I digress, I am willing to shelve my anger- for the good of the others, you found me- I am glad of that, lead on."

*To Velani*

"Your memory is shot Sgt. I am no Smith, although it was ever thus with 'the law', too reliant on stereotypes- I am Adronsius, the Alchemist. I did not make your armour, nor anything you wear. I would read the label again Sgt. either your eyes deceive you or else need to head back to school and learn your letters anew..."

Adronsius huffs and shakes his head.

"I have no idea how far in you are with your plan but I have information that may be of help to you, listen-

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to a Dwarf, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another large chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissam, the priestess."

Adronsius looks at each of you, expectantly...

"So, what's the plan?"

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 4. then 6. & 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 1 out of 7 *

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever, need to find Big Tony for prisoner exchange (see 4.)- got Big Tony, need to return to Derek.

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND.*

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Rescue Mirtala by finding Big Tony, the Gnome.*

Big Tony has been found- return to the Sewer Rats for Prisoner exchange.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to a Dwarf, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissam, the priestess."

*6. What to do with the Prisoners?.*

As simple as that, do you take the prisoners with you, do you hide them somewhere in the complex, or outside the complex- this needs resolving.

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

The Big Picture updated-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Rivenroar/097+The+Big+Picture+Update.jpg.html


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Don't you worry! He is being watched closely. Most of the goblins we have encountered so far have fallen to our blades and arrows. And we do not intend to stop here,”_ Kyalia says to reassure the dwarven townsfolk.




"Do not let this surly Dwarf concern you Kyalia, know that I- Big Tony will protect you... no one messes with any of Big Tony's porcupines... I mean, ahem, concupines..."

Big Tony makes a big play of stepping before the Elf to protect her from the 'surly' Adronsius.

Adronsius looks a little confused, and settles for ignoring the Gnome.

"Well, the plan?" Adronsius seems a little desperate.

Big Tony turns and winks at Kyalia- having successfully protected her honour, he understands there's some lingering racial tension between elves and dwarves, he figures his bravado may have melted her heart a little...

Just a little...

"Healing?" he asks, and shakes out his magic hands once more.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 25, 2011)

Freggo listens carfully to Adronsius's account, drawing a crude map on the floor at each step.


Goonalan said:


> "I have no idea how far in you are with your plan but I have information that may be of help to you, listen-
> 
> They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.



*"Right, so the north doors from the entrance chamber lead to some beasts.  These are probably the same beasts that are below in the pits, so the north doors must lead to stairs."*


Goonalan said:


> Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to a Dwarf, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.
> 
> From there we were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.
> 
> ...



*"So if we wish to follow in Sinruth's footsteps, we should return to the goblin barracks and head west (rather than north across the pits).  That's probably a good place to start after we save the hostage, assuming we don't have a better lead.  I'm not sure what the crackling sound or the smell of river might be, but we would be wise to be ready for traps."*


Goonalan said:


> From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.
> 
> Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.
> 
> ...



Freggo traces this portion out roughly as well.  *"We will keep this information in mind when we reach that area, particularly the places that Jelissa was taken.  Mirtala we will be rescuing shortly."* 


Goonalan said:


> I lost consciousness... but not for long.
> 
> I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...
> 
> ...



*"Thank you very much for the information, friend Adronsius.  It will no doubt prove invaluable.  If nothing else, it tells us that the scale of this place and the number of enemies are both perhaps more than we acticipated.  We may wish to move quickly before the enemies can organize against us.

For the moment, we return to the Sewer Rats to fulfill our bargain and retrieve their hostage.  My friends seem to want to negotiate with Derek and company to see if they can be of further assistance, perhaps in protecting those we save, so let's try that.  If not, I'd recommend we create a camp close by, but we'll talk about that later.  Let's go!"*


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

And so the ever-growing party of adventurers head off, that's the six of you, and Spizz of course, and Big Tony... and Adronsius; so that's nine of you now.

Back in to the entrance chamber and across, west and north down the corridor in to the Goblin Barracks... through the north doors to the passage with the pits in...

Which is where the immediate plan falls apart... a little.

"Jumping! I mean... You see... I don't, that is... Jumping! You didn't say anything about jumping- we didn't come this way, the Goblins took us west back in the barracks, we should go the same way..."

Adronsius, looks at the gaping pit before him, gulps a few more times, rubs his chins and looks nervously at the rest of you.

"I can't jump... I'm not joking... I won't..."

Adronsius looks genuinely terrified- panic-struck.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 25, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *To Velani*
> 
> "Your memory is shot Sgt. I am no Smith, although it was ever thus with 'the law', too reliant on stereotypes- I am Adronsius, the Alchemist. I did not make your armour, nor anything you wear. I would read the label again Sgt. either your eyes deceive you or else need to head back to school and learn your letters anew..."




Velani shakes her head and slowly shuffles across the chamber, softly mumbling to herself. Perhaps she took a blow to the head that hadn't fully healed. Or the beginnings of old age were beginning to take hold. In any case, her faculties were now suspect and she began to worry. Staring at the logo imprinted on the left side of her armor, she thought back to her times in training...she could see the dwarf at the forge, hammering, pounding the steel, shaping it to his will. Then the voice of her commander, _*"Thank you Anderious, we will return tomorrow for the final adjustments. Come, Velani...."*_

"Ok, ok, my bad...and my apologies Master Alchemist. I confused you with another, but you are correct, my mind is somewhat addled. You said you had information to share? ......"



"Hey...where'd everybody go? ....................."










*OOC:*


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

Spizz swings across the first pit, followed by Big Tony- who completes the task while gripping on to the rope with his legs, freeing his magic hands to make large gestures, to ensure his point is not lost on Adronsius.

Big Tony dismounts, with finesse, and then offers some advice for Adronsius.

"Come on fatty, giddy-up... Get yer chunky backside across here."

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+at+Rivenroar/098+Dwarves+don_t+jump.jpg.html


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 25, 2011)

Adronsius, please don't panic. There'll be nothing dangerous for you. Please observe...

Viator gestures behind him as the air darkens and coagulates. With a flash of static, the disc moves to the side of the dwarf. 

Please, feel free to use this to convey you across the pits. We promised you safe passage.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Adronsius, please don't panic. There'll be nothing dangerous for you. Please observe...
> 
> Viator gestures behind him as the air darkens and coagulates. With a flash of static, the disc moves to the side of the dwarf.
> 
> Please, feel free to use this to convey you across the pits. We promised you safe passage.




The result of which is, a few minutes later, Adronsius pressed flat against the floating see-through disc, in an 'X marks the spot' style position, jibbering and screaming like a six year old schoolgirl as he is ferried across both pits.

"No bother", Adronsius recounts at the other end, looking every inch of the sweaty fat Dwarf he is right now- he didn't like that.

"I don't do gaps", he reminds anyone that will listen, "gaps ain't natural."

A few minutes later still the gang find themselves back in the statue chamber, the one with Mirtala... and Derek.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kali*

As the group enter the chamber Kali holds back, and, hopefully unobserved steps into the shadows.  His weapons remain sheathed, in case he is spotted, not wanting to spoil any negotiations.

However as the negotiations take place, as he suspects they will, Kali takes quiet steps around the outside of the chamber, but in Derek's general direction.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

The chamber has not changed from before, that includes Deadeye the Hobgoblin who is still hanging about looking nervous...

Big Tony is overjoyed to be back- he evades Velani's grasp and rushes ahead.

"Derek! DEREK! You should see the tottie I've got with me... DEREK?"

Derek the Gnome appears from behind a pillar and backhands Big Tony who splats to the floor.

"Wha..." Big Tony starts.

"I told you not to wander off..." Derek begins, wagging his finger all the while... "If you can't be trusted I will leave you at home next time."

Big Tony looks crestfallen, and mortified, he whispers loudly- "Not now Desie baby, not in front of the skirt- I'm in here, and one of them says she's got her own uniform."

Big Tony turns to smile at you guys, extra pearly-whites for Velani and Kyalia.

"What did mum say?" Derek has his arms folded, he's tapping his foot, and staring daggers at Big Tony.

"DEREK!" Big Tony hiss-shouts, and gestures for him to shut.

"What did mother say?" Derek continues his foot tapping.

"Derrrr-ick, ixnay on the mum-stuff... Please, the birds love me..." Big Tony is watching his credibility disappear.

"I said 'What did mum say?'" Derek is solid as a rock, save the tapping.

"She sayd worimcharb" Big Tony tries the last words running in to each other, making no sense at all.

"What?" Derek.

"Worimcharb." Big Tony muddles his words again, shamefaced, head down.

"We can't hear you, Anthony", Derek pronounces every syllabul of 'Anthony.' 

"She said 'you're in charge- and I should do what you tell me...' Gah! Whatever." Big Tony wanders over to the altar scoots up on top of it and sulks.

"Anthony Tideswell St. Hubbins, come back here..." Derek states- his foot has stopped tapping, he means business.

Big Tony flings himself from the altar, stomps across to Derek, and looks up to him- "Wha?"

"Say you're sorry..." Derek states calmy.

"I'm not so..."

"Say you're sorry or I'm going to tell mum when we get back to Fallcrest and then... well, let's just leave it there... Well, do you have anything to say young man?" Derek states arms still folded before him.

"Soz..."

"What was that?" Derek snaps.

"Sorry. Gah!" Big Tony stomps off.
"That's better." Derek adds and then indicates that you guys can come forward, that you should help Mirtala...

But perhaps you have more quesions to ask here, perhaps other tasks for the Gnomes, certainly Derek has promised you some further info- but let's just see what you have to say for a minute...

New Map-

099 Dealing with Derek

Remember Mirtala has Filth Fever... she's not that with it, and is being ill quite a lot...

What's to be done?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

hairychin said:


> As the group enter the chamber Kali holds back, and, hopefully unobserved steps into the shadows.  His weapons remain sheathed, in case he is spotted, not wanting to spoil any negotiations.
> 
> However as the negotiations take place, as he suspects they will, Kali takes quiet steps around the outside of the chamber, but in Derek's general direction.




Kali makes his way around the back of the conversation, and does it with ease- en route he spots exactly '0' other Gnomes about...

He watches Derek in action, Derek seems to be beyond the hiding thing...

"Sorry about him, he's just..." Derek starts up...

"Well, where were we?" Derek asks...


----------



## tiornys (Jul 26, 2011)

I believe we have a further offer for you, says Ah-shahran as he moves to Mirtala's side.  He kneels and begins to check her condition, one hand waving behind him at the rest of the party (minus Kali).  I'm sure they can explain while I'm busy here.

[sblock=mechanics]Heal on Mirtala to settle her.[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Freggo begins discussions*

*"Right, well, thanks mate.  We certainly appreciate your willingness to work with us and do the right thing here.  But you have clearly been involved in some nasty business, and we won't look kindly on any further such dealings.  But enough of such talk, we're all friends here now.  In fact, I believe your old friend Velani wants to talk to you about making some sort of arrangement.

To that end, what are your thoughts on what you will do now?  Are you willing to consider granting us aid if an agreement can be reached?"*


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I believe we have a further offer for you, says Ah-shahran as he moves to Mirtala's side.  He kneels and begins to check her condition, one hand waving behind him at the rest of the party (minus Kali).  I'm sure they can explain while I'm busy here.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Heal on Mirtala to settle her.[/sblock]




Mirtala is indeed settled, however your advice is keep her warm, plenty of liquids- no food, and be here for when the fever breaks, or worsens. In the meantime she needs to be somewhere safe and warm, and if possible with someone to look after her.

        *GM:*  During your next Extended Rest you can make a Heal Check in place of Mirtala's Endurance check (+1) to throw off the affliction...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Right, well, thanks mate.  We certainly appreciate your willingness to work with us and do the right thing here.  But you have clearly been involved in some nasty business, and we won't look kindly on any further such dealings.  But enough of such talk, we're all friends here now.  In fact, I believe your old friend Velani wants to talk to you about making some sort of arrangement.
> 
> To that end, what are your thoughts on what you will do now?  Are you willing to consider granting us aid if an agreement can be reached?"*




"Look, don't take this the wrong way but... you're new at this right?" Derek chats and shrugs at Freggo.

"Cut to the chase- what's the deal here, what do you want?" Derek asks.

        *GM:*  Anyone message Velani... Ah, that'd be my job then- we're moving pretty slow at the moment. Also anyone can step in here- I think Velani has spoken about what his/her idea- we don't have to wait for him/her, do we?

Does anyone have any plans, offerings or suggestions as to what you are going to do with the prisoners that you have rescued or is it all down to Velani? Come on guys... chip in.      

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 6. then 4. & 5.*

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 out of 7 *

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- in Sewer Rats chamber/crypt, infected with Filth Fever. FOUND.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND.*

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Derek has some info.*

Derek promised to tell his tale...

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissam, the priestess."

*6. What to do with the Prisoners?.*

As simple as that, do you take the prisoners with you, do you hide them somewhere in the complex, or outside the complex- this needs resolving.

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Chamber with the Sewer Rats in.
Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

More info from Derek & the Sewer Rats
Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...venroar/100+Still+Dealing+with+Derek.jpg.html

        *GM:*  There's also Deadeye to deal with, this chamber has not been searched (although it may not be the moment now)... let's get a wiggle on.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Freggo notices an important spec of dirt*

Freggo turns red at his fumbled chastisement, glancing over his shoulder at his friends, hoping for some backup.  *"Well... what are you going to do with this fellow?"*  Freggo gestures at Deadeye.  *"Shall we take him off your hands?"*

Freggo looks uncomfortable.  His friends can probably tell that he doesn't like dealing with people who have consorted with murderous raiders and are clearly thieves and kidnappers.  He isn't comfortable asking for their aid with any rescued prisoners.  This isn't to say he would protest is someone else brokered a deal, but Freggo won't be the one to do it.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo turns red at his fumbled chastisement, glancing over his shoulder at his friends, hoping for some backup.  *"Well... what are you going to do with this fellow?"*  Freggo gestures at Deadeye.  *"Shall we take him off your hands?"*
> 
> Freggo looks uncomfortable.  His friends can probably tell that he doesn't like dealing with people who have consorted with thunderous raiders and are clearly thieves and kidnappers.  He isn't comfortable asking for their aid with any rescued prisoners.  This isn't to say he would protest is someone else brokered a deal, but Freggo won't be the one to do it.




"Take him..." Derek motions for Deadeye to be on his way, the Hobgoblin looks... unhappy, to say the least.

Slowly he mooches over towards you, eyes on the floor.

"Deadeye good Goblin... Deadeye friend."

Deadeye fails to make eye contact with Freggo.

        *GM:*  Any ideas for the prisoners, what to do with them?


----------



## hairychin (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kali*

"I guess you understand the concept of protection, Derek." Kali states as he steps out of the shadows.

"You ask people for a fee to ensure that no harm comes to them.  We want you to be part of a protection racket.  Tell us how much you want to protect the prisoners from harm?"

"Then just find your self a secure spot, keep an eye on them 'til we return, and 'force' a payment from us.  An everyday illegal activity for a respected member of the underworld like yourself."

"So, Derek, how much are you gonna squeeze us for?"


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 26, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "I guess you understand the concept of protection, Derek." Kali states as he steps out of the shadows.
> 
> "You ask people for a fee to ensure that no harm comes to them.  We want you to be part of a protection racket.  Tell us how much you want to protect the prisoners from harm?"
> 
> ...




"Ebeneezer's Snuffbox!" Derek exclaims and jumps a little.

"Didn't see you there... Hey, that's my job." Derek smiles, he's trying to remain on your good side- you cast quite a large shadow afterall.

"You asking us to look after the Prisoners... here..." Derek lets the thought drift a little, "... that might work."

Derek thinks a while longer, "Hang on..."

Then sidesteps behind one of the statues to the north, and more or less disappears in to the shadows...

Nothing happens for a good while, save- maybe for those with excellent hearing, the sound of a whispered conversation.

Derek suddenly reappears.

"'Kay- we have three demands...

One- when we came here there were two young mavericks with us, Gnomes you understand, but hot heads- Doofus, and Stubby. Now somewhere along the way they got taken in by Lord Frazzle- they're out there in the dungeon somewhere thinking they're big and tough, but they're not- they're kids...

So, number one, we'd like them back- in one piece- and they're going to want to hurt you, we just know it- so that's going to be a toughie... I want you, you all in fact, to swear that you'll try to get them back to us in one piece, okay?

Two- Lord Frazzle, we'd like his head on a stick- he's just... We need you to prove that he's dead.

Three- 250 gold coins.

How's that?

We'll take the prisoners back to the Von Jallach Crypt, keep them there, reset the whatchamacallit, with the symbols, and shut the door... They'll be safe in there, I figure only three or four of the Goblins know the sequence anyway- and I think a couple of them might be dead already the way you guys are going at it.

Well...

Do we have a deal?"

Derek grins from ear to ear, as does Big Tony...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 27, 2011)

Velani









*OOC:*


 Under quite the time crunch today...only a few minutes to post. I hate doing things sans narrative, but I'm forced to, my apologies.

Velani's goals -

Diplomacy: our people (which HE helped to kidnap), for his people (which WE are going to go find) - THAT is the deal. No gold. BUT, Velani will ensure the bounty on his head is removed from the official record in Fallcrest. Finally, no promise of any heads on pikes, but we will provide proof of death. 

Intimidate: Tony's already put a hole in me, and I'm not in the mood for argument. The _final_ deal is on the table. Take it, or we'll take you in. 

Perception: who's he listening to? was he dealing with a voice in his head or actually speaking with someone present?


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"You drive a hard bargain Sarge..." Derek is all smiles, "but you've got yourself a deal..."

Big Tony provides a chuck on the arm- and out of the shadows comes a third Gnome, Clive as it happens... that's who he's been talking to.

"Well let's get this show on the road..."

And with a little help from Viator's floating disc Mirtala, and Adronsius- after a heated conversation, are spending some quality time in the Von Jallach Crypt, behind the 'special' door.

With the Gnomes- Derek, Clive and Big Tony.

Derek does however have a last word or two...

"The Goblin boss, he didn't seem happy- not sure why, he had some 'treshures'- stuff we helped him to get from the Hall of Great Valour- I didn't see the stuff, but... I got the feeling it was junk- not what he was expecting at all- and loses were high on the raid. From what you've told me about your business here, well... I wouldn't be surprised if you had killed more than half of the Goblins here already.

Last thing, Sinruth headed below, with a gang of Goblins- but I think a majority of the prisoners are up top, I'd get to work clearing this level of the complex- I think most of your people are up here... somewhere, I'm not sure who's looking after them mind...

Well, good luck."

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 6. Where next? *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 out of 7 *

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

Zerriksa-

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

Task complete you head back to the chamber you just brokered your deal in- Mirtala's ex-prison. 

Take a good look through the place, the rats have fled- thank Erathis, the place is a dump- but there's nothing to be found.

Couple of questions-

1) What's to be done with Deadeye, the Hobgoblin?
2) Where do you want to go next?

New Map-

101 Where Next

Just to reiterate, you have a nice place for the guys you are rescuing- you are now free to go looking/exploring elsewhere. Consensus is there are more prisoners to rescue on this level of the complex (from Adronsius and Derek).

Where next?

Oh, I think you should get a little more XP for the prisoner exchange and sorting out a deal, I'll sort it out tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Thank you, Derek, that's good to know.”_

Addressing her allies, Kyalia continues.

_“We should continue to secure the prisoners then, before heading down and going for Sinruth and the ‘treshures’, what do you think?”_

The elf then glances at the hobgoblin, Deadeye.

_“Oh, and what about him? Maybe he can tell us where the remaining prisoners are? Or, at least, what's upstairs...”_


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 27, 2011)

Viator turns to the hobgoblin.

Now as for you Deadeye, if you want to be our "friend" you'll have to earn our trust like Spizz here is doing. A step out of line and we'll cut you down quicker than we did last time. Do you here?

He pushes out with his fingers and slams the brute against the wall. In the blink of an eye and a crack of static, Viator appears by the hobgoblin's ear. 

The _moment_ you even look like doing something I don't like, I'll rip your insides out without breaking your skin. 

Then louder...

From here on in, Deadeye, you will report to Spizz. Spizz, you continue to take orders, for the both of you now, from us. Am I clear?

[sblock=Actions] Forceful Push to slam Deadeye then Fey Step for effect  [/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 27, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator turns to the hobgoblin.
> 
> Now as for you Deadeye, if you want to be our "friend" you'll have to earn our trust like Spizz here is doing. A step out of line and we'll cut you down quicker than we did last time. Do you here?
> 
> ...




"Yeah..." Spizz echoes, rolling the idea around in his mind a while, "...now I'm in charge a'you!"

"Look lively sowljer! Stan' tooo!" Spizz hollers at Deadeye, the Hobgoblin growls a little and comes to attention.

Spizz inspects his 'guard', circling Deadeye- he suddenly pulls up.

"Are you eyeballin' me Mister?" 

Spizz suddenly loses his train of thought, "is not workin' Master", his words are directed towards Viator, 'am not biggity-tall enuff... I'm gonna need a laddur..."

        *GM:*  Any direction in particular you want to go in- are there any decision makers available in-game, or if not a direction- anything you want to do/ask Deadeye? With associated rolls if required- remember I like rolls     .


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 27, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Spizz suddenly loses his train of thought, "is not workin' Master", his words are directed towards Viator, 'am not biggity-tall enuff... I'm gonna need a laddur..."




Size of body is irrelevant, Spizz.  Size of mind and of heart are why are important. 

Viator looks at the goblin. 

We can work on that. Now, ask Deadeye to inform us of who and what we can expect around here. And let him know that I'm placing the same mark on him as I did on you. 

Viator pointedly does not look at the hobgoblin. 

DICE ROLL

[sblock=Actions] Arcana to "place a mark"  [/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Freggo is good-cop and secretly bad-cop*

Freggo ambles over to the captured hobgoblin and sits down and leans against a nearby wall, telling him to do the same.  *"Heck of a business, this, eh?  Well, let's take a minute and chat, Deadeye.  Hey, that's an interesting name, how'd that come about anyways?"*

If Freggo gets any kind of response, he'll reciprocate with a story about Ten-Toed Pete, the one-legged pirate.  

*"Heh, yeah, he was a real rotten jerk, but what a name, huh?  Hey, tell ya what, you're an alright chap.  Tell us where to find our people and we'll put in a good word for you, help you get a fresh start.  What do you say?"*

Regardless of the success of these endeavors, Freggo will then have a whispered conversation with Viator and the rest.  "Listen, there are goblins, there are hobgoblins, and then there are hobgoblin bosses.  Spizz is great, but I don't think it's wise to take along one of our nastiest enemies into other battles, where it would be easy for him to turn on us.  He might even give Spizz second thoughts if we're not careful.  I say we tie him up and leave him behind now that we've gotten all that we can out of him.  We can pick him up later and bring him back to stand trial or whatever."


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Size of body is irrelevant, Spizz.  Size of mind and of heart are why are important.
> 
> Viator looks at the goblin.
> 
> ...




Deadeye, follows Viator's every move with his eyes, somehow...

Spizz mooches over to his much bigger comrade- there follows a heated discussion- Spizz seems to be telling Deadeye that Viator has the power to crush his soul if he disobeys... Deadeye looks suitably amused at the suggestions, and then Viator does his stuff (an Arcana check), which after the previous softening up... is enough.

Deadeye is not so cowed however, afterall he is a mighty Hobgoblin Bowman.

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

Deadeye salutes no-one in particular, he's delivered his report.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo ambles over to the captured hobgoblin and sits down and leans against a nearby wall, telling him to do the same.  *"Heck of a business, this, eh?  Well, let's take a minute and chat, Deadeye.  Hey, that's an interesting name, how'd that come about anyways?"*
> 
> If Freggo gets any kind of response, he'll reciprocate with a story about Ten-Toed Pete, the one-legged pirate.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry, I was writing my reply to Raven while you were posting...     

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

Deadeye warily eyes Freggo, hoping he has said enough...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Double Post.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Freggo prepares for more heroism*

Freggo waits on a consensus regarding Deadeye.








*OOC:*


If you guys really want to take the hulking and surly hobgoblin with us that's fine.  Freggo doesn't think it's a good idea, but he'll go with the flow in order to keep the peace.






After that's settled:
Freggo will disarm Deadeye and search the rooms that haven't been searched yet, in particular looking for any objects of significance on defeated foes.  He'll also look for anything that seems magical, in tombs or otherwise.  The rooms yet to be searched include the inner Rivenroar crypt formerly occupied by Derek and the entrance chamber.

*"Seems like we aught to try to get past the drakes to rescue the 'mad witch woman', since we know where they are.  In fact, we could try to release them just like we did the needlefangs.  Might be even easier because we can look down into the chamber from above and even lower things or people down if need be."*


----------



## hairychin (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kali*

"I agree with Freggo, we know where another prisoner is located, so lets get her free.  The drakes are brighter than there smaller brethren so probably more difficult to tempt outside with a simple lure.  We might need something more encouraging, though not quite sure what that is?!?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I agree, we should make sure, those drakes are no threat to us. If there is another prisoner to be rescued on the way, all the better! I'm not sure we want to face Sinruth with his drakes, and by making sure he has no drakes anymore, we can be sure that this won't happen,”_ Kyalia says. _“Maybe we can do something about them from above already, that would certainly be the easiest way.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo waits on a consensus regarding Deadeye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  Deadeye's weapons were taken some time ago, Kyalia even had a look at his bow to see if she thought it was magical/high quality.

Alas the two areas you have indicated have also already been searched, quote from previous page-

Task complete you head back to the chamber you just brokered your deal in- Mirtala's ex-prison. 

Take a good look through the place, the rats have fled- thank Erathis, the place is a dump- but there's nothing to be found.

Sorry if I wasn't clear...

As to the entrance chamber that was searched some time ago- when the names of the various crypts were found, the Goblin bodies were either used as lures for the Needlefang Drakes or else were dragged outside, if they were inside then the Needlefang Drakes would not have left... They'd have stayed inside and ate Goblin, and then got to work on you guys...

If I'm missing something then give me a shout back.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "I agree with Freggo, we know where another prisoner is located, so lets get her free.  The drakes are brighter than there smaller brethren so probably more difficult to tempt outside with a simple lure.  We might need something more encouraging, though not quite sure what that is?!?"




Alas there are over a dozen varieties of Drakes, from the tiny Needlefangs that attack in swarms to much larger variants...

You'd have to get a look at the creature to tell the exact sort, that said Freggo had a good idea with lowering someone down.

That said here's another piece of info you've just thought of- an hour or so ago you shoved three dead Goblinoids down the pit, prior to that another Goblin (you think) fell down the pit. The Drakes below may be well fed already... certainly not so easy to lure out perhaps.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I agree, we should make sure, those drakes are no threat to us. If there is another prisoner to be rescued on the way, all the better! I'm not sure we want to face Sinruth with his drakes, and by making sure he has no drakes anymore, we can be sure that this won't happen,”_ Kyalia says. _“Maybe we can do something about them from above already, that would certainly be the easiest way.”_




Kyalia thinks back to the items that were gifted to the PCs by Eoffram- Everburning Torches, and I believe you all have plenty of rope...

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 1. (Zerriksa & below) & 6. *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 out of 7 *

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

Zerriksa- mad witch woman, in with Drakes... (Deadeye)

And- 

"old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..." (Deadeye)

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Deadeye's story.*

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

And...

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Let's go back to the pit, where the goblin fell down, and see what we can come up with there. The torches, we were given by Eoffram should allow us to see well enough down there. We could drop one into the room below, or bind it to a rope and lower it into it. Maybe we can even put our bows to good use from above?”_


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Just to add

[sblock=XP]
The negotiations with Derek, and the subsequent finding of Big Tony and Prisoner swap for Mirtala- with further negotiations for the looking after of the Prisoners needs rewarding.

Therefore you have gained another 200 XP for excellent play, that's 33 XP each which puts you on 760 XP each.

I think you should try to aim for the 1,000 XP and Level 2 to coincide with your first Extended Rest down here...

Let's see if you can make it.

Just to say you need one more Encounter for yet another Action Point.

Last thing there will be a further reward for the return of the other two missing Gnomes- Doofus and Stubby... alive.

And may I just take a moment to say- excellent work so far, now go and get the Witch people... and how about Freggo's idea, from above...
[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Question- you have three Potions of Healing in total, one from Eoffram carried by Ah-shahran; and two found in the Rivenroar Crypts by Spizz- who is carrying these other two please, obviously I need to know just in case...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Let's go back to the pit, where the goblin fell down, and see what we can come up with there. The torches, we were given by Eoffram should allow us to see well enough down there. We could drop one into the room below, or bind it to a rope and lower it into it. Maybe we can even put our bows to good use from above?”_




And thus it comes to pass, an Everburning Torch, on a rope is sent down to see what you can see, this down the first pit coming back from the Rivenroar Crypt...

New Map-

101 Down below- Sinruth's Drakes...

Spizz represents the Everburning Torch- you're not really dangling the little guy from a rope.

The chamber below is massive... and muddy, thick clumps of fungi inhabit the four corners- the dampest patches- the mildew and mold has spread up the walls. It's a good way down, certainly in excess of twenty feet... and if the fall doesn't kill you then...

"Rage Drakes- bad." Kali states, and he's not wrong.

A pair of the great beasts, they make fearsome mounts- are said to be able to inflict terrible wounds when charging- they rake with both front paws/claws; and are also equipped with a nasty bite.

Worse still when bloodied they fight even more ferociously... and usually to the death, they enter a bloodlust state.

Also of note are the doors, one pair south- they should match up with the pair from the Entrance Chamber, another set on the eastern wall, to... the witch possibly.

However...

This is your opportunity, the angle is acute but you have Combat Advantage- providing you act now...

FIRE!

Any order you have one round of missile attacks before the creatures find cover that will take them out of sight of your missile attacks... and yes you're all ready to fire whatever weapons you wish to unleash...

Bring it on, any order.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kali*









*OOC:*


Was writing this as GM was posting above!!







Kali eyes up Deadeye, not convinced there is enough to hold him to us. He wanders across for a quiet word, in goblin:

"It seems that you are to come with us for a time, and needs must that I give you my trust, and so I will. But know this. I am Kalimaru, last of the Darkfoot. The Greatclaw and the Redtongue both fell to my vengeance. If you cross us I suggest you make sure that I'm dead, for I will follow you to the ends of the world and look upon your face as the last of your lifeblood soaks the earth."

"So tell me, can I trust you?"









*OOC:*


Insight check here.















*OOC:*


If Kali believes he can trust Deadeye







Speaking now to his companions: "We should let Deadeye have his bow, otherwise he's just a dead weight ..... and I trust him."









*OOC:*


If Kali does not trust Deadeye







Speaking now to his companions: "We should find a place to stow Deadeye. Secure but safe, once we have cleared this place we can decide what should be done. If we take him he will just distract us."









*OOC:*


And now a different matter







"As for the Drakes, not that I like the idea of being the worm on the hook, but I'm probably best placed to stay hidden if lowered down, and as long as there's some light down there I'll be able to see without the need for an attention grabbing torch."


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 27, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Was writing this as GM was posting above!!
> ...




Deadeye looks Kali in the eye, "I swear will not turn upon you... for the honour of my tribe..."

Kali is convinced Deadeye speaks the truth.

To the last part of Kali's statement- I think a PC on a rope shooting arrows down on the Rage Drakes would be great... there's plenty of room in the chamber.

But for now...

FIRE


----------



## hairychin (Jul 27, 2011)

*Kali*









*OOC:*


Not one to ignore an order: 







Kali takes aim at The large drake (#1) and lets loose an arrow.

And whilst it is accurate, its not exactly devastating!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 28, 2011)

Following Kali's lead, Viator lashes out at the same drake. 

The distance makes it difficult to focus, however and the explosion is off.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia kneels down near the pit and aims for the closer of the two drakes. Firing two arrows at the creature, followed by a third.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry on the Drake on J2-K3
Twin Shot
ACTION POINT: Evasive Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


That looks like 40 Damage for the first Rage Drake. Eat that!


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Freggo takes a shot*



Goonalan said:


> Spizz represents the Everburning Torch- you're not really dangling the little guy from a rope.











*OOC:*


Why not? 






Freggo pulls out one of the javelins strapped to his back and takes careful aim at the drake that Kyalia had just turned into a pincushion.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 28, 2011)

Velani

"I better get a chance to get my knife back..." she mutters as she unsheathes one of her two longblades and lets it fly.









*OOC:*


 vs. previous target unless it's already dead, then against new 

forgot to include CA on the RBA - should be 16...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

hairychin said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Not one to ignore an order:
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Following Kali's lead, Viator lashes out at the same drake.
> 
> The distance makes it difficult to focus, however and the explosion is off.




Kali's arrow slams in to the side of the large Drake, even manages to penetrate its thick hide... a little.

Viator's effort alas results in a hazy aura around the beast which lasts less than a second- it shakes of his mind control.

And then...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia kneels down near the pit and aims for the closer of the two drakes. Firing two arrows at the creature, followed by a third.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry on the Drake on J2-K3
> Twin Shot
> ACTION POINT: Evasive Strike[/SBLOCK]






Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That looks like 40 Damage for the first Rage Drake. Eat that!




Three arrows from Kyalia's bow hit home, the creature sags, bloodied already, one leg seems paralysed, or maybe even useless- the beast is off and moving, although at an awkward gait.

And then...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why not?
> ...






larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "I better get a chance to get my knife back..." she mutters as she unsheathes one of her two longblades and lets it fly.
> 
> ...




Freggo's javelin skewers the beast, and yet it's still lumbering on- trying to head out of sight, lowing like a calf that's lost its mother...

Alas Velani's dagger splats in the dirt.

And then...

        *GM:*  Tiornys to complete the attacks please...


----------



## tiornys (Jul 28, 2011)

Gorm puffs into mist as he empowers Kyalia to fire off yet another shot, her hands blurring as arrows jump from quiver to string to enemy.  Sadly, the last shot is launched a bit too hastily and smacks into the ground near the wounded beast.

[sblock=Mechanics]Spirit Infusion for Kyalia, including Prime Shot (I assume we're all equidistant).  Per normal, Velani should have 4 temp HP from Gorm's summoning.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Gorm puffs into mist as he empowers Kyalia to fire off yet another shot, her hands blurring as arrows jump from quiver to string to enemy.  Sadly, the last shot is launched a bit too hastily and smacks into the ground near the wounded beast.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Spirit Infusion for Kyalia, including Prime Shot (I assume we're all equidistant).  Per normal, Velani should have 4 temp HP from Gorm's summoning.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Down below the last of your missile attacks- Kyalia's arrow thuds in to the ground by the first Drake, already very badly wounded, the great beast rears up and...

Charges.

You're gathered up top trying desperately to see where the creature has gone... alas it charges out of view- somewhere to the south and east perhaps...

<CRUNCH>

The sound of Drake on metal.

<ERRRRRRR>

The sound of metal straining to take the force being exerted upon it.

<POING>

Metal loses.

Which is followed by more sounds of a Drake on the move- trumpeting and stomping somewhere.

The second Drake- unhurt so far, takes a look around- and then with a waddling gait heads south, bellowing and snapping its huge jaws...

You desperately strain to see what has gone on...

New Map-

102 They must be hiding, or...

That's not good...

What do you wish to do?


----------



## tiornys (Jul 29, 2011)

And they're off! shouts Ah-shahrah, a gleeful smile on his face.  Racing away down the hall, charging and rabid, likely to eat any goblins and.... suddenly he breaks off, the smile disappearing from his face.  He stares downward for a moment, then says in a hoarse voice, And any prisoners they might find.  Who won't be able to flee.  We need to figure out a way to bring those things down, as quickly as possible!  He looks over to Spizz and Deadeye.  Should we climb down a rope, or is there a faster way to get below?

[sblock=Mechanics]Insight on the goblinoids to make sure we can trust their answer--or at least that there's no intentional deceit.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> And they're off! shouts Ah-shahrah, a gleeful smile on his face.  Racing away down the hall, charging and rabid, likely to eat any goblins and.... suddenly he breaks off, the smile disappearing from his face.  He stares downward for a moment, then says in a hoarse voice, And any prisoners they might find.  Who won't be able to flee.  We need to figure out a way to bring those things down, as quickly as possible!  He looks over to Spizz and Deadeye.  Should we climb down a rope, or is there a faster way to get below?
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Insight on the goblinoids to make sure we can trust their answer--or at least that there's no intentional deceit.[/sblock]




Deadeye looks at Spizz.

Spizz looks at Deadeye.

They both shrug...

The unspoken body language, as translated by Ah-shahran is...

"These adventurers are mad... madder than the previous management even, and that was pretty mad." Deadeye's first look.

"I know. Maglubiyet preserve us we're going to die that's for sure..." Spizz's look back.

"We're screwed..." In unison, the shrugs.

Spizz gables an explanation, see map.

New Map-

103 YOU ARE HERE

The bit on the map that says 'YOU ARE HERE', X27&28- that's where you lot are at, in the corridor heading down to the Goblin barracks. One more pit to get over...

The bit on the map that says 'DRAKES ARE APPROACHING THESE DOORS', AT34&35- that's where the Drakes are, charging up a set of stairs from the muddy mushroom chamber below towards the already battered centre doors in the Entrance Chamber.

Good luck... LOL!

Please don't hesitate to tell me what you're doing and add any skill check rolls, you know your movement and you can count squares...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 29, 2011)

Velani

"And _we're_ off!!"

With all the speed she can muster, Velani sprints south toward the enterance to the kattycooms, clunkity-clunking up a storm, launching herself heedlessly over the pit. But something catches her in the leg as she runs, likely from the beating her armor has taken since arriving, and she stumbles at the last moment before jumping. She comes up short, and feels the earth give way to space as her body crashes into the far side of the pit.

_"I am the light in the darkness...I am the light in the darkness..."_ she instinctively whispers as she claws at the far side of the pit, trying to gain purchase before falling to her likely death.

"Go! Run! Save the prisoners!!"


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Freggo can't decide*

Freggo is a bit puzzled by Velani's dramitic charge into the pit.

*"Wait a minute now, we're not sure what those drakes will do.  Assuming they get to the entrance chamber, they might: A) stay put, as at least nobody can rain arrows down on them, B) escape into the wild, C) go poking around the Von Jallach crypt, which is fine because they might be burned by the reactivated runes, D) try to come get us, which would be difficult with pits in the way, or E) move deeper into these catacombs (west from the guard chamber).  The only threat that I can see from any of those scenarios is that they move deeper into the caves and reunite with their master, giving us more trouble later on.

But we don't know they'll go that way.  Why don't we just wait here to see what happens?  While we're waiting we can lower a rope and have someone scout out the chamber below and try to find the captive.  Kali, you're pretty quiet on your feet.  And you've got one of those healing potions in case something happens.  What do you say?"*

While talking, Freggo grabs hold of the rope, loops it around one arm, and swings toward Velani.  He reaches for her... just as she slips down into the pit.  The dramatic rescue music in Freggo's head trails off ingloriously.  Still his swings on down to help her climb back up if she so wishes.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 29, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "And _we're_ off!!"
> 
> ...




Velani desperately claws at the edge of the pit... which sails by- she misses, and falls.

<CRUNCH-SPLAT>

Her landing is cushioned somewhat by the muddy floor of the chamber, not enough to make it difficult terrain, but enough to take the edge off her rapid descent.

        *GM:*  Velani is not even bloodied- she's on 19 Hit Points.     

Velani looks up, from her prone position on the floor of the muddy chamber, to the south the doors have been smashed off their hinges, she can see a set of stairs leading up- bellowing sounds from up the stairs, followed by a slam. The Drakes are up the stairs smashing at the doors, trying to get out in to the entrance chamber.

The corners of the chamber are home to small forests of fungi, all manner of odd shapes and sizes- some of them almost as tall as her.

To the east a set of metal doors- closed...

What's to be done... but here comes the rescue squad.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is a bit puzzled by Velani's dramitic charge into the pit.
> 
> *"Wait a minute now, we're not sure what those drakes will do.  Assuming they get to the entrance chamber, they might: A) stay put, as at least nobody can rain arrows down on them, B) escape into the wild, C) go poking around the Von Jallach crypt, which is fine because they might be burned by the reactivated runes, D) try to come get us, which would be difficult with pits in the way, or E) move deeper into these catacombs (west from the guard chamber).  The only threat that I can see from any of those scenarios is that they move deeper into the caves and reunite with their master, giving us more trouble later on.
> 
> ...




Freggo is the voice of reason, swiftly calculating all the possible outcomes of the Drake's rampage...

He then switches from tactical genius to man of action- hero, some might say. Entrusting the end of the rope to his comrades he descends rapidly, while the others take the strain.

In moments he's beside the rash Velani, a comforting arm around her waist...









*OOC:*


A few skill checks from those above to haul you back up and you can be out of danger in seconds... but do you want to be hauled up yet...







From up the stairs an anguished bellow... followed by another crash as Drake meets metal door- at a charge...

<FWUNG>

Followed by a crashing sound- the doors have been broken through.

Velani and Freggo listen intently- the Drakes are certainly moving out in to the Entrance Chamber... but to where?

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...t+Rivenroar/104+Freggo+to+the+rescue.jpg.html

Freggo and Velani share a moment.

        *GM:*  Mission Impossible music plays...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is a bit puzzled by Velani's dramitic charge into the pit.












*OOC:*


 ah, ok, I can see why you might be puzzled... but she didn't charge into the pit... she tried to jump over it and charge south, but look at that glorious athletics check!  she failed to make it across and fell.

luckily it seems the pit wan't deep enough to kill her outright


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 29, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ah, ok, I can see why you might be puzzled... but she didn't charge into the pit... she tried to jump over it and charge south, but look at that glorious athletics check!  she failed to make it across and fell.
> ...












*OOC:*


Yeah, I know, I was playing up Freggo's cluelessness.  He sometimes forgets to get out of his own head.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 29, 2011)

What's that noise?

As Freggo and Velani work out what to do next down in the Mushroom Chamber there's a loud echoing clang sound from up the stairs- Drake on metal, again.

More bellowing erupts.

Clearly at least one of the Drake's is in action...

The only door closed in the Entrance Chamber is the one to the Von Jallach Family Crypt... which of course leads down to the mystical symbols, and eventaully the Gnomes and the rescued Prisoners.

You're convinced the door held firm.

        *GM:*  I'm going to keep moving the Drake/s along at regular intervals... you need to post to step in as it were...     

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 7. & 1. (Zerriksa & below) & 6. *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 out of 7 *

Jalissa-

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

Zerriksa- mad witch woman, in with Drakes... (Deadeye)

And- 

"old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..." (Deadeye)

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Deadeye's story.*

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

And...

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

*7. Escaped Drakes.*

The Drakes have escaped from the Mushroom Chamber.
At least one of them is charging the door down to the Von Jallach Crypt.
What's to be done about them...

*8. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle

[/sblock]

What's to be done- ignore the Drakes? Go after them? Wait and see?

Decisions.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 30, 2011)

After the heroics, Viator's disc appears underneath Velani carrying both her and Freggo safely, if a little cozily. 

The disc remains at the lower level until they instruct him otherwise. 

Do we hope the drakes leave or do we make sure they are no longer a hindrance? 

Hearing the noise further down the hall, his eyes flash briefly. 

The townsfolk! They are in danger! Quickly!


----------



## tiornys (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I guess there's someone to catch me if this doesn't work....  Ah-shahran mutters quick request for aid from the spirits, then takes a running leap at the pit.  Ghostly winds swirl beneath his feat, and he easily clears the gap.  Turning, he shouts down to those below.  Don't bother with climbing.  We know there are stairs!  Get moving; we'll meet at the front of the lair!  He then moves further down the hall, waiting for his companions to join him.

[sblock=Mechanics]Speak With Spirits, then jumping the pit...I hope.
Further actions edited after I see the result of the jump.

edit: move closer to the drakes, but don't engage until there's at least one other person around.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Well, I guess there's someone to catch me if this doesn't work....  Ah-shahran mutters quick request for aid from the spirits, then takes a running leap at the pit.  Ghostly winds swirl beneath his feat, and he easily clears the gap.  Turning, he shouts down to those below.  Don't bother with climbing.  We know there are stairs!  Get moving; we'll meet at the front of the lair!  He then moves further down the hall, waiting for his companions to join him.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Speak With Spirits, then jumping the pit...I hope.
> Further actions edited after I see the result of the jump.
> ...




        *GM:*  I'm going to swap over to combat at this point- you'll see why, so I'll start with Initiative...     

Velani and Freggo, still down in the Mushroom Chamber hear another almighty clang- nothing follows, clearly the Drake is making no headway.

At the same time, as Ah-shahran leaps the first pit and heads along towards the Goblin Barracks, the doors ahead burst open- the other side of the pit, bellowing and looking a little confused- there being another pit between it and its supper (Ah-shahran) is the second Drake, unharmed- pristine.

        *GM:*  And thus the combat begins with Viator and Kyalia.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 


[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ue+at+Rivenroar/105+Rampaging+Drakes.jpg.html

Map 104 shows Velani & Freggo still...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 30, 2011)

Springing into action, Viator runs to the edge of the pit. His legs falter for a second and he tumbles into the space. Thinking quickly, he brings his disc up to catch him, his body falling awkwardly ontop of Freggo and Velani. 

He blushes furiously.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 30, 2011)

Velani (out of sequence, but shouldn't affect anything)

(Velani is keen to come up behind the the drakes and catch them in flank - she wouldn't have gone back up the pit w/ the disc... and she would have asked Freggo to come with....  [MENTION=60584]Ravenblack[/MENTION]throne - good idea though having your disc come up to 'rescue' Viator!   )

Move: run to N9 in the mushroom room. Need to see what's beyond before finishing turn....will wait for new map to post.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia doesn't hesitate, as the drake comes into view. The elven huntress raises her longbow and fires two arrows down the corridor, aimed at the large reptile.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry
Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Springing into action, Viator runs to the edge of the pit. His legs falter for a second and he tumbles into the space. Thinking quickly, he brings his disc up to catch him, his body falling awkwardly ontop of Freggo and Velani.
> 
> He blushes furiously.




Viator leaps the first pit, lands on the very last inch of the flagged floor far-side, and then spirals his arms furiously- as if trying to fly, finally he gets his balance, and moves forward.

        *GM:*  You end your Move Action in H9. You need only Athletics 10 to leap the Pit... carry on... see later map but you have the rest of your turn to post, please put it in a new Post.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 


[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia doesn't hesitate, as the drake comes into view. The elven huntress raises her longbow and fires two arrows down the corridor, aimed at the large reptile.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry
> Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]




Both arrows thunk in to the Drake, the creature bellows and rises up, clawing at the air before thumping back in to the flagged floor- unable to get across the pit...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 10 HP damage Taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. 

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

106 Drake in the Corridor

Next up Velani (to follow), Viator (still to complete turn).


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (out of sequence, but shouldn't affect anything)
> 
> (Velani is keen to come up behind the the drakes and catch them in flank - she wouldn't have gone back up the pit w/ the disc... and she would have asked Freggo to come with....  [MENTION=60584]Ravenblack[/MENTION]throne - good idea though having your disc come up to 'rescue' Viator!   )
> 
> Move: run to N9 in the mushroom room. Need to see what's beyond before finishing turn....will wait for new map to post.




New Map- 

107 Velani looks up the stairs

This is the plan version, there's 13 squares between where you are and the doors up top- which are bust open and lead out in to the Entrance Chamber.

The stairs are clear.

However up top are the sounds of a Drake taking out his anger on a metal door, you wouldn't expect to see the beast from where you are...

What next...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 10 HP damage Taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. 

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 


[/sblock]

Next up- Viator & Velani to finish; then Kali and Ah-shahran.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Jul 30, 2011)

Velani - pt 2

Kicking in her Defensive Aura, Velani continues to bound up the stairs.

Double Move: either 7 squares if the stairs aren't difficult terrain, otherwise only 4.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani - pt 2
> 
> Kicking in her Defensive Aura, Velani continues to bound up the stairs.
> 
> Double Move: either 7 squares if the stairs aren't difficult terrain, otherwise only 4.




Halfway up the stairs, the sounds of the Drake are more apparent, but the creature still cannot be seen.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 10 HP damage Taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. 

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 


[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Next up Viator (to finish off turn), then Kali.


----------



## hairychin (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kali*

"Lets see if we can keep it at a distance and feather it with arrows" Kali suggests, and with a nod to Kyalia "I suspect you might best me at this one, but lets see who gets the most arrows to stick in drake flesh."









*OOC:*


Minor: Put away Axes
Minor: Draw longbow
Standard: SHOOT


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

hairychin said:


> "Lets see if we can keep it at a distance and feather it with arrows" Kali suggests, and with a nod to Kyalia "I suspect you might best me at this one, but lets see who gets the most arrows to stick in drake flesh."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali's arrow almost takes out the Drake's eye... spectacular shot.

The creature rages and bellows, now attempting to turn around in the corridor...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran*
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 25 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. 

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Next up- Viator (finish round) and Ah-shahran, and then Freggo.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 31, 2011)

Viator catches his balance and continues his momentum to take him to a corner view. 

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to M7[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great game, you two, but I'm afraid I'm going to stack the odds!  Ah-shahran makes a sweeping motion with his arm, pointing at the drake and yelling *FIRE!* as Gorm flickers in and out near the two archers, bolstering both and allowing Kali to take the lead in number of arrows launched.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at C9, 4 temp HP to Kali
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali, enhanced RBA
Move-->Minor:  Call Spirit Companion at C9, 4 temp HP to Kyalia
Action Point Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali, enhanced RBA[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator catches his balance and continues his momentum to take him to a corner view.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Double Move to M7[/sblock]






tiornys said:


> Sounds like a great game, you two, but I'm afraid I'm going to stack the odds!  Ah-shahran makes a sweeping motion with his arm, pointing at the drake and yelling *FIRE!* as Gorm flickers in and out near the two archers, bolstering both and allowing Kali to take the lead in number of arrows launched.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at C9, 4 temp HP to Kali
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali, enhanced RBA
> ...




Viator continues to trundle forward, meanwhile Ah-shahran and Gorm get to work- Kali fires two more arrows down the corridor, the Drake is struck once more, the second arrow narrowly missing the beast.

The creature roars and continues its slow turning manouever.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- 

Turn #2

Drake #1- 

Drake #2- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

108 Drake in the corridor wants out

Freggo is up next... then the Drakes.


----------



## Goken100 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Freggo misses all the fun*

_What's this?  Sounds of combat above!  Arg, let's see if I can swing around and flank the beasts!_

Freggo runs across across the fungy room in the footsteps of the fleeing beasts, looking for a chance to bring his sword to bear.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor: Sword
Move and Standard: Move south and up stairs, charging any enemies that may come into range.
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Going on vacation tomorrow.  Will try to keep up via iPhone, but please play for me if I'm holding up the game too long.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> _What's this?  Sounds of combat above!  Arg, let's see if I can swing around and flank the beasts!_
> 
> Freggo runs across across the fungy room in the footsteps of the fleeing beasts, looking for a chance to bring his sword to bear.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Have a great holiday- will get someone to bot you if 24 hours elapses, any volunteers... note only if 24 hours elapses mind, Freggo is still Goken's to play.     

Freggo grabs out his sword and chases after Velani, up the stairs and towards the Entrance Chamber- where the pair can hear a Drake doing some damage to a door, although not smashing through it yet.

Alas you only get halfway up the stairs- still a way to go...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- 

Drake #2- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next the Drakes...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

*Drake #1*

As Velani and Freggo rush to save the prisoners they suddenly realise... the sound has stopped, the sound of Drake against metal doors- the pair share a glance, mentally re-order the last ten, twenty seconds worth of messages to their brain.

They don't remember the sound of doors being broken open...

Something strange is afoot, or else the Drake has grown bored with failure and... well, who knows- the only way is to find out...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

*Drake #2*

The beast is not entirely stupid, or so it seems, it turns tail- rattling both doors as it manouevers around- and then scurries back the way it came, only...

The Drake stops- looks right.

A shiny pair of metal doors.

Like a matador's cape- it turns, bellows and charges.

<SPRUNG>

With effect, the doors hold- there's not the crashing sound, but the charge seems to have weakened the structure.

To reiterate the 2nd Drake is in the Goblin Restroom, smashing the doors to the west... have fun.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- 

Kyalia-

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Next up Viator, then Kyalia.

No Map needed- the beasts are out of sight...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2011)

*Kyalia*

With the only target ducked out of sight now, Kyalia shoulders her bow and heads forward to the position, where Viator and Ah-shahran are already, swinging over the pit to get to the other side.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Secure Bow
Move / Swing to M9[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Jul 31, 2011)

Spurred by his previous success, Viator takes a confident jump to cross the next pit.  An uneven flagstone catches his foot and he plunges down. The air shimmering beneath him softens the fall and lowers him to the lower level, where he climbs ungracefully off, cursing. 

[sblock=Actions]Move = Athletics to cross the pit - fail. Caught by TFD (since it wasn't used last round!) Standard = Up from prone[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Oh god!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Spurred by his previous success, Viator takes a confident jump to cross the next pit.  An uneven flagstone catches his foot and he plunges down. The air shimmering beneath him softens the fall and lowers him to the lower level, where he climbs ungracefully off, cursing.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move = Athletics to cross the pit - fail. Caught by TFD (since it wasn't used last round!) Standard = Up from prone[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Viator steps off the Floating Disc and takes a look about him- the chamber is a mess, muddy floors, fungi in all four corners, over the south side a pair of metal doors smashed from their hinges.

To the east another set of unopened metal doors.

The sounds of Velani and Freggo running up the stairs come from the south, they're clearly on the way to the Entrance Chamber...

Follow them, or investigate elsewhere?

No map as you're down in the Mushroom Chamber (see previous maps), one round Double Moving will get you to where Velani is- which is approx three quarters the way up the stairs. One round Double Move- Run will get you to the Entrance Chamber just... See previous maps.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia-

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Next up Kyalia...


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> With the only target ducked out of sight now, Kyalia shoulders her bow and heads forward to the position, where Viator and Ah-shahran are already, swinging over the pit to get to the other side.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Secure Bow
> Move / Swing to M9[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia on the other hand is all grace and style, she swings across the first pit and then hurries on to meet up with Ah-shahran.

No map because still nothing in sight.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/4. Combat Advantage for all.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

Next up Velani followed by Kali...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Velani (pt. 1)

Move to top of stairs, waiting for map...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (pt. 1)
> 
> Move to top of stairs, waiting for map...




Map shown with Velani taking a single full Move (5 squares).

New Map-

109 Velani gives chase

The badly injured Drake is cautiously nosing its way out of the Rivenroar Crypts- although how it will react to your sudden appearance on the scene.

Carry on...

Kali feel free to post also.


----------



## hairychin (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali gets another shot off at the drake before it decides to go anywhere. Then, stowing his bow, he swings across the pit and moves forward.









*OOC:*


Standard : shoot
Minor : stow bow
Move : swing across















*OOC:*


Oops, missed a post - shooting at an imaginary drake







Instead Kali will still stow the bow, and move forward, across both pits.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Velani (pt. 2)

<loud whistle> "Here girl, come get some tasty Fallcrest meat!"









*OOC:*


 Standard: Second Wind


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (pt. 2)
> 
> <loud whistle> "Here girl, come get some tasty Fallcrest meat!"
> 
> ...




Velani sucks up the hurt, and then smiles- she's about to kick ass, or at least that's the plan... she hopes.

Her wolf whistle gets a response, the Drake waddles around to face the ex-Sgt. of the Guard- stamps it's forelegs and snorts a bit.

It looks big, and vicious...

Maybe not such a good idea, Freggo is on the way up to her- perhaps wondering how the good Sgt. lasted so long on the streets of Fallcrest, she seems to have a death wish.

        *GM:*  PS Love your style, if the Drake had cleared off I would have given you the XP anyway, as it is... the Drake has new business.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/4. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, no-one has moved.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 1, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali gets another shot off at the drake before it decides to go anywhere. Then, stowing his bow, he swings across the pit and moves forward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali covers the distance at a run- leaping and swinging across the first pit with ease, followed by racing forward to leap the second pit- the big man skids to a halt.

Around the corner comes the noise of Drake versus door...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran*
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/4. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

110 Drake Chase- Kali jumps in to action

Next up Ah-shahran & Freggo...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 1, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Freggo is on the way up to her- perhaps wondering how the good Sgt. lasted so long on the streets of Fallcrest, she seems to have a death wish.












*OOC:*


 20 years on the beat and she's still level 1... shoulda been an indicator of sorts...  LOL


----------



## tiornys (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, let's hope the spirits are still with me.  Ah-shahran gives himself a little room, then tries jumping the second pit, choosing a line that lets him flail at the rope in an emergency.  Nearly following Viator's lead, Ah-shahran stumbles as he jumps, but is able to give himself an extra boost by kicking off the corner of the pit.  He lands safely, if inelegantly, on the other side.  As Gorm appears in a guard position, Ah-shahran raises his hands and calls out to the Drake, Hey, dinner's over here!

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: Back up a square, then try jumping with a running start.  Ending at R9
Free: Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes to salvage the jump
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at T8
Standard: Ready an action for Twin Panthers[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Freggo considers a solo career*

Freggo is not quite sure how to react to his new friend's invitation to the drake to stay and cause them all serious harm.  He's pretty sure herism is expected even when the peril could have been avoided, so he reluctantly charges in after Velani.









*OOC:*


Not sure how close Freggo is.  If possible, he'll get close enough to mark.  Or, even better, will do a charge attack.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Well, let's hope the spirits are still with me.  Ah-shahran gives himself a little room, then tries jumping the second pit, choosing a line that lets him flail at the rope in an emergency.  Nearly following Viator's lead, Ah-shahran stumbles as he jumps, but is able to give himself an extra boost by kicking off the corner of the pit.  He lands safely, if inelegantly, on the other side.  As Gorm appears in a guard position, Ah-shahran raises his hands and calls out to the Drake, Hey, dinner's over here!
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: Back up a square, then try jumping with a running start.  Ending at R9
> Free: Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes to salvage the jump
> ...




Ah-shahran makes it across the second pit, just... and then gets to work, soon enough Gorm is out front- nosing around...

Then, in a Velani style, he calls the Drake over...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- 

Turn #3

Drake #1-

Drake #2-

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

111 Drake Chase- Ah-shahran gets in to position

Next up... Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is not quite sure how to react to his new friend's invitation to the drake to stay and cause them all serious harm.  He's pretty sure herism is expected even when the peril could have been avoided, so he reluctantly charges in after Velani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Knowing that you might not be able to work out where things are I messaged you to say, well-

'Normal move will bring you to same square as Velani is on map 109, which is still 9 squares away from the Drake.

The Drake was leaving the lair- when Velani called it back, don't ask...

Over to you- message me if you want someone to take over.

Cheers PDR'

So a normal move brings you out 9 squares away from the Drake... not close enough to charge, not close enough to move and mark...

If this is an example of play while you're on vacation can we get someone to play your PC as this wont work... like Hairychin did, I promise we'll be nice with Freggo.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Freggo*

Freggo, all the time shaking his head, runs up to and past Velani, holding his sword in a most-threatening manner, if the drake dared to come close. Of course, Freggo would prefor for the drake not to dare, but it couldn't be helped at this point, so he better be prepared for it.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Run to square C5 (Map 109) and READY Luring Strike against the incoming drake (once its movement is finished).

After the attack, shift 1 square back, so he - hopefully - cannot attack this round. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Freggo, all the time shaking his head, runs up to and past Velani, holding his sword in a most-threatening manner, if the drake dared to come close. Of course, Freggo would prefor for the drake not to dare, but it couldn't be helped at this point, so he better be prepared for it.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Run to square C5 (Map 109) and READY Luring Strike against the incoming drake (once its movement is finished).
> ...




Freggo shakes his head and steps up to meet the Drake...

He makes a few practice swats and whispers sweet nothings at the shambling beast, still turning to face ther pair.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1-

Drake #2-

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next- the Drakes.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Drake #1*

        *GM:*  Can I get some assistance here- is the following correct, RAW.     

The Drake turns all the way around at last, it has the remains of several arrows in its thick hide, the shafts have been sheared away- what with all the activity, just the heads a short stalks- worming their way deeper inside the beast.

A slick of bloody drool hangs from its mouth, its tongue lolls and curls and... Freggo shivers.

The Drake charges...

Freggo lashes out- the beast just inches before him, alas his blade careens of the Drake's tough hide. Freggo scrabbles- retreats, but the beast charges on- smashing in to the young hero.

        *GM:*  Is that how it works? 

To repeat Drake is charging- which is one action combing Move & Attack, Freggo readied action- 'once its movement is finished', but-

Choose Trigger: Choose the action that will trigger your readied action. When that action occurs, you can use your readied action. If the trigger doesn’t occur or you choose to ignore it, you can’t use your readied action, and you take your next turn as normal.

Immediate Reaction: A readied action is an immediate reaction. It takes place after your enemy completes the action that triggers it. 

Interrupting an Enemy: If you want to use a readied action to attack before an enemy attacks, you should ready your action in response to the enemy’s movement. That way your attack will be triggered by a portion of the enemy’s move, and you will interrupt it and attack first. If you ready an action to be triggered by an enemy attack, your readied action will occur as a reaction to that attack, so you’ll attack after the enemy.
Note that an enemy might use a power that lets it move and then attack. If you readied an action to attack in response to that enemy’s movement, your readied action interrupts the movement, and you can attack before the enemy does.

The there's the question that Luring Blade- Freggo's attack lets him Shift 1 after the attack, as an 'Effect', so regardless of hit or miss.

My next point is that the Drake is Charging- that's moving at speed towards Freggo- the end of his move is effectively when he hits Freggo.

So says Charge-

A creature uses the charge action when it wants to dash forward and launch an attack with a single action. Such an attack is sometimes referred to as a charge attack.

CHARGE A TARGET

    Action: Standard action. When a creature takes this action, it chooses a target. Determine the distance between the creature and the target, even counting through squares of blocking terrain, and then follow these steps.
1.    Move: The creature moves up to its speed toward the target. Each square of movement must bring the creature closer to the target, and the creature must end the move at least 2 squares away from its start-ing position.
2.    Attack: The creature either makes a melee basic attack against the target or uses bull rush against it. The creature gains a +1 bonus to the attack roll.
3.    No Further Actions: The creature can’t take any further actions during this turn, except free actions. 

So, what's the answer- does the charge end (movement phase) Freggo attack, then shift back leaving the roaring 500lb one square short of its target.

Or does the 500lb creature, head down, charge on and in to Freggo.

Or, something else- answers please.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Good question! 

I guess both versions are somewhat valid, but I suppose you can use the remaining movement.

This here (esp. the word 'portion') sounds like the drake could still use the remaining movement.

_"Interrupting an Enemy: If you want to use a readied action to attack before an enemy attacks, you should ready your action in response to the enemy’s movement. That way your attack will be triggered by a *portion* of the enemy’s move, and you will interrupt it and attack first."_

And this part here refers to 'interrupting'.

_"Note that an enemy might use a power that lets it move and then attack. If you readied an action to attack in response to that enemy’s movement, your readied action interrupts the movement, and you can attack before the enemy does."_


In the case, that the drake can continue moving, Freggo will use the Shift to go to D4, though, so Velani and Freggo can flank the drake next round (Freggo will then shift to E4 and use the same power, this time shifting to F5 before the attack).

BTW, what does the Brawling Warrior feat do? [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanee said:


> [SBLOCK=OOC]Good question!
> 
> I guess both versions are somewhat valid, but I suppose you can use the remaining movement.
> 
> ...




[sblock=OOC]
I read it that way too- the act of charging seems to combine the Move and Attack- the creature ceases the Move when it effectively 'hits' the target, obviously if you teleported away at this instant the creature would trundle on its 8 squares (that's it's movement).

Just in case you wondered if I looked for a way around your action- I promise you its not that, the creature has a special power which it uses as part of a charge, in fact half its (four) powers are only instigated when it charges- so... It charge a lot.

Brawling Warrior Feat=

Brawling Warrior [Multiclass Fighter]
Heroic Tier
Prerequisite: Str 13 or Wis 13
Benefit: You gain training in one skill from the fighter’s class skills list.
Once per encounter while you wield a weapon in one hand and have nothing in your other hand, you can use a free action during your turn to gain a +1 bonus to an attack roll you just made or a +1 bonus to AC until the start of your next turn.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Drake #1*

Freggo steps aside, but he's too slow- the Drake slams both of its forelegs in to the have-a-go-hero...

The first of the creatures legs slams in to him, gives him the impetus to spin away from the second attack- Freggo grits his teeth and takes the pain, one side of his body numbed from the blow.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2-

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...112+Drake+Chase-+When+the+Drake+hits.jpg.html

Next up Drake #2


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Drake #2*

Snuffles and shuffles backwards, having heard Ah-shahran's call- it stops, the great beasts tongue lolling out- panting hard, flakes of metal on its snout- from the battered door.

It looks cock-eyed at Gorm, the Spirit Hound stands statue- growls a little, low and menacing.

The Drake charges, rearing at the last moment to bring both of its forelegs down on Gorm.

Both of the Drake's legs pummel and crush in to Gorm's head and body- but the faithful servant merely wriggles free- growls some more and waits to see what happens next- the Drake doesn't look best pleased, it shakes and shucks its crested collar- trying, vainly, to frighten Grom.

All to no effect.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 36 HP damage Taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nroar/113+Drake+Chase-+Gorm+is+great.jpg.html

Next up Viator, then Kyalia- Kyalia feel free to step up now...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

        *GM:*  Sorry, almost forgot.     

The dumbstruck Drake is suddenly pounced upon- as Gorm dissolves in to a pair of furious jet black spirit felines... the first of which is easily batted aside by the beast- while the second goes for the throat- ripping and tearing at the Drake... the creatures struggles vainly and is left clawed and bloodied.

        *GM:*  Is Gorm gone... sorry, can't get a handle on some of your powers.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 48 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

        *GM:*  Also unclear as to what the trigger was for your readied action...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia fires more arrows at the beast, while Gorm bravely holds the front.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Freggo*

Freggo calls out to Velani: _“Hold your attack back for a second, I will get into its back, so we can attack it from both sides!”_

[SBLOCK=OOC]Velani could move straight up towards the drake and then ready to attack after Freggo, so they both can get Combat Advantage. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 3, 2011)

Hearing the sounds of his friends struggling ahead, Viator surges forward bringing himself to the action just behind the brave sergeant. Seeing his heroic friend fending of the beast, he tries his best to help. 

Physically exhausted from covering the distance, his vision blurs and he loses focus on his target. 

Breathing heavily, he pants. 

Sorry, Velani. I will try harder.

Then louder,

Freggo! Try to keep it pinned down!

[sblock=Actions]Double Move = Run to -A6
Action Point = DS - miss[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 2/2
Action Points: 1
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Hearing the sounds of his friends struggling ahead, Viator surges forward bringing himself to the action just behind the brave sergeant. Seeing his heroic friend fending of the beast, he tries his best to help.
> 
> Physically exhausted from covering the distance, his vision blurs and he loses focus on his target.
> 
> ...




The Drake snorts and shuffles some more, still clearly in a considerable amount of pain...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 48 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

114 Drake Chase- Viator arrives on the scene

Next up Kyalia...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia fires more arrows at the beast, while Gorm bravely holds the front.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]




Alas only one of Kyalia's arrows runs true, leaving the Drake still hissing mad and out to make trouble for Gorm... or the others beyond.

The creature however sags a little- bleeding from several points, its energy almost spent.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 
Drake #2- 58 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

115 Drake Chase-Kyalia fires

Next up Velani (maybe delay) and then Kali.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Velani

Surprised by Freggo's yell, Velani stops and considers the tactical situation.

"Hrm...well he's an agile one, I'll give him that...let's see if he can help me put the squeeze on this thing..."









*OOC:*


 delay until after Freggo


----------



## tiornys (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I meant the trigger to happen when the drake moved into range, which is close enough to what you did to make no difference.  Thanks for firing off the power for me!  Gorm does not disappear from Twin Panthers--and it seems he's quite strong against these creatures, since it takes 10 damage on a single attack to dispel him, and they're built to stack up damage through multiple attacks.

Re: readied action interrupting a charge, you handled that correctly by RAW.  After Freggo interrupts the Drake's action, and attacks and shifts, the Drake can resume its action.  If the Drake was out of movement when it came adjacent, shifting away would invalidate the rest of its action.  Since it still has movement, it can continue.


----------



## hairychin (Aug 3, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali draws his axes and step up beside the strange dog to see if he can help bring down the charging beast.









*OOC:*


Minor: draw axes
Move: to T9
Standard: Basic melee, with power att if hits


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 3, 2011)

Velani (retcon)

Move: to either C6 or C7, not sure where exactly Thanee wants her for Freggo to flank with... ( @Thanee when Freggo goes, just call out where you wanted Velani to be)

Standard: ready Valiant Strike to go when Freggo presents flank/CA

oops:  add +1 dmg for magic Fallcrest blade


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Freggo will end up in F5, so either C5 or C6 works. Just through the door and right in front of the Drake (from Velani's point of view ).


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (retcon)
> 
> Move: to either C6 or C7, not sure where exactly Thanee wants her for Freggo to flank with... ([MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] when Freggo goes, just call out where you wanted Velani to be)
> 
> Standard: ready Valiant Strike to go when Freggo presents flank/CA




Velani shuffles forward, nods at Freggo, and readies her attack- all the time making faces at the ponderous, and very wounded Drake...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 55 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Drake #2- 58 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 3, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali draws his axes and step up beside the strange dog to see if he can help bring down the charging beast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali is quickly in to position, and about his business- the Drake barely registers the Shifter's movement before Kali's battleaxe digs deep- almost severes the beasts right foreleg- the Rage Drake moans and thrashes, but all it does is dig the blade in deeper.

It eventually pulls free, staggers, its leg failing to find purchase- skidding in a slick of blood- one more hit and it should be over...

The beast bellows and grunts- blood and snot mix with a panicked foam, the beast is about to enter its death throes- one more hit...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran*
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 55 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Drake #2- 75 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

116 Drake Chase-Kali connects

Next up Ah-shahran and then Freggo...

Excellent play- I think you've got them...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 4, 2011)

Seeing the drake falter, Ah-shahran straightens up, points a dramatic finger, and calls out in a deep voice, FINISH HIM!  At his words, Gorm dissolves, empowering Kali to strike.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali
other actions pending the result of the attack...

edit: looks like we've had a 17 hit and a 15 miss--so we're about to find out their exact AC.  If 16 hits, killing it, Ah-shahran moves toward the other chamber.  If it misses, he resummons Gorm next to Kali.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

*Freggo*

_“I really hope this is going to work...”_ Freggo says, half to Velani and half to himself. Then he dances around the drake's massive body, carefully avoiding its sharp claws ... _“One... Two... Now!”_ ... and finally lashes out at him with his blade, at the same time as Velani.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Shift to D4
Luring Strike with initial Shift to F5 (A 1. Yay! Hopefully Velani will roll better. )
Aegis of Ensnarement on the Drake

Does Freggo still have an Action Point to use? This might be a good opportunity to do so. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Seeing the drake falter, Ah-shahran straightens up, points a dramatic finger, and calls out in a deep voice, FINISH HIM!  At his words, Gorm dissolves, empowering Kali to strike.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali
> other actions pending the result of the attack...
> ...




Alas Kali's battleaxe passes inches wide of the Rage Drake, which is still floundering- although now in position to attack again.

Gorm reappears next to Kali- blocking the doorway...

The Drake fights on!

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 55 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Drake #2- 75 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Comapnion T8.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- you'll see.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Deadeye*

Suddenly a scream from behind you (Kyalia, Kali & Ah-shahran)- you recognise the voice, Viator's Goblin friend (?) Spizz- Deadeye slams in to the back of Spizz, and... Spizz is sent spinning backwards, somehow the tenacius Goblin manages to kick off the wall and lurch back on to solid ground (Spizz Fort 12- whew!).

Taken unawares Spizz screams loud enough to wake the dead.

"Help's us. Help's us- Bad Deadeye killing Spizz..."

Followed by- "MASTER VIATOR!"

Clearly the little guy is in trouble.

        *GM:*  I've added Spizz to Init, note neither of the Goblinoids have any weapons...     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. All have Combat Advantage.
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. +2 on all Defences. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7

Monsters

Drake #1- 55 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Drake #2- 75 HP damage Taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Freggo & Velani.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (retcon)
> 
> Move: to either C6 or C7, not sure where exactly Thanee wants her for Freggo to flank with... ( @Thanee when Freggo goes, just call out where you wanted Velani to be)
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> _“I really hope this is going to work...”_ Freggo says, half to Velani and half to himself. Then he dances around the drake's massive body, carefully avoiding its sharp claws ... _“One... Two... Now!”_ ... and finally lashes out at him with his blade, at the same time as Velani.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Shift to D4
> ...




Freggo manouevers around the beast, makes it to the far side, at the same time Velani launches her attack, alas her new weapon barely makes a mark upon the beast- an inconvenient scratch that's all.

Freggo however is in position- he stabs out and... almost drops his longsword, manages only just to recover the blade- the moment however is lost. The young hero however channels his powers and forces the creature to confront him, the Drake turns to face him- snapping its great jaws as it lumbers around...

        *GM:*  Freggo has 1 AP, and you're all going to get another AP after this combat.     

New Map-

117 Drake Chase-A Drake between friends

Next up Spizz, and then the Drake, so decide now...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting for Velani, who's attack happens before Freggo can spend an AP, but if the Drake is still around by then, he will definitely take another stab at him with some more powerful attack (probably some encounter power, will have to see what those do first, though ).


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 4, 2011)

Spizz! Head for the pit I dropped through and trust me! Jump down!









*OOC:*


 the disc will still be there for him


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spizz*

"For VIATOR!"

Spizz dodges quickly back from the edge of the pit and then like a Paladin of... who am I kidding- like a six year old in the school playground sets about his much bigger opponent Deadeye with a series of furious (but poorly aimed) slaps, kicks, punches, tweeks and pinches- at one point he stops for a moment to pull faces at Deadeye.

The result is never in doubt...

Bloody hell! He hit...

Deadeye is left red-faced and bloodied.

Spizz is sticking it to the man- Goblin style.

"Cum on if you wan' sum more!" He screams at Deadeye after his flurry of blows comes to a temporary halt, Deadeye looks less than please.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 11/31 Surges 0/1.

Monsters

Drake #1- 61 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 75 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Deadeye- 22 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1.

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- 

Drake #2-

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow

Next up Drake #1 on hold awaiting Freggo's Action Point, but Drake #2...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Waiting for Velani, who's attack happens before Freggo can spend an AP, but if the Drake is still around by then, he will definitely take another stab at him with some more powerful attack (probably some encounter power, will have to see what those do first, though ).




        *GM:*  Velani's attack already done, it's in the same post as yours above- he did 6 damage.     

Sorry, forgot to put the Combat report in-


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 11/31 Surges 0/1.

Monsters

Drake #1- 61 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 75 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Deadeye- 22 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1.

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- 

Drake #2-

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Spizz! Head for the pit I dropped through and trust me! Jump down!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As you are down the pit, across the Mushroom Chamber, up the stairs and on the edge of a seperate combat with a bellowing Drake...

Unless your Telepathy works that far...

Oh and don't think Spizz doesn't know that you've abandoned him, left him to fend for himself... by falling down that hole. Goblins have feelings too.

When you come back he has demands, which are-

Some sort of badge to replace his Red Hand thingy.
A job title.

If you can read minds from this distance that's what you're getting- that and Goblin expletives.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Drake #2*

The beast momentarily eyes Kali and Gorm before it- then launches its attack, a great snapping bite- at Gorm, the spectral hound shimmers and dissipates, at the same time Ah-shahran clutches at his side- a twinge no more but a sharp pain none the less.

The Drake shifts back... eyes on Kali, it's next target.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 11/31 Surges 0/1.

Monsters

Drake #1- 61 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 75 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Deadeye- 22 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1.

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- 

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri.../118+Drake+Chase-+Drakes+and+Goblins.jpg.html

Next up- Freggo's AP, then Drake #1, then Viator, then Kyalia... busy, busy.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

*Freggo (Action Point)*

Right now, Freggo wants nothing more than slay the beast. He, especially, does not want the beast to eat him, or everyone else for that matter. He raises his sword in a most heroic manner and launches another attack.


[SBLOCK=OOC]ACTION POINT: Greenflame Blade[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia looks behind her, but then focuses on the drake once more. Two arrows leave her bow, aimed to finally fell the monstrous beast.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Shot

If the first attack is good enough already, the second will go for Deadeye (assuming Spizz counts as an ally, the attack roll will be the same... otherwise +1 from Prime Shot).

Assuming the drake is down afterwards (if not, ignore the rest here):

Move: H9 (one square between her and the pit still)
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Deadeye[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Right now, Freggo wants nothing more than slay the beast. He, especially, does not want the beast to eat him, or everyone else for that matter. He raises his sword in a most heroic manner and launches another attack.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]ACTION POINT: Greenflame Blade[/SBLOCK]




Freggo is not done however, he crouches low- dodges a little sideways and then unleashes his blade, which momentarily bursts in to flame- another wound to the beast- automatically cauterised by the fire.

The Rage Drake groans and grunts, staggers a little but is still not done...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1*
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 11/31 Surges 0/1.

Monsters

Drake #1- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 75 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Deadeye- 22 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- 

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Drake #1.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

*Drake #1*

The ferocious beast launches its attack- snapping its great jaws and butting its head at Freggo, who does the best he can to fend off the blow... and somehow it is enough, the beasts jaws close on empty air, Freggo bends like a reed in the wind...

"Ha-ha!" Our young hero declares, and looks at Viator and Velani for a little help.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1
22 Drake #2
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 11/31 Surges 0/1.

Monsters

Drake #1- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 75 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Deadeye- 22 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- no changes, same as previous.

Next up Viator and then Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia looks behind her, but then focuses on the drake once more. Two arrows leave her bow, aimed to finally fell the monstrous beast.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Shot
> ...




Kyalia is a whirling dervish, all action- and with a sniper's eye.

Her first arrow takes out the Rage Drake, actually penetrates the beast's armoured skull- the thing thrashes for a while but is broken inside, it soon ceases its struggle...

Kyalia spins, and sights.

Her second arrow catches Deadeye in the side, a glancing blow but a warning none the less. Deadeye glances back at the Elf, a steely grimace, he snaps and barks his hurt, makes ready to run...

Kyalia scampers forward, just before the pit- all the while her mind races- calculating angles and trajectories, marking Deadeye as her lastest quarry.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
22 Drake #1
20 Viator*
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 68 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo)
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- 

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

119 Drake Chase- Kyalia the Killer

Next up- back with Drake #1 Viator and then Velani, in this fight Kali and then Ah-shahran- then Deadeye gets to try and get away.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *Drake #1*
> 
> The ferocious beast launches its attack- snapping its great jaws and butting its head at Freggo, who does the best he can to fend off the blow... and somehow it is enough, the beasts jaws close on empty air, Freggo bends like a reed in the wind...




And in that moment, the beast realizes its mistake in not attacking Velani as a holy wash of glory from Dol Arrah strikes the creature.









*OOC:*


 Defender Aura/Righteous Radiance - 6 pts radiant dmg for not including Velani in the attack (and it was at -2 hit, too!)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> And in that moment, the beast realizes its mistake in not attacking Velani as a holy wash of glory from Dol Arrah strikes the creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  He was also Marked with Freggo's Aegis- after your aura. I took it as the Aegis being the last one placed upon it so I went with that...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  He was also Marked with Freggo's Aegis- after your aura. I took it as the Aegis being the last one placed upon it so I went with that...












*OOC:*


 ahh yes, Aegis is a mark, which ignores the aura, correct. nvm!


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 4, 2011)

Rushing in to help his friends, Viator leads with his right hand.  His power builds behind his outstretched hand and unleashes with a crack.  The air between the Drake and the eladrin shimmers briefly and there is a smell of ozone.  The drake shudders with the force and it's claws score the ground as it is pushed away.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to C5
Standard = Force Punch - Drake (forgot to add CA for flanking so actually 19) if hit 9dmg and pushed to E/F 6/7[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 2/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## hairychin (Aug 4, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali steps forward and drops his axes (no, not down the pit), drawing his longbow, takes aim at Deadeye and lets loose an arrow.









*OOC:*


Move to R8, drop axes, missile basic attack


----------



## tiornys (Aug 5, 2011)

I guess Deadeye has opted to stare death in the face.  Gorm flickers as he seems to bound down the hall, first allowing Kyalia to make an extra attack, then taking a blocking position on the other side of the errant hobgoblin.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at I9 
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia
Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at B9, 4 temp HP to Spizz

Sadly Gorm doesn't have an OA (yet), but he might give Deadeye a pause, and at least will cost him a square of movement.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 25/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Rushing in to help his friends, Viator leads with his right hand.  His power builds behind his outstretched hand and unleashes with a crack.  The air between the Drake and the eladrin shimmers briefly and there is a smell of ozone.  The drake shudders with the force and it's claws score the ground as it is pushed away.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move = Move to C5
> Standard = Force Punch - Drake (forgot to add CA for flanking so actually 19) if hit 9dmg and pushed to E/F 6/7[/sblock]
> ...




Viator steps up to the plate, and...

<CRACK>

The great beasts head suddenly jolts up and back, in an instant- and save the sound of its carcass hitting the stone floor, it dies...

The smell of ozone is overpowering for a second.

Viator claps his hands together... signalling the end of the fight- if only Spizz was here to see it, he'd be in awe.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru*
7 Ah-shahran*
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, there's a dead Drake on the floor- back takes you in to the now empty Mushroom Chamber, otherwise it's a run back through to the other guys... But that should all be over in a moment, maybe.

Next up- Velani- running? Then Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali steps forward and drops his axes (no, not down the pit), drawing his longbow, takes aim at Deadeye and lets loose an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali is quickly in position, alas his aim is equally rushed, the arrow fails to find its target...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran*
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- 

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

tiornys said:


> I guess Deadeye has opted to stare death in the face.  Gorm flickers as he seems to bound down the hall, first allowing Kyalia to make an extra attack, then taking a blocking position on the other side of the errant hobgoblin.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at I9
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia
> ...




Gorm appears, but only for a second- Kyalia lets loose, but she too is off target...

Seconds latter Gorm appears again and barks at Deadeye, who almost jumps out of his skin.

At the same moment Spizz is filled with good health and cheer- he struggles with a smile, turns briefly and gives Ah-shahran the thumbs up... endearing little scamp.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye*
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 (4 Temp HP) Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- 

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion I9. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Deadeye- Miss. Call Spirit Companion B0 & 4 Temp HP Spizz.

Deadeye- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Deadeye...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

*Deadeye*

That's enough for the Hobgoblin- he bolts, which of course causes Spizz to lash out with a kick... but too late- Deadeye is off and running...

And around the corner and out of sight...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani*
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 (4 Temp HP) Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- 

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion I9. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Deadeye- Miss. Call Spirit Companion B0 & 4 Temp HP Spizz.

Deadeye- Move (Run). Opportunity Attack Spizz Kick CA Deadeye- Miss. Move (Run).

Freggo- 

Turn #5

Spizz- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...enroar/120+Drake+Chase-+Deadeye+Runs.jpg.html

Map showing where Deadeye isn't any more...

Next up- Velani and Freggo please, then...

Spizz looks at Ah-shahran, points in the direction of the fleeing Deadeye and shrugs... the unsaid question is 'do you want him to go after Deadeye?' Spizz awaits Ah-shahran's response. 

After Spizz, Viator and then Kyalia...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 5, 2011)

[sblock=to chase or not to chase]
I think we should resist the urge to immediately give chase to Deadeye. We are FAR spread out, with plenty of opportunity to make it worse by people failing athletics checks to jump over the pits. I hate the idea of him going and getting reinforcements. He knows where the prisoners are and that the Sewer Rats have turned on their former masters. 

We need to regroup...and at the same time, I'm loathe to even leave the entrance chamber. Worse, should Deadeye be alerting his buddies, they may start slaying others, run away, bolster defenses, etc.

That said, I say we place our faith in the magic door of the VonJallick crypt to protect those we've already rescued and then make a press forward. It'll take a few rounds, but my vote is to gather with Gorm and Spizz (waiting until we're all grouped up) and then move as a unit. If we're lucky, maybe we catch him fiddling with a broken door handle before he can sound the klaxons. Thoughts?
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*



Goonalan said:


> Gorm appears, but only for a second- Kyalia lets loose, but she too is off target...












*OOC:*


Kyalia still has her Elven Accuracy ... and will use it on this shot, of course! Sorry, for the little redcon.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 5, 2011)

Ah-shahran shakes his head at Spizz.  Best wait on the elf lady.  Don't want you running into a group with no backup.  Turning his attention to Kyalia, he adds See if you can bring him down!  But don't get too far ahead of us.









*OOC:*


I think it's worth Kyalia seeing if she can target him from the corner (which she can easily reach assuming she makes the swing).  Between Evasive Strike and action points (I think she has both left), she might even be able to get a shot off past two corners.  If he's visible from this corner, I can Spirit Infusion for an extra shot (and maybe even around the corner--I'll have to check the rules on line of effect).  If we can't bring him down this round, I think we should follow larryfinnjr's suggestion and regroup.







[sblock=Mechanics]None in this post.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 25/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kyalia still has her Elven Accuracy ... and will use it on this shot, of course! Sorry, for the little redcon.




Even with her improved aim, Kyalia's arrow sails just wide, by inches...

*Spizz*

At the far end of the corridor Spizz acknowledges Ah-shahran's shake of the head to stop his pursuit.

The Goblin slams his fist in to the palm of his other hand, then shakes his fist in the direction of the departed Deadeye.

"Damn you, Deadeye!" The little guy rages.

Next up... we'll see.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

*On the Move...*

        *GM:*  Hope you don't mind this but taking in to account what has been said- Ah-shahran is correct in his precis, the Hobgoblin is still in range for Kyalia- providing she uses an AP, the creature is not as fast as her and had to go around Gorm.

I have therefore Double Moved (Run) for Velani, Freggo & Viator. Although I'll happily retcon any of these.

Having done this next up is Kyalia... Kali and Ah-shahran may as well try to see where they get, remember another AP is coming your way after this combat-

PC APs at present-
Velani- 1
Viator- 1
Freggo- 0
Kali- 2
Ah-shahran- 2
Kyalia- 2
     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz*
20 Viator
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 (4 Temp HP) Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- Double Move (Run) AA8.

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion I9. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Deadeye- Miss. Call Spirit Companion B0 & 4 Temp HP Spizz.

Deadeye- Move (Run). Opportunity Attack Spizz Kick CA Deadeye- Miss. Move (Run).

Freggo- Double Move (Run) X9.

Turn #5

Spizz- Delay for further orders...

Viator- Double Move (Run) X8.

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

121 Drake Chase- In Hot Pursuit

As I said previously if Velani, Viator or Freggo want to change their moves then just message me and I'll re-do, no problems.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Cursing silently, Kyalia immediately begins to chase the fleeing hobgoblin, knowing that she is very likely faster than him, there is still a chance to catch him.

_“Come, Spizz, we won't let him get away! What direction did he flee?”_


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to B10 (Acrobatics to swing back over the pit)

Remaining action really depends on what she can perceive then...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Cursing silently, Kyalia immediately begins to chase the fleeing hobgoblin, knowing that she is very likely faster than him, there is still a chance to catch him.
> 
> _“Come, Spizz, we won't let him get away! What direction did he flee?”_
> 
> ...




*Spizz & Kyalia*

That's all the encouragement the Goblin needs- Spizz is on his way... chasing after Deadeye, and in to the Rivenroar Crypt...

"For Viola, for Ah... Ah... Ah-Choo, and the nasty elf Lady!"

Spizz charges in to Deadeye, on the first step of the stairs, and attempts to bite the Hobgoblin Archer...

Alas Deadeye just kicks out and stops the snarling Spizz in his tracks...

"Traitor!" Deadeye screams.

Which causes Spizz to stop and think...

Behind the Goblin Kyalia skids to a halt- behind a wall which conceals all of the action ahead, one more square on and all would be revealed.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
20 Viator
19 Kyalia*
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 (4 Temp HP) Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 26 HP damage taken (in total)- Bloodied. Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- Double Move (Run) AA8.

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion I9. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Deadeye- Miss. Call Spirit Companion B0 & 4 Temp HP Spizz.

Deadeye- Move (Run). Opportunity Attack Spizz Kick CA Deadeye- Miss. Move (Run).

Freggo- Double Move (Run) X9.

Turn #5

Spizz- Delay for further orders... Move (Run) J13. Charge CA Deadeye- Miss.

Viator- Double Move (Run) X8.

Kyalia- Move B10. 

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r/122+Drake+Chase-+Around+the+Corner.jpg.html

The Map is on 'Player View' therefore it only displays creatures in your line of sight, obviously it shows the whole of the room because you've investigated this area previously- well, see the stairs, the Goblins are over there...

Oh and I replied to you OC post, you can use an Action Point- see the thread.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Listening to the voices, Kyalia follows Deadeye and Spizz into the crypts, her bow ready to strike any moment.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Move to I13 (I suppose Deadeye is in E13, then?)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Listening to the voices, Kyalia follows Deadeye and Spizz into the crypts, her bow ready to strike any moment.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Move to I13 (I suppose Deadeye is in E13, then?)[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia steps out...

New Map-

123 Drake Chase- Deadeye

        *GM:*  AP? Why are we moving this one frame at a time (LOL)? Is... this... the... slow... motion... bit... where... the... last... shot... is... taken?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*









*OOC:*


Sorry! 







As she spots Deadeye on the edge of the stairway, Kyalia stops, raises her bow and aims to end this hunt once and for all.

[SBLOCK=OOC]ACTION POINT: Hunt's End[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Geez, what kind of pathetic damage is that! 

Hopefully it will be enough. Go, Hunter's Quarry!


----------



## tiornys (Aug 5, 2011)

As Kyalia disappears around the corner, Ah-shahran sends Gorm chasing after.  Help her take him down, boy! he calls as he hopes for a dead hobgoblin.









*OOC:*


This may not be necessary (go go quarry die!), but in case it is....







[sblock=Mechanics]Move: Gorm to J13, Ah-shahran chooses not to press his pit-jumping luck
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at M9[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 25/30*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 7
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry!
> ...






Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Geez, what kind of pathetic damage is that!
> ...




And Kyalia's arrow slams in to the back of the fleeing Deadeye, who slumps forward and the rides the spiral stairs all the way down, using his face as brakes- the Hobgoblin lies still at the bottom.

Spizz gets a run up and gives the corpse an almighty wallop.

Then looks around at Kyalia, a little frightened by the nasty Elf Lady, fixes a strangled smile on his face and gives the thumbs up sign.

"All gone dead..." He sing-songs.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #10 Rampaging Drakes

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Spizz
20 Viator
19 Kyalia
14 Velani
12 Kalimaru
7 Ah-shahran
6 Deadeye
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/8
Freggo 27/18 Surges 9/5. 
Kalimaru 25/24 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3. Defender Aura.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 (4 Temp HP) Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Drake #1- 77 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Deadeye- 41 HP damage taken (in total)- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Drake #1- Charge Von Jallach Crypt door- No effect.

Drake #2- Double Move to S8.

Viator- Move (Jump) first Pit- Success on to H9. Move M7.

Kyalia- Quarry Drake #2. Twin Strike Drake #2- Hit & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move (Run) N9. Defensive Aura. Move (Run) Halfway up stairs.

Kali- Stow weapons. Draw Longbow. Longbow Drake #2- Hit 15 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion- Kali 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Kyalia 4 Temp HP. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Kali RBA Drake #2- Miss.

Freggo- Double Move up stairs towards Entrance Chamber after Velani.

Turn #2

Drake #1- Move?

Drake #2- Move X8. Charge West doors...

Viator- Move Jump Pit- Fail- caught by Floating Disc- lowered in to Mushroom Chamber. Stand up.

Kyalia- Stow Longbow. Move swing across first pit- success. Move M9.

Velani- Move A6. Second Wind +2 on all Defences. Whistle- get the Drake's attention- Success.

Kali- Move swing across first Pit- success. Move & jump 2nd pit- success.

Ah-shahran- Move Jump second Pit- Success (with Memories) to R9. Call Spirit Companion. Ready Twin Panthers...

Freggo- Move (Run) C5. Ready Luring Strike. 

Turn #3

Drake #1- Charge Freggo. Freggo Readied Action- Luring Strike Drake #1- Miss & Shift back 1. Charge Combat Advantage Freggo- Hit & Miss 9 damage.

Drake #2- Move Y8- spot the crowd. Charge Gorm- Raking Charge- Hit & Hit, 8 & 9 damage- need one attack to do 10 damage- no effect on Gorm. Readied Action Ah-shahran Twin Panthers Drake #2- Miss and Crit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Viator- Double Move (Run) to -A6. Action Point (1). Dimensional Scramble Drake #1- Miss.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Drake #1- Miss & Hit 10 damage.

Velani- Move C6. Ready Valiant Strike.

Kali- Draw Axes. Move T9. Battleaxe with Power Attack Drake #2- Hit 17 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe Drake #2- Miss.  Call Spirit Companion T8.

Deadeye- Shift C9. Bull Rush Spizz (with surprise)- Miss.

Freggo- Shift E4. Luring Strike Shift F5. Readied Action Velani Valiant Strike CA Drake #1- Hit 6 damage. Back to Luring Strike CA Drake #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement Drake #1. Action Point. Greenflame Blade CA Drake #1- Hit 7 damage...

Turn #4

Spizz- Shift C8. Punch Deadeye- Hit 4 damage & Bloodied.

Drake #1- Bite Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Bite Gorm- Hit- Gorm disappears & Ah-shahran takes 5 damage. Shift W8.

Viator- Move C5. Force Punch Drake #1- Hit 9 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Rage Drake #2- Hit 13 damage- DEAD & Deadeye Hit- 4 damage. Move H9. Quarry Deadeye.

Velani- Double Move (Run) AA8.

Kali- Move R8. Drop Axe. Draw Bow. Longbow Deadeye- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion I9. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Deadeye- Miss. Call Spirit Companion B0 & 4 Temp HP Spizz.

Deadeye- Move (Run). Opportunity Attack Spizz Kick CA Deadeye- Miss. Move (Run).

Freggo- Double Move (Run) X9.

Turn #5

Spizz- Delay for further orders... Move (Run) J13. Charge CA Deadeye- Miss.

Viator- Double Move (Run) X8.

Kyalia- Move B10. Move I13. Action Point. Hunt's End CA Deadeye- Hit 14 damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

[sblock=AP, HP & XP]

That's the tenth encounter so far, six today- so another Action Point each...

1= Freggo
2= Kyalia, Velani & Viator
3= Ah-shahran & Kali

After a brief bout of Healing-

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

As to XPs, that was another 66 XP each there-

Total 826 XP each.

[/sblock]

And so the gang head back and gather in the Mushroom Chamber, remembering back Deadeye said something about here.

The chamber itself has seen better times- the walls, and floor- tiles and flags have crumbled to dust in places, or else been bent and warped out of shape by tree roots and other plant-life.

The chamber is humid and damp- hence the great stands of fungi.

The door to the east, another of the metal variety, is shut, but seemingly unlocked...

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 6. & 1. (Zerriksa & below) *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 out of 7 *

Jelissa- down stairs, lower level- Adronsius knows the way (see 5.).

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

Zerriksa- mad witch woman, in with Drakes... (Deadeye said so, see 6.)

And- 

"old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..." (Deadeye said so, see 6.)

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Deadeye's story.*

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

And...

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Entrance Chamber- North doors, no sign, partially dented and broken.
Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle- Gnome bad guy.
Demon- summoned by Lord Frazzle.
Sinruth- Goblin chief.

[/sblock]

Catch up above.

New Map- 

124 Drake Chase- The Mushroom Chamber

What next?


----------



## hairychin (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kali*

Without getting too close, Kali takes a look at the mushrooms.  He's fully aware that not all mushrooms require you to eat them to poison you.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Good boy! You might actually live through this...”_ Kyalia says to Spizz before meeting up with the others and taking a moment to rest from the strain of combat.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Taking a Short Rest.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 5, 2011)

As the group regathers, Ah-shahran gives Spizz a respectful nod before taking care of the group's wounds.  Once that task is finished, he looks to the doors, saying Zerriksa is supposed to be down here, right?  Through there seems a likely place to start.  Think there'll be another fight?  Moving over to the doors, Ah-shahran checks for signs of danger, then listens for noises of possible creatures beyond.

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception to find traps, then again to listen past the doors.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Without getting too close, Kali takes a look at the mushrooms.  He's fully aware that not all mushrooms require you to eat them to poison you.




Kali warns the others-

"Stay back..." He points in the general direction of all of the fungi- the big man has identified a number of variants- several dangerous, slumberspores (not good- they send you to sleep with their puffs of dust) and doomspores (cause choking a poison damage)- they're all to be avoided. Both varieties are mixed in with edible fungi...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As the group regathers, Ah-shahran gives Spizz a respectful nod before taking care of the group's wounds.  Once that task is finished, he looks to the doors, saying Zerriksa is supposed to be down here, right?  Through there seems a likely place to start.  Think there'll be another fight?  Moving over to the doors, Ah-shahran checks for signs of danger, then listens for noises of possible creatures beyond.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Perception to find traps, then again to listen past the doors.[/sblock]




The doors are latched, the latch being on your side, they're also not a great fit- they've perhaps taken a battering with the Drakes being in this chamber- there are no traps to be found, or anything else untoward.

Ah-shahran can also see a yellowsh light, seeping through the cracks and gaps- also a slight crackling sound- similar to the Von Jallach crypt.

Pushing slightly against the doors creates a three or four inch gap, through which Ah-shahran tentatively peers.

New Map-

125 Beyond the Mushroom Chamber

The chamber beyond looks dark and dirty, a circular area is enclosed in a shimmering forcefield which runs from floor to ceiling- within an older woman slumped on the floor- Zarriksa, probably.

No other sounds, and no other creatures can be seen, heard or... it looks to be an empty chamber otherwise.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Not that you need it with those rolls, but you get a +1 bonus to Perception checks, while Kyalia is in the vincinity, because of her Group Awareness ability.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Good boy! You might actually live through this...”_ Kyalia says to Spizz before meeting up with the others and taking a moment to rest from the strain of combat.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Taking a Short Rest.[/SBLOCK]




*Spizz*

The Goblin nods at Kyalia and Ah-shahran, rolls his shoulders in a 'I'm one of the gang me' kind of way, clearly proud of his endeavours.

"Can I have a badge?" He asks of anyone who will listen, mostly Ah-shahran, Kyalia and Viator.

"And a rank?" He asks some more.

And in the quieter moments- while you continue to ignore him...

"Pleeeeeeeease!" He squeals like a petulent four year old.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 5, 2011)

You did well, Spizz. Now you see fully what happens to those I mark who disobey. Do you understand?

For your bravery and your actions I hereby promote you to All Species Humanoid-relations Officer - Lower.  Continue down this path and I see great things ahead for you. 

I am very proud of you Spizz.  You really showed the kind of _person_ you are.  I left you on your own to fend for yourself and you passed the test. 

As he speaks to te newly decorated officer, a sparkle of static and air circle the goblin.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> You did well, Spizz. Now you see fully what happens to those I mark who disobey. Do you understand?
> 
> For your bravery and your actions I hereby promote you to All Species Humanoid-relations Officer - Lower.  Continue down this path and I see great things ahead for you.
> 
> ...




*Spizz*

Faints.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 6, 2011)

There's a lady in a circle, and no signs of trouble.  Everyone ready?  Let's go pop that bubble!  So saying, Ah-shahran unlatches and opens the doors, then pauses as Gorm moves just inside.

[sblock=Mechanics]4 temp HP to Velani, then Gorm moves to G17[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> There's a lady in a circle, and no signs of trouble.  Everyone ready?  Let's go pop that bubble!  So saying, Ah-shahran unlatches and opens the doors, then pauses as Gorm moves just inside.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]4 temp HP to Velani, then Gorm moves to G17[/sblock]
> 
> ...




The doors swing open in to a small chamber, an empty chamber- save for a glowing circular wall of force- inside of which is a crone like woman, from Eoffram's description- Zerriksa.

The old woman clambers to her feet, cursing under her breath all the while...

"I told you... Mess with me and I'll turn you all in to frogs... or snails, I have powers... Oh!"

The old woman finally notices you, clearly she was expecting someone else.

"He-he. Pelor's undergarments! You're not Goblins... you must be the heroes of the hour- well gawd bless ya, I say- I could kiss tha lot of ya. Now don't stand about gawping like frogs catching flies- get this thingammywhatsit down- the Goblin Witch-Bitch put it up... come on, come on..."

Zerriksa continues to witter and moan about everything and nothing- from the state of the floor she has been resting upon- cold and damp, to the fact that heroes were bigger and stronger and better looking in her day...

"I ain't got all day grandad- get a wiggle on", she states looking hard at Ah-shahran, she pops her teeth out and wipes them on her robe- which is filthy.

What next?

New Map- 

126 Zerriksa


[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 6. & 1. (Zerriksa & below) *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 2 (nearly 3) out of 7 *

Jelissa- down stairs, lower level- Adronsius knows the way (see 5.).

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann-

Kartenix-

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

Zerriksa- mad witch woman, in with Drakes...  Get her to the Gnomes (Deadeye said so, see 6.)

And- 

"old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..." (Deadeye said so, see 6.)

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Deadeye's story.*

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

And...

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

*7. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle- Gnome bad guy.
Demon- summoned by Lord Frazzle.
Sinruth- Goblin chief.

[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *Spizz*
> 
> Faints.












*OOC:*


 BRAVO! Raven and DM... well played! 

Before we headed forward beyond mushroom land, Velani takes a moment to recover her thrown widow's blade. 







"Here, Spizz. I.... oh, for the love...." Velani reaches down and shakes Viator's pet awake. "Here." She grudgingly shoves the knife into its hands. "At least next time you might actually hurt something...make sure it's not yourself."









*OOC:*


 Then, following Ah-shahran's post... 







"Right then, be on your guard friends. What purpose does it serve to have such a large prison for one person? Also, from what I remember about her...." <Streetwise check on "the witch" - and if should be History, add 3.>


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> BRAVO! Raven and DM... well played!
> ...




You remember Zerriksa from the market place in Fallcrest, and this is her... a herbalist by trade- home remedies for 'gentleman's excuse-me', or 'ladies-dropsie', and other minor ailments. Zerriksa is no witch however, she's just a little frightening to look at, and the local kids sometimes call her 'witch' behind her back. At times she may even play along a little with the charade- mostly to scare the same kids away from her stall...

Zerriksa stares at you, hard- 'Sgt. Velani, didn't they throw you out of the guard for consorting with known criminals... or was it recieving stolen goods. Hahahaha..." Zerriksa's laugh turns in to a coughing fit- she hawks and spits.

"Be a love and bust us out Sarge, I'm desperate for a pee..." Zerriksa laughs behind her hand.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

Velani

"First, Zerskie, I was not thrown out, I was accused and acquitted, albeit four separate times. All in the line of duty an' all.

Now if you'll just follow us, I'm sure we can find you some privvy privacy...."









*OOC:*


 take her back to the Sewer Rats?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "First, Zerskie, I was not thrown out, I was accused and acquitted, albeit four separate times. All in the line of duty an' all.
> 
> ...




"You never did make it to Detective Sgt. did you dearie?" Zerriksa looks hard at Velani.

"Shall I tell you why..." the old crone is not waiting for an answer... "two reasons-

One, here I am a useful source of information, I've seen a couple of the other prisoners on my travels- I take it you're here to rescue them too, or is it just me you've come for? I've also seen a good few of them Goblins, and other things I could tell you about...

But no questions from you Sgt. Tut-tut."

Zerriksa folds her arms and shakes her head.

"The second reason why you're not a detective is, well... I'd love to follow you you bloody moron but I'm STUCK- BEHIND- THIS- BLOODY- GREAT- GLOWING- YELLOW- MAGICAL- BARRIER!" 

Each anguished shout is accompanied by Zerriksa drumming her hands in to the aforesaid forcefield- in which she is, as previously stated (and depicted) held.

Zerriksa looks at the rest of you...

"Please, Erathis- tell me Velani isn't the brains trust of your organisation... Please, I beg of you- get me out, and get her away from me..."

The last part directed at Velani.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 6, 2011)

[sblock=that was mean!]

LOL!! OK if you look at the times you and I both posted, you'll see that it was within 2 minutes of each other. I never saw follow-up post #726 you put up for Ah-shahran. Close the browser, came back, and just kept moving...

But this is so much better....... Velani's reetahded.

As for questions though, I'm never one to hang around in a new area...would rather ask her things back at the crypt with backup. [/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah-shahran squints at the magical circle.  Any thoughts on bringing that down, Viator?  Stroking his (non-existent) beard, Ah-shahran moves around the edge of the force field, studying the ground as he mutters to himself (or maybe invisible spirits).

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception, Arcana and History checks to gather what information I can, boosting Arcana via Speak with Spirits.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=that was mean!]
> 
> LOL!! OK if you look at the times you and I both posted, you'll see that it was within 2 minutes of each other. I never saw follow-up post #726 you put up for Ah-shahran. Close the browser, came back, and just kept moving...
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  At this juncture I am playing a 60-something year old, hang on- from the module... she is described thusly-

A naturally cranky woman, she has made her captors more than a little miserable. And she has played on the rumors... intimated she might have
“dark powers,” hoping that she’d scare the hobgoblins into treating her better.

... hoping she wouldn’t be able to turn them into toads... the hobgoblins are giving her a wide berth.

Everyone... thinks that Zerriksa is a witch...

Zerriksa doesn’t care for her fellow prisoners...

And I'm playing for the laughs...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran squints at the magical circle.  Any thoughts on bringing that down, Viator?  Stroking his (non-existent) beard, Ah-shahran moves around the edge of the force field, studying the ground as he mutters to himself (or maybe invisible spirits).
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Perception, Arcana and History checks to gather what information I can, boosting Arcana via Speak with Spirits.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Well it looks to be a simple task- a crude circle of runes map the outside of the area, obviously the work of the Goblin Witch... as I say a crude piece of rudimentary magic.

That said this is what you see- from an arcana point of view you're less sure- you need someone with a better grasp of the skill, or else you need to think about things a little longer...

        *GM:*  Seeking Arcana roll from someone else perhaps.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

While the more learned members of her little party take a closer look at the circle, Kyalia puts her keen eyes to good use and looks for anything in the surrounding area, which 'looks off' and might be helpful in shutting down the magic... a focus, or anchor, or something similar. Having no knowledge whatsoever in the arcane theories, the elf just looks for anything unusual.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran squints at the magical circle. Any thoughts on bringing that down, Viator?




"HUSH, Zerksie, what do you know about detective work, you.... you witch!      _grumble, grumble, meanie, grumble......._

Can't we just hack it down?" Velani asks with a wry grin in response to Ah-shahran's question, drawing her blade and helping Kyalia look around.









*OOC:*


 yeah, ok, i'm starting to like this INT 10, WIS 8 thing...  LOL


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Freggo rescues the fair damse... anyway he rescues*

Freggo draws forth his trusty blade and paces around the barrier.  He notes the magic runes, fairly certain that disrupting them would remove the barrier.  But that approach just doesn't seem right.  "Fear not, my lady, freedom is at hand.  With magic such as this, the trick is to find a weakness.  Aha!".  With that Freggo lights up his Greenflame blade in a flourish, subtly using his foot to disturb a key rune, and strikes ditectly at the barrier!


----------



## tiornys (Aug 7, 2011)

As Freggo kicks at the runes, Ah-shahran glances over at Velani and murmurs, It may well come down to brute force, after all.  He cackles, and then looks to Viator to see if he has a better approach.

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 [][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 7, 2011)

At the nod from Ah-shahran, Viator steps up to the barrier.

Lower Officer Spizz, I need you.  Sit at this side of the barrier.  Focus.

Slowly, he circumnavigates the sphere.  His eyes glaze as he reaches out with his power and probes to discover what the essence of the barrier is.

His mind reaches into the cracks of the shell, the eddies of the energy and manipulates them until they speak back to him, resonating in the centres of his body.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanee said:


> While the more learned members of her little party take a closer look at the circle, Kyalia puts her keen eyes to good use and looks for anything in the surrounding area, which 'looks off' and might be helpful in shutting down the magic... a focus, or anchor, or something similar. Having no knowledge whatsoever in the arcane theories, the elf just looks for anything unusual.






larryfinnjr said:


> "HUSH, Zerksie, what do you know about detective work, you.... you witch!      _grumble, grumble, meanie, grumble......._
> 
> Can't we just hack it down?" Velani asks with a wry grin in response to Ah-shahran's question, drawing her blade and helping Kyalia look around.
> 
> ...






Goken100 said:


> Freggo draws forth his trusty blade and paces around the barrier.  He notes the magic runes, fairly certain that disrupting them would remove the barrier.  But that approach just doesn't seem right.  "Fear not, my lady, freedom is at hand.  With magic such as this, the trick is to find a weakness.  Aha!".  With that Freggo lights up his Greenflame blade in a flourish, subtly using his foot to disturb a key rune, and strikes ditectly at the barrier!






tiornys said:


> As Freggo kicks at the runes, Ah-shahran glances over at Velani and murmurs, It may well come down to brute force, after all.  He cackles, and then looks to Viator to see if he has a better approach.
> 
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
> *AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
> ...




*Kyalia & Velani*

Alas there seem to be no obvious anchors, save perhaps the writing at the base of the forcefield- but that makes little sense to either Kyalia or Velani. It seems Zerriksa so annoyed the Goblins they just stuck her in a back room and created an enclosed area to make her even more uncomfortable.

*Freggo*

Freggo's blade rebounds with such force from the barrier that he twists and almost damages the joint at his wrist- he winces horribly, drops his sword and rubs at the joint.

Behind him Zerriksa thunks her head in to the barrier, and closes her eyes, muttering all the while.

"Please, lord... please- one of them must have a brain..."

*Ah-shahran*

Enjoys the spectacle...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> At the nod from Ah-shahran, Viator steps up to the barrier.
> 
> Lower Officer Spizz, I need you.  Sit at this side of the barrier.  Focus.
> 
> ...




"Arrghh... A Goblin!" Zerriksa screams from inside the forcefield, and then relaxes as Viator gets to work.

Thirty seconds later- Spizz sits cross-legged on the floor 'concentrating'- which seems mostly to involve making a low humming sound and picking his nose every now and then.

Meanwhile Viator, eyes shut, paws the forcefield- here and there thin striations appear, cracks- the Psion moves around- more cracks appear, and then more, until the entire field resembles some delicate vase often dropped and often repaired.

Viator opens his eyes... smiles, delicately reaches out to push with one finger at the crumbling structure, when...

Spizz who is so intently concentrating that his humming has turned in to a low steady snoring sound, suddenly slumps forward- his head thumping in to the barrier which shatters into a thousand million golden pieces of light which as suddenly wink out of existence.

Spizz awakes and rubs his head.

The barrier is gone.

Zerriksa is free.

"Did I do dat? Wid me 'ead." Spizz asks, amazed at his own power.

Silence for a moment...

"Well, what's the plan? Come on- I ain't got all day." Zerriksa asks.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

Velani...

...shakes her head. "Yep, you sure did Spizz. Maybe next time you should try using your head first...it's obviously stronger than you think."

"We should get her back to the Von Jallick's with the others. Don't like being two doors down with no where to retreat to."









*OOC:*


 either when back in the relative safety of the VJ crypt w/ the Sewer Rats and the others or here if she must, Vellani will entreat Zerksie to tell us what she knows. 







"And now, oh-impatient-one, tell us your story. We've managed to rescue Mirtala the cook and Andronsius the alchemist, who's told us where we can hopefully find Jalissa. We also know of Sertanian, Thurann, and Kartenix having been kidnapped. What can you tell us of them or the stolen war trophies from Fallcrest? And what about your captors...anything you can tell us of them that might help in our hunt?"


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...shakes her head. "Yep, you sure did Spizz. Maybe next time you should try using your head first...it's obviously stronger than you think."
> 
> ...




A little while later you're back at the Von Jallach crypt, and soon after safe and inside...

Zerriksa has calmed down a little, she's been talking all the while on the journey...

"Kartenix, the Guard Captain, you can stop looking for him- he's dead- he tried to esacpe, we were being taken down to the lower level- from a chamber full of spiders webs, we were half-way down the stairs. Kartenix, with his hands tied, he pushed the Goblins away from him- several of them fell down the stairs, I think one of them broke its neck- then he ran, back up the stairs... He didn't get far, I heard his screams, there's some sort of creatures in the webbed chamber, I don't know where they hide but- I saw one of them, there were two i think though, armed with axes- they walked upright like us but their faces..." Zerriksa shivers, "... all eyes and- horrible. Kartenix's dead, I saw his body- one of them things was wrapping him in webs."

"Anyway, I started making things up then- saying I would turn them in to frogs and the like- they got suspicious quickly, some of them a little frightened- bloody stupid Goblins. A little later they brought Thurann to see me- the young lad, I was in a room down in the lower level-Jalissa was there too. They said they'd kill Thurann if I didn't behave, they held a knife at his throat- bastards- poor lad I didn't have the heart to tell him about his father... I ignored them, got angry again- threatened them. They didn't kill the boy- they took him away. Later they came back with a Goblin Witch- nasty piece of work, and she could do magic. They dragged me back up to the entrance chamber, and then down past the Drakes- stuck me down in that little room you just rescued me from- inside that forcefield- the Goblin Witch did that. You wanna watch out for her, she's powerful- she headed back down below I think."

"I don't know about any of the others, or the treasures- you wanna find that Sertanian, or whatever he's called- he's somewhere on this level I think- he'll tell you what you need to know..."

Back in the Crypt Zerriksa makes herself comfy but not before doing what she can to help Mirtala, it seems Zerriksa is not so bad afterall, alas she doesn't have her herbs and poultices with her- otherwise she would do more to help Mirtala, certainly she will help with her Healing when the time comes to try and break the infection.

In a quiet moment Zerriksa heads over to Viator- thrusts her hand in her pocket, rummages and comes out with something hidden in her fist, she smuggles the hidden item in to Viator's pocket...

"Here, make use of it, I stole it off that Goblin Witch- I may not know magic but I'm not a bad pickpocket..." Zerriksa grins and rubs Viator's shoulder a little, "you're a good lad- take care of yourself, and that Velani- her hearts in the right place but she's a hot head..."

[Sblock= Viator's Gift]
Zerriksa's gift is a small opaque orb of some sort of milky quartz material, even as you hold it in your hand lights and shapes form and swirl within, it's a +1 Magical Orb Implement.
[/sblock]

So where next...

[sblock= Scales of War To Do List]

*IMMEDIATE CONCERN- SEE 8. *

The Big Picture

*1. Rescue the Prisoners-

Prisoners Rescued 3 (or 4 Kartenix?) out of 7 *

Jelissa- down stairs, lower level- Adronsius knows the way (see 5.).

Sertanian- he can identify the treasures (see 2.)

Thurann- on the lower level somewhere, so says Zerriksa. (see 7.)

Kartenix- Dead, so says Zerriksa. (see 7.)

*Mirtala- the cook. Infected with Filth Fever. FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Adronsius- the Dwarven Alchemist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

*Zerriksa- the herbalist, FOUND- Von Jallach Crypt with Gnomes.*

And- 

"old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..." (Deadeye said so, see 6.)

*2. Rescue the Treasures taken from the Hall of Great Valour.*

Number and type not known.
Sertanian (see 1.) knows what is missing- find him.
Derek, the Gnome, thinks Sinruth not happy with his 'treshure'.

*3. The Red Hand & Sinruth?*

What is it all about?
Why are the Goblinoids wearing the insignia?
Who is Sinruth?

At The Moment

*4. Tasks for Derek.*

Rescue Doofus and Stubby the Gnomes.
Kill Lord Frazzle.

*5. Adronsius' story.*

They brought us here blindfolded, this I have told- the large beasts that we were shackled too were herded roughly across the entrance chamber and in to a chamber straight ahead.

Understand a blindfold is no hindrance to the Dwarfs, we see and hear in the dark, and are used to making our way thusly in life.

From there we were, that is the prisoners were sent in to the complex, we headed west out of the entrance chamber- Sinruth lead us on I believe, we followed a corridor that turned north, waited there a while.

Sinruth gave orders, I do not understand their bastard tongue, but I believe Goblins were left there as guards.

From there we headed west again in to another corridor, which again turned north- in to a larger chamber which... was strange, I remember a crackling sound and an odd smell- the smell of the river.

From there west again in to another corridor, which again turned north and then double back upon itself east- again more discussions and some part of our group departed. We headed on, east again- although the corridor turned north again- we climbed stairs in to a... a... a chamber with a sticky floor- again more of our number departed, one of whom was Mirtala, the cook- I heard her scream as she was hauled off.

Then, and I sense there were few of us left, maybe no more than a dozen of us, we headed down some great stair- it went deep, in to I would suggest a second lower level of the complex.

In to another larger chamber, there Jelissa departed, I remember her scent- the priestess smelt of the church and innocence, she must be saved. 

Then finally in the large chamber still, with only the Goblins with me they beat me, again... and again... and again. Sinruth was there, he took part, he was the worst- he seemed angry, determined to take out his anger on my body.

I lost consciousness... but not for long.

I came too, still blindfolded retracing my journey back to the entrance chamber, I could smell the breeze, the fresh air, the grass and the forest- I thought, stupidly, they were going to take me outside- to let me go, or else I would be have the opportunity to run, but no...

They dragged me across the entrance chamber, through metal doors and down, in to a chamber that smelt of the storm...

There..."

Adronsius points at the chamber with the once lit mystical symbols in it.

"And then they beat me again, and manacled me here..."

Adronsius breaths hard.

"I hope this will be of help to you- unless they have moved them then I think that four of the prisoners, including myself, are on this level of the complex- one of whom is Mirtala; and two are on the lower level- one of whom is Jelissa, the priestess."

*6. Deadeye's story.*

"Deadeye know few places- up roundy stairs (spiral staircase) more tombs; from there creepy place with many spiderlings- there big stairs down to Sinruth or passage to 'nother crypt- Prisoner in crypt, further on room with big pictures on wall- roundyways, make gurggly noise, make Deadeye want pee-pee!"

And that's Deadeye's summation of the chambers that are left to explore on this level- save...

"Oh an' Sinruth Drake room, with mushrooms- 'nother prisoner through there- evil skank witch lady..."

And...

Deadeye, reiterates- "mad witch woman prisoner in chamber beyond Sinruth's Drakes, centre-ways through entrance chamber, she threaten turn Sinruth in to frog, he not happy."

And, "old man prisoner in crypt- through spider chamber, in cells there..."

Also, "other prisoners down stairs- lower parts, with undeadies somewhere..."

*7. Zerriksa's story.*

"Kartenix, the Guard Captain, you can stop looking for him- he's dead- he tried to esacpe, we were being taken down to the lower level- from a chamber full of spiders webs, we were half-way down the stairs. Kartenix, with his hands tied, he pushed the Goblins away from him- several of them fell down the stairs, I think one of them broke its neck- then he ran, back up the stairs... He didn't get far, I heard his screams, there's some sort of creatures in the webbed chamber, I don't know where they hide but- I saw one of them, there were two i think though, armed with axes- they walked upright like us but their faces..." Zerriksa shivers, "... all eyes and- horrible. Kartenix's dead, I saw his body- one of them things was wrapping him in webs."

"Anyway, I started making things up then- saying I would turn them in to frogs and the like- they got suspicious quickly, some of them a little frightened- bloody stupid Goblins. A little later they brought Thurann to see me- the young lad, I was in a room down in the lower level-Jalissa was there too. They said they'd kill Thurann if I didn't behave, they held a knife at his throat- bastards- poor lad I didn't have the heart to tell him about his father... I ignored them, got angry again- threatened them. They didn't kill the boy- they took him away. Later they came back with a Goblin Witch- nasty piece of work, and she could do magic. They dragged me back up to the entrance chamber, and then down past the Drakes- stuck me down in that little room you just rescued me from- inside that forcefield- the Goblin Witch did that. You wanna watch out for her, she's powerful- she headed back down below I think."

"I don't know about any of the others, or the treasures- you wanna find that Sertanian, or whatever he's called- he's somewhere on this level I think- he'll tell you what you need to know..."

*8. Areas yet to investigate.*

Derek says most prisoners on this level of the complex & Sinruth and more Goblins below.

Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

In The Future

Lord Frazzle- Gnome bad guy.
Demon- summoned by Lord Frazzle.
Sinruth- Goblin chief.
Goblin Witch- Lower Level.

[/sblock]

It seems that there a few places left for you to investigate on this level, specifically-

Doors west from Goblin rest room.
Doors west from corridor to the north of Goblin rest room.
Spiral staircase up from Deadeye's domain.

Several of the stories in your notes tell you about what to expect in various of the above directions- although you'll have to figure those out for yourself. Consensus is there's at least one more prisoner (alive) on this level of the complex- Sertanian (the guy you need to identify the treasures). There may be another prisoner (alive or dead) on this level, with the spiders perhaps- Kartenix, the Guard Captain.

New Map-

127 THE BIG PICTURE

Some sort of consensus would be lovely...

Updated spreadsheets attached.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 7, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> In a quiet moment Zerriksa heads over to Viator- thrusts her hand in her pocket, rummages and comes out with something hidden in her fist, she smuggles the hidden item in to Viator's pocket...
> 
> "Here, make use of it, I stole it off that Goblin Witch- I may not know magic but I'm not a bad pickpocket..." Zerriksa grins and rubs Viator's shoulder a little, "you're a good lad- take care of yourself, and that Velani- her hearts in the right place but she's a hot head..."




Looking at the woman, Viator smiles warmly, his ice blue eyes melting for a second. 

Thank you, Zerriksa. I promise to put it to good use. And we'll find the others too. 

Turning back to his companions, he returns to the task in hand. 

My suggestion would be to investigate this level fully before moving on, especially if Sertanian is here. What do you think?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> My suggestion would be to investigate this level fully before moving on, especially if Sertanian is here. What do you think?




Velani concurs, likely utilizing the west door in the goblin barracks as a starting point, since we're all already on the south side of the pits.

Standard perception checks for traps, sounds, lock, vorpal weapons before entering.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

*GM:*  I'll wait for one more voice to agree and then we're off... again.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Freggo concurs*

Freggo is humbled by his blundered showing off with the shield.  He stays quiet but will continue to offer help and support as needed.  "Sounds good", he'll offer as the group decides where to go.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I agree, let us finish our search in these parts, before we take our exploration further,”_ Kyalia says.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

The west doors open easily, Kali spied through them earlier- a short corridor beyond that turns soon after to head north, you edge around the corner- another short corridor... Oh my, that's not at all what you expected.

"S'all right", Spizz giggles and runs a little ahead, in to the room proper, he sits before the... device, and giggles.

The chamber is as you've seen in previous chambers, same floor, same walls, same ceiling- only the ceiling is a little higher here, perhaps thirty feet- but that's with good reason.

The north wall of the chamber is home to some great glass, device- like a picture, an image... a vision. A massive circular frame, nearly the full thirty feet high contains the image- which seems to be constantly on the move, or at least...

It's difficult to tell what exactly is going on in the image, the device fogs and clears- as if a wind were blowing at incredible speeds, all the while darker patches fall through the image- top to bottom, obscuring whatever the picture is supposed to show...

A sound accompanies this of course, a crackling sound- like raw power, like lightening- not a dangerous noise, a busy noise...

New Map-

128 The Big Picture

        *GM:*  In non-D&D terms, imagine a vast (25 feet diameter) porthole, complete with brass style surround/frame mounted on the wall. Through the portal a picture- constantly clouding over, constantly obscured. Obscured by grainy particals washing down the image top to bottom, thousands per second. Very hypnotic. Accompanied by the sound of low volume white noise- like a radio between stations.     

Spizz sits on the floor and goggles at the image, mesmerised- he claps his hands, once, twice, three times.

What do you wish to do?

Doors to the east and west, the ones to the east meet up the other side of the first pit, that'll save jumping over it every time...


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Freggo decides not to attack with flaming sword*

"Let's just avoid the magic painting if we can.  The dwarf's account described going west past the crackling noise.". Freggo will lead the way through the room with sword extended, trying to detect any specific energies and ready to meet any dangers.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> "Let's just avoid the magic painting if we can.  The dwarf's account described going west past the crackling noise.". Freggo will lead the way through the room with sword extended, trying to detect any specific energies and ready to meet any dangers.




        *GM:*  Not exactly the wonder and awe I was aiming for... LOL     

Alas Freggo's arcana skills seem to be letting him down at present, while the device is clearly magical, and more than likely powerful, Freggo is having trouble working out what it is, or what purpose it serves.

Spizz- seeing Freggo, sword drawn, decides to leap in to action.

"Don't be 'fraid Freggy- watch!"

Spizz jumps to his feet rushes at the device, leaps up and gives it a good hard whack.

<BAMM!>

The noise reverberates, and just for a second- less than a second the picture clears, or at least you can make it out...

The image is in a desert, the fogging and clouding of the image is seemingly caused by high winds- in the desert. The particles running down the image are great swathes of sand- you're peering through a sandstorm in a desert- peering at...

New Map-

129 Ruin in the desert

A ruined building in the desert...

And then the image distorts- lost to the storm again, and is gone...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 7, 2011)

Sitting by Spizz, Viator spends a short time checking the device. 

Exciting isn't it, Spizz? What do you...?

Springing up as the goblin charges at the device, his eyes widen. 

Watching the image clear, Viator smiles in wonderment. His eyes light up and he stares for as long as he can.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 7, 2011)

Velani

"It's..."









*OOC:*


 History check to see what that place is...

Sorry, couldn't help myself, just got done a few rounds of the Monty Python edition of Fluxx...  

Also - WOW factor very high on that map... especially impressed with the lighting effect from the portal.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Sitting by Spizz, Viator spends a short time checking the device.
> 
> Exciting isn't it, Spizz? What do you...?
> 
> ...




As Viator stares at the device the image seems to clear- as if... but...

Spizz dawdles over to Viator- follows his masters vision- Viator stares intently at the screen... Spizz watches- he watches Viator, he watches the screen- waiting for...

The picture suddenly changes...

Spizz giggles.

It's very different, very different indeed, and yet very familiar.

        *GM:*  I don't have an image for this, so here goes...     

The image seems blurred in the lower half- or at least... there's something wrong with it...

The upper half shows an shimmering expanse of blue, a river- looking across the surface of the water, to a grassy bank. Up the grassy bank is a flat expanse of grass and dirt- a track that leads along the river- beyond this is a building, a large well-presented stucco building, beautifully painted- white, clean and... it's an Inn, and not just any Inn, the multiple gabled roofs give it away- it's the Nentir Inn in Fallcrest.

To the right of the image you can just make out the first span of Five Arch bridge...

You are looking across the Nentir River at the Nentir Inn...

Sudden gasps from your group- Sgt. Thurmina, the female Sgt. you met during the Red Hand attack, she's walking across the image left to right- heading towards Five Arch bridge. 

It's early evening in the image, if you were to guess the time you'd say... about now.

        *GM:*  Viator, by looking at the image, and using your arcana skill you seem to be able to affect it- I wont say control it, but...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "It's..."
> 
> ...




Velani is Fallcrest born and bred- deserts? Deserts? There are no deserts in the Nentir Vale, where it is... Erathis only knows.

That said the second image is much more familiar...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 8, 2011)

A scrying device?  Is that showing us what's going on now?  Ah-shahran looks nervously at the lower half of the picture, then considers whether he's seen such phenomena before.

[sblock=Mechanics]A history check on devices like this.  And a nature check to see if OOC doubts are appropriate to bring up IC

edit: Given that nature check, does Ah-shahran agree that Kartenix is certainly dead, or does he think that at least some spiders/spider-like creatures would web live but weakened prey?  For that matter, does he recognize the description of the web users?[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> A scrying device?  Is that showing us what's going on now?  Ah-shahran looks nervously at the lower half of the picture, then considers whether he's seen such phenomena before.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]A history check on devices like this.  And a nature check to see if OOC doubts are appropriate to bring up IC
> 
> edit: Given that nature check, does Ah-shahran agree that Kartenix is certainly dead, or does he think that at least some spiders/spider-like creatures would web live but weakened prey?  For that matter, does he recognize the description of the web users?[/sblock]




Ah-shahran thinks back, from the description given it seems that Kartenix's attackers were Ettercaps- strange humanoid spider creatures, furthermore the beasts described sound like Fang Guards- real nasty critters. That said Fang Guards are usually guarding something, chances are they wont be alone- there may be other Ettercaps present, or something else. As to the nature of their eating habits- Ah-shahran can only guess, some spiders web their prey before death- after injecting them with poison, others... well, the only way to really find out is to go and check- that said Zerriksa said the Fang Guards were using axes- that doesn't sound good.

Ah-shahran next concentrates his efforts on the lower half of the screen- murky colours blend and swirl together, the bottom few inches of the screen are hard black, what can it mean... unless- that's it.

The top half of the screen is showing above the surface of the water, the bottom half below- right on time to prove the theory a startled school of silver darts come straight towards the screen, only at the last instant to dart away- fish.

It looks to be showing the present time... at least as best you can tell.

The bottom half of the screen is again shrouded in a mixture of brown and black- something is stirring the dirt up in the bottom of the river that's for sure.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 8, 2011)

Spizz, what does Sinruth look like?  Describe him in detail.  And as much of the lair he's set up here as possible.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Spizz, what does Sinruth look like?  Describe him in detail.  And as much of the lair he's set up here as possible.




Spizz looks a little... unsure-

"He's a great big Goblin Lord with horns and..." Spizz looks embarrassed, he mumbles a while.

Viator arches an eyebrow and stares at Spizz.

"Alrigh'. He's a scrawny looking bugger, with a great big nose- and a big 'elmet- that's to make 'im look bigger, he wears bits of wood on the bottom of his boots, an' they're great big boots... He looks... wimpy, dead wimpy. But he's dead brave, and dead violent- I swear down. He's a nasty piece of work... I dunno where he lives tho', I've never been below- 'cept once, an' that was only in to a guard chamber..."

<PLOOOOP>

As one everyone turns to look back at the screen...

A small blob of jelly like dirt has just dropped out of the screen, seemingly, onto the floor- nothing happens for a second.

Then the blob of dirt exudes a jelly-like wavering pseudopod- straight up, the pseudopod seems to be looking around- at you, to the doors to the east, to the doors to the west, then finally back to the screen.

The pseudopod is retracted at great speed- it snaps back in to the blobs body- the creature begins to move off- in a caterpillar type motion- stretching its body ahead and then dragging the rest of it forward to catch up...

Most odd.

"Never done dat before..." Spizz scratches his head.

New Map-

129 The Portal Chamber- The Blob

What's to be done?


----------



## tiornys (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah-shahran looks at the blob, then at Spizz with an uneasy expression.  Spizz, might want to have some of us between you and that thing.  Just in case it's looking for food or otherwise has a bad attitude.

[sblock=Mechanics]Trying to identify the odd blob[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran looks at the blob, then at Spizz with an uneasy expression.  Spizz, might want to have some of us between you and that thing.  Just in case it's looking for food or otherwise has a bad attitude.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Trying to identify the odd blob[/sblock]




The blob is a Grey Ooze, it seems to be making its way with alacrity towards the eastern doors...

        *GM:*  We could go in to combat mode but the blob is heading away from you guys...     

Odd!

What next?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 9, 2011)

Velani

"OK, that mirror gives me the creeps now... who knows what else might pop through... maybe Junior here starts thinking of his daddy or something... best leave it alone or destroy it or shut it down or something..."

"As for blob-o here, it doesn't seem to be hungry for us...so long as it's not headed to Von Jallick's then I'm fine with it sweeping the floors...shall we maybe follow it from a safe distance and see what it wants?"


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 9, 2011)

I would quietly voice my disapproval at destroying such a powerful artifact, Velani. I understand your fear but destruction does not always solve problems. I shall, however, cease my attempts with it until a later date. 

As for the creature, may I suggest we follow it? It seemed...interested...in us.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "OK, that mirror gives me the creeps now... who knows what else might pop through... maybe Junior here starts thinking of his daddy or something... best leave it alone or destroy it or shut it down or something..."
> 
> "As for blob-o here, it doesn't seem to be hungry for us...so long as it's not headed to Von Jallick's then I'm fine with it sweeping the floors...shall we maybe follow it from a safe distance and see what it wants?"






RavenBlackthorne said:


> I would quietly voice my disapproval at destroying such a powerful artifact, Velani. I understand your fear but destruction does not always solve problems. I shall, however, cease my attempts with it until a later date.
> 
> As for the creature, may I suggest we follow it? It seemed...interested...in us.




The Grey Ooze, identified by Ah-shahran, continues to move away- at speed (for an Ooze)- it gets to the doors and begins to flow under them and through the small gaps in their join...

<PLOOOOOP!>

That's when the much larger Ooze splurges through the portal bringing with it a couple of hundred gallons of water, several flapping fish and a frog- which hops off quickly.

The much larger pulsating, exudes a pseudopod- like a periscope, it looks left, spots the smaller Ooze and... it looks ahead, spots you guys- it sighs and deflates a little making a soft farting noise, in the same instant three tentacles shoot out...

A light snack has just turned into a banquet...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze-
Big Ooze-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up- Big Ooze.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

*Big Ooze*

The tentacles wave furiously- seemingly overjoyed with the wide variety of new foodstuffs available (you guys).

A tentacle reaches high and then comes down with full force- on Spizz...

<SPLATTT>

Spizz watches, and at the last minute steps aside- he giggles...

"Is it a game?" The Goblin turns to ask Viator.

Meanwhile, seemingly frustrated, the Big Ooze shakes all three of its tentacles furiously, then flows forward...

You notice the stone work behind the Ooze has been eaten away slightly- certainly the organic material is entirely gone...

Behind the creature the strange magical device continues to show an image of a pleasant evening in Fallcrest- several lights come on in the Nentir Inn- all is well with the rest of the world.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- 
Big Ooze-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Portal+Chamber-+The+Other+_Big_+Blob.jpg.html

Next up Velani and then Kyalia...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is the room we are in now to the left of where we are here?

Because, in that case, Kyalia would like to move down the corridor at the bottom of the current map, which will lead her outside the map, though. She doesn't really want or need to be close to that thing.

If that is not feasible, she will settle with the door on the top left of the current map.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Yikes! What kind of ugly thing is that!?”_

Kyalia carefully removes herself from the vincinity of the blob-thingie and fires a single arrow at it afterwards.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on the Blob
Standard: Evasive Strike (Shift 4 before the attack -> to 'K7' (outside of the map)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Freggo would rather  be wrong*

It's like these new friends of his didn't read any of the old epics!  How did they expect to be heroes if the don't know how it's done traditionally?

First his advice about not befriending strong enemies is ignored, and now this!  It's the old magical-thing-that-you-could-probably-ignore-but-won't-because-of-heroic-hubris trick!  He saw it a mile away!  Oh why didn't they just creep on by it like he suggested?!  Freggo resolves to begin telling his friends some of his favorite tales when they have a spare moment.  He'll start with the dragon-slaying peasant... no no, the wandering ogre of the bridge really should come first...

Well, never mind that for now.  Here's more trouble.  *SIGH*









*OOC:*


Freggo was paranoid with sword extended, ready for the trap to be sprung.  That doesn't grant him a surprise round?


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the room we are in now to the left of where we are here?
> ...




        *GM:*  New Map-

131 The Portal Chamber- YOU ARE HERE

This the new map- YOU ARE HERE in room 4 on the left.

I'll move you back down the corridor- plenty of room to stay safe down there.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Freggo leaps into action (before he looks, naturally) - DM Approved Surprise Round*

Freggo watches the first blob with growing dismay, sure that it means their doom... somehow.  When the second much large being slurps to the floor, he does not hesitate.  His sword lights up, catching the attention of the wavy thingies.  He slips forward and slashes with a shout.  *"Hah!  Lure us in with your pretty pictures will you?  Take that!"*  The slash lands, allowing his magic to take hold so that he may draw the creature forward and slip to the side.  *"I've drawn its ire, it's vulnerable behind!"* 

Freggo spares a moment to wonder if the thing has a behind and whether surrounding it will help... ah well too late now...

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard: Luring Strike - First Shift to E:8, then shift to D:9 on a successful hit, drawing the blob to the same location it ended up moving to (but providing a flank for anyone that moves to D:6 or E:6).
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ahh... I see.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo watches the first blob with growing dismay, sure that it means their doom... somehow.  When the second much large being slurps to the floor, he does not hesitate.  His sword lights up, catching the attention of the wavy thingies.  He slips forward and slashes with a shout.  *"Hah!  Lure us in with your pretty pictures will you?  Take that!"*  The slash lands, allowing his magic to take hold so that he may draw the creature forward and slip to the side.  *"I've drawn its ire, it's vulnerable behind!"*
> 
> Freggo spares a moment to wonder if the thing has a behind and whether surrounding it will help... ah well too late now...
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Note this is Freggo's surprise turn.     

Freggo, sword out, leaps in and manouevers around the massive blob- slicing through the beast as he goes, alas the sword hit barely marks the surface of the strange creature.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- 
Big Ooze- 7 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani, but for now here comes Kyalia...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Yikes! What kind of ugly thing is that!?”_
> 
> Kyalia carefully removes herself from the vincinity of the blob-thingie and fires a single arrow at it afterwards.
> 
> ...




Kyalia scoots out the way- back down the corridor, unleashing an arrow when she completes her move... Kyalia's aim is true-

<BLOOP>

The arrow sinks in to the goo- and seems to disintegrate within...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani*
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze*
11 Ah-shahran*
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- 
Big Ooze- 17 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

132 The Portal Chamber- Blob beat down

Next up- Velani, then Little Ooze, then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Seeing her arrow strike true, Kyalia remembers the powers Ah-shahran can infuse upon her when she is in the vincinity of Gorm, so the elf moves up towards the loyal dog.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: I8 (Sorry, just realized this now, that it makes sense to stand next to Gorm at the end of my action... and since I had the Move still... )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 10, 2011)

Velani

[sblock=yet another bad day]
pardon my now seemingly constant delays on the game...life became...complicated over the past few days an my fun time is at a premium
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


 move to E6
minor defender aura - 6 radiant dmg if shifts or attacks w/o targeting Velani
standard vengeful strike (hit assumes CA...if not, it's a 23)
free Holy Smite - on hit 5 extra radiant dmg and target dazed until end of my next turn


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> [sblock=yet another bad day]
> pardon my now seemingly constant delays on the game...life became...complicated over the past few days an my fun time is at a premium
> ...




Velani takes a combat stance and shuffles forward- her longsword arcs out and slashes the Big Ooze, and goes deep. Part of the creature splits and slips- a trail of yellowish-brown slime.

The creature shudders, the three pseudopods seem to lose all impetus, flopping and flailing impotently...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze*
11 Ah-shahran*
8 Kali*
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- 
Big Ooze- 32 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Little Ooze.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

*Grey Ooze*

The smaller Ooze slurps its way through the eastern doors... and is gone.

Back on the screen two shadowy individuals can be seen sneaking around the back of the Nentir Inn, now moving away from the building in a low crouch- coming towards the river... towards you!

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran*
8 Kali*
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 32 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

133 The Portal Chamber- Blob beat down continues

Note the Big Blob is Dazed- that's automatic Combat Advantage...

Next up Ah-shahran and then Kali.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 10, 2011)

Where is that little one going?  As Ah-shahran stares at the eastern door, he nonchalantly waves a hand at Gorm, who *wuffs* as he fades into Kyalia (allowing her to fire off an arrow), then reappears beside Freggo, looking pleased with himself.  As Ah-shahran moves toward the eastern door, Gorm distracts the ooze long enough for Velani to take another swipe.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia edit: forgot CA from Daze, so that should be 22--not that I think it matters as 20 was likely enough
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at E10, temp HP to Freggo
Move: Ah-shahran to E12, Gorm to F7
Action Point: Spirit Infusion on Velani[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 30/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood *
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Where is that little one going?  As Ah-shahran stares at the eastern door, he nonchalantly waves a hand at Gorm, who *wuffs* as he fades into Kyalia (allowing her to fire off an arrow), then reappears beside Freggo, looking pleased with himself.  As Ah-shahran moves toward the eastern door, Gorm distracts the ooze long enough for Velani to take another swipe.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia edit: forgot CA from Daze, so that should be 22--not that I think it matters as 20 was likely enough
> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at E10, temp HP to Freggo
> ...




A devastating attack, or else series of attacks from Ah-shahran- using his brain to wage the war against the Ooze.

Kyalia's arrow strikes home, Velani's longsword cuts in and the creature, already out of sorts, is hurting bad- one of the pseudopods is chopped away completely- it flops on to the hard stone floor and dissolves in to a puddle of goo...

Behind, on the big screen, the two darkened hunched figures move forward still, to the very edge of the river- they're small figures, smaller than humans certainly, perhaps only three feet tall.

From the right a rowboat approaches- two more, similar looking creatures, skull at the oars.

All of the creatures are swathed in thick cloaks, obscuring their features completely.

The rowboat pulls level, one of the short creatures reaches out of sight and struggles to grab an object and haul it to a waiting colleague on the bank...

A frog leaps out of the water, and plops in again.

The entire operation freezes- all four creatures stop what they are doing and turn to stare, their pale faces just visible in the moonlight...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Big Ooze
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali*
7 Viator*
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 41 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

134 The Portal Chamber- Blob beat down continues apace

Next up- Kali and then Viator.


----------



## hairychin (Aug 10, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali steps into the combat with the blobby creature, slicing at it with his axes, and then dancing away again.









*OOC:*


Take on Aspect of Cunning Fox, Move to F8, Melee basic on Blob, Dual attack if first hits, shift out to G6


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali steps into the combat with the blobby creature, slicing at it with his axes, and then dancing away again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keep you eyes peeled- lots of things happen.

Kali steps up to plate and slices hard and... that's not what he wanted to happen...

The Ooze shudders and flails its pseudopod, and then- down the line where Kali's blade hit, the rent gets larger and finally...

<RRRIIPPP>

Tears itself in to two separate Blobs, each a smaller version of the first- complete with flailing pseudopods. The second Blob however is all action, with no negative effects.

This however does not phase Kali- who slashes with his hand axe and digs another great gouge in the first Blob, which seems to be leaking profusely- it's not long for this world.

Kali, job done, slips back in to the second row, away from the Blobs.

Meanwhile on the screen behind you the small creatures are back about their business- they seem to be transferring small barrels out of the boat to the waiting creatures on the river bank...

One barrel, two barrels, three...

Suddenly one of the small creatures slips, throws the barrel he is carrying up in the air as he falls- the second creature on the riverbank fumbles the barrel, it drops towards the two in the boat.

The first of whom grabs for the barrel, catches it- for a second, and then spills it again- the last of the small creatures looks up- the barrel is heading right for its face...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1
20 Split Ooze #2
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator*
2 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 11 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

135 The Portal Chamber- One Blob two Blob

Next up Viator and then Freggo...

You're destroying this guy.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Freggo has concerns*

Freggo continues to glance nervously both toward the closed door behind him and to the strange goings-ons on the magic wall.  *"Friends... I fear for the safety of those we have hidden away.  Might we insure that the departed slime is not dissolving them as we speak?  It seems to have no trouble with doors."*

Wishing to end the strange monster quickly, Freggo summons forth the green flame of his sword, and lets loose a strike up on the nearest of the the halves, connecting solidly.  The sword lights up, and the flames singe the other half as well.  Hoping that is the end of one or both of them, Freggo turns and heads out of the room, following his own advice.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard: Greenflame blade vs. Jelly 2, hitting for 8 damage and also dealing 3 damage to Jelly 1
Move and minor: Move to C:13 plus 2 steps, opening the door (if an OA is prompted, Freggo gains +2 to defenses)
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Passive Perception = 17.  My actions will depend on what I see


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Passive Perception = 17.  My actions will depend on what I see




        *GM:*  Remember your turn is before Freggo's so until we're done with Viator then Freggo's attack has not taken place- sorry if you knew this already, just making it clear.

I take it your looking at the screen with your Perception.     

The barrel thumps hard in to the small creature- straight in its face... sending it tumbling back- windmilling its arms furiously... too little, too late-

<SPLOOOSH>

The creature is in the river... panic washes over the riverbank and its inhabitants- one of the small creatures dives to the rescue, misses its step- treading perhaps on its cloak, and faceplants the rowboat.

<THUNK>

The two smaller creatures left standing turn statue for a second- then both begin to strip off their cumbersome and voluminous cloaks...

Viator strains in to see- remember the river Nentir is nearly fifty feet wide, and you're watching from the near bank activity going on on the far bank... and its evening- dusk. And yet... the four creatures look to be Halflings.

The small barrel that now needs to be rescued, it's floating out in to mid-stream, has a triple XXX on it- Moonshine.

What's next?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 10, 2011)

Viator watches the separation of the ooze, at the same time as the halflings struggle in the background, and steps into action.

Sending out his power to disrupt the jelly, he reaches into his well to shape the static around his team mate.  Unfortunately he is too distracted by the scene in the background and loses focus.

Looking at the distressed bodies in the water, Viator redirects the flow towards the portal, hoping his power will travel through.  He pushes out with his right hand, reflecting a shove of power to get the drowning halfling closer to shore.  At the same time his left makes a scooping action, hoping the extension of his power will push the barrel closer to the small ones.

Finally, he concentrates on the portal, thinking of the training ground he spent most of his young life in.  The thought of the jelly heading back to Fallcrest is too much to bear.

A trickle of blood runs from his nose.

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dimensional Scramble at D7 (Aug 1 to target only enemies): MoJ#1 - Miss; MoJ#2 - Miss
Minor = Far Hand on barrel if possible
Free = Forceful Shove on drowning halfling - push closer to shore
Move = Arcana Skill Check to change the view in the portal[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 1/2
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+4 vs Fort, 1d6+4 dmg)
Force Punch (+4 vs Fort, 1d8+4 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+4 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +4 vs Ref, 2d6+4 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]







*OOC:*


I will spend another Power Point if necessary to get my powers to help the halflings


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The two smaller creatures left standing turn statue for a second- then both begin to strip off their cumbersome and voluminous cloaks...
> 
> The small barrel that now needs to be rescued, it's floating out in to mid-stream, has a triple XXX on it - _________




"EXPLOSIVES! They're going to blow up the bridge! Hurry, there's no time to lose!"

"Yeah, Viator! Blast 'em!"










*OOC:*


 yeah, passive insight 9 oughta do it....


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator watches the separation of the ooze, at the same time as the halflings struggle in the background, and steps into action.
> 
> Sending out his power to disrupt the jelly, he reaches into his well to shape the static around his team mate.  Unfortunately he is too distracted by the scene in the background and loses focus.
> 
> ...





Lots of nothings happen at once...

A hazy furze appears momentarily around the two Blobs- and then nothing happens.

On the screen the Halflings continue to struggle in the water- Viator reaches out with his Far Hand, and finds himself unable to penetrate the screen, at least nothing happens of note.

Viator attempts his Forceful Shove, and again, nothing happens.

His nose bleed picks up pace, Viator raises his hand to staunch the flow.

He concentrates...

And the screen goes dead... blackness- inky blackness... which slowly swims in to focus.

The walls, floor, and ceiling of the chamber you can see are made of some jet black stone, a stone door, also black, lies to the west, while a stone arch is on the north wall- the arch leads nowhere, the floor has partially collapsed in the southwest- rubble is scattered about. Along the walls, globes of gray glass give off a dim light.

Though the chamber looks to be deserted, overturned stools and a burning brazier show that it has been recently occupied.

But that's not it...

In the centre of the chamber is a now furiously glowing doorway- the doorway is filled with a greyish flame, the doorway floats a good six inches off the jet black floor.

Something flits by the screen, just for a moment- or at least the sense of movement, you see nothing- except perhaps a general haziness.

A hand- shimmering and hazy, you can see through to the bones beneath the flesh, lurches in to view- almost filling the screen...

The entire screen swirls for a second and then clears again- to reveal the picture as previous.

Standing in the chamber, the same chamber as you, is a shimmering creature- a hazy white translucent outline of a humanoid, it's skeleton clearly visible.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1
20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator*
2 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 11 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- 

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1-

Split Ooze #2- 

Ghostly Visitor- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

136 The Portal Chamber- Ghostly visitor

To follow Freggo, then the bad guys- who are stacking up...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo continues to glance nervously both toward the closed door behind him and to the strange goings-ons on the magic wall.  *"Friends... I fear for the safety of those we have hidden away.  Might we insure that the departed slime is not dissolving them as we speak?  It seems to have no trouble with doors."*
> 
> Wishing to end the strange monster quickly, Freggo summons forth the green flame of his sword, and lets loose a strike up on the nearest of the the halves, connecting solidly.  The sword lights up, and the flames singe the other half as well.  Hoping that is the end of one or both of them, Freggo turns and heads out of the room, following his own advice.
> 
> ...




Freggo slices in to the closest Ooze, which crisps and curls a little- fire fans out and singes the second Ooze. Job done- Freggo heads off...

The closest Ooze flails at the departing hero- but he's too quick...

Freggo flings the door open- the corridor beyond, empty- the Small Ooze has departed.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1*
20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 14 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1-

Split Ooze #2- 

Ghostly Visitor- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the bad guys wail on you...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ooze #1*

Only just alive the creature mindlessly flails at Velani with a pseudopod- to no effect. The creature goes for its secret weapon, it repeats the action- another pseudopod flails at Velani...

Once again with no effect... the creature is burnt, broken and bloodied...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1
20 Split Ooze #2*
18 Ghostly Creature
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 14 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- 

Ghostly Visitor- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Oooze #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ooze #2*

The second Ooze flattens itself to a dark yellow puddle, shimmering in the light of the screen it flows forward- without prompting attacks...

The creature draws itself back together, into a more a solid- if not jelly-like form- and then flails a pseudopod at the hero that blocks its path, Freggo. 

The beast smashes in to Freggo, causing him to slump and almost fall- worse still it seems the creatures pseudopod exudes acid- the volatile liquid begins to burn in to Freggo's skin- he screams in fury...


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1
20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature*
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/30 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 14 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Ghostly Visitor.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ghostly Visitor*

The creature shimmers and drifts forward a little, it lifts its arms high and wide- a sudden burst of greyish mist spreads from the creatures body- engulfing all close by... 

The moment before the burst Velani senses a stiffening of her limbs, a slowing of her mind- the creature seems to exude some numbing power- leaving her defences lowered while close to the terror.

Velani is left scrabbling at her head and is flung backwards hard in to wall, the Ooze explodes in a southerly direction leaving a green goo slicked across the stone floor. 

At this point a second Ghostly Visitor appears on the screen, the screen swirls and it is sucked through... the creature doesn't hesitate, it floats in to action.


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #1
20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature #1
18 Ghostly Creature #2*
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/25 Surges 8/7
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/11 Surges 1/0.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 14 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Marked (Velani). Dazed (Velani Turn #2).
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghostly Creature #1- 
Ghostly Creature #2- 

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD & Gorm- Hit 13 damage- DEAD- 5 damage Ah-shahran.

Ghostly Visitor #2- 

[/sblock]

New map to follow.

Next up, another Ghostly Visitor.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ghostly Visitor #2*

The second creature continues its silent move, drifting towards the largest concentration of people, it hovers a little and then, as per its comrade, sends out a burst of greyish mist, again the numbing effect is felt by those adjacent to it.

        *GM:*  -2 on all defences for those adjacent to the Ghostly Visitors.     

The mist washes over the Ooze and Freggo, leaving the pair unharmed... Ah-shahran meanwhile is flung back, his movement arrested by a firm hand from Freggo. Velani is left staggering backwards clutching at his skull- alas for Spizz the effect is more permanent.

The young Goblin staggers in to the centre of the chamber, seemingly experiencing a moment of clarity.

"I get it... we just need to be nice to each other!" 

Spizz grins and spreads his arms out wide, nearly as wide on the smile upon his face.

<BOOF>

Then his head explodes like a ripe watermelon...

On the screen behind you several small cloaked creatures step out of the floating portal, one- two- three- four of them, they are toting a long length of chain which stretches back in to the shimmering portal.

The creatures are not Halflings, one of them clutches a wickedly curved black dagger in its hand- you can see their faces, twisted Gnomes or Goblins spring to mind- they're horrible with long hooked noses and massively protruding googly eyes- hunched and mishapen, wizened...

Three of the creatures lurch and pull at the chain, the fourth looks about- certainly not aware of you watching them at work.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature #1
18 Ghostly Creature #2
17 Velani*
17 Kyalia
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/14 Surges 8/7- Bloodied.
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghostly Creature #1- 
Ghostly Creature #2- 

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD & Gorm- Hit 13 damage- DEAD- 5 damage Ah-shahran.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...he+Portal+Chamber-+Hell+breaks+loose.jpg.html

Next up Velani, then Kyalia...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 11, 2011)

Velani

"What in the hells?!? Viator, I thought you were turning it off?!"

Moving toward her charges, Velani skirts around the first apparition, then charges head-on into the second. "What do your stories tell you now, Freggo?" she laughes as she draws on inner strength to swing yet again at the thing.

"Dol Arrah's light shall fell all evil where they stand! Or, er, um...float, as it were. Even."









*OOC:*


 Move: F4, F5, F6
Minor(?): Religion check - what are the floaty things making HER head hurt so much?
Standard: charge to F10, MBA (whoops! disregard the d20 rolled on the bonus dmg! LOL)
AP: Vengeful Strike

If charge MBA missed, will use Heroic Effort (+4 hit)...hoping the Veng Strike was already enough)

Also, if anyone in a close burst 3 of Velani (in F10) is hit by an attack from the ghosty things that brings them to 1/4 hp or less, she'll kick in Righteous Shield.

Lastly a reminder - her Vengeful Strike dmg and her Aura dmg are both radiant, assuming these are some sort of undead and hopefully vulnerable...


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I hate to force a redo, but I did say Freggo was going 2 more steps past the door.  The precedent for opening doors mid-move was set by a previous villain as I recall. 

Btw, those ghosts are awesome and so is this battle.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia takes a few steps back down the corridor, while taking aim on the first apparition. Once more, the elf fires a pair of arrows against her target.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: K8
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Ghost #1
Standard: Twin Shot on Ghost #1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I hate to force a redo, but I did say Freggo was going 2 more steps past the door.  The precedent for opening doors mid-move was set by a previous villain as I recall.
> ...





        *GM:*  Got it but I didn't get it- if you had put-

"Move 2 more steps (or better still squares) beyond the door" I would have understood it, you actually put-

Move to C:13 plus 2 steps, opening the door 

Which in the order of the sentence moves you to the door, then- not sure, then opens the door...

I know now what you want to do but only because you've just made it clear...

So okay re-do forced and done, but if the confusion is word related in future, as above, then from here on in my interpretation stays- unless I'm just being plain dumb- which is the likeliest cause. 

Alas however it makes no differance the Ooze uses Flowing Form to Shift to C12- then Charges you, resulting in Crit etc. as per previous. So you're as you were but now on your own outside the chamber with the damaged Ooze.

Sorry for not getting it.     

New Map- 

138 The Portal Chamber- Hell retouched

Keep Calm & Carry On...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "What in the hells?!? Viator, I thought you were turning it off?!"
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  NB Vengeful Strike- remember +5 on damage with your new sword...     

Hmmm... Velani ponders, but to no conclusion- certainly the creatures are undead, but the variety, and... she's just not sure.

Regardless Velani barrels across the chamber in to one of the spectral visitors- alas her screaming, hollering, banshee charge is met by a placid look and not an iota's register of anything other than the mundane- the spirit is clearly not impressed. Actually neither is Velani, her longsword passes through the creature with little affect, she's certain she caused it some harm... but very little.

Velani instantly redoubles her efforts, her next attack makes use of her radiant power- again she connects, although with no great effect initially- and then the radiance hits- the creature sags a little, although its eyes burn brighter- it has a new target... Velani.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature #1
18 Ghostly Creature #2
17 Velani
17 Kyalia*
17 Grey Ooze
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghostly Creature #1- 
Ghostly Creature #2- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- 

Grey Ooze- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Kyalia, and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia takes a few steps back down the corridor, while taking aim on the first apparition. Once more, the elf fires a pair of arrows against her target.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: K8
> ...




Kyalia shuffles a little further away, light on her toes, and then marks her quarry... two arrows fly, and hit- both leave smoking holes in the ghostly creature's chest area. The holes are no bigger then gold coins, the creature looks south at the Elf but doesn't seem that concerned.

 On the screen the strange creatures continue to heave at the chain... 

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

20 Split Ooze #2
18 Ghostly Creature #1
18 Ghostly Creature #2
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
11 Ah-shahran*
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/17 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 8 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ghostly Creature #1- 6 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

139 The Portal Chamber- Velani and Kyalia get in to them

Next up Ah-shahran and then Kali...


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Got it but I didn't get it- if you had put-
> 
> "Move 2 more steps (or better still squares) beyond the door" I would have understood it, you actually put-
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Good point, I'll try to use clearer language.  And I agree that being in the hall is inconvenient, was just trying to be fair.  I do question if the ooze still would have attacked Freggo and that the second ghost would have targetted the second group in the same way... but changing either would actually be a bad thing for us so nm!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Good point, I'll try to use clearer language.  And I agree that being in the hall is inconvenient, was just trying to be fair.  I do question if the ooze still would have attacked Freggo and that the second ghost would have targetted the second group in the same way... but changing either would actually be a bad thing for us so nm!




        *GM:*  I however am certain that Freggo is in the way of where the ooze wants to get- it was always going down the corridor and you were in the way- sorry...     

        *GM:*  As to the second attack with the Ghostly Creature, partially the path of least resistance but also the fact that I still managed to attack and damage Ah-shahran, Viator and kill Spizz- so that's a win for me still... happy to still do that.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

One creature gone rogue, strange shifts in that picture, and ghostly undead?  And who knows what manner of strangeness is going on in that scene!  While Ah-shahran considers the identities of the new creatures, Gorm once again comes to Freggo's aid, doing what he can to mitigate the acid before helping Freggo try to destroy its source.  Then, as Ah-shahran sees Velani draw the attention of the undead, he sends Gorm to her side.  Kali!  Help bring this one down.  Ah-shahran indicates the sagging undead near Velani.  Gorm will aid you!

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at B15, temp HP to Freggo
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F11, temp HP to Velani
Action Point: Ready an action to Spirit Infusion Kali when he moves to E10

Of course, I'm relying on Kali to actually move to E10 so I don't waste the action point 
Assuming he does--hairychin, go ahead and roll the extra attack.  It goes off before your standard action, gives you +2 hit and +4 damage, and if it hits you can add Power Strike and/or Dual Weapon Attack.  Just remember that you don't get a second instance of DWA if your normal attack also hits.

I wish I had more actions.  I could shift to C13 to give Freggo a flank for trying to finish off the Ooze--or to E12 to give Kali a flank--or both would be awesome!  But I decided on temp HP over flanking bonuses, which I may regret as soon as I make my attack roll....[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 19/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 [x][x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> One creature gone rogue, strange shifts in that picture, and ghostly undead?  And who knows what manner of strangeness is going on in that scene!  While Ah-shahran considers the identities of the new creatures, Gorm once again comes to Freggo's aid, doing what he can to mitigate the acid before helping Freggo try to destroy its source.  Then, as Ah-shahran sees Velani draw the attention of the undead, he sends Gorm to her side.  Kali!  Help bring this one down.  Ah-shahran indicates the sagging undead near Velani.  Gorm will aid you!
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at B15, temp HP to Freggo
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
> ...




Gorm appears momentarily- filling Freggo with valour- the young hero swings mightily and...

<HOOOOF>

Chops clean through the upper reaches of the Ooze before him, which sags instantly- deflates and spills out it's yellowish gooey contents.

Gorm reappears, again comforting Velani, and awaiting Kali's approach...

 Meanwhile Ah-shahran scans all before him- on the screen the creatures are unknown- certainly not present in nature, something else... nor are they threats from the dungeon or the underdark- no, something else. Something not of this world...

The creatures continue to lurch and pull, suddenly the chain goes lank and the three heaving have to scurry and shuffle to prevent from falling- a naked hairy humanoid staggers through the grey-flamed doorway- follwed by another, and another- Dwarves, in chains... 

Ah-shahran concentrates his efforts next on the creatures before them- Undead, Specters- insubstantial creatures (Half damage), each surrounded by a numbing aura (1 square -2 to all Defences). He remembers them as lurking threats able to drift in to mist (Invisibilty), thier touch delivering terrible Necrotised damage, but worse still the power each has already used- Spectral Barrage- which sends all close by (Close Burst 2) spinning away their senses attacked (Psychic damage). Lastly Specters are resistant to poison and disease like all Undead, and like most undead also resistant to necrotic wounds- the creature fears radiant blows- which cause its wounds to spoil and split further.

New Map-

140 The Portal Chamber- Ah-shahran in action

Next up- Kali (see Ah-shahran's turn) and then Viator.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  I however am certain that Freggo is in the way of where the ooze wants to get- it was always going down the corridor and you were in the way- sorry...
> 
> *GM:*  As to the second attack with the Ghostly Creature, partially the path of least resistance but also the fact that I still managed to attack and damage Ah-shahran, Viator and kill Spizz- so that's a win for me still... happy to still do that.












*OOC:*


Meanie!  :'( 
(You're correct of course, well played.)


----------



## hairychin (Aug 11, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali takes Ah-Sharan's advice and moves in to help kill off the strange creature.









*OOC:*


Move to D11, which should be possible without OAs, Melee basic bs creature with dual att if hits, then shift to d12


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 11, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The young Goblin staggers in to the centre of the chamber, seemingly experiencing a moment of clarity.
> 
> "I get it... we just need to be nice to each other!"
> 
> ...




A sound arises from Viator's body.  A keen, a snarl, a cry.  His small, frail body shakes with rage as he runs to catch the body of the redeemed goblin.  Laying him down gently, Viator's head snaps up.

His ice blue eyes flash, and his hands raise up...









*OOC:*


If that doesn't kill him, I'll spend an AP to repeat the attack







[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to G10
Minor = Catch and lay Spizz down
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at D10: Ghostly Creature #2 - HIT for 6dmg (no teleport)
AP if needed = Repeat attack: Ghostly Creature #2 - if HIT 8dmg (no teleport)[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 15/26
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 1/2
AP: (1 or 0)
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+5 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg)
Force Punch (+5 vs Fort, 1d8+5 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+5 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +5 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 11, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali takes Ah-Sharan's advice and moves in to help kill off the strange creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


I don't think you read my mechanics section--I had a readied action triggered on your moving to E10, from where you'd make a granted attack at +2/+4, and then could shift to D12 before making your attack.  Gorm can't flank, so you get no benefit attacking from D11.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


EDIT: tiornys posted first.

I'll just add that Kali has a dual attack coming too.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I don't think you read my mechanics section--I had a readied action triggered on your moving to E10, from where you'd make a granted attack at +2/+4, and then could shift to D12 before making your attack.  Gorm can't flank, so you get no benefit attacking from D11.






Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> EDIT: tiornys posted first.
> ...




        *GM:*  Can someone take over for Kali- he's posting using his I-phone (not at home) and having real problems- like he got half way through it and... he can't get it to work anymore- his phone that is.

He phoned me land-line to tell me...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 12, 2011)

Kali takes Ah-shahran's advice, and advances on Spizz's murderer.  As he closes with the specter, Gorm puffs into mist that swirls around Kali's axe as he cuts at the ethereal threads holding the ghostly form.  Under a flurry of axe blades, the unnatural creature keens as it loses cohesion.  Kali spares it no further attention, moving immediately to engage the other specter, but in his haste he swings wildly as he passes around it.

[sblock=New mechanical summary]Using Kali's rolls from his post above to stand in for his Spirit Infusion attack, he hits AC 19 for 23 damage (my earlier total of 25 was a math mistake).  That's 11 damage after insubstantial.  At this point there are two paths:

[sblock=Specter 2 lives]If you'll let my revisionist tactics stand:
Free action: Aspect of the Cunning Fox, shift to D12, flanking Specter 2
Free action: Dual Weapon Attack, hitting AC 19 for 6 post-insubstantial damage.

That's 17 damage this turn, against a target who was bloodied after taking 17 damage.  Therefore, Specter 2 is dead.

Standard: Charge Specter 1, attack from E8.  13 vs. AC (12 rolled + 1 for charging), I assume misses.
Free Action: Aspect of the Cunning Fox, shift to D6.

Turn ends.  Specter 2 dead, Specter 1 attacked, Kali's final position at D6[/sblock]

[sblock=Specter 2 is dead]Free Action: Aspect of the Cunning Fox, shift to D8
Standard Action: Melee Basic Attack, 12 vs. AC on Specter 1, missing.
(I also rolled this attack in case the previous attack hit:  Free Action: Dual Weapon Attack, 12 vs. AC on Specter 1, also missing)
Free Action: Aspect of the Cunning Fox, Shift to D6

End result: Specter 1 dead, Specter 2 attacked and missed, Kali to D6.[/sblock]

Sorry for the confusion!  Also, ignore the second DWA rolls below--in no case are they needed (unless these things have shockingly low AC).[/sblock]

[sblock=Previous Post]Keeping in case we need it.








*OOC:*


I'll use the die rolls from above to be Kali's granted melee basic from Spirit Infusion, adding Power Strike.  Attack roll is correct, damage should be increased by 4.  Since Velani hit with a 19 earlier, I assume this also hits.  So that's 25 damage, halved to 12.  It was bloodied at 17, so decent chance it's dead.  If not, Dual Weapon Attack!

If that hits, the specter is dead.  If a miss (and it lived through the earlier damage), shift to D12 with Aspect of the Cunning Fox, then attack it again.  If it died (before or after DWA), shift to D8 and attack the other specter.  Lots of conditionals here.

[MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION]: when you have a functional connection, PM me an in-character description of the turn and I'll edit it in and sblock this massive OOC entry.







[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to E10
No action (Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction): Spirit Infusion granted MBA
No action: Power Strike added to hit
(possible) Free Action: Dual Weapon Attack
Free Action: Shift to D12 or D8, depending on status
Standard: MBA on a specter, maybe with flank
(possible) Free Action: Shift to E7 if attacking Specter 1
(possible) Free Action: Dual Weapon Attack if it wasn't needed earlier AND MBA hits
(possible) Free Action: If attacking Specter 2 AND it dies, shift to F11.  If attacking Specter 1, shift to D5

Possible end results: Specters both alive, Kali flanking at D12, OR Specter 1 dead and Kali at F11, OR Specter 1 dead and Specter 2 attacked and Kali at D5[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll use the die rolls from above to be Kali's granted melee basic from Spirit Infusion, adding Power Strike.  Attack roll is correct, damage should be increased by 4.  Since Velani hit with a 19 earlier, I assume this also hits.  So that's 25 damage, halved to 12.  It was bloodied at 17, so decent chance it's dead.  If not, Dual Weapon Attack!
> ...




        *GM:*  I have no idea what this means- where did Power Strike come in to it... how do you get to 25 damage... sorry I get as far as move to E10 and then a basic attack- I get the 4 extra damage from this being the roll for your Spirit Infusion, and then- it all unravels. I really have no idea how you get to 25 damage from there... actually now I look it at I'm not even sure why Kali does +7 damage on his last DW damage roll... when you wrote Power Strike did you mean Dual Weapon?

Completely lost.

Sorry, please type it out so I can understand- action by action...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali takes Ah-Sharan's advice and moves in to help kill off the strange creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> Kali takes Ah-shahran's advice, and advances on Spizz's murderer.  As he closes with the specter, Gorm puffs into mist that swirls around Kali's axe as he cuts at the ethereal threads holding the ghostly form.  Under a flurry of axe blades, the unnatural creature keens as it loses cohesion.  Kali spares it no further attention, moving immediately to engage the other specter, but in his haste he swings wildly as he passes around it.
> 
> [sblock=New mechanical summary]Using Kali's rolls from his post above to stand in for his Spirit Infusion attack, he hits AC 19 for 23 damage (my earlier total of 25 was a math mistake).  That's 11 damage after insubstantial.  At this point there are two paths:
> 
> ...




Kali crouches low and scurries in- a whirlwind of attacks on the Specter already sliced and diced- his spinning attacks leave the creature a shadowy wisp that slowly fades to nothing...

Still not done the big man strides off at pace and cuts at the second Specter, alas his aim is off, and still he dances around the creature to block one possible point of retreat.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator*
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/17 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 6 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> A sound arises from Viator's body.  A keen, a snarl, a cry.  His small, frail body shakes with rage as he runs to catch the body of the redeemed goblin.  Laying him down gently, Viator's head snaps up.
> 
> His ice blue eyes flash, and his hands raise up...
> 
> ...




Viator rushes over and catches the falling Spizz... lies him down to rest (sans head, of course).

Then stands and unleashes two bursts of psionic power in quick succesion- causing the remaing Specter to scramble and fade for a second...

 On the screen behind Dwarves, naked as the day they were born- in shackles and chains continue to tumble through the portal, the meandering line are being dragged through the door in the chamber- off screen. The Dwarves are beaten, broken and bloodied- a rag tag bunch, but all sturdy specimens- fighting men, warriors from their size and demeanour. 


[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
11 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 13 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- Move G10- catch Spizz. Dimensional Scramble at D8 Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial 3 damage. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 8 damage Insubstantial 4 damage.

Freggo- 5 Ongoing Acid damage. 

Turn #3

Specter #1- 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

141 The Portal Chamber- Kali the slayer, Viator gets angry

Freggo is up, and starts his Turn by taking 5 points of ongoing acid damage- need to save at the end of your turn.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Freggo has sensitive skin and a sensitive heart*

Ow ow ow ow!!  Freggo sees his skin reddening dangerously under the slime that the gooey beast spat at him.  He wipes it off as quickly as he can whilst hurrying back into the room.

Then he stops when he sees... oh no...  He stares for a moment at the poignant scene of Viator cradling Spizz's corpse.  It just seems so wrong.  Spizz had only just begun his path to redemption... it makes no sense...

Shaking off his confused reverie, Freggo leaps forward to join his friends' righteous rage at the murderous ghosts.  *"Spirit!  I had thought to reason with you, but in an instant you have proven yourself a hateful thing deserving of no mercy!  Mark my blade, for it comes for you!"*

Freggo's blade glows as he stops close and swings, his glowing blade dancing to within a hair's breath of the enemy.  Gritting his teeth in determination, Freggo uses his old guard training to catch a trailing arm and score a blow.  The magic of the blade takes hold, and Freggo draws the creature back.  He hopes that this will both create room for another to attack from behind and spread everyone out to mitigate any more disastrous ghost mist attacks.

As Freggo contemplates ending this new hated enemy he feels further burning and realizes he's forgotten to finish wiping off the acid.  And now he was breaking out everywhere... dang it.
[sblock=Mechanics]
Move Action: Move to D:9
Minor Action: Aegis of Ensnarement vs. Ghostly Creature #1
Standard Action: Luring Strike, shifting to D:8 to flank.  Not sure if 18 hits; I know 19 does, so Freggo will use Brawling Warror to hit if needed.  3 damage (half of 7) and Freggo shifts to C:9, drawing the spirit to D:8.
End of turn: Saving throw vs. acid damage FAILS
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Ow ow ow ow!!  Freggo sees his skin reddening dangerously under the slime that the gooey beast spat at him.  He wipes it off as quickly as he can whilst hurrying back into the room.
> 
> Then he stops when he sees... oh no...  He stares for a moment at the poignant scene of Viator cradling Spizz's corpse.  It just seems so wrong.  Spizz had only just begun his path to redemption... it makes no sense...
> 
> ...




Freggo lures the spirit out- slices, actually no more than a thin cut, but enough to leave the spirit less than please- a myriad wounds cause the figure to shimmer and almost fade...

The young hero continues his fighting dance, spinning the Specter around and away from Kali...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1*
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
9 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 16 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- Move G10- catch Spizz. Dimensional Scramble at D8 Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial 3 damage. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 8 damage Insubstantial 4 damage.

Freggo- 5 Ongoing Acid damage. Move D9. Luring Strike Shift D8 Specter #1- Hit 7 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage- Bloodied- Shift CP- Specter to D8. Save vs Ongoing Acid- Fail.

Turn #3

Specter #1- 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up the lone Spectre.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 12, 2011)

*Spectre*

The creature shimmers and pulses, trying to refresh its powers... alas fails to do so, it instead reaches out with its ghostly arm and plunges it in to Freggo's chest- searching for the young hero's heart-again Freggo is on his toes and out of trouble.

The creature floats a little backwards- reaches out and paws at the screen- clearly attempting to find a way bacth through.

 On the screen one of the Dwarves it seems is less than happy with its situation, in a moment of madness the wild humanoid leaps out of the line, others stagger and fall- in moments the Dwarf has one of the small dark creatures grabbed up- the chain between his hands being used as a garrotte- throttling the life out of the enemy...

The other three darkly cloaked figures lurch and scurry in to action- vicious daggers are drawn, they're heading to put the rebellion down... 

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1
17 Velani*
17 Kyalia
9 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 16 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- Move G10- catch Spizz. Dimensional Scramble at D8 Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial 3 damage. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 8 damage Insubstantial 4 damage.

Freggo- 5 Ongoing Acid damage. Move D9. Luring Strike Shift D8 Specter #1- Hit 7 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage- Bloodied- Shift CP- Specter to D8. Save vs Ongoing Acid- Fail.

Turn #3

Specter #1- Recharge Spectral Barrage- Fail. Spectral Touch Freggo- Miss. Shift C7.

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...reggo+in+action_+the+Spectre+attacks.jpg.html

Next up Velani and then Kyalia...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Seeing her allies making short work of the opposition, Kyalia nods with approval and fires another two arrows into the fray.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Freggo thoughts elves were accurate...r...*









*OOC:*


[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] I don't believe Kyalia has used Elven Accuracy this battle...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, why not.

Well, that's definitely an improvement.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 12, 2011)

Velani

"Oh no you don't - no running away for you after you come in here and make a mess of things."









*OOC:*


 Move: to D7
Standard: Vengeful Strike...no bonus dmg, no bloody allies

Posting it now in case I forget later to recover Velani's widow's blade from Spizz when the moment presents itself.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Oh no you don't - no running away for you after you come in here and make a mess of things."
> 
> ...




Velani is straight over to the final Spectre, swinging heartily and inflicting yet another wound, alas no more than a scratch...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1
17 Velani
17 Kyalia*
9 Ah-shahran
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 19 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- Move G10- catch Spizz. Dimensional Scramble at D8 Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial 3 damage. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 8 damage Insubstantial 4 damage.

Freggo- 5 Ongoing Acid damage. Move D9. Luring Strike Shift D8 Specter #1- Hit 7 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage- Bloodied- Shift CP- Specter to D8. Save vs Ongoing Acid- Fail.

Turn #3

Specter #1- Recharge Spectral Barrage- Fail. Spectral Touch Freggo- Miss. Shift C7.

Velani- Move D7. Vengeful Strike Specter #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage.

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New map to follow.

Next Kyalia, then Ah-shahran and Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Seeing her allies making short work of the opposition, Kyalia nods with approval and fires another two arrows into the fray.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Shot[/SBLOCK]




The first arrow flies wide and thunks harmlessly against the screen showing the strugglin Dwarf, the second looks to be heading wide but at the last moment curves to punch another hole in the last Spectre- a large hole at that, the creature shimmers- almost fades.

 On the screen the lone Dwarf is fighting for his life- one of the short black clad creatures in his grasp- using the creature to defend himself from the three others trying to stab at him. The other Dwarves are sharing glances, trying to find the courage- one darts out and tries to trip an attacker, and is stabbed in the thigh... 

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #11 Slime

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

18 Ghostly Creature #1
17 Velani
17 Kyalia
9 Ah-shahran*
8 Kali
7 Viator
2 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/19 Surges 8/7.
Freggo 27/16 Surges 9/4. 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/19 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/15 Surges 8/7.
&
Spizz 31/0 Surges 1/0- DEAD.

Monsters

Grey Ooze- FLED
Big Ooze- 66 HP damage taken. Dazed (Velani Turn #2)- SPLITS IN TWO-
Split Ooze #1- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Split Ooze #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghostly Creature #1- 24 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghostly Creature #2- 34 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Surprise Action

Freggo- Luring Strike Big Ooze- Hit 7 damage.

Turn #1 

Big Ooze- Slam Spizz- Miss. Shift E7. 

Velani- Move E6. Defender Aura Big Ooze. Vengeful Strike CA Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage & Holy Smite +5 damage = 15 & Dazed. 

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Big Ooze. Evasive Strike Shift K7 Attack Big Ooze- Hit 10 damage.

Grey Ooze- Move through eastern door- and keep on moving.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. Call Spirit Companion- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Ah-shahran Move E12 & Grom F7. Action Point. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Big Ooze- Hit 9 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move F8. Longsword Big Blob- Hit 16 damage and the Big Blob splits in to two separate Blobs & Dual Attack Blob #1- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Blob #1- Miss & Blob #2- Miss. Far Hand- Fail. Forceful Push- Fail. Arcana Check and the scene changes and the Ghostly Visitor steps through.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade Ooze #2- Hit 8 damage & Ooze #1- 3 damage. Move C13. OA Ooze #2 Slam Freggo- Miss. Move C13. Open the doors- empty.

Turn #2

Split Ooze #1- DAZED. Slam Velani-Miss. Action Point. Slam Velani- Miss.

Split Ooze #2- Flowing Form (Shift 4). Slam Freggo- Crit 13 damage and 5 Ongoing Acid damage (save ends).

Ghostly Visitor #1- Shift D7. Spectral Barrage Velani- Hit 13 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Ooze #1- Hit 13 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Ghostly Visitor #2- Move E11. Spectral Barrage Ooze #2- Miss & Freggo- Miss & Ah-shahran- Hit 11 Psychic damage- Bloodied and Pushed 1 & Viator- Hit 11 Psychic damage and Pushed 3 & Spizz- Hit 11 Psychic damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F6. Religion Check- Undead? Charge Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage- Insubstantial = 6 damage. Action Point. Vengeful Strike Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 12 Radiant damage- Insubstantial = 6 +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied.

Kyalia- Move K8. Hunter's Quarry Ghostly Creature #1. Twin Strike Ghostly Creature #1- Hit & Hit 12 damage- Insubstantial 6 damage.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion B15- Freggo 4 Temp HP. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Ooze- Hit 10 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Comapanion F11- Velani 4 Temp HP. Action Point- Readied Action- Spirit Infusion Kali Longsword (with Power Attack) Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 23 damage Insubstantial 11 damage.

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move E11. Then do Readied Action above. Shift D12. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ghostly Creature #2- Hit 13 damage Insubstantial- 6 damage- DEAD. Charge Ghostly Creature #1- Miss & Shift D6.

Viator- Move G10- catch Spizz. Dimensional Scramble at D8 Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial 3 damage. Action Point. Dimensional Scramble Ghostly Creature #1- Hit 8 damage Insubstantial 4 damage.

Freggo- 5 Ongoing Acid damage. Move D9. Luring Strike Shift D8 Specter #1- Hit 7 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage- Bloodied- Shift CP- Specter to D8. Save vs Ongoing Acid- Fail.

Turn #3

Specter #1- Recharge Spectral Barrage- Fail. Spectral Touch Freggo- Miss. Shift C7.

Velani- Move D7. Vengeful Strike Specter #1- Hit 6 damage Insubstantial- 3 damage.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Quarry Spectre #1- Miss and Miss (Elven Accuracy = Hit) 10 damage Insubstantial- 5 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

143 The Portal Chamber- Last Spectre standing

Next up Ah-shahran and then Kali...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Velani is straight over to the final Spectre, swinging heartily and inflicting yet another wound, alas no more than a scratch...












*OOC:*


 radiant dmg!  should at least leave a burning sensation behind...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> radiant dmg!  should at least leave a burning sensation behind...




        *GM:*  Sorry, added.     

The creature silently screams, a ragged tear perforates its form- it shimmers again, and yet by some last effort remains standing- a threat still.

        *GM:*  One hit does it...     

Next up Ah-shahran and then Kali...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kali first*









*OOC:*


Ah-shahran delays







Seeking to cut the final threads on the specter's existence, Kali swings his axe, blasting apart the specter's form.  Stepping back, Kali looks at the picture, then looks at the others as if questioning whether they should attempt to go through.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: MBA
Free: Dual Weapon Attack
Free: Shift to F7[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 13, 2011)

*and now Ah-shahran*

As the specter fades away, Ah-shahran walks to Freggo's side, summoning Gorm to provide a temporary balm as he works--unsuccessfully--to subdue the acid.  Glancing from the picture to Viator as he works, he asks, Any chance we can get through there? 

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to D10
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at C8, temp HP to Freggo
Standard: Heal skill on Freggo to grant a saving throw--failing (needed just 1 more for a 15, dangit)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 19/30*  Surges: 7/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 11
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 3 2 1 [x][x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Velani

What does the stonework look like in the picture? Is it the same as what we've seen all throughout the catycoombs? (Dungeoneering 16... no idea why/how a 2nd roll was made)

Also - is there a compliment of dwarves in Fallcrest that may have gone missing that Velani may know about? (Streetwise 12)

Motioning to the portal, Velani askes alound, "Any chance that's happening here? Or even now? While I'm not one to shirk helping those in need, we must determine if that picture is even something we can do anything about, or move on with our current mission."

Wiping the sprectral goo from her sword, Velani makes her way over to Viator. "Sorry about your gob...er, about Spizz." Stammering something about watermelons, she recovers her widow's blade from Spizz' belt. "Also - did anyone see where that first blob of ick went?" (-I- know it slithered under the east door, but I'm sure Velani never saw it...  )


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I am wondering... why is this place not overrun by these creatures by now? Did we somehow activate this thing? Can we make it go dormant again?”_ Kyalia wonders.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 13, 2011)

*Goodbye...friend...*

Seemingly oblivious to all around him, Viator picks up the limp body of Spizz, turns, and lays him gently on the shimmering air beside him. 

Dropping weakly to his knees beside the disc, he closes his eyes and reaches into his pocket. Holding his hands infront of his face, he breathes into them, his breath taking on a translucent form as blood trickles from his nose. 

Taking one of the goblin's small hands in his, he places the item there, wrapping the still warm fingers around it, before placing both of Spizz's hands on his chest, over his heart. 

Rest now, little one.

Where you go, there is no hatred, no anger and no-one to bully you. 

Where you go...we are all nice to each other...

Viator covers the brave soldier's body with his cloak as his head lowers and his shoulders shake.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah-shahran delays
> ...




Kali lurches in to the fray and cuts down the remaining Spectre... the creature shivers, shimmers and fades to nothing.

[sblock=XP, AP & Stuff]

That's your 11th Encounter complete- another 108 XP for each of you, which brings you to 934 XP each- only 66 XP needed for level 2.

This was the 7th Encounter for today- no new Action Point but just wanted to recap who has what AP wise-

1= Velani, Freggo, Viator & Ah-shahran.
2= Kyalia.
3= Kali.

And there'll be another one in the offing at the end of the next encounter of course.

I'll heal people up when Freggo throws off his Ongoing Acid damage.

Excellent play again.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As the specter fades away, Ah-shahran walks to Freggo's side, summoning Gorm to provide a temporary balm as he works--unsuccessfully--to subdue the acid.  Glancing from the picture to Viator as he works, he asks, Any chance we can get through there?
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: to D10
> Minor: Call Spirit Companion at C8, temp HP to Freggo
> ...




Freggo is still trying to throw off the burning acid that splashed his skin- he's red raw in patches- his crinkly smiles switches to a ravaged scowl every now and then as it continues to burn.

        *GM:*  Freggo- I guess Ah-shahran can reconjure and dismiss Gorm every round- therefore roll me some saves, for everyone you fail you lose 1 HP, as Ah-shahran keeps giving you another 4 Temp HP.     

Ah-shahran takes a look at the creatures on the screen- they're Dark Creepers, they inhabit the shadow- knife wielding sneaks always aiming to find a soft spot in which to plant their dagger. The creatures are most known for their violent deaths- a huge spout of...

And as Ah-shahran remembers on the screen the action mirrors his recollections-

 The Dwarf is keeping the creatures at bay- one of the Dark Creepers is taken down by a bunch of Dwarf prisoners... the creature being strangled is not long for this world. It's tongue hanging out- eyes rolled over to whites- all the colour...

<BOOF>

The strangled Dark Creeper suddenly explodes in a great spout of darkness- it's body entirely gone, turned to a great gust of shadow. The Dwarf doing the strangling clutches at its eyes- each oracle has turned to black, the Dwarf flails blindly...

Then stepping through the portal comes and Ogre- in black studded leather, the chain connected to which are all of the Dwarves is attached to the belt at its waist.

The Ogre draws out a Javelin, and throws it in one swift motion- the barbed spear strikes home- burying itself in the rebelious Dwarf's chest, protrudes through the otherside.

The Dwarf staggers, but stays upright.

The Ogre however is not finished, it screams, draws a club and runs at the blind Dwarf...

<SMASH>

The Ogre's club connects... the Dwarf flies in to the air- hurtles straight towards the screen through you watch the action unfold.

The broken Dwarf thunks in to the screen face first and then drops to a crumpled wreck on the floor... dead.

The Dwarf is Magnus.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> What does the stonework look like in the picture? Is it the same as what we've seen all throughout the catycoombs? (Dungeoneering 16... no idea why/how a 2nd roll was made)
> 
> ...




The stonework in the image is... odd, very black rock, it's hard to make out details but certainly it's a type of stone you are unfamiliar with- if you were to guess then you'd say some volcanic basalt perhaps. You'd have to check but you're fairly certain that the image is nowhere in the Nentir Vale, it's a feeling you have.

As to Dwarves going missing- not in Fallcrest, you'd know about that- but see my reply to Ah-shahran (#830)- you recognise the rebel Dwarf when he gets up close.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Freggo has a sad*

Panting, Freggo wipes at the goo furiously.  *"Good question, Ah-shahran.  I'm not sure what's going on with this picture window here.  But I really think we should go check on our friends before we mess with it any more.  I'm still worried about that first slimy..."*  Freggo trails off as Velani offers kind words and Viator arranges poor Spizz's remains.

Freggo's eyes fill up and overflow as the tragedy hits home yet again.  They'd saved a soul... and now lost him.  Fregoo turns away in embarrassment, but loud sniffling makes it plain that he's having himself a cry.

Freggo turns back after a few seconds of sniffling and wiping away goo, and catches sight of the action on the screen.  *"Schmendrick's pointy hat, that's Magnus!  I'm coming my grumpy friend!"*  Freggo's sword is out, and he leaps toward the image, probing with hand and sword for a way through.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 13, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Panting, Freggo wipes at the goo furiously.  *"Good question, Ah-shahran.  I'm not sure what's going on with this picture window here.  But I really think we should go check on our friends before we mess with it any more.  I'm still worried about that first slimy..."*  Freggo trails off as Velani offers kind words and Viator arranges poor Spizz's remains.
> 
> Freggo's eyes fill up and overflow as the tragedy hits home yet again.  They'd saved a soul... and now lost him.  Fregoo turns away in embarrassment, but loud sniffling makes it plain that he's having himself a cry.
> 
> Freggo turns back after a few seconds of sniffling and wiping away goo, and catches sight of the action on the screen.  *"Schmendrick's pointy hat, that's Magnus!  I'm coming my grumpy friend!"*  Freggo's sword is out, and he leaps toward the image, probing with hand and sword for a way through.




<THWONGGGG!>

Freggo lands on his back on the floor.

The screen goes black.

The light around the screen slowly fades... until it is finally gone.

[sblock= Hit Points & Surges]

I think there's more than enough to go on- reapplied the 4 Temp for Velani, as per usual.

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Freggo at a loss*

As the group takes a few minutes to catch their breath, Freggo just sits on the floor and... well... sulks.  Seeing two allies die right in front of him is clearly not what Freggo had expected.

Finally he stands up, looking miserable.  "I'm going to check on the rescued folks... at least they're still alive..."

Freggo walks miserably out of the screen room over to the crypt where their allies are hidden, keeping an eye out for the departed ooze.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Probably not what you intended, but at least you seem to have turned it off. That's a good thing, right?”_

Kyalia isn't exactly sure about it, but considering how many more monsters could jump out of this 'picture', it seems to be good to have it turned off.

_“We better do not tinker with it further and move on! There are townsfolk to be rescued!”_


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 13, 2011)

Velani



Thanee said:


> _“We better do not tinker with it further and move on! There are townsfolk to be rescued!”_




"I couldn't agree more. We've no idea who or what or where that was in the portal...  wait, do you good people know that dwarf?" It finally seems to dawn on Velani that there's some sort of collective knowledge of the chest-spear-catching 'Magnus' from on screen. (As you've seen, she's not the quickest on the uptake most times....)

"I, er, um... well I'm sorry for your loss... I... I hope he's in a better place now." Obviously torn between giving people time for grief and the job at hand, Velani simply sits down and rests against the wall for a spell.

"Oh, and thank you yet again, Ah-shahran for your minstrations. I suppose a couple dozen lifetimes'll give you the healing skills you need to survive. Or, wait... to have lifetimes, you must've died... that doesn't make any sense, now does it..... hrm....."

While Velani tackles the conumdrum that is a deva's existance, she waits for the cue to either hunt down the errant ooze, or move on and find more prisoners. She will not wait long however, as, at least, her bond with her Fallcrest citizens is strong.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 13, 2011)

Ah-shahran lays a comforting hand on Viator's shoulder, and nods to Freggo as he heads out.  That...was not fun to watch,  he says quietly.  Looking to Velani as she runs herself down in confusion, he advises, Don't think about it too much.  I did, and look where it got me!  He cackles at this statement, but his laughter seems subdued and forced.  Sighing, he looks around, then nods at the western door.  Through there next?

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 28/30*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 14, 2011)

Viator stands slowly, tear tracks showing clearly and unashamedly down his dust covered face. His childish frame comes to attention, his ice blue eyes clear. 

Let us proceed with our mission. Those responsible for the deaths of our companions and the kidnap of the townsfolk will pay. Starting with this "Sinruth" and through anyone else involved. 

Lead the way. Death and destruction follow in my wake.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Velani

"Good. Forward motion will do us all good and allow us to cleanse the hatred from our veins. Oh, evil, if ye be hidden here, our terrible might will soon be upon you!" 

Moving to and opening the western door with abandon, bravado, and, likely foolishness, Velani steps through the door like she owns the place...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

And so cautiously you head on, the doors west lead in to a short corridor, which as soon as it has started turns to head north- but not far, ahead- spotted quickly by Kali and Kyalia is a flickering flame, and the smell of smoke- fire.

Cautiously you press on, hugging both sides of the passage, until finally Kali can see to where the corridor turns back on itself- east, and in to another chamber.

The room is clearly a crypt- sarcophagi line the north wall, further in another pair of metal doors- ever present within the crypt. But that's not what makes the big man suck in air.

In the centre of the chamber, a blue-ish black insect creature- like some terrible scorpion, although lacking a stinger, stands over the charred remains of a Goblin- the Gimp, the Goblin that got away much earlier.

Every now and then areas on the strange scorpions carapace suddenly flare and ripple with flame. The joints of the creature, where its hard chitinous plates fail to overlap, are seemingly made from some strange solidified lava.

What's worse a second creature- much smaller, but composed entirely of flame, flickers and dances watching its compatriot feast on the smouldering meat.

All of you can hear the sound of the insect creature dissecting and digesting its prey...

Also present on the floor of the chamber is some stylised design, etched in to the floor, not Kali's speciality- he's not sure what he is seeing.

        *GM:*  Note this is as close as you can get without needing to make Stealth checks, in fact getting here was based on me already making a successfull Stealth check with Kali's +13 roll. Any movement- swapping places et al would require a Stealth check be attached.     

New Map-

144 Another Crypt- Fire in the Hold

        *GM:*  It's busy around here... isn't it.     

What next?


----------



## tiornys (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah-shahran points at Kyalia and gestures up to the space between Kali and Gorm.  He then mimes shooting a bow, points at Kali, mimes dashing forward with a weapon raised, points at everyone else and mimes going around the corner in guard formation.  He then holds up three fingers and gestures again for Kyalia to sneak forward.









*OOC:*


Explanation in the OOC thread.







[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 28/30*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2)
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Velani

<makes signs for "what am I, chopped liver?", which, of course, go well over everyone's heads...not everyone can be a Fallcrest-trained sergeant-at-arms.>

_"Guess I'll just wait and see what's 'round the corner that's got 'em all flustered..."_

Assuming the others go all hog-wild on whateveritis around the bend, Velani will follow suit with a Goblin battlecry after the first volley takes flight (arrow or otherwise).


----------



## Thanee (Aug 14, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia nods to the deva's signals and slowly sneaks forward, hugging the wall that is between them and the creatures. Her bow is out and ready to strike as she gets into position. She assures herself that everything is prepared, before letting her arrows fly.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sneak to Q6 (for Prime Shot)
Hunter's Quarry on the Insect Beast
Twin Shot (once we are ready to launch the attack)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia nods to the deva's signals and slowly sneaks forward, hugging the wall that is between them and the creatures. Her bow is out and ready to strike as she gets into position. She assures herself that everything is prepared, before letting her arrows fly.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Sneak to Q6 (for Prime Shot)
> Hunter's Quarry on the Insect Beast
> Twin Shot (once we are ready to launch the attack)[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia scoots forward, trying to get in to prime position, as she edges around to the corner her foot strikes something which goes skidding forward karooms off the opposite wall and continues to spin- an abandoned Goblin dagger, clearly the Gimps.

        *GM:*  Stealth 10 opposed to Passive Perception 17     

The creatures in the chamber are instantly on alert- the moment is gone, they're coming...

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
26 Fiery Creature
19 Ah-shahran
14 Freggo
12 Fiery Insect
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature
Fiery Insect

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- 

Fiery Creature- 

Ah-shahran-

Freggo-

Fiery Insect-

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Rivenroar/145+Another+Crypt-+Spotted.jpg.html

The surprise round is lost- this is the first round proper, Velani is up- followed by the Fiery Creature and then Ah-shahran and Freggo.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Freggo is glad the folks in the Von Jallach crypt are okay*









*OOC:*


The ARE okay, right?  Freggo went to check on them after the last battle...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The ARE okay, right?  Freggo went to check on them after the last battle...




Sorry forgot about that... they're fine, and besides the Gnomes are more than capable of taking care of a lone Ooze... Big Tony could take it out on his own, he brags- and then begs you to tell Velani and Kyalia that he said that...

Big Tony makes snuffling-snorting noises to accompany his bragging.

Of the Ooze in the passages there is little sign... at least with your Passive Perception of 10.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Velani...

...moves to P6 and sees..... (wtg for new map)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...moves to P6 and sees..... (wtg for new map)




New Map-

146 Another Crypt- Velani sees

There are two of the Fiery Scorpions, other than that the south side of the crypt seems to mirror the north, directly east a passage leads off in to darkness, out of the chamber.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 14, 2011)

Velani (pt 2)

Taking one final step forward (to P7, finishing her move) and letting loose a goblin battlecry (her own homage to the fallen Spizz, but not one that she'd admit out lout), Velani charges into the center of the fray, paying no heed to the circle in the center of the room that will most certainly spell her certain doom.

However, the barbarian in her takes hold after the charge connects and, empowered, she strikes out and lands another blow upon the flaming creature, drawing power from the 3:1 odds surrounding her.

"Come and get it, gang!"









*OOC:*


Move: final step to P7
Minor: defender's aura
Standard: charge to O12, can squeeze in there without provoking any OAs, target is the little flamy guy/thing
AP: Valiant Strike vs. flamy guy
Free: Holy Smite vs. flamy guy (+5 radiant dmg and dazed until end of Velani's turn)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (pt 2)
> 
> Taking one final step forward (to P7, finishing her move) and letting loose a goblin battlecry (her own homage to the fallen Spizz, but not one that she'd admit out lout), Velani charges into the center of the fray, paying no heed to the circle in the center of the room that will most certainly spell her certain doom.
> 
> ...




Velani is right in to the action, in the thick of things from the get-go. She barges her way through the insect creatures and straight at the smaller flaming creature, she stirs the nest up enough to ensure all of the creatures target her however, because she's a maniac.

Her charge results in a slashing low cut with her lonsword, the blow opens up a flaming rent on the fiery creature's torso- it lurches, flickers and tries to back away from the Sgt. of Fallcrest, but Velani is too quick.

Her longsword slices and cuts again, a small wound which is then engulfed in a thrust of radiant fire- the fiery creature implodes, which even dazzles the good Sgt. for a second- destroyed.

One down two to go... Velani is trying to match Freggo for hero status.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
19 Ah-shahran*
14 Freggo
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1
Fiery Insect #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Ah-shahran-

Freggo-

Fiery Insect #1-

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

147 Another Crypt- Velani kills

This should be easy... next up Ah-shahran and then Freggo.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Freggo supposes there's no point asking to parley...*

Freggo peers around the corner and approves of Velani's approach to the situation.  Readying himself for an even more dramatic entrance, he pauses...  

_Fiery creatures?  Witch's breath, why now?  I was planning on unleashing my most powerful attack to express my internal remorse!  Poetically appropriate... but of course all my nicest tricks are fire-based!  Ah, what the heck, there's always my magic Lure trick... AGAIN..._

Freggo marches up, swinging his sword around to get the nearer scorpion's attention.  *"Look at the shiny sword.  Oh, what ever will it do?  It will start to glow... what a surprise.  Stab."*  Clearly Freggo is not done pouting yet.  

Yet the repeated practice of Freggo's magic lure and slash insures that the trick goes off without a hitch, delivering the blow as planned and pulling the creature out of flank position on his friend Velani.  He barely manages a half-hearted, "ha ha, have at ye... foul beast...."









*OOC:*


This is one of those times that I wish for a live game, to truly deliver Freggo's lines properly.  He's going through the motions as though he's in a school play where participation is mandatory.  The fun seems to have gone out of the job for Freggo.







[sblock=Mechanics]
Move: Move 6 spaces to N:9
Minor: Aegis of Ensnarement on FIB#1
Standard: Luring Strike vs. FIB #1, first shifting to M:10 for flank: Hit for 5 damage, shift to N:10 and pull FIB#1 to M:10.  (If 18 is a miss, will use Brawling Warrior or Heroic Effort to insure a hit, depending on how close it looks.)
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd have been delaying until after Freggo anyway, since Velani moved too far for Gorm to reach her in a single move.







With a sigh as his plan falls to shreds, Ah-shahran moves to where he can oversee the battle while Gorm charges to Freggo's side, aiding the despondent warrior before settling in to guard Velani's back.

[sblock=Mechanics]Delay until after Freggo's
Move: Ah-shahran 6 squares to P7, Gorm 6 squares to O9
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at N11, temp HP to Freggo[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 28/30*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 19 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo peers around the corner and approves of Velani's approach to the situation.  Readying himself for an even more dramatic entrance, he pauses...
> 
> _Fiery creatures?  Witch's breath, why now?  I was planning on unleashing my most powerful attack to express my internal remorse!  Poetically appropriate... but of course all my nicest tricks are fire-based!  Ah, what the heck, there's always my magic Lure trick... AGAIN..._
> 
> ...




Our young hero is quickly on the scene, he uses his magical powers to distract one of the fiery brutes, and then- when he has its attention he leads it a merry dance. Slicing a scoring a minor hit against the brutes abdomen, between the plates, and then luring the thing out of Velani's way.

Quite the swordsman is Mr. Freggo.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran*
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Fiery Insect #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran-

Fiery Insect #1-

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Ah-sharhran, and then the nasties.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'd have been delaying until after Freggo anyway, since Velani moved too far for Gorm to reach her in a single move.
> ...




Ah-shahran rushes forward, letting Gorm find his way in to the fray- the spirit hound swirls and mists and enters Freggo's body, at the same time the young swipes with his longsword and digs in deep. The scorpion like fiery creature before him attempts and fails to work its right pincer, it instead trails molten lava from the wreck of its claw.

Gorm blinks back in to existence, filling Freggo with a sense of health and happiness- unprompted he grins as he persues his foe.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1*
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/3. 
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 20 HP damage taken.
Fiery Insect #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1-

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up the Fiery Insects.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

*Fiery Insect #1*

The beast dances left then right, looking for an opening, it's one battered claw hangs limp- it darts forward, feints and regurgitates a scalding stream of molten lava, straight at Freggo...

The boiling mass hits Freggo's legs, he screams and momentarily hops from foot to foot, that is until the semi-liquid quickly cools and turns to a tacky solid- he's stuck, and his feet are on fire... hot foot, hot foot!

The creature clacks open and shut its one good claw and shifts around Freggo, who is forced to twist his body just to stay facing the brute.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2*
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 20 HP damage taken.
Fiery Insect #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Fiery Insect #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 14, 2011)

*Fiery Insect #2*

The second brute takes a more direct approach- it lurches forward and attempts to snap and tear at Velani with one of its fiery pincers...

Alas its aim could not be worse- it aims too low and instead thuds its pincer in to the hard stone floor, chipping the flags but also numbing the beasts limb- instinctively it retreats a little and makes hissing noises while waving its one good claw before it.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia*
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 20 HP damage taken.
Fiery Insect #2

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14.

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r/148+Another+Crypt-+Into+the+action.jpg.html

Next up Kyalia (do you want to use rolls and/or actions from previous?), then Kali and Viator.

Velani- is that 6 points of Radiant damage then? Do I presume you use this every time?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia silently curses for her clumsiness, when around her things get busy all of a sudden. The elf rushes around the corner to get closer to the second beast, before putting her bow and arrows to good use. A total of four arrows race towards the second beast.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to Q12
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on #2
Standard: Twin Strike on #2
ACTION POINT: Twin Strike on #2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *Fiery Insect #2*
> 
> Velani- is that 6 points of Radiant damage then? Do I presume you use this every time?












*OOC:*


 If it shifted, which you wrote that it did, then yes, 6 radiant dmg, happens automatically as long as it is subject to my defender aura. If it 'moves', then no auto dmg, only provokes an OA.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 15, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali rounds the corner, sees arrows flying at one of the beasts, and follows them in, marking the creature for death as he dashes forward.  His axe comes around in a mighty sweep as he dances around the insectoid.  As his axe glances off the creature's carapace, Kali snarls and loops the axe around for another strike.  He shakes his head in frustration as the second attack goes wide.

[sblock=mechanics]Move: to P9
Free: Assassin's Shroud on FIB2
Standard: Charge to P13 on FIB2
Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to P15
Action Point: MBA

End result: Kali to P15, much sound and fury[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +7 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +7 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting
Assassin's Shroud [x][]
Action Points [x][][][/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 15, 2011)

Viator steps up quickly to the action, the shimmering disc trailing sadly behind him.  Seeing the swordmage's plight, he reaches to control his power, attempting to disrupt the fiery creature and free his friend from the hardened lava.

Ignoring the blood trickling past his lips, his fingers twitch, shaping the static as the explosion erupts around Freggo.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to P6
Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 1) at O10: Fiery Insect Beast #1 - if HIT, 11 dmg and teleport to M9
Minor = Stunt - Arcana to remove Immobilized from Freggo[/sblock][sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 14 Fort: 12 Ref: 14 Will: 15 
Init: 0 PI: 17 PP:17
HP: 26/26
Surges: 5/8
Power Points: 1/2
AP: 1
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+5 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg)
Force Punch (+5 vs Fort, 1d8+5 force dmg)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Living Missile (+5 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +5 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +0
Arcana +13
Athletics -1
Bluff +1
Diplomacy +1
Dungeoneering +2
Endurance +2
Heal +2
History +11
Insight +7
Intimidate +1
Nature +2
Perception +7
Religion +4
Stealth +0
Streetwise +6
Thievery +0
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia silently curses for her clumsiness, when around her things get busy all of a sudden. The elf rushes around the corner to get closer to the second beast, before putting her bow and arrows to good use. A total of four arrows race towards the second beast.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to Q12
> ...




Kyalia is in business, the Elf snakes around the corner, staying as far away as she can from Freggo and Gorm's fracas- as close as she can get to the second Fiery Insect.

She aims, and then delivers a salvo- four arrows in quick succession, two of which strike home, the other two kareen off the creature's tough shell... and yet neither beast is as of yet bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali*
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 20 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 21 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali rounds the corner, sees arrows flying at one of the beasts, and follows them in, marking the creature for death as he dashes forward.  His axe comes around in a mighty sweep as he dances around the insectoid.  As his axe glances off the creature's carapace, Kali snarls and loops the axe around for another strike.  He shakes his head in frustration as the second attack goes wide.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Move: to P9
> Free: Assassin's Shroud on FIB2
> ...




Kali ducks out of the corridor, in to the chamber proper, glares at the second Fiery Insect and mutters dark words- then charges, screaming- at the last moment the beast lurches back and the big man's axe misses by a margin.

The shifter is not done however, Kali dances around the brute and slashes again, this time the blade is deflected at the last moment creatures still good pincer- Kali grunts frustrated.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 20 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 21 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- 

Turn #2

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator steps up quickly to the action, the shimmering disc trailing sadly behind him.  Seeing the swordmage's plight, he reaches to control his power, attempting to disrupt the fiery creature and free his friend from the hardened lava.
> 
> Ignoring the blood trickling past his lips, his fingers twitch, shaping the static as the explosion erupts around Freggo.
> 
> ...




Viator follows up, sees Freggo struggling and unleashes his power- a controlled pulse that leaves the first of the Fiery Insects with a cracked carapace, and teleported five feet away in to the corner of the chamber.

        *GM:*  Viator- In future I'd prefer if you could see the target square you are teleporting a creature into- unless you know something about your teleport power I don't- get back to me if that's the case, I'm often wrong.     

Not content with that Viator concentrates his powers, attempts to free Freggo from the hardening lava in which his feet are set... Freggo suddenly realises what's happening, attempts to break free. Alas the stuff is just too sticky, he gets one foot free but when he puts it down to free the other- it sticks, the lava is all over his boots- which are being eaten away.

        *GM:*  Nice stunt- I love that kind of thing, remember you can try anything with a Minor (or other Action) and an extra Skill Check- providing it makes sense. In this case Freggo gets a free saving throw to throw off the Immobilised state.     

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 31 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 21 HP damage taken. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Succes, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...er+Crypt-+Fighting+the+Fiery+Insects.jpg.html

Next up Velani, and neither of the beasts are bloodied still.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 15, 2011)

Velani

"Kali, stay where you are, friend...help me pin this thing down."









*OOC:*


 Shift to P13
Vengful Strike


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Kali, stay where you are, friend...help me pin this thing down."
> 
> ...




Velani is back in the mix, she has the second Fiery Insect caught between her and Kali- her longsword cuts deep, breaking through the carapace of the creature, a spout of molten lava errupts for the wound. The creature hisses and arches it's back- trying to skitter between facing Velani and Kali... it's bloodied at last.

At that moment the metal doors to the north of the pair are kicked open...

Trouble!

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1*
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/27 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 31 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- 

Gnome #2- 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2011)

*Gnome #1 & #2*

Velani and Kali are taken by surprise, the metal door thuds open and crossbow bolts fire out...

The first is aimed at Velani, the second at Kali...

Both bolts whizz wide and <Thunk> in to the stonework beyond the pair...

The Gnomes look at Velani and Kali- then at their crossbows, then at each other- that wasn't how it was supposed to go... the pair grapple with their weapons making sure they're okay, ready to fire again.

"For Lord Frazzle..." The first one yells and readies to fire again.
"Yeah... What he said!" The second Gnome seems less sure.

The Gnomes are dressed in suits of leather armour, their faces are smeared with... soot perhaps- like camouflage, both wear bobble hats (to keep their heads warm). As well as their hand crossbows they each have a war pick attached to their belt.

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo*
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/22 Surges 9/3. Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both)
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 31 HP damage taken. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Fiery Insect #1- 

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri.../150+Another+Crypt-+Gnome_+not+alone.jpg.html

        *GM:*  I left the doors slightly open, so that you could see through them a little on the previous maps- that's what passes for a clue around here...     

Next up- Freggo, who is Immobilised and starts his turn by taking 5 points of Fire damage- remember to make your save (one save to end both). After Freggo it's Ah-shahran and then the Fiery Insects- it's getting tougher?


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Freggo gets fitted for cement shoes*

_And now I've encased myself in burning rock.  What was I thinking, trying to be a hero..._  Freggo's despondent thoughts continue, but he looks up as Ah-shahran and Viator lend him their aid.  He looks around at his allies as if seeing them for the first time.  _Could it be that I've had this wrong..._

Butting aside his doubts, Freggo assesses the situation with renewed vigor and determination.  His eyes widen at the new arrivals, and he calls over his shoulder (unable to face them directly due to his sticky situation).  *"Brave and fooling gnomes, we are here to rescue you from yourselves... and probably beat you soundly first!"*

Turning back to the giant fire bug, a smirk now on his face, Freggo formulates a plan.  A very bad plan... his favorite kind.  He raises his sword aloft with a shout, its light blazing to catch the creature's eye.  Concentrating on maintaining his link with the blade, he sweeps down with it to plant it firmly in his enemy but the bug's pincers are in his path!  Not giving up, Freggo grabs a pincer with his bare hand, thrusts the creature's head toward the earth, and plants his sword in the creature's neck!  And then he hands on!  When the creature rears back, Freggo counts on his Swordbond to hold true and insure his grip does not fail.  With a wrench, the creature's own momentum tears Freggo free of the lava, and Freggo finds himself sailing through the air.  He twists as he flies, and pulls on the sword to wrench his body down... right on top of the creature.  Freggo is riding the fire bug!









*OOC:*


So I know this is totally ridiculous, but I figure it's worth a shot.  As if that wasn't enough, what I'd really like to do now is use an Action Point to make a second Luring Strike that doesn't actually cause any damage... but instead waves the lure in front of the creatures face in order to get it to charge it's own ally.  Eh EH?  (It would of course be entirely reasonable for Freggo to take damage from riding a lava creature, saying nothing about getting it to attack.)







[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor: Arcana to use Swordbond hold tight and stick to the enemy
Standard: Luring Strike, using the distraction to plant his sword firmly and get a good grip, with the later shift to follow the creature as it lurches back from his attack.  12 will clearly miss; will use Heroic Effort to make it 16; if that misses, will add Brawling Warrior to make it 17.
Move: Vault free of the lava and land on top of the creature with Athletics
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 16, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> _And now I've encased myself in burning rock.  What was I thinking, trying to be a hero..._  Freggo's despondent thoughts continue, but he looks up as Ah-shahran and Viator lend him their aid.  He looks around at his allies as if seeing them for the first time.  _Could it be that I've had this wrong..._
> 
> Butting aside his doubts, Freggo assesses the situation with renewed vigor and determination.  His eyes widen at the new arrivals, and he calls over his shoulder (unable to face them directly due to his sticky situation).  *"Brave and fooling gnomes, we are here to rescue you from yourselves... and probably beat you soundly first!"*
> 
> ...




Freggo is at it again- he first off prepares his swordbond, although that doesn't go that well. Then lashes at the Fiery Insect before him managing to slam the blade of his longsword in to the beast- although it takes a heroic effort to do so. Using his momentum he grips tight to his sword and leaps-

<SCHLEEERP>

He's out of the burning goo- and sailing towards the Fiery Insect, which sees Freggo coming and attempts to Claw the young hero, although caught by surprise it rushes its attack...

Alas, for Freggo, it's aim is true- almost deadly... 

        *GM:*  Crit for 16 damage + 6 Fire damage = 22 HP = Freggo on 0 HP and Dying.     

Freggo is grabbed by the leg and yanked back and slammed in to the floor, the same square as he started his move from- he lies there, unconscious- dying.

The Fiery Insect hisses and drips molten lava, bloodied and battered.

[sblock=The Gnomes- read this all]
Yelling things at the Gnomes is good- particularly if you want them to stop attacking you, you of course need to accompany your yells, talk or whatever with a skill check. Obviously chatter is a free action- use Bluff, Diplomacy or Intimidate. If you want to do something else to make the Gnomes see sense then that would be a Minor Action- depending on what it was, remember you can use any skill... that said if you don't roll a skill check then you're on the list of people they want to shoot at. I expect everyone to try something, pretty please...
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran*
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/0 Surges 9/3- Dying.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).
Fiery Insect #2- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- 

Fiery Insect #1- 

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]


New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r/151+Another+Crypt-+Freggo+is+dying.jpg.html

Next up Ah-shahran, then the Fiery Insects.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 17, 2011)

Quit horsing around, son!  Smack that thing!  At Ah-shahran's words, Freggo stirs, then lashes out sideways with his blade almost before he opens his eyes.  Gorm takes up a protective stance over the fallen warrior as Ah-shahran turns his attention to the newcomers.  Why, if it isn't Stubby!  And you must be Doofus. Ah-shahran smiles a grandfatherly smile.  Big Derek had good things to say about you two.  Help us kill these oversized bugs and we'll take you to him.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Inspiring Word on Freggo
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at N10, temp HP to Freggo (technically, I'm not sure a Spirit Companion can share a space with even a prone ally, even though one of us could.  If you'd rather disallow, Gorm will be in M10.)

Free: Insight on the gnomes to tell which is which and aid diplomacy
Free: Diplomacy to at least get them to stop firing at us[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 28/30*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 7
*AC:* 16 *Fortitude:* 11 *Reflex:* 14 *Will:* 16
*Resist:* 5 necrotic, 5 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+2) 19 14
*Passive Insight:* 19 *Passive Perception:* 19
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Quit horsing around, son!  Smack that thing!  At Ah-shahran's words, Freggo stirs, then lashes out sideways with his blade almost before he opens his eyes.  Gorm takes up a protective stance over the fallen warrior as Ah-shahran turns his attention to the newcomers.  Why, if it isn't Stubby!  And you must be Doofus. Ah-shahran smiles a grandfatherly smile.  Big Derek had good things to say about you two.  Help us kill these oversized bugs and we'll take you to him.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Inspiring Word on Freggo
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo
> ...




Freggo hears the last few words of Ah-shahran's admonition, he opens his eyes- blinks once or twice and then focuses hard on the Fiery Insect before him. Then his sword arm suddenly feels... well, like it's back in business- he swings hard and chops at the creature's already damaged pincer, the device is ruined, a stump. Freggo grins- the hero again.

A moment later and Gorm reappears, and Freggo- as he does on these occasions, feels great again- like he could take on the world, which is fortunate as that blasted lava monster is closing again...

Ah-shahran somehow spots the tell tale signs- Doofus on the left (#1) and Stubby on the right (#2), not bad considering he's never seen them before and that they are identical twins.

Doofus and Stubby do a double take...

"Do we know you?" They state in unison.

And then double take once more.

Ah-shahran's words seem to have some effect, but not enough to make you guys safe from their hand crossbows yet.

"Who are you?" Doofus asks.

"...And what do you want?" finishes Stubby.

Then, "How do you know Derek?" the pair ask, again, in unison.

"Speak quickly foolish mortals or else Lord Frazzle commands that we end you..."
"What?"
"I said..."
"No, I got that- but 'end you'?"
"What about it?"
"A bit... y'know."
"No, I don't know."
"Y'know."
"NO- I DON'T KNOW- TELL ME!"
"A bit... Meh."

Doofus says nothing- only glares at his brother.

Stubby continues.

"Anyway..."
"Anyway what?"
"Frazzle."
"What about Frazzle?"
"He's a..."
"He's a what?"

Stubby shrugs.

"What does that mean?"

Doofus shrugs back.

"Frazzle's a dick bro..."

Doofus doesn't look happy, still you're part way there...

        *GM:*  Everybody should have a try... convince the Gnomes to join with you, or at least stop trying to shoot you. Social skills and a few others are Free Actions, others are Minor- please try, it's not about the dice role as much as what you say and the RP.      

New Map to follow.

Next up, the Fiery Insects get to work.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fiery Insect #1*

... is not yet finished with Freggo, it lurches forward- flails with its stump, to no effect, and then attempts to pincer its way through the recumbent Freggo's legs...

It doesn't do a bad job- Freggo's lower right leg is left bleeding profusely- charred and with several bones fractured as the beast releases its grip and scuttles around Freggo- next time it's aiming for the young heroes neck. Freggo sees stars, he's as light as a further- thr thump-thump of his heart in his ears- he's smiling, and close to unconsciousness... He needs help!

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2*
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 47 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Fiery Insect #2- 33 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- 

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Fiery Insect #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fiery Insect #2*

Has had enough of Velani, it lashes out and attampts to squeeze its claws shut, even the battered one, around her waist...

The good Sgt. is having none of it though, the left pincer she deflects with her shield, the right with her longsword- the beast flails, and scuttles around again- burning slightly as radiance pours from Velani in to the beast.

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia*
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 47 HP damage taken- Bloodied. 
Fiery Insect #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift O13- Velani Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...aves+lives+_amp_+Fiery_s+at+work_001.jpg.html

Next up Kyalia, Kali then Viator- followed by Velani.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Oh, come on, don't you see, that this Lord Frazzle is only using you? You shouldn't let him do that to you!”_

But Kyalia is a hunter, not a diplomat, so she keeps moving about the battlefield, looking for a suitable target for her bow. Seeing Freggo being mauled further by the other insect creature, while Velani and Kali seem to handle her current quarry just fine, she switches over to the other side of the room and changes targets to assist Freggo.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Free: Diplomacy
Move: M11
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on #1
Standard: Twin Strike on #1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Not all to happy with her aim, Kyalia raises her bow again, and fires a single arrow at the same insect creature.


[SBLOCK=OOC]ACTION POINT: Evasive Strike on #1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


*sigh*


----------



## tiornys (Aug 17, 2011)

Kali raises his axes as he moves toward the gnomes, spinning them in a dramatic display.  Keep your hands to yourselves, and I won't hit you with these.  But only because Derek asked us to be nice to you.  With that, he spins away, catching the insectoid between himself and Velani, and slashing down with his axe.  His brutal strike fractures the creatures shell as his other axe comes about in a disembowling sweep.  As the insect collapses, he looms over the gnomes, ichor dripping from his axes.  You DO want us to take you to Derek, yes?

[sblock=mechanics]Minor: Acrobatics to put on a display of prowess
Move: to N13, NOT provoking from the insect, therefore provoking from both Gnomes, who hopefully have better sense than to try punching (description has their crossbows in hand and picks on their belts)
Free: Assassin's Shroud on FIB2
Standard: MBA on FIB2 with Flank, activating shrouds
No Action: add Power Strike to the hit
Free: Dual Weapon Attack
Free: (only if that onslaught killed the insectoid) Aspect of the Cunning Fox, shift to M14[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +7 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +7 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike]/s], Razorclaw Shifting
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][][][/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 17, 2011)

Viator's body seems to slump slightly to one side: his frail body puffed out at the chest as he walks with a strange rhythmic gate towards the gnomes.

Like, seriously, bros, this Lord Frazzle is a proper waste of your time.  Being in his crew is gonna end up with you in serious strife, or worse.  We've had words with Derek and he's willing to forgive you, like, but if you push us, we've been given full on orders to wipe you.

Casually he reaches out with his left hand as his left eye twitches.

The air ripples around Freggo and him, the static building, ripping the firey creature from it position in a blur.  It reappears between him and Velani, as the static erupts in a torrent up around his body, causing him to levitate slighty off the ground.  The arcs lick toward the gnomes, but never reach them.

His hair streaking in the wind...

I'd think about it hard, bros

[sblock=Actions]Move = Bowl to N11
Free = Streetwise to Gnomes
Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug1) at N10: Fiery Insect Beast #1 - HIT 7 dmg and teleport to O12
Minor = Arcana for flourish[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 17, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> ...
> "Who are you?" Doofus asks.
> 
> "...And what do you want?" finishes Stubby.
> ...




Freggo, still lying on the ground in blood and cooling lava, turns his head around curiously at the exchange of the gnomes.  Freggo's still seeing stars, but he can't help looking back and forth as the two argue.  

Forgetting himself, and feeling more than a little drunk from loss of blood, Freggo nods sagely.  *"True, that's definitely meh.  What about, 'speak quickly or we shall bring death as Lord Frazzle commands'?  Bit more professional sounding, eh?"*


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 17, 2011)

Velani (dealing w/ the Gnomes...not sure where we are just yet with the buggies)

"Let me make it simple for you, boyos. Stand down, or find yourselves lying face down. My hands would get dirty, and Big Tony hates his women dirty. Or, er... wait......."


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Oh, come on, don't you see, that this Lord Frazzle is only using you? You shouldn't let him do that to you!”_
> 
> But Kyalia is a hunter, not a diplomat, so she keeps moving about the battlefield, looking for a suitable target for her bow. Seeing Freggo being mauled further by the other insect creature, while Velani and Kali seem to handle her current quarry just fine, she switches over to the other side of the room and changes targets to assist Freggo.
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> Not all to happy with her aim, Kyalia raises her bow again, and fires a single arrow at the same insect creature.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]ACTION POINT: Evasive Strike on #1[/SBLOCK]






Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *sigh*




Kyalia shouts over at Doofus and Stubby before scurrying towards Freggo and Gorm... the Gnomes hear her wise words, Stubby it seems is in favour.

"He's creepy", the Gnome states referring of course to Lord Frazzle.
"But think of the power..." Doofus ofles invisible power- within his grasp, maybe.

"Tell him- TELL HIM!" Doofus yells to you guys, "Tell him why it's not right what Lord Frazzle is doing... summoning Demons and the like, working with... them!"

And then Kyalia is ready, her arrows fly- an aberration- they both miss, she leans in- concentrates her efforts in to... blast it, wide again.

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali*
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 47 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). 
Fiery Insect #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift O13- Velani Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Diplomacy on the Gnomes = Success. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #1. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss & Miss & Elven Accuracy – Miss. Action Point. Evasive Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss.

Kali- 

Viator- 

Turn #3

Velani- 

Gnome #1- 

Gnome #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali raises his axes as he moves toward the gnomes, spinning them in a dramatic display.  Keep your hands to yourselves, and I won't hit you with these.  But only because Derek asked us to be nice to you.  With that, he spins away, catching the insectoid between himself and Velani, and slashing down with his axe.  His brutal strike fractures the creatures shell as his other axe comes about in a disembowling sweep.  As the insect collapses, he looms over the gnomes, ichor dripping from his axes.  You DO want us to take you to Derek, yes?
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Minor: Acrobatics to put on a display of prowess
> Move: to N13, NOT provoking from the insect, therefore provoking from both Gnomes, who hopefully have better sense than to try punching (description has their crossbows in hand and picks on their belts)
> ...





Kali makes a meal of axe play- the Gnomes look suitably impressed, they exchange glances- and simultaneously <GULP>.

Then the big man gets to work- his battleaxe smashes in to the back of the beast- through it's carapace and out the other side- the creature's legs fail and it sinks to the floor. Feebly it tries to search out Kali with its one good claw- the doesn't last long. The Shifter's hand axe connects and smashes through its pincer- leaving a jagged protrusion that spills quickly cooling lava. 

With a rattling hiss, during which all of its legs dance for a second, the Fiery Beast expires.

Kali expertly spins around and lurches in to the doorway- so he is facing, nay blocking, both of the Gnomes...

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 47 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). 
Fiery Insect #2- 72 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Gnome #1 (Doofus)-
Gnome #2 (Stubby)-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift O13- Velani Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Diplomacy on the Gnomes = Success. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #1. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss & Miss & Elven Accuracy – Miss. Action Point. Evasive Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss.

Kali- Acrobatics spin axes threaten (a little) the Gnomes = Success. Move N13. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Battleaxe CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 23 damage. Dual Weapon Attack Fiery Insect #2- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Shift M14.

Viator- 

Turn #3

Velani- 

Gnome #1- 

Gnome #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator's body seems to slump slightly to one side: his frail body puffed out at the chest as he walks with a strange rhythmic gate towards the gnomes.
> 
> Like, seriously, bros, this Lord Frazzle is a proper waste of your time.  Being in his crew is gonna end up with you in serious strife, or worse.  We've had words with Derek and he's willing to forgive you, like, but if you push us, we've been given full on orders to wipe you.
> 
> ...




Viator attempts a little street jive with the Gnomes, they catch his meaning but are less than impressed- they're their own Gnomes, they'll decide...

Then Viator gets in to action- the last Fiery Insect is scrambled, it blinks out of existence momentarily and then blinks back between Viator and Velani- missing a leg or two...

The last beast is still standing, but only just... that said the dramatic effects which linger a little after the magic has run its course leaves the Gnomes wide-eyed.

"Ace..."
"That's Magic!"

Doofus almost applauds.

The pair look less certain of themselves and their glorious master- Lord Frazzle.

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 3 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 54 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). 
Fiery Insect #2- 72 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Gnome #1 (Doofus)-
Gnome #2 (Stubby)-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift O13- Velani Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Diplomacy on the Gnomes = Success. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #1. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss & Miss & Elven Accuracy – Miss. Action Point. Evasive Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss.

Kali- Acrobatics spin axes threaten (a little) the Gnomes = Success. Move N13. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Battleaxe CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 23 damage. Dual Weapon Attack Fiery Insect #2- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Shift M14.

Viator- Move N11. Streetwise check Gnomes- Hmm. Dimensional Scramble (PP:1=0) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 7 damage and Teleport O12. Arcana flourish = Success.

Turn #3

Velani- 

Gnome #1- 

Gnome #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up... actually...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo, still lying on the ground in blood and cooling lava, turns his head around curiously at the exchange of the gnomes.  Freggo's still seeing stars, but he can't help looking back and forth as the two argue.
> 
> Forgetting himself, and feeling more than a little drunk from loss of blood, Freggo nods sagely.  *"True, that's definitely meh.  What about, 'speak quickly or we shall bring death as Lord Frazzle commands'?  Bit more professional sounding, eh?"*




The Gnomes consider Freggo's variant- both nod, "that'd do it." Doofus adds.
"Only..."
"What?" Stubby asks.
"Only... Frazzle- he's a bit... y'know."
"No I don't know."
"He's a bit... y'know. Y'know."
"Oh you mean..."
"Yeah."
"Meh!" The two say in unison, and then wonder what they're going to do next- they look at the hand crossbows they clutch in their hands- then at Kali- he's big. Then around Kali at the one remaining Fiery-wotsit and the rest of you guys still standing and about to finish off the last enemy...

[sblock=Combat]

[sblock=Scales of War 1: Rescue at Rivenroar To Do List]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/blogs/goonalan/6803-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-do-list.html
[/sblock]

Encounter #12 Fiery Fellows

Turn: 3 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
21 Gnome #1
21 Gnome #2
14 Freggo
Ah-shahran
12 Fiery Insect #1
12 Fiery Insect #2
11 Kyalia
8 Kali
5 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/1 Surges 9/2- Bloodied. Prone.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Fiery Creature- 27 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Fiery Insect #1- 54 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia). 
Fiery Insect #2- 72 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Gnome #1 (Doofus)-
Gnome #2 (Stubby)-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Move P7. Defender's Aura. Charge Fiery Creature- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Valiant Strike Fiery Creature- Hit 6 damage + Holy Smite 5 Radiant damage = 11 damage- DEAD.

Freggo- Move N9. Aegis of Ensnarement Fiery Insect #1. Luring Strike Shift M10 CA Fiery Insect #1- Hit 5 damage & Shift N10 & Pull Fiery Insect #1 M10.

Ah-shahran- Move P7 & Gorm O9. Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Crit 15 damage. Call Spirit Comapanion N11 & 4 Temp HP Freggo.

Fiery Insect #1- Spew Lava Freggo- Hit 4 damage & Ongoing 5 Fire & Immobilised (save ends both). Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift P14 Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Move Q12. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #2. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Hit & Miss 7 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Hit 8 damage. 

Kali- Aspect of the Cunning Fox. Move P9. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Charge Fiery Insect #2- Miss & Shift P15. Action Point. Battleaxe Fiery Insect #2- Miss.

Viator- Move P6. Dimensional Scramble (PP1) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage & Teleported to M9. Arcana Stunt- remove Immobilised Freggo- Success, Free Save vs Immobilised = Fail.

Turn #2

Velani- Shift P13. Defender's Aura Fiery Insect #2. Vengeful Strike CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 12 damage- Bloodied.

Gnome #1- Hand Crossbow CA Velani- Miss. 

Gnome #2- Hand Crossbow CA Kali- Miss. 

Freggo- Swordbond Arcana check = Hmmm. Luring Strike Fiery Insect #1 (with Heroic Effort)- Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Leap on to the back of Fiery Insect #1- Athletics Check = Success. OA Fiery Insect #1 Claw (-2 To Hit) Freggo- Crit 16 damage & 6 Fire damage = 22 damage- Dying.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +6 HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Freggo (-2 Prone) Longsword Fiery Insect #1- Hit 11 damage. Call Spirit Companion M10- 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Gnomes #1 Doofus & #2 Stubby. Diplomacy Gnomes = Hmm (with Memory of a Thousand Lives = Good.

Fiery Insect #1- Claw CA Freggo (Prone)- Hit 13 damage +2 Fire damage = 15 damage. Shift N9.

Fiery Insect #2- Claw Velani- Miss. Shift O13- Velani Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage.

Kyalia- Diplomacy on the Gnomes = Success. Hunter's Quarry Fiery Insect #1. Twin Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss & Miss & Elven Accuracy – Miss. Action Point. Evasive Strike Fiery Insect #1- Miss.

Kali- Acrobatics spin axes threaten (a little) the Gnomes = Success. Move N13. Assassin's Shroud Fiery Insect #2. Battleaxe CA Fiery Insect #2- Hit 23 damage. Dual Weapon Attack Fiery Insect #2- Hit 10 damage- DEAD & Shift M14.

Viator- Move N11. Streetwise check Gnomes- Hmm. Dimensional Scramble (PP:1=0) Fiery Insect #1- Hit 7 damage and Teleport O12. Arcana flourish = Success.

Freggo- Free Action Diplomacy Gnomes = Success.

Turn #3

Velani- 

Gnome #1- 

Gnome #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (dealing w/ the Gnomes...not sure where we are just yet with the buggies)
> 
> "Let me make it simple for you, boyos. Stand down, or find yourselves lying face down. My hands would get dirty, and Big Tony hates his women dirty. Or, er... wait......."




Velani makes it clear, both Gnomes look sheepish, then guilty- the pair turn to each other- nod once and then turn back.

"Sorry Miss..."
"We didn't mean to..."
"Shoot at you..."
"Only Lord Frazzle said..."

They both shrug in unison, and then "Meh!" in unison for good measure.

"I'm Doofus", states Doofus.
"And I'm Stubby", says the other.

Which just leaves Velani with the last Fiery Insect to slay...

New Map-

153 Another Crypt- Good Gnomes!

Next up Velani... finish it!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 17, 2011)

Velani pt.2

With a practiced swing and a little extra miffed at how Freggo's feeling as a result of these nasties, Velani takes a wide arcing swing at the remaining insect, taking advantage of the position it's in with Kali at the flank.

"Doofus, Stubby, we're your saving grace. Glad you've some sense to lower your weapons. Come with us back to Derek and the rest and tell us what you know of this Frazzle....









*OOC:*


 Vengeful Strike, ooo yeah...hope it's enough!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani pt.2
> 
> With a practiced swing and a little extra miffed at how Freggo's feeling as a result of these nasties, Velani takes a wide arcing swing at the remaining insect, taking advantage of the position it's in with Kali at the flank.
> 
> ...




With that Velani finishes it- slashes hard with all her might and does not miss- slicing through the front of the Fiery Insect which flails a moment as its life force spills on to the hard cold stone floor.

The chamber goes still for a moment- silence.

Then Doofus speaks-

"Yeah. Take us back to Derek, but there's a feller back there...", Doofus points behind him, "... one of them prisoners- old guy that ran the museum, I reckon we should bust him out- I eman in for a copper, in for a gold- no what I mean?"

Stubby heads towards the nearest sarcophagi-

"And, well... Frazzle said there was money in these, done a deal with the Undeadies down below... So, if you don't mind..." Stubby begins to lever the lid off one of the sarcophagi.

        *GM:*  Alas only Goken is hurt, so unless there's another way he's going to have to spend his Surges... and no you can't use your Daily out of Combat Ah-shahran.      

But that's not all...

[sblock=HP, XP & AP]

PCs
Ah-shahran 30/28 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 27/20 Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 25/25 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 26/26 Surges 8/8
Velani 28/28 (4 Temp HP) Surges 11/3.
Viator 26/26 Surges 8/5.

I've left Velani's 4 Temp HP on just in case- can easily shift them around (to Freggo), depending on what you want to do next.

XP- that's your 12th Encounter, actually your 8th today- 116 XP each and that means you are on 1050 XP each- which is 2nd Level.

AP- 8th encounter and another AP each=
1= Freggo, Kyalia & Velani
2= Viator & Ah-shahran
3= Kali
[/sblock]

After Ah-shahran patches up Freggo and the rest of the guys wipe blades et al the Gnomes- Doofus and Stubby are back with their haul, which they offer (the most of) to you... 39 gold coins, 77 silver coins and another Potion of Healing.

        *GM:*  Ah-shahran is toting two Potions, Kyalia one- who's having this one, may I suggest Freggo?     

That done the Gnome twins lead you to the cells... and there he is 'Sertanian', the keeper of the Hall of Great Valour- the guy who knows about the treasures you need to find... locked in a cell.

"Well? What you gawping at you feather-brained fools- get me out of here." The seventy something year old curator, all dressed in ragged stained robes, and with wild hair, rattles the bars of his new home and swears like a docker...

New Map-

154 Another Crypt- Sertanian

What's to be done...

And excellent play once again.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Freggo definitely lost too much blood*

Freggo smiles blearily at Ah-shahran for his help in patching himself up.  *"Thanks... good as new... you know I love you right?"*

He addresses everyone in the room, *"I love ALL you guys!  You're the best!  Really top notch folks!  Saving the lava from the fair maidens and all that, wow that was super!"*

He follows the group into the cells, giggling a little to himself and stumbling a bit.  He rushes forward to peer at Sertanian skeptically.  *"So this is her, huh?  Well, I guess it's like the rest of this heroing business, it's never quite what you expect.  Don't worry fair maiden, your freedom is at hand!"*

Freggo pulls out his sword dramatically and levels it at the gate with a suddenly serious and mildly cross-eyed look on his face.  He begins arcane words as his sword begins to turn a myriad of confusing glowing colors.  He smirks and says quietly, "this is the freedom spell, watch this..."  He casts a handful of dust at the lock and his chanting grows to a fevered pitch.

Winds suddenly seem to blow and beautiful vistas and forest can be seen shimmering all around as the doors vanish... and then the doors are back and the winds and vistas are gone.  "Oh, right, that's... err... well I would have liked that to have been the freedom spell... "  

Freggo mumbles to himself some more and tries to remember how the real freedom spell goes.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 17, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo smiles blearily at Ah-shahran for his help in patching himself up.  *"Thanks... good as new... you know I love you right?"*
> 
> He addresses everyone in the room, *"I love ALL you guys!  You're the best!  Really top notch folks!  Saving the lava from the fair maidens and all that, wow that was super!"*
> 
> ...




Sertanian mutters gravely to himself, something about '... bedtimes', and then enquires- "is your friend 'on something' this evening?" of Ah-shahran.

"Come on... Quickly I implore you, there are others trapped here- and no doubt you must have been sent to recover the treasures..." Sertanian looks pointedly at Velani, "not so sure I approve of you being out of uniform Sgt. nevertheless- things to do, surely..."


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 18, 2011)

Velani

"Master Sertanian, it's an honor, sir. I'm so very happy to see that you survived your ordeal. Hold fast, sir, we'll have you out soonest."

Leaning down and having a look at the lock, Velani recalls her former SERE training (Survival, Evasion, Resistance, Escape). "That's looks like a Declainian lock, complete with a horseshoe tumbler. A #6 stimpchin should help get it open...." Looking to Doofus and Stubby, "You wouldn't happen to have one on you, eh? Either way, can someone please work their magic on this lock...I'm afraid I'm limited to beating it with my sword until something gives...."

[sblock=huh?] This was an assist roll to pick the lock, hopefully providing someone's actual skill check a +2 bump  . [/sblock]

"And yes, sir, we've come not just for the artifacts, but for you and the others taken from home. We've already recovered 3 others...come, let's get you back to safe haven where you can tell us what you know. Did you witness the thefts? Do you know what's gone missing? And have you seen any others?"

"And friends, I recommend we take time to fortify the position at the crypt and hunker down for a spell...Freggo's still not looking too well, and I'll admit I'm winded. We've been going non-stop for hours. It's time to rest, regroup, and fortify ourselves."


----------



## tiornys (Aug 18, 2011)

_Where there's a lock, there's a key, _thinks Ah-shahran, taking a look around the area.  _Or a lever, perhaps?  Bah, likely one of the hobgoblins has it, but you never know..._

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception to look for a key, or anything else that might be of use getting the cell open.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“A smart decision,”_ Kyalia says to the two gnomes, when it is clear, that they will accompany them to Derek. Not that she thinks that Derek is a much better person than that Lord Frazzle, but at least for now, he is not quite their enemy.

_“It is no good idea to deal with demons. Eventually Lord Frazzle might just decide that you make a proper gift for one of them. You never know with those types. And we will have to bring him down, anyways, as it seems, and standing in our way isn't much better for anyone's health either.”_


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 18, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Winds suddenly seem to blow and beautiful vistas and forest can be seen shimmering all around as the doors vanish... and then the doors are back and the winds and vistas are gone. "Oh, right, that's... err... well I would have liked that to have been the freedom spell... "
> 
> Freggo mumbles to himself some more and tries to remember how the real freedom spell goes.




Viator looks concerned at he swordmage's sudden behaviour.  Moving quietly over to him, he awkwardly reaches out and places a hand on his shoulder.

Freggo?  I had recently been studying something along those lines.  Maybe we should sit down a while and discuss it together?  I could really use your input on it.

He looks over Freggo's shoulder at the cell, hoping that one of his other companions is more suited to springing locks.  Head tilting to one side, he tries a different approach.  He voice drops a little and becomes less clear.

Yo bros.  Maybe you could earn some respect so we'll put in a good word with ol' Derek and spring the bloke out of his cell?

Then he turns back to Freggo and leads him away, sitting him down gently.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator looks concerned at he swordmage's sudden behaviour.  Moving quietly over to him, he awkwardly reaches out and places a hand on his shoulder.
> 
> Freggo?  I had recently been studying something along those lines.  Maybe we should sit down a while and discuss it together?  I could really use your input on it.
> 
> ...




Freggo looks at Viator with wide eyes that slowly tear up.  Then he throws himself at his comrade in an enthusiastic hug.  He seems to nod off in mid-hug and proceeds to doze as Viator helps him to sit down, mumbling about making sure the maiden doesn't turn him into a frog.









*OOC:*


Don't worry, Freggo's good to go.  I'm just enjoying role playing him as completely exhausted and loopy.  He can unleash his daily and whatnot but use total defense if he's in any danger.

By the way, shouldn't Freggo have 2 Action Points?  He wanted to use one in that last battle, but didn't get around to it cause he got himself killed first.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2011)

Doofus and Stubby get to work, arguing a little over the lock- in a matter of moments the cell is open however, and Sertanian is free.

The old man shuffles forward, leaning on a staff-

"Well, what now? How many have you rescued so far? I can't be the first... Where are we going next? Kick some of those foul Hobgoblin's backsides- I tell you the only good Goblin is a dead Goblin, mark my words."

Sertanian lowers his voice, expecting answers, and yet continues to mutter to himself, and anyone that will listen- he's not happy.

"You seem sensible", Sertanian latches on to Ah-shahran, "what's the plan young deva? Should I tell you about the treasures- they need to be found, these bastards need to be reminded who's boss of the Vale."

        *GM:*  So what's to be done- Sertanian has a story to tell, and info about the lost treasures, do you want to do this now, or do you want to finish off this level of the dungeon.     

[sblock=New HP & Surges- Level 2]
PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.
[/sblock]

New Map- the big picture.

155 The Big Picture- Refreshed

Over to you guys- all ready to go... decisions please.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Freggo mellows*

Freggo starts as the door swings open, realizing that he had nodded off.  He shakes his head a bit and gets up from the floor.  He looks around, mumbling about how the fair maiden seems to have run off again.  

At the old man's questions, the group has a brief discussion on how to proceed.  It takes Freggo a moment to figure out that they're mostly concerned about him, and with visible effort he wakes himself up fully.  

*"No worries friends, I could go all day!  Well, provided the day is almost over... he he he.  But we certainly can try to secure this top floor before we tuck in, if as this fellow says there is perhaps only one threat left."*

He addresses the old man, *"Now sir, we'll just take you to sit tight with the other folks we've found safely.  As we go, we'll explain what we've done and you can tell us what you know.  In particular, what are these special treasures that are so important?  Any... swords?"*









*OOC:*


I just moved our out-of-character discussion about what to do next into character here, to help move things along.  If we need to change the plan, still time for that, but I'm guessing that this'll work.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 19, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo starts as the door swings open, realizing that he had nodded off.  He shakes his head a bit and gets up from the floor.  He looks around, mumbling about how the fair maiden seems to have run off again.
> 
> At the old man's questions, the group has a brief discussion on how to proceed.  It takes Freggo a moment to figure out that they're mostly concerned about him, and with visible effort he wakes himself up fully.
> 
> ...




"Swords!" Sertanian snorts, "well... yes, but- let me explain. When the rowdy buggers here wrecked the Hall of Great Valour they made off with five items-

an ornate Dragonhelm said to have been worn by Sir Moses during the battle for Fallcrest itself,

a set of three shields, each marked with the symbol of the red hand- said to have been used by three great Dragonborn Gladiators that fought for the enemy,

a set of iron gauntlets with beautiful filigree, these were worn by Lady Rodan, the Protector of Fallcrest,

a herladic battle standard, showing two bloody hands clasped, this belonged to The Rooters, a ferocious band of Goblins made up of two seperate tribes, and lastly..."

Sertanian snorts a little- stifling laughter...

"A great sword, well actually a Longsword crafted by the Dwarves of Hammerfast for the Elven Prince, Lemonar... actually the Longsword was ceremonial- it's edged in platinum, it weighs a ton and is so blunt you couldn't skewer candy floss... but forgive me. These items are not magical, and yet nor are they mundane- they represent our history sonny, they represent the fact that Fallcrest and the Vale endured... That is the reason why they must be returned safely to Fallcrest."

Sertanian looks resolute, determined...

"Have you found any of these items? What now?" Sertanian enquires.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 19, 2011)

Sensible?  Ah-shahran strokes his (non-existent) beard.  Perhaps, in one of my lifetimes....  He stares off into space for a moment, then refocuses on Sertanian.  I don't recall seeing any of those items, but we will certainly be looking.  Come, let us take you to where the others are waiting, where you can wait safely, while hobgoblins we're slaying.  With a glance over to Viator, he quietly adds, *And a goblin we're avenging.*


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 19, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo looks at Viator with wide eyes that slowly tear up.  Then he throws himself at his comrade in an enthusiastic hug.  He seems to nod off in mid-hug and proceeds to doze as Viator helps him to sit down, mumbling about making sure the maiden doesn't turn him into a frog.




Caught unawares, Viator stands awkwardly, his arms pinned to his side. He tries to look supportive. He manages confused. As Freggo sits down he reaches out to pat him belatedly on the shoulder and misses. He looks down. 



tiornys said:


> With a glance over to Viator, he quietly adds, *And a goblin we're avenging.*




His head snaps up and his ice blue eyes lock with Ah-shahran. He nods once. 

Yes. Let us scourge the pathetic creatures from this level then refocus to bring down our wrath on those responsible. I, we, will not fail. 

The air crackles around him and the distant rumble of thunder is heard...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 20, 2011)

Sertanian has more information- he's seen Mirtala, he was held with her for a while... you interrupt the curator's speech, Mirtala has already been rescued you assure him, the old man is glad.

Sertanian has further information- he is worried, Kartenix- the Guard Captain, he spoke to him briefly yesterday after the arduous journey from Fallcrest. The Guard Captain was going to try and escape, Sertanian tried to persuade him to wait a while... but Kartenix was terrified for the safety of his son Thurann. Sertanian fears he may have done something rash...

With that the group lead the Gnomes and Sertanian back to the Von Jallach Crypt, and then return to the chamber in which they fought the fiery creatures, and then on- the eastern passage.

The passage quickly turns north, a set of stairs lead up in to a small chamber- thick with webs... and when I say thick, certainly something has been busy. On the far side of the chamber are another pair of the metallic doors- shut, to the west a passage- stairs down.

Within the thick webs are two large cacooned objects, you fear what may lie within... and a noise, every now and then a feint buzzing sound, alongside which a pin-prick of light glows, the noise and light comes from the north-west, near one of the cocoons.

You look hard before entering the chamber...

Kali, calls a halt, in the north-west corner again is a creature- high on the wall on the angle between the wall and the ceiling, a humanoid sized creature hidden in layers and layers of webs... the creature has a bulky body, with spindly thin limbs- and the face of a monstrosity, a mixture of spider and humanoid. Complete with mandibles, the creature looks to have seen the group... it has a large two-handed weapon in its hands, it looks to be readying an ambush attack, ready to leap down.

Nothing else moves, and note only Kali can see the creature... you would have to move around and swap places for other PCs to spot it.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ber-+Looking+in.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Any further movement, by any PC, would require Stealth checks- note the amount of difficult terrain- triangle in the corner of the square, the chamber is thick with webs- as I said... Note this doen't mean that the chamber will catch fire- you certainly can burn your way through webbed squares but that would count as moving through difficult terrain to simulate the act of burning the webs away- however that would leave the squares clear.

Initiative attached- it may be needed- Kali has the feeling that the creature will not wait too long where it is...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

[/sblock]

Go now and you get the surprise round... move and you need Stealth checks, chat if you like but the creature is going to attack very soon.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Freggo bravely stays behind his friends*









*OOC:*


So we can have an optional surprise round if we so choose?  Seems prudent to just get closer so we can maneuver a bit, movement is going to be killer.







Freggo whispers to his friends, "Right, so... spider monsters... naturally.  Be sure to only call them 'attercop' if you want to get them mad.  Being on my last legs here, I'll let you fine folks lead the charge and I'll follow you in.  I'll use some fire attacks on some webs if I get the chance to clear the air."

[sblock=Surprise Round Mechanics]
Standard: Delay and move forward into the room as soon as someone else does (probably Velani or Kali).
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 21, 2011)

Kali slowly steps forward, axes held low to avoid reflecting the light.    









*OOC:*


Attempting to stealth one square forward (nearest position from which Kali can charge).  If successful, I'll be launching the surprise round.  Kali's the only one who will get to attack, but we can get our non-Freggo melee people nicely positioned.  The only other one we could realistically get to an attack position is Kyalia (without Gorm backup), and that would take more coordination and time than Kali thinks is available.

edit: hmmm, 18 is smack in "no idea if that's good enough" range.  Since I also can see more of the room at this point, I'll wait for Goonalan to say yes or no to Surprise round.  Unless I see an obviously better target, Kali's default plan is to lay a shroud on SH#1, charge it with no extras aside from DWA, and possibly shift after the attack/s depending on room layout.







[sblock=mechanics][/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [][]
Action Points [][][][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2011)

*Kyalia*

When Kali moves forward in the cover of the wall, Kyalia sneaks into his vacant position to see what kind of threat lurks ahead.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Sneaking to the spot Kali left.

As for charging... as I understand, the spiderbeast is higher up on the wall or ceiling. Also, there is a lot of difficult terrain in the way. Might be a bit tricky to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali slowly steps forward, axes held low to avoid reflecting the light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> When Kali moves forward in the cover of the wall, Kyalia sneaks into his vacant position to see what kind of threat lurks ahead.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Sneaking to the spot Kali left.
> ...




Kali and then Kyalia creep a little forward- the spider-like creature remains attached to the wall in the thick of the webs, in the north-west corner, Kyalia notes its location.

There's a clicking noise within the chamber... then silence, eerie...

Then a buzzing sound, accompanied again with a dull yellow glow, a creature- perhaps an insect caught in the webs to the north-west also.

There's nothing else to be seen, or heard. 

Although every now and then, the scent of rotten flesh...

New Map-

157 The Webbed Chamber- Into position

The encounter has obviously not started yet, so no initiative as of yet- still a a surprise action is available (in Init order- remember one action only). Larry said he would be able to post in the evening- if he's not back by this evening then can someone bot Velani?

        *GM:*  The Wiki is moving along, feel free to have a look and C&P details of PCs- no pressure, only if you get a chance. If you have ideas for what you'd like to see there then message me or Raven, who is a genius at these things.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2011)

*Kayalia*

When Kali looks back, Kyalia points to his bow, seeing that the chamber might be a bit difficult to traverse with all the webs. Since the spider creature is wielding a melee weapon, they will probably get into close combat soon enough. Right now, arrows were called for.

The elf also signals back to Ah-shahran and Viator, that Viator and Gorm should swap positions before they begin their surprise attack.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Velani counts and pounces*

In the moments leading up to the attack, Velani prepares her mind to protect her allies.  Then she holds up her sword and whispers, "On five we charge.  One... two..."  And then she charges into the webs toward the known foe.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Prior to surprise round = Defender Aura activated
Standard: Move to G:10 - This assumes the square that Kali is on IS difficult terrain.  If it is not, she'll go through that square and make it to F:9.
Contingent Interrupts: Guardian's counter if anyone is hit within 2 squares.  THEN Righteous Shield if anyone is hit within 3 squares.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> In the moments leading up to the attack, Velani prepares her mind to protect her allies.  Then she holds up her sword and whispers, "On five we charge.  One... two..."  And then she charges into the webs toward the known foe.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Prior to surprise round = Defender Aura activated
> ...




Velani hacks her way in to the chamber... the creature in the corner, she can just see it, doesn't stir- yet...

        *GM:*  It's a hard corner, and so G10 is as far as Velani can go regardless- unless she's running.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

158 The Webbed Chamber- Velani moves in

Next up Kyalia and then Kali.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Velani hacks her way in to the chamber... the creature in the corner, she can just see it, doesn't stir- yet...
> 
> *GM:*  It's a hard corner, and so G10 is as far as Velani can go regardless- unless she's running.












*OOC:*


 Unless I'm misreading the map, it's quite possible.
1 step (if not difficult terrain) - I:11-H:12
2 steps - H12-G:11
1 step - G:11-G:10
1 step - G:10-F:9


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Unless I'm misreading the map, it's quite possible.
> ...




        *GM:*  Sorry H12 difficult terrain.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Once they spring the attack, Kyalia lets her arrows fly.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike (with CA)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 22, 2011)

As arrows fly, Kali charges in, swinging his axe in an overhead cut while calling on his darker training to enhance the blow.  As the strike connects, his other axe follows the first one in, cutting into the creature's bloated belly.  

[sblock=mechanics]Free: lay a shroud on SH#1
Standard: Charge to F8, activating shroud
Free: shift to E8
Free: DWA

End result: Kali to E8, SC#1 takes 29 damage unless its AC is very high.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][]
Action Points [][][][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 22, 2011)

Ah-shahran steps into the chamber beside Velani, Gorm guarding his flank.  As he looks at the creature hanging from the wall, his eyes widen.  An ettercap!  These are the things that took Kartenix!

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G11, Gorm to G12.

I'm using my earlier knowledge roll here, since I'm pretty sure these are the things it applied to.
That said, I'll roll a new knowledge check for other, combat-related info.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 33/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 20
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 [][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Readied action

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Freggo follows... still a bit loopy*

Freggo is ready for the charge and troops in after his friends.  Hearing Ah-shahran's comment about Ettercaps, he glances around, looking to see if there are any captives still alive... particularly if the captives happen to be princesses...

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard: Move to H:12 if Ah-shahran is in G:11; if not, move to G:11.
Free: Heal check on any captives for signs of life
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 22, 2011)

As his companions charge in, Viator steps up to get a better view of the room. He postions himself behind the slightly unsteady Freggo, a hand gently on his shoulder.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to H11[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Once they spring the attack, Kyalia lets her arrows fly.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike (with CA)[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia unleashes two arrows into the mass of webs high in the corner... alas only one strikes its target, scoring no more than a glancing blow, the bulbous spider-thing stirs- but only for a second, and then resumes its lurking squat.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 3 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> As arrows fly, Kali charges in, swinging his axe in an overhead cut while calling on his darker training to enhance the blow.  As the strike connects, his other axe follows the first one in, cutting into the creature's bloated belly.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Free: lay a shroud on SH#1
> Standard: Charge to F8, activating shroud
> ...




        *GM:*  I take it the Shift to E8 was using Aspect of the Cunning Fox activated earlier, not a problem- E8 is difficult terrain that's all.     

Kali is all action, he squints hard the horrible insect man, marking the creature for death, and then sets off at pace- his battleaxe digs deep, Kali spins and then delivers a hand axe blow to the creatures leg. The creature squeal and chitters furiously... the chittering noise echoes, or else.

Kali can't afford to look round, but he's certain that the creature is not alone- the chittering comes from behind him, there are at least another two of the creatures chittering their replies.

The bulbous beast hisses and bleeds, a slick of black blood which creeps down the wall on which it perches, it unfolds- and swings with the greataxe it holds in its spindly arms. All the time perched, spider-like, standing on the vertical surface of the wall...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Spider Humanoid #1*
22 Spider Humanoid #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider Humanoid #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- 

Spider Humanoid #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Spiderman, I mean... men.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Spider Humanoid #1*

The creature unfurls, grasps its greataxe and swings down hard at Kali, all the time- like a spider, attached to the vertical surface of the wall...

Alas the bloodied beast misses it's target, it chitters and sulks... plots its next attack.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Spider Humanoid #1
22 Spider Humanoid #2*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider Humanoid #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up... #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 22, 2011)

*Spider Humanoid #2*

Kyali screams and points upwards- to the ceiling... scurrying across the entrance way in which the majority of the adventurers stand is a second of the bulbous spidery humanoids- greataxe before it, it charges and swings hard at Kali's back.

At the last moment the Razorclaw Shifter twists his body- the creature's greataxe sails wide...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Spider Humanoid #1
22 Spider Humanoid #2
20 Ah-shahran*
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider Humanoid #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...li+gets+flanked.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Ah-shahran, Freggo and then Viator; if you want to go with your posted actions then just message me to say so.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran steps into the chamber beside Velani, Gorm guarding his flank.  As he looks at the creature hanging from the wall, his eyes widen.  An ettercap!  These are the things that took Kartenix!
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G11, Gorm to G12.
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran and Gorm hack their way forward through the fibrous webs and in to the chamber proper. There Ah-shahran ponders the creatures the adventurers face...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Spider Humanoid #1
22 Spider Humanoid #2
20 Ah-shahran*
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider Humanoid #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ah-shahran's thoughts]
The two creatures are Ettercap Fang Guards- humanoids with a good mix of arachnid traits, the beasts are capable of doing great harm with their greataxes, don't let their spindly arms fool you in to thinking otherwise. The creatures are stealthy and adept at traversing webbed arenas without delay, likewise (and as demonstrated) they are equally at home on any surface. 

Their nastiest trick however is their bite, only usable when flanking a target- the bite of the Ettercap Fang Guard can leave a creature Stunned, as well as taking Poison damage. They particularly prey upon creatures that are impeded- that is immobilised, restrained or otherwise prevented from acting.
[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo is ready for the charge and troops in after his friends.  Hearing Ah-shahran's comment about Ettercaps, he glances around, looking to see if there are any captives still alive... particularly if the captives happen to be princesses...
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Standard: Move to H:12 if Ah-shahran is in G:11; if not, move to G:11.
> ...




Alas Freggo finds no captives he can practice his healing arts upon...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Spider Humanoid #1
22 Spider Humanoid #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Spider Humanoid #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider Humanoid #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- 

Turn #2

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

160 The Webbed Chamber- PCs move up

Next up Viator- still want to stick with your action? Message me to confirm or deny.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 23, 2011)

[sblock=Velani's plan for her turn] Raven, so you can plan Viator's turn, Velani's going to move to F8 and target the bloody ettercap in E7. [/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=Velani's plan for her turn] Raven, so you can plan Viator's turn, Velani's going to move to F8 and target the bloody ettercap in E7. [/sblock]




Viator begins to step up to gain better perspective on the suddenly more dangerous situation. However, out of the corner of his eye, he glimpes movement and Ah-shahran barks out an order...


_...the flying creatures whirled around him, insubstantial but distracting. Confusion, panic, shot through him, his arms raised to fight them off._

_Listen to your orders! Maintain calm and listen to your orders!_

_He carefully lowered his arms as he breathed calmly._

_A flying creature swooped low towards him, talons ready to shred him._

_The mind is the sole self._

_From the corner of his eye, he glimpsed movement, a something crouching low to the floor._

_Now! At your 3 o'clock! Unleash!_

_Without taking his eyes from the talons he reached out with his right hand, his fingers twitching. The world erupted around the shadowed movement. The flying creature dissipated and all was still._

_He was turned away from the broken body before he could get a better look at its tiny, broken frame._

_Good, son. Very good..._


Without thinking, Viator reaches out with his right hand, his fingers twitching, his power unleashed in an attempt to catch the threat. His memories flooding back to him, his power suddenly surges and flows through him.

[sblock=Actions] Standard Action = DS at E10: Spider Creature #2 - Unsure of hit - if HIT 10 dmg and teleport to D8, if MISS see Free Action
Free Action if needed = Adept's Insight to aid attack (Augmented) - +4 to attack roll[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]
AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 5/8
Power Points: 2/3
[sblock=Powers]
Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)[/sblock]
[sblock=[B]Rituals][/B]
Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]
Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As his companions charge in, Viator steps up to get a better view of the room. He postions himself behind the slightly unsteady Freggo, a hand gently on his shoulder.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move = Move to H11[/sblock]




Viator shuffles forward to get closer to the action... Kali is in the thick of it.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #1
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Move H11.

Ettercap #3- 

Turn #2

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up, the third Ettercap.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ettercap #3*

Suddenly the entire group of adventurers, and much of the chamber, is covered in blankets of thick tangling spiders webs- the source of this horrible cobwebby burst is yet another Ettercap situated on the ceiling in the north-east corner. The third Ettercap is smaller than the other two facing off against Kali.

The webs are... you're trapped!

All of you... Immobilised, unable to move...

In the corner, on the ceiling, the newly revealed Ettercaps clicks furiously- calling the faithful to dine!

        *GM:*  Note Ettercaps are not affected by the webs, or any webs for that matter.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 1 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani*
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #1
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. Immobilised (save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Immobilised (save ends).

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Move H11.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs- Hit all- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...r-+Immobilised_.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Velani then Kyalia, then Kali.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Sorry [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] , under advisement I changes my action. See above. Will
Have no effect on the third Ettercaps action


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator begins to step up to gain better perspective on the suddenly more dangerous situation. However, out of the corner of his eye, he glimpes movement and Ah-shahran barks out an order...
> 
> 
> _...the flying creatures whirled around him, insubstantial but distracting. Confusion, panic, shot through him, his arms raised to fight them off._
> ...




        *GM:*  You're not Immobilised- you are now not in the attack area.     

Viator spies, just, one of the Ettercaps in the chamber ahead- he concentrates, and then unleashes his Dimensional Scramble- with an extra effort the spell shapes and takes effect. The Ettercap is bruised and suddenly blinks out- only to appear in a less advantageous position.

Viator grins.

New Stats-

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani*
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #1
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. Immobilised (save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 10 HP.
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New New Map-

161 The Webbed Chamber- Immobilised!

Next up Velani, Kyalia and then Kali...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 23, 2011)

Velani

Determined not to leave Kali to the ettercaps' whims, Velani tugs, cuts, pulls, and forces her way free from the webbing. With a battle cry, she throws herself at the bloody one already gnawing on her shifter friend.









*OOC:*


 Minor: Grit and Spittle, spend surge, make save vs anything save can end
Free: Heroic Effort, +4 to save
Move: to F8
Standard: Valiant Strike (which I've not been using correctly until now - even the 1st adjacent enemy provides a +1 to hit) 















*OOC:*


 Prepared Interrupt: If Kali is hit by an attack and Velani is not included, pop Guardian's Counter
Prepared Interrupt: If anyone else is damaged by an attack w/in 3 squares of Velani, pop Righteous Shield


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Determined not to leave Kali to the ettercaps' whims, Velani tugs, cuts, pulls, and forces her way free from the webbing. With a battle cry, she throws herself at the bloody one already gnawing on her shifter friend.
> 
> ...




Velani tears herself free of the webs- eventually and the staggers forward to slice at the nearest Ettercap menacing Kali... her longsword leaves a slick of blood in its wake.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia*
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #1
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 10 HP.
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

162 The Webbed Chamber- Velani tears free

Excellent play.

Next up: Kyalia and then Kali- followed by the Ettercap Fange Guards.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


 cost Velani a healing surge to use Grit and Spittle...not a huge deal, and I'd sure love to keep the surge.... just trying to keep honest......


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> cost Velani a healing surge to use Grit and Spittle...not a huge deal, and I'd sure love to keep the surge.... just trying to keep honest......




        *GM:*  Noted. Will amend.

PS You're in a fight!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Stuck in place, thanks to the entangling spiderwebs, Kyalia does her best to fight the beasts. Thankfully, her bow allows her to continue her attacks, even though, she cannot move from her spot. Two more arrows whiz towards the first ettercap.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on E#1
Standard: Twin Strike on E#1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

Seeking to end at least one tormentor, Kali swings again with his axe.  The strike goes wide, but he exerts himself, marking the creature for death as he brings the axe around in another blow.  As the axe cleaves through spider flesh, his other axe lashes out, seeking more blood.  As the first ettercap collapses, Kali tears his feet free of the webbing holding him down.  

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on EFG#1
Free: Assassin's Shroud on EFG#1
Action Point: MBA on EFG#1, activating shroud  --  Crit!  Thus, 23 damage.
Free: Dual Weapon Attack on EFG#1 if it's alive, or on EFG#2 if the first one died

End result: EFG#1 dead, either from 63 total damage after the crit, or (if it happened to have 64 or 65 HP--and was exactly bloodied back at 32 damage) as a result of DWA.  EFG#2 possibly takes 9 damage if 63 was enough to kill EFG#1.  Save made against Immobilized.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][][][/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Save vs. Immobilization for Kali needed


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Save vs. Immobilization for Kali needed











*OOC:*


Already made, with an 11.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think I posted before you finished! Sorry!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Stuck in place, thanks to the entangling spiderwebs, Kyalia does her best to fight the beasts. Thankfully, her bow allows her to continue her attacks, even though, she cannot move from her spot. Two more arrows whiz towards the first ettercap.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry on E#1
> Standard: Twin Strike on E#1[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia fires two arrows in quick succession, alas neither of them are on target, nor is the Elven Ranger able to extricate herself from the sticky webs...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali*
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #1
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 10 HP.
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- 

Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Seeking to end at least one tormentor, Kali swings again with his axe.  The strike goes wide, but he exerts himself, marking the creature for death as he brings the axe around in another blow.  As the axe cleaves through spider flesh, his other axe lashes out, seeking more blood.  As the first ettercap collapses, Kali tears his feet free of the webbing holding him down.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on EFG#1
> Free: Assassin's Shroud on EFG#1
> ...




Kali's first battleaxe attack sails wide, the fat bulbous spider creature is nimble that's for sure, that said the Shifter's second attack is... well, a massacre. The Ettercaps head goes spinning, coming to rest at the top of the stairs.

Kali adds to the Ettercap's worries by hacking with his hand axe in his off-hand at the second Fang Guard, the creature takes a minor wound but fights on- in the process the big man rips himself free of the webs- he's all action Kali.

One down.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the remaining Ettercap Fang Guard.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

*Ettercap Fang Guard #2*

The bulbous spidery humanoid is locked in battle, it shuffles a little to the side, the webs seem to part to let it through, or at least do not stick to the creature's strange rubbery skin. 

Greataxe to the fore it swings at the Shifter again... and again fails to hit the mark.

In the corner the newly revealed Ettercap on the ceiling begins to click furiously...

Webs shift and fold on the ceiling and... a four foot diameter spider, camouflaged exactly in black and grey leaps down at...

New Map to follow.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3-

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- 

[/sblock]

Next up the Spider.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

*Spider #1*

The arachnid charges and leaps at Gorm... and is duly frustrated as it falls short of Ah-shahran's spirit companion, the spider, now on the floor, rears and stabs out with its fangs, Gorm is more than a match however, he stays safe from harm.

From the other side of the chamber- another spider leaps...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3-
Spider #1- 
Spider #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Ettercap #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Spider #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

*Spider #2*

And repeats the attack- scuttling across the ceiling (unseen) and then leaping down at Ah-shahran... alas with the same effect, the spider lands short of its target and sits exposed upon the cold stone floor- a little out of its element.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran*
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends).
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends).
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends).
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. 

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 19 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3-
Spider #1- 
Spider #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Ettercap #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...hamber-+Spiders.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Ah-shahran, Freggo then Viator.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Freggo talks to a dog*

Freggo addresses Gorn with great sincerity and respect.  *"Your pardon, Gorn the magic dog, but I'd very much like to create magical fire in the spot where you're standing to clean things up around here.  Do you think you might relocate yourself for the moment?"*


----------



## tiornys (Aug 24, 2011)

*Ah-shahran gets busy*

Gorm pants happily at Freggo, then snaps at some key joins in the webs binding Freggo's feet before fading away, energizing Freggo to swing at the nearby spider.  Meanwhile, Ah-shahran looks at the ceiling and mutters,  How many spider-oids are infesting this place, anyway?!  Raising his hands, he calls forth a swirling mass of spirits that burst outward, damaging the spiders and invigorating the party.  As Gorm reappears next to Velani, a spark of energy flies from Ah-shahran's hand and envelops Kyalia's bow in a soft nimbus.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo, with a Nature stunt to try to grant him a saving throw.
Action Point: Spirit of the Healing Flood, attacking all enemies in a burst 5 from Ah-shahran.  That covers the entire chamber, so if anything is still hidden, please roll attacks for me--and note half damage on a miss.
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F9, temp HP to Velani
Move-->Minor: Adaptive Stratagem on Kyalia, she gets a +4 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=All Party Members]Until the end of the encounter, you have Regenerate 2 while bloodied.  As a minor action, you can end the regeneration to regain 10 HP.[/sblock]

[sblock=Kyalia]You have a +4 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of Ah-shahran's next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 33/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 20
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 [x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Regenerate 2 while bloodied/end for 10 HP

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 24, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Gorm pants happily at Freggo, then snaps at some key joins in the webs binding Freggo's feet before fading away, energizing Freggo to swing at the nearby spider.  Meanwhile, Ah-shahran looks at the ceiling and mutters,  How many spider-oids are infesting this place, anyway?!  Raising his hands, he calls forth a swirling mass of spirits that burst outward, damaging the spiders and invigorating the party.  As Gorm reappears next to Velani, a spark of energy flies from Ah-shahran's hand and envelops Kyalia's bow in a soft nimbus.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Freggo, with a Nature stunt to try to grant him a saving throw.
> Action Point: Spirit of the Healing Flood, attacking all enemies in a burst 5 from Ah-shahran.  That covers the entire chamber, so if anything is still hidden, please roll attacks for me--and note half damage on a miss.
> ...




Gorm infusues Freggo who swings hard around the corner at the spider there- alas to no effect, furthermore the spirit hound and Ah-shahran attempt to allow Freggo the opportunity to escape his bounds, calling on the nature spirits- alas, again, it is all for nought.

Ah-shahran thinks quickly- suddenly a burst of rainbow energies burst from the Deva doing harm to his enemies and rapidly improving the healing potential of his comrades. And yet again his concentration is askew, only one of the spiders suffers the full impact of his powers.

Still the Deva is not done, Gorm reappears bolstery Sgt. Velani, and Kyalia suddenly feels a strengthening of her arm... all the while Ah-shahran struggles, and fails, to escape the webs.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo*
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Immobilised (save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/39 (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 24 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3- 5 HP damage taken.
Spider #1- 5 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Ettercap #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

164 The Webbed Chamber- Ah-shahran in action

Next up Freggo then Viator.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Freggo's magic time*

_Well magic, I'm stuck in a web and I just want to find my bed.  I'm going to try something new here, and I expect you to cooperate.  It's that old blocking spell I learned about... now how does it go..._

Freggo begins muttering quietly with his eyes closed, but each word is spoken louder, "Shara sineverel morlin sudai..."
His head snaps up and as voice rises to a creshendo and his left hand reaches out and seems to grasp hold of something, *"Suni numira eddi SUBAI!"*

A blinding flash of blue and Freggo is holding a large translucent blue shield, with a mildly surprised look on his face.  _Well, that was a bit tiring... I don't think I can do that spell very often..._

Freggo quickly turns his attention to the webs in front of him and he waves his sword a few times as green flames begin to lick about it.  As he gestures his left hand seems to leave the shield from time to time, but the shield does not seem to be affected.  

*"Magic... flamey... sword!"*  Freggo puts all his effort in to channeling his magic into a burning attack against the webs in the area, trying to singe the nearby spider a bit too.

Not daring to look to see if it works, Freggo sets about pulling himself free, but his exhausted body can't quite make it.  Screaming in frustration, Freggo, bites down on the webs, finally tearing himself loose and discovering that Ettercap webs do not taste very nice.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Minor: Host of Shields - Stance granting +2 to AC and Reflex
Move: Spend time concentrating on attacking webs instead of things
Standard: Green Flame Blade on G:12 - if the attack seems close, use Brawling Warrior to gain +1 to the attack (making it 15).  If it hits, burn webs in H:11, F:11, G:12, F:12, and F:13 and do 3 fire damage to spider in G:13.
End of Turn: Saving throw to escape webs - Heroic Effort to gain +4 and escape
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 25, 2011)

Viator spots the new enemies and springs to action. In a blur he streaks into the centre of the room. Without a moment's hesitation, he reaches out with both of his hands at the ettercap on it's own in the corner. His blood burns as his power sears through him and the air around the creature thickens, slowing and resisting his movements but not binding him totally.

Suddenly, Viator spins on the spot, arms still out, turning towards the spider creature on the other side of the room. The bound ettercap follows his gesture, is lifted and goes flying across the room! It collides heavily with its companion and they both fall sprawled to the ground, infront of Kali and Velani.

Viator breathes hard and lifts a twitching hand to his head before his eyes flick open and his left hand flies out again.  A low hum is heard near the newly fallen enemies and a build of static seems to crawl across their bodies, causing their bodies to spasm unpredictably.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Fey Step to E12
Standard = Living Missile: Ettercap #3 - MISS slowed (save ends)
Minor = Living Missile attack: slide Ettercap #3 to E9 - 6 dmg and prone; Ettercap Fang Guard #2 - HIT for 13 dmg and prone
Action Point = Dishearten at D10: Ettercap Fang Guard #2 - HIT 6 dmg and -2 to attack; Ettercap #3 - HIT 6 dmg and -2 to attack[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 5/8
Power Points: 2/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> _Well magic, I'm stuck in a web and I just want to find my bed.  I'm going to try something new here, and I expect you to cooperate.  It's that old blocking spell I learned about... now how does it go..._
> 
> Freggo begins muttering quietly with his eyes closed, but each word is spoken louder, "Shara sineverel morlin sudai..."
> His head snaps up and as voice rises to a creshendo and his left hand reaches out and seems to grasp hold of something, *"Suni numira eddi SUBAI!"*
> ...




Freggo mutters arcane words, magic infuses the air, shielding the Swordmage. He focuses his power, and then with his eyes shut swirls his greenflame blade around him, the result is small but significant. All around Freggo the webs burn and char, the nearest spider is also a little crisped.

Ah-shahran and Kyalia should have an easier time escaping their bonds, while the area surrounding Freggo is now clear of webs.

        *GM:*  Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 to Saves vs Immobilised next time & Close Burst 1 around Freggo now free of webs and no longer difficult terrain.     

The young hero, with a Heroic Effort, shrugs off the webs that had momentarily held him fast.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator*
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/39 (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 24 HP damage taken.
Ettercap #3- 5 HP damage taken.
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- 

Ettercap #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator spots the new enemies and springs to action. In a blur he streaks into the centre of the room. Without a moment's hesitation, he reaches out with both of his hands at the ettercap on it's own in the corner. His blood burns as his power sears through him and the air around the creature thickens, slowing and resisting his movements but not binding him totally.
> 
> Suddenly, Viator spins on the spot, arms still out, turning towards the spider creature on the other side of the room. The bound ettercap follows his gesture, is lifted and goes flying across the room! It collides heavily with its companion and they both fall sprawled to the ground, infront of Kali and Velani.
> 
> ...




Viator suddenly appears in the centre of the chamber- fastens his gaze on the Ettercap still on the ceiling... a moment later the great bulbous fiend is sent spinning across the chamber and slams in to its compatriot- resulting in the pair left sprawled on the floor.

Not finished Viator conjures a black cloud- of sorts, the Ettercap are left in a blue funk when Viator's magic fades.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 2 

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/39 (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 43 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Ettercap #3- 17 HP damage taken. Slowed (save ends).  Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ettercap #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ettercap #3*

        *GM:*  I moved Ettercap #3 in to the wrong square originally- alas it should be in E9, my bad- read below as a Longspear attack on Velani, but still the deep hatred for Viator. E#3 is of course in Velani's Defender's Aura. map is being re-done, should be in soon.      

The creature clicks furiously as it clambers to its feet... behind the Ettercap Fang Guard, clearly being admonsihed, struggles and fails to find its feet. 

At a loss what to do, and unable to maneuver, the Ettercap fetches out its longspear, secured by sticky strands to its back and then stabs at Viator... again with no luck and even less skill.

A crescendo of clicks and whirrs follows on- even the spiders listen- they skitter round to face their new enemy, the enemy that has brough shame and harm to their mistress- Viator.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani*
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/39 (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 43 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Ettercap #3- 17 HP damage taken. Slowed (save ends).  Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- 

Kyalia- 

Kali-

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Living+Missile.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Velani, Kyalia and then Kali- and still I have not rolled a successful attack roll to do damage.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 26, 2011)

Velani

"Thanks for saving me the trouble of coming over to you, love. Not the smartest thing you've ever done and, unfortunately, it's likely to be one of the last things you'll ever do."

Unfortunately, Velani's all smack and no whack, so she scoots over to get within range of the spider irking Ah-shahran and close enough to more of her comrades to help with her guardian powers.









*OOC:*


 Valiant Strike vs. E3 w/ Holy Smite
Move to F10, provoke 2x OAs from E3 and spider (+2 all defenses - Hvy Blade Expertise)
prepared interrupt: Guardian's Counter if any ally w/in 2 squares is hit by an enemy (swap places, Velani takes damage, Velani makes MBA vs. triggering enemy)
prepared interrupt: Righteous Shield, only if not close enough for Guardian's Counter


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Thanks for saving me the trouble of coming over to you, love. Not the smartest thing you've ever done and, unfortunately, it's likely to be one of the last things you'll ever do."
> 
> ...




Velani stabs hard at the Ettercap- alas misses by a country mile, the Cavalier then scurries off to re-position, help her friends... the Ettercap predicts Velani's passage- stabs out its longspear and scores a hit- a shall wound though. The nearest spider tries to get in on the action, but Velani is too quick.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia*
22 Kali
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
21 Spider #2
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 43 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Ettercap #3- 17 HP damage taken. Slowed (save ends).  -2 To Hit (Viator). Defender's Aura (Velani).
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 10 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...elani+maneuvers.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kyalia and then Kali.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2011)

*Kyalia*









*OOC:*


Looks like all of the spiders have cover from Kyalia. The -2 is not deducted from the attack rolls, yet, because that might change.








Still struggling against the webs, Kyalia is encouraged by her allies and tries to remain calm. She focuses on the spiders, raises her bow, and begins to launch arrow after arrow at them.

Afterwards, she tries to get free of the webs once more.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Target order (aka, let's be a bit optimistic here): Spider #2 (attacks with additional -2 due to cover), then Ettercap #3 (who would not have cover, once Spider #2 is gone)

Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Spider #2
Standard: Twin Strike
ACTION POINT: Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 26, 2011)

*Kali picks on a fallen foe*

Kali disregards the leader and continues his assault on the fallen ettercap, swinging his axe down with extra force.  As his blow strikes home, he slips to a more advantageous position, and continues to assault the spidery creatures, turning his attention to the leader after slaying the ettercap on the ground and striking a another vicious blow.  

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on EFG#2, CA from prone 
No Action: add Power Attack to the MBA, deal 16 damage, total of 59 damage to EFG#2 (possible kill)
Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to D8 (using both squares to shift into difficult terrain)
Free: Dual Weapon Attack on EFG#2 if alive, E#3 otherwise, CA either way
Action Point: MBA on E#3 (assuming EFG#2 is dead) -- CRIT! for 17 damage
Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to D9

My poor move and minor actions--I have nothing to do with you!  Can I give them to Ah-shahran? 

edit--End Result: either 27 damage to EFG#2 and 17 to E#3, or 16 to EFG#2 and 28 to E#3.  Kali winds up in D9, making it harder for E#3 to shift away from OAs[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Since it's the enemies turn next, I'll note that Velani can only use Guardian's Counter for Freggo (assuming G11 is now clear of webs), since it grants 2 squares of shift to her and the ally she's supposed to swap with.  That's not enough for Viator or Kali due to difficult terrain, and Ah-shahran can't shift due to being Immobilized.







[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+7
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][x][][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Looks like all of the spiders have cover from Kyalia. The -2 is not deducted from the attack rolls, yet, because that might change.
> ...




Kyalia unleashes a salvo of arrows, first of all settling her eye upon the nearest Spider she can see- one arrow is all it takes for the creature to deflate, sag and die...

Three more arrows fly at the Ettercap recently employed as a pinball by Viator, two of which strike home, with a little help from her Elven Accuracy- both causing rents and tears in the creature's flesh- the last revealed Ettercap is bloodied.

And still the Elf Ranger cannot escape the webs.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali*
22 Ettercap Fang Guard #2
21 Spider #1
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator
5 Ettercap #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 43 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Prone. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Ettercap #3- 45 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (save ends).  -2 To Hit (Viator). Defender's Aura (Velani).
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss (with Holy Smite) 5 radiant damage. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Spider #2. Twin Strike Spider #2- Hit 18 damage- DEAD & Ettercap #3- Miss. Action Point. Twin Strike Ettercap #3- Hit & Miss (Elven Accuracy) Hit = 23 damage- Bloodied. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali disregards the leader and continues his assault on the fallen ettercap, swinging his axe down with extra force.  As his blow strikes home, he slips to a more advantageous position, and continues to assault the spidery creatures, turning his attention to the leader after slaying the ettercap on the ground and striking a another vicious blow.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on EFG#2, CA from prone
> No Action: add Power Attack to the MBA, deal 16 damage, total of 59 damage to EFG#2 (possible kill)
> ...




Kali is all action, first stop is lay in to the floudering Ettercap Fang Guard on the dirty floor- a slash of his battleaxe and the beast is done. Kali dances hard left, flanking the Ettercap pinball- the first blow is with his hand axe, removing one of the creatures arms at the shoulder... the second blow, well... the second blow decapitates the creature.

Kali moves again, just one Spider left to destroy.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
21 Spider #1*
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 59 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap #3- 73 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss (with Holy Smite) 5 radiant damage. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Spider #2. Twin Strike Spider #2- Hit 18 damage- DEAD & Ettercap #3- Miss. Action Point. Twin Strike Ettercap #3- Hit & Miss (Elven Accuracy) Hit = 23 damage- Bloodied. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Shift D8. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ettercap #3- Hit 11 damage. Action Point. Battleaxe CA Ettercap #3- Crit 17 damage- DEAD. Shift D9.

Spider #1- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Spider #1.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Spider #1*

The last Spider scurries over to Viator, and after a few feints and false starts, and bites the Psion- the wound hurts terribly, but there's no poison present in the wound.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
21 Spider #1
20 Ah-shahran*
16 Freggo
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. +4 Damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/22 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 59 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap #3- 73 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Spider #1- 8 HP damage taken.
Spider #2- 18 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss (with Holy Smite) 5 radiant damage. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Spider #2. Twin Strike Spider #2- Hit 18 damage- DEAD & Ettercap #3- Miss. Action Point. Twin Strike Ettercap #3- Hit & Miss (Elven Accuracy) Hit = 23 damage- Bloodied. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Shift D8. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ettercap #3- Hit 11 damage. Action Point. Battleaxe CA Ettercap #3- Crit 17 damage- DEAD. Shift D9.

Spider #1- Shift F13. Bite Viator- Hit 8 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...e+left+standing.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Ah-shahran, Freggo and then Viator.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 26, 2011)

*Ah-shahran pushes toward the denouement*

Excellent work!  Just one more to squash....  Ah-shahran snaps his fingers, and two spirits rise up around the spider, slashing at it before dissipating into the air.  Gorm bounds across the chamber to menace the spider, while Ah-shahran kicks away the fire-weakened webs holding his feet.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Twin Panthers on the remaining spider
Move: Gorm to F14

edit: that's a successful save with the +2 bonus I forgot to add[/sblock]

[sblock=All Party Members (maybe)]IF Twin Panthers hit, gain CA on melee attacks against any enemy adjacent to Gorm.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 33/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 20
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 [x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Regenerate 2 while bloodied/end for 10 HP

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Freggo could have sworn he saw...*

*"Ha haaa!"*  Freggo finishes burning and hacking his way out of the webs, and looks around, eager to fight the foul spider-monsters.  But in the room he can see only his friends.  Leaning close to Ah-Shahran he whispers, "Weren't there just... I mean... I thought I saw..."  _Wait a minute... fair maidens, princesses, spider monsters... oh man, I'm just imagining things again!  Pull yourself together Freggo!_

Freggo laughs nervously.  "He he... ah... never mind."  But then he spies one more spider.  _Darn, still seeing things... well, just act natural, don't embarass yourself._

Freggo casually whistles a tune as he walks on over to the spider, swinging his sword and grinning reassuring to his friends.  Then he whispers conspicuously loudly to the spider, "Pssst... spider!  I'm the only one that can see you, because you're just a figment of my exhausted imagination!  So you'd better fight me, it's the only chance you've got!"

Nodding in satisfaction with his logic, Freggo spins his sword in a bewildering arc and slashes the spider across both front legs before drawing it in and sliding behind it.  He then takes an extra breath and launches his flaming sword attack at the imagined foe, scorching its entirely non-existent body and blasting forth flames to clear out some of the nearby webs.

He looks up at his friends, *"Oh... um... don't mind me!  I'm not fighting imaginary spiders!  Just... clearing the webs away!"*

[sblock=Mechanics]
Move: Move to F:12 by way of G:11 to avoid OA
Minor: Aegis of Ensnarement on spider
Standard: Luring Strike, hitting and shifting to E:13, pulling the spider to F:12
Action Point: Green Flame Blade with CA against spider, also burning webs in E:11, F:11, and F:13 on a hit
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


This turn is assuming Gorn doesn't provide CA, because I'm doubtful that a 14 hits a spider's reflex.  If he does, I'd just attack directly and not pull the spider away from Gorn.  Also would just do Greenflame both attacks and so do an extra 4 damage.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Excellent work!  Just one more to squash....  Ah-shahran snaps his fingers, and two spirits rise up around the spider, slashing at it before dissipating into the air.  Gorm bounds across the chamber to menace the spider, while Ah-shahran kicks away the fire-weakened webs holding his feet.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Twin Panthers on the remaining spider
> Move: Gorm to F14
> ...




Ah-shahran unleashes his Twin Panthers- spectral felines which tear and claw at the remaining spider, which is left bloodied by the exchange... it's a miracle it survived.

Gorm moves closer to the arachnid as Ah-shahran finally tears himself free of the webs.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
21 Spider #1
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo*
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. 
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/22 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 59 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap #3- 73 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Spider #1- 13 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Spider #2- 31 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss (with Holy Smite) 5 radiant damage. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Spider #2. Twin Strike Spider #2- Hit 18 damage- DEAD & Ettercap #3- Miss. Action Point. Twin Strike Ettercap #3- Hit & Miss (Elven Accuracy) Hit = 23 damage- Bloodied. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Shift D8. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ettercap #3- Hit 11 damage. Action Point. Battleaxe CA Ettercap #3- Crit 17 damage- DEAD. Shift D9.

Spider #1- Shift F13. Bite Viator- Hit 8 damage.

Ah-shahran- Twin Panthers Spider #2- Miss & Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Move Gorm F14. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Freggo- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Freggo, then Viator... if needed.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *"Ha haaa!"*  Freggo finishes burning and hacking his way out of the webs, and looks around, eager to fight the foul spider-monsters.  But in the room he can see only his friends.  Leaning close to Ah-Shahran he whispers, "Weren't there just... I mean... I thought I saw..."  _Wait a minute... fair maidens, princesses, spider monsters... oh man, I'm just imagining things again!  Pull yourself together Freggo!_
> 
> Freggo laughs nervously.  "He he... ah... never mind."  But then he spies one more spider.  _Darn, still seeing things... well, just act natural, don't embarass yourself._
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  You get CA so I went with Greenflame Blade, and you killed the Spider with one hit- but what's this about Greenflame Blade burning stuff at E11, F11 & F13. Last time you used it as a stunt- and accompanied it with a good Arcana check. The power actually states you deal fire damage to adjacent enemies, a couple of things-
1) Terrain isn't your enemy... mess with the power when you're doing a stunt but nothing changes without the stunt.
2) Do the same stunt again and I'll ban the stunt- a stunt is a one-off- 'I'm trapped in a web, my friends could be about to take a beating' kinda thing... whew you pulled it off- you made it easier for your friends to escape, did a little damage to the enemy- and cleared some of the webs- well done! But next time try a different stunt- that was a one-off.  

Sorry if I didn't make it clear- a stunt is as described above- something different, imaginative and heroic. It's not generally repeatable... it's a one-off (for that PC).     

Freggo saunters forward, casual like, and then cuts the last Spider down with his flaming longsword- victory is yours.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #13 Webbed Chamber

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

29 Velani
27 Kyalia
22 Kali
20 Ah-shahran
16 Freggo
6 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Freggo 33/26 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/0. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. Host of Shields +2 AC & Reflex.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. Immobilised (+2 save ends). Regen 2 HP while Bloodied. 
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.
Viator 30/22 Surges 8/5. Regen 2 HP while Bloodied.

Monsters
Ettercap Fang Guard #1- 63 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap Fang Guard #2- 59 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ettercap #3- 73 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Spider #1- 23 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Spider #2- 31 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Velani- Defender's Aura activated. Move G10.

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit & Miss 3 damage.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Spider Humanoid #1. Charge CA Spider Humanoid #1- Hit 18 damage & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage = 29 damage- Bloodied.

Spider Humanoid #1- Greataxe Kali- Miss.

Spider Humanoid #2- Charge (from F14- ceiling) CA Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G11 and Gorm G12.

Freggo- Move H12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Ettercap #2 (with Adept's Insight)- Hit 10 damage & Teleport D8.

Ettercap #3- Webbed Terrain CA vs All PCs (except Viator)- Hit all (except Viator)- Immobilised (save ends), only Gorm is free to move. 

Turn #2

Velani- Grit & Spittle- Save vs Immobilised- Fail (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Move F8. Valiant Strike Ettercap #1- Hit 8 damage.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ettercap #1. Twin Strike Ettercap #1- Miss & Miss. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Miss. Assassin's Shroud Ettercap #1. Action Point. Battleaxe Ettercap #1- Crit 23 damage- Dead & Dual Weapon Attack Ettercap #2- Hit 9 damage. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Shift D9. 

Spider #1- Charge CA Venomous Bite Gorm- Miss.

Spider #2- Charge CA Venomous Bite Ah-shahran- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Freggo Longsword Spider #1- Miss & with Nature check to grant a free saving throw- Fail. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood Ettercap #2- Miss 5 damage & Spider #1- Miss 5 damage & Spider #2- Hit 10 damage & Ettercap #3- Miss 5 damage & all PCs regen 2 while Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion- Velani (4 Temp HP). Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage. Save vs Immobilised (with 1,000 Lives)- Fail.

Freggo- Host of Shields- +2 AC & Reflex. Arcana Stunt with Greenblade- Success. Greenblade fan of flames, with Brawling Warrior Hit- Spider #1 3 Fire damage- webs burnt away- a little- Ah-shahran and Kyalia +2 Saves vs Immobilised. Save vs Immobilised (with Heroic Effort)- Success.

Viator- Fey Step E12. Living Missile Ettercap #3- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack (with Ettercap #3) Ettercap #2- Hit 13 damage & Bloodied & Prone also Ettercap #3 6 damage & Prone. Action Point. Dishearten Ettercap #3- 6 damage & Ettercap #2- 6 damage and both -2 To Hit. 

Ettercap #3- Stand. Draw Longspear. Longspear Velani- Miss. Save vs Slowed- Fail.

Turn #3- 

Velani- Valiant Strike Ettercap #3- Miss (with Holy Smite) 5 radiant damage. Move F10.- OA Ettercap #3 Longspear Velani- Hit 8 damage & OA Spider #2 Bite Velani- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Spider #2. Twin Strike Spider #2- Hit 18 damage- DEAD & Ettercap #3- Miss. Action Point. Twin Strike Ettercap #3- Hit & Miss (Elven Accuracy) Hit = 23 damage- Bloodied. Save vs Immobilised- Fail.

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ettercap Fang Guard #2- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Shift D8. Dual Weapon Attack CA Ettercap #3- Hit 11 damage. Action Point. Battleaxe CA Ettercap #3- Crit 17 damage- DEAD. Shift D9.

Spider #1- Shift F13. Bite Viator- Hit 8 damage.

Ah-shahran- Twin Panthers Spider #1- Miss & Hit 5 damage- Bloodied. Move Gorm F14. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Freggo- Move F12. Aegis of Ensnarement Spider #1. Greenflame Blade CA Spider #1- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

168 The Webbed Chamber- The Spider things are destroyed

Next up- that's up to you, but read the next post...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 26, 2011)

The chamber returns to silence... except for every now and then, a buzzing sound accompanied by a tiny light- a solitary spot of lumiescence in the darkness.

A firefly caught in a web high on the north west corner of the room- no more than a point of light.

The chamber is sticky, difficult to navigate, and yet with the simple application of flame cobwebs hiss and fiss and are no more... There are two bodies, or else body-shaped, cocoons- the spiders it seems have hunted well recently. One of the cocoons, to the west is a good two foot shorter than the other in the east, which must be nearly seven feet tall.

To the north are a set of metal doors- remarkably clear of cobwebs, they seem to have been used recently, and frequently- the floor is likewise clear of webs and obstructions.

To the west also are a set of stairs heading down, ancient stone steps- they go deep, there must be over fifty, perhaps nearer a hundred, feet of stairs going down... to a lit chamber.

[sblock=HP, AP & XP]

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/33 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/26 Surges 9/0. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/4. 

AP
0= Kyalia.
1= Ah-shahran, Kali, Viator & Velani.
2= Freggo.

XP

750 XP for Level 2 Encounter.

125 XP each for a total of 1175 XP each.
[/sblock]

What does anyone wish to do?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 27, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The chamber returns to silence... except for every now and then, a buzzing sound accompanied by a tiny light- a solitary spot of lumiescence in the darkness.
> 
> A firefly caught in a web high on the north west corner of the room- no more than a point of light.



Transfixed, Viator walks toward the point of light, observing the movement and struggle of the firefly. 
Tenderly he reaches out toward it and just as carefully reaches out with his mind. The webs around the firefly unravel and part and it is helped on its way by a gentle push.
He watches it fly away and smiles.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 27, 2011)

Velani

Wiping the grime and sticky mess from her armor, blade, hands, face, feet, Freggo, and friends, Velani makes her way to the west-side coccoon. "Looks like old Shelob's been havin' a bit of fun..." she mumbles to herself. In reaction to the looks on her comarades faces: "What, you never read about Frilbo? The Lady of the Bling? Seriously? You need to get out more...."

With that, she give the somewhat human-like blob a poke here and there, trying to find the "face," which she tries to clear away and maybe identify the body.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Transfixed, Viator walks toward the point of light, observing the movement and struggle of the firefly.
> Tenderly he reaches out toward it and just as carefully reaches out with his mind. The webs around the firefly unravel and part and it is helped on its way by a gentle push.
> He watches it fly away and smiles.






larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Wiping the grime and sticky mess from her armor, blade, hands, face, feet, Freggo, and friends, Velani makes her way to the west-side coccoon. "Looks like old Shelob's been havin' a bit of fun..." she mumbles to herself. In reaction to the looks on her comarades faces: "What, you never read about Frilbo? The Lady of the Bling? Seriously? You need to get out more...."
> 
> With that, she give the somewhat human-like blob a poke here and there, trying to find the "face," which she tries to clear away and maybe identify the body.




The fire fly seems to loop the loop- actually several times over and then, still shimmering completes a cricuit of the chamber before... hang on- where it go...

The fire fly's buzzes back in to life and light- with a final buzz it zigs perfectly through the smallest of gaps in the metal doors to the north.

Velani meanwhile wrestles with the cocoon to the west, eventually wrenches it free- managing to catch the thing before it clomps to the floor. Through sheer grit and determination she gets enough of the thick layers of web clear... it's a Goblin- and very white, cold to the touch. Very dead.

        *GM:*  Remember I like skill checks to accompany actions... pretty please.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Freggo follows the light*









*OOC:*


Understood about stunts.  Also - everyone can now choose to end the regeneration effect that we had going to heal 10 HP.  I know it probably doesn't make a difference, but couldn't hurt.







Freggo watches Viator free the firefly.  "You see it too, Viator?  Wow you need to get some sleep.  It's probably a bad sign when you start seeing my hallucinations."  

Freggo lets out a gasp of delight as the little thing does loops and circuits, a huge smile of joy transfixed on his face.  While watching, Freggo mumbles to himself, "I remember... something... something important..."  He reaches out his senses instintively as though to join it on its path.  When it leaves through the north door, Freggo does not hesitate.  He races to the doors and heaves them open, looking to see where it went and following as best he can.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 27, 2011)

Following Velani's example, Ah-shahran goes to check on the other wrapped body.  Kartenix, perhaps? he mumbles as he crosses the chamber, peering at the webs to determine how best to open them in the hopes of finding a live captive.

[sblock=Mechanics]As noted, I'll regain my 10 (2) HP back to full, now.

Perception on the cocoon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 [x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* 

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Knowing quite a bit about the wilds, Kyalia has seen many spiderwebs in her life. Granted, most of them were a lot smaller than these. But still, she offers her help to free whatever victim might be entrapped inside the cocoon.

_“Let's hope it isn't too late, yet.”_

Afterwards, the elf takes a moment to rest a bit.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Added some rolls [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Understood about stunts.  Also - everyone can now choose to end the regeneration effect that we had going to heal 10 HP.  I know it probably doesn't make a difference, but couldn't hurt.
> ...




[sblock=HP re-done]
Taking in to account the fact that you all regain 10 HP then new HP are as follows, not Viator gets a surge back- didn't need to use one.

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/0. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/5.

I don't like the idea of the power being carried over- it's 5 minutes or the encounter so... we'll stick with the above.
[/sblock]

Freggo rushes through the doors- the fire fly is easy to spot, the young hero is in hot pursuit. 

The fire fly dodges and darts- heads on down the corridor, every now and then it turns, as if to come back towards the fast moving Freggo, but then darts on- and again, and again.

The corridor leads in to a small chamber with a pair of sarcophagi and a set of stone steps leading down- you fought the Goblins in the chamber below.

The fire fly continues its journey, Freggo still in pursuit.

A few moments latter the strange darting insect seemingly makes up its mind- makes a bee-line straight for Freggo and circles the young hero, tantalisingly close at times, it buzzes furiously and mid-flight draws spirals of light that shimmer and sparkle- wonderous.

Freggo stands still, holding his breath- entranced.

New Map- 

169 The Fire Fly


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Following Velani's example, Ah-shahran goes to check on the other wrapped body.  Kartenix, perhaps? he mumbles as he crosses the chamber, peering at the webs to determine how best to open them in the hopes of finding a live captive.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]As noted, I'll regain my 10 (2) HP back to full, now.
> 
> ...






Thanee said:


> Knowing quite a bit about the wilds, Kyalia has seen many spiderwebs in her life. Granted, most of them were a lot smaller than these. But still, she offers her help to free whatever victim might be entrapped inside the cocoon.
> 
> _“Let's hope it isn't too late, yet.”_
> 
> Afterwards, the elf takes a moment to rest a bit.




Ah-shahran can see, through the glistening webs the body of a large man within the cocoon- Kyalia makes sure the body is removed with care- the webs cut through easily with her dagger.

And sure enough, from the description you've recieved previously from Eoffram, lying within the coccoon- as dead as a doornail is Kartenix, still in his uniform. Sertanian and Zerriksa's stories were correct...

That's another prisoner accounted for, but not in the way that you had hoped.

That said Ah-shahran and Kyalia note the beautiful craftsmanship of the leather bracers that the ex-Fallcrest Guard Captain wears- they look particularly beautiful set agains the ravaged remains of Kartenix's form...

        *GM:*  I'll update the to-do list.     

What next?

Rest or go on, where to rest etc.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Freggo cheers and peers*

Freggo, huffing a little, smiles brightly at the little thing and applauds softly.  "Oh, well done, little lightning bug.  A brilliant flight indeed, thanks for the show.  But if you're trying to get out, I'm afraid you're going the wrong way.  However did you get mixed up in here?"

Freggo looks around curiously, looking around to see what might have drawn the little spider-snack here.  Freggo realizes that he's been taken to the upstairs portion of that old hobgoblin's lair, which they hadn't yet gotten around to exploring.  If he's been taken somewhere he's never been... maybe it's not a figment of his imagination!

Becoming a tad more serious, Freggo examines the firefly to see if it's a simple insect or... something like... Schmendrick told him about...


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo, huffing a little, smiles brightly at the little thing and applauds softly.  "Oh, well done, little lightning bug.  A brilliant flight indeed, thanks for the show.  But if you're trying to get out, I'm afraid you're going the wrong way.  However did you get mixed up in here?"
> 
> Freggo looks around curiously, looking around to see what might have drawn the little spider-snack here.  Freggo realizes that he's been taken to the upstairs portion of that old hobgoblin's lair, which they hadn't yet gotten around to exploring.  If he's been taken somewhere he's never been... maybe it's not a figment of his imagination!
> 
> Becoming a tad more serious, Freggo examines the firefly to see if it's a simple insect or... something like... Schmendrick told him about...




The fluttering insect lands on Freggo's arm, actually the sleeve of his jacket, scurries a little and then seems to turn-around to face Freggo, hear him talk.

Freggo can feel the waves of magic being a exuded by the tiny insect, and then...

"Er... Hello!"

The creature's voice is high-pitched, female and tiny - very hard to hear.

But Freggo heard it... He looks around him, hoping there's someone else around... someone to confirm... but he's alone.

"Have you got anything to eat?"

The insect squeaks.

Freggo looks around him- he's really hearing this.

"I'd kill for a biscuit!"

The fire fly's stomach rumbles, or, well... Freggo is really at a loss - is he imagining things? Or is this real?

Looking past the fire fly he scopes the chamber, save for the sarcophagi- which Spizz stated might hold treasure, there's nothing much to this chamber.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Freggo stares and shares*

Freggo does a double take, looking down closely at the little bug.  Never taking his eyes from it, he slowly reaches into his bag and takes out some of his traveling rations.  He mutely holds out a hard tasteless biscuit.

Then he quietly clears his throat.  "So... do you know me?  Do you have... some kind of great quest for me?  I'm... ready for my destiny... err, please ma'am."









*OOC:*


I've rolled everything I can think of now.   Freggo's magical senses continue to investigate, but I've already rolled for that.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 27, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo does a double take, looking down closely at the little bug.  Never taking his eyes from it, he slowly reaches into his bag and takes out some of his traveling rations.  He mutely holds out a hard tasteless biscuit.
> 
> Then he quietly clears his throat.  "So... do you know me?  Do you have... some kind of great quest for me?  I'm... ready for my destiny... err, please ma'am."
> 
> ...




The fire fly looks left and then right, scratches the upper half of its abdomen- perhaps its head area, if a creature such as a fire fly could have a head. It seems too to be ensuring that no one else is about.

"I have a great quest for you Freggo... a quest I will help you to fulfill, but first... first you must prove yourself worthy- carry me with you on your journey. I will prove my worth to you again and again, but you too must prove yourself- too me, to be worthy of this quest."

The fire fly takes to the air for a second, buzzes around furiously, and then lands on Freggo's collar. It gets close- whispers in the young hero's ear.

"The Force is what gives a Swordmage his power. It's an energy field created by all living things. It surrounds us and penetrates us. It binds the universe together."

Freggo blinks, taking it all in, the fire fly isn't finished.

"Remember this young Swordmage- learn to feel the force..."

At this the fire fly's light fades and it crawls inside Freggo's leather jack.

Next up- what's to be done?


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 27, 2011)

*But Freggo was going to the Hosche Station to pick up some power converters!*

Freggo's eyes widen and he gasps.  He straightens and gazes into the future as his glorious destiny unfurls before him.  

He addresses the firefly with a fierce expression.  

*"I won't fail you.  I'm not afraid."*
...
Freggo will insure that the conversation is finished, as he's on cloud nine with his latest development and isn't about to rush things.  But once it's clear that the two are ready to depart for their epic journeys, Freggo will turn his attention to mundane concerns.  He will loot the two sarcophagi and bring back anything he finds back to his friends.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah-shahran brings the bracers to Viator.  These appear to be specially made.  Any enchantment on them?  While Viator examines the bracers, Ah-shahran looks around, then turns to his companions.  Shall we press on to the next level, or try to get some rest?  I think resting would be prudent, given the condition of our student.  But where to set up?  Do we keep watch on the stairs, or retreat to our nest?

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* 

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 28, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo's eyes widen and he gasps.  He straightens and gazes into the future as his glorious destiny unfurls before him.
> 
> He addresses the firefly with a fierce expression.
> 
> ...




The lids of the sarcophagi are soon pried loose, inside the remains of Halflings- more members of the Rivenroar Family, with little loot this time however- Freggo checks and double check, but only comes up with teo small purses of silver coins- 88sp in total.

He wanders back, still beaming, and rejoins his friends.

There are decisions to be made-

Go on, or rest- although it had already been decided to rest here?

Where to set up your watch, with whom- what order etc. I would like as many details as you can provide. Perhaps we can use the rota as a template for any other watches.

Also, there's the leatherwork bracers to examine.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Freggo is happy and sleepy (dopey doc)*

When Freggo returns he runs over excitedly to his friends.  *"Viator, that firefly that you freed turned out to be a magical sprite!  Thank you for freeing her!  Look, she's offered to journey with me and tell me the epic quest that I must complete!  She talks and everything!  Say hello to my friends!"
*
The firefly emerges from Freggo's pocket and sings in a high pitched voice, "Hello, hello!  I don't know why you say goodbye, I say helloooo!"

*"Well, yes, thanks... so... that was weird."*  Freggo looks around.  *"You guys mind if I grab a few winks?"*









*OOC:*


I'll leave it to you guys to figure out the magic bracers.

For camping, I think we agreed that we would set up near the stairs and try to ambush any messengers, scouts, or changes of guard that might emerge.

If possible, I'd recommend we have two people on guard at all times.  For story reasons, I don't think Freggo should not have an early shift, so maybe he gets the last shift.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Uh... well, hello there!”_

Kyalia watches the strange insect for moment, but the returns to her previous line of thought.

_“We should set up camp, so that we can guard the way, that leads us deeper into this stronghold, thereby preventing our enemies to sneak up here without running into us. I would also advise that we have at least two of us on guard duty at all times, watching every entrance to where we set up camp. There are six of us, so three watches should do it. I am still very much able to fight, so I can take part in the first watch,”_ Kyalia offers.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Uh... well, hello there!”_
> 
> Kyalia watches the strange insect for moment, but the returns to her previous line of thought.
> 
> _“We should set up camp, so that we can guard the way, that leads us deeper into this stronghold, thereby preventing our enemies to sneak up here without running into us. I would also advise that we have at least two of us on guard duty at all times, watching every entrance to where we set up camp. There are six of us, so three watches should do it. I am still very much able to fight, so I can take part in the first watch,”_ Kyalia offers.




        *GM:*  Unless characters were going to do multiple watches that would three hour guard shifts to ensure everyone gets 6 hours rest required for an Extended Rest.

So from Kyalia's and Freggo's post-

Shift 1- Kyalia & ?
Shift 2- ? & ?
Shift 3- Freggo & ?

If this is acceptable please indicate which spot you are taking- first come first served.

I take it you are camping on the landing at the top of the stairs (the chamber you are in), just to note you have cleared out the entire first level so unless some other creatures wander in to the Entrance Chamber...

Which leaves me with the following questions-

1) What precautions do you take, do you do anything in the room? For instance what about all of the webs? Other doors in?

2) Any particular precautions on your individual watches?

3) Where are those sleeping based- in the chamber, or elsewhere?

Please give me as much detail as possible- this as I say can serve as a template for other rest periods.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Freggo shares thoughts*

Freggo suggests the following ideas:

Close as many doors as possible, piling noisy stones against them so we hear if anyone's moving around on this level.  (Probably a Dungeoneering or Thievery check)
Viator, as an Eladrin, only needs 4 hours of trance and is even aware during that time.  So that's one person on guard all night long, leaving the other 5 of us to rotate.
If we have 1 other besides Viator that's a total of 7.5 hours of rest and 1.5 hours a person on guard.
If we have 2 people besides Viator on guard that's a total of 10 hours of rest with each person guarding for 4 hours.  One person guards the first 4 hours, one hours 5-8, one the first 2 and last 2, one hours 3-6, and one the last 4.
We should at least some of the webs there, so as not to tip off scouts.  Maybe clear out the center of the room.
Someone on guard should try to stealthily cut off the retreat of the scouts so they can't go down and warn everyone.
Someone on guards should be near the sleeping people to get them ready for the ambush when its imminent.
We could sleep just outside the web chamber so as not to be seen by scouts right away.
Guards could try to hide behind (or even inside!) the web sacks.
When Freggo's on guard he will suggest everyone on guard be ready to cut off scouts.  Freggo can instead send his sprite to wake up everyone (instantly).


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 28, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo suggests the following ideas:
> 
> Close as many doors as possible, piling noisy stones against them so we hear if anyone's moving around on this level.  (Probably a Dungeoneering or Thievery check)
> Viator, as an Eladrin, only needs 4 hours of trance and is even aware during that time.  So that's one person on guard all night long, leaving the other 5 of us to rotate.
> ...




Excellent work, can you set it out so that I can see, how that looks in shifts, e.g.

Shift 1- ? & ?
Shift 2- ? & ?
etc.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Using 4 two hour shifts allows for everyone to get their needed rest in 8 hours.  Viator can actively cover during two of the shifts.  So, we have 7 effective people to assign to the shifts, allowing us to cover three shifts in pairs with a tranced Viator serving as a backup during the other shift.

If we use three shifts, it will take us 9 hours of total rest, but we'd have better coverage during each shift.

Perception scores: (note: if the guards stay within 5 squares of Kyalia, they get +1 Perception, even if she's asleep)
Kyalia: +11
Ah-shahran: +10
Kali: +8
Viator: +8
Freggo: +1
Velani: +0

Proposed 4 shift lineup:
Kyalia
Ah-shahran + Velani
Viator + Kali
Viator + Freggo

Proposed 3 shift lineup:
Kyalia + Velani
Ah-shahran + Freggo (+Viator after 1 hour)
Kali + Viator

Thoughts?

As far as a detailed plan of where we rest, precautions, etc., I'm having difficulty envisioning the immediate area around the stairs and I'm a bit sketchy on the overall layout of the first level.  This makes it hard for me to give relevant input.

Are the stairs to the west of the spider room the only exit we haven't explored?

Where exactly do the stairs down from the Fire Fly map chamber go?  You said we fought goblins in the room below?  Which fight?

And on a sort of related note, where's the updated To Do list located?  I didn't see it when I poked around Obsidian Portal, and the post on Goonalan's blog hasn't been updated as far as I can tell.

Note to Goonalan: if we're all going to take part in a legitimate discussion about this--and if it's going to be our standard template, we probably do want to discuss--it might take a couple of RL days.  Please be patient


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Freggo will vote for whichever plan gets us rested the fastest.  So the 4 shift lineup that tiornys suggested sounds best to him (assuming his own 7.5 hour plan is not favored).  Keep in mind that Viator is aware even if he's trancing so Kyalia won't be entirely on her own for that first shift.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Using 4 two hour shifts allows for everyone to get their needed rest in 8 hours.  Viator can actively cover during two of the shifts.  So, we have 7 effective people to assign to the shifts, allowing us to cover three shifts in pairs with a tranced Viator serving as a backup during the other shift.
> ...




No problems- I be patient, LOL.

As to the area-

To the north are a set of metal doors- remarkably clear of cobwebs, they seem to have been used recently, and frequently- the floor is likewise clear of webs and obstructions.

To the west also are a set of stairs heading down, ancient stone steps- they go deep, there must be over fifty, perhaps nearer a hundred, feet of stairs going down... to a lit chamber.

These are the steps to the west that accompany the map in the previous post but can be seen in all the maps in the Webbed Chamber encounter (Maps 157 to 168). You entered the chamber from the south- Freggo's little run after the Fire Fly was to the north.

Here's the map for Level 1-

170 The Big Picture- Level 1

I think Map 155 shows the entire layout as well, save for the two rooms you have just encountered.

Stairs to the west are indeed the only place yet to be explored, the level is cleared.

The spiral stairs that Freggo explored go down to the Rivenroar Crypt, see new map, you fought Deadeye there.

Updated To Do List is on Wiki page at Obsidian Portal, marked "Rivenroar To Do List", hang on- 

Scales of War | Main Page | Obsidian Portal

If you have problems finding it then tell me, I've no idea how these things work at all- I'm a PC imbecile, I just type stuff up.

If there's anymore info you need then don't hesitate to ask...

Take as long as you need to get it right, however I would like your answer with the Shift 1 and names etc. format, I'll add the finished article as a wiki page.

Cheers PDR


----------



## tiornys (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the new map and the link!

Somehow, I had myself convinced that an extended rest had to last at least 8 hours even if all the sleeping were done in less time.  That's not the case, so Freggo's 7.5 hour idea (Viator effectively always on watch while rotating the other 5 on 1.5 hour shifts) is another solid plan.  In that case, I'd propose this order:

Kyalia
Velani
Ah-shahran
Kali
Freggo

I think we should use the 7.5 hour plan as our "standard" resting template, but also have the 9 hour plan as our "hostile territory" template.  And I think our current situation counts as hostile territory.

Regardless of which pattern we use, I think we want one guard to be in square D7 (using map 168) and one guard in square H11.  Neither can be easily seen from the stairs, and both can see anyone coming up the stairs.  The guard at H11 can also see anyone coming from the two approaches on the current level, just in case someone enters the crypt from outside.  C10 is where I'd put a third person on guard.

Where do we want the sleeping party members? I-J:11-12, per Goken100's idea?  And have Viator in H11 so he can wake the rest of the party?

I think we should clear some webs from the center of the chamber, but leave the ones near the stair intact, and leave some scattered through the rest of the room that our defenders could use to restrict enemy mobility.

I also think we should put the least damaged spider or ettercap corpse in G8, arranged in a menacing posture, to hopefully scare off anyone thinking about coming upstairs.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


We can also take the room north of the spider room to rest. Then one guard can watch the room through the doorway, and another can keep an eye on the spiral staircase. Since it is most likely, that if someone or something interrupts us, it will come up the stairs in the west of the spider room, our guard would be well-hidden that way.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the new map and the link!
> ...




        *GM:*  I'll use the above for your extended rest.     

And so it coms to pass, some 5 hours later that Freggo and Viator, who are on shift become aware of creatures approaching... Neither sentry has to listen hard - the creatures coming up the stairs are shouting up, a bit of a giveaway really.

Actually it's only one of the creatures doing the shouting, a female Goblin by the sound of the voice. Viator has plenty of time to wake his friends - clearly the Goblins are taking it easy, not moving quickly up the stairs.

Velani, once awake, quickly translates the female Goblin's words...

"Oh Spider Queen it is us... the Red Hand, we beg passage by the right of our Lord Sinruth..."

"Spider Queen..."

"Lady of the nets most sticky - I beg a sign that we may pass..."

"Look - Sinruth says it's time to change the guards, I see you watching me - we're coming up!"

Viator spies around the corner, there are clearly four larger Hobgoblins dressed in leather armour, and armed with light shields and drawn longswords. In the midst of the pack is a small Goblin- the speaker. The female wears a badly designed and stitched dress- lumpy in all the wrong places, she leans heavily on a short staff.

[sblock=Extended Rest]
Note Viator and Freggo have completed their Extended Rest, alas the rest of you need another hour's rest.

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
[/sblock]

The Goblins have reached the webs- they're coming through, although slowly- they're trying to avoid the Fang Guard you have propped up against a wall...

New Map-

171 From below- Goblins

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali*
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 
Hobgoblin #2-
Hobgoblin #3- 
Hobgoblin #4-
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

What do you wish to do? As it stands you have a surprise round... that said should the Goblins get too close to the Fang Guard... the set up wont last.

[Sblock=Leather Bracers identified]
The set of leather bracers are an ancient but well-preserved set of Bracers of Mighty Striking, perhaps Kartenix's ancestors were northern barbarians- these items were certainly manufactured by the war-loving men of the north.

Note these items appear on Kali's wish-list, they could have been distributed before this encounter.
[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Freggo puts the hi in hide*









*OOC:*


Good plan, tiornys!  The I'd certainly be happy with Kali taking the bracers prior to sleepy time.







Freggo hides for now, waiting to see what action to take while the enemies are still likely to be surprised, depending on what his friends do.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 29, 2011)

Viator lowers his voice and turns to the others.

I suggest we draw them in so that they cannot go back and alert the others.  Either that or we cleverly get them to turn back.  I, however, cannot speak goblin.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I will try to make them follow me...”_ Kyalia whispers, then the elf suddenly leaps up and darts through the room, shouting:

_*“Hah! You will never catch me alive! Long live the yellow circle!”*_


[SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Move to B11[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kali will indeed have the new bracers equipped.







*I'll try to cut them off!* whispers Kali, who then ghosts across the chamber, taking advantage of Kyalia's distraction to reposition himself behind the dead Ettercap.

[sblock=mechanics]Move to E8 with stealth[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [][]
Action Points [][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah-shahran says nothing, concentrating instead on listening to the reaction of the goblins.  Meanwhile, Gorm flickers into existence amidst those remaining in the hall.

[sblock=Mechanics]Call up Gorm at I:12, temp HP to Velani[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 33/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 20
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Good plan, tiornys!  The I'd certainly be happy with Kali taking the bracers prior to sleepy time.
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator lowers his voice and turns to the others.
> 
> I suggest we draw them in so that they cannot go back and alert the others.  Either that or we cleverly get them to turn back.  I, however, cannot speak goblin.






Thanee said:


> _“I will try to make them follow me...”_ Kyalia whispers, then the elf suddenly leaps up and darts through the room, shouting:
> 
> _*“Hah! You will never catch me alive! Long live the yellow circle!”*_
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Kali will indeed have the new bracers equipped.
> ...






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran says nothing, concentrating instead on listening to the reaction of the goblins.  Meanwhile, Gorm flickers into existence amidst those remaining in the hall.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Call up Gorm at I:12, temp HP to Velani[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Kyalia dashes across the chamber- which causes the lead Hobgoblins to do a double take- 'the yellow circle!", clearly a rival organisation- the pair look behind them.

The female Goblin barks- the pair dash forward past the the Ettercap Fang Guard, which still has not moved, and after the Elf. If either one of them were to look left- which they will do in a few seconds more they will see, without a doubt, the young Swordmage grappling with the coccooned Goblin- the thing is swinging like a light bag (punchbag) in front of a heavy weight.

The female Goblin barks again- the orders each time translate as "Move!" The other two Hobgoblins move on up- the female commander suddenly stops, she's spotted the Ettercap Fang Guard ahead, it's clearly dead, to begin with she can see straight through it.

This is the moment, the last moment, surprise is yours if you want it...

New Map-

172 From below- Goblins lured in

Note I move Velani up a few paces, just to stay in range, I've not heard from larry in a while so... combat has not yet been initiated so, from the top again- Kali, Kyalia and Velani.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali*
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 
Hobgoblin #2-
Hobgoblin #3- 
Hobgoblin #4-
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- 

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Freggo leaps out from the deepest of shadows... the bright kind of shadows*

Freggo picks up on Kyalia's ruse and leaps forward.  *"There's too many of them!  I will sacrifice myself so you may escape!  For the yellow circle!"*  He does his best to get himself surrounded and cause his enemies to become overconfident.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Surprise round standard: Move to G:6.  Would make a charge attack on the G:5 hobby, but since not each step of the movement got Freggo closer, I don't think it's allowed.  If anyone gets off an OA on Freggo, his AC is +2 vs. OAs (bringing AC to 23).
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kali lets his axes do the talking*

Rising up from behind the dead ettercap, Kali launches an overhead cut at the nearest hobgoblin, hoping to create an opening to swing his smaller axe as well.

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on H#2 Tumb
Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to E5 F7 E7 (no idea what happened to my reading "skillz" there, but it looks like we're going with E7)

I'm guessing that misses, but I'll throw in my DWA attack just in case[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [][]
Action Points [][/sblock]


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to E5












*OOC:*


E5?  Kali can move through solid stone?  (Perhaps you mean E7?)


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Rising up from behind the dead ettercap, Kali launches an overhead cut at the nearest hobgoblin, hoping to create an opening to swing his smaller axe as well.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on H#2 Tumb
> Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to E5
> ...




Kali is a menace to Goblin society, his battleaxe finds the spot, just, and delivers a terrible wound, the first Hobgoblin gasps for air and then sinks. The second takes a hand axe to the face it steps back screaming and duly expires.

Satisfied the Shifter pulls back behind the suspended corpse of the Ettercap Fang Guard...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia*
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 
Hobgoblin #4-
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Can you take them all out in a surprise round? I'm pretty sure you can- good play gets the reward, a well set up ambush.

New Map-

173 From below- Kali hates Goblins

Next up Kyalia and then Velani...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia turns around, seeing most of the goblins still on the stairs, while the two, that followed her already fell to Kali's axes. She raises her bow and fires two arrows at the remaining hobgoblin grunts.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike (on one or two hobgoblins, starting with F6, and if he goes down, continue with G5)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice rolls!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia turns around, seeing most of the goblins still on the stairs, while the two, that followed her already fell to Kali's axes. She raises her bow and fires two arrows at the remaining hobgoblin grunts.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike (on one or two hobgoblins, starting with F6, and if he goes down, continue with G5)[/SBLOCK]






Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Nice rolls!




Kyalia is a blur of action, in the stair way the female Goblin turns to her guards and...

<THUNK>

The first Hobgoblin clutches at its throat- collapses forward.

<THUNK>

The second Hobgoblin clutches at its chest- collapses backwards.

The female Goblin is all alone...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia
20 Velani*
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

Pretty impressive, I'll concede that.

New Map- 

174 From below- Kyalia hates Goblins too

Next up Velani, Freggo then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Freggo does... what I said up there*

Freggo runs forward with every intention of charging the goblins, but most are dead and he has to navigate a rather awkward sharp turn to the right.

[sblock=Mechanics]
Standard: Move to F:6
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 30, 2011)

Velani









*OOC:*


 i've tried on 2 occasions to post now from our place in mexico... the page itself takes nearly 2 minutes just to load... gonna just keep this short and hope 3rd time's a charm...

looks like i'm too far to move and attack, not even sure i can move and charge. assuming i can, please move and make it happen, rolls to follow.

btw - vacation is awesome - super fun, super tired at night, but still trying to keep up with you guys...


----------



## tiornys (Aug 30, 2011)

*Velani moves up*



larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


It's a surprise round, so only 1 action.  I'll move Velani closer for you.  Keep enjoying that vacation!





Velani rounds the corner and moves up near Kali, ready to close on the remaining goblin.

[sblock=Mechanics]Velani moves to F8 (speed 5, right?)

Normal immediate actions apply.[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 30, 2011)

Ah-shahran follows the sergeant, with Gorm moving even closer to the goblin.  As he takes in the situation, he turns and says, Viator!  Can you put the goblin on top of the ettercap?

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: Ah-shahran to G10, Gorm to G7[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 33/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 20
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Viator!  Can you put the goblin on top of the ettercap?




As you command...

Viator looks round from the corner and locks on his target. Shaping the unfettered power to his will to avoid the swordmage and his sprite, causes the air to shudder around the goblin...

Without even thinking, he reaches to the depths of his stored power and focuses it at the enemy. She cries out as her body is rearranged and appears in-between the majority of his companions. 

He smiles as he wipes the blood away and rests against the wall. 

[sblock=Actions]Surprise = Dimensional Scramble (Augmented 2) at F5: Female Goblin - HIT for 12 dmg and teleported to F7
Use Adept's Insight if needed[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> It's a surprise round, so only 1 action.  I'll move Velani closer for you.  Keep enjoying that vacation!
> ...




Velani scurries forward, hoping to get the Goblin next time...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo*
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F8.

Freggo- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

Goken100 said:


> Freggo runs forward with every intention of charging the goblins, but most are dead and he has to navigate a rather awkward sharp turn to the right.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]
> Standard: Move to F:6
> [/sblock]




        *GM:*  I've changed it back to a charge- I thought that was your intention... If you can move to F6, which you can with only 4 movement- E8-F8-G7-F6, none of them difficult terrain- then certainly you can charge to the same spot. In-game, well see below. Is there anything that says you need to be able to see the enemy you are charging at?     

Freggo, longsword waving furiously, charges blindly around the corner and straight at the female Goblin...

        *GM:*  If this wasn't your intention then I'll retcon, I just figure you said you were charging?     

Alas, off-balance, from the difficult corner he fails to make a mark.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran*
7 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F8.

Freggo- Charge Female Goblin- Miss. 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goken100 (Aug 30, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  If this wasn't your intention then I'll retcon, I just figure you said you were charging?












*OOC:*


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran follows the sergeant, with Gorm moving even closer to the goblin.  As he takes in the situation, he turns and says, Viator!  Can you put the goblin on top of the ettercap?
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: Ah-shahran to G10, Gorm to G7[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran and Gorm move towards the fray...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F8.

Freggo- Charge Female Goblin- Miss. 

Ah-shahran- Move G10. Move Gorm G7.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As you command...
> 
> Viator looks round from the corner and locks on his target. Shaping the unfettered power to his will to avoid the swordmage and his sprite, causes the air to shudder around the goblin...
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Adept's Insight not needed, however...     

Viator peeps around the corner, concentrates hard, while spying on the lone female Goblin- who is suddenly engulfed in a hazy mist...

The Goblin cringes as if in pain, clutches at her temple and <Blink> disappears- reappears less than a second later...

        *GM:*  And this is the bit I don't get, you've been using the Ettercap Fang Guard as a decoy- a lure for your trap, therefore it is stood up and occupying the square F7. Can you therefore teleport a creature in to the same space... I'm inclined to say no. If the dead Ettercap was Prone then... so where do you teleport the female Goblin too- if at all? Please note the female Goblin next moves on Initiative 6- that's after all of you go again... I'd be inclined to not worry too much- I think she's dead meat.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali*
24 Kyalia
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator
6 Female Goblin

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 12 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F8.

Freggo- Charge Female Goblin- Miss. 

Ah-shahran- Move G10. Move Gorm G7.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Female Goblin- Hit 12 damage and teleported to...

[/sblock]

New Map- such as it is, maybe the female Goblin to teleport yet?

175 From below- Warning Slow Goblin

Next up Viator (again) if he wants to teleport the female Goblin, otherwise Kali, Kyalia and then Velani.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


wasn't aware the ettercap would be an issue.  if it is, could i place the DS on Freggo's square? with the aug 2, i can swap the ettercap with the goblin?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


if not, just realised i can use forceful push (free action) to shove the ettercap out of that square!  either's fine by me, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> wasn't aware the ettercap would be an issue.  if it is, could i place the DS on Freggo's square? with the aug 2, i can swap the ettercap with the goblin?






RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if not, just realised i can use forceful push (free action) to shove the ettercap out of that square!  either's fine by me, [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]




At the last moment the Ettercap Fang Guard is pushed aside- the female Goblin suddenly appears... trapped!

New Map-

176 From below- Warning Slow Goblin stuck in the middle of you guys

Next up Kali and then Kyalia.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Aug 30, 2011)

Take her alive if possible! She could be that witch Zerriksa talked about.









*OOC:*


thank you [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION]. I fear it's not going to go well for the goblin


----------



## tiornys (Aug 31, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Is there anything that says you need to be able to see the enemy you are charging at?











*OOC:*


This is debatable RAW but intent is definitely no, you only need line of effect when you make the attack.  However, charging does require that each square of movement bring them closer to the target, counted as though squares of blocking terrain weren't there.  So, Freggo's charge isn't legal because his first two squares of movement aren't getting him closer to his target.







Heeding Viator's words, Kali circles to cut off the goblin's escape, then strikes with the flat of his axes, trying to land a disabling blow.  At first the altered balance throws him off, but he is able to compensate, landing a mighty wack with the flat of his larger axe, although the follow through from his off-hand is again hampered by the unusual attack.

[sblock=mechanics]Move: to G6.  This provokes an OA, but if the goblin takes it, she knows that she'll take radiant damage from Velani and be at -2 to hit.  I'm going to assume she either does not take the OA or misses with it, but if she DOES take it and hit....
[sblock=Goblin has a suicide wish]After Velani sears her with radiant damage, she swaps places with Kali and takes the attack in his place (possibly being missed) with Guardian's Counter.  Then Velani gets to make a MBA against the Goblin.  At this point, Kali will move to F10, then charge right back into the flank on the goblin,giving him CA on his attacks and an extra +1 to his (first) MBA.  He'll then end by shifting to G8 so Velani can shift back into flanking.[/sblock]
Free: Assassin's shroud on the goblin
Standard: MBA on the goblin, use the shroud, miss
Action Point: MBA on the goblin, hit
No Action: add Power Attack to the MBA
Free: Dual Weapon Attack, miss
(possible Free: Aspect of the Cunning Fox shift to G8, only if Kali is attacking from F8 instead of G6)

End result: Kali does 22 non-lethal damage, regardless of whether he has CA/charge bonus for the attacks (I'm assuming the goblin has better than 14 AC).  He winds up in either G6 or G8, and if he's in G8, then Velani got to deal radiant damage and make a MBA.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia gets closer and aims at the trapped goblin. She doesn't appear to be fast enough to stand a real chance. Two arrows fly towards her, hoping to take her down.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to E9
Minor: Hunter's Quarry
Standard: Twin Strike (can I do nonlethal damage with ranged attacks, too? If so, I will do so.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


 And here I am, ready to run Velani's turn, and I'm not sure what to do since our little chickadee has taken a whomper amount of damage and could likely be already out of commission. 

Know I'm able at least once a day to keep up and read what's happening... just the connection is so slow from here that I basically click to load up the page, walk away, take a shower or something, and by the time I'm back 10 mins later I can finally naviagate it. I'm going to click post reply now, go an start some laundry, and it may or may not have posted in the interim...

gorgeous blue skies and blue waters... got to kiss a dolphin yesterday. having fun! thanks for watching over Velani too while I'm gone.........


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> This is debatable RAW but intent is definitely no, you only need line of effect when you make the attack.  However, charging does require that each square of movement bring them closer to the target, counted as though squares of blocking terrain weren't there.  So, Freggo's charge isn't legal because his first two squares of movement aren't getting him closer to his target.
> ...




Kali dodges around to cut the female Goblin off completely- she's desperate, the Goblin screams and lashes out with her Staff, after being burnt by Velani's Radiant power.

Still the desperate female Goblin lashes out... and almost drops her Staff, so bad is her aim.

Kali winks at his prey- delivering an Assassin's Shroud, and then lashes out with his battleaxe- he too aims badly.

But he's not done.

Kali draws in his axe and then clonks the female Goblin on the head...

The result is instantaneous, the female Goblin clutches he skull- which is clearly split open and bleeding profusely, she screams.

"Surrender... SURRENDER! Please- no more!"

The Goblin drops its staff and crouches down- hands still on head... clearly the victory is yours- should you want to end the fight now.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #14 From below

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

28 Kali
24 Kyalia*
20 Velani
18 Freggo
14 Ah-shahran
7 Viator
6 Female Goblin

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters
Hobgoblin #1- 12 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #2- 17 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #3- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Hobgoblin #4- 10 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Female Goblin- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied & Surrendered?

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kali- Battleaxe CA Hobgoblin #2- Hit 17 damage- DEAD & Dual Weapon Attack CA Hobgoblin #1- 12 damage- DEAD. Shift E7 (I think).

Kyalia- Twin Strike Hobgoblin #4- Crit 10 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 10 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move F8.

Freggo- Charge Female Goblin- Miss. 

Ah-shahran- Move G10. Move Gorm G7.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Female Goblin- Hit 12 damage.

Turn #2

Kali- Move G6. Female Goblin Opportunity Attack Kali- Interrupt Velani's Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage and -2 To Hit. OA (-2) Staff Kali- Miss. Assassin's Shroud female Goblin. Battleaxe female Goblin- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe female Goblin- Hit (with Power Attack) 22 damage- Bloodied & Surrender.

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...oblin+surrender.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up, do you accept the creature's surrender or does Kyalia open fire...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Aug 31, 2011)

Velani

<in goblin> "Your strength is in your ability to survive, witch...you know it is better to surrender and live to breathe another day. I am, however, at my wits end with you and your kind today. I give you 10 seconds to tell me why I should spare you or I will personally deliver your soul to Maglubiyet. Speak now or die."









*OOC:*


 Hopefully everyone understand's Velani's beef with goblins vs. -ME-.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 31, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> <in goblin> "Your strength is in your ability to survive, witch...you know it is better to surrender and live to breathe another day. I am, however, at my wits end with you and your kind today. I give you 10 seconds to tell me why I should spare you or I will personally deliver your soul to Maglubiyet. Speak now or die."
> 
> ...




"Sinruth was right about you people..." the Witch bites off her remark, "I have the power to end you, and yet I chose not to- my guards have been destroyed, clearly you are powerful too. I can tell you much- I am important, even now a dozen or more Goblins will be awaiting my return- they do my bidding without question. You have the better of me, and yet I have information with which to buy my freedom- and this is my price. I will walk out of here, perhaps to face you another day and in another place... but I will tell you what you need to know- about Sinruth, about that maniac Lord Frazzle and about the Undead Lord that stalks the halls below, and- if you care, about your puny human woman, who even now is suffering..."

The Goblin Witch ends her tirade with a sneer.

She stands tall now, even though blood continues to pulse from the wound on the top of her head, she is covered with blood.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia lowers her bow for now, keeping a close eye on the goblin witch.

_“You clearly underestimate us, witch. You are not even close to ending anything here, but your own life. But you are right. You do have information, that is more valuable for us than spilling your blood over these webs. So, tell us what you know, and you are free to go. Outside, and away from this place.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia lowers her bow for now, keeping a close eye on the goblin witch.
> 
> _“You clearly underestimate us, witch. You are not even close to ending anything here, but your own life. But you are right. You do have information, that is more valuable for us than spilling your blood over these webs. So, tell us what you know, and you are free to go. Outside, and away from this place.”_




        *GM:*  I'm going to presume that as Kyalia has said so then all PCs are in agreement...     

The Goblin Witch speaks only after a majority of the adventurers have lowered their weapons and given their word to leave her be...

"I'll tell you what I know, and then good luck to you- in truth all is madness below anyway..."

The Witch tries to staunch the flow of blood from her head wound.

"Sinruth is not himself, at least... there have been communications- before the attack on Fallcrest, which was a stupid idea. I used to have his ear, he used to listen to me... but now someone else is filling his head with foolishness. And before you ask - no, I have no idea who, or how, or why, or..."

The Witch tales off and growls- clearly unhappy.

"But now?" She shrugs.

"The Red Hand - Sinruth knew nothing of the Red Hand three months past when we were ambushing caravans on the Trade Road, nor would he have cared about such a thing. He has changed, and look what good it has done him, we lost easily half our Warriors in the raid on your city, and for what- a bunch of junk- nothing of power, or value. And now, now he sits alone in one of the crypts and sulks, like a youngling- his warriors are dead, and the Gnome, the one who now calls himself Lord Frazzle, he has been talking with the undead creatures down there... ah!"

The Goblin Witch slaps her hand against the wall hard, still clearly angry.

"Sinruth sacrificed everything we had built up- for nothing, and he knows it, as I said earlier- look for him in one of the crypts, I know not which one- but he's on his own and angry."

"In truth there are few of his left down there, the Goblins are over in this place- I spit on them and leave them to your mercy- the fools."

That's all the the Goblin Witch has to say about Sinruth and his situation, you direct her next to tell what she knows about Lord Frazzle.

"The mad Gnome is further in, he came to Sinruth in the catacombs a week before the raid- again I know not how this came to pass, Sinruth seemed to be expecting him- I don't know the truth of it. The Gnome helped us to move through the sewers in your city, to attack the Hall and steal the treasures there. But with Sinruth much weakened the Gnome started to call himself Lord- the old Sinruth would have killed him for his impudence..."

Again the Goblin Witch scowls.

"Frazzle has his own men, not Gnomes- men, but dirty and violent- they came with him- his bodyguards. Somewhere deep in the crypt he encountered the Undead Lord- struck a deal, one of the crypts was trapped- somehow, Frazzle learnt how to undo the trap in some way- or else to use its energy to summon a guardian. Now the bastard Gnome has a Demon for a follower, I attempted to take back control of the crypt- for Sinruth, to honour my Lord and put the stupid Gnome in his place. But the Demon ran amok, killed six of my Hobgoblins without harm- two more fell to swarms of rats, we retreated."

The Goblin Witch sighs.

"And so this Frazzle lairs there still- doing deals with the Undead Lord... for what I do not know- but all the while he gathers power."

That concludes everything the Goblin Witch knows about Lord Frazzle, next you ask about the Undead Lord, alas she has few details.

"Sinruth dealt with the creature, I have never seen it- it dwells in some sort of throne room- it has servants aplenty, again I do not know what sort or shape these spirits take. It is the true master here perhaps- one of the old families that was interred here. I know Sinruth feared it a little, it has power, or else powerful servants- my Lord paid tribute to it, one of the prisoners- the little one, the son of the fool who tried to escape was locked inside the place where the undead roam- fresh food..."

The Goblin Witch shrugs again.

"It is a timeless creature- it sits and broods, has done for centuries perhaps... Sinruth said it had treasure though, not coin but items of power."

The Goblin Witch runs out of breath- it has told you all it knows... unless you have any further questions?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 1, 2011)

Where will you be going if we let you go?  And what's to say you won't support another fool to attack the village again?  And what has become of the young boy?! Is he still alive?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 1, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Where will you be going if we let you go?  And what's to say you won't support another fool to attack the village again?  And what has become of the young boy?! Is he still alive?




"Where I go is my concern, however I will not stray long here... this place and this area of the Vale is not for me."

The Goblin Witch shakes her head and gets that far-away look.

"Fallcrest is safe from me- and it's a little more than a village, Sinruth was crazy to even think of attacking- particularly for no reward... Sinruth can rot here for all I care."

She looks suddenly straight at Viator.

"The youngling will have been eaten- he has no chance against the Undead. I would say the same for the woman- your priestess... If you are quick you will recover their bodies..."

She moves to leave.

"I have told you all I know... I go."

The Witch is as good as her word, she heads off, or else is accompanied to the exit

[sblock=HP & XP]

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/6. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/2.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Viator and Freggo are fully rested, the rest of you require a hour-and-a-half more rest to say the same... can I presume that's what you are going to do. I want to get you all at the same point if possible- then we can move on properly.

XP

Encounter #14- only 302 XP in total, an easy encounter, which is what you deserved. That's just 50 XP each which should put you on 1,225 XP exactly.
[/sblock]

You search around the dead Hobgoblins, recover some coin, in total 49cp & 24sp. Wiki updated, here- 

0 Rivenroar Loot | D&D 4E | Obsidian Portal

Two PCs agree and we'll spend the next ninety minutes resting so you're all on full.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 1, 2011)

Velani...

...bites her tongue while yet another creature of the dark gets a free pass for the deaths of her fellow citizens. She will certainly abide by the promises of another of her band, but the likelihood of anything else even remotely affiliated with these creatures will earn no further recompense from her. She is DONE allowing those _personally responsible_ for the kidnapping of her people to go unpunished, unavenged.

"Go, witch. And know that your freedom comes at a price, one I will collect from you someday. Go."









*OOC:*


 and yep, good for the final rest before moving on...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 2, 2011)

Rest, companions.  I shall watch with Freggo until you are refreshed.

_And ponder the conundrum of goblins,_

he thinks, sitting down slowly.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 2, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...bites her tongue while yet another creature of the dark gets a free pass for the deaths of her fellow citizens. She will certainly abide by the promises of another of her band, but the likelihood of anything else even remotely affiliated with these creatures will earn no further recompense from her. She is DONE allowing those _personally responsible_ for the kidnapping of her people to go unpunished, unavenged.
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Rest, companions.  I shall watch with Freggo until you are refreshed.
> 
> _And ponder the conundrum of goblins,_
> 
> he thinks, sitting down slowly.




The hour and a half passes uneasily- Freggo and Viator taking it in turns to stare down the stairs in to the lit chamber below, and yet it passes peacefully. Soon enough it's rise and shine, and the adventurers are up and ready for action- after a hurried meal of cold tack.

        *GM:*  Extended Rest complete for all PCs.     

Assembled you file back to the Von Jallach Crypt, remembering that for Mirtala, the cook, it will be a new day- and a chance to try to help her to escape the terrible disease that infects her- Filth Fever.

All is well in the Crypt, although the Gnomes and the Prisoners alike are looking forward to heading back to Fallcrest.

Mirtala is pale, barely conscious... she mumbles and every now and then shakes uncontrollably- she's also cold to the touch and yet sweats profusely. It's make or break you feel for the infected Mirtala.

Zerriksa wonders if she could help at all... she is skilled at Healing, or else someone can aid her- or she can aid one of you?

178 Mirtala is unwell

Either way Mirtala is desperate...

Over to you guys.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 2, 2011)

Velani

Kneeling down by Mirtala's side, Velani closes her eyes and reaches out to her goddess for guidance and resolve. "Oh Light in Dark Places, I know that I have oft forgotten to thank you for the times you have obviously interceded on my behalf and that I do not keep the holy days as I should. I ask you for help more than I remember you for when you have, and I am sorry. But, dear Lady, should you deem this woman worthy, I ask that you aid me in providing her some respite from this affliction. If she should remain and return to her family, or if she should now return to the Cradle of Souls, I ask your blessing."

Reaching down to apply her healing arts to Mirtala, Velani catches Zerriska's gaze. "Zerskie, you are well known in Fallcrest as a healer. Allow me to aid you?"


----------



## tiornys (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ah-shahran lends his talents*

Ah-shahran kneels next to Zerriksa, looks to her and then through her, sensing the currents of fate and fortune that swirl around her.  Pleased with what he sees, he says, Please, do what you can for Mirtala.  Working together I believe we can help.  He takes up a position at the head of the pallet, head cocked slightly as if listening to an unseen presence as he prepares to help the herbalist.

[sblock=Mechanics]Cast Fortune on Zerriksa--For her next 3 significant d20 rolls, she will use 17, 13, and 8, in that order.  Her next significant die roll should be the attempt to help Mirtala, so I'll will aid her rather than the other way around.

Speak With Spirits, and Aid another on Zerriksa's heal check[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 3, 2011)

Viator stands, watching impotently as his companions tend to the woman holding on to life. Quietly, he kneels by her head and kisses her forehead.  He breathes and a gentle light seems to flow from him into her,

Your body is just a shell. Your mind controls your body. Tell it what to do now and heal.

Standing quickly he moves over to the gnomes. 

Derek, Tony. Can you tell us more about Frazzle? He seems to have summoned a demon. We need to defeat him and swiftly.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Kneeling down by Mirtala's side, Velani closes her eyes and reaches out to her goddess for guidance and resolve. "Oh Light in Dark Places, I know that I have oft forgotten to thank you for the times you have obviously interceded on my behalf and that I do not keep the holy days as I should. I ask you for help more than I remember you for when you have, and I am sorry. But, dear Lady, should you deem this woman worthy, I ask that you aid me in providing her some respite from this affliction. If she should remain and return to her family, or if she should now return to the Cradle of Souls, I ask your blessing."
> 
> Reaching down to apply her healing arts to Mirtala, Velani catches Zerriska's gaze. "Zerskie, you are well known in Fallcrest as a healer. Allow me to aid you?"






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran kneels next to Zerriksa, looks to her and then through her, sensing the currents of fate and fortune that swirl around her.  Pleased with what he sees, he says, Please, do what you can for Mirtala.  Working together I believe we can help.  He takes up a position at the head of the pallet, head cocked slightly as if listening to an unseen presence as he prepares to help the herbalist.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Cast Fortune on Zerriksa--For her next 3 significant d20 rolls, she will use 17, 13, and 8, in that order.  Her next significant die roll should be the attempt to help Mirtala, so I'll will aid her rather than the other way around.
> 
> ...




With your help Zerriksa lowers herself down on to the cold floor of the crypt besides Mirtala- the cook is growing increasingly pale and wan, it's as if all the blood has drained from her face- the shakes come more often now also.

Zerriksa rubs her hands together furiously, all the time muttering a deep atonal chant- the wise-woman's eye tight shut, slowly she reaches out to touch the cook...

It's like an electric shock.

Mirtala's body arcs and dancers- shakes furiously, her head- against the wall, slips down, Viator dives in quickly arrests the woman's fall, gently lies her down, as best he can. Mirtala continues to shake and quiver.

Zerriksa's chant reaches a rumbling climax and...

        *GM:*  Zerriksa's heal check = +6 (3 x aid another) +9 (Zerriksa'a skill bonus) +17 roll = 32- success.     

Mirtala opens her eyes, her face flushes as the blood runs back in, she smiles- brings one hand up up to stifle her laughter...

She cannot- she laughs.

It's infectious, you smile back at the woman.

Mirtala, laughs some more, throaty- hilarious.

Your endeavour to keep your own smiles in place- to reassure the woman, and yet... the moment for laughter seems to have passed.

And yet, uncontrollably Mirtala squeals with delight, roars with joy- and with each passing moment the blood again drains from her face, worse than before, the woman's skin becomes translucent.

Mirtala's skin is no longer visible at all, you are looking at a skull.

A laughing skull.

You all take a step back...

The skull stops laughing.

A great snaking red tongue flops out of Mirtala's mouth, the appendage is a good twelve inches long- it probes the air for a moment and then retreats back in to it's cave.

"This flesh is mine! It has been promised to me. You dare to interfere! I am the Lord of Rivenroar- I am waiting for you..."

Mirtala is suddenly normal again, the skull is gone- her flesh and face are restored- the laughter is gone, the tongue has gone, her mouth has gone...

Mirtala has no mouth, likewise the flesh at her nostrils is sealed over- the woman's eyes scream terror.

She cannot breath!

She's suffocating...

You have to act fast, or else Mirtala will die.

        *GM:*  RP and an associated Skill Check please, don't hesitate to call on Zerriksa...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 4, 2011)

Velani

"Gods! What...is, was...? MIRTALA!"









*OOC:*


 Unsheathing her dagger, Velani plans to run the blade right through where Mirtala's mouth ought be unless someone stops her. I think that's what she would do in the face of such a bizzare moment.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ah-shahran snaps into full focus*

As Velani pulls her dagger, Ah-shahran snaps out a set of crisp orders.   Good Velani!  If any demon manifests, be ready to strike it!  Zerriksa!  If you have herbs that might help, use them!  Viator!  See if you can detect--and disrupt!--any magical influences!  Direction given, Ah-shahran turns to the divine, calling on Bahamut to protect Mirtala, Pelor to drive back the dark forces assaulting her, and Avandra to grant her freedom from this curse. 









*OOC:*


Hopefully that's enough to turn Velani from her rash idea







[sblock=Mechanics]Religion to counter the forces attacking Mirtala.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kali checks elsewhere*

Staying clear of the flurry of activity around Mirtala, Kali sweeps his gaze across the rest of the room, looking for signs that the assault on Mirtala might be linked to something or someone in the room, and staying on guard in case the assault is a distraction to conceal something even more dire.

[sblock=mechanics]Perception on the rest of the room
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [][]
Action Points [][/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 4, 2011)

Viator is already moving as Ah-shahran calls to him. Sitting cross legged with Mirtala's head in his lap, he seems completely unaffected by the sudden manifestation. Instead his hands carve lines in the air, tracing her body, his ice blue eyes locked in a firm gaze into the middle distance. His unseen power mimics his left hand that reaches and probes, while his right hand pulls together, fingers extended and tense, ready to sever any malign connection he finds.

[sblock=Actions]Arcana to discover and disrupt the possession
Adept's Insight ready to boost any roll that looks like it needs an extra +1 (Augmented for 1d4 + 1 if needed)[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Gods! What...is, was...? MIRTALA!"
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> As Velani pulls her dagger, Ah-shahran snaps out a set of crisp orders.   Good Velani!  If any demon manifests, be ready to strike it!  Zerriksa!  If you have herbs that might help, use them!  Viator!  See if you can detect--and disrupt!--any magical influences!  Direction given, Ah-shahran turns to the divine, calling on Bahamut to protect Mirtala, Pelor to drive back the dark forces assaulting her, and Avandra to grant her freedom from this curse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






tiornys said:


> Staying clear of the flurry of activity around Mirtala, Kali sweeps his gaze across the rest of the room, looking for signs that the assault on Mirtala might be linked to something or someone in the room, and staying on guard in case the assault is a distraction to conceal something even more dire.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Perception on the rest of the room
> [/sblock]
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator is already moving as Ah-shahran calls to him. Sitting cross legged with Mirtala's head in his lap, he seems completely unaffected by the sudden manifestation. Instead his hands carve lines in the air, tracing her body, his ice blue eyes locked in a firm gaze into the middle distance. His unseen power mimics his left hand that reaches and probes, while his right hand pulls together, fingers extended and tense, ready to sever any malign connection he finds.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Arcana to discover and disrupt the possession
> Adept's Insight ready to boost any roll that looks like it needs an extra +1 (Augmented for 1d4 + 1 if needed)[/sblock]




Many things happen at once, the first is Ah-shahran calling on a trio of deities to help Mirtala's predicament- it seems the gods are listening. Mirtala suddenly stiffens, she seems to glow a little, regardless her panic is over- he eyes flicker and still register terror, but the quivering and shaking panic has passed. 

Furthermore the cook's face loses its pallor- she looks flushed, full of life- she nods her head at the Deva, now perfectly calm, although still lacking a mouth and nostrils.

Kali meanwhiles sweeps the room, scans each of the Gnomes for signs that they are somehow involved, the same for those rescued- but nothing, all of the other inhabitants of the crypt are equally horrified by the event. 

Kali finds himself looking elsewhere, around the chamber, it's... everywhere, the power seems to be coming from the walls, the ceiling, the floor, the very air of the crypt- Rivenroar itself is the source of the attack.

Finally Viator sits and rocks back and forth- his hands chopping and cutting through a myriad strands of silvery black power that only he can see- in Viator's sight reality warps and stretches. The crypt casts spidery webs of necrotic energies set to capture and consume Mirtala... Viator moves quickly- again and again clearing the cook's mouth and nostrils, until... until the strands and webs cease their attack...

Mirtala's mouth suddenly reappears- she sucks in breath, moments later her nostrils are clear- they too reappear.

Mirtala is out of danger.

She laughs, just once, and then cries a little in Viator's arms.

[Sblock=XP]
That was a Skill Challenge, a very minor affair but a nice piece of atmosphere, that was Encounter #15 for 100 XP- that's 16 XP each, that's 1241 XP each. Your first encounter of the day is complete already.
[/sblock]

Mirtala is soon full recovered, and eager to tell you what she knows- although much of her information is now no-longer useful, as you have already recovered Adronsius and Sertanian... the cook knew where these two were being kept.

Her last piece of information is about Kartenix, she worries that he was planning to free himself and take on the Goblins, she fears the Guard Captain had become a little unhinged after his young son was taken away from him...

Mirtala is not aware that Kartenix's body lies a little to the north- her warning has come too late.

Before you head back in to action, the ex-prisoners and the Gnomes take a moment or two to shake your hand, or else pat you on the back- the rescued citizens of Fallcrest are very aware of how close they came to...

With that in mind Ah-shahran is sought out by Sertanian, the curator of The Hall of Great Valour wishes to thank the Deva again, and pass over a token of his appreciation. The old man gives over his staff to Ah-shahran, stating that the Deva will have more use for it, the staff looks to be nothing special. Sertanian however explains that the item has a small amount of power- it is purported to increase the wielder's accuracy- a simple magic but one that will serve Ah-shahran well, he hopes.

Likewise Kali is sought out by Zerriksa, in a quiet moment, and between Kali's grunts, the old woman palms a small vial in to the the Shifter's hand- explains quickly and succinctly- "Carrion Crawler Brain Juice", she nods and allows the information to sink in, "enough for two uses..." She adds and then stalks off.

A little while later, unless there is anything further you wish to do here, the adventurers troop back to the top of the stairs, nothing has changed here...

The stairs lead a way down in to a chamber that is clearly lit.

What next?

I'll update the wiki in a moment.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 5, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I guess it is time to meet Sinruth and that maniac, Lord Frazzle, and his demon pet. I must admit, I'm a little worried about that one and the Undead Lord, the witch told us about.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I guess it is time to meet Sinruth and that maniac, Lord Frazzle, and his demon pet. I must admit, I'm a little worried about that one and the Undead Lord, the witch told us about.”_




And so in short order you find yourself creeping down the stairs... Oh!

The adventurers draw to a halt on a landing, all the time spying ahead, beacuse of the numerous landings on the stairs it is obviously impossible for creatures at the bottom of the stairs to see all the way up...

There's a Hobgoblin down there, at the bottom of the stairs, looking up- clearly 'on-guard', you draw to a halt.

Any further progress is going to require stealth checks, as it stands the Hobgoblin has not spotted you...

There's little you can tell about the chamber at the bottom of the stairs, it looks like a flagged dungeon chamber, the like of which you have seen time and time again.

New Map- 

179 The Descent- First sight

Over to you, and Init added just in case. Obviously you don't have to just go straight in to combat- we can back up a little way, or... whatever.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)


[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 6, 2011)

Velani...

...obviously desires to rush the cretin, hands on her sword and board gripped tight, the bloodlust in her rising with each goblinoid the party comes across. Barely does she contain herself, waiting to see what Kali has in mind. But given the chance, she'll bound down those stairs with wild abandon and give the posted hobgoblin a piece of her mind, and her steel.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 6, 2011)

*Kali prepares to fire*

Kali rests a hand on Velani's arm for a moment as he pulls out his bow.  To Freggo and Velani, he mouths *follow the arrows* before waving Kyalia forward as he creeps to the edge of the stairs.

[sblock=mechanics]Stealth to move up to G20.

Also, adding a sblock to track what stance Kali is in.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [][]
Action Points [][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali rests a hand on Velani's arm for a moment as he pulls out his bow.  To Freggo and Velani, he mouths *follow the arrows* before waving Kyalia forward as he creeps to the edge of the stairs.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Stealth to move up to G20.
> 
> ...




Kali creeps a little way forward... in range.

        *GM:*  We seem to be moving a little slow at the moment, just an observation you understand- is Goken away?     

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...i+moves+forward.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

What next?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)


[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 6, 2011)

Viator readies himself, trusting in the barrage that will come before and intent on helping the team that has formed around them. He watches the communication of the shifter, the tautness of the elf bow, hears the creak of leather as the sergeant tightens her grip on her sword and the mumble of the swordmage's breath. He senses the power building by the deva, mirroring the surge around his own body. 

He smiles. The team is ready.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Velani...

...allows the stealthier of the group to get into position for a coordinated strike and blitzkrieg. Once the arrows fly, she's gonna be on that hob like _tec_ on _ter_.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sneaks forward, next to Kali, her bow ready to strike.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia sneaks forward, next to Kali, her bow ready to strike.




The Hobgoblin squints in to the darkness, did something just move up the stairs... nah! Nothing to be seen, the creture however continues to watch the stairs...

Ah-shahran, with Gorm, and Viator now have the room to shuffle forward a little- no roll needed.

        *GM:*  And go...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)


[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ia+moves+closer.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*Kyalia*

... the hobgoblin continues to watch the stairs ...


... and suddenly two arrows race towards him out of the darkness in rapid succession.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


LOL! A 20 and a 1. Damage is 1d10+1, though (forgot the +1 from Bow Expertise against a target standing on its own), so 11 hp for him.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

disregard


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Surprise Round: Just one Standard Action


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Surprise Round: Just one Standard Action












*OOC:*


 DOH!  Good catch, [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] ... that's what I get for trying to do this stuff from work..... 







Velani

"COWER NOW BEFORE THE MIGHT OF FALLCREST! Sinruth and Frazzle will fall like all the other before us. SURRENDER NOW, or meet their fate!"









*OOC:*


 Intimidate check to ... intimidate everyone below. Maybe give them cause to pause? grant CA? Lay down their arms and worship us?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanee said:


> ... the hobgoblin continues to watch the stairs ...
> 
> 
> ... and suddenly two arrows race towards him out of the darkness in rapid succession.




The first arrow doesn't stop, not even for the Hobgoblin, although the creature's neck does slow the projectile down a little. The Hobgoblin slumps to the floor... the second arrow is not needed.

There's a shout from within the chamber- although only a noise from your position on the stairs, the goblin tongue though...

        *GM:*  Velani you have a chance to re-post if you wish... there's nothing to see from where you are, and you think you're Intimidate may be wasted unless you shout incredibly loud- it's up to you though.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani*
22 Freggo*
17 Viator*
16 Kali*
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

182 The Descent- Ex-Hobgoblin

Anyone can go really- one action, this is a surprise round- there's certainly another Goblinoid in the chamber but not in sight, and not in init- so over to you guys.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 7, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The first arrow doesn't stop, not even for the Hobgoblin, although the creature's neck does slow the projectile down a little. The Hobgoblin slumps to the floor... the second arrow is not needed.
> 
> There's a shout from within the chamber- although only a noise from your position on the stairs, the goblin tongue though...
> 
> ...




Well, given the chance to retcon and my outstanding roll on that intim check, let's just go with "Velani runs 7 down the stairs."

Also - she speaks Goblin - what'd she hear them say? (percep roll if needed) (or, maybe not...........  LOL)


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Well, given the chance to retcon and my outstanding roll on that intim check, let's just go with "Velani runs 7 down the stairs."
> 
> Also - she speaks Goblin - what'd she hear them say? (percep roll if needed) (or, maybe not...........  LOL)




        *GM:*  The point I was making with you not hearing them, and them not being able to hear you is... the Hobgoblin that was speaking is nearly 100 feet away from your position, and talking to someone nearer to it than you guys. Hence you not being able to hear what it's saying, and in all probability it not being able to hear what you say... Sorry if I didn't make that clear first time around.     

Velani rushes down the stairs and in to the entrance to the chamber proper, the room ahead is large and open- she spies some sort of texturing on the walls- it could be pictures but it's impossible to see at this juncture. 

Other than these the chamber is empty, just the litter and debris of Hobgoblins, a pair of closed metal doors opposite. Yet another set in the north west corner, approaching which are an off couple- a Hobgoblin Guard, clad in leather and with a sheathed longsword, leads some sort of collared and crested Drake. The Drake is a vibrant red colour, although paler in places, and cat like- the size of a panther or a leopard.

Over in the south west corner are a third set of metal doors, this time open- standing in the doorway is yet another Hobgoblin, similarly attired...

All of the creatures turn to stare at you...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo*
17 Viator*
16 Kali*
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

183 The Descent- Velani rushes in where fools fear to tread

Next up Freggo, Viator, Kali and Ah-shahran in any order really...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 8, 2011)

*Kali descends*

Kali descends the stairs, ready to back Velani with bow or axes as he eyes the dangerous looking drake.

[sblock=mechanics]Move: to H:14
Free: Assassin's Shroud on the drake[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][]
Action Points [][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 8, 2011)

*Ah-shahran follows*

Ah-shahran and Gorm descend to the base of the stairs.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G:16, Gorm to G:17[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 8, 2011)

Viator moves up with the deva, taking a vantage point behind his more physically capable companions

[sblock=Actions]Move to H:16[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali descends the stairs, ready to back Velani with bow or axes as he eyes the dangerous looking drake.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Move: to H:14
> Free: Assassin's Shroud on the drake[/sblock]
> ...






tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran and Gorm descend to the base of the stairs.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G:16, Gorm to G:17[/sblock]
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator moves up with the deva, taking a vantage point behind his more physically capable companions
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move to H:16[/sblock]




        *GM:*  I've moved Freggo closer to the action, Goken just mailed me he'll be back in full force in 2-3 days, in the meantime Larry can you bot Freggo- as you're before him in Init? Probably only need you for a turn or so...     

The adventures move quickly but safely down the stairs as a unit- sowrds and implements already in hand- the fight is about to get bloody...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake
17 Viator
16 Kali
5 Hobgoblin #2
5 Hobgoblin #3
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2
Hobgoblin #3
Drake- Assassin's Shroud (Kali)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

184 The Descent- Battle commences

Next up Kyalia, then Velani then Freggo (also played by Larry for the next few days hopefully). Then the Drake gets in to the action.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  I've moved Freggo closer to the action, Goken just mailed me he'll be back in full force in 2-3 days, in the meantime Larry can you bot Freggo- as you're before him in Init? Probably only need you for a turn or so...












*OOC:*


 Absosmurfly! Standing by for Kyalia...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

Velani (partial pre-post)

Knowing the rest of the party is behind her, Velani moves into the room to determine where the greatest threat may be coming from.









*OOC:*


 Move to G9 and see what that opens on the map before deciding to charge north or south


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

As everyone springs into action, Kyalia rushes past the front lines and then suddenly stops, raising her bow. Quickly assessing the situation, the huntress fires two arrows at the first targets, she can make out.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to H13
Standard: Twin Strike (1st Shot against C5, 2nd Shot against C5 again or otherwise against M4) -- I do not include the +1 damage bonus from Bow Expertise against a target, that has noone adjacent to it (C5 clearly does not qualify, but M4 might)
Minor: Hunter's Quarry (the Drake, unless something else is closer)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> As everyone springs into action, Kyalia rushes past the front lines and then suddenly stops, raising her bow. Quickly assessing the situation, the huntress fires two arrows at the first targets, she can make out.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to H13
> ...




Kyalia hdashes forward and fires, the Elf is deadly accurate- both Hobgoblins are killed in an instant- devastating! The Ranger marks the Drake as her next target, ther creature suddenly looks a little panicked it's leash has gone very slack...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani*
22 Freggo
20 Drake
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake- Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

185 The Descent- Kyalia rocks

Next up Velani and then Freggo... although, well check out the new map- targets are limited (to one).


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (partial pre-post)
> 
> Knowing the rest of the party is behind her, Velani moves into the room to determine where the greatest threat may be coming from.
> 
> ...




New Map-

186 The Descent- Velani moves in

Go Sarge!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 8, 2011)

Velani and Freggo

"Freggo! Let's bring the beast to us."

Preparing herself for the beast's inevitable move, Velani readies herself and motions Freggo into position.









*OOC:*



Velalni
Minor: Defender's Aura
Standard: readied action - when drake comes into melee range after Freggo's attack, Valiant Strike
Free: Heroic Effort if needed to hit

Freggo
Move: F9
Standard: readied action - when drake (hopefully! likely?) comes into melee range, Luring Strike, utilizing the before and after shifts as needed to get the drake into flank w/ Velani
Free: Heroic Effort if needed to hit

Since it's unlikely even a 16 w/ Heroic Effort will hit (or even 17 w/ Brawling Warrior), the whole thing likely goes to pot (darn!) (although this whole thing is based on an assumption the drake would come after the closest target - Freggo).


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani and Freggo
> 
> "Freggo! Let's bring the beast to us."
> 
> ...




Velani and Freggo move in to the chamber- longswords drawn- ready for the Drake's inevitable attack...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake*
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake- Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Drake.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Drake #1*- there's a clue.

The Drake looks confused for a moment, and then spots the pair of lunks that have invaded its lair... it swallows, gargles briefly and then-

<HAKKKKPHUTT>

Spits a dull green globule of gunk at Freggo... the ball of phlegm splats on to the stone floor by Freggo's side- and begins to eat away at the patina of dirt on the stone flags.

Close call.

The Drake stays exactly where it is... the other Drake however...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2*
17 Viator
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake- Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Drake #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Drake #2*

The second Drake slinks out of the chamber to the south west, settles itself, and follows suit- another green globule arcs out aimed for Velani this time...

The icky missile hits- and burns... the pain!

Velani's armour is scarred and pitted- the acid burns through her undergarments and to the skin... Velani does all she can not to scream, the acid burn however takes her breath away.

From the chamber from which the Drake just emerged, a scream- then a cry; "Help M-". Cut Off!

A womans voice, a young woman- terrified, and yet presented with a sliver of hope...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2
17 Viator*
16 Kali
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake- Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...es___+that+spit.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Viator and then Kali, then halt.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 9, 2011)

Hearing the cries, Viator slides past his nearest companions and stays close to the wall.  He sizes his target up and concentrates.

His concern for the person calling from the other room disrupts his thoughts and his power fails him, unable to teleport the drake closer to his team mates.

His eyes narrow.

Kali! There's someone in that room!

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to K13
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at K6: Drake #2[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 3/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Hearing the cries, Viator slides past his nearest companions and stays close to the wall.  He sizes his target up and concentrates.
> 
> His concern for the person calling from the other room disrupts his thoughts and his power fails him, unable to teleport the drake closer to his team mates.
> 
> ...




Viator moves in to the chamber- focuses on the Drake blocking the doorway to the south. Alas his power fizzles and fades before it has chance to take hold... the creature is unharmed.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2
17 Viator
16 Kali*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- Assassin's Shroud (Kali). Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

188 The Descent- Viator moves in

Next up Kali, then me...


----------



## tiornys (Sep 9, 2011)

*Kali into action*

Kali's head snaps up and he rapidly looks from one drake to the other.  On it! he says to Viator as he raises his bow and fires an arrow at the drake he has marked for death.  Discarding his bow as he slips into the room, he pulls out his axes and lets out a battle cry as he charges the other drake.  As he puts extra bite behind his first strike, he slips around the creature, peering into the room beyond as he lashes out with his offhand.

[sblock=mechanics]Free: Assassin's Shroud on drake#1
Standard: RBA on drake#1, invoking shrouds
Free: drop bow
Free: shift to I:12 with AotCF
Minor: draw battleaxe
Move-->minor: draw handaxe
Action Point: charge to L:6 attacking drake #2 (18 damage after reroll)
No Action: Power Attack added to that hit
Free: shift to L:4 with AotCF
Free: Dual Weapon Attack on drake#2

I have another 2 square shift after Dual Weapon Attack.  Where I go depends on what I see in the room--if just the girl and a hobgoblin, I'll try to get closer to the girl/threatening the hobgoblin.  If a couple of hobgoblins, I'll hold position.  If numerous hobgoblins, I'll hold position unless some/all have obvious ranged weapons (more drakes?), in which case I'll retreat to J:4[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali's head snaps up and he rapidly looks from one drake to the other.  On it! he says to Viator as he raises his bow and fires an arrow at the drake he has marked for death.  Discarding his bow as he slips into the room, he pulls out his axes and lets out a battle cry as he charges the other drake.  As he puts extra bite behind his first strike, he slips around the creature, peering into the room beyond as he lashes out with his offhand.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Free: Assassin's Shroud on drake#1
> Standard: RBA on drake#1, invoking shrouds
> ...




Kali is all action- his bow shot staggers the first Drake, the wound tears open and is engulfed, momentarily, in darkness- his assassin's shrouds rip through the beast.

Next up the Shifter flings up his bow aside- graps out his axes and charges the first Drake- slicing and cutting the beast as he circles it to reveal the room beyond.

The Drake is left bloodied and battered, and in the room- a single Hobgoblin menacing a stunningly beautiful woman wearing ripped and bloodied this azure robes- Jelissa...

Kali moves closer to her... screaming at the Hobgoblin- "Face me!"

At that moment the western set of doors slam open with such force that one of them is left barely hanging on by one hinge- standing in the doorway is Sinruth...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth*
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 17 HP damage taken. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- 

Hobgoblin #4- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #3

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Sinruth!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Sinruth*

The huge Goblin, it's head scraping against the dirty ceiling, clad in shimmering plate and dragging a great chain behind it lumbers forward.

And speaks with a voice like thunder, peppered with lightning...

"I am Sinruth... Lord of this Domain, General of the Red Hand, the Destroyer, the Great, the Magnificent, the Terrible..."

The last words send a shiver up the adventurer's collective spines- they gasp in awe and shock.

"Kneel before me puny manlings or else feel my WRATH!"

The huge Goblin yanks at the chain, which flies in to the air- he swirls the monstrous weapon above it's head...

"KNEEL OR DIE!"

New Map-

189 The Descent- Sinruth

Or...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

Sinruth

At least that's how Sinruth imagines it, this is what actually happens.

The far doors, to the west, are pushed open- one at a time, with great effort by quite the smallest Goblin you have ever seen.

The Goblin makes up for its lack of stature by sporting the largest helmet any of the adventurers has ever seen- complete with massive horns. With the helm Sinruth must be nearly five feet tall, without the helmet (and massively high-heeled boots) Sinruth stands a little under three feet tall.

The Goblin Lord is clad in platemail- or at least what once was a suit of platemail, various areas of the armour have been replaced with improvised objects- a clutch of spoons serve as metal epaulettes, a fire guard as a chest protector, metal dog bowls as knee protector's- one marked 'Fido' the other 'Fluffy', and on it goes. The armour is furthermore inexpertly constructed- it's all higgeldy-piggeldy with sharp edges.

Sinruth clomps forward- like someone much heavier underwater, has to swing his arms furiously at several points to stop himself from falling over.

He delivers his speech as he appraoches- stopping every now and then to employ both hands to drag the chain closer to him.

He speaks, with a voice like a mouse in an accordian-

"I am Sinruth... Lord of this Dom-de-dom, Thingy-boss of the Red Hand, the Destroyifier, the Grayt, the Magnifier, the Tribble..." 

He continues- 

"Knees before me puny manlings or else feel my RASH!"

And- 

"KNEE OR PIE!"

But before any of the assembled adventurers can answer the squeaky Goblin launches his attack- or else he begins swirling the huge (for Sinruth) chain around his head and cannot control his path. 

Sinruth begins to spin like a tot- clearly out of control, it's difficult to work out which is revolving around the other...

"Chayyynnnnnn Whirlymajig!"

Sinruth squeaks, and lashes out furiously at Velani and Freggo.

The pair shrug at each other, duck while the chain repeatedly passes over their heads and then stand again after it has passed...

"Next time... wooohh! WoooHH!"

Sinruth squeaks as the chain spins him around.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 17 HP damage taken. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- 

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #3

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #4*

The Hobgoblin, grinning furiously at the sound of the great Sinruth in action, grabs out his longsword, screams- 

"For Sinruth... the TRIBBLE!"

The brute charges Kali, but alas misses his aim.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
20 Drake #2
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 17 HP damage taken. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 27 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #3

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...nt-+For+Sinruth.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

And a close up on the great Goblin- SINRUTH!

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Mighty+Sinruth.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Ah-shahran, then Kyalia, then Velani and Freggo... do your worst!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 9, 2011)

*Ah-shahran keeps a straight face*

Ah-shahran steps up next to Kyalia, Gorm beside him. That, he observes soberly, is not what I expected.  Let's get that drake off Kali's back, shall we?  He nods to himself.  Let us shall.  Gorm flickers and fades as Kyalia raises her bow.  As her arrow wounds the beast, Ah-shahran says Again. as Gorm reappears behind Velani and Freggo, lending support to the swordlady.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G:14, Gorm to H:14
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA on Drake#2
Action Point: Direct the Strike on Kyalia. RBA on Drake#2
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at G10, 4 temp HP to Velani

Incidentally, shouldn't Freggo or Velani have had 4 temp HP from the initial summoning of Gorm?  Best I can tell, neither got it.  I would likely have granted it to Freggo since he has fewer surges.

In the event that the drakes have exactly 37 HP (so they weren't bloodied after 18 damage but #2 dies from Kyalia's first shot), I won't spend the action point.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 9, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran steps up next to Kyalia, Gorm beside him. That, he observes soberly, is not what I expected.  Let's get that drake off Kali's back, shall we?  He nods to himself.  Let us shall.  Gorm flickers and fades as Kyalia raises her bow.  As her arrow wounds the beast, Ah-shahran says Again. as Gorm reappears behind Velani and Freggo, lending support to the swordlady.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: to G:14, Gorm to H:14
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA on Drake#2
> ...




        *GM:*  Temp HP added to Freggo- forgot.     

Ah-shahran seemingly assumes control of Kyalia, the Elven Ranger- in quick succession two arrows fly, both strike their target and the second Drake is down...

Gorm appears once more and nuzzles Velani- who is bouyed by the spirit hound's company.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 17 HP damage taken. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

192 The Descent- Drake down

Next up Kyalia and then Velani and Freggo...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia watches as ‘the great Sinruth’ enters the scene. She doesn't quite know what to make of his strange entrance, and so she concentrates on the dangerous drake, that still lingers near the entrance. The huntress takes aim and lets her arrows fly towards the beast.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Strike on Drake #1
Move: To K6[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia watches as ‘the great Sinruth’ enters the scene. She doesn't quite know what to make of his strange entrance, and so she concentrates on the dangerous drake, that still lingers near the entrance. The huntress takes aim and lets her arrows fly towards the beast.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Strike on Drake #1
> Move: To K6[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia lets loose two more arrows, one of each sails wide of the target- the other skims the side of the remaining Drake, enough to bloody the beast.

The Elf scurries forward to get a better view of the mighty Sinruth.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani*
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

193 The Descent- Kyalia in to the action

Next up Velani and then Freggo.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 10, 2011)

Velani and Freggo

[sblock=posts coming soon]
I have to leave the house for a bit, back in a few hours. Will post soon as I'm back.

I think my plan is to have Velani restrain Sinruth while Freggo talks to him...if anyone's got other/better ideas, please let me know!
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 10, 2011)

Velani

Taking the bull by the horns, so to speak, Velani reaches out to grab hold of the mighty Sinruth. 

<in Goblin> "Listen here, my diminuitive friend: hold still, drop the chain, and we won't hurt you. Make one move otherwise, and I promise you, it's gonna hurt."









*OOC:*



Minor: drop Defender Aura
Move --> Minor: sheathe sword
Standard: grab Sinruth (Str vs. Ref) (use Heroic Effort if needed for +4)

Imm Interrupt prep: if Sinruth tries to attack Freggo, pop Guardian's Counter


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 10, 2011)

*Freggo is reminded of...Freggo*

Seeing Sinruth for the first time, his expectations wholly changed, Freggo is moved. 

_He's not unlike me. Trying to rise above his faults, trying to live up to the expectations of others, trying to prove he can be more than what's others think of him._

_In his mind, he's a titan. He _believes_ it at his core, he _knows_ he's invincible. The others, they follow him because they believe in him as well. I'm...envious. No, not quite. Maybe a little awestruck. Empowered! We're so much alike, he and I. I wonder if now he can learn from me...._

*"Sinruth, hear me. Call off your attack. You have that power. You have no need to show us by fighting. Given the choice between pie and knees, I choose knees."* And Freggo sheathes his blade as well, taking a knee in front of Sinruth so they might see eye-to-eye.









*OOC:*


 minor: sheathe sword
move(?): take a knee
standard: diplomacy, followed by an insight check to see how he's reacted to both Velani and his actions















*OOC:*



[MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] - I really hope I'm being true to Freggo's character! I apologize if I'm off the mark....


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Taking the bull by the horns, so to speak, Velani reaches out to grab hold of the mighty Sinruth.
> 
> ...




Velani sheathes her blade and with a heroic effort grabs up the Goblin Lord- SINRUTH...

Everything goes quiet, or at leat it seems to, the fight is on hiatus...

Velani speaks quickly in Goblin, chiding Sinruth and offering not to hurt him, although ending in a threat.

The lone Hobgoblin Grunt left standing gulps and shuts his eyes.

Even the Drake looks terrified.

Sinruth explodes, a tirade of invective (in a mixture of Goblin and Common)...

"Put me down you filthy, mongrel, gimpish, hell-bound, scurvy, ninny-faced gut-puking, skum-sucking dirtbag. Or I will F<BEEP>k you up, not just once, but many times over. I will carve out your gizzard, or gizzard-like appendage, to make a hat for my servants. You are all nothing more than filthy bed-wetting, namby-pamby, son-of-a-dwarf, mother-fodder, arse-biting, elf-faced, big-nosed, bad-breathed, pee-wee-brained, anchovy-smelling, rotten eggs..."

And when that doesn't do it, Sinruth screams...

"KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!"

And turns in to a thrashing maniac.

        *GM:*  Note, all bad guys including Sinruth are automatically in a fury- that's +2 To Hit & Damage. Sinruth, even though he has not taken a single wound, counts as Bloodied- believe me that's not good.     

Yep, that was possibly the worst thing Velani could have done... at least if she was attempting to get on Sinruth's good side...

        *GM:*  I'll let you reconsider for Freggo, you may want to re-post.     

"To the DEAF!" 

Sinruth concludes.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo*
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- 

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, everyone is where they were, Sinruth is Immobilised (Grabbed).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 10, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Yep, that was possibly the worst thing Velani could have done... at least if she was attempting to get on Sinruth's good side...
> 
> *GM:*  I'll let you reconsider for Freggo, you may want to re-post.












*OOC:*


 Didn't pick him up, just grabbed him by the horns of his helmet and held him there. For sure wansn't trying to get on his good side - was trying to let him know that, while being intimidating, Velani is holding true to her word by sheathng her sword. But since an intim of 25 isn't enough to budge the little guy, I think Freggo's turn is all the more poignant as is. His tirade just re-inforces (what I think) Freggo was thinking all along.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Taking the bull by the horns, so to speak, Velani reaches out to grab hold of the mighty Sinruth.
> 
> ...






larryfinnjr said:


> Seeing Sinruth for the first time, his expectations wholly changed, Freggo is moved.
> 
> _He's not unlike me. Trying to rise above his faults, trying to live up to the expectations of others, trying to prove he can be more than what's others think of him._
> 
> ...






larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Didn't pick him up, just grabbed him by the horns of his helmet and held him there. For sure wansn't trying to get on his good side - was trying to let him know that, while being intimidating, Velani is holding true to her word by sheathng her sword. But since an intim of 25 isn't enough to budge the little guy, I think Freggo's turn is all the more poignant as is. His tirade just re-inforces (what I think) Freggo was thinking all along.




        *GM:*  Your Intimidate worked. as you will come to see- you are a threat. Whether you picked him up, or just held on to his horns- grabbed is grabbed... The King of the Goblins- hence the scene with the Ogre in it- that's how he sees himself, is not happy to be touched, never mind 'grabbed'. Sinruth is scared of no-one... Forgive me but I've got to RP my guy as I imagine him to be- think Joe Pesci in Goodfellas ('Funny How?') that's Sinruth.

Don't stop playing your guy with the RP, but don't think that everything you meet is going to back down, or else see things your way. Monsters got personalities too...     

Freggo kneels before Sinruth, sword sheathed, and offers honeyed words.

The Goblin, mid-thrash, looks at the young Swordmage and nods once- this is the kind of respect he is used to, the indignity of the hu-woman grabbing his horns, this must be punished.

"You may serve in me young hum-thing, now slay this angelspawn that is even now impeding my path, for I Sinruth declare it... to be, and such forth."

Sinruth indicates the one that should be slain- Velani, of course.

The Goblin King tries to wrestle himself free- but fails.

He turns again to Freggo-

"Arise Sir Freggo, if you should succeed in your task then I may see fit to promote you to general in my great army which will stomp fiercingly with big-bootedness across the Nentir. I will allow you first choice of the fatted-swine, a hundred bushels of peasants and a front row seat at the great feast when we burn Fallcrest and its inhabitants to the ground. What say you? Do we have a deal?"

Sinruth finishes...

Although all the time still fighting to be free of Velani.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1*
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/33 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, same as before.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

*Drake #1*

To punctuate the conversation the remaining Drake hiccups and coughs a moment and then launches an acid loogie the nearest target- that's Sir Freggo.

Alas the Swordmage is hit in his side- acid burns and eats through his robes, clothes and armour- his skin is on fire.









*OOC:*


Unless you want to jump in with a Righteous Shield Velani?







The Drake otherwise stays where it is, as far away from the nasty people (you guys), and the even nastier person (Sinruth).

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator*
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4-
Drake #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map- same as previous.

Next up Viator and then Kali.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 10, 2011)

Trusting in Kali, Viator decides to try to lessen the threat of the drake, hoping that the "negotiations" going on in the middle of the room are being handled well enough by his team mates.

Reaching out, then tightening his hands into fists, he watches as the air crackles around the drake.  The air seems to shudder and crush the creature, fighting against its movements.

Raising his voice, he calls out.

Jellisa?!  We're here from Fallcrest!  Stay calm and out of the way! We'll help you.

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dishearten at C5: Drake #1 - HIT for 7 dmg and -2 to all attacks[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 3/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 10, 2011)

*Kali to the rescue?*









*OOC:*


Just noticed, a few posts back you have Kyalia's arrows attributed to Kali







Kali attempts a reassuring grin for Jelissa as he slashes at the hobgoblin and slips to the side for a better look at the chamber.  Unfortunately, the grin is more macabre than reassuring, and Kali's wavering attention causes him to miss his target.  Silver and ashes! he swears, grin slipping toward a snarl.  Kali returns his full attention to the hobgoblin as he seeks to vault the corner of the crypt, placing himself between the monster and the prisoner.

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on Yiago (H#4)
Free: shift to O:5 with AotCF
Move: Acrobatic stunt to shift across the crypt/table to P:4[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Trusting in Kali, Viator decides to try to lessen the threat of the drake, hoping that the "negotiations" going on in the middle of the room are being handled well enough by his team mates.
> 
> Reaching out, then tightening his hands into fists, he watches as the air crackles around the drake.  The air seems to shudder and crush the creature, fighting against its movements.
> 
> ...




The Drake in the corner suddenly snarls and scratches at the floor- chases its tail for a moment- it looks like it has had enough of the fight... or else is suffering some internal crisis.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali*
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- Fury +2/+2.
Drake #1- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia). Fury +2/+2. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map- and still no-one has moved, so still good.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Just noticed, a few posts back you have Kyalia's arrows attributed to Kali
> ...




Kali cuts hard at the Hobgoblin, who at the last moment ducks and dodges to avoid the blow. Frustrated the Shifter is on the move, the big man vaults and spins on his backside over the sarcophagi- positioning himself between the Hobgoblin and the prisoner- Jelissa.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth*
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/25 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- Fury +2/+2.
Drake #1- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia). Fury +2/+2. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Sinruth.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 10, 2011)

*Sinruth*

The Goblin Lord fumes, and not silently, he screams random threats and admonitions- all directed at Velani. Then, with a final flurry he wrenches himself free... almost, alas Velani grips tight.

"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"

Sinruth screams enraged at his capture, the indignity of it all.

The Goblin swirls his chain in to action... lashing it out like a lasso in an attempt to flick at Velani's back and draw her in to his jagged and pointy armour. Velani is much to quick, she dodges aside and entirely avoids the lashing chain- so irate is the Goblin King he tries the manouevre again... the second time is a charm.

Velani doesn't have time to dodge the second lashing stroke- the chain clonks her on the back of the head, she stumbles forward and briefly impales herself, at least her knees, on the myriad sharp edges of the Goblin Lord's armour.

Velani wrenches herelf free, and yet still manages to cling on to Sinruth's horned helm.

"I'll kill ya... I'll bite yer knees off. I'll nibble my way up..."

The Goblin continues to curse.

Velani meanwhile gasps- she's lost a lot of blood, and is considerable pain- death by a thousand cuts, or at least a dozen or so. Sinruth's armour is it seems particularly spikey.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/11 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- Fury +2/+2.
Drake #1- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia). Fury +2/+2. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Hobgoblin #4.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

*Hobgoblin #4*

The creature abandons the woman, and the Shifter- shuffles forward and then launches itself at Kyalia- hoping to make quick work of the Elf so it can race to its master's side.

Alas the creature's execution of the plan is a comedy of errors, starting with the Hobgoblin slipping on the remains of its dead fellow, and ending with the creature juggling its longsword from hand to hand and only just staying upright. Nevertheless Kyalia has a new friend...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
5 Hobgoblin #4
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/11 Surges 10/10.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- Fury +2/+2.
Drake #1- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia). Fury +2/+2. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #4

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Sinruth+strikes.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Ah-shahran, then Kyalia, then Velani and Freggo.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah-shahran shakes his head as Velani is introduced to Sinruth's spikes. Buck up, Sergeant! he cries, sending forth healing energy.  Quit messing around and bring him down!  Raising his staff, he fires a trio of sizzing beams across the chamber, one for each enemy.  He holds his other hand out, palm towards Kyalia, and a pulse of energy wraps itself around her bow.  Kyalia, finish off that drake!

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Inspiring Word on Velani, heals a surge + 1d6 HP
Standard: Hand of Radiance on the hobgoblin, Sinruth, and the drake (cover)
Move-->Minor: Adaptive Stratagem on Kyalia.[/sblock]
[sblock=Kyalia]Gain a +4 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of Ah-shahran's next turn[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia nods to the deva, as the energy begins to flow into her bow. She moves closer to the drake, in order to avoid any unnecessary distractions, and then releases two arrows against the creature.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to G6
Standard: Twin Strike on Drake #1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran shakes his head as Velani is introduced to Sinruth's spikes. Buck up, Sergeant! he cries, sending forth healing energy.  Quit messing around and bring him down!  Raising his staff, he fires a trio of sizzing beams across the chamber, one for each enemy.  He holds his other hand out, palm towards Kyalia, and a pulse of energy wraps itself around her bow.  Kyalia, finish off that drake!
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Inspiring Word on Velani, heals a surge + 1d6 HP
> Standard: Hand of Radiance on the hobgoblin, Sinruth, and the drake (cover)
> ...




Velani is no-longer bloodied, she's in fine fettle, and being chivvied in to action by the Deva.

Ah-shahran spreads around the pain- the Hobgoblin is struck by a brigh blue ray, the beast cowers and is engulfed in a radiant light- as suddenly its life force departs. Sinruth is also caught by an identical beam, he appears to be much more resistant, the Goblin doesn't even flinch.

A third beam fails to connect with the cowering Drake in the corner.

Lastly Ah-shahran mutters and mumbles and points at Kyalia, the Elf suddenly finds the strength to pull back her bowstring a little further- this is going to hurt...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
25 Velani
22 Freggo
20 Drake #1
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/26 Surges 10/9.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 28 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia). Fury +2/+2. -2 To Hit (Viator).
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 6 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia nods to the deva, as the energy begins to flow into her bow. She moves closer to the drake, in order to avoid any unnecessary distractions, and then releases two arrows against the creature.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to G6
> Standard: Twin Strike on Drake #1[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia strides forward, aims and then fires- the first arrow slides wide, the second, thanks to her Elven Accuracy, finds the spot. The Drake is caught in the side of the head- its skull left pinned to the wall... dead!

Sinruth seems unperturbed by this turn of events, the little Goblin is content to try and wrestle himself free and do as much damage as he can to his attacker.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
25 Velani*
22 Freggo
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/26 Surges 10/9.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 6 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Freggo- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

195 The Descent- Just Sinruth left standing

Next up Velani, then Freggo, then Viator, and then Kali.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 11, 2011)

Velani and Freggo

"Well, Freggo, it seems _Lord_ Sinruth here is content to allow his people to be cut down before him. My only regret now is that the drakes are dead and we can't feed his corpse to them. Let's finish this - I'll wait for you."

*"While I recognize your need to be larger than life, apparently life holds no meaning for you. I'm sorry, Sinruth, but you have brought this upon yourself."*









*OOC:*



Velani delays for Freggo

Freggo:
Move: stand
Luring Strike shift: to F8
Standard: Luring Strike, 4 dmg, Freggo shifts to F7, Sinruth is shifted to E8, now in flank w/ Velani
Minor: Aegis of Ensnarement on Sinruth
AP: Sword of Sigils, miss (sorry Goken!)

Velani:
Standard: Valiant Strike w/ CA
AP: assuming the first swing is a miss w/ Sinruth in plate, same attack Valiant Strike, if hit, 6 dmg
Free: Holy Smite - 5 radiant dmg and Sinruth dazed until end of Velani's next turn















*OOC:*


 Paul, TOTALLY fine w/ Sinruth being who he is! My comment about the intim check not having any effect merely solidified my notion that this guy's not gonna back down, no matter what's going on. It wasn't a complaint.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 11, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani and Freggo
> 
> "Well, Freggo, it seems _Lord_ Sinruth here is content to allow his people to be cut down before him. My only regret now is that the drakes are dead and we can't feed his corpse to them. Let's finish this - I'll wait for you."
> 
> ...




Freggo dances around Sinruth, gets a strike in with his longsword and directs the Goblin Lord- manouevering the creature in to the ideal position. The young Swordmage marks the creature with his power, and then lashes out with his Sword of Sigils, alas his attack is wasted- harmelssly clanging on the Goblin's armour.

Velani fares better, her Valiant Strike finds a gap in Sinruth's armour, bolstered by Holy power she leaves the creature Dazed and confused.

Although it's still hard to tell- sure, Sinruth looks a little listless, but the Goblin has barely blinked an eyelid- nothing you have thrown at the beast so far has provoked any fear or trepidation.

"For dat you die!"

Sinruth hisses and spits.

        *GM:*  Didn't need Velani's AP- 19 to hit.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator*
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/26 Surges 10/9.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 21 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Grabbed (Velani). Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

196 The Descent- Sinruth Dazed but not hurting

Next up Viator and then Kali- remember Sinruth is Dazed, that's granting CA.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Oh - Velani had to drop the grab on Sinruth and draw her sword too - Sinruth is free to move about the cabin.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 11, 2011)

Smiling as his team mates move into a helpful formation, Viator attempts to help them in their attack.

He focusses once more...

...and he finds a pocket of power floating in the room.  Snatching out suddenly, the air explodes around Sinruth with a loud *snap*, the crackle of static and the smell of ozone.  The air whips around Sinruth, juddering his body before sending aftershock spasms through him.

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dishearten at E9: Sinruth - HIT CRITICAL - 13 dmg and -2 to all attacks[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 3/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali quickly glances around for other sources of danger.  Finding none, he says to Jelissa, Wait here.  That, inclining his head toward the ongoing sounds of battle, shouldn't take long.  Then he dashes from the chamber, headed toward Sinruth with axes ready.  His axes tear a twin set of wounds in the goblin leader as he dashes past, spinning to keep Sinruth in view.  Kali chuckles as he takes in the full spectacle.  What a ridiculous helmet! he says.

[sblock=mechanics]Minor: Perception check on the room--rest of the turn assumes I find nothing
Move: to K:7
Standard: Charge to G:7, MBA on Sinruth with CA
Free: Shift to F:9 with AotCF
Free: Dual Weapon Attack with CA
Free: Shift to D:11 with AotCF

Kali to D:11, 28 damage to Sinruth[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Smiling as his team mates move into a helpful formation, Viator attempts to help them in their attack.
> 
> He focusses once more...
> 
> ...




Sinruth's whole body suddenly sags, his shoulders slump forward, his head down...

"I don't know why I bother... The treasure's were rubbish- nothing magical, nothing of power... I can't seem to find my focus anymore- I mean, I mean..."

Sinruth flounders trying to find the right words.

"I mean I want to slay you an' all- the 'Red Hand' and that but..."

The Goblin Lord shrugs his shoulders some more.

"I mean- what's it all for? Why are we here? Is this all Maglubiyet idea of a joke? My life's a mess, I find myself spending a lot more of my time on my own, brooding, an' that..."

Sinruth looks up at Velani, at Freggo, at anyone...

"... Is that normal?"

He sighs heavily.

"Sorry about this..."

And half-heartedly goes about trying to slay you all.

Sinruth is disheartened.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali*
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/26 Surges 10/9.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 34 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali quickly glances around for other sources of danger.  Finding none, he says to Jelissa, Wait here.  That, inclining his head toward the ongoing sounds of battle, shouldn't take long.  Then he dashes from the chamber, headed toward Sinruth with axes ready.  His axes tear a twin set of wounds in the goblin leader as he dashes past, spinning to keep Sinruth in view.  Kali chuckles as he takes in the full spectacle.  What a ridiculous helmet! he says.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Minor: Perception check on the room--rest of the turn assumes I find nothing
> Move: to K:7
> ...




Kali looks about the chamber- save the sarcophagi there is nothing of interest, although Jelissa is certainly worth a second glance.

The big man heads off in his death dance- strikes and connects with both of his axes and continues his soft-shoe-shuffle and clears the fracas.

Sinruth bleeds some more.

And yet the Goblin still has not registered the fact that the odds are stacked massively against him... 

The Goblin looks up at Kali, and sighs.

"I've dabbled with nihilism, I mean I want to believe- embrace it but... it's just so empty."

Sinruth sighs again.

And then swirls the chain, inexpertly, in his hands.

"Here I come... s'pose."

He declares.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/26 Surges 10/9.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 34 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow

Next up Sinruth!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sinruth*

"Typical... Bloody typical!"

Sinruth remarks as he fails to make his chain-weapon obey his commands- his heart's not in it.

The Goblin loops his chain around and attempts to swipe at Velani's legs, to bring her down... a hit, the disheartened and dazed Goblin mutters to himself, and then grins slightly. Velani meanwhile thumps hard on to the ground- bloodied (again) and battered.

A crumb of comfort for the Goblin- violence seems to set Sinruth at ease...

He swings again at the downed Paladin- perhaps killing her will lift his mood.

"MAGLUBIYET'S BLESSED TROUSERS!"

Sinruth hollers as the ex-Fallcrest Guard shimmies and evades his attack.

        *GM:*  Should have been +8 to hit instead of +10.     

"Not fair..."

He adds, and sulks a little.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/11 Surges 10/9- Bloodied.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 62 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #5

Kyalia- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+bloodied+again.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Ah-shahran, then back round to Kyalia, Freggo and then Velani.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Having no other targets, Kyalia now points her bow towards the mighty (or not so mighty) Sinruth. As so often, she fires two arrows at the goblin with the oversized hat.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry, then Twin Strike.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] you have Sinruth listed as being under Freggo's Aegis of Ensnarement, but attacking Velani.  If that's right, then he was at an additional -2 to hit from the mark, and thus missed both attacks.  I need to know whether that's right before healing--or not--on my turn.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


First attack is against Reflex.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=16069]Goonalan[/MENTION] you have Sinruth listed as being under Freggo's Aegis of Ensnarement, but attacking Velani.  If that's right, then he was at an additional -2 to hit from the mark, and thus missed both attacks.  I need to know whether that's right before healing--or not--on my turn.




        *GM:*  I took the Aegis in to consideration for both attacks- he hit with the first, remember he has +2 as well, so overall both attacks +2 then -4 = -2 overall, result stands.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Indeed, and I missed that the first attack was vs. Reflex anyway.  But in that case, Freggo has the ability to reposition Sinruth as an immediate reaction, which I'd have expected you to mention, especially since that ability could have pulled Sinruth away from Velani before his second attack.  For simplicities sake, I'll go with the current map positioning.





 Ah-shahran another wave of healing energy to Velani even as Gorm flickers beside her, allowing her to lash out at Sinruth and giving her a minor shield against further attacks.  As he watches Sinruth's antics, Ah-shahran cackles, I think he's even crazier than I am!

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Healing Spirit on Velani, heals a surge (no target for bonus HP)
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Velani
Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at G10, 4 temp HP to Velani.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Indeed, and I missed that the first attack was vs. Reflex anyway.  But in that case, Freggo has the ability to reposition Sinruth as an immediate reaction, which I'd have expected you to mention, especially since that ability could have pulled Sinruth away from Velani before his second attack.  For simplicities sake, I'll go with the current map positioning.
> ...




        *GM:*  Yep missed the Aegis of Ensnarement, but here's the thing, and I'm not saying this to be rude or churlish... I don't know all the rules, and I miss stuff- all the time. I'm actually surprised how few retcons (is that the right word) there have been. In my real game I have a Simon, I compared Simon to you (tiornys) on Thursday night at the end of our game. He came here and read some of your stuff I believe, and had a giggle- again no offence, this is a compliment.

Simon knows all the rules, and I mean all of them- even the stuff that contradicts some of the other stuff. He's fantastic, and without him our Thursday night game would certainly be much less fun. And god bless you the same goes for you here...

That said when you wrote 'which I'd have expected you to mention', well... that made me laugh- I figure the rules are the perview of all of us- I'm going to miss stuff, and I'm going to not know stuff. Blimey I had to look up Dazed- I couldn't remember what it was. The chances of me remembering that Aegis of Ensnarement... etc.

Now I don't think this makes me a bad DM, it just demonstrates my general ignorance, which while I try to limit is in fact a sprawling thing.

So- sorry I didn't mention the Aegis thing, however I am unbelievably flattered that I have managed to convince you thus far that I know what I am doing- rules-wise. I take that as a compliment.

Lastly- thanks again for spotting it, next time my friend I will be ready. You sir, are a rules-machine, and I for one salute your prowess.     

Ah-shahran is his mumbling genius self- Velani suddenly feels invigorated, to celebrate the fact she lashes out and creates a brand new streak of red blood across Sinruth's brow. Just below the brim of his monstrous helmet- the Goblin looks a little put out and touches the spot...

Gorm blinks in and out while this is happening, and again Velani is fortified.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 73 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Having no other targets, Kyalia now points her bow towards the mighty (or not so mighty) Sinruth. As so often, she fires two arrows at the goblin with the oversized hat.
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Hunter's Quarry, then Twin Strike.[/SBLOCK]




And then Sinruth sprouts two arrows- both fired with such force that they slam through the breast plate of his armour. The Goblin looks down at his two new appendages, smirks a little, and then snaps them off.

"Do that again, and you're in trouble!"

He warns.

"Right, where were we."

But for now he goes back to twirling his chain- getting enough momentum for his next big hit...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo*
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. +4 damage (end next turn).
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 94 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

198 The Descent- Sinruth is a little ticked off

Next up Freggo and Velani, then Viator and Kali.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

Freggo

With a snap of his fingers, Freggo's blade catches fire with an eerie green flicker. *"Sinruth, we gave you a chance to realize the folly of resistance. What a shame you now have to live, er, well die I suppose with your choice."* Lashing out with his blade, Freggo takes advantage of Velani's efforts to keep Sinruth hemmed in.









*OOC:*



Standard: Greenflame Blade w/ CA


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

Velani

Looking more like Freggo and Velani are sparring due to Sinruth's diminished stature, Velani returns the swing from directly opposite her. Afterward, she skirts around Sinruth to be closer to Freggo and take advantage of her newfound guardian capabilities.









*OOC:*



Standard: Valiant Strike w/ CA
Move: shift to F9

Prepared immediate interrupt: Guardian's Counter - if Sinruth make attack against Freggo that does not include Velani, Freggo and Velani swap positions, Velani becomes target of attack, and Velani follows up w/ MBA (pre-rolled if it is needed)


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 14, 2011)

Seeing the effect his power had last time, Viator repositions himself further toward Jelissa and tries again.

_The body is a shell_

This time he reaches out with his power through the air and directly into Sinruth's mind, rippling through his thoughts.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to L7
Standard = Dishearten at G8: Sinruth - if HIT 10 dmg and -2 to attacks[/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 3/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]​


----------



## tiornys (Sep 14, 2011)

*Kali on task*

Kali circles the scrum, looking for a good opening.  When he finds one, he darts in, lashes out with his axes, and then ducks back out of reach.

[sblock=mechanics]
Move: to H:11
Standard: Charge to G:9, MBA on Sinruth with CA from flanking
Free: Dual Weapon Attack with CA -- crit, so 13 damage
Free: Shift to H:11 with AotCF

Kali to H:11, 32 damage to Sinruth[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo
> 
> With a snap of his fingers, Freggo's blade catches fire with an eerie green flicker. *"Sinruth, we gave you a chance to realize the folly of resistance. What a shame you now have to live, er, well die I suppose with your choice."* Lashing out with his blade, Freggo takes advantage of Velani's efforts to keep Sinruth hemmed in.
> 
> ...




Sinruth attempts to process Freggo's speech- slightly confused as to whether he is now supposed to live or die...

Regardless the young Swordmage's longsword leaves its mark on the Goblin, who continues to shrug off the cuts, burns and bruises.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani*
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 100 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Looking more like Freggo and Velani are sparring due to Sinruth's diminished stature, Velani returns the swing from directly opposite her. Afterward, she skirts around Sinruth to be closer to Freggo and take advantage of her newfound guardian capabilities.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Couple of things-

1) You're Prone, hence you having the big blue arrow on you pointing down in the pictures, I try to remember to write every condition next to your PC but... So I guess you use your Move Action to stand? 

2) Regarding your Defender's Aura- you spent a Minor to turn it on in post 1062, and another Minor to turn it off in post 1078; I didn't see you spend another Minor to turn it back on again- so that's this rounds Minor taken care of- Sinruth is Marked by you now- hence the blue cross on him.     

Velani is still in the action, she marks the Goblin Lord for death, and then swings heartily- managing however only to clip the seemingly unflappable Sinruth.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator*
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/9. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 106 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Dazed (Velani). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator). Defender's Aura (Velani)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- 

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Seeing the effect his power had last time, Viator repositions himself further toward Jelissa and tries again.
> 
> _The body is a shell_
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Dishearten on E9 (no problems) because Velani didn't move last round, she stood up instead.     

Again Sinruth looks suddenly unable to cope with the world about him- depressed, then the mental anguish of Viator's power kicks in- the effect is instantaneous.

From depressed, to manic in the blink of an eye.

"FOR SINRUTH!"

Sinruth yells, which is a bit conceited. The Goblin is a bundle of energy crazily dancing on the spot- his chain circles and then smashes out at Velani and then Freggo.

        *GM:*  Bloodied- Recharge Chain Whirlwind and use it.     

Freggo is caught square-on, he takes most of the force of the impact on his chest area- leaving the young hero with a cracked rib or two and wheezing hard, he swallows- blood.

Velani is it seems lighter on her feet, she deflects the blow- just...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali*
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 116 HP damage taken. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 14, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali circles the scrum, looking for a good opening.  When he finds one, he darts in, lashes out with his axes, and then ducks back out of reach.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]
> Move: to H:11
> ...




        *GM:*  I've done the best I could, because Velani didn't move- she stood up (see previous) then I moved Freggo to E8 so that you still got your CA. Finally I moved you out to C9 at the end of your turn. If you wish to retcon this then just say... or just explain which other square you wish to be in and how you get there.     

Kali again dives in to the thick of the fight, the whirling Goblin is soon but off his stride, both of the big Shifter's weapons connect perfectly for maximum effect...

Sinruth however continues to spin with his chain, a little disorientated but nevertheless keen to bring the pain.

"For the Red Hand!"

The Goblin screams.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/22 Surges 10/8.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 148 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator). Defender's Aura (Velani).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9. 

Sinruth- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

199 The Descent- Bloody Sinruth

        *GM:*  I hold here for a moment to make sure my replacement moves are okay.     

Next up Sinruth...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


 replacement move for Velani just fine (just needed to end w/in 2 squares of Freggo). However, never bothered turning Defender Aura back on - Sinruth can't be subject to both Velani's aura and Freggo's Aegis. Left the Aura off so he's (hopefully) target Freggo, allowing Velani to proc the Guardian power.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd have had Kali flank with Freggo instead of Velani, circling to J:9 before charging to G:8 and then backing off to I:10.  I'm looking to leave 3x3 areas open for Viator, be within 2 of Velani, and otherwise be as spread out as possible.  

Also, Freggo's mark always overrides Velani's aura.  I think Freggo's stuck with the mark until going unconscious (unless you'll let him spend a minor to "mark" something inanimate, ending the mark on Sinruth).


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sinruth*

The Goblin babbles and skips from foot to foot, all the while attempting to get his Chain Whirlwind back in play... Alas, for all his efforts, he just can't get the balance right.

Frustrated Sinruth decides to continue to batter Velani in to submission- she insulted him... and when that misses the Goblin Lord follows up with a Chain Trip, trying to take the guardswoman's legs again...

"For the EMISSARY!"

Sinruth screams as Velani is again brought low and bloodied again.

The Goblin Lord grins and gapes, forgets his chain for a moment and instead raises up one huge hobnailed boot- he's about to stamp on Velani's head...

        *GM:*  At this point I stop- does Freggo use his Aegis- warning there is more to Sinruth's turn, i.e. more attacks on Velani, see above.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth*
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/12 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 148 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo's Aegis?

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...kes+down+Velani.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next- need an answer from Freggo before I move on...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 15, 2011)

Freggo...

...concentrates on the area directly around him, seeing the small cracks and spaces between here and there as tools for him to wield. Reaching out toward Sinruth, Freggo squeezes him through one of those cracks. *"You shouldn't ingore me, Sinruth. You're letting hate fuel your attacks and not concentrating on who the real hero here is. There will be no boot-kicking, at least right now."* And Sinruth tries to regain his balance as he suddenly is no longer next to Velani.









*OOC:*


 Teleport Sinruth to E9, everyone has CA vs. Sinruth until end of Freggo's next turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 16, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo...
> 
> ...concentrates on the area directly around him, seeing the small cracks and spaces between here and there as tools for him to wield. Reaching out toward Sinruth, Freggo squeezes him through one of those cracks. *"You shouldn't ingore me, Sinruth. You're letting hate fuel your attacks and not concentrating on who the real hero here is. There will be no boot-kicking, at least right now."* And Sinruth tries to regain his balance as he suddenly is no longer next to Velani.
> 
> ...




Sinruth looks confused, the grinning Goblin stares down at...

"Bugger!"

The Goblin Leader declares, and then he smiles- he's facing the young Swordmage who's mouth is writing cheques he just can't cash.

Sinruth licks his lips and grins.

And then shuffles a little closer to Velani, making his chain ready for another massive hit.

"Both of you..." 

Sinruth declares, and swings at Velani first... the foolish Goblin almost gets tangled in the chain, so frustrated is he that he swings again immediately... to no effect.

From her position on the floor Velani grins up at the Goblin...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/12 Surges 10/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 148 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Sinruth+misses.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Ah-shahran, Freggo, Velani, Viator and then Kali- remember CA vs Sinruth.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2011)

*Kyalia*

This goblin could withstand more punishment than any other foe Kyalia has been up against, but eventually, they would defeat him. They would have to!

In her pursuit of this goal, Kyalia unleashes another two arrows to attack Sinruth further.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 17, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Freggo, Velani!  My healing is tapped.  You'll have to fend for yourselves against Sinruth's attacks.  Gorm flickers as he moves slightly, casting another small shield over the fallen swordlady.  Kali!  Let Gorm give you help in beating on the whelp!  Advice and instructions given, Ah-shahran watches the battle intently, waiting for Kali to move in.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: dismiss Gorm
Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F10, 4 temp HP to Velani.
Standard: Ready an action for Spirit Infusion on Kali when he moves adjacent to Sinruth and Gorm.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thoughts on Tactics]See OOC thread for discussion; my thought is for Freggo to Second Wind on his action point and for Velani to use her daily heal on herself.  
[MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION]: I'm thinking Dishearten is best for Viator this round, but if you decide to reposition Sinruth, please either have him delay until after Kali (best, since Kali will be able to flank) or at least make sure Kali can move somewhere that's adjacent to both Sinruth and Gorm.

edit: [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] or [MENTION=99210]larryfinnjr[/MENTION], the same goes for Freggo potentially repositioning Sinruth--please make sure Kali has a square adjacent to both Sinruth and Gorm, ideally with a flank since the automatic CA will wear off before Kali can go.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* readied action to use Spirit Infusion on Kali when he's adjacent to Sinruth and Gorm

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Freggo, Velani!  My healing is tapped.  You'll have to fend for yourselves against Sinruth's attacks.  Gorm flickers as he moves slightly, casting another small shield over the fallen swordlady.  Kali!  Let Gorm give you help in beating on the whelp!  Advice and instructions given, Ah-shahran watches the battle intently, waiting for Kali to move in.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: dismiss Gorm
> Move-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at F10, 4 temp HP to Velani.
> ...




Ah-shahran'r Spirit Comapnion, Gorm, fades out of existence, only to reappear again next to Velani- who instantly feels the benefit. Gorm's great tongue lolls out, the hound pants and awaits Kali's approach.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/12 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 148 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).  All have CA (Freggo).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanee said:


> This goblin could withstand more punishment than any other foe Kyalia has been up against, but eventually, they would defeat him. They would have to!
> 
> In her pursuit of this goal, Kyalia unleashes another two arrows to attack Sinruth further.
> 
> ...




Of the two arrows the first strikes home, while the second flops on to the floor... Kyalia has to scramble to prevent her bow from slipping from her hands- so bad is her second shot.

Sinruth continues to rage and splutter, all the while attempting to smash his chain in to Velani.

"Bloody stupid... Madness! And for what... There better be a reason for it..."

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo*
Velani
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/12 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 156 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).  All have CA (Freggo).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

202 The Descent- Sinruth fights on

Next up Freggo (and then CA ends), followed by Velani and then Viator and Kali.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Freggo

[sblock=change #355]
OK, so after dwelling on this, I've opted to try for Freggo's dazing ranged encounter power. He only gets +5 to hit normally, so getting the one chance to take advantage of the CA seemed prudent. Hope it connects! [/sblock]

Seeing his comrade felled once again by Sinruth's chain, hearing Ah-sharan's call, and feeling the weight of his own wounds, Freggo backs away from Sinruth and attempts to keep him out of sorts. Reaching over to his flaming sword, Freggo reaches down, seems to scoop up some of the green in his free hand, and hurls it at Sinruth.








*OOC:*


 Shift to D8, Color Orb, 10 radiant dmg and dazed until end of Freggo's next turn (CA for all, one action, no reactions) W00t!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Velani...

...stands up for what feels like the tenth time. "That chain is really starting to bug me." 

Watching the party's orchestrated dance around Sinruth, Velani strikes out once again at him and prepares to accept another one of the goblin's onslaughts, either directly or via her powers of guardianship.









*OOC:*


 Stand up, Vengeful Strike (woohoo! crit for 16 radiant dmg), AP Second Wind (heal 11, +2 all def).

If Freggo takes damage from Sinruth (seems unlikely, but want to be prepared anyway), she'll pop Righteous Shield.

On the more likely assumption that Velani (or someone else) becomes the target of his next attack, Freggo will likely use his Aegis to maneuver the battlefield after the hit/damage is worked out. More to follow on that if/when it becomes necessary.

Paul - any word from Goken?


----------



## tiornys (Sep 18, 2011)

*Kali (+Ah-shahran)*

Spotting the chance he's been looking for, Ah-shahran calls out.  Viator, hold a second!  Kali, get to wreckin!  As Kali raises his axes, Ah-shahran points and says, Oh, and head over there after your strikes.









*OOC:*


I'm going to assume that Viator delays until after Kali.







Kali nods, looks to the corner where Ah-shahran is pointing, and then charges in, axes swinging.  As his battleaxe grazes the goblin, Gorm disappears, empowering a deadly backswing.

As Kali dances away after his attacks, Ah-shahran shouts, Now, Viator!  Get Sinruth away from Velani!

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: Charge to G:10
Free: AotCF shift to E:10
No Action (Ah-shahran's Immediate Reaction): Spirit Infusion MBA on Sinruth--not sure if that hits
(If a hit: Free action: DWA on Sinruth)
Free: AotCF shift to D12, should leave a nice 3x3 area that Viator can use to teleport Sinruth to C12 if he rolls better on his dice than I just did.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 8/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo
> 
> [sblock=change #355]
> OK, so after dwelling on this, I've opted to try for Freggo's dazing ranged encounter power. He only gets +5 to hit normally, so getting the one chance to take advantage of the CA seemed prudent. Hope it connects! [/sblock]
> ...




Freggo skedaddles backwards in to space, and then flings a ball of glowing multicoloured energy at Sinruth - with deadly accuracy.

The Goblin crackles with radiant energy, and is left tottering where he stands - clearly unable to co-ordinate his feet, hand and chain weapon. For the first time ever Sinruth looks uncertain...

"Red Hand?"

He murmurs, forlornly.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani*
17 Viator
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/12 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/8- Bloodied. Prone.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 166 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).  Dazed(Freggo).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...stands up for what feels like the tenth time. "That chain is really starting to bug me."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Re Goken, messaged him again on Friday- no reply, I worry.     

Velani's aim is true, Sinruth is now officially taking a beating, blood pours from a myriad of wounds- mostly nicks and slashes, but the cumulative effect is horrible to witness. The tiny Goblin's armour is slathered in blood...

"Red Hand?"

Sinruth mumbles again, and then repeats the words- like a mantra, or a prayer...

Velani on the other hand sucks in air and feels... alright - the pain of her injuries seems mostly to have passed.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
17 Viator*
16 Kali
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/23 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/7. +2 to all Defences.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 182 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).  Dazed(Freggo).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

203 The Descent- Sinruth is fading

Next up Viator...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


delaying til after kali, so feel free to resolve his portion of combat first







Hearing the orders of the deva, Viator holds off for a perfect opportunity to strike.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> delaying til after kali, so feel free to resolve his portion of combat first
> ...






tiornys said:


> Spotting the chance he's been looking for, Ah-shahran calls out.  Viator, hold a second!  Kali, get to wreckin!  As Kali raises his axes, Ah-shahran points and says, Oh, and head over there after your strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viator waits a moment to see what damage Kali can inflict...

Alas for both attacks the Shifter is wide of the mark, his second attack missing by inches only.

Kali moves on - away from Sinruth.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
16 Kali
Viator*
14 Sinruth
4 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/23 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/7. +2 to all Defences.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 182 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo). Disheartened -2 to attacks (Viator).  Dazed(Freggo).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

204 The Descent- Kali misses

Next up Viator, then Sinruth...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Inches, you say? Enough for an Adept's Insight to make a difference?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Inches, you say? Enough for an Adept's Insight to make a difference?




Certainly, missed by one... and if Kali's first attack hit then the Dual Weapon Attack would hit...

Hang on though it's a Close Burst 5 and Kali was outside of the burst when he made his MBA, so think again...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 18, 2011)

As Kali's axes decend toward the fearless goblin, the world slows around Viator. He can see the projected path of the blade, notices they will fly just short. He tries desperately to reach out, to turn the blade by just an inch, the angle by a degree. He reaches deep to push out that far, the familiar trickle of blood coating his top lip.

After the attempt, he focusses on Sinruth himself, bringing his disruptive teleporting skills to bear.  The blood flows freely from his nose and his left eye twitches as a huge eruption explodes around the goblin, ripping from his place to forcefully appear next to Kali.  As a final act, Viator falls to his knees, pushing out with his right hand, and the large helmeted goblin is thrown back into the corner of the room.

[sblock=Actions]Free = Adept's Insight - Augmented with Arcana Stunt to increse blast by 1 to catch Kali - if allowed then +1 to Kali's attack
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at E10: Sinruth -(Aug 2) HIT  and teleported to C12
Free = Forceful Push - Sinruth pushed to C13 [/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 0/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> As Kali's axes decend toward the fearless goblin, the world slows around Viator. He can see the projected path of the blade, notices they will fly just short. He tries desperately to reach out, to turn the blade by just an inch, the angle by a degree. He reaches deep to push out that far, the familiar trickle of blood coating his top lip.
> 
> After the attempt, he focusses on Sinruth himself, bringing his disruptive teleporting skills to bear.  The blood flows freely from his nose and his left eye twitches as a huge eruption explodes around the goblin, ripping from his place to forcefully appear next to Kali.  As a final act, Viator falls to his knees, pushing out with his right hand, and the large helmeted goblin is thrown back into the corner of the room.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Adept's Insight wont work because Kali was at E10 when he made his MBA- that's Close Burst 7 away from you... a little too far.     

Sinruth suddenly blinks out of existence, reappears less than a moment later clutching at his temples and between Kali and the chamber wall. As if that wasn't enough the Goblin is then shoved by some unseen force right in to the corner of the chamber.

Sinruth's shoulders sag.

The Goblin looks up at the vicious Shifter.

"I don't deserve this..."

He simply states.

And then launches his attacks...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
16 Kali
Ah-shahran
Viator
14 Sinruth*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/8. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/23 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/7. +2 to all Defences.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 197 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Dazed (Freggo). Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- 

Turn #7

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Sinruth.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

*Sinruth*

The Goblin sighs.

Then spins its chain in small circles, getting slightly bigger with each circuit, and then with an expert eye - and co-orcination to match, Sinruth flings the chain out and an instant later hauls it back in. The business end of the weapon arcs out, then suddenly reaches then end of its range and comes hurtling back towards the corner of the chamber - slamming in to Kali's back and sending the big Shifting hurtling in to the spikey Goblin Lord's armour.

Kali disengages himself, a bloody mess- cuts from his kness to his chest. All the colour drains from his face...

Sinruth smiles, then makes ready his second attack...

"I am the Lord of the Red Hand, a true descendent of that royal line, I TAKE what I want... I KILL those that get in my way. IT IS MY DESTINY TO RULE HERE... I HAVE BEEN PROMISED."

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
16 Kali
Ah-shahran
Viator
14 Sinruth*


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/8 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/23 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/7. +2 to all Defences.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 197 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Dazed (Freggo). Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. 

Turn #7

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...-+Kali+staggers.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Waiting to see if Velani is going to step in at this point...

Next up Velani (possibly) and then Sinruth again.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 18, 2011)

Velani will indeed pop her Righteous Shield - she takes the dmg inflicted to Kali instead and she gains +2 to hit Sinruth until her next turn.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 18, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani will indeed pop her Righteous Shield - she takes the dmg inflicted to Kali instead and she gains +2 to hit Sinruth until her next turn.




And then something miraculous happens- the wounds on Kali disappear, as does the pain and hurt... only to reappear on Sgt. Velani- who staggers and almost falls.

Sinruth looks... ticked.

He grins however, and then repeats his attack.

The result is pretty much the same, except without the miracle this time, Kali staggers- bloodied and covered again in a myriad of tiny cuts and slashes.

Sinruth is not done however...

"HE DIDN'T LIE- I AM THE ONE, I WILL REUNITE THEM- THE RED HAND WILL COME AGAIN, I SHALL LEAD IT- THE EMISSARY SAID SO... THE EMISSARY said so..."

Sinruth rages, and then attacks again...

Kali staggers and the chain flies by him- taking a huge chunk out of the stone wall.

Sinruth looks... desperate, but he's not stopped spinning his cahin, his next attack comes at knee level- set to bring the big Shifter down to Sinruth's level.

At the last moment Kali leaps the chain... and thereby survives.

Sinruth scowls.

"I was promised..."

He adds.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
22 Freggo
Velani
16 Kali
Ah-shahran
Viator
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. +2 to all Defences. +2 To Hit till end next turn.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 197 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Dazed (Freggo). Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...-+Sinruth+sighs.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kyalia, then Freggo and Velani, and then Kali...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“So, someone used you to further his own ends by telling you some crap about your destiny? I guess some things never change...”_

Kyalia sends two more arrows in Sinruth's direction.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“So, someone used you to further his own ends by telling you some crap about your destiny? I guess some things never change...”_
> 
> Kyalia sends two more arrows in Sinruth's direction.
> 
> ...




Both arrows flash wide and thunk against the stone wall- either side of Kali... Kyalia curses her luck.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo*
Velani
Ah-shahran
16 Kali
Viator
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. +2 to all Defences. +2 To Hit till end next turn.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 197 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Dazed (Freggo). Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Miss & Miss.

Freggo- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, no-one has moved.

Next up Freggo (with CA), then Velani, Ah-shahran and Kali...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 19, 2011)

*"So it comes to this. All our backs to the wall. A matter of us or him. Now is the time heroes are forged!"* With these thoughts blazing a light in him, Freggo lets out a cry and moves into position to begin the end of Sinruth, Soon-to-be-Lord of Nothing.









*OOC:*


 Move to C12, Luring Strike, 3 dmg 







*"Get out of that corner and face your end, goblin. Everyone! NOW! Finish him!"*









*OOC:*


 Sinruth and Freggo switch positions, Sinruth now in C12, Freggo in C13


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 19, 2011)

Velani

Still empowered by her guardian powers and even more so by the bold swordmage, Velani, bloodied and near broken, approaches Sinruth and whispers in goblin: "You had your chance. No Emissary will save you now or make good on his promises. And your chain will hang over my mantle as a reminder of this day." And with that she raises her sword, hoping it is for the last time against this wretch.









*OOC:*


 Move to C11, Vengeful strike w/ CA and bonus


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *"So it comes to this. All our backs to the wall. A matter of us or him. Now is the time heroes are forged!"* With these thoughts blazing a light in him, Freggo lets out a cry and moves into position to begin the end of Sinruth, Soon-to-be-Lord of Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Message from Larryfinnjr- Change Luring Strike to Greenflame Blade.     

Freggo closes in and lashes out, his blade now gloriusly coloured by fire, Sinruth burns and screams...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani*
Ah-shahran
16 Kali
Viator
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. +2 to all Defences. +2 To Hit till end next turn.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 207 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Miss & Miss.

Freggo- Move C12. Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Fire damage 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 20, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Still empowered by her guardian powers and even more so by the bold swordmage, Velani, bloodied and near broken, approaches Sinruth and whispers in goblin: "You had your chance. No Emissary will save you now or make good on his promises. And your chain will hang over my mantle as a reminder of this day." And with that she raises her sword, hoping it is for the last time against this wretch.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Veng Strike only +12 not +14, no CA. Move to D13.     

Velani strides over and completes the wall of blades- Sinruth is trapped in the corner, alas her aim is out however- she swings hard with her longsword but fails to connect.

The burnt and battered Sinruth grins- maliciously.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
Ah-shahran*
16 Kali
Viator
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. +2 to all Defences. +2 To Hit till end next turn.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 207 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Miss & Miss.

Freggo- Move C12. Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Fire damage 

Velani- Move D13. Vengeful Strike Sinruth- Miss.

Ah-shahran- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

207 The Descent- Sinruth is trapped

Next up Ah-shahran, Kali and then Viator.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 20, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Ah-shahran calls up Gorm next to the scrum in the corner as he moves to the center of the room, saying, Bring... Sinruth... down!  Gorm crouches, ready to aid Kali when the shifter makes his move.

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at D11, 4 temp HP to Freggo.
Move: to H:9
Standard: Ready an action for Spirit Infusion on Kali when he attacks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* readied action to use Spirit Infusion on Kali when he attacks

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 20, 2011)

*Kali tries to finish things off*

Kali again puts his axes in motion, seeking Sinruth's lifeblood.  With Gorm's help, he's able to score once before slipping away in an attempt to avoid the swirling chain.

[sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on Sinruth
No Action (Ah-shahran's Immediate Reaction): Spirit Infusion MBA on Sinruth
Free: Dual Weapon Attack on Sinruth
Free: Shift to D:10 with AotCF
Minor: Activate Razorclaw Shifting
Move: Invigorating Stride, shift to C:9, use second wind.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Effects]Kali's defenses are at +2 from Second Wind; he's also +1 AC and +1 Reflex (and +2 speed) from Razorclaw Shifting.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stance]Aspect of the Cunning Fox[/sblock]
[sblock=Kali quick reference]For my convenience:
HP: 17/30  Surge value: 7  Surges left: 7/8

MBA (battleaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d10+9
DWA (handaxe): +9 vs. AC; 1d6+7

Power Strike, Razorclaw Shifting, Invigorating Stride
Assassin's Shroud [x][x]
Action Points [x][/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 20, 2011)

Viator watches his companions dance with the goblins, always impressed with their abilities but fearing for their saftey against the vicious chain Sinruth wields. Rasing himself unsteadily, fighting the migrane coming, he tries to rip the goblin from his reality again.

DICE ROLLS









*OOC:*


A LOT rides on whether that hits. I can get a +1 from Adept's Insight if needed. Either way I'm spending an AP but positioning is key. Lemme know






[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 1) at D12: Sinruth -  [/sblock]
[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 8/8
Power Points: 0/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> A LOT rides on whether that hits. I can get a +1 from Adept's Insight if needed. Either way I'm spending an AP but positioning is key. Lemme know












*OOC:*


 Oh let's not be overly dramatic...just because one or two characters might get their heads ripped off isn't any cause for alarm.

No, please, by all means - scramble scramble scramble!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran calls up Gorm next to the scrum in the corner as he moves to the center of the room, saying, Bring... Sinruth... down!  Gorm crouches, ready to aid Kali when the shifter makes his move.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Call Spirit Companion at D11, 4 temp HP to Freggo.
> Move: to H:9
> ...




Gorm suddenly appears and Freggo feels a little more able to take the strain... Ah-shahran meanwhile enters the chamber, and readies his powers.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
Ah-shahran
16 Kali*
Viator
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 207 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Fury +2/+2. Aegis of Ensnarement (Freggo).  Quarry Kyalia.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Miss & Miss.

Freggo- Move C12. Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Fire damage 

Velani- Move D13. Vengeful Strike Sinruth- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion D11- +4 Temp HP Freggo. Move H9. Ready Action- Kali.

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Kali again puts his axes in motion, seeking Sinruth's lifeblood.  With Gorm's help, he's able to score once before slipping away in an attempt to avoid the swirling chain.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Standard: MBA on Sinruth
> No Action (Ah-shahran's Immediate Reaction): Spirit Infusion MBA on Sinruth
> ...




Kali's first attack is a terrible miss, the Shifter forces Velani to take drastic action to avoid his blade, so bad is his aim.

In comparison his second attack is perfection- Kali's battleaxe arcs out as Sinruth lifts his head- the blade bites deep and rips through a momentarily exposed, and unprotected area.. the Goblin's throat.

Sinruth deflates, sags and then falls to floor in an untidy, and extremely bloody, heap.

"The Dark One promised."

Sinruth croaks - in a ragged throaty husk.

The Goblin looks up at the three adventurers still menacing him- Sinruth has never looked so small.

"The Dark One lied!"

And with that, Sinruth dies.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #15 The Descent

Turn: 7

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia
22 Freggo
Velani
Ah-shahran
16 Kali
Viator*
14 Sinruth


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. 
Freggo 33/10 (4 Temp HP) Surges 9/9- Bloodied. 
Kalimaru 30/10 Surges 8/8- Bloodied. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. 
Velani 39/5  Surges 10/7- Bloodied. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. 

Monsters

Hobgoblin #1- 11 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #2- 2 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #3- 5 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Hobgoblin #4- 6 HP damage taken- DEAD!
Drake #1- 39 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Drake #2- 44 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Sinruth- 227 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 (Surprise)

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Hobgoblin #1 Crit & Miss- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Move (Run) G14.

Freggo- Move H15.

Viator- Move H16.

Kali- Move H14. Assassin's Shroud Drake.

Ah-shahran- Move G16 and Gorm G17.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Move H13. Twin Strike Hobgoblin #2- Hit 2 damage- DEAD & Hobgoblin #3- Hit 5 damage- DEAD. Hunter's Quarry Drake.

Velani- Move G9. Readied Action Valiant Strike Drake... 

Freggo- Move F9. Readied Action Luring Strike Drake...

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Miss.

Drake #2- Move L5. Caustic Spit Velani- Hit 14 Acid damage.

Viator- Move K13. Dimensional Scramble Drake #2- Miss.

Kali- Assassin's Shroud Drake #1. Longbow Drake #1- Hit (with 2 Shrouds) 17 damage. Drop Bow. Shift I12. Draw Battleaxe & Hand axe. Action Point. Charge Drake #1- Hit (with Power Strike) 18 damage & Shift L4 & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied. Shift N4.

Sinruth- Open doors. Move G8. Chain Whirlwind Velani- Miss & Freggo- Miss.

Hobgoblin #4- Draw Longsword. Charge Kali- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Move G14 & Gorm H14. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 10 damage. Action Point. Direct the Strike Kyalia Longbow Drake #2- Hit 7 damage- DEAD. Call Spirit Companion G10 +4 Temp HP Velani.

Turn #3

Kyalia- Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied. Move K6.

Velani- Drop Defender Aura. Sheathe Longsword. Grab Sinruth (with Heroic Effort)- Success. Intimidate- Nope. You just made him angry.

Freggo- Sheathe sword. Kneel before Sinruth. Diplomacy check- Success.

Drake #1- Caustic Spit Freggo- Hit 13 Acid damage.

Viator- Dishearten Drake #1- Hit 7 Psychic damage and -2 To Hit.

Kali- Longsword Hobgoblin #4- Miss & Shift O5. Acrobatic Shift P4- Success.

Sinruth- Move Escape Grab- Miss. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss. Chain Yank Velani- Hit 11 damage & Impaled on Armour Spikes for 7 damage = 18 damage- Bloodied.

Hobgoblin #4- Shift N4. Charge Kyalia- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Inspiring Word +4 HP Velani. Hand of Radiance Hobgoblin #4- Hit 6 Radiant damage- DEAD & Sinruth- Hit 6 Radiant damage & Drake #1- Miss. Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia- +4 to damage.

Turn #4

Kyalia- Move G6. Twin Strike Drake #1- Miss & Miss with Elven Accuracy Hit- 11 damage- DEAD.

Velani- Delay until after Freggo.

Freggo- Stand. Luring Strike Shift F8 Sinruth- Hit 4 damage & Shift to E7 & Sinruth to F8. Aegis of Ensnarement Sinruth. Action Point. Sword of Sigils Sinruth- Miss. 

Velani- Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage with Holy Strike +5 Radiant damage = 11 damage & Dazed. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Sinruth- Crit 15 Psychic damage -2 to all attacks.

Kali- Perception small chamber- Nothing. Move K7. Charge CA Sinruth- Hit 15 damage & Shift F9 & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 13 damage & Shift D11.

Sinruth- Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Trip Velani- Hit 15 damage- Bloodied & Prone. Chain Yank Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Healing Spirit Velani- no longer Bloodied. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword CA Sinruth- Hit 11 damage.  Call Spirit Companion G10- Velani 4 Temp HP.

Turn #5

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Sinruth. Twin Strike Sinruth- Hit & Hit 21 damage.

Freggo- Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Velani- Stand up. Defender's Aura. Valiant Strike CA Sinruth- Hit 6 damage.

Viator- Move L7. Dishearten Sinruth- Hit 10 Psychic damage- Bloodied & -2 To Hit. Immediate Reaction Sinruth Recharge Chain Whirlwind and attack Freggo- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Velani- Miss.

Kali- Move C5. Charge CA Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 19 damage & Dual Weapon Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 13 damage & Shift C9- REDONE AS PER POST 118.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Fail. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank Velani- Miss & Chain Trip Velani- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied and Prone. Freggo Immediate Reaction Aegis of Ensnarement Teleport Sinruth E9, all have CA. Sneaky Bloody Goblin- Shift half Speed F9. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two attacks. Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss & Chain Yank CA Velani- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion Velani +4 Temp HP. Ready Spirit Infusion.

Turn #6

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Hit & Miss 8 damage.

Freggo- Shift D8. Colour Orb CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Radiant damage and Dazed.

Velani- Stand. Vengeful Strike CA Sinruth- Crit 16 damage. Action Point. Second Wind +2 to all defences.

Viator- delay till after Kali.

Kali- Charge Sinruth CA- Miss & Shift E10. Ah-shahran Immediate Reaction Spirit Infusion Kali Battleaxe CA Sinruth- Miss & Shift D12.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble CA Sinruth- Hit 15 Psychic damage & Teleport C12. Forceful Push Sinruth C13.

Sinruth- Recharge Chain Whirlwind- Success. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 16 damage & impaled on spikes 6 damage = 22 damage & bloodied. Immediate Interrupt Righteous Shield Velani takes the damage instead- Bloodied. Chain Yank Kali- Hit 20 damage- Bloodied. Action Point. Bloody Rage- Two Attacks. Chain Yank Kali- Miss & Chain Trip Kali- Miss.

Turn #7

Kyalia- Twin Strike CA Sinruth- Miss & Miss.

Freggo- Move C12. Greenflame Blade CA Sinruth- Hit 10 Fire damage 

Velani- Move D13. Vengeful Strike Sinruth- Miss.

Ah-shahran- Call Spirit Companion D11- +4 Temp HP Freggo. Move H9. Ready Action- Kali.

Kali- Battleaxe Sinruth- Miss. Spirit Infusion Battleaxe Sinruth- Hit 20 damage- Sinruth DEAD.

[/sblock]

New Map-

208 The Descent- Sinruth is DEAD

[sblock=HP, AP & XP]

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

XP 1202 for this Encounter, that's a level 5 Encounter and the hardest (XP-wise) you've faced so far = 200 XP each = 1441 XP (EDIT) each. That's 35% of the way to Level 3.

[/sblock]

Next- add in any detail you like- searching the chamber. I'll make perception checks et al next time, and automatically search the fallen etc.

Congratulations- one round more... maybe! Next time.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 21, 2011)

Velani

As Sinruth's body starts to fall toward the floor finally succumbing to his wounds, Velani's penned in rage boils over. She starts to hack and hack at the goblin, the _clang_ _clang_ of her sword striking his armor resounding in the near quiet of the aftermath of battle. "There will be... No emissaries... No dark lords... NO Promises... NO NO NO!  WHERE ARE MY PEOPLE!?? AAARRHHHHH!" And with one last slash, she throws her sword at the ground, falls to her knees, and begins to weep. "What light do we bring to this evil place, Oh Lady?" she whispers between sobs. "What did they do, what did we do, to deserve this blight? Why have you taken Fallcrest's children to you? WHERE are the rest? What must we, what must -I- do?! Tell me!" Again, her crescendo leaves her breathless, bleeding, seemingly crestfallen, and slumped chin-on-chest on the floor.


[sblock=Freggo]
I'm not quite sure how to play Freggo at this point. I barely know if I captured the essence of his character during combat. I'm open to suggestions, tips, thoughts, anything. I'm most open to [MENTION=42968]Goken100[/MENTION] returning to us, hopefully soon!  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“That was good work. I thought, for a moment, that it might get closer here, but we did it. Now we should see about that girl in the other chamber, and get a moment to rest. Then we proceed and put an end to this!”_ Kyalia says with grim determination.

_“But we need to be careful. Sinruth was, even for his size, quite a strong opponent. There is still that Lord Frazzle and his demon pet, and then the Undead Lord he spoke of.”_

Kyalia shudders at the thought what might still lie ahead of them.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 21, 2011)

*He's still just a boy*

Still a little wobbly on his feet, Viator views the aftermath before him.



larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> As Sinruth's body starts to fall toward the floor finally succumbing to his wounds, Velani's penned in rage boils over. She starts to hack and hack at the goblin, the _clang_ _clang_ of her sword striking his armor resounding in the near quiet of the aftermath of battle. "There will be... No emissaries... No dark lords... NO Promises... NO NO NO!  WHERE ARE MY PEOPLE!?? AAARRHHHHH!" And with one last slash, she throws her sword at the ground, falls to her knees, and begins to weep. "What light do we bring to this evil place, Oh Lady?" she whispers between sobs. "What did they do, what did we do, to deserve this blight? Why have you taken Fallcrest's children to you? WHERE are the rest? What must we, what must -I- do?! Tell me!" Again, her crescendo leaves her breathless, bleeding, seemingly crestfallen, and slumped chin-on-chest on the floor.




Walking softly to Velani and unsure what to do as the veteran breaks down, he extends a hand and strokes her hair, the way his mother did when he was troubled.  Saying nothing his power reaches gently inside the captain's mind and mimics the stroking, trying to sooth her mind.

Feeling helpless, he moves slowly away.



Thanee said:


> _“That was good work. I thought, for a moment, that it might get closer here, but we did it. Now we should see about that girl in the other chamber, and get a moment to rest. Then we proceed and put an end to this!”_ Kyalia says with grim determination.
> 
> _“But we need to be careful. Sinruth was, even for his size, quite a strong opponent. There is still that Lord Frazzle and his demon pet, and then the Undead Lord he spoke of.”_
> 
> Kyalia shudders at the thought what might still lie ahead of them.




Catching the elven maiden's eye, his own flash.

We overcame this obstacle as a team and I trust in all of you that we will overcome any other set in our way.  We can do it, can't we, Kyalia?

His smile for her is warm.

Then he replays what she said...

Jelissa!

Running round the corner, into the chamber, he searches for the lady.  Stumbling slightly and running his fingers around his temples, he fights off the pain.

Jelissa?  Are you ok?  We are from Fallcrest, here to help you return.  Do you need aid?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> As Sinruth's body starts to fall toward the floor finally succumbing to his wounds, Velani's penned in rage boils over. She starts to hack and hack at the goblin, the _clang_ _clang_ of her sword striking his armor resounding in the near quiet of the aftermath of battle. "There will be... No emissaries... No dark lords... NO Promises... NO NO NO!  WHERE ARE MY PEOPLE!?? AAARRHHHHH!" And with one last slash, she throws her sword at the ground, falls to her knees, and begins to weep. "What light do we bring to this evil place, Oh Lady?" she whispers between sobs. "What did they do, what did we do, to deserve this blight? Why have you taken Fallcrest's children to you? WHERE are the rest? What must we, what must -I- do?! Tell me!" Again, her crescendo leaves her breathless, bleeding, seemingly crestfallen, and slumped chin-on-chest on the floor.
> 
> ...




Maybe it was Viator's touch, maybe not... but amidst the pain and anguish comes a voice- a tiny voice, far away- and yet as clear as a bell.

"The great light of a city is composed of the thousands of flames of its citizens. You must ensure that your flame is as bright as you can make it."

The fluted words circle and echo- like a nursery rhyme, slowly the chaos in Velani's mind subsides, replaced by words of cheer- familiar and friendly. 

The sounds and words of a city at work and play- the city of Fallcrest, the myriad thanks and plaudits that are the bindings of love, friendship, respect and honour. Voices from the past, the present, and the future- those that have relied upon Velani in the past to do what is right. Each and everyone of them rewarded for their trust.

The words of thanks subside, the voice comes again-

"Bring the light of civilization to the darkness of the wilds."

And then is gone- taking the shadows and doubt with it.

Velani stands.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm going to do this in stages, don't think I've forgotten anything until we get to the end, to begin with Jelissa.     

Jelissa is soon freed, her bindings are cut through, she flops in to Viator's arms.

"Oh, I thought... I thought you wouldn't come... I... "

All the emotion comes out Jelissa weeps and hugs Viator tight to her, burying her head into the Psion's chest.

Eventually the sobbing sibsides, whispered words and the comfort brought by the adventurer's presence, Jelissa looks up- wipes her eyes and sniffles a little.

"The boy, Thurann- they sent him north, said he would pay for his father's crimes... I don't know what Kartenix has done, I... They said the creatures there would eat the marrow from his bones, they said..."

Jelissa takes to sobbing again, hugging Viator tighter still, now and then pointing to the north - over Viator's shoulder.

Again her sobs subside, eventually, Jelissa composes herself once more. 

"The Goblin Lord- he came from the west... I... He was cruel, and... horrible. Oh, the others, I don't know what happened to... I... They..."

Jelissa cries a river, all the while gripped tight to Viator.

When the Eladrin moves his head just an inch- she grabs at Viator and clings on as if her life depended upon it.

"Don't leave me..."

She cries, forlornly.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 21, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Jelissa is soon freed, her bindings are cut through, she flops in to Viator's arms.
> 
> "Oh, I thought... I thought you wouldn't come... I... "
> 
> ...




I'm not going anywhere,

Viator says gently.  He tries the same thing as with Velani, stroking Jelissa's hair, imagining his mother singing softly to him.  Unknowingly, he hums the soft tune and rocks with the sobbing woman.

We've already managed to find the others, Jelissa.  They're safe and waiting for you to join them.  Then we'll find Thurann and we can all go home.

He runs his hand down her cheek and under her chin, gently bringing her to face him.  Looking straight into her eyes, he sees his own reflected there before looking deeper. 

We WILL find the boy.  We WILL bring him back.  And we WILL take revenge for everything they have done to you.

Then he takes her back into an embrace, the tune once again falling from his lips.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 21, 2011)

*Ah-shahran keeps his mouth shut*

Ah-shahran walks up to the entrance of the chamber.  His eyebrows raise as he takes in the scene.  After a moment of watching, he clears his throat--loudly--then turns his back and leans against the door frame.  Ostentatiously.  While he waits, he pulls a rag from his cloak and begins to polish his (already gleaming) staff.

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* readied action to use Spirit Infusion on Kali when he attacks

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 21, 2011)

The chamber is examined- it's yet another crypt, over the entrance way, chiselled in to the stone is the legend-

"Von Adrez-Kauthin Crypt"

One of the families that held Rivenroar for a while.

Along the walls are the faded remains of bas-reliefs, close inspection reveals them to be depictions of workers carrying items- boxes and crates, and the like. The Von Adrez-Kauthin family were merchants first and foremost it seems, this rings true with your knowledge of past times in the Vale.

The smaller chamber holds three sarcophagi, unopened as of yet, all three are marked with the same family crest as depicted on the walls.

If Spizz were here...

The bodies of the Hobgoblins and Sinruth have given up their treasures- 56gp, 28sp & 54cp in total.

But that's not the item that holds your interest, Sinruth- buried inside his armour has a scroll case (no markings), within which is a scroll. Kyalia reads aloud-

Brave Sinruth,

The Red Hand will rise again! The other remnants take great cheer in your recent attacks on commerce coming into The Blight That is Fallcrest. We’re particularly pleased with your ability to inspire a fighting spirit in others, whether they have true goblin blood or merely wish they did. To be blunt, we think you should have many more soldiers under your command.

Many, many more.

And recent events have rendered some remnants leaderless. With a bold stroke on your part, the remnants would rally to the Red Hand you so proudly display. 

As your bold stroke, do this: Attack the The Blight That is Fallcrest by night. Focus your efforts on their Hall of Great Valor, for it mocks the many hard-won victories by the first Red Hand of Doom. Take from them the spoils of war they shamelessly hang on their walls and bring those antiques back to Rivenroar.

Do this before the moon is next full. And with regard to your previous question, turning over captives to your unliving allies at Rivenroar is perfectly acceptable. War sometimes makes strange bedfellows, and we appreciate how you’ve united such disparate forces under your banner. Whatever prisoners you take from Rivenroar you can give to the wight.

Fight with the valor of your ancestors, Sinruth. And keep your hands stained red with the blood of the weak!

I will visit you again next month, at a time of my choosing.

The Emissary

There's no signature...

Kyalia frowns.

        *GM:*  I'll update the OP as soon as- done.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran walks up to the entrance of the chamber.  His eyebrows raise as he takes in the scene.  After a moment of watching, he clears his throat--loudly--then turns his back and leans against the door frame.  Ostentatiously.  While he waits, he pulls a rag from his cloak and begins to polish his (already gleaming) staff.




Hearing the deva, Viator carefully helps Jelissa to her feet.  He helps her towards the wise man and lays a hand on his shoulder.

Jelissa, will you please talk to my companion here?  His name is Ah-shahran and he will no doubt have far more interesting questions to ask you than I do.  And he is very knowledgeable in the healing arts.  He will make sure you are well.

With that, he leaves them to privacy.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“So, looks like I was right and someone is ... well, was using Sinruth to further their own ends. Whoever this ‘Emissary’ is, it is not the undead one, the one he calls ‘wight’. But that talk about giving prisoners to him. That isn't good. We need to hurry!”_ Kyalia says after reading the letter.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 22, 2011)

*Ah-shahran does his grandfatherly thing*

Ah-shahran turns, affecting a befuddled expression.  Smiling benignly at the young lady, he says Ah, young Jelissa.  Delighted to meet you.  Reaching out a hand and snagging Viator's arm as he makes to leave, he continues, The boy was taken north, you say?  We'll go after him, of course.  Would you feel safer with those we've rescued, or with us?  As long as you stay back, Viator should be able to take care of you.  While he waits for her replay, Ah-shahran takes a moment to assess her condition.

[sblock=Mechanics]Heal check with Speak with Spirits.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran turns, affecting a befuddled expression.  Smiling benignly at the young lady, he says Ah, young Jelissa.  Delighted to meet you.  Reaching out a hand and snagging Viator's arm as he makes to leave, he continues, The boy was taken north, you say?  We'll go after him, of course.  Would you feel safer with those we've rescued, or with us?  As long as you stay back, Viator should be able to take care of you.  While he waits for her replay, Ah-shahran takes a moment to assess her condition.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Heal check with Speak with Spirits.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Jelissa has suffered at the hands of the Goblins, bruises from rough handling mark her arms and neck. Cuts here and there betray the difficult journey through the wilds to the Rivenroar Crypt. You are certain she will have been affected by this experience, however physically she will recover- and quickly, she is in the full flush of youth.

"The others... they're... I'd like to see them again, if only to reassure myself... You will save the boy? Please, promise me, father?"

Ah-shahran looks confused for a moment, 'father?' Then he realises the young Acolyte of Ioun is paying him a compliment- a father figure, yes... perhaps.

"Promise me you will rescue the boy, and I will return to the others?" Jelissa pleads.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

Velani

Gathering herself up from her outburst and semi-breakdown, Velani stands, buoyed by Viator's gentle touch and Dol Arrah's reminder of what is important in life. Straightening her armor and wiping her face, she turns to her friends, eyeing each of them in turn and landing finally upon Jalissa. "Daughter of Fallcrest, the child Thurann will be found or we will die trying. We have rescued most of those taken during the raid and will take you to them."

"To you, my comrades: our bonds have been forged in blood over and over in this hell hole, and I am both honored and humbled to serve you as I do Fallcrest. I thank you and pledge my life in service to you as you serve my city. Now, let's quickly go see where Sinruth came from." thumbing the open doors the goblin lord arrived through. "Hopefully we can recover some or better yet all of the stolen property, ensure the area is safe, and then move deeper and find the boy. We don't stop until we do and all those responsible for this outrage find justice by our hands. Are you with me?!"

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Random dip check to maybe have a positive impact on/inpsire my fellow adventurers [/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 23, 2011)

*Ah-shahran suggests a different direction*

Ah-shahran looks at Velani with some confusion on his face.  I agree with your sentiments, but I rather think we should go after the boy first.  Sounded like he'd be given to a Wight.  An undead creature that just might be known for seeking the living and doing their worst.  North?  Ah-shahran points at the northern door, glancing at Jelissa as he does so.  That _is_ where you'd like us to go next, young lady? he asks the former captive.









*OOC:*


Have we short rested?







[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 4
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

Respectfully replying to the deva: "No, I mean to the west. Since nothing followed Sinruth into this chamber, it's a decent assumption that there's no threat there, but it's still an assumption. I'm not suggesting we take hours making searches or take full inventory of anything we might find. I only wish to ensure the way behind us is clear before we move forward. I know I seem impulsive at times and your wisdom is sound, Ah-shahran. But the danger we face here seems to grow with each step we take; I only wish to ensure our chances of success are as high as possible in finding Thurann and defeating any creature holding him. I would hate for something/someone to creep up on us from behind. That said, I have pledged my service to you and will follow your lead." Velani marks her deference to him with a short bow.

[sblock=short rest] we must have short rested since goonalan has topped off our hp... thanks for the heals!  [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 23, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran looks at Velani with some confusion on his face.  I agree with your sentiments, but I rather think we should go after the boy first.  Sounded like he'd be given to a Wight.  An undead creature that just might be known for seeking the living and doing their worst.  North?  Ah-shahran points at the northern door, glancing at Jelissa as he does so.  That _is_ where you'd like us to go next, young lady? he asks the former captive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






larryfinnjr said:


> Respectfully replying to the deva: "No, I mean to the west. Since nothing followed Sinruth into this chamber, it's a decent assumption that there's no threat there, but it's still an assumption. I'm not suggesting we take hours making searches or take full inventory of anything we might find. I only wish to ensure the way behind us is clear before we move forward. I know I seem impulsive at times and your wisdom is sound, Ah-shahran. But the danger we face here seems to grow with each step we take; I only wish to ensure our chances of success are as high as possible in finding Thurann and defeating any creature holding him. I would hate for something/someone to creep up on us from behind. That said, I have pledged my service to you and will follow your lead." Velani marks her deference to him with a short bow.
> 
> [sblock=short rest] we must have short rested since goonalan has topped off our hp... thanks for the heals!  [/sblock]





[Sblock=Short Rest]
Post #1151 I put the stats up for a short rest, I presumed you would be taking one while going about your business as you search etc. I automatically do this now- I hope that's okay?

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7. AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6. AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38 Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

XP 1202 for this Encounter, that's a level 5 Encounter and the hardest (XP-wise) you've faced so far = 200 XP each = 1441 XP (EDIT) each. That's 35% of the way to Level 3.
[/sblock]

"North is indeed the way to the boy, I'm sure of it- please save him quickly; perhaps I should wait here for you to return with him..."

Jelissa looks forlorn and at the same time hopefull- it seems the boy's fate means much to her- a thread back to civilisation, and humanity.

The doors north are barred from this side.

The doors to the west lead to a shallow set of stairs that lead down (not another level though)- not a sound comes from there.









*OOC:*


You could always go get the boy and then bring him back here- then re-bar the doors and then head West.

Also, there are more sarcophagi in here- you've found treasure in these previously?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 23, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> The doors north are barred from this side.
> 
> The doors to the west lead to a shallow set of stairs that lead down (not another level though)- not a sound comes from there.
> 
> ...




After a brief look and listen down the western corridor, Velani is satisfied no immediate threat is present. "Shoulda listened to you all along, Ah-Shahran..." presenting him with a genuine smile. "Let's deliver Jalissa to the others and go save Thurann."

"But why are the doors barred from _this_ side......."









*OOC:*


 I assumed with the regular rest and "loot the corpses" stuff we would have searched the room...thought there simply wasn't anything there... of course we'll have a look see!

Did Velani's dip check with the party have any positive effects? Waste of a good roll.... LOL


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 23, 2011)

After five minutes of hard work the sarcophagi are pried open- they're heavy, Velani has to enlist help from Freggo and Kali to complete the operation...

The first sarcophagi alas offers slim pickings, within is the dessicated remains of a human- nothing has been spared the ravages of time, save the smattering of silver coins- 16 in all.

The second sarcophagi shows much more promise, again the same dessicated remains but this time the coins are gold, and there are lots of them- 78 in fact. And that's not all, a fairly ancient looking potion flask- still liquid within, the magic seems not to have faded, a Healing Potion.

The third sarcophagi however holds the prize, and the prize is obvious to see- the same dessicated corpse as previous but this guy is wearing a set of hide armour that remains unravaged. The armour is clearly expertly made, save for the cobwebs and detritus it looks as good as new. The armour is without emblem or mark, it is cured and tough and yet bends and folds without mark- it is solid black in colour with a dull sheen. Another 27 silver coins are also located within.

While the sarcophagi are opened Viator leads Jelissa back to the Von Jallach crypt and the Gnomes, promising again and again, that they will rescue Thurann the boy.

        *GM:*  Let's finish up here before heading on... money added to the grand total, another Potion of Healing- may I suggest Viator or Velani take it (and I know which one my money is on), everyone else has a Potion of Healing. Then there's the beautiful Hide Armour.

Answers and actions, and then we head north...


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“That armor looks like it hasn't been touched by the long time it must have been in here. Clearly of great craftsmanship and probably enchanted as well. I'm not big on the Arcana myself, but you can probably figure out more about it,”_ Kyalia comments.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“That armor looks like it hasn't been touched by the long time it must have been in here. Clearly of great craftsmanship and probably enchanted as well. I'm not big on the Arcana myself, but you can probably figure out more about it,”_ Kyalia comments.




I'll have a look for you, Kyalia.

Placing the armour on the floor, Viator sits next to it and hovers his hand over the item.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“That armor looks like it hasn't been touched by the long time it must have been in here. Clearly of great craftsmanship and probably enchanted as well. I'm not big on the Arcana myself, but you can probably figure out more about it,”_ Kyalia comments.




Viator leans in and examines the new found hide armour, using his knowledge of Arcana to detect any magic present...

The armour is enchanted, Viator confirms- it's lacquered black finish also makes the wearer resistant (a little) to poison and necrotic damage (Resist 5). Finally the armour also allows the wearer to lash out once per day with a blast of necrotic power against an enemy that strikes the wearer in melee. In short it is a suit of Deathcut Leather Armour +1, an excellent find- just what Kyalia has been looking for...

Next the adventurers head north.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


 See above


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

The bar is removed from the doors to the north, they swing open... beyond is a passageway, no different than the other passages you have traversed in this place. Ahead seems to be a crossroads, the adventurers shuffle forward- certainly it's a crossroads ahead - passages to the east and the west, straight on a set of stairs leading down...

Suddenly a scream...

"No!"

A young boys voice- Thurann.

"Get off me!"

And again.

"No!"

The voice is coming from ahead certainly, but which passage?

The consensus is the voice is coming from the right hand passage, to the east.

"No! Please! No!"

The last no a strangled cry- whoever it is is in trouble...

Quickly now.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
19 Kyalia
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

Monsters

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali-

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran-

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...urann-+A+scream.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kali, then Kyalia, Velani and Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

*GM:*  As per OOC thread.     

Kali moves quickly down the corridor, and around the corner, briefly noticing the chamber to the west. Ahead are a set of double doors, wide open, though them what seems to be a larger chamber- lit seemingly by flickering torches.

A pool of water is visible, the light shimmering off it at the far side of the chamber. But that's not it...

A young boy- dressed in all but rags is doing his best to dart and dodge a shambling human figure, the shambling figure is herding the young lad in to an enclosed space.

You are much too far away to tell what the creature is - you need to be in the room, or else to the doors.

Certainly it is close anough to attack the boy...

You must act now if you are to save Thurann, you're certain it's the lad- the last of the prisoners.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
19 Kyalia
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
5 Unknown Creature

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

Monsters

Unknown

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N20.

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran-

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

210 After Thurann- Kali to the cross roads

Next up- Kali to finish of his turn (I've used one full Move Action)- this is not a surprise round, you have arrived in the middle of combat- you have full rounds to act, you'd best make your mark quickly. Then Kyalia, Velani and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

*GM:*  Move 2 more squares forward to N22.     

Kali slams against the metal door, hoping to shove it open further - alas that's not possible, or at least it would take some considerable effort. The doors have been smashed open and have wedged in their present position some years ago, perhaps even centuries. The chamber ahead has also suffered over time, the ceiling some twelve or so feet overhead is cracked- small showers of dirt have fallen through the cracks and gaps over the years. Here and there tree roots, or else the roots of some other vegetation protrude, it seems this part of the crypt is some long abandoned ruin.

The room is otherwise unspectacular, the start of a pillared corridor can just be seen to the north. The door blocks vision to the south. There are no noises save shuffling sounds... the creature which menaces you Thurann seems to already have a problem- it's dead, or else a majority of the back of its skull is missing...

It' s a slow moving shuffling undead creature.

But wait a minute, there are multiple shuffling sounds- Kali guesstimates another one or two creatures, as yet out of sight.

New Map-

211 After Thurann- Kali moves in

Next up Kali...


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 24, 2011)

Eyeing the boy and the creature, Kali briefly examines his surroundings, readying to move in and save the boy, though still wary of any additional creatures that may be lurking in the shadows.  In a hushed tone to the rest of the party:

Be wary; we have more than just this one to deal with; I'd say one or two at most.

In the blink of an eye, he's off, a blur to all but the keenest of eyes, weapons at the ready.









*OOC:*


Place a shroud on the creature before bolting off and charge full 8 to be adjacent (N30) and: 
Strike with DWA
Pop the shroud 
Power Strike.







Spoken just loud enough for the creature in N31 to hear - low and almost monotonous.
Stealing away defenseless villagers is a low move, even by the standards of your kind.  Please allow me to introduce you to the consequences.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Eyeing the boy and the creature, Kali briefly examines his surroundings, readying to move in and save the boy, though still wary of any additional creatures that may be lurking in the shadows.  In a hushed tone to the rest of the party:
> 
> Be wary; we have more than just this one to deal with; I'd say one or two at most.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  UnbEE-Fxxxxxx-LeeveA-Bloody-bul.

I bet you're sitting there in America land all bloody proud of yourselves. You're dead meat Blutspitze, your card is marked...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 24, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Eyeing the boy and the creature, Kali briefly examines his surroundings, readying to move in and save the boy, though still wary of any additional creatures that may be lurking in the shadows.  In a hushed tone to the rest of the party:
> 
> Be wary; we have more than just this one to deal with; I'd say one or two at most.
> 
> ...




Kali marks the shambling creature for death and then launches himself in to the fray, his battlexe bites- severes one of the flailing Zombie's arms- the one reaching out to grab at the kid.

Kali's hand axe is buried deep in to the creatures back- so deep it sprouts through the Zombies chest- and with that Kali pushes, levering the axe with a see-saw motion.

There's a sudden and final <SNAP>

That's the spinal column gone.

The Zombie flops to the floor as if sawn in half, it lands with it head in much the same place as its feet- that's not right.

Soon after it expires.

Thurann looks up at the Shifter, Kali, he looks... terrified. 

A shuffling noise behind him, Kali half turns to see the rest of the chamber, equally unremarkable, save for the other two Zombies now shuffling towards him.

        *GM:*  That thing had 40 HP, you did 40 HP damage. I mean... what's going on here?      

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
19 Kyalia*
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
5 Zombie #1
5 Zombie #2
5 Zombie #3

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran-

Viator- 

Freggo- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

212 After Thurann- Kali the killer

        *GM:*  Seems you're going to fit right in.     

Next up Kyalia, then Velani, Ah-shahran, Viator and finally Freggo.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 25, 2011)

Velani (out of turn)

The sound of Thurann's yells and the violence that followed Kali's rounding of the corner spurs Velani into action. Moving around the corner, she sees Kali yanking his axes from some mass of flesh falling to the floor. Following his lead and his eyes, she rushes into the room looking for another target and, finding one just inside the door, she hopes to keep it busy while the rest of the party takes it down.









*OOC:*


 Move: N20
Minor: Defender Aura
Standard: charge to O24, MBA vs. Z#2


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2011)

*Kyalia*

When Kali sprints towards the source of the cries, Kyalia quickly follows. The elven huntress stops, once she can make out a first target, and soon after a pair of arrows races towards one of the zombies.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N21 (Stealth Check (-5 for moving 7 squares) to stay hidden)
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Zombie #2
Standard: Twin Strike on Zombie #2 (-2 for Cover; +2 for CA (Stealth, if it applies, otherwies attack rolls will be 2 lower))[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanee said:


> When Kali sprints towards the source of the cries, Kyalia quickly follows. The elven huntress stops, once she can make out a first target, and soon after a pair of arrows races towards one of the zombies.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N21 (Stealth Check (-5 for moving 7 squares) to stay hidden)
> ...




Alas from N21 you cannot see any of the creatures... Kali couldn't see the Zombie from N22 in his post remember.

A quote from a previous post-

"Kali slams against the metal door, hoping to shove it open further - alas that's not possible, or at least it would take some considerable effort. The doors have been smashed open and have wedged in their present position some years ago, perhaps even centuries."

The doors are wedged solid- no gaps, to see into the room you would need to enter the chamber- or at least get much closer.

Please ret-con.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, missed that. Then Kyalia delays until after Freggo for now.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (out of turn)
> 
> The sound of Thurann's yells and the violence that followed Kali's rounding of the corner spurs Velani into action. Moving around the corner, she sees Kali yanking his axes from some mass of flesh falling to the floor. Following his lead and his eyes, she rushes into the room looking for another target and, finding one just inside the door, she hopes to keep it busy while the rest of the party takes it down.
> 
> ...




Velani swings around the corridor, looks in to the chamber ahead- the big man- Kali, is pointing to just in to the chamber, beyond the right door. Velani launches herself around the corner and ends up face-to-face with a Zombie, she slashes hard cutting deep in to the creature's ancient flesh.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #2
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani).
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran-

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia-

Zombie #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

213 After Thurann- Velani attacks

Next up Ah-shahran, Viator and then Freggo.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Ah-shahran rounds the corner, spotting Kali, the boy, and the defeated zombie on the far side of the room.  He snaps his fingers, and Gorm fades out, reappearing in a guard position next to Kali.  

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to N:19
Minor: dismiss Gorm
Standard-->Minor: Call Spirit Companion at M:30, 4 temp HP to Kali[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 8/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 0 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 26, 2011)

Viator hears the cries of the boy and runs, full pelt, to get nearer to him.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Run to N21
Standard > Move = Run to O29[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran rounds the corner, spotting Kali, the boy, and the defeated zombie on the far side of the room.  He snaps his fingers, and Gorm fades out, reappearing in a guard position next to Kali.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: to N:19
> Minor: dismiss Gorm
> ...




Gorm pants and licks at the Shifter's hand... Kali smiles, and then turns back to the situation at hand...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator*
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #2
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani).
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia-

Zombie #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Viator.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator hears the cries of the boy and runs, full pelt, to get nearer to him.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move = Run to N21
> Standard > Move = Run to O29[/sblock]




There's no time for the mental, it's straight to the physical for Viator, the Eladrin Psion launches himself down the corridor and in to the chamber- looking around wildly as he skids to a halt.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
5 Zombie #2
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 13 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani).
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- 

Kyalia-

Zombie #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

214 After Thurann- Viantor and Gorm arrive

Next up Freggo and then Kyalia.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 27, 2011)

Freggo

Moving around the corner, passing Ah-shahran, and following his team, Freggo sees two of his comrades across the room. Knowing Velani must be to one side of the doors, he reaches out with his senses to try to pinpoint her before entering.









*OOC:*


 Perception check to hear Velani's battle actions. While I appreciated allowing Velani to charge the zombie w/o LOS, I'm not going to try that trick again. But I'll gladly try another! (Especially since Goken was so good at doing this...) 















*OOC:*


 Whaddya say, DM? 17 good enough? If so: Move and Charge to O24, MBA (ooh! crit for 11 if good...  ). If not: Double move to L27.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia follows the others, but stops before she reaches the door. The elven huntress waits for the moment, seeing if any target of opportunity presents itself.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N21
Standard: Ready Fading Strike (if a target comes into view)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo
> 
> Moving around the corner, passing Ah-shahran, and following his team, Freggo sees two of his comrades across the room. Knowing Velani must be to one side of the doors, he reaches out with his senses to try to pinpoint her before entering.
> 
> ...




Freggo charges around the corner and in to the action, following Velani all the way (remember in real life these actions occur fairly together- by which I mean at the same time, give or take a second or two). 

Freggo bounds in to action and swings hard...

<THUD>

The sound of the Zombie's decapitated head hitting the floor, the creature collapses- dead, again.

        *GM:*  Crit = Automatic Kill.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia-

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia follows the others, but stops before she reaches the door. The elven huntress waits for the moment, seeing if any target of opportunity presents itself.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to N21
> Standard: Ready Fading Strike (if a target comes into view)[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia moves around the corner, ahead of Ah-shahran, she readies her bow to open fire should an enemy appear...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Zombie #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

*Zombie #3*

The last of the Zombies comes shambling towards Gorm, alas in doing so the creature moves in to Kyalia's range...

The Elf steadies her aim, and fires, catching the shambling undead creature in the side... but not enough to slow the creature down.

        *GM:*  Kyalia you have a free Shift one, followed by a Shift 2 from your Fading Strike.     

The Zombie slams in to Gorm, using its hands to bludgeon the hound, and does so- the Spirit Hound fades to nothing, at the same time Ah-shahran clutches at his chest, the Deva feels the pain.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/30 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 9 HP damage taken

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- 

Turn #2

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Thurann.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

*Thurann*

The young lad looks left, then right- panicked by what's going on. Certainly unsure of who these new characters on the scene are (you guys).

Thurann backs in to the corner, grizzles and cries a little, and yet he's still looking to run... ready to puch off from the wall and scarper.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/30 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 9 HP damage taken

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

215 After Thurann- One Zombie left standing.

Next Kyalia need to know where you Shifted to, then Kali- then wait.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


m23


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 27, 2011)

Kali steps back and strikes swiftly at the final remaining zombie, putting himself between it and the boy.









*OOC:*


Switch to Cunning Fox (minor)
Shift back to O30 (move) then Charge to M30 with MBA and DWA.
Hit or miss, shift back to M31 using Cunning Fox


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Kali steps back and strikes swiftly at the final remaining zombie, putting himself between it and the boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali is all action again, the Shifter takes a step back and then flings himself at the last remaining Zombie- both weapons slicing and hacking in to the beast, job done the big man steps back to admire his work.

The Zombie is barely standing, it sags and staggers- bloodied and close to destruction.

        *GM:*  Sorry couldn't work out how you got to +7 damage on the Hand Axe, Dual Weapon Attack- it's not a Melee Basic Attack so... Probably my bad, just tell me and put me out of my misery.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/30 Surges 8/8. AP1
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 30 HP damage taken- Bloodied.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage & Shift M31.

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up... you'll see.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

*??? #1*

Ah-shahran only reacts when the terrible creatures claws rake down the Deva's back, worse still it's like ice in his veins, Ah-shahran's limb cease up completely.

Over his shoulder he can see the emaciated filthy creature, skin a mottled grey- the beast has huge ears and a tongue that lances out to probe the air- it's all skin and bone, and smells of the grave.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/14 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 30 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 9 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up... that's me again. Go on, admit it- you thought this was going to be an easy encounter.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 27, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  Sorry couldn't work out how you got to +7 damage on the Hand Axe, Dual Weapon Attack- it's not a Melee Basic Attack so... Probably my bad, just tell me and put me out of my misery.












*OOC:*


+5 for Dex mod and +2 for Spinning Axe Mastery (adds with axe in off hand)


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

*??? #2*

That's when the second creature appears, Ah-shahran watches it approach, with dread- unable to move his limbs. It's all the Deva can do to scream to summon his friends... Will it be the last thing the Deva does.

The second comes slavering and salivating- it comes to feast on the Deva's flesh...

The Deva falls... the creatures grin and lick their lips- they're going to eat Ah-shahran.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/-10 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Stunned (Save ends).
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- 
??? #2-


Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).



[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- I've not finished.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> +5 for Dex mod and +2 for Spinning Axe Mastery (adds with axe in off hand)




You'll do for me- I told you you were right- damage taken in to account, oh but poor Ah-shahran. 

Look behind you!


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 27, 2011)

*Skeletons #1 to #6*

Noises!

A rattling, clattering charge- from the northern passage come a gang of Skeletons, poorly formed, and unarmoured, save for strips of rags- each of the creatures clutches a longsword- likewise ancient and much abused.

The rag tag bunch plunge in to the chamber making enough noise to wake the dead.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani*
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/-10 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Stunned (Save ends).
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- 
??? #2-
Skeleton #1- 
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani-

[/sblock]

New Map-

216 After Thurann- Ah-shahran is dying

Next up Velani, Ah-shahran, Viator, Freggo and Kyalia.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 27, 2011)

Velani

"Protect the boy and deal with them!" Velani yells as she points toward the oncoming horde of skeletons. Moving back around the door where she heard Ah-shahran yell, she rushes to his aid. As she comes face-to-face with a creature unlike anything she's ever heard of before, she reaches out to the deva in her mind, calings to him, _<Allow_ me_ to help_ you_ this time, grandfather.>_ The blood flowing through his veins again, Velani turns her attention toward the creatures. Knowing only that is has felled her comrade, she takes her blade to it, infusing it with the power of vengance. As the blade swings, radiant energy lashes out at the creature, even though the attack goes wide.









*OOC:*


 Move M19
Minor: Inspiring Word on Ah-Shahran, surge+3
Standard: Veng Strike ??#2, miss (terrible!)
Free: Holy Smite ??#2, 5 radiant dmg (hopefully it's vulnerable, lousy grave-smelling thing!) and dazed until end of Velani's next turn















*OOC:*


 If either creature contiunes to attack Ah-shahran, she'll pop Guardian's Counter.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Protect the boy and deal with them!" Velani yells as she points toward the oncoming horde of skeletons. Moving back around the door where she heard Ah-shahran yell, she rushes to his aid. As she comes face-to-face with a creature unlike anything she's ever heard of before, she reaches out to the deva in her mind, calings to him, _<Allow_ me_ to help_ you_ this time, grandfather.>_ The blood flowing through his veins again, Velani turns her attention toward the creatures. Knowing only that is has felled her comrade, she takes her blade to it, infusing it with the power of vengance. As the blade swings, radiant energy lashes out at the creature, even though the attack goes wide.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Note the creature is not Dazed, Holy Smite only Dazes if you hit with your At Will Power, which you didn't- see the text. Also you have the Defender's Aura activated still so they're both marked by you, or at least in your aura.     

Velani rushes back out of the chamber, moments later Ah-shahran opens his eyes...  Velani continues to hack at the creatures, defending his colleague valiantly- alas his attack is poorly timed, and off-target. Nevertheless one of the creatures is caught by a burst of Radiant energy, a great rent appears on the creatures skin- within is an eerie darkness.

The creature scrabbles and claws at its wound- clearly angry and hurt... it snaps and hisses- lashes out its tongue...

On the floor Ah-shahran tries to clear his head.

        *GM:*  Free saving throw for Ah-shahran versus Stunned. As you're next then I'll leave this to you tiornys.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/11 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Stunned (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- 
??? #2-  10 HP damage taken.
Skeleton #1- 
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage.

Ah-shahran-

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

217 After Thurann- Velani to the rescue, nearly

Next up Ah-shahran, Viator, Freggo then Kyalia.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 28, 2011)

*Ah-shahran lies on the ground*

uuuuuurrrrrggggghhhhhhh.....  Ah-shahran stirs feebly as radiant light from Velani energizes him, but he remains on the ground, apparently still unconscious.  However, his cognizance is apparent to the party as Gorm flickers into view briefly, a familiar tactic that empowers an attack from Kyalia while bolstering Freggo.









*OOC:*


Not that it matters, but Ah-shahran takes 6 damage when Gorm is "killed": 10+1/2 level to dismiss, 5+1/2 level damage taken.

Velani can't use Guardian's Counter on Ah-shahran from M:19, even if I succeed on both saves, because I can't shift while prone, so I can't swap places with her.  On the other hand, it's legal and arguably good tactics for her to occupy N:19, as that lets Ah-shahran shift a square should he ever get around to standing.  From there, she can arguably use Guardian's Counter even if Ah-shahran can't move.  Righteous Shield is available in any case.

Sadly, Holy Smite only dazes on a hit, but has to be declared before the attack, and does do radiant damage on a miss.  Which I'm pretty sure these are vulnerable to.







[sblock=Mechanics]make some saves
vs. immobilize--fail
vs. stunned--add Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes as a no action--success

edit: retcon the save vs. stunned to beginning of turn
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at N:24, 4 temp HP to Freggo
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, enhanced RBA on unknown #2
Move-->Minor: Inspiring Word on Ah-shahran
No action: Religion for monster knowledge check on the unknown undeads[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 20/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* immobilized, prone

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> uuuuuurrrrrggggghhhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  You get a free Saving Throw (on Velani's turn) to throw off the Stunned effect, this happens as the creature is struck by Velani's Holy Smite- make this and you get your turn back- as it were. Vulnerable damage already added and taken in to account.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> uuuuuurrrrrggggghhhhhhh.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  That'll do it too.     

Ah-shahran, even lying on the floor, is a danger to others- Gorm appears momentarily,making Freggo feel better equiped for the fight ahead. A moment later the hound disappears and Kyalia fires off another arrow- plugging the creature, who however shows few signs of ceasing its onslaught.

The Deva's body glows for a second, many of his wounds close over and he feels all the better for it.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator*
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- 
??? #2-  22 HP damage taken.
Skeleton #1- 
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map- same as the last.

Next up Viator, followed by Freggo and Kyalia...


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

*Viator*

Viator moves forwards, to the doors- he can see down the corridor now, the new enemies. His mind fizzes- arm outsretched he points...

Alas his power quickly fades, seems unable to find purchase on the creatures.

Viator thinks fast- points against, this time muttering odd sounds...

His power again fails to find full purchase, but the creature is affected- it seems to move as in quicksand- it's enough. The Psion opens his hand, and seemingly with all of his might, suddenly withdraws and then shoots out his arm again.

The effect is instantaneous, the creature is sent skittering backwards- back down the corridor, thumping into the second enemy en route, and ending up sprawled on the floor.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/38  (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/5. AP1
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. All have CA.

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone.
??? #2- 28 HP damage taken.
Skeleton #1- 
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ng+Missile+Miss.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Freggo and then Kyalia.

And someone else can step in for Viator if he doesn't appear before 24 hours are up- pretty please as I don't like doing it.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 29, 2011)

Freggo...

...rounds the corner to see what has everyone so busy. Seeing Ah-shahran on the ground and all the effort being made to keep these creatures off him, he knows the fight is there and that the ranger and shifter will protect the boy. _*"Well, that thing might get a shot off on me, but hopefully Velani's got my back,"*_ he muses as he makes his way to both of the foul things, excusing himself as he steps over the deva. Then with a graceful swirl of his blade, arcane runes appear in its wake and lash out at both of them.









*OOC:*


 Move to N18, provoke OA from ??#2 - if it takes the bait it suffers 6 radiant dmg from Velani's aura and a -2 to hit. 
Also, Freggo has +2 all def vs. OAs (heavy blade expertise). 
Lastly, if it takes the OA and hits, Velani will pop Righteous Shield and eat the damage and any effects, if any.
Standard: Sword of Sigils vs. ??#1 and #2 - on hit, 6 dmg and creature marked by Freggo (replacing any aura from Velani, if any) that does 4dmg if Freggo is not target of attack until end of his next turn.
Minor: Aegis on ??#1


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia looks to her left, then to her right, then behind her. Enemies everywhere. _We must keep those from swarming in here..._ she thinks, as she sees the horde of skeletons emerging from the north. Raising her bow, she fires at them and then rushes towards them to hold the line.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Strike: 1st Skeleton #1; 2nd Skeleton #1 again (if still around), or Weird Creature #2 otherwise
Minor: Hunter's Quarry on Skeleton #1 (if still around), or Weird Creature #2 otherwise
Move: Move to I26 (right below Skeleton #2; if Skeleton #1 is still around, this will provoke an OA from it)

EDIT: 1st Attack would be +1 Damage, too (because the skeleton is not adjacent to another creature; but doesn't matter, because it is a definite non-hit).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I go away for a couple of days and look what happens! And I've blown my daily an an AP and not hit ANYTHING!! just a slight change: if I'm gonna slide that thing and it's slowed, can I please get it the hell out of there? N14 would be fine


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I go away for a couple of days and look what happens! And I've blown my daily an an AP and not hit ANYTHING!! just a slight change: if I'm gonna slide that thing and it's slowed, can I please get it the hell out of there? N14 would be fine




Er... I was just doing what people said in the OOC thread... and moving it anywhere else (further away) would negate Freggo's move. Which I thought was what people wanted to happen in the OOC... but never mind. 

I guess the point is if you're away, and you say 'play my guy', then we will... I don't mean that nastily- it's just what happened. 

If I had rolled three '20's', or even just three hits then I'd be a genius, as it is... well, we press on.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo...
> 
> ...rounds the corner to see what has everyone so busy. Seeing Ah-shahran on the ground and all the effort being made to keep these creatures off him, he knows the fight is there and that the ranger and shifter will protect the boy. _*"Well, that thing might get a shot off on me, but hopefully Velani's got my back,"*_ he muses as he makes his way to both of the foul things, excusing himself as he steps over the deva. Then with a graceful swirl of his blade, arcane runes appear in its wake and lash out at both of them.
> 
> ...




Freggo presses forward, stepping over the prostrate Ah-shahran, and causing one of the creatures to lash out. Alas in doing so the beast is again engulfed in a burst of Velani's radiant light, it staggers, bloodied; and yet still lashes out at the Swordmage.

        *GM:*  Ah!     

The creature's claws rip through Freggo's exposed flesh, and yet it is Velani that feels the pain... the guardian of Fallcrest is left badly wounded, although not yet bloodied- her limbs likewise lock out, she's immobilised.

Freggo unleashes his Sword of Sigils, and misses both of the creatures.

        *GM:*  Even with CA vs ??? #1- the creature is Prone.     

The Swordmage stares down at the fallen creature- marks it for death.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia*
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani).
Skeleton #1- 
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- 

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia looks to her left, then to her right, then behind her. Enemies everywhere. _We must keep those from swarming in here..._ she thinks, as she sees the horde of skeletons emerging from the north. Raising her bow, she fires at them and then rushes towards them to hold the line.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Standard: Twin Strike: 1st Skeleton #1 2nd Skeleton #1 again (if still around), or Weird Creature #2 otherwise
> ...




The Elf fires two arrows in quick succession, the first is high and wide, the second shatters the approaching Skeleton's skull- destroying it completely.

Kyalia calculates exactly the distance to the strange creature she can see down the passageway- facing of against Velani, then scurries forward to meet the horde.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3*
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/30 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up, the Zombie.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

*Zombie #3*

The shambling undead creature, almost destroyed already, lurches forward and lashes out at Kali- using its flailing arms to batter the Ranger... Kali is hurt, but not badly- the abomination must be destroyed.



*Thurann*

The young lad continues to cower in the corner, his eyes darting left and right- looking for an escape route...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #1
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
21 Skeleton #4
21 Skeleton #5
21 Skeleton #6
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- 
Skeleton #3- 
Skeleton #4- 
Skeleton #5- 
Skeleton #6- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.



[/sblock]

New Map to follow (you'll see).

Next- me, again.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 29, 2011)

It starts with a cracking noise...

Suddenly a pillar in the corridor, to Kyalia's right and ahead, collapses- bullet shaped fragments of stone explode outwards.

Miraculously none of the creatures in the passage are struck, however... What follows is fairly final for a number of the Skeletons following on behind.

The ceiling above the splintered pillar sags dramatically, and then bows- the pillar further ahead begins to lean in at a desperate angle... moments later it too collapses.

At this point.

WHUMP!

The right hand side of the passage tears open, from the ceiling down, and several tons of stone, dirt and debris collapses in to the passage. Destroying instantly three of the Skeletons.

The air is full of dust and debris, which conceals, partially, all left in the passage.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
5 Zombie #3
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 32 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- 

??? #1- 

??? #2- 

Skeleton #2- 

Skeleton #3- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...urann-+Collapse.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kali.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia is glad, that she didn't make it further inside.

_Wow! This corridor is more dangerous, than I thought..._


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 30, 2011)

Flexing his jaw, popping his TMJ a bit, and subsequently cracks his neck a good bit.

Not bad.  My turn now.









*OOC:*


Usual MBA w/DWA against zombie 3















*OOC:*


That should kill it, move to M25


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Flexing his jaw, popping his TMJ a bit, and subsequently cracks his neck a good bit.
> 
> Not bad.  My turn now.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Nice reply.     

Kali slays the final Zombie, without breaking sweat- the big guy trundles off towards the doors.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1*
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/32 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- Slowed & subject to Living Missile (Save ends) & Prone. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- 

??? #2- 

Skeleton #2- 

Skeleton #3- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next- the bad guys go again.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

*??? #1*

The lithe fiend snarls and leaps to its feet, it unleashes its extended tongue again- its war face, it lashes out with its claws, attempting to tear Freggo's heart from his chest- the creature comes surprisingly close to succeeding.

The Swordmage is ripped, cut and clawed- blood drips from a myriad wounds, and ice runs in his veins.

The creature snarls once more, seems to smile at the young hero, then mouths one word-

"Deathssss!"

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2*
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 39 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- 

Skeleton #2- 

Skeleton #3- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up, me again.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

*??? #2*

The second of the creature, looks left- down the stairs, and then shuffles backwards, the fiend is caught again in Velani's radiant burst. It's skin charrs and burns, the beast yowls in pain, and then sets off at a dead run- down the stairs and quickly out of sight.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2*
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- 

Skeleton #3- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Skeletons.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

*Skeleton #2*

The longsword wielding Skeleton slashes at Kyalia wildly, too wildly- its aim is off. The rattling undead shimmies right and then darts left- diving past Kyalia.

*Skeleton #3*

The last Skeleton quickly moves up, and then swings with its sword, again at Kyalia- the creature stumbles- almost collides with one of the few pillars left standing, it lurches backwards and seeks to defend itself.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani*
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/24 Surges 10/5. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...oing+gets+tough.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Velani, Ah-shahran, Viator, Freggo then Kyalia.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 30, 2011)

Velani

Pulling at her legs and lunging with all her strength, Velani tries to free herself from the invisible bonds that hold her in place. Her legs are dead weight, so she takes a moment to ready herself for any further attacks and makes one last attempt to wrench free.









*OOC:*


 Minor: Grit and Spittle, save vs. immob, fail
Standard: Second Wind
End of Turn save vs immob


----------



## tiornys (Sep 30, 2011)

*Ah-shahran looks for revenge*

Getting to his feet, Ah-shahran raises his staff, points it at the snarling creature, and fires a blast of radiant energy. Freggo, son, he says, I love your protective instincts, but try not to undo Viator's efforts next time, eh?.  With a gesture, Ah-shahran summons Gorm, providing a bit of a balm to Velani.  Viator, clear a way for Velani to go after the other one!

[sblock=ooc explanation]Even though Goonalan didn't move ???#1 qutie as far as I intended (and RavenBlackthorne would have liked), he had placed in a location where it was unable to effectively attack--you can't charge someone 1 square away.  But then Freggo charged up next to it and gave it an easy target.  Not the end of the world, but if we can deny something the ability to attack at all, we'll generally be better off.  That's what Ah-shahran is talking about, but fully explaining would have taken too long in character.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: stand up
Standard: Hand of Radiance on ???#1
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at M:18, 4 temp HP to Velani

No action: save vs. immobilized[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 20/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* immobilized
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2011)

*Kyalia*

While her companions are occupied in the corridor near the stairway, Kyalia concentrates on keeping their back free of further irritations.

She withdraws deftly from the two undead and fires an arrow at each of them.


[SBLOCK=OOC]My turn already, since it won't interfere with the others...

Move: Shift to J27
Standard: Twin Strike (+1 Prime Shot -2 Concealment) at both Skeletons[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> [sblock=ooc explanation]Even though Goonalan didn't move ???#1 qutie as far as I intended (and RavenBlackthorne would have liked), he had placed in a location where it was unable to effectively attack--you can't charge someone 1 square away. But then Freggo charged up next to it and gave it an easy target. Not the end of the world, but if we can deny something the ability to attack at all, we'll generally be better off. That's what Ah-shahran is talking about, but fully explaining would have taken too long in character.[/sblock]




[sblock=just trying to be Freggo]Just trying to strike the balance between "what would Freggo do," "what would Goken do," and "what would the 'perfect player' do." The attack was a close burst 1, so it's not out of the realm that it wasn't a good move. The absence of table talk in a PbP is tough too - hard to follow suit in a plan that doesn't get that interactive piece. Regardless, just know I'm not trying to get him killed. And by all means, if next time 'round ANYone has a suggestion as to what they think others might/could do - suggest away!  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]For the record, my thoughts, when I read about Freggo's action were...

"OMG, what is he doing there!?"

...followed by...

"Yeah, that's Freggo, alright."

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> uuuuuurrrrrggggghhhhhhh.....  Ah-shahran stirs feebly as radiant light from Velani energizes him, but he remains on the ground, apparently still unconscious.  However, his cognizance is apparent to the party as Gorm flickers into view briefly, a familiar tactic that empowers an attack from Kyalia while bolstering Freggo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  I missed Ah-shahran's Religion check to identify the creatures- my bad, so here it is...     

        *GM:*  Ah-shahran identifies the creatures easily- Ghouls, terrible undead creatures capable of destroying adventurers with their claws and bite, their bite attacks being particularly ferocious but only possible if the target is already Immobilised, Stunned or Unconscious.

Worse still a Ghoul's bite renders a creature unable to act- Stunned, while it's claw attack Immobilises. 

The way to kill Ghouls, and Undead creatures in general, is with Radiant power- not only are the creatures vulnerable to this type of damage but a successful hit also allows a PC Stunned or Immobilised by the creature to make a free saving throw to shake off the effect.     

Just to note I've also opened out the map so that in the next map you'll be able to see how the stairs a little further possibly.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> Pulling at her legs and lunging with all her strength, Velani tries to free herself from the invisible bonds that hold her in place. Her legs are dead weight, so she takes a moment to ready herself for any further attacks and makes one last attempt to wrench free.
> 
> ...




Velani throws off the affects of the Ghoul's attack- eventually. In the process she also steels herself for the ongoing fight.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). Prone.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/35 Surges 10/3. AP1. Immobilised (Save ends). +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Getting to his feet, Ah-shahran raises his staff, points it at the snarling creature, and fires a blast of radiant energy. Freggo, son, he says, I love your protective instincts, but try not to undo Viator's efforts next time, eh?.  With a gesture, Ah-shahran summons Gorm, providing a bit of a balm to Velani.  Viator, clear a way for Velani to go after the other one!
> 
> [sblock=ooc explanation]Even though Goonalan didn't move ???#1 qutie as far as I intended (and RavenBlackthorne would have liked), he had placed in a location where it was unable to effectively attack--you can't charge someone 1 square away.  But then Freggo charged up next to it and gave it an easy target.  Not the end of the world, but if we can deny something the ability to attack at all, we'll generally be better off.  That's what Ah-shahran is talking about, but fully explaining would have taken too long in character.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran struggles to his feet, grumbling all the while. Moments later a beam of bluish light arcs out and strikes the remaining Ghoul, the creature yowls and claws at the air- its skin charrs and blackens. In the same instant Ah-shahran feels the blood in his veins begin to flow again- he attempts to shake free the immobilising affect, alas the Deva fails to break free.

Gorm suddenly appears, refreshing Velani in the progress. The Deva grits his teeth and tries again to break free... SUCCESS. Ah-shahran can move again.

        *GM:*  Free roll granted because of hitting Ghoul #1 with Radiant effect. I used your roll, '3', as the Free roll.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 ??? #1
22 ??? #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator*
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
??? #1- 11 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo).
??? #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...g+on+two+fronts.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Down the stairs is another chamber, in the centre of which, at least in the area you can see is a well of some sort, certainly a low stone wall that seems to contain water- the chamber appears otherwise to be empty.

Next up Viator, 24 hours and then someone jumps in please (that's 8 PM this evening).


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Sep 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


ok just enough time to ask someone to smash that ghoul into the opposite wall (with Arcana Stunt to actually do it the damage and prone of hitting a target) and then DS the remaining skeletons (Aug 1 to avoid Kyalia) Then move me if I'm in the way but otherwise keep me there! Thank you and sorry!


----------



## tiornys (Sep 30, 2011)

*Viator moves a Ghoul and blasts some Skeletons*









*OOC:*


Living Missile has worn off (the Ghoul made its save), but I can use Forceful Push to mostly do the same sort of thing.







Viator's eyes flash as he mentally shoves the Ghoul away from Freggo.  Turning his attention to Kyalia, a trickle of blood emerges from one nostril as he strains to shelter her from the warp in space that he creates to tear apart the skeletons that menace her.  As his shoulders slump from the effort, he wipes away the blood with the back of his hand.

[sblock=Mechanics]Free Action: Forceful Push, slide Ghoul#1 to M:16.
Standard: Dimensional Scramble augment 1 at I:26, attacking the two skeletons

edit: your d20's seem to have followed you into vacation, RavenBlackthorne.  Guess Thanee won't have to redo Kyalia's turn at all....[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 30, 2011)

*Ah-shahran has information*

Radiant energy can help you shake the effects of their claws!  Freggo, use your Wizard training!

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I gotta agree that Freggo would have rushed in, which is why I made my complaint in character--Ah-shahran is determined to at least try to beat some sense into him  [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 20/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* immobilized
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Sep 30, 2011)

Freggo

*"No! Bring it back here! I can't... Ohhhhh! Yes, right!"* Ah-shahran, ever wise, reminds Freggo that he needn't be nose-to-nose to these things to bring them harm. Swirling his beloved blade in a wide circle above his head, he slices at the air in front of him, sending a ball of bright light at the ghoul. _*"The force is strong in this one..."*_ Freggo mutters to himself as he is still unable to move. Closing his eyes and controlling his breathing, he tries again and finally his feet begin to respond to his instructions.









*OOC:*


 Standard: Color Orb vs. Ghoul #1... if 20 misses, will use Brawling Warrior to add +1 hit; if hit, 9 radiant dmg, dazed until end of Freggo's next turn, and failed free save














*OOC:*


 Since I'm guessing that Viator's DS vs the 2 skeletons missed, looks like we can keep Kyalia's pre-post from #1225 as is, yah?


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Living Missile has worn off (the Ghoul made its save), but I can use Forceful Push to mostly do the same sort of thing.
> ...




The Ghoul is suddenly shoved backwards, it looks momentarily confused...

Meanwhile Viator turns, a dull haze engulfs the Skeletons, the haze is soon gone however- and the Skeletons remain in position- unharmed.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 11 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo
> 
> *"No! Bring it back here! I can't... Ohhhhh! Yes, right!"* Ah-shahran, ever wise, reminds Freggo that he needn't be nose-to-nose to these things to bring them harm. Swirling his beloved blade in a wide circle above his head, he slices at the air in front of him, sending a ball of bright light at the ghoul. _*"The force is strong in this one..."*_ Freggo mutters to himself as he is still unable to move. Closing his eyes and controlling his breathing, he tries again and finally his feet begin to respond to his instructions.
> 
> ...




A burst of multicoloured colours slams in to the Ghoul, radiant energy engulfs and burns the beast- it continues to screech and yowl. The creature staggers, has to reach out and grab the wall.

Freggo finally gets his limbs to obey his commands- he can move again.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
21 Skeleton #2
21 Skeleton #3
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia*
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1. Immobilised (Save ends).
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. Partial concealment.
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 25 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #3- Partial concealment.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanee said:


> While her companions are occupied in the corridor near the stairway, Kyalia concentrates on keeping their back free of further irritations.
> 
> She withdraws deftly from the two undead and fires an arrow at each of them.
> 
> ...




Kyalia shuffles backwards, half out of the clouds of dust and debris- two arrows shoot from the Elf's bow, seconds later both Skeletons, skulls destroyed, flop to the floor.

*Thurann*

The young lad bursts from the niche area and rushes out, only to discover the exits are blocked- by adventurers, you guys. The boy goes quiet... he draws out a small knife, a kitchen knife- he sniffles and waves the blade before him. 

"Don't come any closer..."

Thurann sniffles some more, he looks terrified.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 25 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- 

Ghoul #1- 

Ghoul #2- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

222 After Thurann- The Ghoul

Next up Kali.


----------



## Blutspitze (Sep 30, 2011)

Kali, obviously somewhat distraught by there being so few things left to kill and/or maim, focuses his attention on the Ghoul that remains easily visible.  As he rushes past the rest of the party, he mutters to them...

If you want something killed right.... Don't leave it to a Deva....









*OOC:*


Move up to M20
Shroud (free)
Charge to M17 with MBA and DWA, pop shroud
Hit or miss, use Cunning Fox to shift to M15 and set up flank


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Kali, obviously somewhat distraught by there being so few things left to kill and/or maim, focuses his attention on the Ghoul that remains easily visible.  As he rushes past the rest of the party, he mutters to them...
> 
> If you want something killed right.... Don't leave it to a Deva....
> 
> ...




Kali shuffles in to the corridor, marks the Ghoul for death, and then rushes past his companions and in to the fray. Even with Ghoul struggling to make sense of the situation the Shifter's aim is well off- his battleaxe passes well wide. All that is left is for Kali to shimmy sideways and block off the Ghouls retreat.

        *GM:*  MBA should have had another +2 (CA, the Ghoul is Dazed), even then it's a miss- therefore no Dual Weapon, and no damage from Shroud.     

New Map to follow.

Next up- revenge.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2011)

*Ghoul #1*

The Undead beast, still befuddled, now has a target in range- Kali, the creature attempts to rip the Shifter ranger's face off...

Alas all the creature does is pathetically flail at the big man.

*Ghoul #2*

The creature... well, you're not about to see what the second Ghoul does, or even is.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani*
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 25 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...+Kali+dashes+in.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Velani, Ah-shahran, Viator, Freggo and Kyalia.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Velani...

...is torn. In one direction: her charge, the Fallcrest boy, scared and seemingly alone. In the other: the wounded ghoul, run off to get help, or lay traps, or hide, or whatever. Her service to Fallcrest says go to the boy; her service to her team says go after the ghoul. She's conflicted, torn. Somewhere in the back of her mind, a torch flares, bright with an idea. She can do both.

"Thurann of Fallcrest! I know you are afraid. And I see you are brave; one day maybe you too can be a Guard of the People and protect them with your blade. I am Velani, Sergeant-at-Arms of Fallcrest and friend of your father. These are my friends and they will protect you. Hold your blade close and let them help you keep the beasts at bay. I will return shortly."

And with that, Velani's attempt at calming the child and her friends are left behind as she scampers down the stairs looking for the escaped fiend.









*OOC:*


 Standard: Diplomacy or some inverse-Intimidate check to calm Thurann (same check either way)
Move: I18 - waiting here to see what opens up on the map... likely will use an AP to continue persuit 














*OOC:*


 Just thought to add a perception check to either notice tracks in old dust at the bottom of the stiars or hear the sounds of fleeing feet... something let Velani know where to go if there are multiple directions to choose from. 















*OOC:*


 I'm likely to be out most of the morning/early afternoon on Saturday... if she can figure out where the ghould went, or if there's only one way to go, she'll AP to run (move 7) and persue - feel free to make that happen in my absence.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...is torn. In one direction: her charge, the Fallcrest boy, scared and seemingly alone. In the other: the wounded ghoul, run off to get help, or lay traps, or hide, or whatever. Her service to Fallcrest says go to the boy; her service to her team says go after the ghoul. She's conflicted, torn. Somewhere in the back of her mind, a torch flares, bright with an idea. She can do both.
> 
> ...




Velani calls back to Thurann, the effect is instantaneous- the young lad fumbles his knife and rushes forward, to see in to the corridor, to get a look at ex-Sgt. Velani.

"My father... Have you seen my father?"

With that Velani moves off however, leaving Thurann looking left and right- bewildered.

"You've come to rescue us?" 

A smile flickers across Thurann's face.

"Have you found my father... Please say you have?"

Thurann looks desperate.

Meanwhile Velani rushes down the stairs- in to what looks to be an empty chamber, a dirty long forgotten place with a low wall and a well in the centre, the only exit a set of stairs heading up and out to the west.

Alas Velani can spot no sign of the Ghoul's passing, nor can she hear the beast.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP2. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 25 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. 

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

224 After Thurann- Velani gives chase

Next up- Velani to finish her turn (unless you're done- message to say please), but let's move on with Ah-shahran, then Viator, then Freggo.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 1, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

A wave of Ah-shahran's hand sends Gorm to Kali's side, where he dissipates. Why don't you try swinging again; that last swing looked... unfortunate.  As Kali attacks the Ghoul, Ah-shahran moves toward Thurann.  Yes, we have found your father, child.  His face is grave as he continues.  He put up a worthy struggle, trying to escape the monsters here.  Unfortunately, they killed him before we arrived.  Gorm reappears beside Freggo, somewhat subdued as he catches his master's mood.

[sblock=mechanics]Move: to M:23, Gorm to N:16
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at N:19, 4 temp HP to Freggo

Insight on Thurann for forewarning in case he decides to do something rash [/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 20/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* immobilized
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 1, 2011)

Velani









*OOC:*


 AP run to E11


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sgt. Velani runs through the room and on, up the stairs- the Ghoul is still not in sight.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 25 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 1, 2011)

tiornys said:


> A wave of Ah-shahran's hand sends Gorm to Kali's side, where he dissipates. Why don't you try swinging again; that last swing looked... unfortunate.  As Kali attacks the Ghoul, Ah-shahran moves toward Thurann.  Yes, we have found your father, child.  His face is grave as he continues.  He put up a worthy struggle, trying to escape the monsters here.  Unfortunately, they killed him before we arrived.  Gorm reappears beside Freggo, somewhat subdued as he catches his master's mood.
> 
> [sblock=mechanics]Move: to M:23, Gorm to N:16
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kali
> ...




Gorm dissipates and Kali swings with all his might, slashing the Ghoul cruelly and bloodying the beast in the process.

Moments later Ah-shahran's Spirit Companion fades back into being next to Freggo, the young Swordmage feels the benefit.

In the meantime the Deva tells Thurann the truth about his father Kartenix, the effect is...

Thurann goes limp for a moment, his face flushes and then drains entirely of colour, his hand a reddened ball of malice as he grips tight to his blade.

"Noooooooo! Father!"

The young lad screams, and then makes ready to launch himself at the last enemy standing.

        *GM:*  Note on his turn Thurann will move-charge the Ghoul, PCs can grab the lad as an Opportunity Action as he runs by them. Although keeping hold of him may prove more difficult.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator*
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

225 After Thurann- Ah-shahran tells Thurann the truth

Next up Viator, then Freggo, then Kyalia- then Thurann.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 2, 2011)

Thurann, please wait. Focus your rage. Harness it and find a way to shape it rather than mindless, pointless, wasted violence

Having tried to calm the boy, Viator turns to the ghoul and tries to slow it's attacks. His power extends...

...but his power fails him. Again. 

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dishearten at M17: Ghoul
Minor = Diplomacy on Thurann[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Thurann, please wait. Focus your rage. Harness it and find a way to shape it rather than mindless, pointless, wasted violence
> 
> Having tried to calm the boy, Viator turns to the ghoul and tries to slow it's attacks. His power extends...
> 
> ...




Alas Viator's powers are deserting him at this juncture... as to his words.

Thurann, still brandishing the knife, still looking to get to the nearest enemy to vent his rage... The Psion's words are a little vague for the lad, and a little beyond his understanding- he is focussing his rage, he's going to stab and kill the Ghoul. As to mindless violence, the eight year old has only a partial understanding of the phrase.

Thurann wants to be like his father, Kartenix. His father was a brave man- a soldier, he fought Goblins and Orcs on the roads and the settlements outside of Fallcrest. His father fought Zombies and Skeletons, the restless dead in the catacombs. His father fought giant rats and foul beasts in the sewers beneath the streets.

Thurann, even at the age of eight, knows the basics of swordplay- he is a fighter, or rather like his father will grow up to be a fighter, a warrior, a hero.

Thurann processes all the above information in seconds, then speaks, or rather shouts at the Eladrin.

"Shut up! The old man said my dad's dead- so shut up!"

Not a reasoned argument, but certainly from the heart, the old man in questions is Ah-shahran of course.

Thurann makes ready to move in to attack.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Dazed (Freggo).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, same positions and same effects etc.

Next up Freggo and then Kyalia, followed by Thurann.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 2, 2011)

Freggo hears the ongoing issues with the boy and he empathizes with the lad. Everyone has their inner hero. Hopefully, someday, he'll be able to tap into those feelings in a positive way. For now, obvious that it's impossible to steer him away from the target of his anger, Freggo decides to simply help him. *"Yes, Thurann, these things took your daddy away from you. I'll help you."*

Taking a step toward the ghoul, Freggo unleashes the power of flame upon his sword and takes the blade to creature.









*OOC:*


 Move to M17, Greeflame blade vs. Ghoul 







*"Kaylia! Let's help our new friend with this beast, eh?"*


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo hears the ongoing issues with the boy and he empathizes with the lad. Everyone has their inner hero. Hopefully, someday, he'll be able to tap into those feelings in a positive way. For now, obvious that it's impossible to steer him away from the target of his anger, Freggo decides to simply help him. *"Yes, Thurann, these things took your daddy away from you. I'll help you."*
> 
> Taking a step toward the ghoul, Freggo unleashes the power of flame upon his sword and takes the blade to creature.
> 
> ...




"Get out of my way Misters."

Thurann shouts at Ah-shahran and Viator.

"Gonna kill that bastard, I'm gonna be a hero... like my daddy was."

Alas at the front Freggo's flaming blade is off target, the Ghoul sneers at the Swordmage, and shakes free of its stupor.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia*
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 40 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). 
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

Turn #5

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

226 After Thurann- Viator and Freggo miss the target

Next up Kyalia, then Thurann and Kali.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia hears Freggo's voice calling her name, but can't see what is going on. Since her current surroundings seem to be clear for now, she heads back into the corridor. When she arrives, she still does not quite understand, what Freggo means, but seeing one of the ghouls still fighting, she takes aim and releases two arrows at it.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to M20
Minor: Hunter's Quarry
Standard: Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 3, 2011)

Velani (partial pre-post)

Realizing the hall should be circling around to the room to the west of the intersection, Velani continues her persuit of the fleeing ghoul.









*OOC:*


 Move: Run 7 total squares up the stairs and around the corner headed south (unless 5 is enough to expose an enemy); will wait for map at that point


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia hears Freggo's voice calling her name, but can't see what is going on. Since her current surroundings seem to be clear for now, she heads back into the corridor. When she arrives, she still does not quite understand, what Freggo means, but seeing one of the ghouls still fighting, she takes aim and releases two arrows at it.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: Move to M20
> ...




Kyalia moves in to the corridor and unleashes two arrows, one of which finds the target, the bloodied Ghoul snarls and looks hurt, badly hurt- not long for this world.

        *GM:*  Note you're +8 to hit, the Ghoul is no longer Dazed, therefore no Combat Advantage- note the first attack would have missed anyway. Although get back to me if I'm wrong- perhaps I'm missing something.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. +2 on all Defences (2nd Wind)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 48 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- 

Turn #5

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Thurann.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2011)

*Thurann*

"For Fallcrest!"

The young rushes forward, knife gripped tight in his hand.









*OOC:*


I'm going to make Grab Checks for those with a spare hand as Thurann attempts to pass through and to the Ghoul, as Immediate Reactions. I mooted the idea in an earlier post and no-one objected so...







Ah-shahran shoots and arm out to grab at the lad... alas Thurann is too swift and even manages to dive under Viator's grasp, next up is Kyalia. The Elf frees one hand from her bow... but it's all too late- the young lad has already passed.

Freggo at the very last moment shoots his arm out which thuds in to the young boys side, the impetus is enough to arrest Thurann's forward motion... the young attempts to bite and tear at the Swordmage's offending appendage, but Freggo grips tight.

Got him- for now.

        *GM:*  Perhaps Freggo could try a few words- he is afterall the hero of his own story.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
22 Ghoul #1
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 48 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- 

Ghoul #1- 

Ghoul #2- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...o+to+the+rescue.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kali, and the Ghouls.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 3, 2011)

Kali, upon seeing Freggo grab the young boy, snarls at the ghoul.  He doesn't want the boy hurt by this monstrosity.  With mighty swings he pummels the creature with his axes, determined to slay it once and for all.









*OOC:*


MBA with DWA and CA.  AP popped for another MBA if it's not dropped.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 3, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Kali, upon seeing Freggo grab the young boy, snarls at the ghoul.  He doesn't want the boy hurt by this monstrosity.  With mighty swings he pummels the creature with his axes, determined to slay it once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali growls, clearly angry, the Shifter's battleaxe smashes in to the Ghoul- who alas has his back to the big man <CRUNCH> the Ghoul flops to the floor with Kali's axe buried in its spine.

The big man leavers the blade free, treading on the foul undead abomination in the process, the creature expires with a throaty gasp- dead.

        *GM:*  Kali you have a Move and a Minor Action left, if you want them?     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. 

Ghoul #2- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- other than dead Ghoul everyone is in exactly the same position.

Next up- Kali do you want the Move and the Minor? If not it's back to me and the one remaining Ghoul.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 4, 2011)

Freggo tries to calm the boy

*"Yes! Well done, Master Thurann! Only a highly-trained warrior such as you could evade the grasp of not one, but THREE captors. Bravo! You have proven yourself bold, daring, and honorable and these creatures will pay the price. And your bravery is needed now elsewhere...the others from Fallcrest - you remember? you were all taken together? - they need a protector. Someone like you. Like your father. Can you be that man? I know you can...."*


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo tries to calm the boy
> 
> *"Yes! Well done, Master Thurann! Only a highly-trained warrior such as you could evade the grasp of not one, but THREE captors. Bravo! You have proven yourself bold, daring, and honorable and these creatures will pay the price. And your bravery is needed now elsewhere...the others from Fallcrest - you remember? you were all taken together? - they need a protector. Someone like you. Like your father. Can you be that man? I know you can...."*




The effect is dramatic... Thurann ceases his struggle- looks behind him, at the line of adventurers he dodged through. He takes in every word.

Clearly the young man is thinking things over, although tears still come unbidden. his face is streaked with their tracks.

"I want to do good."

Is the young lad's, much thought over, reply.

"I want to..."

But Thurann has no more words- the lad burries himself in Freggo's chest and sobs, clutching on to the Swordmage as if his life depended upon it.

"They killed my father..."

Comes the muffled cry, followed by even more tears.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll minor to use Aspect of Hawk and move to G16


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll minor to use Aspect of Hawk and move to G16




Kali, having dispatched the Ghoul moves off swiftly- in the wrong direction, the big lug must be a little confused.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Ghoul #2


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2011)

*Ghoul #2*

The creature does something unseen and unheard...



larryfinnjr said:


> Velani (partial pre-post)
> 
> Realizing the hall should be circling around to the room to the west of the intersection, Velani continues her persuit of the fleeing ghoul.
> 
> ...




Velani moves in to the doorway, the room to the south opens out before her. In the centre of the chamber is a huge glyph or else... Velani's not sure really. The circle is edged in copper- inlaid into the stone floor- a dark script runs around the outside, written in some unknown text.

In the centre of the circle, crouched- but ready for action, is the second Ghoul alternates between watching the doors to the east of it and then looking north.

The creature spots you, and grins- it's snake-like tongue lashes out and tastes the air...

        *GM:*  Over to you...     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani*
13 Ah-shahran
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8.

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

228 After Thurann- The second Ghoul is spotted

Next up Velani to conclude, then Ah-shahran, and Viator (let's not wait for Raven).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 4, 2011)

Velani has the proverbial deer in the headlights, and she doesn't want to spook it off. Unsure of the signifigance of the inlaids on the ground, she calls out to her friends: "Hey! In here! The runaway's in here! Enter with care!"

Checking her grips on sword and shield, Velani holds station at the door, waiting for the slightest provocation from the ghoul.









*OOC:*


 Readied action: If the ghoul springs an attack on a teammate, Velani will charge, trying to stay outside the circle if possible. Otherwise, if she's told the circle is safe, she'll do the same.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


so I don't get missed: move to beside Freggo, Arcana check for the circle and if I can DS that ghoul out of the circle. Anyone who wants can take it. You can't roll worse than me!!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 4, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani has the proverbial deer in the headlights, and she doesn't want to spook it off. Unsure of the signifigance of the inlaids on the ground, she calls out to her friends: "Hey! In here! The runaway's in here! Enter with care!"
> 
> Checking her grips on sword and shield, Velani holds station at the door, waiting for the slightest provocation from the ghoul.
> 
> ...




Velani calls the faithful to slaughter, or at least her colleagues to the fight, readying herself to attack should the need arise.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
22 Ghoul #2
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/8. AP1. 

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 50 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- 

Viator- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Next Up- Ah-shahran, then Viator and Freggo.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 5, 2011)

*Viator*









*OOC:*


Ah-shahran will delay







Viator moves up next to Freggo, looking through the door ahead at the circle inscribed on the ground.  He then reaches out with his mind, seeking to twist the ghoul through space and place it where his comrades can get at it.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to N:17
Minor: Arcana on the circle
Standard: Dimensional Scramble at N:10.  On a hit, teleport the Ghoul to M:12[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 5, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Ah-shahran will delay
> ...




Viator, even at this distance, recognises the circle- or at least its function. The thing exudes necrotic power, not so much a trap as an area to heal undead creatures. Viator is convinced that no harm will come to anyone entering the circle, sometimes known as a 'Black Sun', however undead creatures, like the Ghoul can regenerate their wounds within.

Viator's Dimensional Scramble soon follows, and leaves the Ghoul neatly placed outside of the necrotic sphere, and a little more damaged- the creature is bloodied, again.

But that's not all- it seems the Ghoul is unhappy with the situation- it rushes down the corridor, charging straight at Viator, clawing at the Psion when it gets in range.

Viator is clawed- his limbs lock solid- immobilised.

        *GM:*  I'll be honest here I'm not sure this is right, I know that Velani has a readied charge but the Ghoul (with a higher initiative) also has a readied action that has just been triggered when it was hit. Is the above correct or... Part of my question revolves around the fact that Velani has no idea what the Ghoul is doing, certainly it could be attacking a comrade, or it could be moving- the PC doesn't know where his colleagues are in the corridor. The Ghoul for all Velani knows could be running away (and not attacking). Any suggestions people- I'm stuck and this is my interpretation. If Velani stated that she readied an action to charge the ghoul if it moved off (not forced moevment), but... Help!     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
Ghoul #2
9 Viator
5 Freggo*
Kyalia
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/19 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (save ends).

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 58 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- Delay.

Viator- Arcana on circle- Success. Dimensional Scramble Ghoul #2- Hit 8 Psychic damage- Bloodied & Teleport M12. 

Ghoul #2- Readied Action Charge Viator- Hit 11 damage & Immobilised (Save ends).

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow, I'll post it when we've worked it out that I've done the right thing...

Next Up- Tiornys, and anyone else, help me with the rules please.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 5, 2011)

Velani

"Not so fast!"  (readied charge should trigger, yes?)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hmm... good question. 

I would say, that she can do her attack, based on the following:

- She can see the ghoul when it begins the charge action (I suppose?)
- You should be able to distinguish normal movement from a charge

Besides, there will be a few OA's incoming for that ghoul...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Hmm... good question.
> ...




        *GM:*  Hurrah. You've just answered my question, not in the positive though but in the negative. The doors of the chamber are rusted in to place- Velani cannot shove them open or move them in any way... therefore when Viator teleported the Ghoul to M12 she no-longer has line of sight. I know we've played a little fast and loose with line of sight but the Ghoul disappeared and reappeared somewhere she couldn't see. If you can't see the thing then you can't react to it doing anything much- you can'd see it doing anything afterall.

Unless someone can make a better claim on it then that's my ruling.     

Here are two maps, the first shows everything that Velani can see- the Ghoul in in M12 where it was teleported to-

229 After Thurann- Look no Ghoul

The shaded line shows Velani vision, the door blocks the rest of the room.

The second is the state of play now-

229a After Thurann- Viator is hit

Next up Ah-shahran (maybe), then Freggo and Kyalia.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 5, 2011)

[sblock=concur!] didn't realize Velani couldn't see the ghoul post-teleport and pre-departure down the eastward hallway... i'm sure she's doing a "what the..." at this very moment!

which is fine - i hope thurann gets the killing blow!  [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yep, that's what I would do, too. If there is no line of sight, you can't really react. I just wasn't sure, whether the charge would happen before or after the teleportation (and how line of sight was afterwards), hence the part in parantheses.

Oh, and no OA's for us... too bad. Thought Viator is still back there, where he was on the last map I looked at.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah-shahran will delay until at least after Kyalia.  Looks like the Velani question is resolved.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 5, 2011)

Freggo...

...leans close to Thurann. *"See, lad, when you choose to strike you want your feet wide like this. Yes, that's it, then you want a firm grip on your blade like so. Well done! And when it's time to strike, you can add a bit of magic to the mix like this,"* as green flames leap from Freggo's blade. *"Finally, when you're ready, you lunge at your mark, like THIS!... er, I mean like THIS!!"* And Freggo, all the while holding on to the young lad so as to not let him get himself in true danger, tries to show Thurann how a proper hero strikes at the 'bad guys.' 









*OOC:*


 Move -> Minor: sustain grab
Minor: Aegis on ghoul
Standard: Greenflame Blade vs. AC
Free: Heroic Effort +4 hit


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Freggo...
> 
> ...leans close to Thurann. *"See, lad, when you choose to strike you want your feet wide like this. Yes, that's it, then you want a firm grip on your blade like so. Well done! And when it's time to strike, you can add a bit of magic to the mix like this,"* as green flames leap from Freggo's blade. *"Finally, when you're ready, you lunge at your mark, like THIS!... er, I mean like THIS!!"* And Freggo, all the while holding on to the young lad so as to not let him get himself in true danger, tries to show Thurann how a proper hero strikes at the 'bad guys.'
> 
> ...




Freggo talks the talk... and Thurann listens, impressed that someone seems to be taking him seriously at last. Alas Freggo fails to walk the walk however- even with his heroic effort.

The Ghoul snarls and grins.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
13 Ah-shahran*
Ghoul #2
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia*
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/19 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (save ends).

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 58 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- Delay.

Viator- Arcana on circle- Success. Dimensional Scramble Ghoul #2- Hit 8 Psychic damage- Bloodied & Teleport M12. 

Ghoul #2- Readied Action Charge Viator- Hit 11 damage & Immobilised (Save ends).

Freggo- Sustain Grab Thurann. Aegis Ghoul #2. Greenflame Blade Ghoul #2 (with Heroic Effort)- Miss.

Kyalia- 

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map- same as old map except the Ghoul is subject to Freggo's Aegis.

Next Up- Kyalia, then Thurann.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sees the ghoul rush at them from the other side now, obviously herded here by Velanis efforts. He was trapped now, with Velani at its back and Kali following that path. Now it was merely a matter of bringing him down before he could do any serious damage to her allies.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry
Standard: Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia sees the ghoul rush at them from the other side now, obviously herded here by Velanis efforts. He was trapped now, with Velani at its back and Kali following that path. Now it was merely a matter of bringing him down before he could do any serious damage to her allies.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry
> Standard: Twin Strike[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia's arrows are alas wide of the target- it looks like the Ghoul may get the opportunity to inflict some lasting damage on Viator, perhaps...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali
17 Velani
Ghoul #2
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
Ah-shahran?*
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/19 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (save ends).

Thurann- Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 58 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- Delay.

Viator- Arcana on circle- Success. Dimensional Scramble Ghoul #2- Hit 8 Psychic damage- Bloodied & Teleport M12. 

Ghoul #2- Readied Action Charge Viator- Hit 11 damage & Immobilised (Save ends).

Freggo- Sustain Grab Thurann. Aegis Ghoul #2. Greenflame Blade Ghoul #2 (with Heroic Effort)- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #2. Twin Strike Ghoul #2- Miss & Miss.

Thurann- 

[/sblock]

New Map- no changes.

Next up- Ah-shahran? Then Thurann.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 6, 2011)

*Ah-shahran steps in*

Velani, quick, cut off its escape!

As Ah-shahran speaks, Viator adds, Don't fear the circle--it aids the undead but won't affect you.

Meanwhile, Gorm leaps into Kyalia, granting her an extra shot, then reforms next to the angered boy, granting him a measure of protection.  As Ah-shahran moves closer to the action, Gorm circles to the side of the Ghoul.

Teamwork, Thurann.  You work with your allies to divide and conquer the enemy. 

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia, RBA vs. the Ghoul.
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at N:18, 4 temp HP to Thurann
Move: to N:20, Gorm to M:16[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 20/35*  Surges: 6/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3) 13
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* immobilized
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Velani, quick, cut off its escape!
> 
> As Ah-shahran speaks, Viator adds, Don't fear the circle--it aids the undead but won't affect you.
> 
> ...




Kyalia is infused, and her aim is true, the Ghoul clutches at its chest- the arrow has passed clean through the best leaving a gaping hole in its wake. The foul undead creature staggers and makes forlorn feral barks and coughs, it's hurt bad. The creature glances back- towards the necrotic circle, it's salvation.

Thurann meanwhile feels Gorms benefits- he tingles all over, and soon after grins.

Meantime Gorm heads forward, the Ghoul is having none of it- it lashes out, slicing in to the hound, however Gorm remains resolute, although Immobilised.

        *GM:*  Here goes- is Gorm Immobilised?     

Regardless, we press on...

        *GM:*  Although Freggo may want to... Aegis the beast.     

New Map- to follow.

Next up- Thurann.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

*Thurann*

The young lad looks up at Freggo, who has a tight grip on him still.

"It's alright... I'm... Kill it though. Kill it bad- please!"

The last part of the sentence turns in to a whine, which in turn becomes tears. Thurann grabs Freggo around the waist and sobs in to the Swordmage's armour.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
17 Velani
Ghoul #2
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
Ah-shahran
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/19 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (save ends).

Thurann- (+4 Temp HP). Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 76 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- Delay.

Viator- Arcana on circle- Success. Dimensional Scramble Ghoul #2- Hit 8 Psychic damage- Bloodied & Teleport M12. 

Ghoul #2- Readied Action Charge Viator- Hit 11 damage & Immobilised (Save ends).

Freggo- Sustain Grab Thurann. Aegis Ghoul #2. Greenflame Blade Ghoul #2 (with Heroic Effort)- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #2. Twin Strike Ghoul #2- Miss & Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Ghoul #2- Hit 18 damage. Call Spirit Companion Thurann +4 Temp HP. Move N20 & Gorm M16. OA Ghoul #2 Claw Gorm- 

Thurann- Cry.

Turn #6

Kali- 

Velani- 

Ghoul #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

230 After Thurann- Ghoul almost Gone

Next up- Freggo? Kali, Velani and then me. Does Freggo want to activate his Aegis?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Freggo will use his Aegis to teleport Mr. Ghoul to L17 and will call to Kali to "come and get it." Sorry for brief reply, not much time at work today... Oh, and ghoul grants CA.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Switch back to Cunning Fox; Charge and usual MBA DWA; now with CA







With a mighty scream and a burst of speed, Kali rushes the beast, axes in hand.  A massive, long arcing swing catches it in the throat, followed immediately by a weak, almost squeal of a sound from it.  With a small grin, Kali yanks out the massive axe, taking a majority of what flesh remained.

Like a limp doll, the beast slumps to the ground, last of its nerve impulses making its toes and fingers twitch ever so slightly, blood pouring out newly created orifices.  Wiping the blood from his face, the Shifter looks to the boy and speaks in a soft, almost monotonous voice.

This is for your father, boy.  He will live on in your heart, and all of these creatures have received their just reward for interfering with the lives of good, decent people.  Do not forget this day, nor how it has ended.  Use it to make your father proud, wherever he is and and whomever he now walks with.  One day, I'm sure you'll be just like him.

As he speaks, Kali walks back up the stairs toward the group.  As he wraps up his speech, he gives the boy a gentle pat on the head, grabs the boy's hand holding the small knife, and proceeds to brush the broad of the blade in the newly 'liberated' Ghoul blood, coating it.

With that, he begins to walk back towards the exit, axes re-sheathed.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 6, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Freggo will use his Aegis to teleport Mr. Ghoul to L17 and will call to Kali to "come and get it." Sorry for brief reply, not much time at work today... Oh, and ghoul grants CA.






Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Switch back to Cunning Fox; Charge and usual MBA DWA; now with CA
> ...




The Ghoul shimmers and then disappears, the creature reappears on the steps leading down- Kali is already in motion. The Shifter flails with its axe and cuts the creature down.

The Undead have been vanquished.

Thurann is saved.

The young lad looks up at the huge Kali as he ruffles the lads hair, gulps and burries himself again in Freggo's chest- part fear, part loss.

What's to be done?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #17 Thurann

Turn: 6

Initiative (* = Next to play)

23 Kali*
17 Velani
Ghoul #2
9 Viator
5 Freggo
Kyalia
Ah-shahran
1 Thurann

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/20 Surges 8/7. AP1.
Freggo 33/19 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 9/7.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/24 Surges 8/6.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/35 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. All have CA (Start Velani 6)
Viator 30/19 Surges 8/8. AP1. Immobilised (save ends).

Thurann- (+4 Temp HP). Grabbed & Immobilised (until escape).

Monsters

Zombie #1- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #2- 40 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Zombie #3- 48 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #1- 66 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Ghoul #2- 88 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #1- 4 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Skeleton #2- DEAD.
Skeleton #3- DEAD.
Skeleton #4- DEAD.
Skeleton #5- DEAD.
Skeleton #6- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kali- Move N22. Assassin's Shroud Zombie #1. Charge Zombie #1 Battleaxe- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Attack Hit- 11 damage & Shroud 6 damage & Power Strike 10 damage = 40 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Delay.

Velani- Move N20. Defender's Aura. Charge Zombie #2- Hit 13 damage.

Ah-shahran- Move N19. Dismiss Gorm. Call Spirit Companion M30 +4 Temp HP Kali.

Viator- Move (Run) N21. Move (Run) O29.

Freggo- Move M20. Charge Zombie #2- Crit- Auto Kill- DEAD.

Kyalia- Move N21. Ready Fading Strike.

Zombie #3- Charge- Kyalia Readied Action Fading Strike Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage & Shift M23. Continue Charge Gorm- Hit 11 damage- Gorm gone- Ah-shahran 5 damage.

Thurann- Move K33- huddle in the corner and cry, ready to run.

Turn #2

Kali- Cunning Fox. Shift O30. Charge Zombie #3- Hit 9 damage- Bloodied & Dual Weapon Attack- Hit 11 damage & Shift M31.

??? #1- Move (Stealth = 25 (Trained)) N18. Claw CA Ah-shahran- Hit 16 damage- Bloodied & Immobilised (save ends).

??? #2- Move M18. Bite Ah-shahran- Hit 24 damage- Dying & Stunned (Save ends).

Skeleton #1- Double Move J26.

Skeleton #2- Double Move H26.

Skeleton #3- Double Move G25.

Skeleton #4- Double Move F26.

Skeleton #5- Double Move D26.

Skeleton #6- Double Move C26.

Velani- Move M19. Inspiring Word Ah-shahran +3 HP- no longer Dying. Vengeful Strike ??? #2- Miss with Holy Smite = 5 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 10 damage & Ah-shahran save vs Stunned (with Memory of 1000) = Success.

Ah-shahran- Summon Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Freggo. Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow ??? #2- Hit 12 damage. Inspiring Word +1 HP Self- no longer Bloodied.

Viator- Move N23. Dimensional Scramble ??? #1- Miss & ??? #2- Miss. Action Point. Living Missile ??? #1- Miss & Slowed. Living Missile Attack ??? #1- Miss & Slid 1 square & Prone & ??? #2 6 damage.

Freggo- Move N18. OA ??? #2- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage- Bloodied. OA ??? #2 Claws Freggo- Crit 18 damage – Righteous Shield- Velani 18 damage & Immobilised. Sword of Sigils ??? #2- Miss & CA ??? #1- Miss. Aegis of Ensnarement-  ??? #1.

Kyalia- Twin Strike Skeleton #1- Miss & Hit 4 damage & DEAD. Quarry ??? #2. Move I26.

Zombie #3- Move M30. Slam Kali- Hit 10 damage.

Thurann- Ready Action.

Turn #3.

The corridor collapses- Exploding Pillar vs Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss & Kyalia- Miss.

Kali- Battleaxe Zombie #3- Hit 16 damage- DEAD. Move M25.

??? #1- Stand. Claw Freggo- Hit 17 damage & Immobilised (save ends). Save vs Slowed- Success.

??? #2- Shift L17- Righteous Radiance 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage. Move (Run) ?

Skeleton #2- Longsword Kyalia- Miss. Shift I25. 

Skeleton #3- Shift H26. Longsword Kyalia- Miss.

Velani- Grit & Spittle- spend Surge to get free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Second Wind +2 all Defences. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Ah-shahran- Stand up. Hand of Radiance Ghoul #1- Hit 6 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 11 damage & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Call Spirit Companion +4 Temp HP Velani. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Viator- Forceful Push Ghoul #1 Pushed M16. Dimensional Scramble Skeleton #2- Miss & Skeleton #3- Miss. 

Freggo- Colour Orb Ghoul #1- Hit 9 Radiant damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage & Dazed & Free Save vs Immobilised- Fail. Save vs Immobilised- Success.

Kyalia- Shift J27. Twin Strike Skeleton #2- Hit- DEAD & Skeleton #3- Hit- DEAD.

Thurann- Move O28. Scream and shout.

Turn #4

Kali- Move M20. Assassin's Shroud Ghoul #1. Charge Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Miss & Shroud = 0 damage & Shift M15.

Ghoul #1- Claw Kali- Miss.

Ghoul #2- ??? 

Velani- Diplomacy on Thurann- Success. Move I18. Perception- Fail. Action Point. Move (Run) E11.

Ah-shahran- Move M23 & Gorm N16. Spirit Infusion Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul- Hit 15 damage – Bloodied. Call Spirit Companion 4 Temp HP Freggo. Insight Thurann- Success. 

Viator- Dishearten CA Ghoul #1- Miss. Diplomacy Thurann- Partial Success.

Freggo- Move M17. Greenflame Blade CA Ghoul #1- Miss. 

Kyalia- Move M20. Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #1. Twin Strike Ghoul #1- Miss & Hit 8 damage.

Thurann- Move to M19. OA Ah-shahran Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Viator Grab Thurann- Miss. OA Kyalia Grab Thurann- Miss. Charge Ghoul #1. OA Freggo Grab Thurann- Success.

Turn #5

Kali- Battleaxe CA Ghoul #1- Hit 18 damage- DEAD. Aspect of the Hawk. Move G16.

Ghoul #2- ???

Velani- Move (Run) I8. Ready Action.

Ah-shahran- Delay.

Viator- Arcana on circle- Success. Dimensional Scramble Ghoul #2- Hit 8 Psychic damage- Bloodied & Teleport M12. 

Ghoul #2- Readied Action Charge Viator- Hit 11 damage & Immobilised (Save ends).

Freggo- Sustain Grab Thurann. Aegis Ghoul #2. Greenflame Blade Ghoul #2 (with Heroic Effort)- Miss.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Ghoul #2. Twin Strike Ghoul #2- Miss & Miss.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia Longbow Ghoul #2- Hit 18 damage. Call Spirit Companion Thurann +4 Temp HP. Move N20 & Gorm M16. OA Ghoul #2 Claw Gorm- Hit 8 damage (Immune) and Immobilised. Freggo Aegis- Teleport Ghoul #2 L17.

Thurann- Cry.

Turn #6

Kali- Charge CA Battleaxe Ghoul #2- Hit 12 damage- DEAD.

Velani- 

Ghoul #2- 
[/sblock]

I presume you're going to take a five minute rest some time very soon, here's your new stats-

[sblock=HP, XP & AP]

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2. 
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. AP0. 
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1.

A level 3 Encounter, 950 XP in total, that's 158 XP each for a total of 1599 XP each, that's nearly 50% of the way to Level 3.
[/sblock]

Thurann grips tight to Freggo... the young Swordmage seems to have made a friend in the lad. The chambers to the north, east and west are empty now- as silent as the grave.

What do you wish to do?


----------



## tiornys (Oct 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


As a conjuration, Gorm does not provoke OAs and cannot have status effects (unless that effect specifically applies to conjurations).  Probably not worth the ret-con this time.  I'll try to anticipate and explain spirit companion rules oddities in the future.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 7, 2011)

Velani...

...comes running in from the magic circle room, just as the ghould is finally laid to rest. "Where'd...? How'd...? Mmmph......" Taking a moment to catch her breath, she gathers round her friends in the intersection. "Way's clear all the way around. Obviously. Sorry I couldn't keep up with that _thing_." Seeing Thurann hand-in-hand with Freggo, Velani feels just a pang of jealousy, her motherly instincts kicking in as her hand reflexively goes to her midriff. Swallowing her own selfish thoughts, she smiles at Thurann. "Stay close to Mr. Freggo, Thurann. He's a great guy."  Walking over to Viator, "That crazy teleporting thing you do makes my head spin! It's amazing, actually... just wish I understood it more. I'm a simple gal and I sometimes forget I'm surrounded by much-more-than-simple friends. You're simply amazing." 

Meanwhile, Freggo...

...willingly accepts the lad to his chest.* "Well done, Thurann, and so brave too. I...well, we are really sorry about your father. He's gone, yes, but look what he's left behind! You, magnificient you, who have learned so much already. Once day you will not only take your father's place, but surpass him as well...I can see it!"* he says, tapping his index finger to his temple. *"You will make a fine warrior one day. But your services are needed already, Thurann. Are you ready? Would you help defend the others who were taken from their homes? We have rescued them and they anxiously wait for your return."* With this, Freggo motions to the group back toward the way they came, in order to return Thurann to the crypt wit the other former Fallcrest prisoners. 









*OOC:*


 I think that would be the likely place for our short rest and preparation to move foward toward Frazzle, et al. 















*OOC:*


 and again, Kali - wowzers! way to wrap up the battle! ... Goonalan - should Blutzpitze choose a Theme now for Kali?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Walking over to Viator, "That crazy teleporting thing you do makes my head spin! It's amazing, actually... just wish I understood it more. I'm a simple gal and I sometimes forget I'm surrounded by much-more-than-simple friends. You're simply amazing."




Blood rushes to Viator's cheeks. 

Um...thank you Velani. It's not that difficult really and...um...you're far from simple. I have no idea how you keep running so much...that is...

Beaming, he turns away quickly to the circle on the floor

Now what else do we have down here creating circles like this? Is this "Lord Frazzle's" work?

Spinning round, he remembers something. 

Oh, Thurann. I'm so sorry about your father. But if you're half as brave as him you will go far.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...comes running in from the magic circle room, just as the ghould is finally laid to rest. "Where'd...? How'd...? Mmmph......" Taking a moment to catch her breath, she gathers round her friends in the intersection. "Way's clear all the way around. Obviously. Sorry I couldn't keep up with that _thing_." Seeing Thurann hand-in-hand with Freggo, Velani feels just a pang of jealousy, her motherly instincts kicking in as her hand reflexively goes to her midriff. Swallowing her own selfish thoughts, she smiles at Thurann. "Stay close to Mr. Freggo, Thurann. He's a great guy."  Walking over to Viator, "That crazy teleporting thing you do makes my head spin! It's amazing, actually... just wish I understood it more. I'm a simple gal and I sometimes forget I'm surrounded by much-more-than-simple friends. You're simply amazing."
> 
> ...






RavenBlackthorne said:


> Blood rushes to Viator's cheeks.
> 
> Um...thank you Velani. It's not that difficult really and...um...you're far from simple. I have no idea how you keep running so much...that is...
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Blutspitze can choose a theme for Kali anytime he likes- now being a fine time.     

Viator, ponders- the circle could indeed be something Lord Frazzle was involved in, or it could be an ancient relic- you just don't know without examining the thing closely and drawing on your skills.

And so the adventurers drift back to the chamber they fought Sinruth in... it's exactly as they left it. A short rest is called for and taken, throughout Thurann is half tears and sadness, half hope and pride- he wants to be like his father, he wants to be a soldier, a brave man, a hero- like Freggo too.

Thurann has a story to tell, of his time in the crypt, it's a story you've heard already from the other prisoners. The only nugget of information that is new is that the lad was for a while in the presence of Lord Frazzle. 

"He looked mean and nasty..."

Is about as good as it gets.

"Oh, and he had three mean looking men with him- big men with daggers and swords..."

Clearly Lord Frazzle has a retinue.

And with that the rest is over, Thurann is led back to the other rescued citizens, he's initially frightened of the Gnomes there- but Jelissa, and Zerriksa and the others are soon by the his side. It seems hope comes in small packages, even Adronsius has to wipe his eyes when Thurann is brought back safely.

The citizens of Fallcrest are obviously keen to be away- back to the city, but they understand- you guys have work still to do. They only wish that you are quickly about it.

Soon after the adventurers head back to the front line, although before Freggo can leave Thurann is upon him- he has something for the Swordmage, something precious. The young lad presses a keepsake, a medalion on a thin cord in to Freggo's hand.

"Take it... my dad gave it to me- for luck. I don't need it yet, not for a bit- you have it, for saving me, for saving us. Keep it safe though, when you're a hero you'll have better treasures, don't ever sell it- return it to me when you no longer need it. My dad said it was lucky..."

Thurann insists, the lad cannot be swayed.

On the journey back Freggo, with a little help from Viator inspect the item- it's magical, and lucky. 

        *GM:*  +1 Lucky Charm (Level 4 Neck Item).     

And so back down stairs, and to remind you- there's still the open doors through which Sinruth came to investigate- which you said you were going to do after rescuing Thurann. Otherwise there's the chambers you recently fought the Ghouls in to check out.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...PICTURE+LEVEL+2.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Stairs to the east of Ah-shahran are the ones you came down from the first level of the crypt- opposite is the route Sinruth took in to the chamber. To the north of Kali the corridor has collapsed- there's no way through here.

What's to be done?


----------



## tiornys (Oct 7, 2011)

A lucky charm, you say?  Ah-shahran peers at the medallion, and his eyes grow distant as he seems to focus on something far away.  I think you'll be needing it.  Don't do anything too rash to start our next battle, son; fate is not on your side.

As the group returns to the chamber where they fought Sinruth, Ah-shahran looks to the doors he had opened.  I believe we were heading that way?

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Cast Fortune on Freggo.  I keep forgetting to use this as we approach combats, so I'm getting it out of the way here.  

Bleh, 3, 11, 4.  These, in order, will replace the next attack rolls, saving throws, or significant skill checks that Freggo makes.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> A lucky charm, you say?  Ah-shahran peers at the medallion, and his eyes grow distant as he seems to focus on something far away.  I think you'll be needing it.  Don't do anything too rash to start our next battle, son; fate is not on your side.
> 
> As the group returns to the chamber where they fought Sinruth, Ah-shahran looks to the doors he had opened.  I believe we were heading that way?
> 
> ...




And so west it is... you head down the stairs and the corridor continues, except turns to head north-west, it opens out ahead- there's no noise.

The adventurers creep forward, to the end of the corridor.

Ahead is an empty chamber, well almost empty- protruding through the stone-flagged floor are a bunch of menhirs- eight foot tall white rocks. They look from a distance to be fairly ancient- certainly part of the fixtures for the chamber ahead.

A white mist surrounds each of the menhir, making the stones themselves somewhat hazy... the air is chill.

Over the far side of the chamber are another pair of metal clad doors- they're open- a corridor extends beyond, seems to lead further to the west.

All is quiet- nothing stirs.

New Map-

231 The Menhir

What now?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

Velani

"This is SO not my area of expertise, friends. If it were an ogre, I'd be first into the fray. Silent stones with cold mists? No, not my specialty. Someone let me know what you want to do." And Velani presses herself to the hallway wall to make room for someone more adept at picking a safe path forward.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 8, 2011)

*Ah-shahran ponders*

Ah-shahran considers the stones, thinking about possible historic or religious connections.

[sblock=Mechanics]History and Religion checks to know stuff.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran considers the stones, thinking about possible historic or religious connections.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]History and Religion checks to know stuff.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran is slightly at a loss, or else his mind feels... something is amiss, some strange feeling. He assumes that the doors ahead lead in to another crypt perhaps, the stones clearly serve some purpose- although historically... well, nothing springs to mind. Which is odd- Ah-shahran is quickly frustrated, there seems to be something preventing him from accessing memories in his mind- it's as if, as if a blank page exists in the history book that is his memory.

The Deva is left with a dull ache, a numbing dull ache when he tries to relocate the memories he needs.

From a religious perspective then there have been a number of religions that have used menhirs to create areas for worship, or important locations where ley-lines meet, and yet... Again this doesn't seem to be the case here.

The best that the Deva can come up with is the stones are some sort of protective device and/or display- their function. Ah-shahran shrugs to himself- perhaps the standing stones are magical in nature, perhaps not.

There's something to them though, something portentious, however- for reasons unknown, Ah-shahran is having problems connecting to the memories he needs to access.

"Most odd!"

Ah-shahran states, and wrinkles his nose a little, the air is cold ahead.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


last holiday post! Viator will happily check those stones


----------



## tiornys (Oct 8, 2011)

*Viator checks for arcane implications*

While Ah-shahran comes up blank, Viator also studies the stones, looking for signs of arcane influence.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_That doesn't look natural..._ Kyalia thinks, but she isn't completely sure.

_“Does anyone else expect some sort of trap here?”_


----------



## tiornys (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah-shahran rubs at his head.  Frankly, dear lady, I don't know what to expect.  But a trap would certainly make sense.

[sblock=Mechanics]Perception to look for signs of a trap--or enemies[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Potion of Healing*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> While Ah-shahran comes up blank, Viator also studies the stones, looking for signs of arcane influence.






Thanee said:


> _That doesn't look natural..._ Kyalia thinks, but she isn't completely sure.
> 
> _“Does anyone else expect some sort of trap here?”_




Viator is certain the rocks are not magical.

Kyalia is certain that the rocks are natural, or at least were once, before they were ripped from the ground- transported to this place from the Stonemarch Mountains perhaps- several centuries past.

The Elf also notes that the cold is coming from the rocks, they exude an icy chill- that's not natural, at least Kyalia has never heard of it.

All of these clues have been garnered from a distance though, perhaps up close you would be able to see more...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran rubs at his head.  Frankly, dear lady, I don't know what to expect.  But a trap would certainly make sense.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Perception to look for signs of a trap--or enemies[/sblock]
> 
> ...




There are no obvious signs of traps, no triggers that you can see- that said logic makes you suspicious, wary of the rocks, they exude cold- perhaps they are dangerous if a person wanders too close.

Certainly you wouldn't want to hang around too near to them- you'd get very cold.

Ah-shahran ponders.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

Velani

"Ok well it seems we won't know if they can hurt us without trying it out. Now THAT's my kind of work. Ah-shahran, if you'd kindly keep an eye on me?"

And with that, Velani bravely takes a step forward (into R15), avoiding coming into direct contact with the stones and seeing if it's possible to safely (or with minimal difficulty) make her way along the eastern wall to the door at the north end.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> "Ok well it seems we won't know if they can hurt us without trying it out. Now THAT's my kind of work. Ah-shahran, if you'd kindly keep an eye on me?"
> 
> And with that, Velani bravely takes a step forward (into R15), avoiding coming into direct contact with the stones and seeing if it's possible to safely (or with minimal difficulty) make her way along the eastern wall to the door at the north end.




Velani takes a step forward- the stone ahead is icy cold, she can feel the effect upon her face...

Nothing happens.

She moves on, not stopping, straight across the room and to the far door way.

Through which is a short passage, to the west, leading to another set of open doors- beyond which, another sarcophagi, obviously another crypt.

There seems to be something on top of the sarcophagi itself, objects... certainly there's some sort of ceremonial looking helm.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...ast+the+Menhirs.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

What next?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“I guess we are just getting paranoid...”_ Kyalia comments as she follows Velani to the other side of the room.

_“Strange, still. There must be some reason for those Menhirs to be here...”_


----------



## larryfinnjr (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I guess we are just getting paranoid...”_ Kyalia comments as she follows Velani to the other side of the room.
> 
> _“Strange, still. There must be some reason for those Menhirs to be here...”_




*Freggo *

*"Well a little paranoia, or at least careful exploration, is in order, Kyalia. Who knows what sort of traps Sinruth or this Frazzle fellow may have laid for us. That was brave, Velani, but also a bit brazen. How will you continue to protect us if you are wounded or incapacitated? Please, next time, wait until we have a little more information."*

*"I'll say this though - I'm a little... jealous. Brazen or not, you ARE brave, and I'm glad you weren't harmed."*

*"Now, let's see what Sinruth may have stored away in that crypt... aren't we looking for a helm?"*

And Freggo joins the others at the threshold of the crypt, eyes on the prize....


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“I guess we are just getting paranoid...”_ Kyalia comments as she follows Velani to the other side of the room.
> 
> _“Strange, still. There must be some reason for those Menhirs to be here...”_




Kyalia heads across... without incident.

        *GM:*  I take it you all move across, awaiting one more answer to confirm?


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 9, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> *Freggo *
> 
> *"Well a little paranoia, or at least careful exploration, is in order, Kyalia. Who knows what sort of traps Sinruth or this Frazzle fellow may have laid for us. That was brave, Velani, but also a bit brazen. How will you continue to protect us if you are wounded or incapacitated? Please, next time, wait until we have a little more information."*
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  That'll do.     

The adventurers make their away between the freezing cold menhirs and through the far doors. From there it's a short corridor to the west, the group peer through the doors in to yet another crypt.

Ahead is a single sarcophagi, the lid slightly askew- it's been opened or else has never been sealed.

Atop the sarcophagi is an ancient looking decorated crested helm, the frontpiece made to look like a snarling dragon, you recognise it straight away from Sertanian's description. It's one of the treasures you have been sent to recover...

Next to the helm are a pair of thick iron gauntlets, etched with silver; two of the treasures.

Beneath the gauntlets are several sheets of parchment, obviously no details can be discerned from the doorway in which you are standing.

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...3+Two+Treasures.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

What now?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Those look suspiciously like some of the items we are searching, right? Maybe they have stashed more of them into this sarcophagus?”_ Kyalia wonders.

_“Let's have a look and then head back. There was another passage behind that magic circle, I believe.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Those look suspiciously like some of the items we are searching, right? Maybe they have stashed more of them into this sarcophagus?”_ Kyalia wonders.
> 
> _“Let's have a look and then head back. There was another passage behind that magic circle, I believe.”_




The items are indeed two of the five treasures you have been searching for, however also of interest are the pieces of parchment weighed down by the iron gauntlets.

The first is a map, expertly drawn (no image available), it shows in particular the location of Rivenroar- a trail drawn to show the route to Fallcrest (also marked on the map). The same route the Goblins took, and you followed.

The second piece of parchment shows a fairly detailed map of the city of Fallcrest, of note is a large red 'x', placed exactly on top of the Hall of Great Valour- from which the treasures were taken.

The writing, what little there is, and the images are competently done- clearly not the work of Sinruth or the Goblins. Someone has supplied the Goblins with these materials.

The items are taken from the top of the sarcophagi, stowed away- for now. Kali, Freggo and Velani move in to lift off the lid of the sarcophagus, it's very heavy.

<THUNK>

Eventually the great stone is dragged free...

Cleared to one side, or rather crudely shoved in one corner are the skeletal remains of a human- the remains have been ill treated, made to make way for the drawstring sack resting in the centre of the tomb.

The sack has little dust upon it- it has been put here recently, spilling from the neck of the hold-all are gold coins- lots of gold coins, although the container is half full it's clear that there's a heap of gold here.

Later you can count it and discover 268 gold coins.

But for now...

There's another, smaller, piece of parchment- with more writing on it, shoved into the neck of the sack.

Ah-shahran reaches in- grabs it, and reads-

"Gold enough to buy arms and favour, use it wisely. Make the citizens of Fallcrest pay for their insults past and present- the Red Hand will rise again.

The Emissary."

It's at this point that the broken Skeleton's hand lurches out- with lightning speed, and grabs hold of Ah-shahran's wrist, a steely grip.

Dots of light twinkle and flicker within the eye sockets of the skeleton's skull- although only the hand and arm seems animated, the rest of the remains still lie in a forlorn heap.

The skull whispers and weaves words in to a sibilant susurrus, like a long drawn out hiss, the wind in the forest or the rustle of autumn leaves, the effect is unnerving.

Although it only lasts for a moment- no more than a second or two.

But it's enough.

Ah-shahran collapses- folds in upon himself, Velani and Kyalia are quick to catch the Deva, to prevent injury from the fall.

Freggo and Kali are equally quick to their weapons, although too slow.

The skeletal remains are whipped by a sudden spectral wind- the bones dance for a second before turning to dust- the last to be destroyed the skull, which cracks down the centre before being reduced to fine powder and scattered in the breeze.

It's gone.

No whisper, no skeleton, no wind.

Ah-shahran's eyes are whites, without irises- his breathing is shallow and laboured, and yet his skin tingles to the touch- as if charged with some sort of new power.

Everyone holds their breath for a second- the calm before the storm... and in that moment, before the rush to remedy whatever has befallen the Deva, Ah-shahran coughs and hacks, and is back in the here and now.

The Deva is eased to his feet, although still a little wobbly, he's grinning.

"I have had a dream. A waking dream."

Ah-shahran declares.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 9, 2011)

*Ah-shahran's Dream*

The Deva does his best to recount his vision, here's what he sees, and hears and...

A flicker of light, the light intensifies, blinding light.

Goblins on the streets of Fallcrest- running amok, attacking citizens, the sounds of fighting- the creatures scream and shout, "For Sinruth", and, "The Red Hand."

Inside of a small dusty hall- packed with junk and paraphernalia- an old man reads from a parchment and sips from a mug. Unseen and unheard a section of the floor suddenly comes free- it lifts up- Goblins suddenly leap from the hole- chaos follows.

The Goblins now have the old man, clearly Sertanian, pinned down- there are easily a dozen of the creatures, items are being grabbed from cabinets and displays- the dragoncrested helm, the iron gauntlets, an ancient and ragged battle standard, a large ceremonial looking sword and three shields- all marked with the symbol of the Red Hand.

Laughter, disembodied laughter- not dark or deep, but light and frivolous- the sounds from the Hall of Great Valour fade, replaced by the laughter- Sertanian is next dragged in to the hole, the old man is bleeding, bruised and battered.

Darkness, only the sound of laughter.

The sudden lurching sensation, its at this point in the dream that Ah-shahran's eyes roll over and he collapses.

The lurching sensation lessens and then ends.

A furious fizzing crackle- like static.

The lights come on again, the pictures return, a natural stone chamber- empty save a door. There's something behind the viewer- something bright that shimmers and sparkles with power.

The chamber looks familiar, and yet... where have we seen it before? No time. The dream plunges on...

Walking down a natural passageway, towards a thunderous dull light, we emerge...

Ah...

Ah...

Ah...

Struggling to breath.

Shock and awe.

Ah...

Gulping hard- throat baked, dry.

Ah...

Breath damn it!

Trying desperately to stay in the dream, to see, to see, to see, to see... Mind drifting- fragments, something here, something stopping us...

BREATH! A scream.

A glimpse... that's all- a second, less than a second to see.

Out of the cave entrance, a path- a mountain trail leading down in twisty turn-backs to a jagged broken land. We're up high on the mountain, looking down to an encampment- tents, pavillions, crude huts, a few stone buildings here and there, and thousands, and thousands of creatures, too far away to see, to make out details. An army, several armies, encamped- the clang of armourers at work, the shouts and screams of cruel humanoids- the sounds of violence, a great host making ready for war.

That's not all...

Behind the sprawling encampment a tower- dark, twisting and forboding- reaching towards the hammerhead clouds. Lightning dances overhead... a sudden wind blows and...

Coughing, choking... Sulphur.

In the distance a great volcano rumbles, a gout of lava suddenly is shot into the air, falls like burning rain on to the broken plains beneath us, rivers of lava spew from the volcano snake their way down ancient runnels.

The sound of hammers beating out weapons of war, in the encampment, increases in pace- ragged cheers.

Birds of flame rise up from the molten streams, beasts part stone part magma wrench themselves free of the fiery spew.

The horrors are applauded and welcomed in to the ranks of the armies gathered here... in hell?

The stink of the sulphur comes again- cloying, choking.

Ah-shahran gasps.

Coughs, blinks- tears streaming, chokes... and suddenly finds himself back in the chamber with the sarcophagi, being held tight by his worried friends.

The Deva smiles, thinking it's over.

Then a whisper, that sounds like an order.

"The Hall of Great Valour must be renewed, its lost treasures returned to their places- lives depend upon it. Your life depends upon it. Do not fail me Deva. I have faith in you."

Ah-shahran blinks rapidly.

And then it really is over.

        *GM:*  Ah-shahran is changed- he has recieved Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might.     

Blimey.

What now?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 10, 2011)

Watching the Deva collapse and then retell his story, Viator eyes seem to uncloud.

This is so much bigger than here.  Than us.  Isn't it?

He looks around at those older than him, panic seeming to rise.

I'm so sorry for my actions in that last battle.  I forgot myself.  I was so worried for Thurann...I just rushed in...and couldn't control my power.  Then I reached too deep too quickly.  I should have saved that trick for when we meet the bigger threat.  I knew I shouldn't be trusted.  A soldier shouldn't let his team down. 

What if I do the same when faced with...with what you saw Ah-shahran?  I'm not sure I'm ready...

His left eye twitches furiously and his smile is gone.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

As Ah-shahran strives to clear his thoughts, he responds to Viator's angst with straightforward words.  You did what you thought best at the time.  Perhaps mistakes were made, perhaps not.  If so, learn from them.  What's most important is, you took mindful action.  Acting with a plan, even if that plan isn't the best, is almost always better than taking no action or acting with no plan at all.

Clearing his throat, Ah-shahran looks around, seeming to regain control over himself.  As for what I saw... who is ready for that? he asks with a cackle.  Leave that for later.  We have treasures to measure, and only one door to explore.  Let's be off!

[sblock=Mechanics]I'll have to figure out which at-will to store in the boon.  Will let you know as soon as I decide.[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 11, 2011)

*GM:*  I'm not sure where the one door to explore is, but here goes anyway.     

With the first two treasures recovered, and after Ah-shahran's waking dream, the adventurers head back to the chambers they recently fought of the undead to rescue the last of the prisoners- Thurann.

There are three chambers here, none of which you have particularly explored. The place looks to be deserted, you split in to pairs and head of to explore the three chambers a little more thoroughly, or at least take a little look around.

*Western Chamber*

Freggo and Kali investigate the western chamber, although still being careful not to step inside the ornate magical circle that has been etched in to the floor here. The chamber itself is unspectacular- save for the circle which is clearly ancient and yet still operative. The pair have already heard speak of the 'Black Sun' in relation to this magical device, and have seen its effect on undead creatures- the pair are wary. There's nothing more to see here alas, save the fact that an as yet unexplored corridor leads off to the west, although it quickly turns to head north. A peek down the corridor assures Freggo that it ends in yet another pair of metal doors.

Do Kali and/or Freggo wish to investigate anything here?

        *GM:*  Larry did you make a note of the fact that Freggo has found himself a +1 Lucky Charm.     

*Northern Chamber*

Ah-shahran and Velani take a look about the northern chamber, again it is a mundance chamber, except perhaps for the well in its centre. The water is still and clear, and yet... every now and then the liquid seems to shimmer and take on a patchwork of other colours. It's clear that the well is, somehow, not ordinary.

Do Ah-shahran and/or Velani wish to investigate anything here?

*Eastern Chamber*

Kyalia and Viator get to work in the eastern chamber, there are four sarcophagi (closed) to the south of the chamber, each of the lids seems to have suffered violence some time in the past. The tombs are clearly no longer sealed. In an alcove to the east is some sort of ancient fountain, or else a water spout which produces a slow trickle of water that gathers in an ornate basin attached to the wall. The basin never seems to overflow, nor does the water have anywhere to flow away- that's odd. The liquid remains at a constant level however.

To the north the corridor has completely collapsed, Kyalia can see that the floor here is covered in a multitude of cracks and striations- it doesn't take a genius to work out that this passage way has become rapidly unstable over the years. The collapse was inevitable- the pillars are chipped and broken, the stone was perhaps poorly chosen, or else it has suffered tremendously over the ages.

Do Kyalia and/or Viator wish to investigate anything here?

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...s+of+the+Undead.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

What's to be done.

And I've received feedback from Thanee and Tiornys regarding the full colour images of the PCs (see OOC thread), can I get some more please. Is it right?


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 12, 2011)

Kali will use his keen senses to examine and listen to the metal doors at the end of the small corridor (locked, approximately how thick are they, any sounds from the other side), being certain to watch for traps (unusual stone colors, raised/lowered, things of that nature) on the way and avoiding the circle.









*OOC:*


Roll a 2nd perception so 1 for the stones and 1 for the door


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Well, the northern passage is blocked. The fountain and basin, I don't know, do you think it is somehow special, Viator? You know more about that stuff than I do. We should probably take a look into those sarcophagi, but we better wait for our stronger fellows to help with those heavy lids.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Kali will use his keen senses to examine and listen to the metal doors at the end of the small corridor (locked, approximately how thick are they, any sounds from the other side), being certain to watch for traps (unusual stone colors, raised/lowered, things of that nature) on the way and avoiding the circle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The doors are neither locked nor trapped, Kali is certain- what's more the doors seem to have been cleaned, or else made easier to use. It looks like someone has oiled the hinges...

They are however closed, they open in to whatever lies beyond.

Kali, pressed against the metal can hear... well not much, really, although maybe... yes, the sound of a fire- perhaps a camp fire or... Hmm. The Big Shifter is unsure... but what's that- a high pitched squeaking sound, the sound of rats- Kali is certain.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Well, the northern passage is blocked. The fountain and basin, I don't know, do you think it is somehow special, Viator? You know more about that stuff than I do. We should probably take a look into those sarcophagi, but we better wait for our stronger fellows to help with those heavy lids.”_




I'll definitely check to see if there is anything special, Kyalia.  It doesn't seem to be overflowing.  Is that natural?  Is there somekind of drainage?  I'll work on the arcane and you could find the source while we wait for the others.

With that, he holds his hand over the water...


----------



## tiornys (Oct 13, 2011)

*Ah-shahran seeks help*









*OOC:*


The "one door" I was talking about is the one in the western chamber--it was the only obvious place to go on the "big picture' map.






Ah-shahran frowns at the well as colors shimmer and fade, and considers calling Viator over to examine the phenomenon.  He decides to first see what he can do with the aid of the spirit world, calling on otherworldly guidance.

[sblock=Mechanics]Speak with Spirits, then Arcana on the well.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I'll definitely check to see if there is anything special, Kyalia.  It doesn't seem to be overflowing.  Is that natural?  Is there somekind of drainage?  I'll work on the arcane and you could find the source while we wait for the others.
> 
> With that, he holds his hand over the water...




There's some sort of magic present in the spout and basin- certainly the liquid is disappearing from the basin to prevent it from overflowing- you've seen this kind of thing before, a side-show often used in holy places (temples and churches and the like), the masses like to see miracles.

You note in your examination that the water also possess a last spark of magic... difficult to identify exactly what the nature of the magic is... but there's a spark still present here.

        *GM:*  Feel free to move between rooms if you feel your PCs talents would be put to better use elsewhere within the three room complex.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The "one door" I was talking about is the one in the western chamber--it was the only obvious place to go on the "big picture' map.
> ...




The water shimmers and then colours... for a second- it just formed a picture, Ah-shahran gasps, which causes Velani to head over to see what's happening.

The pool shimmers again- and a picture forms, a chamber- dark at first, and then your eyes adjust- it's the chamber you fought Deadeye, Gathra and the other Hobgoblins in yesterday. It's as if you are looking down at the chamber- the viewing point slowly rotating so that you can see in to each and every corner of the room... The chamber is empty, exactly as you left it- only the scattered bodies of the fallen.

The pool shimmers again, a new image is forming- it flickers, and then coalesces, a second chamber. 

It's very dark at first- statues, in a row- two rows, leading to an altar slick with filth and blood. It's the chamber in which you first encountered the Gnomes- Derek and his little friends, where Mirtala was being held prisoner. Again the chamber is as you left it, abandoned...

The image shimmers once more... it's trying to form in to yet another picture... and failing- clearly your arcane powers, and the presence of your spirit guides are empowering the scrying pool. It flickers again- a third image, another chamber appears, at least...

Fragments appear, the image is incomplete- it's failing the pool needs more power...

It's the chamber down the stairs, just outside this complex of rooms- exactly as you left it including the sprawled body of Sinruth in the corner...

The power is fading fast, you need more Arcana- more energy, the spirits whisper- a susurrus, urging you to continue. Perhaps some of the others can help, at least anyone can try...

The image flickers and begins to slowly fade- it's now or never, the whispers of your spirit companions grow louder- causing Velani to suddenly reach for her sword, unnerved- she can almost hear them...

Quickly!


----------



## tiornys (Oct 13, 2011)

Viator!  Come quick!  I think this is a scrying pool, but its power is fading fast!

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 13, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Viator!  Come quick!  I think this is a scrying pool, but its power is fading fast!




Viator hears Ah-shahran's urgent call and runs to him directly.  Skidding to his knees infront of the pool he reaches out, drawing from his well.  The familiar trickle of blood flows.

[sblock=Actions]Arcana augmented with a power point to "feed" to pool[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 14, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator hears Ah-shahran's urgent call and runs to him directly.  Skidding to his knees infront of the pool he reaches out, drawing from his well.  The familiar trickle of blood flows.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Arcana augmented with a power point to "feed" to pool[/sblock]




The Guard chamber at the bottom of the stairs flickers and fades, just in time Viator skids to a halt and concentrates his mind.

The well returns to water for the blinking of an eye, a heartbeat- and then yet another image forms... another chamber.

This one much smaller, just a single sarcophagi, sans lid, it's the chamber that you've just recovered the first two treasures from- the helm and the gauntlets... The image shapes and clears- sharp as a pin, Viator it seems is an expert at channeling the scrying pools power.

The next image...

The three adventurers grip tight to the lip of the well, taking in every detail- you've not seen this chamber before.

Scryed Chamber #1-

235 Scryed Chamber #1

The central area of the chamber contains for thick stone pillars that extend all the way up to the ceiling, between the pillars- billowing like curtains in the wind, are great sheets of flame.

The flame surges and burns, you can only imagine the heat... and yet scurrying around in the north of the chamber are a swarm of rats- not getting too close to the flame, but clearly warmed by their proximity.

The passage to the east is home to a much larger lone rat, this beast sits on its haunches- nosing the air, seeminly mesmerised by the flickering fire.

A lone brazier burns in the south of the room, beside another pair of closed metal doors. A passage leads out of the chamber to the north also.

The image flickers, and is quickly replaced, again by a location you have never seen before.

Scryed Chamber #2-

236 Scryed Chamber #2

The chamber appears to be some sort of chapel- sets of pews face to the north, laid out as if for worship, facing towards an altar... or else, a large shaped stone which seems to flicker and shudder like it contains some sort of powerful force.

Scattered around the room are... well, you think they might be, the other three treasures- a war banner, several shield- three in fact, and a sword- two-handed by the look of it.

However the chamber is not empty- two burly men, humans, dressed in rough leathers and with sheathed blades at their sides stand guard, to the north is a Gnome- a cruel looking individual swathed in a green cloak. The Gnome wields a wand in one hand- it seems to be...

Instinctively you duck and hide- the Gnome is looking straight at you- pointing at the spot in the chambers ceiling- the exact origin of your vision. The creatures in the chamber jump in to action, as the image fades, and flickers and then is finally gone.

Replaced instantly by yet another strange sight.

Scryed Chamber #3-

237 Scryed Chamber #3

The chamber is a throne room, the two thrones on the north wall perched on top of a heap of bones- there must be hundreds of bodies here. On the thrones are a pair of emaciated figures- the one to the left a skeletal figures, the one to the right equally dead but possessed of rotting flesh.

The fleshed figure looks up directly- exactly at the spot, points- a afrantic motion.

Blackness.

You find yourself staring at the clear pale blue water in the well again... the connection is lost, or else broken.

        *GM:*  You can ask questions about the chambers you have seen, although please include a perception check (and any other skill roll you think is needed). The first two chamber remined in sight for 3-4 seconds, the last, the Throne Room, for less than a second- therefore requiring much better checks to make out or recall detail.     

What now?


----------



## tiornys (Oct 14, 2011)

*Ah-shahran shows off his vocabulary*

Ah-shahran concentrates for a moment, trying to fix details into his mind.  He then stands, saying, Well, seems we've tested their perspicacity.  Perhaps we should press on with alacrity?  Let's deprive them of time to arrange unpleasant surprises.

[sblock=Mechanics]Monster knowledge checks on the large rat and the two undead, Religion to identify the chapel, Perception on the stone/altar, History on the throne room, and Dungeoneering to try for a "big picture" idea of where these chambers might be in relation to where we are.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 15, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran concentrates for a moment, trying to fix details into his mind.  He then stands, saying, Well, seems we've tested their perspicacity.  Perhaps we should press on with alacrity?  Let's deprive them of time to arrange unpleasant surprises.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Monster knowledge checks on the large rat and the two undead, Religion to identify the chapel, Perception on the stone/altar, History on the throne room, and Dungeoneering to try for a "big picture" idea of where these chambers might be in relation to where we are.[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran recalls the images, one at a time, states clearly his interpretation of what has been seen in the scrying pool. In summary, the rats in the first chamber are just that- rats, nothing special about them.

In the second image, the chapel- the place shows signs of being latterly rededicated to Vecna, the dark god of undead, necromancy and above all terrible secrets. Ah-shahran postulates that Lord Frazzle may be a follower of the dark deity. It seems that this chamber also is home to the remainder of the treasures the adventurers seek.

In the final image, the throne room- the undead creatures, the Skeleton and the Zombie-like creature are impossible to identify, and yet it is obvious to Ah-shahran that they are both formidable opponents. The chamber is some sort of replica, the Deva presumes, of the Lords of Rivenroar Throne original room- which would have been present in the original Castle Rivenroar. Clearly one of the families that inhabited this place has chosen to continue to rule in death as they did in life. This is further born out by the banners which line the walls of the chamber.

Lastly, putting the images together, and with a little help from Kali who reports back what he has heard beyond the doors to the north. Ah-shahran believes that through the doors leads in to the chamber with the pillars and the fire. North from this chamber is the chapel, and Lord Frazzle. East from the same chamber leads directly in to Throne room of the Lords of Rivenroar.

Ah-shahran presumes that this is all that is left of the crypt to explore, and defeat...

        *GM:*  Is there anywhere else that you wish to examine in this complex of rooms, else we'll move towards the doors north.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 16, 2011)

I fear that some of those creatures may now know we're here

Viator's head comes up. 

Perhaps we should complete our search of these rooms quickly and then move on. 

With that he heads to the room with the fountain and sarcophagi.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 16, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> I fear that some of those creatures may now know we're here
> 
> Viator's head comes up.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Viator and Kyalia have already examined both the sarcophagi and the basin- with as good dice results, from previous post on last page-

Kyalia and Viator get to work in the eastern chamber, there are four sarcophagi (closed) to the south of the chamber, each of the lids seems to have suffered violence some time in the past. The tombs are clearly no longer sealed. In an alcove to the east is some sort of ancient fountain, or else a water spout which produces a slow trickle of water that gathers in an ornate basin attached to the wall. The basin never seems to overflow, nor does the water have anywhere to flow away- that's odd. The liquid remains at a constant level however.

Kyalia was perhaps asking you to use another skill other than perception (for which she has a +11 bonus), perhaps a skill to try and divine the magical nature of the basin et al, perhaps other skills to help out- who knows?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


 I think I'd already tried an Arcana on the fountain


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 16, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I think I'd already tried an Arcana on the fountain




        *GM:*  So you have, then it must be some other skill which is required...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia examines the basins again, drawing on her knowledge of the natural world to maybe get a hint of the forces at work here, or at least make sure, that it is not something natural.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2011)

*Kyalia*

And while she doesn't know much about the gods and other divine beings, Kyalia also applies the little knowledge she has picked up, to see if anything seems familiar.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia examines the basins again, drawing on her knowledge of the natural world to maybe get a hint of the forces at work here, or at least make sure, that it is not something natural.






Thanee said:


> And while she doesn't know much about the gods and other divine beings, Kyalia also applies the little knowledge she has picked up, to see if anything seems familiar.




There's something odd about the basin and spigot/fountain affair- the water seems to shimmer a little, and now Kyalia takes a moment to look around her, she notes that the small alcove is certainly the lightest part of the chamber. It shouldn't be of course, which is why it is so odd- the water seems to be producing some sort of glow.

And yet Kyalia can't fathom what's so special or different about the thing- most frustrating.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 17, 2011)

Hearing Kyalia mumble something about the gods, Viator desperately racks his brains to remember anything he heard during his training.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 17, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Hearing Kyalia mumble something about the gods, Viator desperately racks his brains to remember anything he heard during his training.




        *GM:*  LOL- it just had to be a '1'     .

There is clearly nothing religious about the basin or its contents... shall we move on.

        *GM:*  Or are we still waiting for Larry- any news?


----------



## tiornys (Oct 18, 2011)

*Ah-shahran gets impatient*

Ah-shahran sticks his head into the eastern chamber.  What's taking you two so long? he asks.  Seeing the pair of them scratching their heads as they stare at the pool in the alcove, Ah-shahran moves a bit closer, quickly taking a look at whatever has them stumped. 

[sblock=Mechanics]Checks![/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 18, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran sticks his head into the eastern chamber.  What's taking you two so long? he asks.  Seeing the pair of them scratching their heads as they stare at the pool in the alcove, Ah-shahran moves a bit closer, quickly taking a look at whatever has them stumped.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Checks![/sblock]
> 
> ...




Ah-shahran cuts to the chase, the area around the basin and water supply shows signs of having held various carvings, alas time and the clawed hands of the Ghouls have been hard at work. Whatever these carvings depicted has been long ago erased by the undead beasts- for a moment the Deva wonders why they would bother, and then it hits him.

The water from the spout shimmers, because its fresh, and clear, and untainted- even in this terrible place... its also blessed... It's nigh on impossible to divine what religion is at work here but there's no doubt in Ah-shahran's mind the water is the work of some benelovent deity, or at least the worshippers of the same.

The history of the Rivenroar Crypts is one of corruption it seems- particularly in this part of the complex, the angry dead have risen... some unfinished business perhaps. The point being however it wasn't always this way- this was once a shrine, or at least a crypt dedicated not to some dark god but to good.

The water, against all the odds, has remained pure- holy.

The Deva is certain that those drinking the water will be blessed somehow, providing of course they fight for justice and right in the battles that lie ahead.

        *GM:*  Apologies if the following is going too far, I will refrain in the future if you tell me its wrong.     

With that Ah-shahran makes a cup of his hands, places it under the spout- till it is full, and then drinks.

The Deva's ears pop, he smiles- an involuntary action, it's as if in theis dark and foetid place the sun is suddenly shining and he is basking in the warmth and hope of a new day.

        *GM:*  The Deva has a Minor boon to claim (before the end of his adventures in the crypt). The Minor boon could be- a +1 To Hit, Saves, Skill Check, Damage roll- or else something else minor (as adjudicated by me) like an extra Minor Action only. Pelor shines even in the darkest of places.     

While there's little that the Deva can divine about the sarcophagi there's one thing he is certain off- they're empty. Whatever creatures once rested there have been either disinterred, or else have risen again- the Deva concludes that the dead Zombies and Ghouls were probably buried here.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ah-shahran suggests a quick drink*

Ahhhh.  Like a draught of sunshine.  Ah-shahran looks to the others.  I suggest a quick drink, and then we really should skedaddle.
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might, Minor Boon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ahhhh.  Like a draught of sunshine.  Ah-shahran looks to the others.  I suggest a quick drink, and then we really should skedaddle.
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
> *AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
> *Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
> ...




        *GM:*  When we start up again I will presume that all PCs have taken a refreshing drink from the Pelorian infused water supply, so that's a +1 (or equivalent) bonus for each PC in reserve.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 24, 2011)

Calling all adventurers- [MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION], [MENTION=83060]RavenBlackthorne[/MENTION], [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] & [MENTION=6676224]hairychin[/MENTION].

And so the adventurers gather and ready themselves at the door- through the steel doors ahead comes the tell-tale sound of fire, and for those with exceptional hearing the squeak of rats.

You've seen this chamber previously, in the scrying pool, all that's left is to head in and... well, we'll see.

Chamber ahead as seen through scrying pool-

235 Scryed Chamber #1

PC's at the door New Map-

238 At the door

The doors ahead are not locked... they just need pushing open (Free Action).

        *GM:*  All PCs have taken a swig from the Pelorian blessed water, that's an extra +1 (or equivalent) to spend while in the Rivenroar Crypt.

I take it Velani has the extra 4 Temp HP.     

Anything you want to do before I roll the initiative?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 24, 2011)

Despite all the chaos of earlier, Viator puts on his bravest face. 

I'm ready, let's do this.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 24, 2011)

*Velani itches for action*

Velani shifts impatiently in her armour, readying her shield.

_Pull yourself together, girl. Don't run out of puff on me now. _

Shall we do this?  There's plenty of killing' to be done.

She says confidently to the others.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ah-shahran prepares*

Ah-shahran takes a step back, letting Gorm move in front of him as the others prepare to open the doors.

[sblock=Mechanics]Switch Ah-shahran and Gorm.
Also, remember I used Cast Fortune on Freggo, so his first three rolls are predetermined.

Yes, Velani has the 4 temps.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might, Minor Boon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Holding her bow at the ready, Kyalia waits for the doors to open.

_“Ok, let's do this.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 25, 2011)

The doors ahead a flung open, as wide and as far as they can go- to afford the best view of the room that lies ahead- and what a room.

If it wasn't for the four pillars and the dancing sheets of fire then... well, it'd be another of the filthy chambers that make up the Rivenroar crypt.

The pillars reach from floor to ceiling, sturdily constructed to give the ceiling support, they bare the marks and murk of the centuries that have passed in this dark place. The fire is something else- floor to ceiling curtains of rolling flame that partition off the centre of the chamber- it's possible to see through the flames, however there is nothing within the fenced of area.

The fire is hot, the heat prickles on your skin- passing through the flame would no doubt cause serious harm.

To the light a guttering brazier burns, which seems a little odd, the entire chamber is lit up by the fiery walls. To the east a pillared passage leads out of the chamber, in its entrance (or exit) sits a large rat, on it haunches- seemingly mesmerised by the spectacle.

Over the far side of the chamber a second exiting passage leads north, a swarm of much smaller rats scutter and scurry in the mouth of the opening.

There's a lot of squeaking going on- particularly when the doors clang open.

However the vermin are not quick enough, you have a moment to act.

        *GM:*  Surprise round- one action only please.

Blutspitze- Freggo has Cast Fortune cast on him, his next three important D20 rolls (Attacks, Saves or Skill Checks) are- 3,11,4- plus any modifiers of course.     

Rolling Init- Not Bad.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
22 Viator
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1
Rat Swarm

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...p_+Rats-+Behold.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Velani, Viator and then Kali.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I've been clearing vermin all day.  Let's add another,

Velani states before charging into the action.

[sblock=Actions]Surprise Action = Charge Rat - M9[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 25, 2011)

Viator watches the brave sergeant run in and tries to reposition the rat so that she won't face it alone.  His power explodes around the rat and Velani, but the static washes over her as his nose trickles.

[sblock=Actions]Surprise Action = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 1) at L9: Rat - if HIT then dmg and teleport to N9[/sblock]

[sblock=Viator Combat Stats]AC: 15 Fort: 13 Ref: 15 Will: 16 
Init: +1 PI: 18 PP:18
HP: 30/30
Surges: 7/8
Power Points: 3/3
[sblock=Powers]Dimensional Scramble (+7 vs Fort, 1d6+5 dmg and teleport)
Dishearten (+7 vs Will, 1d6+5 psychic dmg and -2 to attack)
Fey Step
Far Hand
Forceful Push
Transport Self
Adept’s Insight
Living Missile (+7 vs Fort, immobilized/slowed (save ends); +7 vs Ref, 2d6+5 dmg and prone - half for primary target and prone)
[/sblock][sblock=Rituals]Sending
Tenser’s Floating Disk
Unseen Servant
[/sblock][sblock= Skills]Acrobatics +1
Arcana +14
Athletics +0
Bluff +2
Diplomacy +2
Dungeoneering +3
Endurance +3
Heal +3
History +12
Insight +8
Intimidate +2
Nature +3
Perception +8
Religion +5
Stealth +1
Streetwise +7
Thievery +1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Interactive Char Sheet]Viator at iplay4e[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Well, I've been clearing vermin all day.  Let's add another,
> 
> Velani states before charging into the action.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Surprise Action = Charge Rat - M9[/sblock]




Velani, as usual, is straight in to the action, she rushes forward her longsword already drawn, and slices at the rat- getting a good hit in on the foul beast- cutting down its flank.

On her left hand-side the good Sgt. feels the flame- she's very conscious that she does not want to head that way- the flames lick and curl. She can't resist a glance, there's nothing inside the square of flames...

To the east a pillared corridor leads ahead in to darkness- not a sound.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator*
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken.
Rat Swarm

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- 

Kali- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani, and then Kali- then Freggo.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 25, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator watches the brave sergeant run in and tries to reposition the rat so that she won't face it alone.  His power explodes around the rat and Velani, but the static washes over her as his nose trickles.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Surprise Action = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 1) at L9: Rat - if HIT then dmg and teleport to N9[/sblock]
> 
> ...




A dull furze suddenly engulfs the rat- ripping and tearing at the squeaking creatures flesh. The beast suddenly disappears, only to reappear next to Velani, beautifully positioned for the next attacker.

The rat emits a high-pitched wailing squeak- it's bloodied, bruised and battered already.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali*
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 21 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Rat Swarm

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

240 Fire & Rats- Bloody Rat

Next up Kali, then Freggo and Kyalia.

        *GM:*  Kali should be in action tomorrow evening, so hang fire till then.


----------



## hairychin (Oct 26, 2011)

Kali growls at the vermin suddenly before him and charges in the short distance swinging his axe as he goes.









*OOC:*


Hi all, I'm back, at least for a while. I'm hoping work and life won't interfere as much this time. Hope you've all been having fun, and thanks to any of you who have run Kali in my absence - and hope I'm not stepping on anyones toes by rejoining.

Cheers, HairyChin







Ooops - I hate those damn vermin, all that squeeking has put me off my swing!!


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming Kali kills rat







Freggo moves out into the room, prepared to attack.









*OOC:*


Move to O6


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 26, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali growls at the vermin suddenly before him and charges in the short distance swinging his axe as he goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali battleaxe strike leaves the lone vermin crippled and squeaking frantically- but still alive, the beast is desperate to exact its revenge on its assailants.

Alas the Shifter's follow up strike is massively off-target.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
19 Freggo*
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Rat Swarm

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

241 Fire & Rats- Very Bloody Rat is still alive

Next up- Freggo do you want to retcon (the rat is still alive) remember your first dice roll is a '3' (as stated previously). However also of note is the fact that a '3' with all of your bonuses on a charge with combat advantage will hit = 3 +8 (MBA) +2 (CA) +1 (Charge) = 14, the Rat's AC is 13.

After Freggo comes Kyalia and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 26, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Next up- Freggo do you want to retcon (the rat is still alive) remember your first dice roll is a '3' (as stated previously). However also of note is the fact that a '3' with all of your bonuses on a charge with combat advantage will hit = 3 +8 (MBA) +2 (CA) +1 (Charge) = 14, the Rat's AC is 13.












*OOC:*


Will retcon - Charge and MBA to O8; 1st die roll down
Can't get CA so use Heroic Effort to hit


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 26, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will retcon - Charge and MBA to O8; 1st die roll down
> Can't get CA so use Heroic Effort to hit




        *GM:*  No need for Heroic Effort- the Rat is surprised to see you:

Surprised: If you’re surprised, you can’t take any actions (not even free actions, immediate actions, or opportunity actions), and you grant combat advantage to all attackers. As soon as the surprise round ends, you are no longer surprised.     

The Rat squeaks one last time, and then spins around to snarl at... 

<LOP>

... and is ended.

Freggo stands over the fallen beast- grinning.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia*
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

242 Fire & Rats- Dead Rat

Next up Kyalia and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*









*OOC:*


Is the rat swarm visible through the fire?


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is the rat swarm visible through the fire?












*OOC:*


Over the far side of the chamber a second exiting passage leads north, a swarm of much smaller rats scutter and scurry in the mouth of the opening.

From the original description of the chamber, so spotted by those at the doors, which includes you.

And for the future, if it's on the map then you can see it (although there may exceptions to this rule- I'll make it clear when they arise).

Unleash hell- or else your Twin Strike.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia raises her bow and aims at the rat swarm on the other side of the flames, hoping her arrows make it through the fire.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike on the rat swarm, I did not add CA nor deduct anything vor Cover or Concealment... but there might be some modifiers involved... I suppose +2 CA -2 Cover and maybe another -2 Concealment (which would lower the final results by 2).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia raises her bow and aims at the rat swarm on the other side of the flames, hoping her arrows make it through the fire.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Twin Strike on the rat swarm, I did not add CA nor deduct anything vor Cover or Concealment... but there might be some modifiers involved... I suppose +2 CA -2 Cover and maybe another -2 Concealment (which would lower the final results by 2).[/SBLOCK]




Kyalia's arrows flash through the curtains of flame and emerge singed and smoking the other side- both rake through the rat swarm, skewering several of the beasts en route. Although the damage inflicted hampered by the mass that is the swarm.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 1 (Surprise)

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 7 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- same as the last map except damage inflicted to the Rat Swarm.

Next up Ah-shahran, and then it's round #2 and we're out of surprise and the Rat Swarm gets to act, although not at the start of the round, so- then comes Velani and then Viator.


----------



## tiornys (Oct 28, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Gorm flickers into nothingness, allowing Kyalia to loose another arrow at the swarm.

[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might, Minor Boon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 28, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Gorm flickers into nothingness, allowing Kyalia to loose another arrow at the swarm.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Spirit Infusion on Kyalia[/sblock]
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
> ...




Alas Kyalia's third arrow shot is high wide and handsome, the missile rattles down the north corridor and off into the dark.

New Map- not needed.

Next up Velani, Viator and then Kali.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

Let's try that again...


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Let's try that again...




The third arrow ricochets on a wall hidden in the darkness, then heads back the way it came, with interest- taking out a few more rats as it plows in to the swarm.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
22 Viator
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 7 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani-

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Next Up- Velani, Viator and then Kali.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 28, 2011)

Velani, I worked against swarms of shadows in my training and your skills with a sword may not be as effective.  Maybe you should hold back incase we're jumped by something new?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Velani*

Hearing the young eladrin's voice, Velani whips her head around, checking for further threats and then rolls onto the balls of her feet, ready to smash anything new that arrives.

[sblock=Actions]Minor Action = Perception check to look for further threats
Ready Action = Charge a new enemy if safe to do so (ie don't have to run through flames!)[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 28, 2011)

After issuing advice to the sergeant, Viator walks calmly forward through the door and, remembering his training, reaches out toward the swarm.  Out of the corner of his eye, he catches sight of the burning brazier and portions off a little power to search out for any resonance.

As he sections of a little power, it disrupts his aim and the static crackles around the wall.

[sblock=Actions]Move = Move to P9
Standard = Dimensional Scramble at F7: Rat Swarm
Minor = Arcana to check for magical properties of brazier/link to flames[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Ha! Wrong way round!


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Hearing the young eladrin's voice, Velani whips her head around, checking for further threats and then rolls onto the balls of her feet, ready to smash anything new that arrives.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Minor Action = Perception check to look for further threats
> Ready Action = Charge a new enemy if safe to do so (ie don't have to run through flames!)[/sblock]




Velani scans the chamber, there are no new enemies she can see, only the Rat Swarm over the other side of the chamber. She readies herself to rush forward should a new enemy appear.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator*
21 Kali
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 13 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- 

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed.

Next up Viator and then Kali.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> After issuing advice to the sergeant, Viator walks calmly forward through the door and, remembering his training, reaches out toward the swarm.  Out of the corner of his eye, he catches sight of the burning brazier and portions off a little power to search out for any resonance.
> 
> As he sections of a little power, it disrupts his aim and the static crackles around the wall.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Note had to move Viator to N9, rather than P9- from P9 Viator cannot see anything for the huge pillar blocking his vision.     

Alas the Psion's power dissipates as soon as it is summoned, with no effect- the rats continue to scurry and squeak.

The young Eladrin uses the same power to mentally examine the connection between the brazier and the flaming curtain- alas there is none. However he manages to pick up some understanding of the fiery curtain- it seems to be part of some sort of ritual effect, a summoning ritual he's certain. 

Furthermore the Psion is certain that should the fiery curtain be disrupted then the ritual summoning will take effect.

"Don't move through the fire!"

The Eladrin screams at his colleagues.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali*
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 13 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

243 Fire & Rats- Viator moves closer

Next up- Kali, and then the Rats.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Oct 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is there a chance I could disrupt/negate the summoning? If so, I may spend an AP to try and do so


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is there a chance I could disrupt/negate the summoning? If so, I may spend an AP to try and do so




        *GM:*  No.

Although on second thoughts- yes, maybe.

You realise that the ritual in place is complex, the only way you could disrupt the summoning capabilities would be through a series of skill checks, each of which would require your full concentration (Standard Actions). Obviously Arcana could be used, as could Religion, or else some other skills which would physically mess with either the curtain of flame, or else the pillars.

Warning, Viator senses that the ritual being used is certainly beyond his skills... ths will not be an easy task.

Sorry for the initial- 'No', don't know what came over me.


----------



## hairychin (Oct 30, 2011)

*Kali*

Seeing Kyalia's arrows make it through the flames, Kali side steps into the room, drops his axes and draws his bow to unleash one of his own at the approaching swarm.









*OOC:*


Move to N6
Minor Draw bow
Standard Shoot


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 30, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Seeing Kyalia's arrows make it through the flames, Kali side steps into the room, drops his axes and draws his bow to unleash one of his own at the approaching swarm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali moves in, close to the curtain of flame, drops his axes and unleashes his bow- alas his aim is out, the arrow flies wide...

The big man suddenly looks left, then right- Rats, not the swarm, big Rats like the one slain already- a pair of them. The beasts rush forward around the fiery enclosure in the centre of the chamber.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/39 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 13 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow

Next up- Rats, big Rats.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 30, 2011)

*Rat #2*

        *GM:*  Note I held off Velani's charge for Rat #3, it seemed logical as Rat #2 is pretty much hidden from sight from Velani- whereas Rat #3 is coming straight for her.     

The Rat, a large foul creature- like the one already slain, scurries from its hiding place behind the north-west pillar, squeaking furiously. The beast follows the fiery curtain, then quickens its pace and charges with teeth-snapping at Kali... the Shifter manages at the last moment to fend the fury menace of with his bow- his axes nestled at his feet, alongside the furious rodent.

*Rat #3*

The second beast scurries around the corner, and is instantly spotted by Velani- she knows what to do. The good Sergeant flings herself in a headlong charge at the beast- she connects, slicing in to the flank of the beast which squeaks and chitters- furious with the Cavalier.

The Rat bites back, tearing through Velani's leggings and into the flesh of her right leg- the pain is terrible.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo*
18 Kyalia
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 13 HP damage taken.
Rat #2- 
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...Rats-+More+Rats.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Freggo, Kyalia and then the Rat Swarm...


----------



## Blutspitze (Oct 31, 2011)

Freggo, noting the warning about the firey alls, swiftly moves toward the newly arrived enemy, taking a quick swing designed to taunt the enemy.









*OOC:*


Move to O6, use Aegis so Rat 2 is marked.  Use Luring Strike:
Shift to O5 before attack
Assuming a hit, shift to O4 and slide Rat to O5















*OOC:*


Dances







*Dang, forgot that the die roll was a set 11; should still be good, though.  But such a waste....


----------



## Thanee (Oct 31, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia follows the rest into the room, to get a better view of the situation, and a better position to launch her arrows against the scurrying pile of rats.

The huntress notes the big rat near Kali, but knowing about the shifter's combat prowess, and with Freggo also jumping into the fray, she keeps firing arrows against the swarm on the other side of the room.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: O7
Minor: Hunter's Quarry (on rat #2)
Standard: Twin Shot (on rat swarm *not* the one with Hunter's Quarry[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 31, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Freggo, noting the warning about the firey alls, swiftly moves toward the newly arrived enemy, taking a quick swing designed to taunt the enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Freggo manouevres, dances around the nearest Rat unleashing his longsword and scoring the beast en route.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia*
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 13 HP damage taken.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo)
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia follows the rest into the room, to get a better view of the situation, and a better position to launch her arrows against the scurrying pile of rats.
> 
> The huntress notes the big rat near Kali, but knowing about the shifter's combat prowess, and with Freggo also jumping into the fray, she keeps firing arrows against the swarm on the other side of the room.
> 
> ...




Kyalia stalks in to the chamber, notes the nearest rat for destruction later and then unleashes two more arrows at the Rat Swarm on the far side of the chamber. The first missile is a mi8ss, the second connects- rats leave the pack, scurry off in to the darkness, the Swarm is bloodied.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
16 Rat Swarm*
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 17 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up the Rat Swarm.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 31, 2011)

*Rat Swarm*

"That's..." Kali doesn't finish the sentence... the Rat Swam takes the long route towards Viator- through the flame...

WHOOSH

Rather than exploding the flame is sucked in to the centre of the chamber, the Swarm- already battered, is all but destroyed- the few remaining Rats scurry away, the creature is vanquished... but why, Kyalia wonders, and then, and then...

Standing in the centre of the formerly fire enclosed area is a creature of sinew and muscle, eight feet tall and nearly twice as broad as Kali. The reddish-black, sexless creature stands statue and flexes its muscles. 

It's arms at the bicep as thick as the Shifter's thighs, each arm ending in a bucket shaped hand complete with great tearing talons...

The creature continues to claw and flex, it's mouth opening and closing- stretching wide to reveal a maw filled with needle-sharp fangs. The great brute snorts and gurns and then spies the Shifter, it grins.

For the first time, perhaps ever, Kali feels... afraid.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature*
10 Ah-shahran

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/30 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Summoned Creature- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up- the Summoned Creature.


----------



## Goonalan (Oct 31, 2011)

*Summoned Creature*

The feral brute stomps forward, straight towards Kali- practising its claws and slashes en route, it gestures and grimaces letting the Shifter know it means business.

Its step quickens as it closes, its slashing and clawing faster, and furious- it growls and unleashes fury... Kali is hit- again and again, each cut no more than a nick... the cumulative effect however is gut-wrenchingly painful, the Shifter is lacerated, and yet gets off lightly. The big man realises the creatures full potential would have almost destroyed him- he's in a fight, a fight to the death.

The creature snarls and shuffles, its unblinking eyes locked on Kali- it licks its lips.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature
10 Ah-shahran*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken.
Summoned Creature- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- 

Turn #3

Velani- 

Viator- 

Kali- 

Rat #2- 

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

Ah-shahran- 


[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...hat_s+not+a+Rat.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up- Ah-shahran, then Velani, Viator and Kali.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 1, 2011)

*Ah-shahran delays*

Seeing Velani's attention drawn to the new threat and Kali's axes on the ground, Ah-shahran waits for a moment.

[sblock=Mechanics]delay until after Kali.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might, Minor Boon*
[/sblock]


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 1, 2011)

Velani

The great whoosh of the fire being extinguished draws Velani's attention away from the rat-thing for a moment and she gawks in fasicination and horror as the summoned being rushes toward Kali. Disengaging from the rat, she rides headlong into the beast, trying her  best to draw it's ire and attention.

Rolling...









*OOC:*


 Shift away from rat and charge to L6 in flank w/ Kali, MBA


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani
> 
> The great whoosh of the fire being extinguished draws Velani's attention away from the rat-thing for a moment and she gawks in fasicination and horror as the summoned being rushes toward Kali. Disengaging from the rat, she rides headlong into the beast, trying her  best to draw it's ire and attention.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Two notes-
1) Remember you said you have Defender's Aura switched on- therefore the Summoned Creature is in the aura.
2) Couldn't get you to L6 for Combat Advantage (but you hit anyway). Because as stated in the Rats turn the corner around the pillar is a hard corner, cannot shift on a diagonal, therefore Shift to I9. Then charge to nearest square L7. Just means that Kali has to Shift 1 for the flank- see map.     

Velani scoots over to the summoned creature, swinging her Longsword as she goes and cutting in to the great muscled beasts upper thigh and side. The great brute, without a flicker of pain or concern on its face, turns slightly to face off against the guardswoman. It grinds its teeth and stares at Velani as if she were a piece of dirt...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator*
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 15 HP damage taken. 
Summoned Creature- 11 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran-

Rat #2- 

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

246 Fire & Rats- Velani attacks

Next Up- Viator, Kali and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 1, 2011)

Unable to get a clear shot at the fiery creature without hurting his friends and spotting the newly freed rat, Viator reaches out to change its position.

The air pulses and cracks around the rat and it finds itself ripped from its place and appears in the corridor behind it.  Viator moves to gain a better view of the situation

[sblock=Actions]Standard = Dimensional Scramble at H8: Rat 3 - HIT for 10 dmg and teleport to F7
Move = Move to P9[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 1, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Unable to get a clear shot at the fiery creature without hurting his friends and spotting the newly freed rat, Viator reaches out to change its position.
> 
> The air pulses and cracks around the rat and it finds itself ripped from its place and appears in the corridor behind it.  Viator moves to gain a better view of the situation
> 
> ...




A static storm errupts around the Rat furthest away, the creature suddenly finds itself back in the corridor to the north, and smoldering slightly- the Rat is bloodied.

Viator meanwhile darts in to the corner of the chamber- to afford himself a better view of the new enemy.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali*
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Summoned Creature- 11 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura (Velani)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran-

Rat #2- 

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

247 Fire & Rats- Viator Bloodies a Rat

Next Up- Kali and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 2, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali drops his bow and takes up his axes once more. A quick step to his left and he's in good position to show the summoned creature what a real hit looks like!









*OOC:*


Minor - pick up axes
Move - shift to N5 for CA
Free - drop an assassin's shroud on the creature
Standard - Swing the ol' axes


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 2, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali drops his bow and takes up his axes once more. A quick step to his left and he's in good position to show the summoned creature what a real hit looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali wades into the fracas with the great brute- grabbing his axes en route, the hulking Shifter's battleaxe cuts a terrible gouge in the creatures abdomen, it's visibly shocked- it clutches at the tear in his body. Kali's not done, his hand axe comes down and cuts deep into the beast's shoulder- the summoned creature staggers, bloodied.

The creature looks up at Kali, and then back at Velani- it looks a little afraid, a new emotion to the beast...

        *GM:*  No need to move- my bad with the call for Velani's charge (see picture), and that's 37 damage to the beast- the Shroud is still on the creature.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran* 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. PelorBonus.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus.
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Summoned Creature- 48 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Assassin's Shroud (Kali).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran-

Rat #2- 

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

248 Fire & Rats- The Summoned Creature is Bloodied- Kali goes to work

Next Up- Ah-shahran and then the Rats.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

*GM:*  I using Tiornys post in the OOC-

So, assuming nothing unexpected happens, I'm planning to wait for Velani to flank the creature and Kali to have his axes in hand, at which point I'll summon Gorm, Spirit Infusion on Kali, and then summon Gorm again, giving 4 temps to Velani and Kali. I'll probably also burn the boon for an extra minor action and give Kyalia +4 damage until the end of my next turn.

Hopefully I'll be able to post that in sequence, but if I take too long, feel free to use that info to keep things moving.

Which translates as (I think)-

Summon Gorm M7- 4 Temp HP Velani.
Spirit Infusion Kali
Summon Gorm M7- 4 Temp HP Kali.
Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem Kyalia +4 damage till end of Ah-shahran's next turn.

     

Gorm suddenly appears next to the fracas, Velani is buoyed by the hounds presence, an instant later the hound dissipates and Kali reacts- furiously, swinging wildly with his battleaxe at the beast... and takes another great chunk out of the thing. Kali unleashes his Assassin's Shroud which does a little more hurt. 

The Summoned Creature looks forlornly at the Shifter, gulps and gawps, looks down at the wreck of its body- it snarls, half-heartedly, it seems it has met its match.

Gorm flickers back into existance, Kali looks from the dog to the Summoned Creature, and grins.

Ah-shahran whispers a hushed prayer, invoking Pelor, momentarily Kyalia's bow, arrow already set to fire, glows like sunlight...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2*
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Summoned Creature- 48 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Assassin's Shroud (Kali).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- 

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next Up- Rats.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

*Rat #2*

A strange thing... Kyalia glances down the, the Rat facing off against Freggo just got better, or rather as she watches its wounds seem to fade a little- it's regenerating.

The Elf screams and points at the beast.

At the same moment the oversized rodent attempts to sink its teeth into Freggo ripping through the young hero's legging and sinking its teeth into his flesh.

The rodent then darts away, too fast for Freggo, or Kali for that matter to follow...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3*
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken- Bloodied.
Summoned Creature- 48 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). Assassin's Shroud (Kali).

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- 

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Rat #3.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

*Rat #3*

It seems the creature isn't done yet, it darts forward to flank Velani with the Summoned Creature. It then launches itself at the back of Velani's legs- biting and gnawing on the guardswoman, thankfully the creature is grabs a mouthful of her leggings- Velani is unhurt.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo*
18 Kyalia
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/33 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP. Aegis (Freggo). Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP.
Summoned Creature- 69 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...odied+and+worse.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

(With no names on and big Health Bars- I'm embracing it)

Next up- Freggo and Kyalia, and then the Beast.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia raises her bow, aiming for the creature that has been summoned to stop them (or for another purpose, but happens to be in their way now). Encouraged by Ah-shahran's magic, the elf fires two arrows at her new quarry. She only takes a moment to breathe before drawing another two arrows and fire them at the same target as well.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry
Standard: Twin Strike on Summoned Creature
ACTION POINT: Twin Strike on Summoned Creature

I like the "no names", as they tended to obscur things, even though they are helpful to identify the opponents (but location on the map works for that as well).

I do not really like the health bars (the ones you had previously looked better ).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 4, 2011)

Seeing the creature well under control by his coherts, Freggo turns his attention to the rats, getting them off his friends.

[sblock=Actions]Move to J4; minor to Aegis other rat.
Shift to K3 as part of Luring Strike, attack Rat in L4.  Assuming a hit, I shift to L2 and Rat slides to K3.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Attack Roll with 4 is only a 13; Assuming that misses rat


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Seeing the creature well under control by his coherts, Freggo turns his attention to the rats, getting them off his friends.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move to J4; minor to Aegis other rat.
> Shift to K3 as part of Luring Strike, attack Rat in L4.  Assuming a hit, I shift to L2 and Rat slides to K3.[/sblock]
> ...




        *GM:*  [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] I can't get you to J4 with a move of 6, without taking at least one attack of opportunity. Around the pillars are hard corners, by which I mean you can't move diagonally around them- you can't move N3 to M2. You have to go N3 to N2, then M2... Is this what you wanted or am I not seeing things straight.

You do realise that setting your aegis on the other rat cancels it on the rat you have already got marked with your aegis (L4). Get back to me...


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 4, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  [MENTION=6680999]Blutspitze[/MENTION] I can't get you to J4 with a move of 6, without taking at least one attack of opportunity. Around the pillars are hard corners, by which I mean you can't move diagonally around them- you can't move N3 to M2. You have to go N3 to N2, then M2... Is this what you wanted or am I not seeing things straight.
> 
> You do realise that setting your aegis on the other rat cancels it on the rat you have already got marked with your aegis (L4). Get back to me...












*OOC:*


K, change of plan; move to M4, new aegis (point being to make the other rat move, BTW), Attempt to hit L4, probably miss, shift back to N4 after attack


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> K, change of plan; move to M4, new aegis (point being to make the other rat move, BTW), Attempt to hit L4, probably miss, shift back to N4 after attack




Freggo dances forward and applies his Aegis power to the furthest rat, and then slices out with his longsword, a Luring Strike, alas to no effect. The Swordmage dances back the way he came.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 3

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia*
15 Summoned Creature


HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP. Quarry (Kyalia).
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP. Aegis (Freggo).
Summoned Creature- 69 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Defender's Aura (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- 

Summoned Creature- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next Up- Kyalia.

        *GM:*  You can roll your dice again now Blutspitze...


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia raises her bow, aiming for the creature that has been summoned to stop them (or for another purpose, but happens to be in their way now). Encouraged by Ah-shahran's magic, the elf fires two arrows at her new quarry. She only takes a moment to breathe before drawing another two arrows and fire them at the same target as well.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry
> ...




Kyalia changes aim, and then unleashes a flurry of arrows, or rather four quick shots in succession, only one of which- the first, does not find the target. It takes all three hits to finally settle the Summoned Creatures cause.

The ferocious looking fiend flops hard onto the cold stone floor, the large Rats left in the room squeak in unison...









*OOC:*


Glorious take down people.







New Map- 

250 Fire & Rats- The Summoned Creature is DEAD

Next Up- Velani, Viator, Kali and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 5, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> *GM:*  You can roll your dice again now Blutspitze...












*OOC:*


So, what is this dice thing?  How does it work?


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 7, 2011)

[sblock=apologies, again] So sorry, peeps, but I had to take a trip to California with Army and it kept me completely tied up. No life worries, just work work work. I just got home about an hour ago. [/sblock]

Velani

Pleased that the looming threat of the unknown summoned beast is already at an end, Velani shifts her position to allow her comrades to work in tandem to dispatch the oversized rodents. "Let's mop up this meager attempt at slowing us down and make for the prize!"









*OOC:*


 Move: shift to K5
Standard: Valiant Strike vs. Rat #3)


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 7, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> [sblock=apologies, again] So sorry, peeps, but I had to take a trip to California with Army and it kept me completely tied up. No life worries, just work work work. I just got home about an hour ago. [/sblock]
> 
> Velani
> 
> ...




Velani shuffles around the rat she is facing, lashes out with her longsword, but alas is off target...


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator*
21 Kali
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP.
Rat #3- 25 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP. Aegis (Freggo).
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- 

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

251 Fire & Rats- Velani dances with rats

Next up Viator, Kali and then Ah-shahran.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 7, 2011)

Seeing an opportunity, Viator pushes himself again, and shapes his distorting explosion around Velani.

His sudden headache throws his aim off enough to miss one of the rats, but the other is ripped from its place by a huge crack of static and appears inbetween Kali and Freggo.

Viator's legs give way, but he catches himself in time

[sblock=Actions]Standard Action = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 2) at L5: Rat #2 - MISS; Rat #3 - HIT for 14 dmg and teleport to N5[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 7, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Seeing an opportunity, Viator pushes himself again, and shapes his distorting explosion around Velani.
> 
> His sudden headache throws his aim off enough to miss one of the rats, but the other is ripped from its place by a huge crack of static and appears inbetween Kali and Freggo.
> 
> ...




Viator's Dimensional Scramble leaves one of the rats bloodied and disorientated- teleported between Kali and Freggo, alas his power is as chaotic as ever. The other rat is unaffected.


[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali*
Ah-shahran 
20 Rat #2
20 Rat #3
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 8 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP.
Rat #3- 39 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP- Bloodied. Aegis (Freggo).
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to N5.

Kali- 

Ah-shahran- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

252 Fire & Rats- Viator's Scramble

Next Up- Kali and Ah-shahran.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 8, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali considers the remaining foe. 







*OOC:*


Shifts into aspect of the cunning fox (Free)





 Then swings with his battle axe at the big ugly rat before him. Followed up with the handaxe in his left, with a quick shift to give his companion bettter options on the other rat. 







*OOC:*


Shift 2 to M4





  And to top it off, will drop an assassin's shroud onto what he hopes is the only remaining rat.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 9, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali considers the remaining foe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Cunning Fox is a Minor Action... but you have the actions anyway.     

Kali lays in to the rat before him, with both blades- the first almost does for the beast, the second makes sure. Not content the big man shuffles back and round- he dances to confront the remaining rat... and for good measure gives the creature the evil eye.

Behind him a strange thing happens, the dead rat (the one Kali just killed) morphs and shapes- its body seems to burst and elongate. Seconds later lying on the cold stone flagged floor is the corpse of a bearded weasily looking male human...

New Map-

253 Fire & Rats- Kali the killer

Next Up- Ah-shahran and then Rat #2.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Ah-shahran moves up next to Viator, looking over the carnage in the room.  With a negligent flip of his hand, he sends Gorm hurtling toward the remaining rat.  The spectral dog splits into two, jaws snapping as he passes the rat before taking up a blocking position and distracting the creature with his presence.








*OOC:*


Until the end of my next turn, you have combat advantage when making melee attacks against any enemy adjacent to Gorm






[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to P:8, Gorm to K:3
Standard: Twin Panthers on the rat[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might, Minor Boon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 10, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran moves up next to Viator, looking over the carnage in the room.  With a negligent flip of his hand, he sends Gorm hurtling toward the remaining rat.  The spectral dog splits into two, jaws snapping as he passes the rat before taking up a blocking position and distracting the creature with his presence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The first of the shadowy great cats rips and tears at the, which squeaks furiously, as the great beast draws blood. The second visage alas fades before it even reaches its target...

Gorm moves to watch over the scurrying rodent.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran
20 Rat #2*
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 26 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP.
Rat #3- 62 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP- DEAD.
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to N5.

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Battleaxe (CA) Rat #3- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Strike (CA) Rat #3- 10 damage- DEAD. Shift M4. Assassin's Shroud Rat #2.

Ah-shahran- Move P8 & Gorm K3. Twin Panthers Rat #2- Crit & Miss 18 damage. 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next Up- Rat #2.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rat #2*

The rodent's wounds heal slightly, not enough to mask much of the hurt it has already suffered. The beast instantly turns tail and scurries away- although it pays the prize, new wounds open as Velani's Righteous Radiance burns. Then faster still, the rat dashes up the north passage and... and somewhere en route changes shape completely.

Peering back around the corner is hairy and nasty looking man, screaming at the top of his lungs-

"FRAZZLE!"

And clutching a Short Sword in his hand...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran
20 Rat #2
19 Freggo*
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 32 HP damage taken but Regen 10 HP.
Rat #3- 62 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP- DEAD.
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to N5.

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Battleaxe (CA) Rat #3- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Strike (CA) Rat #3- 10 damage- DEAD. Shift M4. Assassin's Shroud Rat #2.

Ah-shahran- Move P8 & Gorm K3. Twin Panthers Rat #2- Crit & Miss 18 damage. 

Rat #2- Regen 5. Rat Scurry (Shift 3) to I5- Velani's Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage. Move. Change Shape- Human.

Freggo- 

Kyalia- 


[/sblock]

New Map- 

254 Fire & Rats- Fleeing Wererat

Next UP- Freggo & then Kyalia.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Seeing one of the wererats break and flee, Kyalia darts across the room, her bow at the ready, and fires an arrow after the now-in-human-form-creature. Afterwards, the huntress moves closer to her prey, hoping to hinder its retreat and thus the alarming of more enemies.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Move: H5
Minor: Hunter's Quarry
Standard: Evasive Strike (afterwards Shift 4 to D7)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry it took awhile; the week was not kind to me.







Freggo sees the fleeing rat transform and rushes to try and stop it, if only temporarily.

[sblock=Actions]Move to H5 (should have LOS on the target from there).
Use color orb (vs. Will), possibly with Heroic Effort and Lucky Charm[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Guess heroic effort won't help much here -___-


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Kyalia will take H6 then instead of H5, which makes no difference for my action.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 13, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry it took awhile; the week was not kind to me.
> ...




        *GM:*  Missing Ah-shahran's dice rolls already...     

Freggo dashes around the pillar and to the edge of the northern corridor, the creature now in sight- he unleashes his power...

A few seconds later a mostly-orange globe smacks wetly into the wall a good ten feet from its intended target.

Freggo sulks out loud.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 4

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran
20 Rat #2
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #2- 32 HP damage taken but Regen 10 HP.
Rat #3- 62 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP- DEAD.
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to N5.

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Battleaxe (CA) Rat #3- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Strike (CA) Rat #3- 10 damage- DEAD. Shift M4. Assassin's Shroud Rat #2.

Ah-shahran- Move P8 & Gorm K3. Twin Panthers Rat #2- Crit & Miss 18 damage. 

Rat #2- Regen 5. Rat Scurry (Shift 3) to I5- Velani's Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage. Move. Change Shape- Human.

Freggo- Move H5. Colour Orb Wererat- Miss.

Kyalia- 


[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up- Kyalia.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Seeing one of the wererats break and flee, Kyalia darts across the room, her bow at the ready, and fires an arrow after the now-in-human-form-creature. Afterwards, the huntress moves closer to her prey, hoping to hinder its retreat and thus the alarming of more enemies.
> 
> 
> [SBLOCK=OOC]Move: H5
> ...




Kyalia gashes forward to Freggo's side, quickly marks the remaining target for destruction and fires- her arrow rips through the beast, it totters- looks down at the great rent in its body... and then falls.

The last enemy is dead.

Kyalia is still in action however, she dashes forward, just in time to see the doors in the passage ahead of her clang shut. Also just in time to see another of the hairy men (another Wererat she presumes) slamming the doors closed... there's the sound of activity from beyond the doors.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #18 Rats & Fire

Turn: 5

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Velani*
22 Viator
21 Kali
Ah-shahran
20 Rat #2
19 Freggo
18 Kyalia

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1.
Freggo 33/24 Surges 9/6.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/21 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 8/5.  AP1. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP1.  PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran)
Velani 39/34 (+4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP1. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Rat #1- 42 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 28 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Wererat #2- 59 HP damage taken but Regen 10 HP- DEAD.
Wererat #3- 62 HP damage taken but Regen 5 HP- DEAD.
Summoned Creature- 97 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Velani- Charge (CA) Rat#1- Hit 14 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (CA) Rat#1- Hit 7 damage (Bloodied) & teleport N9.

Kali- Charge (CA) Battleaxe Rat#1- Hit 16 damage & Dual Weapon Attack (CA) Rat#1- Miss.

Freggo- Charge (CA) Longsword Rat#1- Hit 5 damage- DEAD.

Kyalia- Twin Strike (CA vs Cover/Concealment) Rat Swarm- Hit & Hit (Half-damage) 7 damage.

Ah-shahran- Spirit Infusion Kyalia (CA) Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss (with Elven Accuracy) Hit 6 damage.

Turn #2

Velani- Perception check- nothing spotted. Ready Charge...

Viator- Move to N9. Dimensional Scramble Rat Swarm- Miss. Arcana Check Brazier- Success.

Kali- Move to N6. Drop Axes. Draw Longbow. Longbow Rat Swarm- Miss.

Rat #2- Move from G2 (Hidden) to M2. Charge Kali- Miss.

Rat #3- Move from G8 (Hidden) to I9- Immediate Reaction (G9) Velani Charge Rat #3- Hit 15 damage. Rat #3 Bite Velani- Hit 9 damage.

Freggo- Move O6. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #2. Luring Strike (Shift O5) Rat #2- Hit 8 damage (Shift O4 Slide Rat #2 O5).

Kyalia- Move O7. Hunter's Quarry Rat #2. Twin Strike Rat Swarm- Miss & Hit 4 damage- Bloodied.

Rat Swarm- Move towards I9 (Hard corner)- Flames Implode and the Creature is summoned- Swarm takes 11 damage- DEAD.

Summoned Creature- Move M6. Claws Kali- Hit 9 damage.

Ah-shahran- Delay till after Kali.

Turn #3

Velani- Shift I9. Charge Longsword Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble (H8) Rat #3- Hit 10 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to F7. Move to P9.

Kali- Drop Bow. Grab axes. Battleaxe (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit (with Power Attack) 26 damage & Dual Attack (CA) Summoned Creature- Hit 11 damage & Bloodied.

Ah-shahran- Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Velani. Spirit Infusion Kali (CA) Battleaxe Summoned Creature- Hit 21 damage (with Assassin's Shroud). Summon Gorm M7 +4 Temp HP Kali. Pelor Bonus- Adaptive Stratagem +4 damage for Kyalia.

Rat #2- Regen 5. Bite Freggo- Hit 9 damage. Rat Scurry Shift to L4.

Rat #3- Regen 5- No longer Bloodied. Move K6. Bite (CA) Velani- Miss.

Freggo- Move M4. Aegis of Ensnarement Rat #3. Luring Strike Rat #2- Miss & Shift back to N4.

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Summoned Creature. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Miss & Hit- 8 damage. Action Point. Twin Strike Summoned Creature- Hit & Hit 20 damage- DEAD.

Turn #4

Velani- Shift K5. Valiant Strike Rat #3- Miss.

Viator- Dimensional Scramble Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- Hit 14 damage- Bloodied & Teleported to N5.

Kali- Aspect of Cunning Fox. Battleaxe (CA) Rat #3- Hit 13 damage & Dual Weapon Strike (CA) Rat #3- 10 damage- DEAD. Shift M4. Assassin's Shroud Rat #2.

Ah-shahran- Move P8 & Gorm K3. Twin Panthers Rat #2- Crit & Miss 18 damage. 

Rat #2- Regen 5. Rat Scurry (Shift 3) to I5- Velani's Righteous Radiance- 6 Radiant damage. Move. Change Shape- Human.

Freggo- Move H5. Colour Orb Wererat- Miss.

Kyalia- Move H6. Hunter's Quarry Wererat #2. Evasive Strike Wereat #2- Hit 27 damage- DEAD & Shift D7.

[/sblock]

For now however the chamber returns to silence, not even the flicker and crackle of the flame... save for the brazier which burns still.

[Sblock=XP, HP & AP]

A level 2 Encounter for 750 XP, that's 125 XP each for a total of 1724 XP each PC.

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP2.
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/5.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. 
Velani 39/39  Surges 10/3. AP1. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus.

[/Sblock]

New Map-

255 Fire & Rats- Fleeing Wererat is brought down

The pillared corridor to the east leads on into darkness...

Freggo suddenly staggers, clutches at the wall- the room spins and swims before his eyes, throat parched, and... he vomits and then slides down the stone to the floor. The young hero is suffering his hands shake and spasm, his brow is slick and greasy with sweat and yet his teeth chatter...

        *GM:*  Freggo loses a Healing Surge. He's down to 4.     

Next up- over to you guys... and feel free to hog the limelight as it seems people are very busy- if you're free then step in, ask questions and find things out- rather than wait for someone else.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“More of them ahead. They shut the door,”_ Kyalia quickly explains what she has seen.

She does not move closer to the door, however, instead she waits to catch her breath and to let her allies catch up.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Short Rest, if possible.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“More of them ahead. They shut the door,”_ Kyalia quickly explains what she has seen.
> 
> She does not move closer to the door, however, instead she waits to catch her breath and to let her allies catch up.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Short Rest details already in the XP, HP & AP blocked section above- I will always do this at the end of every encounter, as per your previous instructions- if I don't do it then that might be a clue that something's up...     

And then...


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


So I guess I just missed it, but what's up with Freggo?  Why the throw up?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


First guess is that it's due to the rat biting you. But we'll get on making those skill checks.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 14, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali double-times it over to the weakening Freggo, lowers him to the ground, and offers him water from his skin.  He then examines the wounds caused by the rat-thing, drawing on both his healing and nature knowledge for signs of infection, poison or anything suspect.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 14, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali double-times it over to the weakening Freggo, lowers him to the ground, and offers him water from his skin.  He then examines the wounds caused by the rat-thing, drawing on both his healing and nature knowledge for signs of infection, poison or anything suspect.




Freggo is diseased, the bite form the rat has fouled his blood- the disease is in its early stages... Kali ministers to the fallen hero, and soon enough (five minutes later for the short rest), Freggo is back on his feet- still a little dizzy but, ready to press on.

Kali is certain that Freggo is infected with Filth Fever, a disease borne by filthy vermin like the rats and wererats, the big man silently offers thanks that the infection was not Lycanthropy.

        *GM:*  NB Freggo will have to make an Endurance check, or else another PC should make a Heal check (aided by other PCs perhaps) after 24 hours, so after the next Extended Rest.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Ah-shahran shuffles over to Kyalia.  They'll be ready for us, so best if we get ourselves ready for them.  Gaze sharpening, he stares intently at a point about 8 inches past Kyalia's head.  Smiling, he adds, I think you'll be off to a good start this next fight, lass.  Though, watch out on your second shot.

[sblock=Mechanics]Cast Fortune on Kyalia.

Also, temp HP to Velani, and I intend to have Gorm up front when we move on.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Could you post the single results, please? With my settings, I can only see "Cast Fortune on Kyalia: 3d20 = 37"


----------



## tiornys (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


12 - 6 - 19


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank you! 

Those rolls will replace my next three d20 rolls or my next three attack rolls?


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 14, 2011)

Concern crosses Viator's eyes as Freggo is overcome by the disease.  Thinking back to the cook who was also affected by the same disease, he reaches out with his senses to make sure that the swordmage is not under the influence of the same malign force.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...




        *GM:*  Effect: Roll a d20 three times when you use this power, and note the results, in order. These results replace, in order, the next three d20 rolls the target makes for any of the following types of rolls: attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks. At the DM’s discretion, trivial rolls and rolls that the target makes in nondangerous or nonstressful situations can’t be replaced by your recorded results. When all three results have been used or when you next take an extended rest, the effect ends. The target doesn’t know if his or her fortune is good or bad unless you tell the target.

Special: Once anyone has used this power on an ally, that ally cannot be targeted by the power again until after he or she finishes an extended rest.

This DM agrees, the rolls cannot be trivial- they must be attack, saves or skills used in combat or other desperate times.
     

And so Freggo is back on his feet, still more than a little weary but... well, surely the end is nigh.

Frazzle to the north (and east) beyond the closed doors, to the east proper, down the pillared hall- well who knows for sure but the vision in the scrying pool...

But for now Frazzle...

Faced with the doors- anything anyone is doing, or is rip them open and stroll in... What's the story?

        *GM:*  Temp HP done.     

You're very close, hang on in there people, you're doing a wonderful job. I'll wait a day or so to see if anyone has anything they want to do, then the doors open...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 15, 2011)

Goonalan said:


> Faced with the doors- anything anyone is doing, or is rip them open and stroll in... What's the story?












*OOC:*


 I SOOOooooo see Velani doing a Ranger-from-the-North-like entrance through those doors.......  I'm ready to take it to the man!


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 15, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Concern crosses Viator's eyes as Freggo is overcome by the disease.  Thinking back to the cook who was also affected by the same disease, he reaches out with his senses to make sure that the swordmage is not under the influence of the same malign force.




        *GM:*  As confirmed in Kali's earlier post (see previous page), Freggo does indeed have the very same disease- Filth Fever, be thankful it's not Lycanthropy...


----------



## hairychin (Nov 15, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali takes a moment to move quietly off to the east, down the unexplored passage.  If the rat-scum have another way into the room, best to find it now rather than when they appear from behind.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 15, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali takes a moment to move quietly off to the east, down the unexplored passage.  If the rat-scum have another way into the room, best to find it now rather than when they appear from behind.




Kali edges as silent as a ghost down the pillared passage to the east...

Old Image-

237 Scryed Chamber #3

        *GM:*  The above image is one the PCs have seen previously, they scryed on these three chamber in an earlier- and by three chambers I mean the chamber you guys are in now, the one ahead- behind the shut doors, and the one to the east (the image above). 

For more info about what happened then go to-

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/306687-scales-war-1-rescue-rivenroar-ic-88.html

Page 88 here Post 1319.     

The chamber down the eastern passage (you enter from the west) is as silent as the grave... and dark- ahead a huge bone pile slops up to raised are, there must be thousands of skeletons here.

On the top of the pile, on the north wall of the chamber are a pair of thrones, two dead creatures sit on the thrones, one seems to have a little flesh left on it.

Also on the chamber walls are the ragged remains of tapestries, Kali can't make out detail, not in this light...

Nothing stirs.

Old Map part two-

236 Scryed Chamber #2

This is the image of the chamber that lies ahead- the one with Frazzle in it, you can see the closed doors on the bottom west...

If I hear nothing by midnight tonight then I'm moving you up... with Velani ripping open the doors.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia stands guard inside the corridor leading to Lord Frazzle's domain, while Kali scouts the other exit from their current location.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


 The Arcana was to check that Freggo wouldn't get possessed by that demon thing that took over Mirtala the cook. But hopefully that was serious paranoia on my behalf







Just remember that Derek warned us Lord Frazzle is extremely dangerous

Viator says in hushed tones before moving behind the bigger companions.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 16, 2011)

*Kali*

Satisfied that an attack from another direction is unlikely Kali prepares for what may be a difficult fight.  Readying himself to enter the chamber just a step behind Velani (unless someone comes up with a better plan), he smiles wickedly as he prepares his battleaxe by coating its cutting edge in Carrion Crawler Brain Juice.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 16, 2011)

*GM:*  Sorry didn't get chance to post late last night as suddenly remembered I had a handout to write for a class today.     

The doors creak open, suprisingly easy- not locked, and not trapped, thank Erathis...

The chamber ahead is dark, or at least shadowy, a dull light source to the north, take a look-

New Map-

256 Frazzled

Although the light is more a dull haze, shrouded in a thick fog... it's... unnerving.

A voice comes from the void.

It would be more terrifying if the voice was less, well... squeaky.

"Eye Um Lord Frazzle!"

The squeaky voice states- certain.

"You are anterlopes, no that's not right... hang on... interlopers. Well- ha-ha, you have interloped too far... if you continue on your path you will meet your density, I mean destiny- sorry, I can barely see what I've written here- can I start again?"

You exchange glances.

"Oh fiddlesticks. I'll just carry on..."

Squeaky voice clears his throat a couple of times....

"I am your DENSITY... No, that's not righ- Destiny, it's destiny- that makes more sense. I am your destiny."

More clearing of the throat.

"Ware, mortals for I have power beyond your ken- that still doesn't sound right. Anyway... Ware for I will destroy you unlest you turn back. You meddle in the inky blackness, er... of... well, bad things. And I mean inky blackness as in, y'know- spooky things, not like soup."

Again a pause, then the same voice hushed, as if talking to someone else, not you guys.

"It didn't start that well, but I think I've got the hang of it now- I think it's going quite well... Oh."

The voice comes again.

"Ware mortals- step foot into this chamber and it will be your dooming. I will doom you... Great doom will befall you... You will be doomed... to death!"

Silence engulfs the chamber.

Then, the same voice, although squeakier still.

"Any questions?"

And after a moment.

"If not you can bugger off."

The chamber seems unnaturally chill, a series of church pews face to the north, although they too disappear- lost in the mist. Over the far side a shield lies on the floor- it's one of the three shields that formed part of the Hall of Great Valour's lost treasures.

Every now and then the sound of squeaks, not the squeaky Gnome Lord Frazzle, but Rat squeaks- the noises come from the thick fog, although some of them seem to be closer... which is odd.

        *GM:*  Note your passive perceptions are not enough to see anything, other than what I've described above...     

Over to you- I'll roll Init if you like but maybe there's something else you'd like to do or say... Well, we'll see...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sheathes her bow, then the elf suddenly transforms into a tiny cat. _“Meow!”_

She carefully sneaks forward, using the terrain to remain hidden.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Using my theme power for once. 

Sneak to L4[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia sheathes her bow, then the elf suddenly transforms into a tiny cat. _“Meow!”_
> 
> She carefully sneaks forward, using the terrain to remain hidden.
> 
> ...




A mixture of good and bad...

Kyalia can see everything, beneath the pews are rats, lots of rats... and at the far end of the chamber is Lord Frazzle- hidden still in the mist and stood beside some large rock object- the source of the shadowy glow. Although the area is still hard to see, particularly for those not blessed with Kyalia's vision.

Then we return to the rats... and cats... hmm, they don't mix- and the rats don't seem to be put off, they're very big rats afterall- except for the swarm...

Several of the creatures move to scurry forward, into the attack, or at least they would do if it weren't for the fact that you guys are quick off the mark.

        *GM:*  Note the rats are all beneath benches and have concealment (at least)- they're also in a foggy place- which also grants concealment. In fact the easiest to see is Lord Frazzle. Game mechanics wise if your attacking a rat beneath the pews then you're -2 To Hit if you have a Perception (Passive or otherwise) of over '20', if your Perception is below '20' then you're -5 To Hit- you're effectively firing blind. Frazzle is -2 to hit for those with a Perception below '25'.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

25 Kyalia*
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP2.
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. 
Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Big Rat #1-
Big Rat #2- 
Big Rat #3- 
Rat #4- 
Rat #5- 
Rat #6- 
Rat Swarm- 
Lord Frazzle- 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...riends+revealed.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kyalia, Ah-shahran, Freggo then Velani.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2011)

*Begin the Hunt*

Kyalia spots Lord Frazzle amongst the mist and his rat-folk followers. The elf begins the hunt by turning back into her elf-form and moving out of her hiding place, which didn't prove to hide her very well, after all.

An instant later, her bow back in hand, the huntress fires two arrows at the gnome. Then she pulls back a few steps to give her more melee-savvy companions room to maneuver.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Begin of Combat: Begin the Hunt on Lord Frazzle (which increases my Initiative by +2, makes him my Quarry, and grants me a +2 power bonus to attacks against him until he is no longer my Quarry)
Minor: Change to humanoid form, Shift L5
Standard: Twin Shot on Lord Frazzle
-> Attack #1: Roll 12: AC 23 (assuming no -2 penalty, because Perception roll was better than 25)
-> Attack #2: Roll 6: AC 17 (assuming no -2 penalty, because Perception roll was better than 25)
Move: N7[/SBLOCK]


----------



## tiornys (Nov 17, 2011)

*Ah-shahran has a daily moment*

With a low sustained growl, Gorm walks into the room.  Following closely, Ah-shahran paces deliberately, staff clacking on the stone floor with each step.  As he walks, his voice raises in a carrying tone.  "Frazzle, old boy!  How _good_ to see you!  I say, but your choice of decor is really _quite_ horrid."  As he clears the door, a stirring in the spirit world becomes evident.  "But what's this drivel about 'doom' and 'destiny'?  Decidedly dreary of you, my dandy lad.  A detestful display of idiocy, most disappointing to discern." 

Flicking an imaginary speck of dust from his sleeve, Ah-shahran pauses as he reaches the swarm of rats.  A slow, menacing smile spreads across his face.  "As I fear you'll soon discover, the only immediate destiny with a claim to doom--is *YOURS!*"  With his closing shout, Ah-shahran wheels his staff above his head and sends a wave of power blasting into Frazzle and the assembled rats.  As a soul-numbing dread covers the room, Ah-shahran slams the heel of his staff into the stone, unleashing a storm of spirits across the room, invigorating the adventurers and tearing at their foes.

While Frazzle and the rats reel from the assault, Ah-shahran directs a low appeal at his allies: "Now that I've gotten their attention, backup would be nice!" 

[sblock=Mechanics]Minor: Adaptive Stratagem on Freggo
Move: to J:3, Gorm to I:3
Free: Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might daily, choosing Dread Presence
Standard: Dread Presence on E-I:4-8, catching all enemies.  This area becomes a zone.
Action Point: Spirit of the Healing Flood, catching all enemies and all allies except Viator (in range but no line of effect).

Free: Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes.  First priority--try to turn Dread Presence miss into hit on the swarm.  2nd, try to turn SotHF miss into hit on the swarm.  3rd, try to turn Dread Presence miss into hit on Frazzle.  If all of those are hits already, save the power.

Note that all Dread Presence damage and Spirit of the Healing Flood are close powers, so they ignore concealment.  Also, their damage is damage from a close power, thus triggering vulnerability in most swarms.

[sblock=Dread Presence text]Dread Presence

_Your shadow lengthens and grows, looming over your enemies and overcoming them with dread._

Encounter    *    Arcane, Fear, Implement, Necrotic, Nethermancy, Zone
Standard Action      Close blast 5

Target: Each creature in the blast

Attack: Intelligence vs. Will

Hit: 1d10 + Intelligence modifier necrotic damage, and the target is slowed until the end of your next turn.

Effect: The blast creates a zone that lasts until the end of your next turn. Any enemy that ends its turn in the zone takes necrotic damage equal to your Wisdom modifier.

Special: All damage from this attack and its effect ignores 5 points of necrotic resistance.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Spirit of the Healing Flood effect]Until the end of the encounter, you and each ally in the burst gain regeneration 2 while bloodied. As a minor action, a character can end this effect on himself or herself to regain 10 hit points.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adaptive Strategem for Freggo]Freggo has a +4 bonus to damage rolls until the end of Ah-shahran's next turn.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dread Presence zone E-I:4-8]Any enemy that ends its turn in the zone takes necrotic damage equal to your Wisdom modifier.  Special: All damage from this effect ignores 5 points of necrotic resistance.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 [x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Spirit of the Healing Flood regen
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Unless the door counts as "in the way" you should have line of effect to Viator exactly by one corner going from bottom-right to bottom-right.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia spots Lord Frazzle amongst the mist and his rat-folk followers. The elf begins the hunt by turning back into her elf-form and moving out of her hiding place, which didn't prove to hide her very well, after all.
> 
> An instant later, her bow back in hand, the huntress fires two arrows at the gnome. Then she pulls back a few steps to give her more melee-savvy companions room to maneuver.
> 
> ...




Kyalia is lightning fast, her bow leaps into her hands- arrow already notched and ready to fire, all this as she suddenly shuffles forward and takes on her original form. Lord Frazzle is targeted...

THUNK!

Followed by-

THUNK!

And takes two hits, even hidden by the mist Kyalia can see the Gnome sag, the creature looks smaller, and if it is possible, even less menacing than before...

"Mummy!"

The Gnome squeaks.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran*
21 Freggo
20 Velani
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP2.
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. 
Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus.

Monsters

Big Rat #1-
Big Rat #2- 
Big Rat #3- 
Rat #4- 
Rat #5- 
Rat #6- 
Rat Swarm- 
Lord Frazzle- Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- to follow.

Next up Ah-shahran.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

tiornys said:


> With a low sustained growl, Gorm walks into the room.  Following closely, Ah-shahran paces deliberately, staff clacking on the stone floor with each step.  As he walks, his voice raises in a carrying tone.  "Frazzle, old boy!  How _good_ to see you!  I say, but your choice of decor is really _quite_ horrid."  As he clears the door, a stirring in the spirit world becomes evident.  "But what's this drivel about 'doom' and 'destiny'?  Decidedly dreary of you, my dandy lad.  A detestful display of idiocy, most disappointing to discern."
> 
> Flicking an imaginary speck of dust from his sleeve, Ah-shahran pauses as he reaches the swarm of rats.  A slow, menacing smile spreads across his face.  "As I fear you'll soon discover, the only immediate destiny with a claim to doom--is *YOURS!*"  With his closing shout, Ah-shahran wheels his staff above his head and sends a wave of power blasting into Frazzle and the assembled rats.  As a soul-numbing dread covers the room, Ah-shahran slams the heel of his staff into the stone, unleashing a storm of spirits across the room, invigorating the adventurers and tearing at their foes.
> 
> ...





        *GM:*  Right then... I think this is correct- feel free to put me right if its not.     

Before Ah-shahran can do anything Lord Frazzle disappears from view- fades into... nothing.

        *GM:*  However if I read the rules correctly then that doesn't make a bit of difference for Ah-shahran's Burst or Blast- if I'm wrong then please help me out by showing me where I should be looking.     

Freggo suddenly feels... burlier? Is that the word- certainly more capable of bringing the hurt.

Ah-shahran and Gorm, meanwhile, shuffle forward in to battle, and once there- unleash hell, or at least some of the old Deva's spirit friends, although they're not very friendly.

His Dread Presence is felt by most everybody- the Rat Swarm is decimated, two of the hidden Big Rats are killed outright, two of the other Rats are left injured and Lord Frazzle screams fit to bust- all are left sluggish and slow, and within a zone which is full to the brim of less than wholesome spirits.

        *GM:*  Here's the thing Frazzle has Will 14, you rolled a 14- from what I read then that hits- none of the concealment modifiers count, Frazzle is in the zone- therefore... Is that right. If not he has total concealment (Invisibility), therefore you are -5 To Hit, which means with the +6 from Memory of a 1000- you hit anyway. Please mail me back if I'm mistaken.

The other thing is I seem to remember reading about Invisibility is negated if the creature is hit- I can't seem to find it now however? Any clues?     

The second wave of hurt washes over the creatures- a Healing Fklood, which causes much harm to the Deva's enemies- the Rat Swarm is totally destroyed, the remaining Big Rat is also ended. Of the other three rats, two are badly wounded, the other only slightly, as is Lord Frazzle again.

        *GM:*  But you can't see him!     

        *GM:*  No need for Memory 100- or is there, see above.     

The enemies are almost defeated already...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo*
20 Velani
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 18 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #6- 15 HP damage taken.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New  Map-

258 Frazzled- Ah-shahran kicks ass

Next up Freggo and then Velani...


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 17, 2011)

Freggo, now somewhat saddened by the lack of targets, decides to lead an assault into the fog, trying to take down one of the rats.

[sblock=Actions]Move to L4, Charge rat #4 by going to G5[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I forgot my -5 for lack of perception.  Decisive miss.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


I don't think invisibility is removed when you are hit. It is correct, that close and area attacks ignore any kind of concealment (they are not really targeted, like melee and ranged attacks are, but just hit everything in the area).


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 17, 2011)

*Velani*



tiornys said:


> While Frazzle and the rats reel from the assault, Ah-shahran directs a low appeal at his allies: "Now that I've gotten their attention, backup would be nice!"




"Backup? Seriously, old man? You're a one-deva-wrecking-crew! I hope I have half the energy you seem to have when I'm your age...."

"Alright, Frapple, where are you???"

Velani saunters into the room like she owns the place, heading right up the center aisle where she had originally seen the Mystery Gnome not moments before as the doors opened. She rushes headlong into the mist and blackness in an attempt to pin him down....









*OOC:*


 Move to J6
Charge to F6 in the hopes Frazzle is still in E6, MBA, 21 vs. AC... if he's there and that's not enough, Free action for Heroic Effort for +4 hit
Free: Holy Smite - 5 addl radiant dmg and prone
AP: Valiant Strike, miss
Minor: Defender Aura

Prepared interrupt: Will use Guardian's Counter if circumstances permit (ally w/in 2 squares of me is hit by an attack, but ally must be target of Frazzle's attack, not a rat)







[sblock=Pelor Bonus?] Someone please remind me - what's this bonus do? I know the party earned it while dealing with the fountain, but that's while I was off the grid... Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Freggo, now somewhat saddened by the lack of targets, decides to lead an assault into the fog, trying to take down one of the rats.
> 
> [sblock=Actions]Move to L4, Charge rat #4 by going to G5[/sblock]
> 
> ...




Freggo rushes in to the fray, and soon finds himself lost in the fog- he swats furiously but only manages to connect with the wooden seating beneath which the Rat hides.

        *GM:*  Moved you to H5 otherwise the Rat would have had an OA.     

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani*
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 18 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #6- 15 HP damage taken.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 37 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up Velani, then the remaining Rats are in action.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> "Backup? Seriously, old man? You're a one-deva-wrecking-crew! I hope I have half the energy you seem to have when I'm your age...."
> 
> "Alright, Frapple, where are you???"
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Pelor Bonus +1 on something or a Free Minor Action, some small boon...     

The swaggering Velani rushes forward and connects, with something- a satisfyingly squeaky "oof" comes from the space before her, followed by the slap of the Gnome's body as Frazzle is knocked Prone.

The ex-Guardswoman can hear the Gnome still, trying to regain his feet.

Alas her Valiant Strike is way off target...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani
19 Rat #4*
19 Rat #5
19 Rat #6
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 18 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #6- 15 HP damage taken.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 52 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Prone. Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- 

[/sblock]

New Map to follow.

Next up... Rats!


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 17, 2011)

*Rat #4*

The large rodent is keen to stay where is although... first things first, it attempts to sink its teeth into Freggo's leg.

Alas the creature is too hasty, it shuffles backwards- still under the pew, but out of the reach of the terrible spirits.

*Rat #5*

The second surviving Rat shifts out from beneath its pew, and... transforms into a lurking bearded human dressed in leather armour and clutching a short sword in its hand- the beast grins at Velani... then waits.

*Rat #6*

The third rodent is swift to follow, it too transmutes as it emerges from beneath yet another pew, yet another scruffy, dirty looking human.

Through his gap-teeth the fiend joins its companion in grinning at Velani.

Flanking the pair attack, short swords hacking at Velani.

        *GM:*  Bloody hell- my dice.     

The pair cringe as Ah-shahran's spirits tear and claw at their forms, they are both marked by Velani- who grins back at the now somewhat nervous-looking lycanthropes.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani
19 Rat #4
19 Rat #5
19 Rat #6
12 Kali*
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 23 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat #6- 20 HP damage taken. Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 52 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Prone. Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- 

Lord Frazzle- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

http://gallery.rptools.net/v/contri...zzled-+Wererats.jpg.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Next up Kali, then... Lord Frazzle the mighty, who am I kidding...


----------



## hairychin (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali rushes into the room, notices the fog and so heightens his perceptions, then charges in to aide Velani who seems to be almost surrounded, and swings his poisoned battleaxe at the rat-man.








*OOC:*


Move to I6, change to Aspect of the Hawk, charge to G6, attack Wererat 6






Followed up by a swipe with the hand axe.








*OOC:*


If rat 6 is dead this can be at rat 5






And then has another go.








*OOC:*


AP: At #6 if still alive, otherwise at #5


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 18, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali rushes into the room, notices the fog and so heightens his perceptions, then charges in to aide Velani who seems to be almost surrounded, and swings his poisoned battleaxe at the rat-man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kali lopes in to the fray, sporting a lopsided grin, part sneer- there follows a triple attack as his axes lash out at the Wererat to the right of Velani, two of his three blows connect.

Both from his poisoned Battleaxe.

The first shatters bone, the second shatters the beast- which flops to the floor like so much dead meat... The war is being won.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani
19 Rat #4
19 Rat #5
19 Rat #6
12 Kali
7 Lord Frazzle*
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 23 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat #6- 68 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 52 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Prone. Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- Move I6. Aspect of the Hawk. Charge Wereat #6- Hit 19 damage +4 Poison = 23 damage Bloodied & Slowed. Dual Weapon Attack Wererat #6- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe Wereat #6- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Lord Frazzle- 

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New map to follow.

Next up Lord Frazzle...


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lord Frazzle*

The Gnome suddenly reappears, pointedly discards his implements of power, and with his best puppy dog eyes fixes his gaze on Velani.

"I give up! IGIVEUP! I don't wanna die- let me get out of the zone... you can kill these mongrels..."

Lord Frazzle, now perhaps demoted to just Frazzle, indicates the Wererat and the Rat.

"Please! I'm begging you- you can't let me die down here in the crypt, like an animal- I'm begging you? Look into your heart! Please... Like a dumb animal, down here in the crypt- I'm begging you. Look into your heart!"

And last, but by no means least- in his squeakiest of voices.

"I'm praying to you!"

It seems Frazzle wants out, and specifically to be allowed out of the zone, you figure that if he remains in the zone then he will die- such is the state of his health...

Velani is being asked here, others can comment (of course), but Velani has the Gnome locked down with her Defender's Aura and Righteous Radiance.

Regardless the Rat and the Wererat are going to fight on- to the death, they're ferocious and certainly more committed to the cause then the fumbling Gnome.

Velani?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 1

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani*
19 Rat #4
19 Rat #5
19 Rat #6
12 Kali
7 Lord Frazzle*
6 Viator*

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 23 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 23 HP damage taken. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat #6- 68 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 52 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Hunter's Quarry (Kyalia) & +2 To Hit. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Prone. Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- Move I6. Aspect of the Hawk. Charge Wereat #6- Hit 19 damage +4 Poison = 23 damage Bloodied & Slowed. Dual Weapon Attack Wererat #6- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe Wereat #6- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Lord Frazzle- Plead to be allowed to crawl away- out of the Dread Presence Zone- Velani?

Viator- 

[/sblock]

New Map- 

260 Frazzle pleads for his life

Next up Velani... then back to me for Frazzle, then Viator.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 19, 2011)

Velani Responds

"You've gone to great lengths to hide yourself away down here, gnome. You consort with dark creatures and foul beasts, ally yourself with those who would kidnap my kinsfolk, and then, when all is lost, you throw yourself at our feet, _praying_ for mercy. I am no god, _LORD _Frazzle. I can give you no penance, no absolution. Your crimes are numerous and you have sealed your own fate.

Besides, we have a business arrangement with Derek.

Make your last breath count."


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 19, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani Responds
> 
> "You've gone to great lengths to hide yourself away down here, gnome. You consort with dark creatures and foul beasts, ally yourself with those who would kidnap my kinsfolk, and then, when all is lost, you throw yourself at our feet, _praying_ for mercy. I am no god, _LORD _Frazzle. I can give you no penance, no absolution. Your crimes are numerous and you have sealed your own fate.
> 
> ...




"No, you can't... You can't, you're supposed to be the heroes, right? The good guys... I... I... Please, Nooooo!"

Frazzle suddenly looks behind, his words come fast and furious- it's as if he were talking to someone behind him, someone you cannot see, or even sense.

"I said I... I need more time- I will serve, no, but... but... you saw what they did- my powers! I served you welll- I served... archhh!"

Frazzle's hands clutch at his throat, at first it seems as though he is trying to fight off some invisible entity that is squeezing the life out of him, but then- a trick of the fog perhaps, but Velani looks again- Frazzle is throttling the life out of himself.

The Gnome's whole face flushes and colours- oxygen starved blue, it doesn't take long... Frazzle thumps hard into the cold stone floor- dead!

New Map- not needed.

Next up Viator.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 19, 2011)

Viator blurs in and out of existence, appearing behind one of the pews and unleashes a torrent of power.

The mists swirl as the area crackles with power. Viator ignores the blood trickling and grins, embracing the source. 

[sblock=Actions]Move = Fey Step to L4
Standard = Dimensional Scramble (Aug 2) at G4: Rat - HIT for 13 dmg and teleport to H6; Wererat - if HIT then 13 dmg and teleport to E6 (if I'm within 1, I'll spend my Adept's Insight to hit)[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 20, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Viator blurs in and out of existence, appearing behind one of the pews and unleashes a torrent of power.
> 
> The mists swirl as the area crackles with power. Viator ignores the blood trickling and grins, embracing the source.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  No need for Adept's Insight.     

As Freggo falls the mist instantly clears, the chambers loses its mystery, it reverts to a filthy and ancient chapel of some kind. The pews face towards a bulky altar which seems to be made of some shadowy black rock- there's a light within the rock, constantly moving and shaping within- producing a dull reddy-orange furze. It looks like some shadowy variant of lava, only its power is clearly failing, perhaps it too was somehow connected with the now dead Frazzle.

Regardless Viator suddenly appears and launches his power- the result of which is the two creatures left standing are now bruised and bloodied, and a little disorientated, having teleported around the chamber.

Victory is at hand- both creatures have little left to give, and yet they have nothing left to do but to fight on. It's a shame the heroes are standing in line ready to destroy them...

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia*
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo
20 Velani
19 Rat #4
19 Rat #5
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2)
Rat #5- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat #6- 68 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 56 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- Move I6. Aspect of the Hawk. Charge Wereat #6- Hit 19 damage +4 Poison = 23 damage Bloodied & Slowed. Dual Weapon Attack Wererat #6- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe Wereat #6- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Lord Frazzle- Plead to be allowed to crawl away- out of the Dread Presence Zone- Velani? Epic fail- Lord Frazzle dies...

Viator- Fey Step L4. Dimensional Scramble (Aug 2) Rat #4- Hit 13 damage & Teleport & Wererat #5- Hit 13 damage- Bloodied & Teleported E6.

Turn #2

Kyalia- 

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map-

261 Frazzle is dead

Next up- Kyalia, Ah-shahran, Freggo & Velani... finish it.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sighs... _what a weakling_.

There wasn't much left of Frazzles goons now, taking aim at the closest rat, Kyalia fires one well-aimed arrow at it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Minor: Hunter's Quarry at Rat #4
Standard: Fading Strike at Rat #4 (Attack Roll is a 19 for a total of 27 AC)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> Kyalia sighs... _what a weakling_.
> 
> There wasn't much left of Frazzles goons now, taking aim at the closest rat, Kyalia fires one well-aimed arrow at it.
> 
> ...




The rat is skewerd into the stone floor- DEAD.

Just one very nervous, although ferocious looking Wererat survives... for how long?

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran*
21 Freggo
20 Velani
19 Rat #4
19 Rat #5
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #5- 36 HP damage taken- Bloodied. Slowed (Ah-shahran End 2). Defender's Aura- Marked (Velani). 
Rat #6- 68 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 56 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- Move I6. Aspect of the Hawk. Charge Wereat #6- Hit 19 damage +4 Poison = 23 damage Bloodied & Slowed. Dual Weapon Attack Wererat #6- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe Wereat #6- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Lord Frazzle- Plead to be allowed to crawl away- out of the Dread Presence Zone- Velani? Epic fail- Lord Frazzle dies...

Viator- Fey Step L4. Dimensional Scramble (Aug 2) Rat #4- Hit 13 damage & Teleport & Wererat #5- Hit 13 damage- Bloodied & Teleported E6.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Rat #4. Fading Shot Rat #4- Hit 19 damage- DEAD.

Ah-shahran- 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]

New Map- not needed, Rat #4 deceased...

Next up Ah-shahran, then Freggo and Velani.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah-shahran stands and gathers himself while Gorm trots over to Velani, tongue hanging out.  As she cuts at the remaining wererat, Freggo is heartened by the spiritual dog.

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: Gorm to G:5
Standard: Spirit Infusion on Velani
Minor: Call Spirit Companion at G:5, temp HP to Freggo[/sblock]
[sblock=Spirit of the Healing Flood effect]Until the end of the encounter, you and each ally in the burst gain regeneration 2 while bloodied. As a minor action, a character can end this effect on himself or herself to regain 10 hit points.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 2 1 [x][] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:* Spirit of the Healing Flood regen
*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 21, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran stands and gathers himself while Gorm trots over to Velani, tongue hanging out.  As she cuts at the remaining wererat, Freggo is heartened by the spiritual dog.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Move: Gorm to G:5
> Standard: Spirit Infusion on Velani
> ...





And that should do it...

Velani, happy to see Gorm- albeit briefly, lashes out with her longsword and cuts the final fiend down...

The chamber turns to silence.

[sblock=Combat]

Encounter #19 Frazzle & playmates.

Turn: 2

Initiative (* = Next to play)

27 Kyalia
21 Ah-shahran
21 Freggo*
20 Velani
12 Kali
6 Viator

HP & Conditions

PCs
Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 

Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus. +4 damage (Ah-shahran End 2). Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. +2 & Quarry Lord Frazzle. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Velani 39/34  (4 Temp HP) Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus. Regen 2 while Bloodied, end Minor get 10 HP back.

Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Monsters

Big Rat #1- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #2- 9 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Big Rat #3- 14 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #4- 55 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat #5- 49 HP damage taken-  DEAD. 
Rat #6- 68 HP damage taken- DEAD.
Rat Swarm- 33 HP damage taken-  DEAD.
Lord Frazzle- 56 HP damage taken- DEAD.

Actions To Date

Turn #1 

Kyalia- Begin the Hunt Lord Frazzle. Change to Humanoid form & Shift L5. Twin Shot Lord Frazzle- Hit & Hit 19 damage. Move N7.

Ah-shahran- Adaptive Stratagem Freggo. Move J3 & Gorm I3. Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might- Dread Presence Rat Swarm- 14 Necrotic + 5 Vulnerable = 19 damage- Bloodied & Rat #1- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #2- Miss & Rat #3- 14 Necrotic- DEAD & Rat #4- 14 Necrotic & Rat #5- 14 Necrotic & Rat #6- Miss & Lord Frazzle- 14 Necrotic- Bloodied & those hit Slowed & Zone of Dread created. Action Point. Spirit of the Healing Flood- Rat Swarm- 9 damage +5 Vulnerable = 14 damage- DEAD & Rat #2- 9 damage- DEAD & Rat #4- 9 damage- Bloodied & Rat #5- Miss 4 damage & Rat #6- Crit 15 damage & Lord Frazzle- Miss 4 damage & All allies (except Viator) Regen 2 while Bloodied, cancel as a Minor for +10 HP. 

Freggo- Move L4. Charge Rat #4- Miss.

Velani- Move J6. Charge Lord Frazzle- Hit 10 damage +5 Radiant (Holy Smite) = 15 damage & Prone. Action Point. Valiant Strike Lord Frazzle- Miss. Defender's Aura- Frazzle Marked.

Rat #4- Bite Freggo- Miss. Shift.

Rat #5- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Ready Action.

Rat #6- Shift. Change Shape- Human. Readied Action Rat #5 Shortsword (CA) Velani- Miss. Rat #6 Short Sword (CA) Velani- Miss & both take 5 Necrotic damage. 

Kali- Move I6. Aspect of the Hawk. Charge Wereat #6- Hit 19 damage +4 Poison = 23 damage Bloodied & Slowed. Dual Weapon Attack Wererat #6- Miss. Action Point. Battleaxe Wereat #6- Hit 25 damage- DEAD.

Lord Frazzle- Plead to be allowed to crawl away- out of the Dread Presence Zone- Velani? Epic fail- Lord Frazzle dies...

Viator- Fey Step L4. Dimensional Scramble (Aug 2) Rat #4- Hit 13 damage & Teleport & Wererat #5- Hit 13 damage- Bloodied & Teleported E6.

Turn #2

Kyalia- Hunter's Quarry Rat #4. Fading Shot Rat #4- Hit 19 damage- DEAD.

Ah-shahran- Move Gorm G5. Spirit Infusion Velani Longsword Wererat #5- Hit 13 damage- DEAD. 

Freggo- 

Velani- 

[/sblock]









*OOC:*


I take it you wish to have a look around, I'll just play out the perception stuff- if there are other skills you wish to employ then dive right.







The chamber is as described earlier, basically a shrine- with the pews facing towards some sort of strange altar affair. The light previously seen within the black rock altar has all but faded, a shadow of its former self- every now and then a dim shadowy red-orange glow comes to the surface, however its little more than a pinprick of light now.

Of more interest are the three broken shileds that litter the chamber- they are the treasures missing from the Hall of Great Valour- all three shields accounted for. As is the heraldic battle-standard in the corner, complete with clasped hands- another treasure recovered.

That just leaves one item missing- the platinum ceremonial sword.

Next stop is the bodies of the fallen, alas the wererats have only a handful of coins each, Frazzle a little more, in total- 22gp, 22sp & 25cp, hardly a king's ransom- and not at all becoming of a Lord.

That said the Gnome has a wonderous item stuffed in his backpack, or so it appears- a bedroll which seems to be magical in nature, this becomes obvious when the item seems to change shape in the hands of Kyalia (it was Gnome sized, it's now Kyalia sized). The bedroll looks extremely comfortable and is marked with a host of sigils and glyphs- worked into the stitching.

The item is identified as a Restful Bedroll (from Kyalia's Magic Item list).

The search of the chamber and its inhabitants takes around five minutes, enough time to do also rest up.

[sblock=XP, HP and AP]

HP & Conditions

Ah-shahran 35/35 Surges 8/4. AP1. 
Freggo 33/32 Surges 9/4.  AP2. PelorBonus.
Kalimaru 30/28 Surges 8/4.  AP1. PelorBonus. 
Kyalia 31/31 Surges 8/8. AP2.  PelorBonus. 
Velani 39/34 Surges 10/3. AP0. PelorBonus.
Viator 30/30 Surges 8/7. AP2. PelorBonus. 

Note Velani is 5 HP down, is this enough to use a Surge?

XP 
Encounter #19 was another Level 2 Encounter 750 XP = 125 XP each, which results in a total 1849 XP each, only 401 XP from Level 3.

[/sblock]

New Map-

262 Frazzle aftermath

Next up- What do people want to do in this chamber- is there anything else that needs to be checked out? Any other skills, or investigation that you need to do?


----------



## hairychin (Nov 21, 2011)

*Kali takes a look around*

Kali's not exactly a religious chap, but he is aware that many churches and chapels have one entrance for the congregation, and another for the priests.  With his raised perceptions he tries to sniff out any possible hidden access, particularly on the back 'altar' wall and then on the eastern side.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 21, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali's not exactly a religious chap, but he is aware that many churches and chapels have one entrance for the congregation, and another for the priests.  With his raised perceptions he tries to sniff out any possible hidden access, particularly on the back 'altar' wall and then on the eastern side.




The chamber has only one entrance, Kali is certain- he figures the chamber to be just part of the complex of rooms in the crypt- not a church or a chapel as such. Perhaps it was built as a shrine... or else, there are many possibilities.


----------



## tiornys (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah-shahran walks over to the altar and takes a closer look, trying to figure out what power was being worshiped here.









*OOC:*


Everyone should be at full HP--they can all end the "regen when bloodied" effect to gain 10 HP.






[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 22, 2011)

Freggo begins to examine the room, attempting to feel any remaining magics that may need to be stopped as well as trying to glean any relevance to events past.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 22, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Ah-shahran walks over to the altar and takes a closer look, trying to figure out what power was being worshiped here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The altar, such as it is, does not give up its secrets easily- the writing, or else strnage carvings are black on black- and best appreciated by touch, it's as if they were secrets to be found, or else hard won.

Ah-shahran is certain (with that skill roll) that this place was dedicated to the worship of Vecna... the knowledge sends a shiver down his spine, the worship of Vecna, for obvious reasons, is treasonous.

Vecna, for those not initiated, is the god of undeath, necromancy and secrets- deep dark secrets. What's more this altar has a slightly more worrying aspect, one that Ah-shahran's enquiry only hints at, something to do with shadow, and perhaps fire...

For more information the altar would need to be investigated further, and magical (Arcana) soundings taken.

Clearly however this is a terrible device, although seemingly inert, or else functioning on very low power.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 22, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Freggo begins to examine the room, attempting to feel any remaining magics that may need to be stopped as well as trying to glean any relevance to events past.




Freggo too feels the thrum of power from the altar, he too ascertains that the device is powered by, or else is something to do with shadow and flame... Alas he seems at a loss to piece the puzzle together, perhaps further study should be undertaken.

        *GM:*  Need a higher Arcana check than 16.     

Historically the device hints at dark secrets centuries old- clearly the altar has been in place for centuries, perhaps as long as the crypts have been here. Perhaps the inhabitants of this place, one (or more) of the families that ruled the Vale from Rivenroar, had cause to worship Vecna.

While the device is ancient it has obviously been put to use recently, something has been stirring in Rivenroar crypts and has had cause to re-employ the device.

It seems Vecna, or else the worshippers of the god of dark secrets, has a foothold in the realm...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 22, 2011)

Velani's concerns

"Vecna you say? What use would the dark lord of secrets have with the recent denizens of this crypt? None have come across particularly of interest, save their criminal intent. Mayhaps the note we found from "The Emissary" is somehow part of this? Does Vecna not emply others to do his work as other gods do?

And what of this relic... Is it possible even the crypt itself was build _around_ it? Who knows...  

Regardless, I believe it poses a threat, as others could simply stumble on it and use it for their own means... can we turn it off? Destroy it?

Oh, and let's not forget our dearly departed _Lord Frapple._ While I have no problem putting the pointy end of my blade it a deserving, living creature, I'm not too keen on beheading after-the-fact. What say we simply take his body with us back to Derek and fulfill our agreement, after we deal with the pile-o-bones in the other room around the corner...."


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 23, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani's concerns
> 
> "Vecna you say? What use would the dark lord of secrets have with the recent denizens of this crypt? None have come across particularly of interest, save their criminal intent. Mayhaps the note we found from "The Emissary" is somehow part of this? Does Vecna not emply others to do his work as other gods do?
> 
> ...




Vecna is a secret god, worshipped in dark places by dark people who have dark secrets... that much is known, and obvious, as to Vecna's commands to his followers-

*Never reveal all you know.
*Find the seed of darkness in your heart and nourish it; find it in others and exploit it to your advantage.
*Oppose the followers of all other deities so that Vecna alone can rule the world.

His followers tend to be lead by evil spellcasters, particularly those that wield arcane magic.

His ultimate aim- to rule all.

As to what use the inhabitants of the crypt etc... well, that's for you to divine.

As to the crypt construction and the altar to Vecna (that's what it is) then the place to hide such a thing would be underground in a secret place... like a crypt- which of the families constructed it however... that's beyond your ken.

As to destroying it, it has physical properties- a hammer and time, that's all it would take, however you get the feeling that there's still more to this device that you can divine- if only you had some expertise in the field of the arcane...


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 23, 2011)

Shaking his head to clear the headache, Viator shudders.  He can feel the dark magics suffusing the place, wanting to seep into his bones.

Subconsciously brushing himself off, he blurs closer to the altar, before carefully reaching out with his power, using the residue of Freggo's efforts to protect the group.

Please take guard.  I may be vulnerable for a moment









*OOC:*


If an Adept's Insight will reveal more, I'll drop that too


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 23, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Shaking his head to clear the headache, Viator shudders.  He can feel the dark magics suffusing the place, wanting to seep into his bones.
> 
> Subconsciously brushing himself off, he blurs closer to the altar, before carefully reaching out with his power, using the residue of Freggo's efforts to protect the group.
> 
> ...




It's not the place that is suffused with dark magic, at least not in this chamber- it's a crypt, it smells and it's dirty- the dark magic is entirely situated in the hulking altar stone ahead.

Viator lets his power search out the spaces between...

This is what he sees, feels-

Blackness, the shadow, suffused in places with spots of red that roil and curl like flame, here and there heat- from the flame again, but mostly the numbing cold of the black.

Blackness, the shadow, the nothing, the void.

Suddenly Viator lurches forward, not his physical form but his psionic being- falling, suddenly falling- endless... he screams in the dark but his words, his being, is swallowed by the shadow-black.

He continues to hurtle through the black, except Viator is now aware that he is not falling, at least not falling down, he's falling forward- in time? In space?

Certainly towards another place...

A sudden disjunction, the pathway blocked or else broken- Viator crashes out, and lands with a jolt... In his body, he wipes his face, smears his bloody tears across his cheeks.

Viator understands- the altar is a communication device- it serves as a transfer point, most likely for small items, or else it is used to issue orders from somewhere, and someone, as of yet unseen and unknown. From the place of shadow and fire... 

Back in reality the great altar stone grows gradually duller, the shadows and flame recede... one, two, three- and they're gone.

The magic is no more.

        *GM:*  Just a note- anything else you'd like to do, if I've not heard anything by tomorrow evening then I'll move you on, I take it you're going to investigate the last chamber- if two or more PCs indicate its time to move on this evening then I'll move you on now.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 23, 2011)

*Kali*

The enemy lies dead and looted, the magic is gone, Kali's work here is done.  He awaits for his companions by the door, more than ready to finish with this place, he is keen to return to open skies.  'Just a short while longer' he tells himself.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 23, 2011)

_...he could feel his tears evaporating from his cheeks as the heat singed his hair.  His fingers no longer worked from clawing at the ground around him.  

Darkness enveloped him.  The shadows pulled him apart. He tried to scream but his voice was torn from his throat.

Shadows.  Fire.  Pain.

The world exploded..._

Viator's body slumps to floor as his eyes roll over.  His frail body twitches and convulses.  Then he goes very still.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 24, 2011)

Velani...

...watches as Viator's body crumples and falls, knowing beyond all doubt that the altar and it's wretched purpose is to blame for the psion's collapse. 

Leaving little question that she is in full Sergeant-at-Arms mode, orders leave her lips to ther rest of the party. "Ah-shahran, tend to him. Freggo, Kyalia, keep watch. Kali, help me rock this cradle from its bough."

With a loud grunt, she heaves and shoves the edifice, hoping to topple it over, hoping to end any remaining ability it may have to harm others.

"When he is ready, we cleanse this place of its remaining unholy inhabitants and then get the hells OUT of here!"


----------



## tiornys (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Already at Viator's side as Velani starts issuing commands, Ah-shahran soothes the fallen psion.  With aid from the spirit world, Ah-shahran is quickly able to bring Viator back to consciousness.  Getting coherent speech from him takes a bit more time--and a few face lickings from Gorm.  As Viator relays the dark images and purpose behind the altar, Ah-shahran's expression turns grim.  Satisfied that Viator will be all right, Ah-shahran sifts through painful memories, trying to remember if similar forces were at work during the first invasion of the Red Hand.

After a prolonged moment of introspection, Ah-shahran stands and offers a hand to Viator.  As he helps the young eladrin to his feet, Ah-shahran has a flash of insight.  "Buck up, youngster!  We'll need your help against those undead--and potent help it will be, I think!"  Turning to Velani, Ah-shahran asks, "Are we ready?"
[sblock=Mechanics]Since the collapse is pure RP, I'm going with the treatment and recovery as the same.  History check as stated above, and then Cast Fortune on Viator.

Cast Fortune results: 10, 13, 13
[sblock=Cast Fortune]Effect: Roll a d20 three times when you use this power, and note the results, in order. These results replace, in order, the next three d20 rolls the target makes for any of the following types of rolls: attack rolls, saving throws, and skill checks. At the DM’s discretion, trivial rolls and rolls that the target makes in nondangerous or nonstressful situations can’t be replaced by your recorded results. When all three results have been used or when you next take an extended rest, the effect ends. The target doesn’t know if his or her fortune is good or bad unless you tell the target.[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thank you Ah-shahran. Just to clarify for everyone, the altar journey sparked a flashback for Viator which in turn caused the collapse. Hope that was implied clearly enough.


----------



## hairychin (Nov 24, 2011)

*Kali*

Whilst Kali's raw strength cannot match Velani's he agrees with her sentiment - time for some desecration.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 24, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...watches as Viator's body crumples and falls, knowing beyond all doubt that the altar and it's wretched purpose is to blame for the psion's collapse.
> 
> ...






hairychin said:


> Whilst Kali's raw strength cannot match Velani's he agrees with her sentiment - time for some desecration.




Geology is just pressure over time... what happens to the altar has little or nothing to do with geology, it takes Velani and Kali a little over five minutes to reduce the rock altar which has been about for centuries to... well, rubble.

So be it.

The pair grin.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 24, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Already at Viator's side as Velani starts issuing commands, Ah-shahran soothes the fallen psion.  With aid from the spirit world, Ah-shahran is quickly able to bring Viator back to consciousness.  Getting coherent speech from him takes a bit more time--and a few face lickings from Gorm.  As Viator relays the dark images and purpose behind the altar, Ah-shahran's expression turns grim.  Satisfied that Viator will be all right, Ah-shahran sifts through painful memories, trying to remember if similar forces were at work during the first invasion of the Red Hand.
> 
> After a prolonged moment of introspection, Ah-shahran stands and offers a hand to Viator.  As he helps the young eladrin to his feet, Ah-shahran has a flash of insight.  "Buck up, youngster!  We'll need your help against those undead--and potent help it will be, I think!"  Turning to Velani, Ah-shahran asks, "Are we ready?"
> [sblock=Mechanics]Since the collapse is pure RP, I'm going with the treatment and recovery as the same.  History check as stated above, and then Cast Fortune on Viator.
> ...





Alas Ah-shahran has no clear indication as to which forces were 'in-charge' during the first coming of the hand- it was a time of chaos afterall. That said the Deva remembers vagueries and whispers- he was there remember, but certainly nothing to connect Vecna, or the families here in Rivenroar with the original Red Hand. Still, dark god of secrets... who really knows?


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 24, 2011)

And so it comes to pass- Rivenroar, the beginning of the end...

Healed and rested you press on, the altar wrecked and the chamber ransacked- and with only one treasure left to recover- the platinum ceremonial sword, you head in to the final chamber.

The huge area was clearly constructed as throne room, perhaps a mirror of the seat of power above in the Rivenroar Keep- when it stood as a bastion of power in the vale. This throne room however must have been a secret place, a dark place...

To begin with the most obvious aspects of the chamber- the bone pile, centuries of dead lie heaped in the centre of the chamber- the pile rises up some 5 to 8 feet in total, the highest point being against the north wall- the thrones. The entire area is clearly difficult terrain.

The thrones of course are not empty, the chair on the left holds another skeletal figure, the figure is clad in the tatters of armour, an old rusty scimitar hangs forlornly attached by scraps of leather, or else toughened sinew. The figure sprawls upon the seat, bereft of life.

The throne on the right holds a ancient looking figure, its attire and fashion long since past- centuries old. The figure was clearly human, now some sad mockery of life, its skin as tight and taut as a drum, and without pigment- clearly it has spent a long time waiting in the dark.

Beside the chairs a chest, battered and busted.

Around the room, on the walls, the ragged scraps and remnants of banners and family crests- it seems many if not all the ruling families of Rivenroar are represented here.

Other than that... the chamber has a high ceiling, perhaps some twenty feet- it vaults overhead into shadow and darkness.

A second passage leads south, but from what you can see the way seems to be closed off, you remember- you are the other side of the passage that collapsed while you were rescuing the boy from the Ghouls and Zombies. Yours is the only way in- the only way out.

Save for your collective breathing, the creak of your armour, the rattle of your blades... not a sound.

That is until the emaciated figure on the far throne turns to face you... and speaks with a voice that conjures the grave- a hissing sibilant sound, like escaping air, or the hiss of cold, posionous death.

"Who daresss to enter here? Speak quickly, the Lords of Rivenroar are law."

The figure waits, and just for a second- you think you see the warrior skeleton beside it turn its head to hear...

        *GM:*  Added Init- just in case. All on full HP, and 4 Temp already applied to Velani.     

New Map- 

263 The Lords of Rivenroar


----------



## larryfinnjr (Nov 25, 2011)

Velani parlays with the Lords

To the party, but loud enough for the Lords to hear: "Stay your hands, friends... show them we are no threat and that we mean only to assist them and return our people and relics to Fallcrest."

"Finally, we come face to face with those that truly belong here," Velani intones, sheathing her blade and walking slowly toward the those upon the throne. "Many interlopers have we found in your crypts, defiling your remains and former ways. We come to you now, Lords of Rivenroar, hands bereft of weapons and minds open, looking to right the wrongs of those who we have already dispatched. Allow us to restore your mortal remains to their rightful positions of glory so that you may face your gods in a manner much more befitting than this lingering undeath. Then we pledge to return to the surface with our kin and property. We will also do our best to seal the entrance so that no one may further desecrate your resting place.

What say you?"









*OOC:*


 Move to H6, careful not to disturb any bones.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 25, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani parlays with the Lords
> 
> To the party, but loud enough for the Lords to hear: "Stay your hands, friends... show them we are no threat and that we mean only to assist them and return our people and relics to Fallcrest."
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  You felt like rolling an Aid another check (on yourself), was that before or after you rolled the one for Diplomacy? LOL.     

"Stay back mortal..."

The creature hisses, at the same moment the Skeleton Warrior springs up from its throne and effortlessly moves forward- it's surprisingly agile for a creature without flesh or sinew. Closer now you can see many of the its bones are shattered and splintered- a dreadful mess.

The Skeleton Warrior stands silent, its scimitar still sheathed, but its hand rests upon the hilt of its blade. An eerie red glow surrounded by a bloody furze stirs and pulses in each of the black wells that serve as its eyes.

The Warrior stands directly between you and its companion.

"Interloper... Defilers... We know little of whom you speak- we are Lords here. Those that inhabit this place serve at our pleasure..."

The second creature rises from its throne.

"What know you and your kind of kin, and property- those you serve, or else their forebears, took a hand in our destruction centuries long past... Be careful where you tread guardswoman, your honeyed words hold no sway here. WE ARE LAW HERE!"

The creature snaps, defiant.

"Take your skulking friends and depart this place- time has eroded our patience, unless you have power or fealty to offer us... If not, leave, while you are able. We forgive your trespass, and your ignorance- for now, but tarry to long and you will learn the meaning of suffering, by blade and bone I swear before the shadow that grows in the dark..."

You get the feeling the sands of time are running out...

New Map-

264 The Lords of Rivenroar- Velani chats awhile


----------



## hairychin (Nov 25, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali follows Velani in, also walking forward in a non-threatening manner, avoiding the bones, holding his axes low, casually, but not going so far as to sheathe them.

'I would ask you to heed my friend's advice, we mean you no harm, and would return you to your deserved rest. Let that be a peacefull process!!" 

Kali cannot help but avoid a touch of intimidation in his attempt at diplomacy. 









*OOC:*


Move to J7, avoid stepping on any bones


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 25, 2011)

hairychin said:


> Kali follows Velani in, also walking forward in a non-threatening manner, avoiding the bones, holding his axes low, casually, but not going so far as to sheathe them.
> 
> 'I would ask you to heed my friend's advice, we mean you no harm, and would return you to your deserved rest. Let that be a peacefull process!!"
> 
> ...




As Kali moves forward the talkative undead creature makes a slight gesture, no more than a half-wave of its emaciated hand- the effect is instantaneous, ten skeletons rise from bone pile. 

Seven of the undead creatures clutch ancient looking longswords, the other three hold bows, arrows already notched and ready to fire.

"I SAID NO CLOSER!"

The emaciated figure shakes its head.

"You MORTALS..."

The creature spits out, as if life were the disease.

"Your threats ring hollow- what do we that have already embraced the dark have to fear? Death? Ha! Death is nothing... except to those that slavishly cling to life..."

The Skeleton Warrior grins- its shattered tombstone teeth parted slightly, it laughs, the noise folds and flexes- a hollow dark sound that seems to come straight from the abyss.

The creature draws its scimitar... and readies itself for the fray, it looks... capable, very capable- a threat even.

"We are unused to the ways of the world, your world- down here in the dark with only the rats for company. Perhaps we have failed to make ourselves clear- unless you have something to offer, something tangible, then depart this place. Please- there we have told, and we have asked- politely. You have no business here- you have nothing that we want, or else nothing to offer- or perhaps just... nothing."

The emciated figure grins too.

"The only thing we have for you is... pity. This is your last warning."

New Map- 

265 The Lords of Rivenroar- Velani and Kali


----------



## tiornys (Nov 26, 2011)

*Ah-shahran*

Intently following the conversation as Velani and Kali offer polite conversation only to be met by threats, Ah-shahran attempts to intuit what, if anything, these ancient beings might desire.

[sblock=Mechanics]Insight to allow for and/or aid further attempts at Diplomacy[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 27, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Intently following the conversation as Velani and Kali offer polite conversation only to be met by threats, Ah-shahran attempts to intuit what, if anything, these ancient beings might desire.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Insight to allow for and/or aid further attempts at Diplomacy[/sblock]
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
> ...





Having listened to the conversation so far Ah-shahran is somewhat at a loss as to what the Lords of Rivenroar desire... He is however fairly certain that other factions within the Crypt have made pacts with the creatures, he's been told as much-

The letter from the Emissary stated that Sinruth, the Goblin Chief, had bargained with the creatures- supplying them with fresh bodies, the boy Thurann was intended as a gift to the undead creatures. That is until the heroes stepped in.

Furthermore he remembers that Derek the Gnome said that Lord Frazzle had made some deal with the creatures... A leap of logic leads him to believe that the ceremonial platinum sword, the last treasure missing from the Hall of Great Valour must be here. Did Frazzle use this as a bargaining chip? Possibly.

Putting these two things together leads the Deva to think, unsurprisingly, that the Lords of Undead require, perhaps, the usual things-

Live flesh- new bodies for them to inhabit, or else feast upon.

Tribute- treasure items, perhaps items not of magic but symbolic in nature- the treasures that they have been sent to gather fall into this category.

That said, the one thing that has come out of the conversation with the talkative undead creature, is their hatred for Fallcrest- and its rulers, past and present- it's not much of a lever, but it has some purchase.

There is of course a simpler option, Ah-shahran, surmises- we could always ask what they want... the option seems to have been overlooked so far.

Lastly, the Deva is certain that the undead creatures do not wish to be laid to rest, or else left to... whatever. These creatures are somehow part of some bigger plan, or else observers on the side-lines, they seem to some how know about some or all of the plots that are unravelling here. Likewise their lair contains all manner of scrying devices (or other similar magics)- clearly the creatures have either been busy, or else others have been busy on their behalf...

In summary- 

1) Why not ask them?

If that's not an option, then offer them-

2) Live victims- not likely.
3) Ancient treasures or tribute- like the items you were sent to recover, or else... well, you're not sure...
4) Something to do with upsetting the present rulers of Fallcrest- again not likely...

Which just leaves-

5) Something else, something off the wall, something that will appeal to a bunch of undead folk that seem to have been living in the dark for centuries- brooding and angry. Certainly for all their bluster they are keen to gain allies- witness Sinruth, and Lord Frazzle... There must be something you can offer that does not require you to compromise your mission?

        *GM:*  Just a note- this has turned into a Skill Challenge, I expect all players to roll the dice- no exceptions. It's a difficult challenge because... well, because it's a difficult challenge- the climax of your time in the Crypt. Do you want to appease a bunch of Undead- well that's up to you, as stated above- they seem to know a little about what's going on here. They seem to know a little about things that are going on in the Vale in general (hence all the scrying devices). There are clues here to the bigger picture- violence will certainly mean a fight to the death- and be warned this is the climax, these creatures are by no means push overs, this will be your most difficult encounter... Lastly offering something acceptable to the creatures is not the end of it- as stated it's a Skill Challenge, I expect you to work hard for your victory here, that involves dice rolls and RP.     

Decisions, decisions, decisions...

        *GM:*  I'm waiting for responses from Freggo, Viator & Kyalia- others can try again but the challenge is for all of the players- success can only be achieved after everyone has contributed... I hope that this has become apparent, it's been the way for all the previous challenges of this nature...


----------



## tiornys (Nov 27, 2011)

*Ah-shahran shares his thoughts*

Speaking just loud enough to be heard by the others, Ah-shahran murmurs *I suspect we would be unwilling to supply anything these creatures might desire.  But, I suppose we could ask, in case they surprise me.*

[sblock=OOC]Well, given that, Ah-shahran is actually inclined to take it into a combat--I doubt he'd be satisfied with any negotiation result short of the lords agreeing to be laid to rest.  But he's also not the type to initiate rash action--at least not in a serious situation [/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 27, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_Well, it might be worth a shot... at least they do not seem keen on a fight, for whatever reason..._ Kyalia thinks.

She then steps forward, not closer than her allies have moved, but so she can be seen, having been in the background for now.

_“You say, that you want us to offer something to you. But how can we know what it is that you desire? Please, tell us, what kind of offering you seek, so we can decide, whether we have such a thing that we can offer to you, or else leave this place and trouble you no longer.”_


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 28, 2011)

The chamber, or else the inhabitants in the chamber seem to visibly relax- not let down their guard, but... this is a throne room afterall- you're heading towards the correct protocol.

The chatty undead creature shuffles back towards his throne, rests there, and ruminates for a while.

"There are many things we wish for... alas we may have to temper our desires, the Goblins and the Gnome were less- ethical, they wanted power and were prepared to pay, or else have others pay for them. You... are... adventurers... the heroes- Yes?"

The creature smiles, the first sign of warmth.

"Know this, we were heroes once- we fought just wars, and for the Vale, and for honour- ours and others. We were men once, never forget that, never forget that- we were like you... once."

The creature warms to the task, grins some more, and then perches on the arm of the throne.

"We could ask for power, but I sense you have little enough of your own, and naught to spare. We could ask for money, or trinkets- but again you have nothing that we want- the Gnome was lucky, the sword he had was ours once, it served to remind us of a time long past- but like all things it is nothing more than a shadow down here in the dark... It serves no true purpose."

The creature stands again...

"There is one thing... One thing you can give- freely."

The creature's smile turns into a snear.

"Your life... We wish to walk again, to feel the cold earth beneath our feet, the warmth of the sun on our back. We wish most of all to be free of this prison, this shell, this hated frame..."

The creature's words build to a crescendo- slivers of spittle, or else some other liquid, hang from its mouth- it seethes in anger and frustration.

"We wish to go abroad again. Yesssss. That is what we wish."

Again the creature grins- this time in reaction to your open mouthed stares.

"Will you give your life? Will you serve as host? Will you give your blood? Your bone? Your body? Consider this before you answer- we are not so different. We died fighting for right, for what we believed in- we did not worship dark gods, nor did we disgrace our souls in life, we were just and fair, and yet... And yet we were made to suffer, we became... This."

The creature's skin on its face slowly peels back, as does its flesh from its body- to reveal a pulsing bloody mess of organs half dessicated, half lacerated and oozing- a tangled disgusting skinless bag of gory meat in the shape of a man.

"We suffer."

The creature's skin, as quickly, grows back.

"We suffer horribly."

The forlorn creature sits, head bowed- seemingly exhausted, after a while it looks up.

"We seek to return. It is a simple matter, it costs little, and hurts but for a moment- all it requires you give, is a life..."

The creature holds Kyalia's gaze, question answered, and then pointedly looks at Velani.

"Your life."

It matter-of-factly states.

        *GM:*  Just to make it clear, we're talking about Velani (their choice) becoming a revenant- in effect killing herself and allowing the spirits of the Lords of Rivenroar in. In game that's Velani changing race, and perhaps gaining some other 'memories', and/or, 'extras'.


----------



## Blutspitze (Nov 28, 2011)

Freggo racks his brain, trying to think of a way that the Lords could be helped, preferably without the need of killing one of the party members.  He attempts to determine a magical way to take the spirits of the Lords out of their bodies into new vessels without the life of a full person.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Nov 28, 2011)

The light behind Viator's eyes returns as the creatures deliver their offer.  He cocks his head to one side and attempts to access the information within his mind about the history of this place and people, and any knowledge of the ritual the undead are offering.









*OOC:*


First roll for History - 10 + 12 = 22, Second roll for Arcana - 13 + 14 = 27


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 29, 2011)

Blutspitze said:


> Freggo racks his brain, trying to think of a way that the Lords could be helped, preferably without the need of killing one of the party members.  He attempts to determine a magical way to take the spirits of the Lords out of their bodies into new vessels without the life of a full person.




Freggo has heard rumour, and read stories, of a myriad ways in which the spirit or essence of an individual (undead or otherwise) has been transferred to another receptacle. He's heard of sentient magic items- artifacts that embody the spirit of the deceased or fallen. Likewise intelligent beast or animal hosts... and a myriad other creatures or creations that have been used to contain consciousness, of some sort...

But the rituals to create such things are way beyond his ken, a strippling swordmage...

Freggo is stumped, however he thinks the undead creatures must certainly know what they are doing, if they could transfer their spirit in another way- say to an object, which would be far less of a sacrifice, then they would have offered- Freggo is certain of this.

Their offer remains unchanged- a life is needed.


----------



## Goonalan (Nov 29, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> The light behind Viator's eyes returns as the creatures deliver their offer.  He cocks his head to one side and attempts to access the information within his mind about the history of this place and people, and any knowledge of the ritual the undead are offering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Apologies but I cannot at the moment navigate ENWorld, as in it's taking 3-5 minutes to move between pages, the history of the families that ruled from Rivenroar has been discussed previously (and I don't remember what pages it was on- and I can't navigate to get back to it), so...     

There have been a number of families that have ruled the Nentir Vale from Rivenroar, a seat of power in the past, this during the time of the Empire of Nerath. The families include- Von Urstadt, Von Adrez-Kauthin, Von Jallach and finally the Rivenroar Clan. The first three of these (the Von's) ruled as feudal Lords, remember these were violent times in the Vale when monstrous incursions and bandits upon the road were common place. These families brought a greater level of peace and prosperity to the Vale, at least as far as their rule stretched.

That's not to say however that they were all just and righteous, they were glorified robber barons, at least some of the rulers- in total the three families ruled for nearly two centuries. In each case the new inhabitants of Rivenroar overthrew the last inhabitants, again you need to remember that this is how succession took place in times gone past. The Markelhay's (the rulers of Fallcrest) gained their position in much the same manner, they usurped the previous inhabitants, as I said that's how things go...

The Von Urstadt, the first Lords of Rivenroar ruled for the longest- they were bloody warriors in a time of bloody fights and empire building- some of their rulers were just, others were... less so. The Von Adrez-Kauthin came next, you remember little about their history- certainly the times were less bloody and violent, although not entirely exempt from violence. The last great family were the Von Jallach's, they were a chaotic mess- they didn't last long as rulers. In the end the Von Jallach's lost Rivenroar, reputedly in a card game, which was typical of their blundering ways. The Castle was won by the Halfling Rivenroar clan- it was there name for the place that stuck, they were the last rulers. The Halfling's abandoned the place to the wilds and went back to being river-dwelling traders...

Viator recalls.

Viator has no 'exact' knowledge of the ritual which the Lords of Rivenroar are proposing, that said he is aware that such rituals exist, and have been used previously. It seems the ritual being discussed would have been taylor-made, possibly researched by the Lords of Rivenroar themselves, afterall they've had a century or perhaps more to do some digging.

You are certain that if the Lords of Rivenroar say it requires a life, then... it requires a life. That's not to say however that the life taken could not be somehow returned at a later stage... anything is possible, particularly when magic is involved.

        *GM:*  To restate- the ritual requires a PC give their life (effectively they become a Revenant). The Lords of Rivenroar's vessel of choice is Velani... As Kyalia states in the OOC- you have no idea what information the Lords of Rivenroar have, or even what use they will be to you... But the reason you don't know this is so far you have made two statements, and asked one question... Which is a little odd, there's six of you and only one of them chatting- and the undead guy has said three to four times as much as you guys combined...      

        *GM:*  Lastly- I'm making this stuff up as I go along of course, you went the chatty route, I liked the idea and just pushed it as far as I could, there's nothing in the module about any of this. So, feel free to dive in- as I say, I'm making this up as I go along- I like being pushed or made to work hard, to figure how this event will fit in with the overall plot of this campaign. If you have any ideas- and remember were a player down in Freggo- does the swordmage want to become a Revenant? Does Blutspitze want to play a Revenant? Do you have some alternative theory you wish to suggest? Feel free to either post here, OOC, or else message me if you have any theories, or an alternative route this part of the story could take- remember this is our collective imagination at work here. 

Very lastly- think outside of the box, I'm trying not to have the Lords of Rivenroar suggest alternatives for you- but I can think of alternatives that are available to you.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 1, 2011)

Velani...

...stands agog, aghast, agape. She hears her comrades' comments and questions, but much of what is being said registers. In the quiet that follows, all eyes upon her, she finally speaks.

"First, you say you have nothing but pity for us. You acknowledge that you have freely consorted with those who have come before us with evil in their hearts. You would have willingly taken the soul of a CHILD of Fallcrest to get what you want, which, mind you, sounds utterly preposterous! Ghastly undead, walking freely among the people of Nentir Vale - you would be attacked on sight!

Why? What purpose do you have among the living of the world? Whom will you attend? Where exactly will you go? How did you come to BE like this?! Good, honest men do not simply _succumb_ to undeath!

Your _simple_ request of MY LIFE is... is... BAH! Your mind has been driven mad! Do you not recall those _glorious_ days when you lived and breathed the fresh air, when you had families to attend to, when..." Velani's crescendo suddenly ceases, her hand reflexively reaching for her belly. "When you brought children into the world?" Her eyes lock with the creature. "You would have me not only give up my life, but that of my unborn child. Tell me, _Lord,_ why should I do this? What possible reward will I reap? We could simply cut you down where you stand, take what rightfully belongs to the _living_ of Fallcrest, and return home all the same. Your offer rings worthless to me, as I see no 'upside' for anyone but you. You salesmanship is wanting...."

Velani waits for their answer, bristling, anticipating false promises and a prisoner's final appeal for mercy before the gallows........

But it's obvious to all though that she is terribly afraid of what is being discussed. Her bravado seems contrived; her words, while well chosen, fall far short of anything resembling 'heroic.'


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 1, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...stands agog, aghast, agape. She hears her comrades' comments and questions, but much of what is being said registers. In the quiet that follows, all eyes upon her, she finally speaks.
> 
> ...




        *GM:*  Firstly- beautifully done, and secondly- that’s a nice die roll- ‘1’.     

The creature shuffles in its seat, perhaps shamed, perhaps just uncomfortable in Velani’s glare...

“We forget. We forget that the living are so quick to do so many things- to anger, to judge, to make bold and rash statements. Undeath favours the long-game, patience, the slow-accumulation of knowledge and understanding. Certainly we remember our family, our duty, our honour, our loves, our life- in many ways we are similar. We will state it again- we are the same.”

The creature glares back at Velani.

“We served the Vale in our time, we fought back humanoid incursions, we fought bandits and brigands that preyed upon those that had no defence- evil men with black hearts, or else with no hearts at all. We were Lord here, we ruled as well as we could, and yet... The empire failed, we failed, and for that we were punished- not because we were cruel or malign but because we had sworn an oath, an oath that bound us even in death...”

The creature shakes its head, leans back in its throne and sighs deeply.
“Even in death...” It repeats, tired beyond the ages.

“You ask how it could be that we are willing to take the soul of a young boy, you blunder... you judge. Look at us, take a good hard look- we are the dead- THE DEAD, and we hunger, always we hunger...”

The creature smirks, “Morality is a shadow- step out of the shadows. WE ARE THE DEAD!”

Serious now the creature leans forward.

“The ritual I propose will change your form, you will become a Revenant, the walking dead- your complexion will darken, you will change but slightly- you will be thinner, more agile, perhaps even graceful- you will hunger... Your unborn, well... that is unknown, perhaps our mistress will see it safe- mayhap she has other plans. You will be able to pass unmolested in the land of the living, unless you choose to travel naked.”

The creature smirks again, then settles back on its throne, the Skelton Warrior likewise retreats a little, the other Skeletons relax their guard, although eye you still.

“You ask why? What reason could there be? Why should I give my life? It’s the first proper question you have asked, now you are thinking. So I will tell you some of what I know, have been told, or have seen...”

The creature gets comfortable.

“Centuries ago the Lords of Rivenroar swore to the gods to protect the Vale, it seems the gods were listening...”

The creature indicates its own being.

“And so we could not die, not while the Vale was threatened- through the first coming of the Bloody Hand we watched from the sidelines, buried in this rotten crypt unable to do anything- we watched Fallcrest turn to ruins, which watched the lights die, we watched all that we had fought for be reduced to blood, bone and dust... We grew angry. Next time- we said, next time we will make a stand. But that’s hard to do, buried here... then, then the creature’s came- the mad Goblin- Sinruth, the madder Gnome- Frazzle and their followers. Our crypt, our home became filled with life- and we tasted flesh again, and remembered our promises, and grew strong.”

The creature scratches its chin.

“We thought we would use the ritual on the Gnome, or the Goblin- but there was nothing to either of these creatures, they were too bent, too twisted- they turn away from the light, they have embraced the shadow. The shadow is death, we want nothing more of death... And then you came, we did all we could to engineer a meeting- trying to communicate through the woman, we traded the sword with the Gnome knowing that you would come looking for it.”

“We could speak to you, explain- you would listen... We have not been idle these centuries, we have watched the vale- watched it grow, watched the lights fade and the shadows lengthen- the vale’s time is running out. The great cities are destined to fall, within a year there will be all out war- the war to end all wars, victory for the enemy will see the death or enslavement of every man, woman and child- of all of the races, within the vale. This we swear we have seen, the gods have shown us, told us, mocked us...”

The creature stands.

“Know this, without our help you will be lost in the storm- I will not say that there is no hope, there is always hope. With us... well, things will not be easy, but we will help- we will give our strength, our everything, our all, to be rid of this curse.”

The creature salutes, like a soldier on duty, it is not so different to the salute of a Fallcrest guardswoman.

“We will do our duty, one last time, we will shake the world and wake it up, before it is put to rest forever.”


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 2, 2011)

Velani...

...instinctively straightens and snaps to attnetion before the creature. Its..._his_ words ring true to her. His gesture is genuine, the type only a long-trained military man of Fallcrest could muster. No longer simply reacting to him, Velani raises her hand and returns the honor. "I... Thank you, er... what was, er, _is _your name?"

"And what gods then? Whom have you pledged your lives to? We found a shrine to Vecna, the Dark Lord of Secrets, buried here in this very crypt with you. Are you in league with him? We know the stone has been in use...."

"And what of me then? I am a servant of Fallcrest. I have pledged my life to her defense. And I am a servant of Dol Arrah, my Lady who commands that light be brought to dark places and that my blade strike down evil whereever it may be found. I cannot simply turn my back on them. I...."

Velani stops suddenly as if remembering something. "Per ardva ad astra," she quietly says. Her head tilts back and she peers at the ceiling, _through_ the brick and mortar to the skies above. "Huh. To the stars indeed...." Her head levels, her eyes fall back on the Lord, and newfound resolve is heard in her voice. "My Lady also commands that I bring Hope to those who fear." Louder now and upwards, she continues, "Lady Light, hear me now! I place my faith, my soul, and that of my unborn child at your feet! If it is your will that I serve these men of the Vale," gesturing toward the undead, "in order to serve you, make it known to me now. Thy will be done."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2011)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia has been watching the exchange of words, heard the claims and the offer, and the young elf shuddered at the thought. Unlife in whatever form was just wrong.

Nonetheless, these creatures were offering them a diplomatic route rather than trying to crush them outright, and it was a chance to get things done without much bloodshed (or whatever equivalent they had to offer).

_“Lords of Rivenroar,”_ she says. _“You said, that you wanted to make a stand, to protect the vale. To do good! But what you offer, is only selfish and cruel. It is what you have become, the opposite of what you wanted all the time. If you want to make a difference, want the vale to be safe, then you have to realize, that your time is over. Do what is right! Leave the sword with us, so we can right those who have been wronged, so that we can make the difference in your name, make that stand you were talking about. And bring peace to the vale. Bring peace to yourself.”_


----------



## hairychin (Dec 5, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali listens to the dramatic events unfolding before him with growing confusion.  More than half of what is said passes him by.  He itches to smash the dried skulls before him with his twin axes, but holds his hand as a part of him senses that they are on the verge of a monumentous moment.  With one eye on Velani and the other on the undead he holds himself ready to spring if the need arises.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 5, 2011)

Viator's eyes widen as he takes in the enormity of the conversation.

He turns suddenly as he hears his companion's revelation.

Sergeant Velani?!! Surely you cannot be thinking about this?!  That you would sacrifice yourself is one thing, but your CHILD?!

That miracle inside you doesn't even get a choice?  You would dictate it's life, even take it away without it even getting a say?  Have you lost your mind?  How can you call yourself a mother?

Tears stream down his face as his ice blue eyes bore a hole into Velani.

A child should be allowed a childhood, allowed to play, to laugh, to cry, to smile.  To love it's mother.  How dare you!  HOW DARE YOU!!

The air crackles and throbs dangerously around him and blood pours from his nose, his ears and he cries red.


----------



## hairychin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Kali*

Kali looks over to Viator, and shakes his head:

One of my earliest and fondest memories was of my father dancing around the fire calling upon the spirits of the dead and his goblin gods - that's what goblin shamans do.  He taught me to hunt, kill, and revel in what I am, and I have felt and caused more loss, pain and destruction than I care to discuss.

Yet .... I find myself amongst an odd group that I would call friends - a word I've not used since my family and entire clan were slaughtered to the last.  And I would give my life for each and every one of you.  So do not assume what the Sergeant or her child may become - that's for them and the gods to decide.

Almost embarassed about his unusual outburst, Kali finds something on the floor to look at, but not before turning to Velani:

Whatever path you choose, I will walk it beside you.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 15, 2011)

And then the lights go out... 

No, that's not enough, not nearly enough...

Darkness.

That's it... that's everything.

Darkness.

It's as if you do not exist... or at least, this is hard to write, hard to explain- it's as if you never existed.

You are surrounded by darkness.

You are without form.

You are not shape, or sound, or action- you are barely thought.

There is nothing.

Only the darkness.

        *GM:*  More to follow. Do not add anything here, you don't exist remember.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 15, 2011)

And then after a moment, an eon, an age there is light...

The tiniest dot of light, in the far distance.

The far, far distance.

A speck.

A mote.

A mistake?

The voice is solemn, slow- often slurring, in places uncertain- as if it were guessing.

"This is the truth."

It begins.

"In the beginning there was nothing, although perhaps it would be better to say that it was always such. Time did not, or rather- does not, exist. Therefore there is, or was, no beginning, just as there can be no end. Still... we must start somewhere, and where better than the beginning."

The voice continues. Unaware, perhaps, it has an audience.

"Nothing was everywhere. Darkness was everywhere. The Darkness is nothing. The Darkness does not exist... it is nothing, after all. This is the truth."

The voice stops for a moment more, it seems to be ruminating, cogitating.

"Then came the light. Then came life. Gods, primordials, the ancients... where the light came from is still unconfirmed. Perhaps it was always there, just hidden somehow... Perhaps not."

"The light is life. Life is the light. It is... existence."

"But without the darkness could light, or life, exist."

"For there to be something, does there first have to be nothing..."

The voice drifts off... an echo of its final word.

"Things started to fall apart- entropy the bastard offspring of something and nothing- of light and life, was born- or else had always existed. And with entropy came time, and existence had meaning- from evolution to revolution, and life and the light burned brightly."

Again the voice recedes, at the same time the speck of light in the sea of darkness grows, perhaps to the size of a copper piece, held aloft for all to see by someone a mile away from your position. The light is, of course, very bright- perhaps because the Darkness is so very dark.

The voice gabbles on, at pace now- as if understanding is coming at a rush.

"Sentience begat consciousness, consciousness begat reason, and reason begat lore and understanding- and the light grew brighter still."

The light grows no bigger, and yet burns with a blinding intensity. It seems to burn a hole celan through the Darkness, its corona is glorious. If you were possessed of emotions, and physicality, then you would weep. It is... magnificent.

"For a while reason, and love, were enough... for a short while. But life makes no deals with morality- where love existed so did hate."

"Hate looked beyond the light, looked beyond life, it longed for the Darkness, and over time hate learned how to reach out to the Darkness. Until, until it finally connected."

Suddenly the glorious light light shimmers, a tracery of black veins appear- like cracks on the surface, the inky black byways grow fatter.

"The Darkness flooded in, and the light grew dimmer."

"Dimmer."

"And dimmer still."

The voice is no more than a whisper.

"Until it barely existed at all."

The voice recedes once more, this time for what seems to be an age, a lifetime, an existence.

In the distance the light grows dimmer still- fades to almost nothing, perhaps no more than a memory of the light.

The voice returns, certain now- on solid ground."

"This is the end. Although there is no end, for it has always been."

The light is gone, there is nothing.

Darkness.

"And yet in the Darkness life still exists, even without the light, it has adapted... somehow, it clings on to the shadow..."

The voice comes again.

"... Exhausted... Beaten... Broken... Almost forgotten."

And suddenly you're back in the chamber, back in your bodies, back in... you.

The chamber is empty, or at least the same rotten surroundings and tattered banners, and dirt, and dust. The same two crumbling wooden thrones- although no piles of the dead and the fallen, and no undead creatures... otherwise it's the same. 

The voice is not done.

"All that is left is the memory of the light... the memory... the memory... the memory of the light."

The voice falters, breaks down, scrabbles for words- is reduced to half-formed sounds, and then is gone.

"This is the truth."

Suddenly you can move, and hear and speak and... 

And...

Velani is screaming.

Screaming like the world is about to end.

Her waters have just broken, she's giving birth, right now.

        *GM:*  PS I'm back. Oh and now you can post.


----------



## hairychin (Dec 17, 2011)

*Kali*

At the sound of the scream Kali drops his axes and runs over to Velani, throws his bedroll down and lowers her onto it.  He's seen how the next bit works with wild dogs, surely it can't be that different, can it!?!  He remembers there's something about hot water and clean towels?  Or was it clean water and hot towels?  Or was that a sauna?









*OOC:*


I don't have my character sheet around at the moment, so my role will be using the higher of heal and nature, which I think will be nature


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 17, 2011)

hairychin said:


> At the sound of the scream Kali drops his axes and runs over to Velani, throws his bedroll down and lowers her onto it.  He's seen how the next bit works with wild dogs, surely it can't be that different, can it!?!  He remembers there's something about hot water and clean towels?  Or was it clean water and hot towels?  Or was that a sauna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Velani is guided down to a more comfortable position on your bedroll, she blinks rapidly between gasps for air and anguished cries- she's as amazed as you are, by the look of her extended belly the child is full term- what just happened.

However all thoughts of the mystery are soon overtaken- she screams again.

The child is coming...

Meanwhile the wise men- Ah-shahran, Viator & Freggo stand staute- mouths open... Kyalia must be one of the shepherds in the production, she too is unmoving.

        *GM:*  Good work Kali, next up...


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 17, 2011)

Velani...

...somehow becomes aware of the shifter's movements and allows herself to be lowered to the ground.

"What in the name of all that's holy is happen-OOOWWWW........"

"Where'd I go? How long was I gone? I....." Velani drifts off as a moment, a lifetime, of detail floods her now present/conscious mind. The weight of worlds, her world, her child, bear down on her, she bears down, pushing, freeing herself, her child, from the bonds that hold her, hold hir, here. 

"Seriously, Lady? This is your answer?........." a wry smile somehow creeps its way across Velani's face in between contractions. "Ok, baby... let's see what you and I are made of."









*OOC:*


 Using Grit and Spittle to "draw on pure stubbornness...ready [to] see your way through disaster." Endurance check to see how Velani's handling things. Insight check to see if she can make any sense of it. Using Pelor's bonus.


----------



## tiornys (Dec 18, 2011)

Shocked, Ah-shahran stares at Kali and Velani for a long moment before snapping into action.  Nodding at the shifter for placing a bedroll, he kneels and snaps out orders with uncharacteristic sharpness.  "Viator!  A blanket or a cloak to cover her!  Freggo!  Start a fire!  Kyalia, get water ready!  Turning his gaze to Velani, he checks her condition, tries desperately to recall some past life experience with birthing, and begins issuing a string of gentle suggestions to help her with the process.

[sblock=Mechanics]Heal, aided by Speak with Spirits, to make good suggestions on breathing and pushing and whatnot (not that I, personally, actually know much about this...)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
*AC:* 17 *Fortitude:* 12 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 6 necrotic, 6 radiant *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 6 *Initiative:* (+3)
*Passive Insight:* 20 *Passive Perception:* 20
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*
*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Spirit Infusion, Direct the Strike, Call Spirit Companion Twin Panthers, Hand of Radiance, Adaptive Stratagem, Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes, Healing Spirit, Inspiring Word, Speak with Spirits, Cast Fortune,  Spirit of the Healing Flood, Winged Horde (CBoAM), Potion of Healing, Corellon's Boon of Arcane Might/color]*
[/sblock]


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 18, 2011)

Snapping back to reality and hearing Ah-sharan bark orders, Viator springs into action. Pulling the cloak from Freggo's back he passes it to the deva and slides to his knees next to Velani. 

Reaching out gently with his hands, he places her head in his lap and speaks firmly. 

Breathe deeply. In and out. Slowly and deeply. 

His hands cover her temples and he reaches out with his power into her mind, allowing her pain to be shared in his body, lending her his strength. 

After his reflexive actions he extends his senses in an attempt to figure out what just happened. 

Trying to keep the panic out of his voice he calls out

Come on! We need help here!









*OOC:*


 Arcana to help Velani: 10 + 14 = 24; Insight to work out what's going on: 13 + 8 = 21


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 19, 2011)

larryfinnjr said:


> Velani...
> 
> ...somehow becomes aware of the shifter's movements and allows herself to be lowered to the ground.
> 
> ...




Velani is struggling to understand, and yet... that doesn't seem to be the greatest of her problems at the moment. She feels suddenly weak, Kali's rough hands guide her down to a more comfortable position, and then... then something moves inside her.

She looks around, forlorn- spent, trying to find something to latch on to- some fragment of reality, in the moment before she finally fades, she notices something... something odd- the treasures they recovered. the items from the Great Hall of Valour... they're gone, nowhere to be seen.

Velani passes into unconsciousness.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 19, 2011)

*Kyalia*

_“Uh, huh. I am not so good with this, when it comes to humanoids, but it cannot be so different compared to other mammals, right? I know a bit of how this works with animals...”_ Kyalia says, giving helpful hints derived from her knowledge of nature.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 19, 2011)

tiornys said:


> Shocked, Ah-shahran stares at Kali and Velani for a long moment before snapping into action.  Nodding at the shifter for placing a bedroll, he kneels and snaps out orders with uncharacteristic sharpness.  "Viator!  A blanket or a cloak to cover her!  Freggo!  Start a fire!  Kyalia, get water ready!  Turning his gaze to Velani, he checks her condition, tries desperately to recall some past life experience with birthing, and begins issuing a string of gentle suggestions to help her with the process.
> 
> [sblock=Mechanics]Heal, aided by Speak with Spirits, to make good suggestions on breathing and pushing and whatnot (not that I, personally, actually know much about this...)[/sblock]
> [sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 35/35*  Surges: 4/8  Surge Value: 8
> ...





Ah-shahran is needed immediately, he barks orders and then takes Velani by the hand- checks her pulse and then moves on to more delicate matters... his mind racing all the while.

Thirty seconds later and the patient is stirring, at least Velani is no conscious, and still the child comes...


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 19, 2011)

RavenBlackthorne said:


> Snapping back to reality and hearing Ah-sharan bark orders, Viator springs into action. Pulling the cloak from Freggo's back he passes it to the deva and slides to his knees next to Velani.
> 
> Reaching out gently with his hands, he places her head in his lap and speaks firmly.
> 
> ...




Viator reaches out which is mind, sends waves of psionic energy- cascading colours and shades of subtle hue, Velani smiles... that is until the next contraction comes... and now very conscious and in incredible pain, she screams- the child is coming.

The Psion alas has no great insights- save that a woman, his companion, is giving birth- the whys are wherefore's are for now forgotten.

        *GM:*  I understand why you're rolling Insight checks- sorta, but... the act of childbirth etc. You do realise I'm mostly ignoring them... Woman giving birth- that's the crisis.


----------



## Goonalan (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanee said:


> _“Uh, huh. I am not so good with this, when it comes to humanoids, but it cannot be so different compared to other mammals, right? I know a bit of how this works with animals...”_ Kyalia says, giving helpful hints derived from her knowledge of nature.




And suddenly the child is coming, the head is crowning and now Kyalia- they at least share a degree of biology, has taken charge- the water, towels and whatever else needs to be ready, and soon.

Velani is screaming...

        *GM:*  I realise in Skill Checks people like to play to their strengths, but get in there- bend them a little if you have to- the answer to all life's problems are not the same three skills you're quite good at. Risk = Reward, regardless the story goes on.

And breaking from tradition I'll tell you that you have four Successes and one Failure so far... I'll not say what you need to effect a successful delivery except to say... PUSH!


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 19, 2011)

Velani...

...remains unconscious.


----------



## larryfinnjr (Dec 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Just kidding! 







Velani...

...continues screaming between contractions, but somehow manages to contort herself into the most comfortable position she can, then, with built up energy, lets loose a push like no one's yet heard, accompanied with all the noise that goes with it.


----------



## RavenBlackthorne (Dec 20, 2011)

Viator's mouth opens, in a silent scream at first, until sound erupts, in harmony with the sergeant's moans.  His eyes widen as he watches the miracle happen before him.

His voice rises in elation.

Velani!  You're doing it!  It's amazing!  PUSH!  PUSH!


----------



## hairychin (Dec 21, 2011)

*Kali*

Seeing that his companions seem to have the immediate situation in hand, or at least as much in hand as anyone could have given the event unfolding.  Kali prepares for the moments ahead - starting a fire, warming water, cleaning a good sharp blade (his axe), unfurling his cloak ready to wrap the young 'un, and just in case getting his healing potion ready for either mother or child in case things start to go wrong.









*OOC:*


Thought maybe dungeoneering for general prep.


----------

